# Nintendo's Wii: News and Discussion Thread: RockLee has no Wii O_o



## ExoSkel (Dec 31, 2005)

Talk about pokemon, 

Face it: It's a love story


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

Tsk.  Dupe! 



Information on Wii internet connectors and when they come out will be nice.  (In fact, I'll go looking right now!)


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

Do it. In fact, I may just post that up there, since it's so important.

Also, this is a dupe thread.
Somehow, I also just posted 2.8k replies. All dupe accounts.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

I call co-owner! Wait...oh...nvm...


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

*stabs*

So...

Anyone here that doesn't have a Wii that is getting it as soon as they can.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

^Ima get it for Christmas.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm gonna camp out for mine on launch day...

Oh wait...ahaha...I win! 

Did I mention Zelda is the greatest game ever? Awww, poor Brits. Well, that's what you get for losing the American Revolution...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

That wasn't nice...

Greatest ever? hehe :rofl


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah greatest ever.  You got wax in your ears?


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

No. That's what they get for not being conquered and colonized by the Americans. In America. >_>

Also, I think it's highly likely that I'm going to get it for Christmas. I was going to get it then anyhow, I just wanted it in my possession.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Yeah greatest ever.  You got wax in your ears?



I heard, just laughing. Problem?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

Ooo new thread freshness! xD


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

RockLee said:


> No. That's what they get for not being conquered and colonized by the Americans. In America. >_>


Attention gamers! My hair is telling me Japan still owns us both with their game releases!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

^And that's as far as they go with "Owning" us


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^And that's as far as they go with "Owning" us


Japan >>> rest of the world

We are inferior. Accept it!


----------



## Junas (Nov 20, 2006)

I probably will get a Wii sometimes next year because I am low on budget right now. I heard that sometime next year Nintendo will release Wii with DVD playback compabilities. Would you say that DVD matters if it was added to the system?


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

Well, here is a page with a test to see if yout network is setup to handle the Wii mating with the Internets.  (But it required IE...  Come on Nintendo!  Don't restrict usability to a competitor's browser!)

Here is a page that will help you find Wi-Fi hotspots to connect your Wii online.  (US and Canada only.  I imagine there is a Japanese site for this and other sites for other places.)  This helps get it working.  More useful to a DS owner... but you never know.

It has come to my attention that linking to that Nintendo site directs you to the lead-in page. >.<  Just copy link location, go to the site, enter your area, then paste it to finally go to the page I linked to.  Or just navigate the site.

This uses the same USB Wi-Fi connector that the DS uses, so there's a lot of info a google away.  It's supposed to have overheating problems, I hear.


*The Wii LAN Adapter will begin shipping in early January 2007*.  Though, I read mid-December at other places.  It and a host of other Wii products can be found .





DVD playback is a useless feature for me.  I am glab my Wii wasn't filled with the extra bit of hardware and DRM needed for it.  I have *5* other DVD players at my disposal.

If you don't have a DVD player.. perhaps you will consider it.  (Though, I would question whether you are the type of person who watches bought or rented movies at home if you don't have a DVD player by now.)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

Osonidan said:


> I probably will get a Wii sometimes next year because I am low on budget right now. I heard that sometime next year Nintendo will release Wii with DVD playback compabilities. Would you say that DVD matters if it was added to the system?



That is for japan atm the DVD playback thing i beleave.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

DVD players are like $20 at Wal-mart or something now. On Black Friday you'll probably be able to find one for under 5 bucks...

In short: *No.*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That is for japan atm the DVD playback thing i beleave.



Josh do you have a ethernet to USB adaptor? if so could you test it with the wii?


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

It's like the Panasonic Q; no one cared.


----------



## Junas (Nov 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That is for japan atm the DVD playback thing i beleave.



I see... Seems like they will test out to see if it will be popular in Japan before considering to ship to us. Wouldn't be surprised if they decided to bring it over here.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

I don't see why an RJ45-to-USB connection wouldn't work...  It would seem to me that Nintendo would have to purposefully make it impossible.

Their LAN adapter ($25, released mid-December/Jan) sounds like a simple connector type converter.  But it looks bulky.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> I don't see why an RJ45-to-USB connection wouldn't work...  It would seem to me that Nintendo would have to purposefully make it impossible.
> 
> Their LAN adapter ($25, released mid-December/Jan) sounds like a simple connector type converter.  But it looks bulky.



its 29 euro here 

 

29= 37 bucks


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its 29 euro here
> 
> 
> 
> 29= 37 bucks


Really?  That's the price of a USB Wi-Fi adapter here.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Find one online then:


Or, better so, find one at a local electronics shop, like RadioShack, so you can bring it back for a refund if it doesn't work...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Really?  That's the price of a USB Wi-Fi adapter here.



usb wi-fi adapter is 39.95 euro = 51.25 USD

nmaster would this work? 




- Swtich 10Mbps or 100Mbps network automatically 

- Connect the RJ45 phone jack hole with USB interface

- convenience to be online everywhere!

- Integrated Fast Ethernet MAC, physical clip and transceiver in one chip 

- Support 10Mbps and 100Mbps N-way auto-negotiation operation 

- Compatible with USB interface version 1.0/1.1/2.0 

- Support Full Duplex Flow Control IEEE 802.3x

- Full-speed (12Mbps) USB device 

- Support suspend/resume detection logic 

- Support 4 endpoints 

1.1 control endpoint with maximum 8-byte packet 

2.1 bulk in endpoint with 64 bytes/packet 

3.1 bulk out endpoint with 64 bytes/packet 

4.1 interrupt in endpoint with 8 bytes/packet 

- Enable user to login another account using another MAC address

- Driver CD is included

- Support Windows 98SE/ME/2000/XP


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Again, I don't know. Nobody has tested 'em yet.

My advice is get one from somewhere you can return it if it doesn't work. I think it _most likely_ will work, but I can't say 100%.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

Well if i got that the total cost would be like 10 euro so its not bad


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

@Rocklee: Don't forget that certain Gamecube Freeloaders will work with the Wii  while other brands won't:

look at this guys sig lol


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

I didn't ... but I can say that all the people in line with my for a Wii are amiable and sociable.  There was a cop (on duty...) who waited in line and threatened to use his taser since he was at the back of the line -- but it was a joke.


----------



## Kwheeler (Nov 20, 2006)

So I'm thinking about getting a Wii + the new Zelda game for my brothers for christmas(sorta for msyelf too )  But I really don't feel like going through the hassle of buying one during the Holidays.  What I'm asking, would waiting til after the holidays, most likely around mid-January, to buy the Wii be easier?(one of thier birthdays is in Jan, so it would still count  ).


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

Kwheeler said:


> So I'm thinking about getting a Wii + the new Zelda game for my brothers for christmas(sorta for msyelf too )  But I really don't feel like going through the hassle of buying one during the Holidays.  What I'm asking, would waiting til after the holidays, most likely around mid-January, to buy the Wii be easier?(one of thier birthdays is in Jan, so it would still count  ).


Totally.  I actually don't see it being a problem picking one up (with some effort) before Christmas.  But afterwards people usually lay off the insane consumerism, so a Wii should be easy pickin's in the new year.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

Honestly just wait a few weeks, another shipment will come through and hopefully it won't be as crazy.

Anyway, the Wii has been getting alot of good press since launch, all the news shows are talking about it, and the majority talk about how much more fun it is than the PS3 lol.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 20, 2006)

RockLee said:


> *stabs*
> 
> So...
> 
> Anyone here that doesn't have a Wii that is getting it as soon as they can.



I'm going to get it when my brother gets his next pay check and buys one  I still haven't played a Wii at all yet, I have still, _still_ even after the system _launches_, yet to find a playable kiosk 

Also, I would like to not my dismay that the Wii thread is on it's third iteration before my 360 thread is on its second, although I could change that when ever I want, but it seems like alot of work


----------



## Aman (Nov 20, 2006)

New thread!

I call owner!


----------



## Genesis (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm probably going to wait until next year before i buy any console since i've got quite a few games to play yet. FF12, Marvel Ultimate Alliance etc.

But i am planning on checking out how it plays when it finally comes out.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

Went to 2 EB's, 1 Gamestop and 1 Target store and still couldn't find any Wii accessories >___<

I so want an extra controller, even though I pre-ordered an extra Wiimote and Nunchuck, they still managed to screw me out of it. 

I managed to find a Wiimote and classic controller at a Sears store my sister was working at. I dropped her off at work today and figure "what the heck, let me give it a shot"


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Kwheeler said:


> So I'm thinking about getting a Wii + the new Zelda game for my brothers for christmas(sorta for msyelf too )  But I really don't feel like going through the hassle of buying one during the Holidays.  What I'm asking, would waiting til after the holidays, most likely around mid-January, to buy the Wii be easier?(one of thier birthdays is in Jan, so it would still count  ).


Don't worry about it. You won't have any trouble getting one before Christmas, you should be able to walk in anywhere and get one by mid-December if not much much sooner...

A really good thing to try is call your local GameStop/EBGames and ask if there's any way they can put you on a waiting list so they will call you when they know when their getting more in. I don't know if they'll do that or not but it's worth a shot.  



Aman said:


> New thread! I call owner!


Aha, I so beat you to that on page one.


----------



## Xell (Nov 20, 2006)

This may be a dumb question.. But does the Nunchuck controller work on Gamecube Games (Not the motion aspect, but the controls), or do you HAVE to use a classic controller.

AND, what controllers come with the Wii (If any come at all).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 20, 2006)

Xell said:


> This may be a dumb question.. But does the Nunchuck controller work on Gamecube Games (Not the motion aspect, but the controls), or do you HAVE to use a classic controller.
> 
> AND, what controllers come with the Wii (If any come at all).



Um

You HAVE to use the retro controller or gamecube controller for cube games

ofcourse the wii mote and nunchuck come with the wii what a stupid thing to ask why would nintendo sell it without a controller


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> @Rocklee: Don't forget that certain Gamecube Freeloaders will work with the Wii  while other brands won't:
> 
> 3



Welll kira my friend put in the Freeloader disc into his Wii and now he gets DRE errors on all his games ( hee did not have DRE errors until he put the Freeloader disc in) so now he has to take it back to walmart and get a new one.


well time to play more ZELDA! until i have to go to my 3 hour class


----------



## Xell (Nov 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Um
> 
> You HAVE to use the retro controller or gamecube controller for cube games
> 
> ofcourse the wii mote and nunchuck come with the wii what a stupid thing to ask why would nintendo sell it without a controller



Calm down... I just like to be sure >_>


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Seriously Vegitto you don't have to be an ass about it...

By the way, anybody realize how off that NexGen Wars site is? The Wii supposabley sold out, so isn't that a million? And PS3 I think should have a bit more. And Microsoft just announced not to long ago they had SHIPPED only 6 million 360's...how do they have over 7 million SOLD then? WTF...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Welll kira my friend put in the Freeloader disc into his Wii and now he gets DRE errors on all his games ( hee did not have DRE errors until he put the Freeloader disc in) so now he has to take it back to walmart and get a new one.
> 
> 
> well time to play more ZELDA! until i have to go to my 3 hour class



Damn that sucks  

Well, I guess he used the wrong freeloader :S 

I used it 4 times yesterday and my Wii is perfectly fine.


----------



## Aman (Nov 20, 2006)

Xell, I heard that only Gamecube controllers work for Gamecube games, not the classic controller either.

About NexGenWars, what I heard is that they look at the amounts sold to store, and they're about right, but in the 360's case, there are a lot of them in stores, so that number is higher on the site than it really is.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Damn that sucks
> 
> Well, I guess he used the wrong freeloader :S
> 
> I used it 4 times yesterday and my Wii is perfectly fine.


I have the one that doesn't work. It was the first thing I put in my Wii and I haven't had any problems thank god. Also tried my Max Drive Pro to no avail...I don't think I'm gonna try any more things like that until I get confirmation they work from someone else...


----------



## TenguNova (Nov 20, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> By the way, anybody realize how off that NexGen Wars site is? The Wii supposabley sold out, so isn't that a million? And PS3 I think should have a bit more. And Microsoft just announced not to long ago they had SHIPPED only 6 million 360's...how do they have over 7 million SOLD then? WTF...



From what I'm seeing, they are still calculating the PS3 sales. Same with the Wii.
But I agree with you on the 360. I kinda thought that 7,000,000 was a little high (5,500,000-6,000,000 seemed more accurate to me).


----------



## Xell (Nov 20, 2006)

Aman said:


> Xell, I heard that only Gamecube controllers work for Gamecube games, not the classic controller either.
> 
> About NexGenWars, what I heard is that they look at the amounts sold to store, and they're about right, but in the 360's case, there are a lot of them in stores, so that number is higher on the site than it really is.



Oh, right! That's pretty cool, I can use my Gamecube Controller then.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

TenguNova said:


> From what I'm seeing, they are still calculating the PS3 sales. Same with the Wii.
> But I agree with you on the 360. I kinda thought that 7,000,000 was a little high (5,500,000-6,000,000 seemed more accurate to me).


MS said 6 million SHIPPED last month...that's all I know...

So:
360: < 6,000,000
PS3: < 0,500,000
Wii: ~ 1,000,000


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

Actually, Nintendo didn't ship all 1 million at launch, only about 700k, the rest will be sold this friday (Black Friday) and Sony only shipped about 300k units.

About the 360, I really dunno, but I'm almost certain that their Wii and PS3 sales are correct. Even last night someone said that their local store still had like 3 PS3s, so that means they aren't all sold out. Plus I'm sure not ALL the Wii's have been sold yet, some people prolly haven't came for their preorders etc.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

I <3 rounding.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

Anyone live in new york and watch channel five this morning? Mark beat Mike in sports, lmao


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

When I bought mine all I could get (in terms of controllers) was an extra wiimote.  They need to ship more nunchuks. >.>  Can't box with anyone.

I'm still relishing the fact that the Japanese don't have any Wiis. :>  Fortuitous release date strategies FTW.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

I just think they didn't plan on as many people buying the Nunchuck as did.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

My GameStop had NOTHING if you didn't reserve it essentially. No extra Wiimotes, no extra Nunchucks. No Classic Controllers PERIOD (ARRRGGHH!), and only one Wii points card that was on reserve. But that was mine...booyah!


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> My GameStop had NOTHING if you didn't reserve it essentially. No extra Wiimotes, no extra Nunchucks. No Classic Controllers PERIOD (ARRRGGHH!), and only one Wii points card that was on reserve. But that was mine...booyah!



Yeah, my gamestop was the same, even the Zelda players guides were all reserved out.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2006)

anyone played Dragonball? is it any good (or rather: how much ass does it kick?) XD


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah, every Zelda and every player's guide at my place too...I don't think they sold out of EVERY game, but most of the big ones. I'm positive of Zelda and ExciteTruck at least...

And DBZ is great, once you get past the MASSIVE learning curve. It's really tough to go back to old controls once you get used to the Wii ones. Although, be aware you are far from mimicing moves from the series...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

My Walmart is officially out of all things Wii, give or take a few Spongebob games and such lol.


----------



## Aman (Nov 20, 2006)

^That's good and bad. XD


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

I want a fencing game. 

Wii Sports 2 should have one in it...

There's a question.  What sports should be in a hypothetical Wii Sports 2?

Fencing
??
??
??
??
??


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

Skeet Shooting/Duck Hunt type thing.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Skeet Shooting/Duck Hunt type thing.



Thats allready in Wii play.  which i got to play  at the nintendo fusion tour sadly its only coming out in Japan and europe at launch we get it in 07.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> anyone played Dragonball? is it any good (or rather: how much ass does it kick?) XD



Its really fun, but tiring after awhile, especially if you love to throw your energy and rush supers. XD  The classic controller is great on it though.  Indeed it's hard to break your normal way of gaming for DBZ, especially if you've played through BT1 a lot as well.

And as for the classic controller working on GC games... nope it does not work.  I've tried it out already and it doesn't even recognize your Wiimote once you've gone into GC mode.

BTW, my dad kicked my ass in Wii Tennis this morning.  Once he got the hang of it down, he started putting tons of spin onto the ball and proceeded to win every game.  He used to be a hardcore tennis player too, so that might have helped. XD

Ohhh... my Wii is slowly pulsing blue.  Awesome, gonna check it out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

Ya when your system is pulsing blue DS it means there is either a system update or a message from your friends and what not. mine is pulsing blue but im leaving it like that until i get back from my class ! and of course i have my light set on high lol.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

I am so jealous. I hope I get one for Christmas.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 20, 2006)

Don't get pissed at me now if this has been asked before, but does the retro (classic?) controller come with the Wii?


----------



## Omolara (Nov 20, 2006)

I really really want a Wii, but I've gotta wait until after I've done my Christmas shopping. My little sister wants a DS, and I want to get nice things for my mom, boyfriend, and roomate. So that's almost two paychecks right there, and two paychecks = Wii. Oh well, I'm getting in some extra hours on this next check so I may be closer than I think.


----------



## Aman (Nov 20, 2006)

Wow, pulsing blue? 


Kayo said:


> Don't get pissed at me now if this has been asked before, but does the retro (classic?) controller come with the Wii?


It doesn't.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

Kayo said:


> Don't get pissed at me now if this has been asked before, but does the retro (classic?) controller come with the Wii?


Nope.  US$ 25.  (Though, you're in Europe and thus boned over a tad more.)


I just calculated it and with the current exchange, us Canucks get the Wii cheaper than the Yanks.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2006)

I'm praying to the Holy Kunai that I can afford the Wii with this paycheck  coming on friday *___*


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

Send me your Wii~~

Also, very noble of Omolara to sacrifice a Wii for the common good.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Also, very noble of Omolara to sacrifice a Wii for the common good.


But, think of the citizens of Hyrule!  They'll surely perish!


----------



## RockLee (Nov 20, 2006)

They'll perish without me there anyways.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

Aman said:


> Wow, pulsing blue?
> .



That's how I know someone has sent me a message, Mii, or an update.

Last time my Wii was pulsing blue was when I came back home from shopping and discovered DS (Donkey Show) had left 3 Mii's in my plaza (Donkey Show, R.Kelly and Samuel L. )


----------



## FFLN (Nov 20, 2006)

Woo!! I got a copy of Twilight Princess!! Still no Wii... *sigh* The longer I go on a Wii drought, the more I'm going to spend that money on other random things that I see... like Naruto Saikyou Ninja Daikesshu 4. I didn't realize that Best Buy carries the occasional import game.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

You know, this just occurred to me: I'm going to need to buy rechargeable batteries, because AA batteries tend to not last very long :S 

*still needs extra nunchuck controller*


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 20, 2006)

oh, the nunchucks/wiimote needs AA's?
I had totally forgotten that topic


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> oh, the nunchucks/wiimote needs AA's?
> I had totally forgotten that topic



Yeah, the Wiimotes run on AA batteries. The nunchucks connect to the Wiimote so in essence their running on the Wiimote's AA batteries as well. Same thing goes for the classic controller which attaches to the Wiimote. 

In short only the Wiimote needs AA Batteries, but you can understand that add-ons like the classic controller and Nunchuck might drain the Wiimote batteries.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> oh, the nunchucks/wiimote needs AA's?
> I had totally forgotten that topic


Yeah.  With a good couple of rechargable batteries you get 30~60 hours of wiimote time.  (The nunchuk uses wiimote power.)  The variation depends on how much you use the infrared camera on the remote to point.

I picked up a nice recharable AA battery set when I got my Wii.  (The associate was kind enough to point them out to me. C-c-c-c-commision.)



I am reluctant to play Zelda.  Not 'cause it's bad, rather I want it to last forever.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> That's how I know someone has sent me a message, Mii, or an update.
> 
> Last time my Wii was pulsing blue was when I came back home from shopping and discovered DS (Donkey Show) had left 3 Mii's in my plaza (Donkey Show, R.Kelly and Samuel L. )



LOL, it's all about Sam L. and R. Kelly. XD

And the Classic Controllers are $20, not $25.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> LOL, it's all about Sam L. and R. Kelly. XD
> 
> And the Classic Controllers are $20, not $25.



I'm assuming you got my Mii character as well xD

Got a classic controller and I can safely say it's $20.

And I need to buy rechargeable batteries...sometime this week.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 20, 2006)

Yeah...  I mixed up the Canadian price with the Yanqui one.  Sue me!


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

I saw a pretty neat Wii recharge kit thing I dunno when it's expected out tho.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I'm assuming you got my Mii character as well xD
> 
> Got a classic controller and I can safely say it's $20.
> 
> And I need to buy rechargeable batteries...sometime this week.



Yeah, I did. XD  Its so funny watching all the Miis walk around and talk to each other.  My friend sent me his version of Samuel L. and Otis from Dead Rising.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 20, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I am so jealous. I hope I get one for Christmas.



they should give you one for running the thread 

Also, I finally made a new 360 thread, although now that it is posted, I don't think I like the name, haha. Are you satisfied now DS?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 20, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Yeah, I did. XD  Its so funny watching all the Miis walk around and talk to each other.  My friend sent me his version of Samuel L. and Otis from Dead Rising.



lol...send me Otis  

I only have one Mii character walking in my parade. 

I allowed the Travel option, so my Mii characters are randomly walking around some other person's Wii console :S


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 20, 2006)

Well tonight on G4 was all about the Wii. Attack of the Show, X-Play, and Cheat are all 100% Wii exclusive episodes.

And what? G4 actually seems to love the Wii? OMG how could this happen? Did Sony run out of bribe money? Have they actually wised up to fun games? Or... maybe they hired a new president or something lol. But the fact is they really do like it, and to me it seems that they actually like it alot.

Anyway, incase you missed these episodes, I suggest you try and catch the repeats at some time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> You know, this just occurred to me: I'm going to need to buy rechargeable batteries, because AA batteries tend to not last very long :S
> 
> *still needs extra nunchuck controller*



I bought 20 energizer double AA batteries for 10 bucks. 30 to 60 hours off 2 a peice is not bad at all i will not need batteries till like March /April  lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Well tonight on G4 was all about the Wii. Attack of the Show, X-Play, and Cheat are all 100% Wii exclusive episodes.
> 
> And what? G4 actually seems to love the Wii? OMG how could this happen? Did Sony run out of bribe money? Have they actually wised up to fun games? Or... maybe they hired a new president or something lol. But the fact is they really do like it, and to me it seems that they actually like it alot.
> 
> Anyway, incase you missed these episodes, I suggest you try and catch the repeats at some time.



They loved DS too...They hated gamecube cause it was pathic. And PS2 was a excellent system so of course they were hyped for that


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Well tonight on G4 was all about the Wii. Attack of the Show, X-Play, and Cheat are all 100% Wii exclusive episodes.


Grrr...don't have G4 (not a big loss really)...maybe they'll put some of it in their podcast...



crazymtf said:


> They loved DS too...They hated gamecube cause it was pathic. And PS2 was a excellent system so of course they were hyped for that


Always having to point out the obvious.  But that's ok, I still love my "pathic" GameCube.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

Just saying why they weren't excited for Wii to much but found out it's far better then GC and now there jumping for joy


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 20, 2006)

Still, lol @ "pathic"


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> lol...send me Otis



I have sent Otis. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 20, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Still, lol @ "pathic"



Oh haha, now were going by spelling. It's "At" not "@"  And sorry i spelled pathetic "Pathic", but it still means the system was garbage


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 20, 2006)

Lets not jump on each other's nuts here now, shall we?  Back on topic.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 20, 2006)

> I am reluctant to play Zelda. Not 'cause it's bad, rather I want it to last forever.


Run through all the fields on foot instead of riding your horse or the likes.  The game will seem to last forever in no time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

so many messages on my Wii message board lol.


i have to go through the goron mines in Zelda although  i have yet to pass that one part to get into death mountain


----------



## Naruto-USA (Nov 20, 2006)

Love Zelda and Wii Sports. Just wish the VC selection was better (wanted Super Mario Bros 3 or Super Mario RPG or Paper Mario). Oh well can't win em all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 20, 2006)

Naruto-USA said:


> Love Zelda and Wii Sports. Just wish the VC selection was better (wanted Super Mario Bros 3 or Super Mario RPG or Paper Mario). Oh well can't win em all.



They said they are upgrading the VC you will have 60 titles to choose from by the end of december and after that 10 a month.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 21, 2006)

I most likely won't get the classic controller untill xmas, so I'm fine with them taking a while to get all those new VC titles.


----------



## Roy (Nov 21, 2006)

how were the sells for the Wii?

I was too lazy to check since I was too busy playing the Wii XD


----------



## slimscane (Nov 21, 2006)

2Shea, first Ssj3, and now you!?  Well at least yours aren't a trap for the nintendo fc. 

Ippo, they have sold over 600,000 Wiis


----------



## Mizura (Nov 21, 2006)

.

Limited only apparently by the facts that some idiots decided to save the remaining 300,000 for Black Friday.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 21, 2006)

Still, 10% of 360 sales in less than a week. So this is what is like when you almost actually have enough systems for launch, very impressive Nintendo, very impressive indeed. Although I have still yet to play you


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah, that many consoles in 2 days is pretty damn amazing.

Anyway yeah, sorry bout the sig slim xD But I'm sure you'll be okay lol


----------



## Mizura (Nov 21, 2006)

> Still, 10% of 360 sales in less than a week.


2 days you mean. By one week (and Black Friday), the number will probably be 1,000,000 sales. Meaning, 1/7th of Xbox360 sales in one week.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 21, 2006)

Mizura said:


> 2 days you mean. By one week (and Black Friday), the number will probably be 1,000,000 sales. Meaning, 1/7th of Xbox360 sales in one week.



True that. It will truly be an amazing and wonderful day xD

It will also make it the fastest selling console ever.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2006)

i like to know where they get the xbox numbers considering in october microsoft said they only SHIPPEd 6 million consoles.


----------



## Kwheeler (Nov 21, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i like to know where they get the xbox numbers considering in october microsoft said they only SHIPPEd 6 million consoles.



Obviously some of the Xbox's escaped and bred in the wild, producing a sizeable population of feral consoles.

Oh, and vive la Wiivolution!!


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

This is what I was saying earlier! All the reports say the Wii sold out day 1. As far as I know, that's 1,000,000. I haven't heard them dropping that, but even so I think it's higher than what that site says.

So, yeah, that's site is definitely some BS with it's sales figures...


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 21, 2006)

So, I'm just heading to bed after another full night of Wii.  In WiiSports, my Dad (58) hit five home runs IN A ROW!  And did I mention that TP really is the best Zelda ever?  G'night peoples.


----------



## Kwheeler (Nov 21, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> So, I'm just heading to bed after another full night of Wii.  In WiiSports, my Dad (58) hit five home runs IN A ROW!  And did I mention that TP really is the best Zelda ever?  G'night peoples.



G'night.  Ive heard good things about the Zelda game...must...play...it!


----------



## Mizura (Nov 21, 2006)

> This is what I was saying earlier! All the reports say the Wii sold out day 1. As far as I know, that's 1,000,000.


Didn't you read the rest of the thread? 

Only 700,000 were put on sales this weekend because *the remaining 300,000 is being held back for Black Friday.*

Geez, Rock Lee, can't you put this somewhere on the first page?


----------



## dementia_ (Nov 21, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i like to know where they get the xbox numbers considering in october microsoft said they only SHIPPEd 6 million consoles.



Nexgenwars is not a legitimate source. It's little more than a way to generate hits and ad revenue for the host. Wait for Official November NPD sales when they're posted during the first week of December on GAF for accurate North American sales.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Didn't you read the rest of the thread?
> 
> Only 700,000 were put on sales this weekend because *the remaining 300,000 is being held back for Black Friday.*


Heard you the first time, just wondering where that's confirmed...need a source...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2006)

well either way nintendo is still going to ship more systems all the way though till december. I expect at least 4 million or more sold by the end of december. Which if this happens it would be the best selling ninteno Console ( im not counting DS since its a handheld) ever.


----------



## Baby Raptor (Nov 21, 2006)

it is sadly for me i can't get it becasue i can't pay it but i dont have moeny for personal resason  i give up pre-order before launch date  it is suck but i hope i will catch Wii before Christmas ( I hope it)


----------



## SeruraRenge (Nov 21, 2006)

Don't know if this was already posted, but in tribute to the Newest Gen War, Angry Nintendo Nerd has done a little piece on the first 2 Gen Wars.


----------



## Aman (Nov 21, 2006)

^Nice one.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 21, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Run through all the fields on foot instead of riding your horse or the likes.  The game will seem to last forever in no time.


Except I'm driven by destiny and profound curiousity when in the game.   It would be like chewing on ambrosia then spitting it out.  You can't! 


My right arm is sore from Wii Sports.  I get too into it it seems.  (I'll switch to the left since I'm actually left-handed.. in most things non-sports related.)


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

I get wrist cramps playing nunchuk-setup games...but I think that's just me. My wrist cramps with everything...holding pencils, styli, anything with any kind of precision kills my wrist. I'm told it's 'cause I have way to tight a grip, but I can't help it as much as I try...


----------



## K-deps (Nov 21, 2006)

Im confused 
How many systems has the Wii sold so far??
And are they saving the rest for Black Friday??(confirmation)

How many will be shiped by the end of the year??


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

Chaps said:


> Im confused
> How many systems has the Wii sold so far??
> And are they saving the rest for Black Friday??(confirmation)
> 
> How many will be shiped by the end of the year??



Ok, I looked into this. We _don't know_. It's that simple. Or, I should say we don't know per region, only worldwide. We _know_ 4 million worldwide by years end, and that the majority go to America, at least a million, probably more, but that's the extent of the proof...


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 21, 2006)

Yeah it's confirmed I'd say. 

I called GameStop and one of the employees said they have some Wiis but on the box it says "Don't open until November 24". Weird though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Thats allready in Wii play.  which i got to play  at the nintendo fusion tour sadly its only coming out in Japan and europe at launch we get it in 07.



AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH

in yo face america

yay for game + wiimote for the price of a game


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2006)

Good new guys....

My Wii works.

The problem was that i didn't connect the audio and visual cables in correctly.... hahaha

Anyways, back to buisness....

You guys should post your Wii codes on this thread or the other thread for the codes so we could all add each other and have our Mii's wandering about.

And about the Wii sales thing.

I heard the Wii sold more than 400,000 copies in the first day worldwide.

Thats what I heard, not sure though...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Good new guys....
> 
> My Wii works.
> 
> ...



It sold out apparently

which is 700.000 rest of the million will be on sale on black friday which are 300.000

I bet everybody hpoes nintendo supplies more


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 21, 2006)

Any glitches or problems of that sort with the Wii yet?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2006)

They do.

Where I camped out, there were only 20 copies of it.

There were about 130 people there.

Some guy only gave out 20 tickest for 220 Wii's and those people were STILL there.

They probably hoped to rush in and get it before anyone else.

But they had no ticket!

It rained, snowrd, drizzled all over us when we camped out.

it was the best......


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Any glitches or problems of that sort with the Wii yet?



Nope! 


My bad for DP


----------



## slimscane (Nov 21, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Anyway yeah, sorry bout the sig slim xD But I'm sure you'll be okay lol



Yes, I will be alright, just very distracted XD Is it from something?

Be careful guys, as to be expected, not all Wiis are perfect, and for some . Then you will be Wii-less for 3-4 days! :amazed


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

SeruraRenge said:


> Don't know if this was already posted, but in tribute to the Newest Gen War, Angry Nintendo Nerd has done a little piece on the first 2 Gen Wars.



That was pretty funny actually


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 21, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Yes, I will be alright, just very distracted XD Is it from something?
> 
> Be careful guys, as to be expected, not all Wiis are perfect, and for some . Then you will be Wii-less for 3-4 days! :amazed



Mine had a small error.

When i added a friend, it said something wrong with Wiiconnect.

Then i tried it a couple more times and it worked.

My Wii is fine


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

Since the majority here knows more about Nintendo then the other consoles, someone tell me the lineup of the Wii? I can't seem to find any good games, but maybe you guys know.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 21, 2006)

I direct you, good sir, to the first page.


----------



## Ketchups (Nov 21, 2006)

Here you can see how many units the Wii, PS3 and the Xbox360 have sold:

buy propecia


----------



## Aman (Nov 21, 2006)

^Can anyone say ''OLD''?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

I mean my fricking sig is nexgenwars


----------



## Kayo (Nov 21, 2006)

Anyone know why nexgenwar site hasnt been working in 2 days now? Could it be the depressed Sony fanboys that hacked the site?


----------



## RockLee (Nov 21, 2006)

No sales/shipments.

Wii ownage will continue shortly.


----------



## Aman (Nov 21, 2006)

Red Steel Review -


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

maybe I should cancel my red steel preorder

how odd that i preordered red steel and didn't preorder zelda


----------



## slimscane (Nov 21, 2006)

Haha, I was kind of expecting red steel to be bad, but I had hopes, and dreams. Oh well, I just want to play the Wii,


----------



## Aecen (Nov 21, 2006)

I really hope they can learn to master the FPS on the wii, thats really a huge reason why I got the wii, I pray it will be done right in the future.


----------



## Aman (Nov 21, 2006)

You guys should read the review too instead of just looking at the score.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 21, 2006)

For those worrying about Red Steel:



(Review from a UK Nintendo Magazine Staff)


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 21, 2006)

Cancel your preorder if you must.  I would suggest renting RedSteel and deciding for yourself.  It's not horrible, it just ain't great.


----------



## Aman (Nov 21, 2006)

Interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

Friend said Red Steel is good, he beat it yesterday, now he playing Zelda along with resistance and marvel alliance for PS3 *I seriously need a job!*


----------



## RockLee (Nov 21, 2006)

Yo.

Wii tie ratio: 3 (excluding WiiSports I believe
Wiis available at BransMart, or so I hear.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

Sorry if i sound stupid, what's tie ratio?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry if i sound stupid, what's tie ratio?



Agreed, I have no idea wtf that means


----------



## RockLee (Nov 21, 2006)

Tie ratio: how many games have sold per console. 
Tie -> games "tied" to a console
ratio -> one number in relation to another

It's an important number because the higher the tie ratio, the higher the sales and the more software will be published for that console.

A prominent example is DS/PSP. DS has a relatively high tie ratio, while the PSP has a low tie ratio. How do we know? Software sales indicate as much.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

Ah so three games to every system? Or am i still off?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Ah so three games to every system? Or am i still off?



I just think like this


wii sold 3 double that the ps3 sold thus indeeed 3 times more games


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

But when did the PS3 come in. I thought tie ratio was only for Wii and Wii's games


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> But when did the PS3 come in. I thought tie ratio was only for Wii and Wii's games



There wouldn't be a tie ratio if there wasn't a ps3 since its a comparision between different things


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 21, 2006)

Man so far really enjoying my Wii. Sending messages to my other friends Wii message board and of course being in the Mii channel. I have y et to do a Mii parade though 


Zelda is quite good enjoying that and Wii sports is hella fun. my favorite is bowling by far. 

out of 4 battery lines i have 3 left on my remote , which i guess is normaly considering i allready played 10 hours of zelda and of course about 3 to 4 hours of Wii sports/ Mii channel mixed.


but now i have to head to class!


----------



## slimscane (Nov 21, 2006)

RockLee, I usually hear it refered to as adoption rate, or game adoption rate. For the PS3 it is like .98, or at least it was in japan, 360 had a really good adoption rate though, I would have to look for figures for an actual number though.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 21, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Yes, I will be alright, just very distracted XD Is it from something?



They're from Tenjo Tenge  



			
				Kayo said:
			
		

> For those worrying about Red Steel:
> 
> 
> 
> (Review from a UK Nintendo Magazine Staff)



That is a great review right there, that guys knows how to review the Wii.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 21, 2006)

Kayo said:


> For those worrying about Red Steel:
> 
> 
> 
> (Review from a UK Nintendo Magazine Staff)



Excellent review. The reviewer actually knows wtf he's talking about, unlike certain people . Nice read.


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

Aman said:


> Red Steel Review -


Here's what I don't get: "Gameplay (5.0): Interesting levels and weapons. Precise aiming. And some fun challenges, from sniping to dueling. _But the process of turning is so slow and clunky that it really lessens the experience._" 5.0 because turning isn't perfect?!? Let me tell you, that's some bullshit. He's not wrong, but he's taking that out on the score WAY to harshly...

You all want to know about Red Steel, read this:


^ This is one game you NEED to play to judge, reviews should generally be ignored. You will either love or hate this game. Do yourself a favor, rent the game (like I said in my preview. This is one case I'm really glad we take a suggestion system over a point system for reviews on TheGameFeed).


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

Oh the turn system sucks, but it's just one major flaw. Still looks worthy of atleast a play. But yeah, no getting around it, like sonic has bad camera this has bad turning, but fans get use to it ^_^


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

Famitsu review:
Red Steel (Ubisoft): 8,9,9,8

So, yeah, WAY different opinions from different players on this game. Personally, I like it. Everyone should give it a rent before judging it, that's all I'm saying...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 21, 2006)

hm, i hope there will be somewhere I can rent Wii games in town :/


----------



## Aman (Nov 21, 2006)

*Wii Play coming to America. *



> Nintendo of America president Reggie Fils-Amie revealed that the heretofore Euro- and Japan-only bundle Wii Play will, in fact, get a North American release. Speaking with GameSpot staffers in New York today, Fils-Amie said the decision had been made to bring the nine-game collection and controller pack to US gamers sometime next year. The title brings a collection of entry-level titles to the mass-market console--included in the mix are table tennis, hockey, fishing, and billiards games. No price was mentioned.





God damn it...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

Aman said:


> *Wii Play coming to America. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



why are you goddamning


oh yeah

FUCK YOU NINTENDO



> The Wii LAN Adapter is required to connect the Wii console to a wired router. The Wii LAN Adapter will be available the first week of January, 2007. Non-Nintendo LAN Adapters are not copatible with the Wii console. You can still connect with the Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector, or by purchasing a wireless router.



so i have to either spend fucking 40 euro on their crap usb stick or buy their fucking 29 euro lan adaptor and god knows when it will be out


----------



## slimscane (Nov 21, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Famitsu review:
> Red Steel (Ubisoft): 8,9,9,8
> 
> So, yeah, WAY different opinions from different players on this game. Personally, I like it. Everyone should give it a rent before judging it, that's all I'm saying...



But famitsu gave that gundam game for PS3 straight 8s, and everyone else gives the game below a 5, I don't really trust famitsu for scores.

You guys are the one that hail gameplay as king, and if a major part of the gameplay is almost broken how can you not support a low score? I mean, sure you have to play it, and well, I haven't played it myself and, well, yeah, I guess I will just rent it some day.

2 Shea, Tenjo Tenge, is that any good?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 21, 2006)

Aman said:


> *Wii Play coming to America. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I pre-ordered that a few days ago because it comes with a controller  

*goes out and buy some rechargeable batteries and charger*


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

slimscane said:


> You guys are the one that hail gameplay as king, and if a major part of the gameplay is almost broken how can you not support a low score?


Because the review's are WRONG. The gameplay is not broken. Turning is a bit akward and the controls take getting used to, but that hardly merits trashing the gameplay score like they did. I would have pinned it closer to 7 or even 8 myself. This is one game I can see scores ranging anywhere from 5 to 10 because it's something so different and it's going to be such a different experience from person to person.

I do not support the idea of reviews when it comes to Red Steel specifically. This is a game you have to play to get a feel for, nobody can tell you what your experience is going to be like...


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 21, 2006)

Wii Learning Curve = Old dog new trick = Bitter Reviewers


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

nintendo sucks (sobs)


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> nintendo sucks (sobs)


Look who's talking mister uber-gay (literally) sig...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 21, 2006)

slimscane said:


> 2 Shea, Tenjo Tenge, is that any good?



Yes its quite good, I definitely recommend it  

(plus it has alot of well...pervy moments xDD)

Anyway goddamn vege, you'll find anything to whine about won't you? Damn a company for trying to make money :amazed I mean honestly.

Also, yeah the US getting Wii Play is a few days old, but I can't believe people thought Reggie would let Japan and Europe get something and US not xD


----------



## Aman (Nov 21, 2006)

That's what V-kun does, he whines and even says that he won't get the system, but we all know what will happen later. 

XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 21, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Yes its quite good, I definitely recommend it
> 
> (plus it has alot of well...pervy moments xDD)
> 
> ...



well sorry for not wanting to have to wait untill january + having to pay 29 fucking bucks for a stupid cable


----------



## slimscane (Nov 21, 2006)

Crazy, well, I said I wanted the Miis to actually be used 

2Shea, what group(s) sub it? I am interested now


----------



## Aman (Nov 21, 2006)

Wow, great idea...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 21, 2006)

slimscane said:


> 2Shea, what group(s) sub it? I am interested now



Wow that looks awesome  I really hope they go forward with that, I can't wait.


Anyway, I'll pm you the link slim


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

I don't like sims  But maybe i'll try it


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

Holy crap that looks a thousand times better than any of the Sims IMO...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 21, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Holy crap that looks a thousand times better than any of the Sims IMO...



Viva Pintana wins.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 21, 2006)

the first screenshot reminds me of animal crossing somewhat 
looks cool, and mii wants it! XDDD


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

What is going on exactly in the bottom-left corner of the top shot? Looks like some weird lesbian stuff...


----------



## Hylian (Nov 21, 2006)

wow a sims using your mii's? that a good idea 

i hope animal crossing wii does that too


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

Those are some uber-Mii's though compared to what you can make now...wouldn't it be awesome if they did a firmware update to make Mii's have new clothes and styles and stuff? I'd like to see them do more with the Mii's...there's such potential there if they'd put more detail into it...


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 21, 2006)

I think they may verywell do that, I see the whole Mii thing becoming very big in the future.


----------



## Pakkun93 (Nov 21, 2006)

planning to get a wii, and does anyone know how much i will get if i trade in a gamecube at eb?


----------



## NinjaM (Nov 21, 2006)

Probably like 5 bucks...

Seriously, I wouldn't expect more than $20...knowing them...


----------



## mystictrunks (Nov 21, 2006)

Pakkun93 said:


> planning to get a wii, and does anyone know how much i will get if i trade in a gamecube at eb?



30$ at the most =/


----------



## RockLee (Nov 21, 2006)

Played WiiBoxing today at FIU.

I won.

I loved it. We had a crowd of students, with more coming, and some were placing bets. XD


----------



## TheWon (Nov 21, 2006)

I would like to join. SSJ Goku and I go way back. Remember me owner of ProjectMKart. Well any way are you guys sharing Mii yet. I would like to get add to the list.

TheWon: 4304-0845-8566-8280


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 21, 2006)

Once again jodecideion, please check the stickies at the top of this section, there is a thread titled "Wii Friend Codes".


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 22, 2006)

Best wii related flash ever

Pokemon Images/Sprites


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 22, 2006)

hehe It would be awesome with like som kind of Mii Mmorpg or something XDDDD


----------



## Aman (Nov 22, 2006)

^100 % Agreed.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 22, 2006)

YES
my best buy said that theyll be getting more Wiis on Sunday!!!


im so happy!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 22, 2006)

hm, I might buy a Wii this weekend, if I can afford it and if it's in store :/


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2006)

Looks like Gamestop has already restocked their Wii and PS3 supplies. Hopefully I can find a Nunchuck attachment >___<


----------



## Aman (Nov 22, 2006)

Good luck. ^_^


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2006)

Geez.

Wii mote is 39.99 plus tax, and Nunchuck is about 19.99 plus tax.

More than 50 bucks for a full control!??!

Kinda sucks, but REALLY worth it.


----------



## Aman (Nov 22, 2006)

Famitsu ratings.

Necro Nesia (Spike): 8,7,6,7
Super Monkey Ball (Sega): 8,8,8,7
Wing Island (Hudson): 5,6,6,5
Kororinpa (Hudson): 6,6,6,6
SD Gundam Scud Hammers (Banpresto): 8,8,9,8
Ennichi no Tatsujin (Bandai Namco): 7,7,7,6
Tamagotchi no Pika Pika Daitouryou (Bandai Namco): 7,7,7,5
Red Steel (Ubisoft): 8,9,9,8
Trauma Center (Atlus): 8,9,8,7
Elebits (Konami): 8,8,8,8
Super Swing Golf (Tecmo): 8,7,7,7
Odoru Made in Wario (Nintendo): 8,9,8,9
Zelda Twilight Princess (Nintendo): 9,10,9,10
Crayon Shin Chan (Banpresto): 7,8,7,6


----------



## Hylian (Nov 22, 2006)

^ wow they gave that gundam game really high ratings
while we gave it ratings like in the 3's

im not sure if famitsu's so reliable in ratings anymore


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

SD gundam came out in English?


----------



## Hylian (Nov 22, 2006)

i know a gundam game for english is out for ps3, but im not sure about
the name, im not too big on those gundam games. 

but they even gave redsteel a really high score compared to ours. i
hope they're right since i was thinking of getting that game..


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i know a gundam game for english is out for ps3, but im not sure about
> the name, im not too big on those gundam games.
> 
> but they even gave redsteel a really high score compared to ours. i
> hope they're right since i was thinking of getting that game..



Seems jap's like Red Steel and America gives it average 

As for gundam, yeah they rated it high, both Wii and PS3 version, weird?


----------



## RockLee (Nov 22, 2006)

Famitsu is not reliable for ratings, for christ's sake. I mean, Red Steel over Trauma Center? 40's for Nintendogs, and a 38 for Zelda: TP?

Pffft. I heard that Gundam was trash, and glitchy. :/

Also, we've known the price of the controller for quite a while now.


----------



## Aman (Nov 22, 2006)

I don't trust them either, I just posted them for everyone to look at.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah...

Again, Trauma Center lower than Red Steel. Also, Resistance is much lower than Red Steel.

Although, I do have to grin at that last comparison.
 Who'd a thunk?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

Red Steel higher then resistance? HAHAHAHA


----------



## RockLee (Nov 22, 2006)

Totally unexpected.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 22, 2006)

Yeah, the Japanese are quite odd in their gaming choices.  They pretty much give anything that has the FF logo stuck on it perfect scores.

Also, I'm surprised they gave Red Steel decent scores seeing as 1) it's not that good a game, and 2) the Japanese are notorious for disliking FPS's.  I'd say that's why Resistance got a low score... but then the fact that Red Steel is also a FPS kind of debunks that... unless Famitsu is somehow in Nintendo's pocket.

Yeah, they probably aren't, but I just want to make some fanboys mad.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 22, 2006)

circuit city give's 5 bucks off accessories over 15$, but they are out of stock on everything wii.  

Anybody can recommend me games/accesories for a ds lite?


----------



## Aman (Nov 22, 2006)

Very funny.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 22, 2006)

It's very funny how y'all need someone else to tell you what to like.

(refferring to the reviews stuff earlier)


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2006)

*coughs* *sniffles* Ugh... I've apparently caught a cold while searching around for the Wii. Being sick during Thanksgiving sucks, not to mention while I'm still looking for a Wii, among other things.

I'll be checking at Walmart on Thursday night for sure... and maybe tonight as well. 



> Looks like Gamestop has already restocked their Wii and PS3 supplies. Hopefully I can find a Nunchuck attachment >___<



Just their accessories or their actual supply of Wiis and PS3s?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 22, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> Anybody can recommend me games/accessories for a DS Lite?




Lots of interesting games:
Castlevania: Dawn Of Sorrow
Phoenix Wright: Ace Attorney 
Dr. Kawashima's Brain Training: How Old Is Your Brain?
Mario Kart DS
Mario & Luigi: Partners In Time
Advance Wars: Dual Strike
Metroid Prime: Hunters
Super Mario 64 DS
True Swing Golf
Trauma Center: Under The Knife
New Super Mario Bros. 
Castlevania: Portrait Of Ruin.
Contact
Age of Empires DS
Children of Mana DS
Yoshi Touch & Go
Yoshi's Island DS
Final Fantasy III

Just to name a few.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 22, 2006)

SD Gundam looks like 100x more fun than the trash that is the PS3 Geriatric Gundam.  Scad Hammers ftw.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> SD Gundam looks like 100x more fun than the trash that is the PS3 Geriatric Gundam.  Scad Hammers ftw.



No offense but anything with a SD label before a gundam automatically makes it garbage, gayest anime created? Fuck Yes. Stupidest games? Yeah


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Just their accessories or their actual supply of Wiis and PS3s?



They have the actual consoles, both PS3's and Wii's as well as accessories.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 22, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> No offense but anything with a SD label before a gundam automatically makes it garbage, gayest anime created? Fuck Yes. Stupidest games? Yeah



You haven't played enough SD Gundam games to comment, so opinion = garbage. Yeah. XD

Although I will admit I don't like the SD Gundam anime, but that's a separate issue.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2006)

Just got a call from Gamestop. They told me my Wiimote and Nunchuck are now in and I can pick it up


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

Played that gay SD showdown shit, it sucked ass, just like the show


----------



## RockLee (Nov 22, 2006)

Damn. I so want Zelda and Trauma Center.

Although, ironically enough, Fire Emblem and Melee will probably get the most play time.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 22, 2006)

Anything SD related that Bandai releases outside of Japan is garbage.  Bandai of America has such poor taste in what they could have released on Gundam games as well.  Instead of releasing the crap that is Gundam Seed: Never Ending Tomorrow, they could have released EA vs ZAFT instead.  But that's another issue. XD  Otherwise, SD Gundam SRPGs FTW.

BTW, Zelda is such a good game.  Horse riding and chopping up some boars = classic.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 22, 2006)

Anyone know what's wrong or how to fix this?

I'm noticing the bottom of the screen is cut off. I'm not sure if it happens on everything, but playing Sonic (Virtual Console) it's cut off so that I can't see my # of lives. My TV is widescreen and I do have the widescreen setting on.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 22, 2006)

> They have the actual consoles, both PS3's and Wii's as well as accessories.



Called the Gamestops near here, nothing in stock. I guess yours is getting resupplied earlier.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 22, 2006)

That's me by the way, with my ds xD
^ wii boxing

i lol'd


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

Now we know why Wii control's break tv's for massive damage


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2006)

Zeno said:


> Anyone know what's wrong or how to fix this?
> 
> I'm noticing the bottom of the screen is cut off. I'm not sure if it happens on everything, but playing Sonic (Virtual Console) it's cut off so that I can't see my # of lives. *My TV is widescreen and I do have the widescreen setting on.*



Maybe ths your problem....


----------



## Mizura (Nov 22, 2006)

Remember the Black Friday thing by the way? 





> Many retailers waiting until the day after Thanksgiving to sell second shipment of Wiis
> 
> There are still many of you out there who have the money and the need for a Wii, but can't seem to find an actual unit to manifest those things into the physical state of owning one. Nintendo has said that shipments will be coming regularly, but when you need something like a new console every moment feels like an infinite amount of time. Luckily for you, there is every chance that your local GameStop and Best Buy have Wiis in stock. Maybe even PS3s. Don't rush out just yet, though. You see, they're sitting on the systems.
> 
> ...


If it weren't for that, the Wii might have sold 1 million by now. Now all those poor people have to line up for Black Friday, and somehow duke it out with the normal non-game purchaser Black Friday customers.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2006)

Thats not cool^^^


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 22, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Thats not cool^^^



Huh? Milf's fighting over it? Yeah i'm down


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Remember the Black Friday thing by the way?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Black Friday is already bad enough most years, but add in Wii's and PS3's and we're in for serious hell >___<

*stays home since he has his Wii, games and accessories*


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 22, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Black Friday is already bad enough most years, but add in Wii's and PS3's and we're in for serious hell >___<
> 
> *stays home since he has his Wii, games and accessories*



So did you finally get your other Wii-mote and Nunchuck?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 22, 2006)

2Shea said:


> So did you finally get your other Wii-mote and Nunchuck?



Yep, Gamestop called me earlier today to pick it up. I also bought an Energizer charger/Battery set while I was out. 

Since getting the extra controller and Nunchuck:

I played Madden with my little sister and beat her 72-12  
I also beat her at Wii Tennis and Baseball. xDD


Also in Wii baseball, the game goes through your entire roster of Mii's and found my self batting with your Mii as well as other member's Mii's xD


----------



## Zenou (Nov 22, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Maybe ths your problem....



Why would that be a problem?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 22, 2006)

^^^Well, since your TV is wide screen, and you put the setting to widescreen, it cuts the bottom part of your Wii menu screen cuz you got 2 sets of wide screen going on there.

Your problem happens to me all the time when I am watching a DVD or something.

Either that, or im just crazy.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 22, 2006)

> Black Friday is already bad enough most years, but add in Wii's and PS3's and we're in for serious hell >___<


We'll see how much they enjoy the decision when all those gamers just pick up their consoles and run home to play them, without buying anything else, and while scaring away "legitimate" customers.


----------



## Captain_Crunch (Nov 22, 2006)

Gonna be a hell of aride eh?^^^


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2006)

Mizura said:


> We'll see how much they enjoy the decision when all those gamers just pick up their consoles and run home to play them, without buying anything else, and while scaring away "legitimate" customers.



Yeah, if those customers were able to get the console on a day other than Black Friday then perhaps they might have had more success, but after waiting in line to get a Wii or PS3 how many people would actually continue to stay out putting their new consoles at risk of getting stolen? And when they get back home you know they're going to want to play the system and will probably be too exhausted to go back out after waiting in line to get the new console.


----------



## Zenou (Nov 23, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> ^^^Well, since your TV is wide screen, and you put the setting to widescreen, it cuts the bottom part of your Wii menu screen cuz you got 2 sets of wide screen going on there.
> 
> Your problem happens to me all the time when I am watching a DVD or something.
> 
> Either that, or im just crazy.



Huh? No that's not right... The Wii clearly says to remember to set your TV to widescreen as well. Both need to be set to Widescreen. That should be obvious...


----------



## Mizura (Nov 23, 2006)

> but after waiting in line to get a Wii or PS3 how many people would actually continue to stay out putting their new consoles at risk of getting stolen?


Hah! The funny thing is that they actually risk getting their console stolen Within the stores! If they leave their shopping cart for a while, they might return to see it Wii-less. X'D 

Which is why they'd likely not risk it. Besides, if they Re-camp several hours for the second time, why would they want to stay around in a crowded store?


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I'm going to go to my local EB Games at around 12am on Friday...but I'm wondering if that will be early enough...and I hope nothing stupid happens.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Now all those poor people have to line up for Black Friday, and somehow duke it out with the normal non-game purchaser Black Friday customers.



*sigh* That'll be me. I've already asked a friend who works at Walmart to buy one for me when they get a new shipment and I'll pay them back, but I'll probably go out and look around on Friday too. Who knows, maybe I'll see some nice deals and take advantage of those.


----------



## Porygon (Nov 23, 2006)

Someone know at what hour does Gamestop opens?

Sorry for the bad english xD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2006)

Porygon said:


> Someone know at what hour does Gamestop opens?
> 
> Sorry for the bad english xD



Gamestop is opens at 10:00am on weekdays and 11:00am on weekends. 

As for holidays, I have no idea.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2006)

just got Onyx DS, FF3 and Trauma center, since I started hearing of it for the wii, but i doubt i'll buy it for the wii


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2006)

where do you go on the Wii to do the composing thing? like in the trailer where the asian people were being composers? 


I wanna do that


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2006)

that's what asian people do when they are just standing around in between games :S


----------



## Mizura (Nov 23, 2006)

Wii Advertorial in a women's magazine. Most hilarious thing ever! X'D

I mean...


There's even an accompanying cocktail recipe. 

I doubt those girls would enjoy lining up to buy the system though. :S Especially with the  (gotta love Nintendo. "Enough Wiis for everyone!  *sees Wii selling out after a few hours* Whoops "). Apparently, Nintendo really didn't anticipate such a strong launch and hadn't even begun television advertisement campaigns (not that I can tell from where I am).

I hope the rumoured production figure of 11 million by the end of the year is more accurate than the 4 million figure, because they won't last long with just 4 million.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2006)

Bah.  Go a couple of hours before the store opens and a Wii is yours.  Unless it's even more popular now that the lovely ladies all want one now that they know it's a fashion trend. *sips on a nintendini*

If only women that gorgeous wanted to play with my Wii as much as these models do some other Wii. ;_;

On another note: Best Buby is sitting on Wiis in Canada till this weekend.  Not because of some favoured consumer day.  (I had never heard of this "Black Friday."  Well, I've heard of it used with other meanings, but not some consumer day related to American Thanksgiving.)  Rather, they say it's because they didn't anticipate the demand and didn't want to have their flyer coming out this Friday lie and piss people off.  (Why the hell can't they change the flyer or add an insert explaining it may be sold out?)



*Edit*: Has anyone tried Ni-MH batteries in their Wiimotes yet?  The warnings say to use only alkaline batteries since there's a chance of leakage.  I'd rather use rechargables since I love the Earth and my pocket book.  

I wonder it it also has to do with cell voltage.  Alkaline batteries are 1.5 V each and Ni-MH are 1.2.  It usually doesn't matter at all.  But I don't want my Wiimotes being singed by leaking acid.  (I think most of these warnings are companies covering their asses...)


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 23, 2006)

Meh, I make it a point to not go out on Black Friday lol, at all costs.

It's just too crazy. Plus I've got no need, already got my Wii xD

Anyway, I haven't tried any batteries besides the ones that came with it, they are still 100% lol.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

I've already worn my original batteries to the bone.  The rechargeable ones that I have now are doing pretty good atm, granted I just put them in yesterday. XD


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2006)

Rechargables damn well better work fine with my wiimotes! 

Are you using Ni-MH, DS?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Rechargables damn well better work fine with my wiimotes!
> 
> Are you using Ni-MH, DS?



I'm using Ni-HM batteries for my Wiimotes and haven't had a problem yet, but I'm keeping an eye out just in case.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 23, 2006)

People need to learn how to Wii


----------



## Kduff (Nov 23, 2006)

My god, these people must be fucking flinging their arms around at 100 MPH (Or 161 KPH for the EUs out there) to do that kind of damage.  I guess they missed the part in the manual where it said "don't be an asshole, attach the wrist strap and remember all you need is SLIGHT FLICKS OF THE WRIST."

Also, I'd like to point out that the third article, the one that says "60 inch TV broken by Wii,"  I love the picture of the broken TV.  Not only is it like a 15 inch, it also looks like someone took a baseball bat to it.  If the Wii can do that kind of damage, I applaud Nintendo for making the sturdiest controller ever.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 23, 2006)

There were tales of a journalist letting go of the Wii-mote at E3 and making a hole in the wall.

The Wii-mote was fine, though.

Also, while playing boxing and tennis the people at y school were moving a lot, and... well, I have to wonder just how hard they were swinging it around.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

I've tried to throw my Wiimote out of anger to no avail after many BS bouts of Wii Tennis.  Wrist strap FTW. XD


----------



## Aman (Nov 23, 2006)

RockLee said:


> There were tales of a journalist letting go of the Wii-mote at E3 and making a hole in the wall.
> 
> *The Wii-mote was fine, though.*




Wii-mote ftw! Crush them TVs!


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

i'm going to make my own wireless "sensor" (cause it senses nothing) bar... cheap and easy...



FTW


----------



## RockLee (Nov 23, 2006)

Seen it.

Only a matter of time till they make a wireless one that eats batteries like Chronos ate his children.

With _relish_.


----------



## Aman (Nov 23, 2006)

Wireless sensor bars already?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 23, 2006)

that's awesome. i'm gonna make a ds thread, if there isn't one already


----------



## Blind Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Zeno said:


> Anyone know what's wrong or how to fix this?
> 
> I'm noticing the bottom of the screen is cut off. I'm not sure if it happens on everything, but playing Sonic (Virtual Console) it's cut off so that I can't see my # of lives. My TV is widescreen and I do have the widescreen setting on.




this seems to be one of the cons of VC... you have to set the wii to display on 4:3 aspect ratio manually to play those games...


----------



## Shariyakugan (Nov 23, 2006)

(Ref to previous page.)
The Wiimote won't lose to a TV!
I don't think the straps can snap by normal use.
Even swinging it around visciously won't be enough.
(I don't have mine yet so I'm not sure, but nintendo won't tolerate such fuck-ups in design.) 
The guy musn't have used it.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 23, 2006)

Finally,I'm getting my wii tomorrow. I'm camping outside of my local gamestop to get it. I called them up and they said they were getting them for friday, but they said they couldnt tell how many.?!.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2006)

I haven't tried to cut the strings, but from putting them in and out of nunchuk clips I can tell they're really durable.  Not a frayed point to be seen.  Might be kevlar or something...


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2006)

I accidentally bumped my Wii mote on my basement ceileng... (My room and Wii playing place)

The ceiling was more da,aged, the mote had NO SCRATCH on it.

Huge durability.

I thank nintendo.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 23, 2006)

13 hours into zelda 12 hours into Wii sports and still 3 bars left on my battery checker thing when you hit the home button. still using the batteries they gave me. though i bought 20 double AA energizers for 9 bucks so im good for a long while.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2006)

13 hours already?!!? How long is TP?!


----------



## Roy (Nov 23, 2006)

^I only have one bar left


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 23, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> 13 hours already?!!? How long is TP?!



It has to be PRETTY FREAKING LONG Man seriously i finished the goron mines and all when i hit 11 hours and well 13 in i am back into wolf form once again. Seriously i will not finish this game till at least 50 hours in or more and thats not everything i missed a few things i noticed.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2006)

^^^ game that I have for GC is more than 80 hours of gameplay.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 23, 2006)

ya but is it an adventure game or RPG?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 23, 2006)

Its both^^^


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 23, 2006)

lmao, calm down dude XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

Just a repost of what I posted on another thread.



> Wii Takes Over eBay
> Even the PS3 can't keep up with the Wii's momentum.
> by Micah Seff
> 
> ...



Even Wiis are selling a gangload more on Ebay. O_o


----------



## Aman (Nov 23, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 13 hours into zelda 12 hours into Wii sports and still 3 bars left on my battery checker thing when you hit the home button. still using the batteries they gave me. though i bought 20 double AA energizers for 9 bucks so im good for a long while.


How many bars are there in total?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

There's only 4 bars.  I went through the stock batteries with lots of nunchuck and classic controller play for about... 35 some odd hours before they died on me.  A lot longer than I expected.


----------



## Aman (Nov 23, 2006)

Wow, that's long!


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2006)

Aman said:


> Wow, that's long!


When you don't use the infrared sensor much, potentially, you can just up to 60 hours on 2 AA batteries.

The big N has been working on power consumption issues for a while with Gameboys and DSes, so they have some idea how to design wireless things.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Nov 23, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^Ima get it for Christmas.



Same Here I can't wait !!!!

Games I'm looking foward to playing on Wii:

Call Of Duty 3 ( all because of the motion sensor controls )
DBZ: T2
Smash Brother Brawl ( whenever it comes out. )


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 23, 2006)

Aman said:


> Wow, that's long!



correct if you just play games like excite truck you can push 60 hours out of it.


buti must go now! the family is loving Wii sports and im playing with them lol. Then more zelda!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> lmao, calm down dude XD



What did he say (is curious)


----------



## RockLee (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, Nintendo said as much. Actually, if you use the right type of rechargeable battery, they lost longer.


----------



## Mulatto (Nov 23, 2006)

^ He was celebrating his 600th post or something.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 23, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Yeah, Nintendo said as much. Actually, if you use the right type of rechargeable battery, they lost longer.


Except Nintendo advises you not to use rechargeables. xD

(Ni-MH batteries would be the best.  Expensive ones... for quality and durability.)


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2006)

I was seriously considering eBay for a Wii... until my sense kicked back in. I'm just going to have to remember to down some Airborne before I go out and bear through the shopping madness that is Black Friday. Gotta make a list of shops to hit up for a Wii though...


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 23, 2006)

Yeah, I will probably have to do the same. Damn I really want the Wii..>_>


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2006)

Yes, can not go into this weekend without a Wii and accessories.O_O Okay... maybe I can, but it wouldn't be as fun if I did go into it without a Wii console.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

I'm just glad I got all the accessories I wanted already w/ the two classics and extra wii-mote and 'chuck.  I'm thinking about picking up 2 more Wii-motes though as party play with Wii sports is seriously kicking off at my house. O_o

But here's my take on the classic controller.  Besides the random ass placement of the ZL and ZR buttons (which is ok since you don't use them a lot with the games that are out now), the controller is 10x better than the 360 controller, which is 100x better than the PS2 controller.  Seriously, the Analogs are just right and the notches remind me of the old N64 controller, plus the d-pad is so good.

9.5/10 for the damn thing. XD

My only qualm is that while it works great with DBZ:BT2, I wish there was a button configuration for the classic as the game technically thinks you're still using the Wii-mote.


----------



## Hokage Naruto (Nov 23, 2006)

I have been thinking about this for awhile but what if Nintendo brought the PowerGlove back to the Wii.  Image how awesome would it be playing fighting games or even doing a choke grab in Star Wars or doing a few DBZ attacks in the Budokai/Tenchiaki series. 

My Nintendo-tard friend, said it was a horrible idea and that a PowerGlove could never work on a Wii.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 23, 2006)

2 more weeks


----------



## K-deps (Nov 23, 2006)

Do you think stores like Toys R Us and Target and Walmart will have Wiis RIGHT when they open or do u think theyll get theyre shipments later on like Gamestop


----------



## FFLN (Nov 23, 2006)

Don't know. Called Walmart, they just told me "No." I figure that they're just saving them for Friday, if they have them. I'm thinking more about the store hours for various stores.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 23, 2006)

The majority of stores should have some Wiis and some PS3s tomorrow, but they're going to be extremly hard to get.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 23, 2006)

You better hit up Target before anything else.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 23, 2006)

2Shea said:


> The majority of stores should have some Wiis and some PS3s tomorrow, but they're going to be extremly hard to get.



Tommorow right when they open?

because if yes im leaving my house at around 4:45 to get to Toys R Us


@DS 
You think Target will have the most?
I would really love it if Target had some right when they opened because they open at 6 while some stores open at 5


----------



## Porygon (Nov 23, 2006)

Someone knows if Wal-Mart is going to start sellings Wii at midnight today?...


----------



## RockLee (Nov 23, 2006)

Gentlemen... start your prayers.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2006)

Not saying it's going to happen to anyone but if your system "Bricks" When you update it *Slim chance but could happen* You would have to PAY Nintendo to fix it, claiming it's not there fault...just something i wanted to inform you all about.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 23, 2006)

Really?

Last I heard, it was free.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 23, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Not saying it's going to happen to anyone but if your system "Bricks" When you update it *Slim chance but could happen* You would have to PAY Nintendo to fix it, claiming it's not there fault...just something i wanted to inform you all about.



Haven't heard anything like that before. :S

And if that we're the case I bought a replacement plan for my Wii when I bought it. So Gamespot replaces my Wii if anything happens to it. 

I have nothing important on my console worth saving at the moment v_v

*continues Madden '07 domination on the Wii*


----------



## RockLee (Nov 23, 2006)

As I thought. I have never heard of Nintendo charging to fix. Their customer service tends to be the best accross industries.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 23, 2006)

ok tomarrow's when the wii should restock. are people gonna camp
for this one too?

i really hope i can get it this time


----------



## RockLee (Nov 23, 2006)

Remember that you have to beat out all the crazy shoppers, too.


----------



## JayG (Nov 23, 2006)

Here's my thoughts on Wii, as I posted in another forum:



> After a few more days of having the Wii in my possession, I think it is time to go ahead and put what I think of it in writing. First of all, despite the title, I will go in reverse and start with the ugly, simply because I don't want people to take this post the wrong way. I'm not bashing the Wii, I'm not hyping it up. I'm simply stating what *I* believe. You may agree, you may disagree. Que cera cera I guess.
> 
> Now that I have that caveat out, here's the ugly...the graphics. Yes, you knew that was coming. We knew the Wii is not meant to compete with the 360 or the PS3 when it comes to graphics. But the lack of component cable really makes Wii titles look worse than I'm sure they would look in component cable, especially for those who have better TV sets. I'm not exaggerating on this, but Madden 05 in GC (with component cable) looks better than Madden 07 in Wii. I am not lying, I kid you not. Which leads me to another point...perception, and I hope this isn't the general perception of people regarding the Wii. I went to Gamestop the other day to look for component cables for the Wii. One of the employees there told me something absolutely ridiculous. He said, "We probably won't get any. I'm not sure if they are even going to have those in stores. You know, the system is really not that good, so it wouldn't surprise me if they don't have component cables for it. But they really don't tell us those things usually".
> 
> ...



Oh by the way, I did bring my controller to my friend's house (who also owns a Wii), and we played till about 5am playing Wii Sports, a game of Madden, DBZ, and Excite Truck. It was soo much fun. The downside? My hands were so tired I could barely hold a can of coke with one hand when we were done.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 23, 2006)

I think all of your views are perfectly valid Jay, and that is a very good "review" of the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 23, 2006)

Liked the review Jay, can't wait to pick up the Wii. 

@My last post - Sorry it was a chatroom of Wii and i was asking questions and some jackass said that and then everyone began agreeing and i thought it was now you had to pay for it, good thing he was wrong


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 24, 2006)

Has anyone tried out Super Swing Golf (or whatever) yet? I'm anxious to know how it is.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Nov 24, 2006)

To be honest, it's hard to be interested about the game when I have the Golf in Wii sports, but it suppose to be good :|


----------



## RockLee (Nov 24, 2006)

Actually, I think all the games in Wii Sports could be expanded, with the exceptiong of Bowling. A full Tennis (Virtua Tennis?), Baseball (NBL 2007?), Boxing (Punch Out! ?), and a full golf (Perky Anime Girl Golf?)

I'd look forward to them.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 24, 2006)

RockLee said:


> (Perky Anime Girl Golf?)



Thats what Super Swing looks like lol, thats why I'm wondering if it's actually good or not.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Nov 24, 2006)

Not expanded. Simply, Wii versions of those sports games with their own characters, etc.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Nov 24, 2006)

Man, I actually wish that Wii Tennis would look more like that anime tennis game (NOT PRINCE OF TENNIS) which had busty girls. Too bad it had bad gameplay... but... grrrr XD


----------



## Hell On Earth (Nov 24, 2006)

First I hear on other forums that 360 is malfunctioning and now the wii. Anyways i want to know hows the wii and the games for it.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Nov 24, 2006)

The only malfunction I had with the Wii is as soon as I used the WiiConnect24, it messed up the Windows Media Connect and it's connection to my Xbox 36, but it's not unfixable. Other than that, I had no problems... thank god, because I had problems with EVERY system I bought launch time.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 24, 2006)

Also, a very small percentage of Wii are having any sort of errors at all.

What do you want to know about the Wii? I can direct to to the first page of this thread from some basic info. If you want to know more, I know another place with lots more info and pretty photos.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Nov 24, 2006)

The backward compatibility works perfectly, unlike on the 360 (10 frames Max Payne anyone?)


----------



## RockLee (Nov 24, 2006)

Oh, yeah.

If you've never owned a GameCube, there's a GameCube inside the Wii, so you can buy cheap GameCube games, and a GameCube controller, and play some awesome games.

After Christmas, I expect 5$ GC games floating around.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Nov 24, 2006)

The Wii IS a gamecube. It has 4 controller ports AND 2 memory card slots. The only flaw is when you pu the Wii vertically and you have wired controllers, you won't be able to play far away from the system, and it's not very aesthetic. Best to do is to put if horizontally where all the ports in the front.

It's even cool that you can manage GCN saves on the Wii. Nintendo, you are genius.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 24, 2006)

I know. Ain't it great?

Horizontal for GC, Vertical for Wii. <3

Although, if I get a pair of Wavebirds, then I can go vert all the time!


----------



## Shadow Blade (Nov 24, 2006)

Too bad my wave bird is acting weird (moving left on its own will) and it's STILL expensive


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Oh, yeah.
> 
> *If you've never owned a GameCube,* there's a GameCube inside the Wii, so you can buy cheap GameCube games, and a GameCube controller, and play some awesome games.
> 
> After Christmas, I expect 5$ GC games floating around.



Damn it, your so lucky


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

Shadow Blade said:


> Too bad my wave bird is acting weird (moving left on its own will) and it's STILL expensive


My wave bird isn't working either...


----------



## TheWon (Nov 24, 2006)

*Wii Import Power!*



Shadow Blade said:


> The Wii IS a gamecube. It has 4 controller ports AND 2 memory card slots. The only flaw is when you pu the Wii vertically and you have wired controllers, you won't be able to play far away from the system, and it's not very aesthetic. Best to do is to put if horizontally where all the ports in the front.
> 
> It's even cool that you can manage GCN saves on the Wii. Nintendo, you are genius.



What's even cooler!

My FreeLoader still works with my Wii. So I can play all my import Gamecube games. I still need to check and see if I can access my Gamecube Import memory card, but I can play my Battle Stadium Don and use my Hori SNES controllers.
The only problem is you have to eject the game then press the reset button on your Wii. For some reason MY WiiMOte would not send my system back to home.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2006)

jodecideion said:


> What's even cooler!
> 
> My FreeLoader still works with my Wii. So I can play all my import Gamecube games. *I still need to check and see if I can access my Gamecube Import memory card*, but I can play my Battle Stadium Don and use my Hori SNES controllers.
> The only problem is you have to eject the game then press the reset button on your Wii. For some reason MY WiiMOte would not send my system back to home.



Yes, an import memory card does work on the wii. At least it worked for me. I brought up the (import games) topic last week:

Pwnage in it's purest form.


----------



## Kuwabara99 (Nov 24, 2006)

I picked up my Wii this morning.  
Last night I got off work at midnight.   waited till 7 AM in a line of 20ish people. I was first in line.  I was told 3 days ago there would be 3 available this Friday.  
In line,  some others mentioned 6.    There was only 4   XD

And people asking about the PS3?    April or May till next shipment 

The Wii buyers got to pick out of a box of Wii goodies and things.   I grabbed a Gaara Keychain


----------



## K-deps (Nov 24, 2006)

*What a morning*

WELLLL

I woke up at 4:30 to go look for a Wii
So i went to Target Walmart Toys R Us Best Buy and they had nothing

Then I found this little EB Games Ive never seen before with only 5 people in line,I thought that I would finally get my Wii so I was #6 in line and then the guy came out and said there were only 5 Wiis so that didnt work out

Then there was a Gamestop where I was between #10 and 15th in line and there were people lookin for ps3s and some guys told me they saw Wii boxes in there so I stayed there for about 30min then the Manager or somthin came and said that there were NO WIIS AND PS3S there so everybody left the line and went home and thats how my horrible morning went

the only good news is that Walmart told me they were gettin a truck in tonight and tommorow night so I could get lucky and gamestop and EB said they were gonna get shipments during the week


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

You poor thing.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 24, 2006)

Awww.

Well, you'll get yours soon enough.

Also, I think that Nintendo is low-balling again. 2 Million Wiis just sitting on the selfs?


----------



## K-deps (Nov 24, 2006)

ill definatley get one during the week
someone in line told me that he heard that on Monday a whole bunch are being shipped but idk


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2006)

It's defintely scary how Wii's are kinda hard to find now. Right now, it's a game of probability. I tried looking for another Wii for my brother and I've come up unsuccessful. I told him, he should have come with me last month when I went to pre-order mines, but no, he was stubborn and didn't think the system wouldn't be any fun to play. Now, he's playing my system more than I am 

You guys probably thought I was going to say "he's playing with my Wii more than I am"


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

^No we didn't.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 24, 2006)

Fudge it. I just woke up and called up just about every store that I know would have it. Nothing or they sold out this morning. I'm going back to sleep...:sleepy

Looks like eBay is going to be my Wii provider... if things don't pan out.


----------



## Pakkun93 (Nov 24, 2006)

ugh went to my local eb today at 6 am waited for an hour, store only had 3 wiis and 1 ps3 and i was 5th in line -_-, *sigh* o well ill try again next week.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 24, 2006)

Okay, eBay just became my Wii provider. I guess that rules out getting a Japanese Wii for a while...


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 24, 2006)

Q_Q

Every night since the Wii's release I have dreamed of playing one.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> You guys probably thought I was going to say "he's playing with my Wii more than I am"



I did  

i am stuck in zelda  danm 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Zoras!


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

Haha!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 24, 2006)

dang, looks like the wii is in shorter supply than most anticipated


----------



## pajamas (Nov 24, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> dang, looks like the wii is in shorter supply than most anticipated


Launch day had a big supply. Most stores got at the least 20, and at most several hundred. In my area the Best Buy had 70, the Wal-Mart 20, and the Target 41.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 24, 2006)

That is not what I consider a large supply... Although, that is large for a launch. If they had more Wii launch parties with 5000K on hand like they had in NY, alot more people would've gotten one... in those areas anyway.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

had 1 million for launch sadly the stores held 300k so there were 700 k at launch and for a launch of a new system thats a pretty healthy supply. Just that the demand was much higher than nintendo expected. 


at that NY event they had over 2,000 ppl up at that party and thats nuts. Overall you will all get your Wii's they said they will have 4 million ( or more) by december 31st so its all good .


----------



## FFLN (Nov 24, 2006)

Yes, we'll all get our Wiis, but I just happen to be getting one now, if the seller's good for it, at a much higher than the MSRP. Didn't even get bonus games or accessories thrown in... I wasn't paying too much attention and didn't think my bid would be the winning one either... I definitely had mixed emotions when I won it and saw the '0' feedback and pic of the Wii with no 'receipt' even though he said that he has one. It would be nice if they ship quickly rather than procrastinating for a week or so.


----------



## TenguNova (Nov 24, 2006)

In all of the news stories I have been seeing today about the Black Friday shopping rush, the wii is not being mentioned at all when they talk about the "hot items" for the holidays. Instead, I have already seen three instances when the PS3 is being mentioned, without the wii being mentioned at all. 

I guess that the PS3 shortage did its job: create more hype for it and make it seem like everybody wants it. Don't get me wrong. I want a PS3; just not right now. I just find it kinda unfair how the Wii hasn't gotten the media coverage it deserves. Prime example: At my Thanksgiving dinner no one knew anything about the Wii, but they sure knew about the PS3.

Hope that didn't sound like a rant.

I really hope that those that were unable to get a wii gets one soon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2006)

It's times like these that make me feel good seeing my Wii next to my TV. XD

I hope I can grab a jp one when I head to Japan later on next month.  Here's to hoping they have some wacky random colors for the Wii-motes as well.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 24, 2006)

Just for the record, on most of the major media news channels, I've seen quite a bit more coverage for the Wii, and them also talking about how they enjoy it and how much fun it is.


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> It's times like these that make me feel good seeing my Wii next to my TV. XD
> 
> I hope I can grab a jp one when I head to Japan later on next month.  Here's to hoping they have some wacky random colors for the Wii-motes as well.


Why do you want one from Japan?

And if the Wii's anything like the DS you won't be able to get one there. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

DS is actually going to japan the lucky shit lol.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 24, 2006)

nexgenwars is strange.  First they announce 700k consoles sold, now it's down to ? Wtf? 

And apparently some stores are holding out not for Black Friday, but for outright Sunday. =_= There was another article that I can't find back, but there's this one store that apparently advertised a minimum stock of a certain number of Wiis for Sunday, and as a result they're making sure they have that number in stock.

Which means those who didn't get one at launch OR on Black Friday will now have to line up Again for Sunday.

Asses.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

Mizura said:


> nexgenwars is strange.  First they announce 700k consoles sold, now it's down to ? Wtf?
> 
> And apparently some stores are holding out not for Black Friday, but for outright Sunday. =_= There was another article that I can't find back, but there's this one store that apparently advertised a minimum stock of a certain number of Wiis for Sunday, and as a result they're making sure they have that number in stock.
> 
> ...



miz your going to find out that nexgenwars numbers are toatly made up. They do not have offical proof of any of those numbers and NDP has not released offical sale numbers neither has the companys themselves. 


in the upcoming month aman or i will be posting the NDP numbers when they release and of course the japan numbers as well. ( DS light beat out ps3 last week by over 40k  )


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2006)

Aman said:


> Why do you want one from Japan?
> 
> And if the Wii's anything like the DS you won't be able to get one there. XD



I play a lot of import games myself, and considering the games probably won't be region free, plus i'm going to be in tokyo anyway, might as well check right?  And who cares, if I can get one, I'll get one.  I have my connections anyway.

I mean, remember, I was the first one here to get a DS Lite.


----------



## zgnoud (Nov 24, 2006)

how can you get a wii in Japan? its not even released yet there is it? from waht i remembered you Lucky Americans got the first batch, with Japan getting theirs on the 2nd of december and us PAL (Europe+Aus) like on the 7~8ish .

Oh btw.. if your thinking of "importing" from japan or anywhere else but your region dont bother... its not region free


----------



## Mizura (Nov 24, 2006)

> miz your going to find out that nexgenwars numbers are totally made up.


Thanks for the confirmation.  Though geez, next Month? =\ When do those numbers come out?


----------



## Wing-Zero (Nov 24, 2006)

Even if it is region protected, they will eventually make a mod chip/swap magic disc to play imported games.


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

SS3, how do you know that they are made up? From what I heard, they get their numbers from how many are shipped into the stores.

I noticed the drop in Wii units too, don't know why that happened. o_O


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Thanks for the confirmation.  Though geez, next Month? =\ When do those numbers come out?



NDP numbers come out once a month although they do not count Walmart stores for some odd reason.

and japan numbesr from media create come out on a weekly basis.  


i would say around the end of november we should see the figures for november or during the first week of december.

@aman

stores from across amaerica? i highly doubt it aman that site is full of BS  and no proof to back up there figures.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2006)

I said I was going to Japan later on next month. O_o  And that would be the whole reason why I would be getting a japanese Wii, for the japanese games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

zgnoud said:


> how can you get a wii in Japan? its not even released yet there is it? from waht i remembered you Lucky Americans got the first batch, with Japan getting theirs on the 2nd of december and us PAL (Europe+Aus) like on the 7~8ish .
> 
> Oh btw.. if your thinking of "importing" from japan or anywhere else but your region dont bother... its not region free



europe will ofcourse also get a very small number of consoles

remember nintendo said that the wii launch in europe would be the biggest?

yeah right


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

^Remember when the PS3 was going to launch November 17th? Yeah right.

I think that you should be grateful that we're getting the Wii this early, and I'm number 13 in the pre-orders, but I called and they said that I have a big chance of getting mine on launch day.

And that store isn't even big.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

Aman said:


> ^Remember when the PS3 was going to launch November 17th? Yeah right.
> 
> I think that you should be grateful that we're getting the Wii this early, and I'm number 13 in the pre-orders, but I called and they said that I have a big chance of getting mine on launch day.
> 
> And that store isn't even big.



belgium and the netherlands are getting a very low number


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

Us too, that's why it surprised me.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

No one likes Europe


----------



## Shadow Blade (Nov 24, 2006)

We at EB sold all of our preorders at the first day (including mine). We got like 30+ systems for the launch, in comparison to the PS3... measly 10.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

Cause PS3 are alot harder to make and it takes time, it's why you got the small number of "10".


----------



## Shadow Blade (Nov 24, 2006)

I know that . I'm not a casual gamer .

I'm still surprised by the fact, though, that Sony is going to release small amount of systems every week, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

Hype + Demand = black market = Big sales. Happened with PS2, except there's even less, more demand, more sales. It's not even Sony's fault but how they did it makes more demand.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Nov 24, 2006)

I think they want to end the Ebay thing, and I can't blame them.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

Ebay thing will be around for awhile, on every system  that just comes out


----------



## Shadow Blade (Nov 24, 2006)

Except for the Wii apparently. :|


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

Wii is selling like crazy on Ebay, lol, over 500 dollars!


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 24, 2006)

Actually more Wii's have been sold on ebay than PS3's, and with a higher profit margin to price and number ratio.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 24, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Actually more Wii's have been sold on ebay than PS3's, and with a higher profit margin to price and number ratio.



Due to of course there actually BEING more systems but yeah.


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Due to of course there actually BEING more systems but yeah.





crazymtf said:


> Cause PS3 are alot harder to make and it takes time, it's why you got the small number of "10".


We know.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 24, 2006)

Actually Crazy, less systems* should make a higher profit margin.  Having more systems* decreases demand and relieves prices.  Yeah, they've sold more because there are more, but the profit margin is the inverse of that.

For Vegitto:  Everywhere there is an asterisk like this *, insert the phrase "on eBay" so you can understand what I'm talking about. ;-)

I just think the people selling PS3's are doing their auctions all wrong.  I saw a few that started at 100,000 dollars.  They didn't sell, thankfully.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Actually Crazy, less systems should make a higher profit margin.  Having more systems decreases demand and relieves prices.  Yeah, they've sold more because there are more, but the profit margin is the inverse of that.
> 
> I just think the people selling PS3's are doing their auctions all wrong.  I saw a few that started at 100,000 dollars.  They didn't sell, thankfully.



If I understand you right, you are saying that having less consoles is better for profit? 

random info: every wii is sold with profit


----------



## Kduff (Nov 24, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> If I understand you right, you are saying that having less consoles is better for profit?



Yes, better for profit for eBay sellers.  Less supply means more demand which equals more money, it's basic, basic stuff.  That's what we were talking about... looks like you tried to start an argument out of not understanding what the conversation was about.  Too bad.  You lose again.

Anyway, this guy is selling a PS3 for 10 million dollars.


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

Um...


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

New Mario Party 8 and Super Smash Bros. Brawl screenshots.


*Spoiler*: _Mario Party 8_ 









*Spoiler*: _And SSBB!_ 



http://www.deltagamer.com/index.php/comments/new-super-smash-bros-brawl-images-on-japanse-game-magazine-scans/






First Sims Wii trailer!


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 24, 2006)

No hotlinking to deltagamer.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 24, 2006)

What stores do you think will have the Wii on sunday?


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

Fixed.      XD


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 24, 2006)

Aman said:


> First Sims Wii trailer!



OMG I want it now


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

I cant see the sims trailers its just a white screen with sound


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 24, 2006)

Hey everyone

I GOT MY WII!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

DAMN!


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 24, 2006)

You're not cool unless you have a Wii.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 24, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> You're not cool unless you have a Wii.



Thats cold 

And can someone answer my question about which sotres do u think will have wiis on sunday?


----------



## Mulatto (Nov 24, 2006)

Chaps said:


> Thats cold
> 
> And can someone answer my question about which sotres do u think will have wiis on sunday?



I think Best Buy was the only place holding it over until sunday.  Not sure about any other store, you'd have to call around.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 24, 2006)

GameStop gets their next shipment next week and we at Target sometime more next week. I checked the shipments and in one of our trucks we get another next week.

Not sure about Sunday but I'd try Monday-Friday at Target or mid-week at GameStop.


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

Why does KN get his Wii before me? 

Can't the PS3 be enough for you? T_T


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 24, 2006)

aman 13 more days


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

Yeah, I know.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 24, 2006)

I still have yet to even hold a controller 

US to get 150-200k Wiis per week. Don't know if it has been posted yet, with this we shouldn't have any problem getting Wiis, but we are


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

thx for the news slim 


i tried getting an extra Wii mote but they only had 2 left and 2 kids beat me to them


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 24, 2006)

What did they do to hold you back? I mean .. did they use vulgar tactics like biting your balls off? Come on, only a wolf made of steel armor could keep a true fan from getting his gear.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 24, 2006)

I have an extra wiimote... but no nunchuk.  Maybe on Sunday.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

well my moms boyfriend decided to purchase my mom her own Nintendo Wii. He saw how much fun she was having with Wii sports and now she is getting one.  they both have never played a video game since the atari days 


intresting to see nintendo's own way in action.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 24, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I still have yet to even hold a controller
> 
> US to get 150-200k Wiis per week. Don't know if it has been posted yet, with this we shouldn't have any problem getting Wiis, but we are



The Wii shouldnt be hard to find now   







400 posts....yay


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 24, 2006)

I'm gonna wait until I get to japan to get two more wii-motes.  My other friend comes over with his wii-motes most of the time, so I don't have to worry about some 4 player action.


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

*Wii... Secrets.*



> A great list of Wii tidbits that you might not know. Thanks to reader Grant who stumbled upon these over at the IGN Messageboards…
> 
> · In the Photo Channel, you can catch the evil cat that runs across the screen to get tips! It appears in the Fun option, and you can grab the cat with the A and B button.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hylian (Nov 24, 2006)

i just got a wii today, so now im able to play zeldaa.
im in the forest temple and the game so far has been amazing 

btw, when does the opera browser come out for wii?


----------



## Aman (Nov 24, 2006)

When you ship your Wii to me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2006)

I used the photo slide-show feature with my SD card today. But it was only a 32mb card so you can only do so much with that 

I was hoping that my PSP (1GB) memory stick would work but to no avail


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 24, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I used the photo slide-show feature with my SD card today. But it was only a 32mb card so you can only do so much with that
> 
> I was hoping that my PSP (1GB) memory stick would work but to no avail



Your psp stick did not work? you do know that there are attachments to hook the super small SD cards so it fits in normal SD card slots? because my PSP Sd card works fine.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 24, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Your psp stick did not work? you do know that there are attachments to hook the super small SD cards so it fits in normal SD card slots? because my PSP Sd card works fine.



That's news to me. 

If that's the case, I'm guessing I could find it at a store like Office Depot or Comp USA? O_O

Or I could just buy another SD card


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 24, 2006)

Meh, I think I'll just wait on getting an SD card untill I really need it lol.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 24, 2006)

Yea, I finally got my wii this morning, i've been playing it all day. I was first in line to get it, the store only had 8. So, zelda has been awesome, and wii sports is fun as hell.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Yea, I finally got my wii this morning, i've been playing it all day. I was first in line to get it, the store only had 8. So, zelda has been awesome, and wii sports is fun as hell.



That's awesome. 

I find myself playing DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 and Wii Sports the majority of my time on single player. And I often play Madden '07 with my brother's or friends. The Wiimote feels natural when I play those games. I still haven't even played Marvel Ultimate Alliance because the other games are taking up a majority of my time, which is probably a good thing because the content of the 4 games I currently have should keep me occupied for weeks


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 25, 2006)

EVERYBODY loves Wii Sports.  My Dad hit 5 home runs in a row (might have mentioned, but it bears repeating)  My Bro and I get to Box each other.  I took it to my buddies house and his whole family got into it.  The Wii brings people together man.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 25, 2006)

yet and still there's been no wiis restocked for the last week


----------



## Porygon (Nov 25, 2006)

No luck today...

No Wii for me... again...

Twilight Princess feels lonely...


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

12 days left...


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

12 days left...


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

I think I will freeze myself just like Cartman did on South Park. Wonder if it will work hm...


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

You'll just wake up 5000 years later.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

I am willing to take the risk


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

Okay, bye bye then.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

Cya after 12 days!

*runs out of his house and gets eaten by a polar bear*


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

Yay!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

that means one more wii for us


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't you mean one more Wii for me? He lives in Sweden.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

damn you

I don't see how a game like excite truck needs to be delayed in europe =/

it doesn't have any speaking or alot of text does it?


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

Maybe problems with production or encoding it, I don't know. TC was delayed too.


----------



## Xell (Nov 25, 2006)

17 more days where I live...


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

Umm... It's gonna be released in the UK December 8th too.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

Aman said:


> Umm... It's gonna be released in the UK December 8th too.



I heard that it was delayed untill january or february 2007


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

The Wii console? :S


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

Aman said:


> The Wii console? :S



EXCITE TRUCK 

trauma center too? there is almost no reason for me to buy a wii anymore at launch =/


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> EXCITE TRUCK


Dude, I was replying to that member saying that he/she has to wait 17 days, while it's released December 8th there, hence my reply. Then you replied to that post, which was kinda confusing.


> trauma center too? there is almost no reason for me to buy a wii anymore at launch =/


You do know that no one takes you seriously when you say that anymore?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

Aman said:


> Dude, I was replying to that member saying that he/she has to wait 17 days, while it's released December 8th there, hence my reply. Then you replied to that post, which was kinda confusing.
> 
> You do know that no one takes you seriously when you say that anymore?



but its true i was planning to buy zelda, excite truck and trauma center 

now i only got one game to play


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 25, 2006)

Just picked up my Wii yesterday morning. Wii sports is AWESOME xD 
I am addicted to the golf game >_>
Looking forward to some Twilight Princess after 5 or so hours of sleep~


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

omg shika luv got a wii too


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah I have the same problem as Vegitto, I am getting Wii at launch with Zelda and I only have 1 game to play (if you dont count Wii Sports).
Isn't it a bit retarded to release DBZ Tenkaichi 2 on 31st december instead of launch? It's already released in US.  

I wanted to start my winter break with both games


----------



## Shika-Chou (Nov 25, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> omg shika luv got a wii too



yes 

Didn't sleep in favor of waiting in line on black friday but it was totally worth it.


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah, I want DBZ too. 

I guess I'll have to play TP and Wii Sports while waiting.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

I guess we just have to be happy that it even got released since so many game developers decide to screw Europe over.

God I am even more hyped on DBZ than Zelda lol, something must be wrong.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

Kayo said:


> Yeah I have the same problem as Vegitto, I am getting Wii at launch with Zelda and I only have 1 game to play (if you dont count Wii Sports).
> Isn't it a bit retarded to release DBZ Tenkaichi 2 on 31st december instead of launch? It's already released in US.
> 
> I wanted to start my winter break with both games



letboy cot nintendo and not buy it and then ring them to tel them that they are ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

Even if I don't get DBZ,  Zelda is enough for buying the Wii


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

I was typing in a odd position thus my grammar failed by 50%

lets boycot nintendo

is there a site where they sell american wii's?

it would be 10 times cheaper then the european wii anyway =/


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

np Vegitto got it afterwards 

If the american wii stops working you have to send it back all the way to america. So the customer service will suck


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

Kayo said:


> np Vegitto got it afterwards
> 
> If the american wii stops working you have to send it back all the way to america. So the customer service will suck



I don't really care il get 50% more games then europe =/

I still laugh at how nintendo once said

"europe will be the biggest launch" biggest launch my ass


----------



## JayG (Nov 25, 2006)

DBZ was weird. My friend got it, and it was totally spazzing on us. It kept telling us that we need to move closer since the remote is off the screen (or something like that). Problem is, we're already sitting roughly 4 feet away from the TV. It was annoying, as this kept popping up in the middle of fights. There was one time we got this message at least 5 times in one fight.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

Sounds really bad 
I hope this wont happen to me when I get it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

JayG said:


> DBZ was weird. My friend got it, and it was totally spazzing on us. It kept telling us that we need to move closer since the remote is off the screen (or something like that). Problem is, we're already sitting roughly 4 feet away from the TV. It was annoying, as this kept popping up in the middle of fights. There was one time we got this message at least 5 times in one fight.



You were close or too far you need to aim the mote at the screen


----------



## JayG (Nov 25, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> You were close or too far you need to aim the mote at the screen



We were 4 feet away from the TV. Anything closer than that and we'd be risking "punching" the TV when we do our special moves.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2006)

Kayo said:


> I guess we just have to be happy that it even got released since so many game developers decide to screw Europe over.
> 
> God I am even more hyped on DBZ than Zelda lol, something must be wrong.



I bought DBZ, Madden and Marvel UA, over Zelda, so it isn't as uncommon as you think 

And DBZ is so deep and has so much content that you'll be busy with the game for quite awhile. I just got into the *Androids Saga*, but before that, I had to go through:


*Spoiler*: __ 



Saiyan Saga
Tree of Might Saga
Lord Slug Saga
Final Battle (Bardock)
Namek Saga
Cooler's Revenge Saga
The Return of Cooler Saga
Garlic Junior Saga
The Story of Trunks Saga




Which means I'm not even halfway through with the story mode, then there's tag mode and all other kind of nifty game modes to play through. And the controller movement is pretty fluid most of the times. I haven't really played the game with the gamecube controller because the Wii controller feels much more easier to use than the GC controller. Same thing goes for Madden '07.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I bought DBZ, Madden and Marvel UA, over Zelda, so it isn't as uncommon as you think
> 
> And DBZ is so deep and has so much content that you'll be busy with the game for quite awhile. I just got into the *Androids Saga*, but before that, I had to go through:
> 
> ...



Daaaaamn so the storyline is that long  
This makes me even more unpatient


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 25, 2006)

JayG said:


> We were 4 feet away from the TV. Anything closer than that and we'd be risking "punching" the TV when we do our special moves.



Like I said you were either too close or too far

being close is worse then being far


----------



## Kwheeler (Nov 25, 2006)

Went out Wii hunting yesterday morning.  None of my local stores had any.  I was  .   The display models were taunting me.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 25, 2006)

I encountered my first problem last night. I was playing red steel multiplayer, and after the game was over, my wii froze  . But, it's no big deal just restarted it and it was fine. Also, I have a question, after you turn off the console is the power light or whatever suppose to still be on, because it turns orange for me?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I encountered my first problem last night. I was playing red steel multiplayer, and after the game was over, my wii froze  . But, it's no big deal just restarted it and it was fine. Also, I have a question, after you turn off the console is the power light or whatever suppose to still be on, because it turns orange for me?



That just means Wii24Connect is active.  If it's red, that means Wii24Connect is not activated on your system.

As for DBZ, I've been playing it a bit more than Zelda atm only due to the fact my friend keeps coming over and he doesn't want me to spoil Zelda since I'm a lot farther than he is at the game. XD

I don't play DBZ with the Wii-mote, just the classic controller.  I've also played through the Japanese PS2 version so I had a good idea of what was going on, but it's nice to read it in English and understand the new sidestories like...


*Spoiler*: __ 




Raditz turning good and Zarbon betraying Dodoria and Freeza.




If you ever get the classic controller, I recommend it for DBZ, not only because I think it's better, but I think it's better than all the standard controllers out there now (yes, even the 360 controller which I adore).

And get Trauma Center for the Wii.  You're doing your Wii a disservice if you don't get it and play it, because it's the epitome of what a Wii game should be.


----------



## Stumpy (Nov 25, 2006)

Any news on the next Wii shipment(s)?  ;(


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> Any news on the next Wii shipment(s)?  ;(



Yeah, Reggie just told me you're not getting one. XD


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> That just means Wii24Connect is active.  If it's red, that means Wii24Connect is not activated on your system.
> 
> As for DBZ, I've been playing it a bit more than Zelda atm only due to the fact my friend keeps coming over and he doesn't want me to spoil Zelda since I'm a lot farther than he is at the game. XD
> 
> ...



I bought a classic controller with my second Wiimote earlier in the week. I haven't thought about using for DBZ but I probably won't try it until I mastered the game with the Wiimote. I'm stubborn that way


----------



## Corruption (Nov 25, 2006)

Can you use the classic controller for all games? Or just some? Cause I picked one up with my wii, but I didn't use it yet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Can you use the classic controller for all games? Or just some? Cause I picked one up with my wii, but I didn't use it yet



You can only use the classic controller with the games that state they allow classic controllers. 

For example, in Madden and Marvel Ultimate Alliance the game only allows use of the Wiimote and Nunchuck attachment. But DBZ allows gamecube, classic and Wiimote controllers for use. 

Virtual console games allow the use of the classic controller (obviously).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 25, 2006)

Bomerman for the virutal console allows up to 5 players! thats awesome! ( 4 GC's and 1 Wii mote or 1 virtual console controller or visa versa!)


also SAMATAROU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! fucking great show now i neeed another anime! TENKO!!!!!!!! KAMI SAMA!!!!!!!!  ok im done hehe

my mom is playing bowling since she is getting her own system now she want to learn the ropes of everything. Nintendo's Wii sports idea is working!


also virtual console controller ( classic) cannot play GC GAMES! remeber that! but GC controller players all the classics as well as GC games!


----------



## RockLee (Nov 25, 2006)

I also hear that VC games will have an online component.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 25, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I also hear that VC games will have an online component.



That would be grand. A major selling point for the Wii, IMO.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2006)

I just converted my first video file in the format supposedly that can be viewed on the Wii but I don't have an SD card large enough to store it >_<

*goes to Office Depot to buy a 1GB card*

145mb-->600mb


----------



## slimscane (Nov 25, 2006)

Here is something that some of you might like

Use the Wii Shop as a FREE Opera Browser. 

Ssj3, what anime is so good? 

here is the thing where VC games _may_ have an online component: . Online VC games are just speculation at this point.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 25, 2006)

Wii:


----------



## Fighting Spirit (Nov 25, 2006)

Hey. Anyone know about the gamecube games and Wii? Like what stuff do I need for being able to play Gamecube games on Wii??


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2006)

KenmakiNaruto said:


> Hey. Anyone know about the gamecube games and Wii? Like what stuff do I need for being able to play Gamecube games on Wii??



You only need Gamecube controllers 

The Wii comes with 4 GC controller ports and 2 Memory card slots.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 25, 2006)

Nothing, if they are not imports. Just put them in, hook up your GC controller, and play.

If they are imports, you need the Freeloader, just like a regular GC does.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Wii:



I can totally agree with those people in pain xDD

I'm very thin but woefully out of shape. The Wii sports game really tested me the first few days due to fatigue and especially my sore elbows. 

But I'm in a bit of a predicament. I often bleed into my joints (I have hemophilia A) and the Wiimote shows me no mercy, so I end up taking more factor to reduce the bleeding in my elbows and sometimes my knees (since I always stand up when playing Wii Tennis, boxing or Bowling).


But I don't regret it. I love playing the games, even at the cost of more infusions xDD


----------



## slimscane (Nov 25, 2006)

I just looked that up because I didn't know what it was, that must suck for you when you are trying to Wii hardcore :S

Wii elbow, maybe it will become and epidemic!


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow, hemophilia? That must suck.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I just looked that up because I didn't know what it was, that must suck for you when you are trying to Wii hardcore :S
> 
> Wii elbow, maybe it will become and epidemic!



I just take my medication before playing before hand:



I don't have much of a problem if I play for a little bit, but if I start playing games like Wii boxing or DBZ for prolonged periods of times, my elbows start hurting like heck or if I stand up for too long playing Wii tennis or bowling my knees start to swell up. But now I just take my medication ahead of time and ice my elbows and/or knees afterwards. 

It's a decent workout if you really think about it.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 25, 2006)

Is that an IV?!  I an deathly afraid of needles, you are a stronger person than I could ever be. 

I would much rather have my elbow hurt from playing Wii than not have my elbow hurt from never playing Wii, ever.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 25, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Is that an IV?!  I an deathly afraid of needles, you are a stronger person than I could ever be.
> 
> *I would much rather have my elbow hurt from playing Wii than not have my elbow hurt from never playing Wii, ever*.



QFT

The Wii will challenge those who  are use to sitting on their duffs. In the grand scheme of things it's a good thing. 

And for those who have used the video converter, have you been able to watch videos on the Wii? I converted an episode of Bleach and it ended up being 600mb after conversion  :S
Now I have to buy at least 1GB SD Card O_O


----------



## Kayo (Nov 25, 2006)

Damn that must be annoying that you cant play as much as you want 
I always have a pain in my back for sitting infront of the computer for a long time, but I continue to do it instead of resting. I guess having fun is the most important thing.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 25, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Here is something that some of you might like
> 
> Use the Wii Shop as a FREE Opera Browser.
> 
> ...



IGNs Matt ( Wii editor) has told me that VC games ( games made for the VC) will have online play for sure. The classics will as well but those will be future titiles.




the anime is called  kamisama-kazoku 13 episodes long  24 mins a pop. good anime i say.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2006)

Are you guys on a personal e-mail basis now? O_o


----------



## slimscane (Nov 25, 2006)

Haha, I think he just talks to him in the IGN Insider Chat.  I can believe it for games made specifically for the VC, but for emulated games, I believe it when I see it .

Only 13? I guess I'll check it out sometime then. =D


----------



## Aman (Nov 25, 2006)

Wow Sama, that must really suck. I've only had an IV once, for two weeks. HATED it.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 25, 2006)

So, I played the Wii for the first time today.

Honest Opinions:  I wasn't all that impressed, but I could only play Excite Truck, so I didn't expect much.  It was alright, a little distraction.  As for the Wii, it was very cool, very stylish, but I didn't get the full effect because of the game.  Not liking racing games + wanting something a little deeper = not impressed.

However, the Wii controller definitely impressed.  I played for about a half an hour, so I had it down pat in the game.  However, the controls in the game seemed really loose in this one, but that's not the Wii's fault.  I played around in the Mii section and the Channels, and I love the way that the remote makes mundane stuff like that seem fun.

I can't grade the system yet, seeing as I've only played one game.  But I'm definitely excited, because that controller is going to do amazing things down the line.  Hell, it's already doing great stuff with Zelda, from what I hear.


----------



## Ryoshi (Nov 25, 2006)

I got a WII yesterday, I have a major story to tell.......but its to long. XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2006)

Kduff said:


> So, I played the Wii for the first time today.
> 
> Honest Opinions:  I wasn't all that impressed, but I could only play Excite Truck, so I didn't expect much.  It was alright, a little distraction.  As for the Wii, it was very cool, very stylish, but I didn't get the full effect because of the game.  Not liking racing games + wanting something a little deeper = not impressed.
> 
> ...



Play Wii Sports and Trauma Center.  You'll get your experience there.  ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2006)

Yeah exicted truck sucks, go for sports/dbz/zelda, ya'll win


----------



## syrup (Nov 25, 2006)

I was wondering what games are out for the Wii as well as the release dates for known games that are coming out?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2006)

Look on the first page


----------



## syrup (Nov 25, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Look on the first page



oops lol, Well looks like the only good game out now is zelda anyways so mightesswell wait until smashbros or get for christmas. When do different colours come out?


----------



## Nexas (Nov 25, 2006)

Well I pretty much just sold a Wii to my Aunt and Uncle. I just showed them some Wii sports and now their all interested.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2006)

The really good games out right now besides Zelda are DBZ and Trauma Center.  I pretty much give equal amounts of time to each of those games but Trauma Center seriously makes full use of the Wii-mote/nunchuck and does such a good job with it.  The game itself is intensely stressing when performing operations, considering it makes you memorize procedures and stuff, but the experience is just awesome.  In fact, get the game now because like most Atlus games like the DS version, it goes quick and becomes hard to find in the future.

Trauma Center needs more pimpage.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 25, 2006)

i dumped my wii for a cool 4 bills.  I'm gonna invest in my DS and games, since I have a long train commute now and need to keep entertained


----------



## Kduff (Nov 25, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Play Wii Sports and Trauma Center.  You'll get your experience there.  ^^



I'm looking forward to Trauma Center, I never played it on the Wii... and seeing as I'm probably going to be a surgeon in about 4 years, well, I might want to check that out, haha.

And no, I'm not exaggerating about the surgeon thing.  I'm a Junior in college, and you are officially done in med school 3 years after you start, and the fourth year is internship.  So that's four years.  I take my MCAT in 5 months, April 7th I believe, if I want to have a chance at getting into Med School after my senior year... which scares the shit out of me.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 25, 2006)

Don't take the medical terms to serious then in the game.  I'm in the medical field myself (used to be an EMT-I, STD Counselor, now work as a Nursing Staff Supervisor) and some of the terms and procedures are used "creatively." XD  

Still, those procedures in game are an adrenaline rush. ^^  The Japanese know how to make surgery really fun.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 25, 2006)

"Doctors approve of Trauma Center: More as the story dvelops."


----------



## Gondar: King of Primates (Nov 25, 2006)

I got a small complaint about the Wii.  Namely Nintendo screwed me over.  My first Wii was one of the few defective ones that Nintendo had to replace.  They were very nice about telling me that I would lose the 10 hous I had put into twilight princess because of their moronic way of programing the SD reader, but said they would ship me a new Wii right away.  So I get back from visiting my family for Thanksgiving and my room mates inform me my new Wii has arrived and they set it up for me.  Happy ending right? 
Wrong
The new, replacement Wii is more defective than my old one.  This one won't even load the startup menu, forget about playing games.  Nintendo will be getting some nasty phone calls from me tomorrow, tell you what.  Anyone else had such a huge problem with Nintendo Customer Support?


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 25, 2006)

Gondar: King of Primates said:


> I got a small complaint about the Wii.  Namely Nintendo screwed me over.  My first Wii was one of the few defective ones that Nintendo had to replace.  They were very nice about telling me that I would lose the 10 hous I had put into twilight princess because of their moronic way of programing the SD reader, but said they would ship me a new Wii right away.  So I get back from visiting my family for Thanksgiving and my room mates inform me my new Wii has arrived and they set it up for me.  Happy ending right?
> Wrong
> The new, replacement Wii is more defective than my old one.  This one won't even load the startup menu, forget about playing games.  Nintendo will be getting some nasty phone calls from me tomorrow, tell you what.  Anyone else had such a huge problem with Nintendo Customer Support?



Oh Oh Oh, welcome to my world when i had bought a gamecube


----------



## RockLee (Nov 26, 2006)

Uh huh. It's not their Customer Support that's the problem, it's the manufacturing plant. You got unlucky. They are usually very courteous and 
helpful, so just call them and be patient.

Also, there was a way for you to _not_ lose your 10 hours. >_>


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey, does anyone here have Rayman Raving Rabbids or Monkey Ball? How're those games on the Wii? I've been considering them since they are major party games, but I wanted some personal experiences and opinions.

So far I have Twilight Princess, Ultimate Alliance, and DBZ 2 awaiting my Wii.


----------



## TickleMePink (Nov 26, 2006)

I love the Wii. I think it pwns PS3.  Hey... why isn't SSBB (Super Smash Brothers Brawl) on the list of confirmed games?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2006)

Confirmed games for "launch".


----------



## Gondar: King of Primates (Nov 26, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Uh huh. It's not their Customer Support that's the problem, it's the manufacturing plant. You got unlucky. They are usually very courteous and
> helpful, so just call them and be patient.
> 
> Also, there was a way for you to _not_ lose your 10 hours. >_>



If so,regarding the save files, please tell me, because the customer sevice guy just told me I was screwed........


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Hey, does anyone here have Rayman Raving Rabbids or Monkey Ball? How're those games on the Wii? I've been considering them since they are major party games, but I wanted some personal experiences and opinions.
> 
> So far I have Twilight Princess, Ultimate Alliance, and DBZ 2 awaiting my Wii.



Monkey ball is really fun, ya'll enjoy it, trust me


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2006)

How about Rayman? I enjoyed playing Monkey Ball 2 on the GC, and I've read good reviews about the Wii Monkey Ball, but I just want to know which of the two would be better to get first, Raving Rabbids or Monkey Ball. Rayman is funny and has lots of party games, but I just don't like that none of the games are immediately available. Monkey Ball'll be fun, but it has less party games than Rayman. I was going to get both, but that seemed a bit excessive. Now I just want to narrow it down to one or the other to start.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2006)

Rayman is fun, but i heard it get's boring quick as monkey ball is alot longer lasting, funner, and better party game. I played Monkey ball for a bit, very fun, a bit hard but then again i didn't use the Wiimote to long. But if i had to choose, easy = monkey ball


----------



## Kduff (Nov 26, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Don't take the medical terms to serious then in the game.  I'm in the medical field myself (used to be an EMT-I, STD Counselor, now work as a Nursing Staff Supervisor) and some of the terms and procedures are used "creatively." XD
> 
> Still, those procedures in game are an adrenaline rush. ^^  The Japanese know how to make surgery really fun.



Yeah, I watched a few of the videos on IGN a while back, and it wasn't too realistic, but if it was, it wouldn't be fun at all.  I just like the idea of a game based on something I may be doing professionally in a few years.

Unless it was Accounting: No Drama Center.  That would suck.


----------



## Akira (Nov 26, 2006)

They should make an Ace Attorney Wii game.


----------



## Pakkun93 (Nov 26, 2006)

TickleMePink said:


> I love the Wii. I think it pwns PS3.  Hey... why isn't SSBB (Super Smash Brothers Brawl) on the list of confirmed games?



it is it comes out june of 2007


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

Pakkun93 said:


> it is it comes out june of 2007



bullshit

nothing is known yet


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 26, 2006)

Gondar: King of Primates said:


> If so,regarding the save files, please tell me, because the customer sevice guy just told me I was screwed........



I piut all my saves on a SD card


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> They should make an Ace Attorney Wii game.



Buddy if this was out, i'd be the first to own a Wii


----------



## Akira (Nov 26, 2006)

Haha same what an awesome franchise it really is. You could use the Wii and nunchuck to control gestures in the court room. IMO the potential Ace Attorney Wii has is too much to comprehend.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 26, 2006)

I GOT MY WIII!!!!

I waited 3 and half hours in line at bestbuy I was #30 out of 51
I only got Zelda cause im gettin 3 more games for Christmas

I played Wii sports and I like all of em!

well im gonna go play the best Zelda game ever made!!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2006)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> Haha same what an awesome franchise it really is. You could use the Wii and nunchuck to control gestures in the court room. IMO the potential Ace Attorney Wii has is too much to comprehend.



Haha i love the faces, i still haven't beat ace for DS, which i just got, and love it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 26, 2006)

^ is part 1 out in english?  Or does DS automatically translate foriegn games :S


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 26, 2006)

FFLN Rayman is quite fun i have ot say i enjoyed every min of that game to be honest i would get that first then super monkey ball.


----------



## exmorte (Nov 26, 2006)

Heh got meh Wii, 23 out of 33 in Target and was there for 12 hours T_T

Oh yeah and Red Steel,
Its a good game, one helluva a learning curve, and swordfighting is lame IMO but its better than COD3. (I so gotta buy DBZ for the Wii)


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, that's one vote for each, but I still don't know which one to get. I was going to get both of them, but after getting a Wii from eBay... that sort of throws things off. I just got tired of standing in lines for the Wii.

Hmm... you know, I could just rent them first. I forgot about that option.


----------



## Aman (Nov 26, 2006)

Got a Wii from eBay? How much?


----------



## Dave (Nov 26, 2006)

when i got my wii i was 
3 out of 45


----------



## Aman (Nov 26, 2006)

That far back, huh?


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2006)

Aman said:


> Got a Wii from eBay? How much?



Enough that I was momentarily stunned when I saw the "You won the auction!" message. It was just the base system, supposedly un-opened, no extra accessories or games thrown in. I was not expecting to get it. I was just on a spree of random bidding with the thought that someone else would outbid me on those auctions anyway. I also didn't find it to be very comforting when I saw that the seller had zero feedback. He's gotta start somewhere, but I was trying to keep an eye out for sellers with a reputable background. I also wanted a Wii in which the seller was throwing in an extra Wii remote with nunchuck attachment as well as a few games. That would've made it seem more worthwhile.

I guess it's okay though... I seem to always overpay for launch systems. I think I paid over $300 for a GC at KB Toys. That was a major rip-off.


----------



## Aman (Nov 26, 2006)

Sorry to hear that. Well, at least you get your Wii before me.


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2006)

Well, I'll have to see how this particular Wii console turns out first. I would not be happy to get a "brick".


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 26, 2006)

Haha.  Damn.  I got my Wii, but my nephews might be out of luck for Christmas.  At least the way these things are selling. 

There are now 4 wiimotes here now.  I have yet to play a 4-person game of tennis.  (I can't find a nunchuk to save my life.  Talk about under supplied.)


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

Aman said:


> That far back, huh?



I am 4 out of 40 

ps3 only had 14 pre-orders


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Haha.  Damn.  I got my Wii, but my nephews might be out of luck for Christmas.  At least the way these things are selling.
> 
> There are now 4 wiimotes here now.  I am yet to play a 4-person game of tennis.  (I can't find a nunckuk to save my life.  Talk about under supplied.)



You can find some on eBay going for a hundred. That's another reason why I was looking for a better Wii deal on eBay. Nunchuks are in short supply.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Enough that I was momentarily stunned when I saw the "You won the auction!" message. It was just the base system, supposedly un-opened, no extra accessories or games thrown in. I was not expecting to get it. I was just on a spree of random bidding with the thought that someone else would outbid me on those auctions anyway. I also didn't find it to be very comforting when I saw that the seller had zero feedback. He's gotta start somewhere, but I was trying to keep an eye out for sellers with a reputable background. I also wanted a Wii in which the seller was throwing in an extra Wii remote with nunchuck attachment as well as a few games. That would've made it seem more worthwhile.
> 
> I guess it's okay though... I seem to always overpay for launch systems. I think I paid over $300 for a GC at KB Toys. That was a major rip-off.


Well its your own fault for bidding on a overpriced wii O_o


----------



## Aman (Nov 26, 2006)

The Wii's number three on eBay now!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well its your own fault for bidding on a overpriced wii O_o



Hm? Actually, it was about average for Wiis on eBay. Also, I don't think anyone's said anything contrary to that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Hm? Actually, it was about average for Wiis on eBay. Also, I don't think anyone's said anything contrary to that.



Well you said that you were shocked at the price of the thing almost like its 500 and you didn't look at the price before bidding


----------



## Shiron (Nov 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well you said that you were shocked at the price of the thing almost like its 500 and you didn't look at the price before bidding


He was shocked by the price since it was lower than he thought it would be. And the only thing he mentioned the price of was a rip-off Gamecube he bought back when it was released.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

Shiron said:


> He was shocked by the price since it was lower than he thought it would be. And the only thing he mentioned the price of was a rip-off Gamecube he bought back when it was released.



oooooh

my apologies then


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 26, 2006)

hope u didn't pay more than  400 for it.  I would sold it for 400 to u


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

somebody give me a online shop that sells the wii


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 26, 2006)

I got Twilight Princess yesterday....

To be honest, i actually expected it to be kinda worse than i thought it was.

The game rocks.

Now i know why it will get on eof the best selles games.

When i got t target, it was the LAST copy left.

The rest of the wii games weren't even bought, only Zelda.

I got so lucky, i even got the last wii points card they had too.

When will the news and weather systems kick in?


----------



## Aman (Nov 26, 2006)

Nintendo Canada said that Zelda was sold with almost every single console.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

I cant wait for nintendo's next financial number and how much their stocks are now XD


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well you said that you were shocked at the price of the thing almost like its 500 and you didn't look at the price before bidding



Actually, I was shocked that no one outbid me for it. I knew the price of it, since I was the one who entered in my max bid. Also, I did NOT get it for a low price, that's for sure. I would've preferred a set which included an extra Wii remote and nunchuk as well as a few games though. I bid on one which had all of that, but I lost it since I placed my bid too late. I think it only went for around $530 or so. That's a deal for Wiis on eBay, for sure.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 26, 2006)

Patience is a virtue!  *plays on the Wii he waited in line for on launch day*


----------



## FFLN (Nov 26, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Patience is a virtue!



Try telling that to those without a Wii. I was patient enough... for a week, but then I got tired of all of the waiting in the cold and the early mornings which I did not have to get up for.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 26, 2006)

I got patients this time around *Guess it came with age? * But i do want a Wii and PS3 badly, but not enough to pay over 100 dollars more.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

can somebody give me the email of nintendo of america, gonna ask some questiosn regarding import and shit, I cant ask nintendo of europe since they never answer(not atleast the dutch one still waiting for a reply of a broken ds from 5 months ago)


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## K-deps (Nov 26, 2006)

I must really be wasting my time on Zelda 3 hrs in not even first temple yet

and Im loving Wii bowling  

now all I need is SSBB


----------



## Kduff (Nov 26, 2006)

Chaps said:


> I must really be wasting my time on Zelda 3 hrs in not even first temple yet
> 
> and Im loving Wii bowling
> 
> now all I need is SSBB



If you're actually doing what you're supposed to be doing, it still takes a while to get to the first temple.  Don't get discouraged.


----------



## pajamas (Nov 26, 2006)

Six or so hours, and I just got out of the first temple.

Haha, but I do think that an hour of that was me being upstairs while I left the game at the start screen. I think it's sort of dumb that that time is counted.

Oh well. It's such a great game, and I beat Trauma Center a few days ago, LOVE that game!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 26, 2006)

By the way some pics of the shop where i ordered my wii =D

front



counter with card games tv at corner with every console connected to (he also got a PS3 now XD)


small part of his figurines section



some games (xbox360, pc, ps2)



manga(more to the left), plushies, anime and right top hentai XDDD



his logo drawn by one of his customers (that I know and she is hot XD)


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2006)

ya

Hmmm, transfer your save files on the Wii to the PC.  Looks like we can trade save files with each other now.


----------



## Kwheeler (Nov 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> By the way some pics of the shop where i ordered my wii =D
> 
> front
> 
> ...



That store sounds heavenly, I could survive in there for months with a steady supply of food.

And i stil don't have a Wii, bollocks!  I really hope I can track one down before Mid December, I'm going into surgery and I really don't know how i can survive being bed-ridden for another 4 weeks...


----------



## Wii-gina (Nov 26, 2006)

> his logo drawn by one of his customers (that I know and she is hot XD)


 i demand a pic


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 26, 2006)

The Wii collection thus far.


Finally got Freeloader to work on the Wii.


Apparently, it works with the newer Freeloaders if you boot up the Wii with the Freeloader disc in it first.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 26, 2006)

Hey, DS. It looks like you are quite busy. Too busy to play all your games.

Send me Trauma Center. I'll put it to good use, I swear.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 27, 2006)

Doomstadt said:


> i demand a pic


We've already demanded, and he doesn't show one, she is a phantom girl 

I bet you think you are _so_ awesome, don't you DS? Just like with GW 

(by the way, I love you sig! XD, that's real isn't it?)


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 27, 2006)

I must say I love my wii to death.  The only thing I haven't played too much yet is red steel.  The aiming controls make me angry.

Zelda i've played a lot as well as trauma center and wii sports.  Also had a lot of fun making mii's.  my favorite so far is my Lee look alike.

I got a couple from DS, colonel sanders, r kelley and samuel l jackson i think.  probably more XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 27, 2006)

Ya same here i am enjoying my Wii greatly. Red Steel i have played i am still getting it though the controls take a little bit to get used to. Let me tell you that MP3 will blow thse away and call of duty 3's seriously MP3 is much better.


anyways going to beat the water temple now in zelda! peace ! and im 19 hours and 30 mins into the game and only at the 3rd duegon! thats amazing! :amazed


peace


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

damm DS , u robbed a games top!


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 27, 2006)

lol...i ended up selling one one ebay for 400...and i sold 2 to random ppl with a 25 dollar premium for waiting in line. and my friend wanted to keep one so im happy i made a little profit...lol. but this is what it looked like before we sold anything:


 thw four wiis and the four zeldas...heehee


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I bet you think you are _so_ awesome, don't you DS? Just like with GW


Yes, yes I do.   I'm gonna work on the internet browsing on the Wii in a bit just to say I did it XD, but for now, DBZ. ^^



> (by the way, I love you sig! XD, that's real isn't it?)


Yeah, that's real as real can be.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

sell me that peanut butter jar 

I sold my wii for enough to get my ds and a game


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 27, 2006)

I kept my Wii and I get to sleep at night knowing I didn't screw over my fellow man by jacking up the price of a system that's supposed to be inexpensive.

G'night


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

^ unlike the price fixing that goes on in other industries, you can rest easy knowing the inflation of the wii's price is natural 

if you count the time i put into getting the wii and selling it, it really was barely worth my time to get involved in 

and the people that bought it from me sure as hell weren't gonna get a wii on their own, i only got payed to get it for them


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 27, 2006)

Whatever you gotta tell your self

(BTW why did you sell youe Wii for a DS?)


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

oh , I got cost plus enough to get the DS.  I could have kept the wii, just didn't want to   The ds is cause i have a long commute to work


----------



## K-deps (Nov 27, 2006)

it is IMPOSSIBLE to find a wiimote and nunchuck around where I live

they told me nintendo had a major shortage or somthin
hopefully they restock soon


----------



## RockLee (Nov 27, 2006)

So, technically, it is region-free?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 27, 2006)

Technically.....^^^


----------



## RockLee (Nov 27, 2006)

Also, you bastard scalpers.


----------



## Aman (Nov 27, 2006)

It is, the same way that the 360 is, and most developers will choose to region lock them anyway.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> By the way some pics of the shop where i ordered my wii =D
> 
> front
> 
> ...



WOW paridise geek land! We never get a place like that in England AND if they _do_ everything will be over priced.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 27, 2006)

Every system _can_ be region-free...  I don't see the distinction here.  For a game to use region coding, Wiis from different regions need things like regional firmware codes.

So, Wiis are region-locked _if a game chooses to take advantage_.  But that's how it always has worked.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2006)

yuhun said:


> WOW paridise geek land! You never get a place like that in England AND if they _do_ everything will be over priced.



Haha XD involving games he is cheaper then most shops

figurines he is pretty good 

manga = 5-10 euro


its great me and the owner always get in fights XD he calls me fanboy constantly.

I played on a ps3 there for 3 hours today


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

^ if there's any regions whatsover, both the game and console need region codes.  One can't be region free , it just wouldn't work.


----------



## yuhun (Nov 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Haha XD involving games he is cheaper then most shops
> 
> figurines he is pretty good
> 
> ...



    ARAGG!! An average manga in England is around ?6-9 or 10-15 euros. Damn I hate this country I swear everyone has the same taste here Dr Who, Football, Soaps and f**king reality TV. No one likes anime or any geeky thing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2006)

yuhun said:


> ARAGG!! An average manga in England is around ?6-9 or 10-15 euros. Damn I hate this country I swear everyone has the same taste here Dr Who, Football, Soaps and f**king reality TV. No one likes anime or any geeky thing.



Haha XD

there alot of girls there too


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 27, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ if there's any regions whatsover, both the game and console need region codes.  One can't be region free , it just wouldn't work.


Right, that's what I said.   Otherwise a game will have to be sentient and know where it's being played.

"Hey!  Whoa, whoa!  I'm meant for Japanese consumption only, roundeye!"


Edit: those kind of manga/comic/RPG/D&D shops are a dime a dozen over here.  It happens when a large Asian populations mixes with a large geeky white population.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Right, that's what I said.   Otherwise a game will have to be sentient and know where it's being played.
> 
> "Hey!  Whoa, whoa!  I'm meant for Japanese consumption only, roundeye!"
> 
> ...



unfortunally i have only seen 2 asians there ever  

zelda cosplay from the convention went ther


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 27, 2006)

Link has really ratty looking hair. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 27, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> Link has really ratty looking hair. XD



Spoiler? =O 

link is the rat king?


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ if there's any regions whatsover, both the game and console need region codes.  One can't be region free , it just wouldn't work.



Not true really.  The systems themselves have region codes but the games can or can not.  The 360 is a perfect example.  If you look at play-asia, they have a list of region free games that can be played on any console, regardless of where you live.  Gears of War is one of those games.  I got Shogun to buy an American version and it works on his UK 360.  Anyway, it's up to the developer to lock or not.  I'm going to get a Japanese Wii game and find out if it works on my system.  If not... I'll find a way. =)

Besides that, a new list of VC games that will be out by the end of December has been released.





> Altered Beast Sega Genesis
> *Baseball NES*
> Bomberman '93 TurboGrafx-16
> Bonk's Adventure TurboGrafx-16
> ...



There's a ton of Genesis games coming out this month, especially... Ecco and Gunstar!  Even Golden Axe has me hyped. XD


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

^ i see, I figure if one game is region coded all of them would be ,hmmmmm.

If they had NES baseball, that would be awesome, that game was so simple and so fun


----------



## TenguNova (Nov 27, 2006)

Is it normal to complete Twilight Princess (story-wise) in 39 hours on the first try; because that's what my brother end up doing. I thought it would take him at least 50 hours to do that! Just wondering if anyone else beat the game faster than what we were told it would take.

I didn't want to ask this in the Zelda topic because I'm only 6 hours into the game, and I don't want to be spoiled.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 27, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Not true really.  The systems themselves have region codes but the games can or can not.


This is what I was saying.  Some here are confusing the issue by stating the Wii isn't region-locked like the previous generation.  But it's using the same exact method of region-locking.  Only a change in game developer attitudes can change this.

I don't see that being very likely for most games.  That would lead to more price equalisations, and that's not what the screwjobbers want to see.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 27, 2006)

TenguNova said:


> Is it normal to complete Twilight Princess (story-wise) in 39 hours on the first try; because that's what my brother end up doing. I thought it would take him at least 50 hours to do that! Just wondering if anyone else beat the game faster than what we were told it would take.
> 
> I didn't want to ask this in the Zelda topic because I'm only 6 hours into the game, and I don't want to be spoiled.



It's only normal if your brother is actually Fat Jeff from Gamespot and he didn't really beat the game.  Did your brother give it an 8.8, because if so... he's definitely Fat Jeff.

I'd say your brother just skipped all the side quests and exploring and just focused on beating it as fast as he could.  Not the way I'd do it, seeing as it detracts from the epic feeling of the game, but yeah it's normal if you skip a lot of the additional stuff and focus just on the story.

I only say this based on the 1up show and IGN.  They said it was about 60 hours, but you could do it faster if you skipped all the good stuff.


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 27, 2006)

> Did your brother give it an 8.8, because if so... he's definitely Fat Jeff.



Good stuff.  I'm taking my time with it, so I couldn't say.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Nov 27, 2006)

Dammit, still no Super Mario World or 3? Arggghhhh!!!


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 27, 2006)

You would think they would have a larger list...
I'll just have to wait... and wait...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2006)

In terms of the VC, I just want:

Super Mario World
Streets of Rage II & III


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

super mario world for the snes?  that's cool, i want punch out and ready 2 rumble boxing, cause i been talkin about it recently.

Guess the wii thread has more post cause nobody has ps3s.  i don't think it even exists


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 27, 2006)

Did anyone know about the cat in Wii?

This


----------



## DeepThought (Nov 27, 2006)

now I do



!

(that guys is a little too excited/gay though)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> super mario world for the snes?  that's cool, i want punch out and ready 2 rumble boxing, cause i been talkin about it recently.
> 
> Guess the wii thread has more post cause nobody has ps3s.  i don't think it even exists



It's all about supply and demand. And right now people have a better chance of finding a Wii than PS3, hence you have more people discussing the system and games.

and yeah Super Mario World for snes was so awesome 

and Streets of Rage was one of the best side scrolling brawlers of all times


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Dammit, still no Super Mario World or 3? Arggghhhh!!!



Will you really play it to death while playing Zelda or your PS3?  I think not. XD

I'd rather they pace like this and save the bigger old school names for later, like after the Winter quarter when things start to slow down.  Plus, why oversaturate the VC with big titles all at once?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 27, 2006)

I will be playing Zelda and then super mario RPG is supposed to be out before the end of december.

Anyways VC is going to be my backup during slow game reason.


----------



## Corruption (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm gonna pick up DBZ sometime this week. Also, are they planning on releasing chrono trigger on the VC?


----------



## TheWon (Nov 27, 2006)

Man there are alot of pages in this thread. So I'm sorry if some one already posted this or said it.
But have you guys link your hotmail or Yahoo accounts to your Wii. Just incase you don't have A SD card. It's a great easy way to get pics off your computer. Just email it to your Wii. I like hotmail  it works really fast! By the way SSj3 Goku I jacked your Sig it's on my Wii now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 27, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> I'm gonna pick up DBZ sometime this week. Also, are they planning on releasing chrono trigger on the VC?



Proabably so Square has said they will fully support the Virtual Console.


----------



## ZE (Nov 27, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Will you really play it to death while playing Zelda or your PS3?  I think not. XD
> 
> I'd rather they pace like this and save the bigger old school names for later, like after the Winter quarter when things start to slow down.  Plus, why oversaturate the VC with big titles all at once?



Agree, I can?t really understand how people can play three or four games at the same time. I can?t focus on the story and I lose interest when I make that. The reason there is no Mario now is the same reason Microsoft doesn?t launch Halo 3 and GOW at the same time.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 27, 2006)

^Seconded, I can do it, but it ends up taking me longer and is less fun than if I benge play them individually. Of course, if the game has no recognizable story, or something like that, you can of course play more than one at a time.

I like your sig by the way 

Also, I don't know if it has been posted, but on the  Sakurai gave a little update:





> This is Masahiro Sakurai of Sora, director of Super Smash Bros. Brawl. Hello.
> 
> So, the Wii has launched. Are you enjoying it?
> As I sit here writing this, it has not yet released where I am, but I am enjoying it nonetheless!
> ...


Nothing mind blowing, actually, pretty much nothing at all, but still worth noting I guess. I am actually getting bummed out that the only characters we have seen so far are, well, the only ones we have seen so far. It makes it feel like those are going to be the only ones in the game


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I will be playing Zelda and then super mario RPG is supposed to be out before the end of december.



According to the list I found at the nintendo official virtual console site that I posted awhile ago, it's not.  But I'm happy with the releases so far.  Gunstar Heroes is enough to keep me occupied during dead moments.

And here are some random Pokemon Battle Revolution pics.







Um... wow? O_O


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 27, 2006)

well, i can't play too many games at once either.   Unless one frustrates me , I may switch to another, then switch back when my patience has returned.  I expect to do that with  DS ff3 and DS trauma center.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 27, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> According to the list I found at the nintendo official virtual console site that I posted awhile ago, it's not.  But I'm happy with the releases so far.  Gunstar Heroes is enough to keep me occupied during dead moments.



what you released was not the 60 games they said that will be availeable by year end 2006. 

i am happy as well about the releases there are quite a few i want but i have zelda and i have to beat teh 3rd duegon soon. Going to play it on the HDTV in the Campus Center ( since there is no TV here at the aparment  )


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 27, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> According to the list I found at the nintendo official virtual console site that I posted awhile ago, it's not.  But I'm happy with the releases so far.  Gunstar Heroes is enough to keep me occupied during dead moments.
> 
> And here are some random Pokemon Battle Revolution pics.
> 
> ...



*wants the game now* 

on second thought I want to play through Diamond and Pearl first before getting this game xDD


----------



## staradderdragoon (Nov 27, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> sell me that peanut butter jar
> 
> I sold my wii for enough to get my ds and a game




what's hilarious is some guy said he'd only buy one if we included the peanut butter....


----------



## CABLE (Nov 27, 2006)

The concept of the Wii is cool, but I guarantee the average person would get tired of having to move around every time they want to play. Personally, I like to be as immobile as possible when I play video games and while I think the Wii is neat, I would get severely annoyed with having to bring my arm back every time I wanted to make a pass in Madden.
Cool concept machine, that's probably why it's only priced at 250 USD, it's just a concept machine, but it really isn't as solid as a PS3 or a 360.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 27, 2006)

Well everything that has happend since the Wii's launch has disproved your statement Sasunaru. The everyday person loves the Wii, games like Madden have been praised higher than ever before (the Wii version ofcourse) and after seeing the reaction from countless numbers of people, the Wii is an amazingly big hit, and wins with gamers and non gamers alike. Plus, once you play you'll realize that you don't have to make large movements to do all the things, a simple flick of the wrist works, but its all-in-all more fun to do the full on motions, it really gets you into the game.


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> what you released was not the 60 games they said that will be availeable by year end 2006.
> 
> i am happy as well about the releases there are quite a few i want but i have zelda and i have to beat teh 3rd duegon soon. Going to play it on the HDTV in the Campus Center ( since there is no TV here at the aparment  )



Well, until I see that list show up on the same Virtual Console page, I'm sticking with the list I posted.

Even straight from the page itself. 



> The titles listed below will be available before the end of December.



If the end of December is not the end of 2006, then I'm living in an alternate dimension.

And that's insane... no TV in your apartment?  You should have bought one instead of the 360/Wii or something. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 27, 2006)

Those nintendo bitches! they said 60 by year end.. i better see 60 games on the VC or else! 



na there is a TV now but its the Halo 2 nut that keeps playing the danm thing. i just got back from playing it on a 57 inch wide screen LCD had quite a bit of fun and the 3rd duegon boss in zelda IS MASSIVE!


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 27, 2006)

Did it look good?  Because when I play on my 50" Plasma, the upscaling kills anything good with the visual quality and makes Zelda look like ass, which is why I just play on my normal 54" WEGA projection.  I've tried it on my father's 42" Pioneer plasma as well, and it looked like crap, too.  

I can't wait for my components to come in already. ;_;

Anyway, more positive press for the Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 27, 2006)

Does not look bad , a tad darker but nothing ungly looking to distract me from the experieance.   16 by 9 in zelda is quite nice i have to say that for sure.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 27, 2006)

so we get 7,500 wii points for free when we buy a classic controller?
but thats like $75 dollars worth :amazed

isn't the classic controller only like $20?


----------



## Mizura (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh by the way, since Nexgenwars isn't exactly the most accurate figure around...

News: Wii sells over 600,000 units in first 8 days - announcement by Nintendo, report by Bloomberg.

Am I the only one who simply clicks on "google news results" every now and then?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 27, 2006)

thing about pokemon revoultion its just like the battle revoultion game you played on your N64 . But this time you use the DS as a controller and your opponent cannot see what moves you are doing and what not. OF course you need diamond and pearl in your DS as well. Plus its the first Wii online game.


I might get it not sure yet.


----------



## SSJLance (Nov 28, 2006)

I finally got a Wii with Zelda...it's pretty cool, and today I rented the Trauma Center game. Trauma Center is pretty crazy! Anyway, for some reason this thread is no longer...able to be found? I had to find it by looking through my old posts......

Never mind about that last part, it showed up again once i posted.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 28, 2006)

Uhhh... how the fuck did my post end up in the very first page?


----------



## Aman (Nov 28, 2006)

H4x!


----------



## FFLN (Nov 28, 2006)

I was wondering where this thread went...



			
				KyubiFart said:
			
		

> so we get 7,500 wii points for free when we buy a classic controller?
> but thats like $75 dollars worth



Huh? Where did you hear that? *looks at the Classic controller he just found and bought today* I see nothing about it there... of course, I haven't opened it yet either.



			
				Mizura said:
			
		

> Am I the only one who simply clicks on "google news results" every now and then?



Probably. I found the same info on Gamespot.

Pokemon Battle Revolution really looks good in comparison to the other 3D Pokemon games. I would still prefer a more interactive 3D battle system though... I don't know if I'll import this though. I might if I hear that the North American version will be getting stuff cut like the other versions did. I still would like to play D&P first before getting to the 3D stadium version.

Oh... and I came upon a treasure trove of Wii accessories today. I bought two additional Wii remotes, which takes my count up to four total whenever my Wii comes in. I also found and bought... *drumroll* A NUNCHUK!!!*TADA* It was the last one they had. I also got their last Classic Controller. I think they had about 7 Wii remotes left though. Anyway, I will be keeping my eye out for more nunchuks...


----------



## NateRuto (Nov 28, 2006)

The Wii is pretty tight, i havent had time to play video games for a good while now but when i finally decided to open my Wii system (got in on launch day, but finally opened it last friday)...i was suprised and amazed how much fun it really is. 

Wii sports is the shit.. not into Zelda, and i picked up Trauma Center but that got boring after a while. I'm happy with Wii Sports...however i don't see any other game worth playing aside from Wii Play... i mean it comes with an extra Wii mote.. 49.99..you get more Wii Sports type games.. can't beat that...


----------



## Mizura (Nov 28, 2006)

> Probably. I found the same info on Gamespot.


But Gamespot is evil.  *cough*Jeff reviews*cough*

So instead of complaining about it I just boycott it. *shrugs* Lots of other sites around, like IGN.



> Wii sports is the shit.. not into Zelda, and i picked up Trauma Center but that got boring after a while. I'm happy with Wii Sports...however i don't see any other game worth playing aside from Wii Play... i mean it comes with an extra Wii mote.. 49.99..you get more Wii Sports type games.. can't beat that...


Cool.  A living example of Wii appealing to casual gamers.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 28, 2006)

Wow, where did you buy the nunchuck ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2006)

Is it really so hard to get a Nun-chuck? Here in two smaller game stores they have 10 +


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 28, 2006)

It looks like they are over-supplying NY.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2006)

^ he probably lives in some suburb far far away from any large markets.


----------



## Hana (Nov 28, 2006)

I want the nunchuck or the blade attachment. Ah who cares! *Goes back to foddiling the Wii*


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ he probably lives in some suburb far far away from any large markets.



Live in bay ridge, 86st = the mall, except there is no mall, so imagine the amount of people  

Just we get stuff fast and such, shit we got Wii and PS3 a week early


----------



## RockLee (Nov 28, 2006)

> 12-31-2005, 07:22 PM- Exoskel


HA HA! I hijacked your thread about pokemans and made into the ultimate Wii thread!

o_O


----------



## NaraShikamaru (Nov 28, 2006)

Im still wondering should I buy the Wii when it comes out in December or keep saving for my PC =\


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2006)

Anybody know where the ps3 topic is? I cant find it anywhere O_o


----------



## Aman (Nov 28, 2006)

Someone probably hijacked it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2006)

there's no such thing as ps3 

In NY  there's alot of small shops and merchants.  Some of them probably still had stock while the larger chains ran out.  In Cali all there is is large chains, pretty much.  Over here I can't find crap, even though i have a coupon for Circuit city i wanted to use on a wii


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2006)

Yeah, circuit city and best buy i never go to, small stores for the win.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Anybody know where the ps3 topic is? I cant find it anywhere O_o



It got ultra burried somehow, you can find it by sorting some other way than last post. I might try and find it if you don't, the forums went crazy :amazed


----------



## Pakkun93 (Nov 28, 2006)

X TV

^^^^
The Sims??? hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2006)

looks more like animal crossing O-o


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 28, 2006)

Pakkun93 said:


> X TV
> 
> ^^^^
> The Sims??? hmmmmmm.....



Old news, like a week or so ago.


----------



## Porygon (Nov 28, 2006)

LOL Animal CrosSIMS xD


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2006)

Ouch, how far can gameplay go?


----------



## RockLee (Nov 28, 2006)

These

Colbert lol

_I gots one_


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2006)

His blog is retarded. Sony wouldn't be able to match if they had that much, hahahaha


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, if there was a better reason to buy a PS3 over a Wii, then that would be the case, but you can't deny the fact that more people want the Wii over a PS3 all over the US.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2006)

Can't say that's true. Both sold out, so i would disagree.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 28, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Can't say that's true. Both sold out, so i would disagree.



20 people calling for a wii

to

1 person calling for a ps3

What does that mean? 

by the way PS3 is gonna do bad here, after seeing the REAL graphics of motor storm and fall of men 5 people just walkedpast me playing it and cancelled their preorder

99% of the people went "eh? is this it?" then they walk to the GOW stand

Sony fanboys go "wtf is that it?"
X360 fanboys snicker when seeing the graphics of resistance
wii fanboys go "oh no low res textures and bad physics its sony power and 600 euro of machinery fo shure"


----------



## Aman (Nov 28, 2006)

Well, I hope the PS3 sells a lot, it's better for us.


----------



## Yakumo Fujii (Nov 28, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Oh by the way, since Nexgenwars isn't exactly the most accurate figure around...
> 
> News: Wii sells over 600,000 units in first 8 days - announcement by Nintendo, report by Bloomberg.
> 
> Am I the only one who simply clicks on "google news results" every now and then?



I think the more impressive number is that 454,000 of that 600k bought Zelda as well! That's 75%!


----------



## Corruption (Nov 28, 2006)

Does anybody know how long the the singleplayer is for DBZ, like how many hours? Just, wondering cause im getting it soon.


----------



## K-deps (Nov 28, 2006)

its long but im not sure in hours

I played the PS2 one and I probably did like 10+ sagas and I havent done a GT one yet


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2006)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Does anybody know how long the the singleplayer is for DBZ, like how many hours? Just, wondering cause im getting it soon.



Not sure how many hours, but I started playing the game a day after the Wii's launch and I'm currently 55% completed (just finished the Bojacks saga). Seriously, this game packed with tons of storyline content...moreso, than any previous Budokai game.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 28, 2006)

I'm thinking of getting Dbz and Zelda when I buy the wii 
and then I will definitly get Animal crossing whenever it comes out (AC was one of the best games for gc Imo)


----------



## Blitzkrieg (Nov 28, 2006)

Check out this video  you won't regret it. 

Playing with power!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 28, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> I'm thinking of getting Dbz and Zelda when I buy the wii
> and then I will definitly get Animal crossing whenever it comes out (AC was one of the best games for gc Imo)



DBZ and Zelda are a must man, lol, and also Monkey Ball is good. But Zelda and DBZ are excellent. Long, fun, and pretty damn hard when facing friends.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 28, 2006)

RockLee said:


> fabio
> 
> Colbert lol


I saw that  too. 



> Here is Steven's Colbert's take on the recent Nintendo Wii. It seems his favorite part is creating Mii's that look like politicians and proceeding to kick their ass at boxing. Well done, Colbert. ? Travis Hudson


looooool. XD



> _I gots one_


Congrats! 



Tim811 said:


> I think the more impressive number is that 454,000 of that 600k bought Zelda as well! That's 75%!


At first I was wondering why 25% did Not buy it. Then I remembered:
- some are perhaps non (Zelda-type) hardcore gamers who were drawn in by the wiimote
- some may have bought Wii, but Zelda sold out in the store by then. >_>;


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 28, 2006)

Mizura said:


> At first I was wondering why 25% did Not buy it. Then I remembered:
> - some are perhaps non (Zelda-type) hardcore gamers who were drawn in by the wiimote
> - some may have bought Wii, but Zelda sold out in the store by then. >_>;



Or they were just people, like Samatarou here, who aren't Zelda fans, and just don't like Zelda games lol.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 28, 2006)

Mizura said:


> At first I was wondering why 25% did Not buy it. Then I remembered:
> - some are perhaps non (Zelda-type) hardcore gamers who were drawn in by the wiimote
> - some may have bought Wii, but Zelda sold out in the store by then. >_>;


There were lots of parents and general older folk who were buying it as a gift.  Lots weren't interested in spending more than they had too.  And some were generally clueless as to which games to get.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 28, 2006)

of course nintendo will sell more units . it's more accesible gameplay wise , and cost wise. much more.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 28, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Or they were just people, like Samatarou here, who aren't Zelda fans, and just don't like Zelda games lol.



I'm part of the minority who aren't Hardcore Zelda fans. The Wiimote drew me in somewhat, the price was decent and the game selection was noteworthy. Yet, all 3 games I purchased with the system are also available on other systems xD

I do want to say I purposely waited for the DBZ Wii version, because I've played the Budokai 1-3, and Tenkaichi 1 on my PS2 but wanted to try DBZ with the Wiimote, and I was pleased. Not to mention Wii sports is addictive in short spurts and Madden is a plain joy for casual football game players who want something new.


----------



## Mizura (Nov 28, 2006)

> There were lots of parents and general older folk who were buying it as a gift.


Parents and general older folks who waited several hours in line just to give it as a gift?  I salute them!



> Or they were just people, like Samatarou here, who aren't Zelda fans, and just don't like Zelda games lol.


Yeah, but still, 25%?  Think of it this way: of those who have purchased a Wii so far, the Majority must be into Nintendo enough to stand in line for several hours or to somehow successfully snatch up pre-orders at Just the right time. So basically, I'm assuming that the majority of those who've successfully purchased a Wii are Nintendo hardcores. Most Nintendo hardcores like Zelda. Maybe some like Samatarou there are just in it for Wii sports or the likes, but your average casual gamer would likely not have spent hours in line and thus would likely not have gotten a Wii in the first place.

.... see? Just saying I'd be surprised if 25% of the nearly Ultra-hardcore Nintendo fans who managed to get a Wii actually don't care about Zelda. Especially since there aren't exactly a gazillion other ultra-hit titles at launch.

I'm also aware that not Everybody had to wait several hours in line. But given the number of people who waited several hours in line and Still didn't get it, I'm also assuming that the majority Did have to wait hours and hours in line.


----------



## Karin Maaka (Nov 28, 2006)

Mizura said:


> I'm also aware that not Everybody had to wait several hours in line. But given the number of people who waited several hours in line and Still didn't get it, I'm also assuming that the majority Did have to wait hours and hours in line.



 You know, people might have payed a hobo to stand in line for them. 
It's certainly better than sitting outside for days or hours trying to get a new console.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 28, 2006)

My moms boyfriend is getting her a Wii just for Wii sports. She loves bowling. now i can easily get her video game gifts for holidays etc lol. like Wii play when it comes out and stuff like that


----------



## Mizura (Nov 28, 2006)

> You know, people might have payed a hobo to stand in line for them.
> It's certainly better than sitting outside for days or hours trying to get a new console.


... oh. Still, you still have to be pretty hardcore to spend extra money for someone to do it for you. =\



> My moms boyfriend is getting her a Wii just for Wii sports.


Yes, but you used a future tense, not a past tense. He didn't spend hours in line for that did he?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 28, 2006)

ya he did not get it yet or stand for it. plus it being sold out 


also miz a person who waited in line at my store for the Wii payed someone 10 bucks an hour to stand in line for them. Hell i made the front page  the  local news papper, let me show you all the article.

this

( im the college guy )


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 28, 2006)

Mizura said:


> ... oh. Still, you still have to be pretty hardcore to spend extra money for someone to do it for you. =\
> 
> 
> Yes, but you used a future tense, not a past tense. He didn't spend hours in line for that did he?


I'd say 25% is a good estimate of the people who didn't look like traditional gamers.  Many looking to resell.  Many looking for Christmas gifts.  The numbers make sense to me if I extrapolate...  (There were a few less Zeldas than Wiis where I waited.)


----------



## yuhun (Nov 28, 2006)

Has any of you lucky Wii owners tried Red Steel's split multiplayer or another FPS? How the hell does split screen *'Wiimoting'* work?!


----------



## Zenou (Nov 29, 2006)

Took a video of my pulsing Wii, made it into a gif. Could have made it better though...


----------



## Mizura (Nov 29, 2006)

> also miz a person who waited in line at my store for the Wii payed someone 10 bucks an hour to stand in line for them. Hell i made the front page the local news papper, let me show you all the article.


What a cheapo.  If the guy were to resell it on ebay, he could have gotten $100 more.

Oh wait, $10 an Hour? I hope he stood 10 hours in line. 



> I'd say 25% is a good estimate of the people who didn't look like traditional gamers. Many looking to resell.


25% of re-sales? That's 150,000. 



> Many looking for Christmas gifts.


... ah.

Though I Do know that there were several cases of Zeldas being sold out in a few stores a bit before the Wii was. So there must be that too.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, with the Wii aimed towards non-gamers, and the amount of hype it's been getting with non-gamers, I could see a lot of them standing in line and not getting Zelda.  Also, as said above, there are the people just getting them as gifts, and either didn't want to get Zelda yet, or weren't going to get it at all.

Also, you may have seen this, but I just saw this quote on 1up, and thought it was laugh-worthy.



> *Ken Kutaragi:*
> We want for consumers to think to themselves 'I will work more hours to buy one'. We want people to feel that they want it, irrespective of anything else...The PS3 will instill discipline in our children and adults alike. Everyone will know discipline.



Sounds like he's leading the new Nazi regime or something.  "Zwe will show za world what da zword dizzipline meanz!!!"


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 29, 2006)

Mizura said:


> 25% of re-sales? That's 150,000.


That wasn't what I wrote.  In _combination_ with all the people who didn't buy Zelda when the Wii launched, the resellers were out in force and are a reason why 25% of Wiis weren't sold with Zelda.

And not everyone used ebay and the like.  People were out selling Wiis right outside the stores after they bought them.  Hell people were trying to get me to sell mine while I was waiting outside.

I think I read on /. that there were about 50k Wiis put up on ebay up till now.



In other news: I'm itching for a new Mario game.  Pftttttt.  Spring '07 is too far away.



And in Kutaragi-mocking news: why would I work overtime and be molded by a new wave of discipline if I'm also trying to have a healthy hobby as a gamer?  Tsk.  This is essentially interpreting your pitfalls as useful features.

"It's not expensive!  It will reshape society and make us more productive!  Merely out of anticipation!"


----------



## FFLN (Nov 29, 2006)

Mizura said:
			
		

> But Gamespot is evil.  *cough*Jeff reviews*cough*
> 
> So instead of complaining about it I just boycott it. *shrugs* Lots of other sites around, like IGN.



Eh, I'm not really bothered with the ratings they give. I still haven't read that review because I don't want to be spoiled, so I'll just have to reserve my judgement on that until then.



			
				Shion said:
			
		

> Wow, where did you buy the nunchuck ^^^^^^^^^^^^^^



I don't know if I should say... I'm still trying to get two more nunchuks you know... and it's mainly because that store is overlooked when it comes to Wii, even in a mall, that I was able to get it. Yes, the nunchuk is hard to come by. Heck, some stores haven't even gotten anything Wii since their first shipment for launch. Considering that the nunchuk itself is going for around $100 on some eBay auctions, it seemed like a steal to get it for it's NORMAL price of $20.



			
				Mizura said:
			
		

> Parents and general older folks who waited several hours in line just to give it as a gift?  I salute them!



Oh, there were lots of parents and older folk standing in line. Grandmothers waiting in line with their grandchildren, fathers waiting in the cold so that their children couldn't accuse them of not "loving" them enough, couples waiting to buy it either for theirselves or as a gift... There were definitely more people out there for a Wii than just the hardcore gamer or the crazed Nintendo fan. It's always fun chatting with amiable folk in line.

Is that quote from Kutaragi serious or is it a joke? I can't tell.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 29, 2006)

Well, it's a real quote... so it's serious in that way.  Now, if you mean "was Kutaragi serious," I'm not sure, but I'd say he was.  That's how Sony has been this entire time.  Like we should feel blessed to have Sony and their PS3, and that we'd want it so much that we'd work overtime to have it.

Maybe he should realize that the CUSTOMERS MAKE SONY.  Sony doesn't own us.  Stuff like this makes me momentarily throw off my commitment to not play favorites, and hope that Sony doesn't come out first this time around, just so they can stop being so damn cocky.  It worked for Nintendo, because they used to act just like this.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

I agree with Kduff...

People make sony, which is why Sony is going down because of their PS3.

Good morning to you all...


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

I really dislike the leaders of Sony, but their systems are cool.

Red Steel 2 in the making? According to french job ad, Ubisoft are looking for a game designer that will work on a ''Red Steel project'' starting december, and he should have experience with developing RPGs. This means that it's a new game for the Wii, instead of a convert to the other consoles.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

I hope it's better than Red Steel "1".

Aman, did you get your Wii yet?


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

It's not released here, so no. >_<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

9 more days


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

It's not released YET?

Or will not be released ever?

DOn't take personally, I'm just curious.

I asked cuz I wanted to add u to my Wii friends list...


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Well, with the Wii aimed towards non-gamers, and the amount of hype it's been getting with non-gamers, I could see a lot of them standing in line and not getting Zelda.  Also, as said above, there are the people just getting them as gifts, and either didn't want to get Zelda yet, or weren't going to get it at all.
> 
> Also, you may have seen this, but I just saw this quote on 1up, and thought it was laugh-worthy.
> 
> ...


Japanese people love disipline...did you watch Battle royal *I forgot the name, but they want so much disciplines in kids they take em to the island and they kill each othere.* Sony doesn't have good speakers, it's like a bunch of bushes. 

Anyway who cares what they say really? I think reggie is a complete retard, still buying the Wii regardless. Spokes people of a company usually do suck, it's a fact almost


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> It's not released YET?
> 
> Or will not be released ever?
> 
> ...


It's gonna be released December 8th. 


crazymtf said:


> Anyway who cares what they say really? I think reggie is a complete retard, still buying the Wii regardless. Spokes people of a company usually do suck, it's a fact almost


Reggie? His speeches are like the best eva.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

Aman said:


> *It's gonna be released December 8th*.
> 
> Reggie? His speeches are like the best eva.



*WHAT?!?!?*

Well, December isn't that far away, just a couple more weeks til then.

When you do get your wii, PM me your Wii code and I will PM you mine.


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 29, 2006)

i believe the pairing rate is 75% of all wii consoles sold were paired with zelda, twilight princess upon purchase.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 29, 2006)

That is correct. While that is awesome, I think that a 1:1, even for a day, would have been spectacular.

Shion... look at the front page. That info's been there for a while.

Reggie sucks? I saw the E3 conference yesterday (welcome to Spring/Summer 2006 RockLee!) and the guy is an awesome speaker. I dunno what you are rambling about.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

MechaTC said:


> i believe the pairing rate is 75% of all wii consoles sold were paired with zelda, twilight princess upon purchase.



Will it still cost 250$ though?

Mecha, I added you to my Wii list!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Will it still cost 250$ though?
> 
> Mecha, I added you to my Wii list!!!



What the hell are you talking about how is he talking about the price of the wii


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

The pair of Wii and Zelda...^^^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> The pair of Wii and Zelda...^^^



it would be 300  

250 for wii console
50 for zelda

unfortunally


>_> the wii games are 59.95 euro here so thats 60+ dollars


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2006)

RockLee said:


> That is correct. While that is awesome, I think that a 1:1, even for a day, would have been spectacular.
> 
> Shion... look at the front page. That info's been there for a while.
> 
> *Reggie sucks? I saw the E3 conference yesterday (welcome to Spring/Summer 2006 RockLee!) and the guy is an awesome speaker. I dunno what you are rambling about.*


I hate all the speakers from every company, just don't like any of them, and find the worse the microsoft guy, followed by ken, and then reggie. All annoy me.


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

What IGN wrote about Red Steel.



> Ubisoft's Paris office has posted a want ad seeking a game designer for the "continuation of the Redsteel [sic] project."
> 
> The French ad goes on to reveal that the new hire will be responsible for assisting in the design of game menus and system documentation. Qualified respondents should enjoy RPGs and have experience with online gameplay. The ad does not identify a system for the project.
> 
> ...



ONLINE GAMEPLAY?


----------



## Corruption (Nov 29, 2006)

Hopefully, it'll come out on wii, they could fix all the problems to the 1st one. Plus, online play would be awesome.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 29, 2006)

Ubisoft has already stated multiple times that the Red Steel brand will allways be a 100% Exclusive Wii title, so I really don't get where people think it's going to make it for other consoles.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Heroes has been changed to "no more heroes"



trailer of necro-nesia

CODEINE


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Look at what europe is getting before you america


----------



## Lspeyer (Nov 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> it would be 300
> 
> 250 for wii console
> 50 for zelda
> ...



Still nothing compared to norwegian prices ....

Wii: 360$
Game: 85$


----------



## Solo Styles (Nov 29, 2006)

Dont know if its been discussed but since I really dont want to read thru a ton of pages, Has anyone here had trouble playing Import Gamecube games on their Wii???    I've seen articles online that say Freeloader should work but I always get a "Disc can not be read" error. So for the time being, my Naruto 4 is shelved...


----------



## Mizura (Nov 29, 2006)

What's that Okama thing? 

By the way, am I the only one who'd really like a Golden Sun on the Wii? The wii-mote I think opens up possibilities for those psy abilities. Instead of annoying menus, you draw symbols or the likes on the screen! 



> Wii: 360$
> Game: 85$


Poor you.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Solo Styles said:


> Dont know if its been discussed but since I really dont want to read thru a ton of pages, Has anyone here had trouble playing Import Gamecube games on their Wii???    I've seen articles online that say Freeloader should work but I always get a "Disc can not be read" error. So for the time being, my Naruto 4 is shelved...



there are two brands of freeloaders one works one doesnt


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

The Wii console costs 390-400 dollars over here...


----------



## Mizura (Nov 29, 2006)

> The Wii console costs 390-400 dollars over here...


You're not living on ebay are you? :S


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

No, I live in Europe, that's the way it is around here.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Mizura said:


> You're not living on ebay are you? :S



249.95 Euro  = 328.774 USD 

games

59.95 euro = 78.8602 USD

image the PS3

599.95 euro = 789.194 USD


----------



## Solo Styles (Nov 29, 2006)

^^^   ah... didnt know that...   would you happen to know which does


----------



## Mizura (Nov 29, 2006)

> 249.95 Euro = 328.774 USD


I know a Euro costs more than a dollar. I've lived in Europe. 

But I also happened to know that 250 Euro isn't 400 USD. I know the euro has been gaining against the dollar, but not That much.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Mizura said:


> I know a Euro costs more than a dollar. I've lived in Europe.
> 
> But I also happened to know that 250 Euro isn't 400 USD. I know the euro has been gaining against the dollar, but not That much.



well aman overestimated his price abit too much


----------



## Mizura (Nov 29, 2006)

> well aman overestimated his price abit too much


OH! I thought that in that particular region of Europe, the Wii was marked up to 300 euro or something. XD That'd have Really been a rip-off.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Mizura said:


> OH! I thought that in that particular region of Europe, the Wii was marked up to 300 euro or something. XD That'd have Really been a rip-off.



Well my shop is selling the wii + game for 299.95 euro

fun part is I got a 40 euro coupon so i only have to pay 259.95 for the wii and game


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

We don't use euro over here, and I didn't overestimate anything. The PS3 will cost like 950 dollars over here.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Aman said:


> We don't use euro over here, and I didn't overestimate anything. The PS3 will cost like 950 dollars over here.



Where do you live then?


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

Sweden. **


----------



## Mizura (Nov 29, 2006)

> We don't use euro over here, and I didn't overestimate anything. The PS3 will cost like 950 dollars over here.


Damn. See what I meant by particular region?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2006)

damm, i might get a(nother) wii just for trauma center, that game is fun on the DS, i'm kinda addicted


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

D: we have to wait for trauma center


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 29, 2006)

and you can afford that aman? :/  i wouldn't put down 1000 for any console


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Well I could pay for my ps3 if i save up for 3 months or less o_o


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

I'm not buying the PS3 at launch.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 29, 2006)

For those of you who have played them, are there currently any racing games worth getting for the Wii?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

2Shea said:


> For those of you who have played them, are there currently any racing games worth getting for the Wii?



excite truck was fun


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2006)

2Shea said:


> For those of you who have played them, are there currently any racing games worth getting for the Wii?



Excite Truck and Need for Speed Carbon both good games. Excite truck is aLOT of fun.


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 29, 2006)

I will most likely get Excite Truck, just for the sake of having it lol. Now about Carbon, I considered it, but I think I'll most likely get it for 360, since I had Most Wanted for it aswell. And when it comes to racing games... I'm usually a graphics whore ><


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Nov 29, 2006)

i thought excite truck kinda sucked.  but i only played for a 5 minutes.  some of these sigs can get me in isht at work


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2006)

> Wii UK Pre-Orders Reach Lofty Heights
> Now, if only we knew just how lofty those heights were.
> by Micah Seff
> 
> ...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Is it true that europe apparently is the second biggest market now thanks to the UK?


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

2 million fucking pre-orders?


----------



## Kduff (Nov 29, 2006)

Man, I'm getting tired of everyone being sold out of Wiis.  Nintendo keeps saying that everyone who wants one will get one, but I really don't see that happening.  My local Best Buy got some Sunday, only to sell out in like an hour.  I don't have the money to get one right now, but seeing as my mother is also trying to get one for my little brother, I was going to have her pick up two if she actually found a shipment, and I'd just give her the money back.

And just because, here's what I'm getting for Christmas.
Westinghouse LCD HDTV


For all of my gaming needs.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

I fail to see where the number 2 million is


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Man, I'm getting tired of everyone being sold out of Wiis.  Nintendo keeps saying that everyone who wants one will get one, but I really don't see that happening.  My local Best Buy got some Sunday, only to sell out in like an hour.  I don't have the money to get one right now, but seeing as my mother is also trying to get one for my little brother, I was going to have her pick up two if she actually found a shipment, and I'd just give her the money back.
> 
> And just because, here's what I'm getting for Christmas.
> Westinghouse LCD HDTV
> ...


They admitted at the end that the demand is so high that the supply won't be enough, and that fans should pre-order.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Is it true that europe apparently is the second biggest market now thanks to the UK?



NO its the 3rd . Japan is the Second biggest market. expecially thx to the DS.



Kduff said:


> Man, I'm getting tired of everyone being sold out of Wiis.  Nintendo keeps saying that everyone who wants one will get one, but I really don't see that happening.  My local Best Buy got some Sunday, only to sell out in like an hour.  I don't have the money to get one right now, but seeing as my mother is also trying to get one for my little brother, I was going to have her pick up two if she actually found a shipment, and I'd just give her the money back.
> 
> And just because, here's what I'm getting for Christmas.
> Westinghouse LCD HDTV
> ...



This is what im getting   also allways look at the contrast ratio expecially for LCD monitors and the MS


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> NO its the 3rd . Japan is the Second biggest market. expecially thx to the DS.



From what I have been hearing its quickly changing


----------



## Aman (Nov 29, 2006)

So the 2 million thing wasn't true? XD


----------



## Kduff (Nov 29, 2006)

Aman said:


> They admitted at the end that the demand is so high that the supply won't be enough, and that fans should pre-order.



Well, I didn't have the money then, so pre-ordering wasn't an option for me.  I just got a new job where I'm making like 300 a week working 20 hours, so I can afford it now.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> This is what im getting   also allways look at the contrast ratio expecially for LCD monitors and the MS



You're getting this same television?  And yeah, I've looked at everything about it, but from what I can tell, it's the best HDTV that I can afford, so I can't be too picky.  By MS you mean the response time?  It's 8 Miliseconds, which is pretty much the standard right now.  You can't do much better than this set for the price you pay.

If you want to talk more about it, PM me so we're not clogging up the topic.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2006)

Aman said:


> So the 2 million thing wasn't true? XD



That was DS lights. in UK alone 2 million DS lights where sold toppling the PS2 and PSP. its in the article at IGN.


@kduff

im getting that monitor for my PC and to be honest its better than your tv!  just because it has  a few things more and the MS time is 5 and the ratio  is 1200 to 1!  

but still man there are sony TV's that are 600 bucks and better than what you are getting i would re choose your purchase.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 29, 2006)

"They admitted at the end that the demand is so high that the supply won't be enough, and that fans should pre-order."
Does this equal, no preordering = no Wii? O___o


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 29, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> "They admitted at the end that the demand is so high that the supply won't be enough, and that fans should pre-order."
> Does this equal, no preordering = no Wii? O___o



Well there will only be enough to barely fill the preorders apparently


----------



## Kduff (Nov 29, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> @kduff
> 
> im getting that monitor for my PC and to be honest its better than your tv!  just because it has  a few things more and the MS time is 5 and the ratio  is 1200 to 1!
> 
> but still man there are sony TV's that are 600 bucks and better than what you are getting i would re choose your purchase.



I have been looking for 32 inch HDTV's from Sony that are around 600 dollars, like you said, and I can't find one that even comes close to that.  Anyway, Your response to this whole thing is in your inbox, we can continue this conversation that way.

Honestly, I don't think there is another 32 inch LCD HDTV that comes close to Westinghouse's offer... if you can show me otherwise, please do.

As for the preorders, I think they meant that demand will outstrip supply in America by that statement, but I'm sure it's true for the entire world.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

I would rather get a 600 buck HDTV than a 600 buck PS3 worthless waste of money.


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 29, 2006)

The Mii Lebowski

*girls rule*


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 29, 2006)

hell yeah! go Reggie, go Reggie!


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> From what I have been hearing its quickly changing



I actually thought the same. I'm almost sure that Europe is above Japan now,  since PS2 sold more there then anywhere, also didn't xbox 360 do extremely well there?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2006)

Japan is second. Expecially since the release of the DS.  Been shown in finacial reports and what not.


I am very happy about reggie talking about goldeneye 007 trying to get it. Becuse they did publish they game rare did not so there is leway there for it to be on the VC. 

also the Wii connect 24 surprises are very intresting.


----------



## RockLee (Nov 29, 2006)

I want more VC titles. Those are probably the only things I can afford as an impulse purchase.

Although 10$ is still prety hefty. I was hoping for GC titles at 10$ after christmas at the brick and motar stores.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

Whats up guys?

What are you all talking about?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 29, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I want more VC titles. Those are probably the only things I can afford as an impulse purchase.
> 
> Although 10$ is still prety hefty. I was hoping for GC titles at 10$ after christmas at the brick and motar stores.



Thing is N64 games are not produced anymore and i found  a copy of Papper Mario for freaking 20 bucks =/ I think the N64 titles prices are fine . I just think the SNES and NES ones should be 2 dollars cheaper.

and do not worry about the VC games there coming ! also i hope everyone read what regie said , from what i posted on the last page!


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

Please do not offend my stupidity, but whats VC?


----------



## Shiron (Nov 29, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Please do not offend my stupidity, but whats VC?


VC is an abbreviation for Virtual Console.


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 29, 2006)

Ooooooooh..... NOW it makes sense...

Thanks

My wal-mart has Nunchucks for sale now, FINALLY!!!


----------



## slimscane (Nov 29, 2006)

Tada!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Nov 29, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Tada!





I'm kicking myself for pawning my SNES and controllers all those years ago


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 30, 2006)

I'd still rather play with the Classic controller.  Freaking godsend design.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 30, 2006)

So, I played the Wii again today.  Tried out Zelda this time, and I only got to play for about ten minutes, as it was the end of my break at work, and I had to get back.

WTF is the deal with that shitty Wiimote speaker?  I heard it was crap, but man, I didn't expect it to be that bad.  IGN dissected a Wiimote, and they showed that it has a plastic diaphragm... that's just a terrible choice for a speaker diaphragm.  Anyway, I hope Nintendo decides to make the controller speakers a little nicer down the road.

By the way, are third party manufacturers going to start making Wii remotes?  I don't see why they couldn't, because they could just reverse engineer the Wii's remote, and come up with the design, but do you think Nintendo will stop them?

I sure hope they make them, and I hope they fix that shitty speaker.

Also, the Nunchuk attachment felt kind of light and flimsy.  I wish it had a little more weight to it.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 30, 2006)

I turn down the speaker volume and it's fine...  Only when it's loud does it sound a bit distorted and cheap.


----------



## Kduff (Nov 30, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> I turn down the speaker volume and it's fine...  Only when it's loud does it sound a bit distorted and cheap.



Still, that's no excuse.  Nintendo has always been known for making quality products, and this isn't up to their standard.  I should be able to turn it up to full volume without distortion.  I mean... it's not like I'm manually tweaking amperage or wattage, I'm just turning it up.  I've never heard a quality speaker that distorts like this one does using only factory settings.


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 30, 2006)

Besides the speaker, it's one fine piece of electronics.  Durable as all hell.  I wonder if durability had something to do with it.  Power consumption.  (Most likely cost was the largest factor...)


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 30, 2006)

Kduff said:


> So, I played the Wii again today.  Tried out Zelda this time, and I only got to play for about ten minutes, as it was the end of my break at work, and I had to get back.
> 
> WTF is the deal with that shitty Wiimote speaker?  I heard it was crap, but man, I didn't expect it to be that bad.  IGN dissected a Wiimote, and they showed that it has a plastic diaphragm... that's just a terrible choice for a speaker diaphragm.  Anyway, I hope Nintendo decides to make the controller speakers a little nicer down the road.
> 
> ...


Just wait for the Wii-mote SP or Lite. XD


----------



## Kduff (Nov 30, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Just wait for the Wii-mote SP or Lite. XD



Haha, very true.  And to Dionysus, I agree, there has to be some reason they put a plastic diaphragm on that speaker.  I bet you if they didn't have that cheap diaphragm, the remote speaker would sound fine.  Maybe since it's in a confined space, any other kind of speaker would burn up or something?

I'm going to ask Nintendo themselves I think.  Maybe there is an official reason, cause that thing is just utter crap.


----------



## NateRuto (Nov 30, 2006)

trying to find Wii Component Cables... get a sharper and cleaner image on my HD TV.. 

saw one game i might be interested later aside from Wii Play... that Bleach game for the wii..


----------



## Donkey Show (Nov 30, 2006)

Order them online from the nintendo.com store or wait until the 12th I believe when they start showing up retail like at Best Buy and whatnot.  Until then, those fuckers are hard to get.


----------



## Kayo (Nov 30, 2006)

Europe is one week away from Wii now. Too bad we aren't getting DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 for launch


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 30, 2006)

I can't wait 
We get the wii on dec.8 here in sweden, but most sites have already sold out on preorders, but CDON said a new shipment will come on week 50, hopefully there will be some left around the 25th, because then I will get my next paycheck and I will most likely be able to afford it by then 
I'm gonna buy another wiimote+nunchuck before or at the sametime as I buy Dbz 
and I need the Wifi thingy aswell... what does it cost?


----------



## Aman (Nov 30, 2006)

^Donglen från Nintendo borde kosta typ 3-400 spänn, kan finnas någon från Datel eller nåt som är något billigare.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Nov 30, 2006)

thanks aman 
det var iaf billigare än 360n's wifi för 7-800 kr T___T


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 30, 2006)

The speaker has a little peice of plasitic covering it when you take the wii mote apart. you take that plastic off and it sounds MUCH better. belieave me.

plus its only a GBA speaker i mean what do you expect?


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2006)

^^^ Really? 

No wonder.....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Just shut it off, i do it with DS and GBA


----------



## "Shion" (Nov 30, 2006)

It kinda gets dull after a while if you don't hear anything though.....


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Ipod for the win


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 30, 2006)

The speaker does add some cool effect noises i like expecially in zelda when using the boomerang or bow and arror and other things. I would not want to turn it off , just feels differant.


----------



## Aman (Nov 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> The speaker has a little peice of plasitic covering it when you take the wii mote apart. you take that plastic off and it sounds MUCH better. belieave me.


You sure?


----------



## Hylian (Nov 30, 2006)

i really like using the wiimote speaker, especially for zelda.
but if u put it too loud, it'll sound kinda cheap


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 30, 2006)

Aman said:


> You sure?





> We?ve also been somewhat annoyed with the quality of the Wiimote?s built in speaker. It sounds terrible and tends to pop, hiss, distort, and sometimes not work at all. We took a closer look at the speaker we removed last week.


why is this ?



> As you can see, the diaphragm is a very cheap piece of thin plastic. No wonder it sounds so bad.


----------



## Aman (Nov 30, 2006)

There's nothing in there saying it sounds better without it either, I'm not doubting you, I just want to know. Have you tried it with your Wii-mote?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Nov 30, 2006)

Aman said:


> There's nothing in there saying it sounds better without it either, I'm not doubting you, I just want to know. Have you tried it with your Wii-mote?



Yes, and really its common sense as well. try putting plastic like that over a speaker and play noise through it . it sounds like crap. ( of course i did this on my second wii mote not my main one but now that i have i will do it on my main on sometime this week when i get time )

though still trying to figure out why nintendo did that in the first place.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2006)

tommorow the shop I go to is getting the first wii games a week before launch


----------



## Aman (Nov 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes, and really its common sense as well. try putting plastic like that over a speaker and play noise through it . it sounds like crap. ( of course i did this on my second wii mote not my main one but now that i have i will do it on my main on sometime this week when i get time )
> 
> though still trying to figure out why nintendo did that in the first place.


That's why I thought it's weird, if it makes the sound that much worse then why did they put it there in the first place?


----------



## Kduff (Nov 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Yes, and really its common sense as well. try putting plastic like that over a speaker and play noise through it . it sounds like crap. ( of course i did this on my second wii mote not my main one but now that i have i will do it on my main on sometime this week when i get time )
> 
> though still trying to figure out why nintendo did that in the first place.



I don't understand how you can take it off and it still work, it's the diaphragm of the speaker, so I can't see how removing it would do anything more than destroy the speaker itself.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Some new reviews. 


Rapala Tournament Fishing - *3.0*


Avatar - *5.1*


GT Pro - *4.0 *


Cars - *6.8*


Monster 4X4 - *4.0*

All the newer ones. Last one before these are Red Steel = 6.0 and DBZ = 8.3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2006)

a fishing game like it would be any good

toonami game doubt it would be good, but some people say its good

GT pro I think it had some higher reviews on other sites no?

cars- yeah cars stupid movie game


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

Hey just updating reviews, did it for PS3 topic too. XBOX 360, that's slim's job


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 30, 2006)

hahaha...not surprising that all those games got such low scores.  

I doubt there will be any more high scores this year and early next year except for Super Smash Bros, Elebits and Mario Galaxy.  Am I forgetting one? :/


----------



## Aman (Nov 30, 2006)

^MP3? And there are loads of unrevealed titles, don't count anyone out. 


crazymtf said:


> Some new reviews.
> 
> 
> Rapala Tournament Fishing - *3.0*
> ...


The last Red Steel review from IGN UK was 8.0 I think...


----------



## MechaTC (Nov 30, 2006)

Aman said:


> ^MP3? And there are loads of unrevealed titles, don't count anyone out.


I sure as hell hope you're right.  I want more than just my zelda, wii sports, wii play and trauma center this year D:


----------



## Aman (Nov 30, 2006)

I keep hearing about all the games Ubisoft are making, Sega moving over team members to the Wii, new developers being interested etc, I don't have any doubts to be honest. I don't know if that sounds arrogant, but I think all the consles will do great next year.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

2007 Year will be the best for three consoles. As for Red steel getting a 8, i was using all US reviews so far, so i didn't wanna ruin that.


----------



## slimscane (Nov 30, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Hey just updating reviews, did it for PS3 topic too. XBOX 360, that's slim's job



Why do I have to do it by myself?  (joking)

You guys should remember the DS launch, it launched, and there were a few good games, then literally months of absolutely nothing and or crap. This is really to be expected, especially with new tech like the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Nov 30, 2006)

^Has a point. Every system sucks when released IMO. Check PS2 *Great system* DS *Great handheld* and the well known one *XBOX 360 - fucking AA system* So yeah, slow, but be patients, they will come


----------



## Aman (Nov 30, 2006)

Oooh, Mecha said early next year, I thought he said 2007 in general. XD


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 30, 2006)

MechaTC said:


> I sure as hell hope you're right.  I want more than just my zelda, wii sports, wii play and trauma center this year D:


I thought NA gets Wii Play in '07?


----------



## 2Shea (Nov 30, 2006)

Yeah we do, Reggie said hopefully sometime early '07.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Nov 30, 2006)

HAHAHAHHAHA


in your face america (is getting wii play at launch)


----------



## Dionysus (Nov 30, 2006)

I really don't see the problem and the reason to delay.  Us (anglo) Canucks actually use metric and British spellings, so...  We actually get boned over with the US version all the time.

And there's a French, Spanish, and Portugese speakers!  No need to do anything but make more copies.

Whatever.  Probably a supply issue.


----------



## Hylian (Nov 30, 2006)

MQ by faizuddin (RS)

naruto: clash of ninja EX is gonna be revealed in dec. 16-17
on jump festa 2007 

hopefully it's naruto shippuuden and not filler characters


----------



## ExoSkel (Nov 30, 2006)

Steven Colbert plays Wii.

Link removed


----------



## Dave (Nov 30, 2006)

OMG that thing was funny!!!!!! he actualy made himself pretty good.....but the thing is, in the video, the wii wasnt even hooked up....


----------



## RockLee (Nov 30, 2006)

If I may just re-state my love for the Wii...


----------



## FFLN (Nov 30, 2006)

Guess who got his Wii...


----------



## MechaTC (Dec 1, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Guess who got his Wii...



jack thompson


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> I really don't see the problem and the reason to delay.  Us (anglo) Canucks actually use metric and British spellings, so...  We actually get boned over with the US version all the time.
> 
> And there's a French, Spanish, and Portugese speakers!  No need to do anything but make more copies.
> 
> Whatever.  Probably a supply issue.




Now you know how it feels! T_T


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 1, 2006)

Aman said:


> Now you know how it feels! T_T


What?  Are your Swedish translations full of Norwegian spellings?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2006)

> Wii Play Australian Review
> We play Wii Play. Wii like.
> by Patrick Kolan, IGN AU







game also comes with an Extra Wii mote and Americans wont get it till january ( not that bad.) 

and for the lazy ppl who do not read the reveiws it got a 




```
8.3
```


----------



## Kduff (Dec 1, 2006)

> IGN:
> Enter Far Cry Vengeance. This game goes a long way toward proving the potential of the FPS genre on the Wii. While Ubisoft is still making use of the bounding box technique featured in every FPS so far on the console, there are significant enhancements to the control setup, elevating it over its counterparts on the Wii. Upon booting up the game, the first thing we noticed was just how responsive the control was compared to other titles out there. It was only a matter of minutes before we were cruising around the jungle, popping baddies in the head with ease. During our (admittedly) limited play time, we never once experienced the control glitches that we have with other shooters on the system. The game never lost track of our Wiimote, and the reticule always stayed exactly where we were pointing it.
> 
> The biggest addition to the control scheme is actually something that seems minor on the surface. Holding down the "A" button holds the screen steady, so that aiming around the screen does not turn your character's head. In practice, this makes quickly aiming at several enemies in succession easier than ever before on the Wii. This is also a boon for the game's driving sequences, which make use of the analog stick for movement of the vehicle and the Wiimote for aiming. Without use of the "A" button, we found ourselves aiming wildly about our surroundings, but while holding it down, our accuracy became perfect allowing for a much more pleasurable experience.



Looks like FPS's are starting to get to where they need to be with the Wii.  Only time will make them sweeter.  Can't wait to see what the second generation of games brings about.

Also, has anyone else read the IGN article where they talk about how two candles set a foot apart can do the same job as the sensor bar that comes with the Wii?  I find that amusing.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 1, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Also, has anyone else read the IGN article where they talk about how two candles set a foot apart can do the same job as the sensor bar that comes with the Wii?  I find that amusing.



It's not really amusing, it's from the infrared light. Hence the warning to not play near heaters, fireplaces, or other things which produce infrared rays. That's also why playing in areas lit by bright sunlight will cause the Wii remote to mess up at times.



			
				MechaTC said:
			
		

> jack thompson



I guess he must be training for all of the would be Wii Boxing upstarts who're going to be beating up his Mii replicas, if any.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2006)

ya Kduff its launch titles and there doing well so far. I think Metriod Prime 3 will nail the FPS controls for sure. 

Zelda right now has the Aiming down pack. Seriously beats the dual analog setup .


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Looks like FPS's are starting to get to where they need to be with the Wii.  Only time will make them sweeter.  Can't wait to see what the second generation of games brings about.
> 
> Also, has anyone else read the IGN article where they talk about how two candles set a foot apart can do the same job as the sensor bar that comes with the Wii?  I find that amusing.


A normal guy tried that a long time ago and put the video up. You can also by other IR sensors, and the range will increase. 

Great review for Wii Play btw.


Dionysus said:


> What?  Are your Swedish translations full of Norwegian spellings?


Translations?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

HAHA

apparently americans don't get a box for their wii sports?


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

YES!


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

Lmao no, and I wouldn't want a box for it either xD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Lmao no, and I wouldn't want a box for it either xD



So you prefer to have a loose dvd lieing again?

about the profits

nintendo made 190 million dollars profit in 8 days


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya Kduff its launch titles and there doing well so far. I think Metriod Prime 3 will nail the FPS controls for sure.
> *
> Zelda right now has the Aiming down pack. Seriously beats the dual analog setup* .


Zelda had to along play? I thought it only needed one.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

No, it has it's own case, as shown in one of the pictures you posted:


Works out fine, plus saves space.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

2Shea said:


> No, it has it's own case, as shown in one of the pictures you posted:
> 
> 
> Works out fine, plus saves space.



I prefer a case like the other wii games to that flimsy cartonboard paper crap


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

I agree, I'd definitely prefer a box.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

Its far from being "flimsy cardboard paper crap" It's quite sturdy, unless you plan on throwing it around like some 3 year old.

Plus it fits perfectly in a specific spot in my Wii stand, leaving all the game spots open.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 1, 2006)

I like thin plastic cases.  I never understood why CD's came in squares but then DVD's come in rectangles.  kind of silly.

(I think for movies, it's so you can put the "movie poster size" image on the cover)

Anyway, the Wii is giving me totally new callouses that I would never have with regular controllers.  Awesome!


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Its far from being "flimsy cardboard paper crap" It's quite sturdy, unless you plan on throwing it around like some 3 year old.
> 
> Plus it fits perfectly in a specific spot in my Wii stand, leaving all the game spots open.


That's neat! 

I don't have a problem with storage though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

the japanese boxes are awesome

I mean look at how sexy it is


----------



## Kduff (Dec 1, 2006)

FFLN said:


> It's not really amusing, it's from the infrared light. Hence the warning to not play near heaters, fireplaces, or other things which produce infrared rays. That's also why playing in areas lit by bright sunlight will cause the Wii remote to mess up at times.



Thanks, cause, you know, I didn't know that... it only says it like ten times in the article.  Please, explain to me what this "infrared" light is, because I'd have to be an idiot to be amused by the fact that candles do just as well as Nintendo's sensor bar.  Seriously.  All these years in college and I've never heard of this marvel that is "infrared" light!

Go **** yourself.

Now that I've got that out of the way... why the fuck are you Europeans gloating that you get a real box for a game that we get for free?  OH NO!  A box!  Your version is SO much better.  I wish I could get a box.  Oh wait, while you're gloating about your Wii Sports box, I'll probably be out tonight getting some real box, if you catch my drift.

Guess what?  America has had the Wii out for weeks now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Thanks, cause, you know, I didn't know that... it only says it like ten times in the article.  Please, explain to me what this "infrared" light is, because I'd have to be an idiot to be amused by the fact that candles do just as well as Nintendo's sensor bar.  Seriously.  All these years in college and I've never heard of this marvel that is "infrared" light!
> 
> Go **** yourself.
> 
> ...



Damn your a fucking asshole.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> the japanese boxes are awesome
> 
> I mean look at how sexy it is



Oh yeah, that's what I'm talking about.  
*saves image to "special" folder*
I'll enjoy that later.

(Kduff is a standard-asshole.. not even major or ultra)


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

LMAO kduff is a fucking god, lol, he is to funny, and has great post. And yes, those Wii boxes are nice, i want the bleach one


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

I do find it irronic how I got kicked out of this place for calling somebody a whiner while he can get away with calling people names


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

Trust me, there are many more reasons why you should be banned, they just gave you that one.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 1, 2006)

He neg repped me for not playing the original Metroid all the way through.
I mean...sure his rep means next to nothing... but.  mosquito bites still suck.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Trust me, there are many more reasons why you should be banned, they just gave you that one.



oh enlighten me


----------



## Kduff (Dec 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I do find it irronic how I got kicked out of this place for calling somebody a whiner while he can get away with calling people names



You know what, we've heard about this like ten times now.  Are you sure you didn't call yourself a whiner?  And if you read my post, I didn't call anyone a name, I was sarcastic.  There's a big difference.

See, the thing is, no one cares.

And yeah... I'm just a "standard asshole."  Too bad everything I say is true.  And the fact that I can insult you all in nicely constructed, grammatically correct English helps as well.  Being twice as intelligent as most of you helps a bunch.

Anyway, seriously, no one cares about your Wii sports box, okay?  You all are gloating about it like it's something amazing, and it's not.  It's a box.  How many times did you say "you Americans don't get a box" like it's something we're missing out on.  If you wanna gloat over something idiotic like that, I'm going to call you out on it, especially when I just woke 20 minutes ago and haven't had my asshole medicine yet.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 1, 2006)

first Naruto Shippuu-den: Clash of Ninja EX screen  



can anyone translate? i wanna know how u use the wiimote


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

Vegitto, i'm not even going to get into the things you should of been banned for. And Kduff great post once again. 

Last but not least, he is right, you get a fucking box, WOW, we get games  5 - 12 months before you 0_0


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 1, 2006)

Somehow that makes you personally better than him?  Really sad crazy mtf...


Shippuu-den: Clash of Ninja EX 
WTF is Sakura doing?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

just fuck off seriously >_>

cant us europeans have abit of fun because we finally get something better then the rest of the world



end discussion


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Somehow that makes you personally better than him?  Really sad crazy mtf...
> 
> 
> Shippuu-den: Clash of Ninja EX
> WTF is Sakura doing?



Better then him? What the fuck? I just said what he did. *"Us Europeans get A Box"* Oh that's awesome, we get games 1 year before you  It's called a comeback.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Somehow that makes you personally better than him?  Really sad crazy mtf...
> 
> 
> Shippuu-den: Clash of Ninja EX
> WTF is Sakura doing?



its called


chakra filled punch?


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 1, 2006)

Well... it's not a great comeback.  

"Dude, Nintendo decided to do this over here"
"Oh yeah? Well Nintendo decided to do this here"
"Dude, we have cigarettes over here"
"Well dude, we call cigarettes ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) over here"
"You're a ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)"

You didn't do anything specifically.  It's all Nintendo's doing.  I find it silly.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Well... it's not a great comeback.
> 
> "Dude, Nintendo decided to do this over here"
> "Oh yeah? Well Nintendo decided to do this here"
> ...



Actually that was pretty funny. Anyway it's the same thing he did, i never said i'm better. And the DX picture, sakura is doing a blast, duh Naruto is the new DBZ


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 1, 2006)

You know what else is funny?  It looks like, from the ad, the only characters are Naruto and Sakura!

Wow, you think that's funny? Stop me if you heard this one...
"why did the chicken cross the road?"


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> You know what else is funny?  It looks like, from the ad, the only characters are Naruto and Sakura!
> 
> Wow, you think that's funny? Stop me if you heard this one...
> "why did the chicken cross the road?"



Why? 

And from the recent naurto games, i wouldn't expect more then 5-8 new characters.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 1, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> You know what else is funny?  It looks like, from the ad, the only characters are Naruto and Sakura!



nah they'll show more characters eventually

the pic of narultimate shippuu-den accel for ps2 only showed naruto, sakura and kakashi because they're the first characters that appear in part 2


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Anyway, seriously, no one cares about your Wii sports box, okay?  You all are gloating about it like it's something amazing, and it's not.  It's a box.  How many times did you say "you Americans don't get a box" like it's something we're missing out on.  If you wanna gloat over something idiotic like that, I'm going to call you out on it, especially when I just woke 20 minutes ago and haven't had my asshole medicine yet.


No, it's not something amazing, I was being sarcastic and even though I prefer the box, it's no big deal.

You would understand if you got treated as bad as we are, we get everything after the rest of the world and some games don't even get here.

And nobody cares about how ''intelligent'' you think you are.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

Aman said:


> No, it's not something amazing, I was being sarcastic and even though I prefer the box, it's no big deal.
> 
> You would understand if you got treated as bad as we are, we get everything after the rest of the world and some games don't even get here.
> 
> And nobody cares about how ''intelligent'' you think you are.



But we don't know how you feel, nor do any of us care, so why bring up "We get something and America doesn't" When really there's so many there things you don't get. Every game that comes out here we don't go "Haha Europe doesn't get it....again...again...oh yeah, and again."


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 1, 2006)

Well, technically, they are all going to be new/upgraded.  As far as "New New" characters.  I'm guessing the first pt.2 arc.
-Deidara
-Sasori
maybe Zetsu Tobi and Chiyo? lol
Yamato would be awesome!


"Probably something you did."


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Well, technically, they are all going to be new/upgraded.  As far as "New New" characters.  I'm guessing the first pt.2 arc.
> -Deidara
> -Sasori
> maybe Zetsu Tobi and Chiyo? lol
> ...



This is the answer? I demand a better one


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> But we don't know how you feel, nor do any of us care, so why bring up "We get something and America doesn't" When really there's so many there things you don't get. Every game that comes out here we don't go "Haha Europe doesn't get it....again...again...oh yeah, and again."


You don't have to care either, we have the right to discuss it, this is an international forum, unless you didn't know. And there's nothing for you to brag about since you get pretty much everything before us, I wouldn't have done it either.


----------



## Kduff (Dec 1, 2006)

Aman said:


> No, it's not something amazing, I was being sarcastic and even though I prefer the box, it's no big deal.
> 
> You would understand if you got treated as bad as we are, we get everything after the rest of the world and some games don't even get here.
> 
> And nobody cares about how ''intelligent'' you think you are.



I wasn't really talking to you.

About how intelligent I am... I don't care if no one cares, my point was that it helps me point out their bullshit.

And please, just drop it.  You know what I said was true.  They were gloating, and I called their hand.  Europe may get shafted by Japanese corporate entities, but that has nothing to do with America, or what we do or don't get first.  They release things here first because of limited supply, and because they know they'll make more money here.  So stop gloating over every little thing you get that is "better than what the yanks have," because we have no decision in what we get.  We don't call Japan and tell them "better give us those consoles before Europe so we can gloat about it!"

You Europeans don't have to listen to your own whining everytime we, the most influential nation in the world, decide to do something about the problems YOU should be handling in your territories.  So count your chickens, because getting games a little later is better than the alternative.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

Please guys, just calm down. Kduff is partially right, no need to gloat over a box. But we don't need a bunch of flaming and bashing in here. So just take it to PM if you all wish to continue this.


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Kduff said:


> I wasn't really talking to you.
> 
> About how intelligent I am... I don't care if no one cares, my point was that it helps me point out their bullshit.


Oh, okay.  And about the whole grammar thing, some people have problems with english because their first language is so different, or because they just don't feel like trying. Heck, there are loads of americans on this board whose grammar/sentence structure basically sucks, at least in their posts.


> And please, just drop it.  You know what I said was true.  They were gloating, and I called their hand.  Europe may get shafted by Japanese corporate entities, but that has nothing to do with America, or what we do or don't get first.  They release things here first because of limited supply, and because they know they'll make more money here.  So stop gloating over every little thing you get that is "better than what the yanks have," because we have no decision in what we get.  We don't call Japan and tell them "better give us those consoles before Europe so we can gloat about it!"


I know why it happens, and the other people that live in Europe do too, but I comprehended V-kun's post as sarcastic, I don't know about you.



> You Europeans don't have to listen to your own whining everytime we, the most influential nation in the world, decide to do something about the problems YOU should be handling in your territories.  So count your chickens, because getting games a little later is better than the alternative.


The europeans were the ones that migrated to America and made it to what it is today, and America happens to be the most influential country in the world, it's not because you're better than the people in Africa, Europe or China.

We don't need to go on, my main point is that we know why our situation is the way it is, and that we were being sarcastic.


----------



## Kduff (Dec 1, 2006)

Aman said:


> The europeans were the ones that migrated to America and made it to what it is today, and America happens to be the most influential country in the world, *it's not because you're better than the people in Africa, Europe or China.*
> 
> We don't need to go on, my main point is that we know why our situation is the way it is, and that we were being sarcastic.



I never said that, nor do I think that, just to clarify.  I could go on why America is in the lead right now, but there's no reason, and plus with our economy and our poor leadership (I'm not just talking about Bush, I'm talking about our entire Congress) we won't be top dogs for much longer.  China will be the big guns soon, at least economy wise.  We'll still have all those awesome, futuristic killing machines only our armies and a few allies have.

Can anyone say "huge stockpile of nuclear weapons from the Cold War buildup?"

okay, now, back to gaming.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

One more person goes on about this = bans all around.


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Kduff said:


> I never said that, nor do I think that, just to clarify.  I could go on why America is in the lead right now, but there's no reason, and plus with our economy and our poor leadership (I'm not just talking about Bush, I'm talking about our entire Congress) we won't be top dogs for much longer.  China will be the big guns soon, at least economy wise.  We'll still have all those awesome, futuristic killing machines only our armies and a few allies have.
> 
> Can anyone say "huge stockpile of nuclear weapons from the Cold War buildup?"
> 
> okay, now, back to gaming.


I don't know you, so I couldn't know which way you meant it, just in case that was what you think, I wanted to mention it. And yes, I know that you won't be the top dogs for much longer, that's why I mentioned China. XD

Sure, back to gaming.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

I demand a freeloader disc for wii


and wtf is up with NOA I still havent gotten a reply from them =/


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I demand a freeloader disc for wii
> 
> 
> and wtf is up with NOA I still havent gotten a reply from them =/



Isn't it up to the game? Not the system.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Isn't it up to the game? Not the system.



Well play asia tested it and NO american or japanese game works on any of the opposite wii thus they consider it fully region locked


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 1, 2006)

That sucks hard...

Guess I need to keep my GC afterall.
Wait! I won't be able to play Naruto Shippuu-den!!

Curse yoooooooooou Nintendooooooo!


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

That's because those american an japanese games are region locked themselfs.

Plus, we already know that the GC freeloader(one of them) works with the Wii, so it's only a matter of time before they come out w/ one that works for Wii games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

im actually emailing dattel regarding that now


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Yeah, we'll probably get some way to play games region free, hopefully Nintendo will let us.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

Can anybody give me the email of dattel? I tried the one on their site twice and it doesnt work


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

US:
Sales: sales@dateldesign.com
PR: pr@dateldesign.com

UK:
Trade Sales: trade@datel.co.uk
PR: pr@datel.co.uk


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

2Shea said:


> US:
> Sales: sales@dateldesign.com
> PR: pr@dateldesign.com
> 
> ...



Fuck give me their email then XDDD

the uk email doesn't seem to work


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

Sorry, apparently Intec is a subsidiary of Datel lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

Aman

look at the fricking site is that datel?


is that a game good company? 



> Power Electronics Division
> A global power ? C&D Technologies is a world-leading manufacturer of dc-dc converters, ac-dc power supplies, digital panel meters, magnetics, data acquisition devices and Contract Manufacturing Services.


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Aman
> 
> look at the fricking site is that datel?
> 
> ...


Hawtness

What does it tell you?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

Aman said:


> Hawtness
> 
> What does it tell you?





this is the american site for some reason probably that link got taken before they existed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

pfff I got my response they told me to ask nintendo of europe stuff just because I complained about them in a question >_>; instead of just answering the other questions and THEN tell me to go to NOE


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 1, 2006)

What about Datel now? I dont wanna look through the pages, but they only create hax code devices and imports, but the latter is something they dont do much.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> What about Datel now? I dont wanna look through the pages, but they only create hax code devices and imports, but the latter is something they dont do much.



he got the wrong company some other company already took date.com so they had codejunkies as their american site


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 1, 2006)

Ah, about the confusion.

What about the need of Datel about the Wii? To ask if they are creating some sort of device for the Wii?

If it has a online system like the 360, they probably won't even bother it. If it's like the DS, they probably will release stuff on it.


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> he got the wrong company some other company already took date.com so they had codejunkies as their american site


Sorry about that. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> Ah, about the confusion.
> 
> What about the need of Datel about the Wii? To ask if they are creating some sort of device for the Wii?
> 
> If it has a online system like the 360, they probably won't even bother it. If it's like the DS, they probably will release stuff on it.



unlike the xbox360 the wii is completely region free, it might be because of that fact that they didn't do the xbox360 since some of the games are region free in the first place.

 and since the gamecube freeloader works I would find it odd if they wouldn't atleast try


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 1, 2006)

Some of their firmware on the Freeloader doesnt work on the Wii, as some versions of said firmware wont load all games and the like.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

One version loads all games fine though. Plus, we're talking about them making a 100% new one for the Wii, which they could easily do just from working off their GC version.


----------



## -Bakkun- (Dec 1, 2006)

Has this already been posted ?



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The story of No More Heroes revolves around Travis Touchdown, a typical otaku that works as a hit man. After he managed to win a beam katana in an Internet Auction, he used it to kill Helter Skelter, and with that earned the rank of 11th by the UAA, the governing body of assassins. Sylvia Christel, who was shown in the trailer to challenge him to be the best assassin, is a French-born agent of the UAA. Other killers in the UAA include a girl named Shinobu, who wears a short school girl outfit, attends Santa Destroy high school, and is ranked 8th in UAA.
> 
> The game take takes place in the fictional town of Santa Destroy, located in the west coast of America. Unlike Killer7, it will have a freeroaming world similar to GTA. Travis can move around either on foot, or on his motorcycle. Like GTA, the gameplay is open-ended, but the player will have to accomplish certain objectives (kill the top 10 assassins) in order for the storyline to progress. Numerous side quests also exist to gain additional weapons and making money.
> 
> Each day will start with the main character, Travis Touchdown, in a motel where his outfit and equipment can be changed. Control will be done through the Wii Remote and nunchuk attachment, where the Wii-mote will control the beam katana. While the sword will not follow the exact position of the remote, it will be able to distinguish between three different height levels. Sword control mainly involves swinging the remote and pressing buttons, while during sword locks and finishing moves, players can execute such moves by following on-screen instructions. Successful execution of the moves, such as out of the lock, will provide additional chance for attacks. Additionally, since the sword runs on energy, player will have to shake the remote from time to time to recharge it.





> A scan from the magazine Famitsu was released on November 29, 2006 [1]. The scan revealed that the game's character designer is Yuzaki Yuusuke, who had designed characters for Speed Grapher. Other joining the famous line of designers include Okama (costume design), who designed the OP for Densha Otoko, and Shigeto Koyama (weapons and mechanics design), who worked on Eureka Seven as an illustrator.
> 
> The game's current progress is 35%.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 1, 2006)

-Bakkun- said:


> Has this already been posted ?



I am so going to get this game, I hope it turns out well.


----------



## MS81 (Dec 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> unlike the xbox360 the wii is completely region free, it might be because of that fact that they didn't do the xbox360 since some of the games are region free in the first place.
> 
> and since the gamecube freeloader works I would find it odd if they wouldn't atleast try



that's where you are wrong my friend,360 is region free but the games is up to the developers to make it region free.

I hope the U.S. Wii is region free.

Naruto for it looks awesome.


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> that's where you are wrong my friend,360 is region free but the games is up to the developers to make it region free.
> 
> I hope the U.S. Wii is region free.
> 
> Naruto for it looks awesome.


The 360 and Wii work the same way when it comes to that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2006)

mangekyousharigan81 said:


> that's where you are wrong my friend,360 is region free but the games is up to the developers to make it region free.
> 
> I hope the U.S. Wii is region free.
> 
> Naruto for it looks awesome.



and naruto will come out in America anyways lol. so that would be pointless to want it region free that and bleach will come soon. i mean there making GNT3 come out shortly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> and naruto will come out in America anyways lol. so that would be pointless to want it region free that and bleach will come soon. i mean there making GNT3 come out shortly.



For america maybe we still don't even have the first FUCING BULLSHIT NT


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

^Sorry, but that made me laugh even though it's the same way for me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)




----------



## DeepThought (Dec 1, 2006)

My only concern is that they wouldn't want to release the game before pt.2 occurs in America (Anime or Manga)

Then again, GN3 would have alot of spoilers.  So why wouldn't they release the Pt.2 game?

edit: Dragon Quest: Swords
...
drool


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't want to buy a naruto game with 50 "believe it's' in 10 minutes


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't want to buy a naruto game with 50 "believe it's' in 10 minutes



^Also that


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 1, 2006)

Is toriyama or whatever his name is doing this DQ too?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't want to buy a naruto game with 50 "believe it's' in 10 minutes



They took that out a looong time ago my friend ( i played both the american games)


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 1, 2006)

Akira Toriyama is still doing the character designs. (In case you didn't notice)


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Is toriyama or whatever his name is doing this DQ too?



He always does the character designs for Dragon Quest.  TBH, I think this is his best work so far.

And later on tonight, I'll be getting myself a Japanese Wii with the Wario Ware. >=D


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2006)

> Nintendo DS is king despite PS3 attack in Japan





> Nintendo Co.'s DS handheld is king despite the launch of Sony Corp.'s anticipated Playstation 3 console in Japan.
> 
> Media Create Co. on Fri. reported that the DS handheld sold 201,378 units from Nov. 20 to Nov. 26. By comparison the PS3 sold 32,662 units in the same period.
> 
> ...



here's


and during that Week Xbox360 sold 7,000 units.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2006)

Forgot to add, my component cables shipped from Nintendo today, so soon I will be playing in some 480p goodness. 

Add that to the JP Wii I'm getting tonight and I will be in ninty heaven.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2006)

danm you DS! getting everything before everyone at NF! you lucky slut you! ( yes i used your former name! ) 


who is getting your JP Wii? im reading reports of lines out the ying yang!  

plus i remeber nintendo saying that you could play the Wii via VGA i hope they release cables like thatb ecause i want to play the system on my new monitor in janurary.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2006)

I'm getting it.  =P

I'll show you it in my possession in an hour or so. XD


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

I envy you, DS.


----------



## Dave (Dec 1, 2006)

at our best buy they sold more 360;s that ps3 on its own launch day


----------



## RockLee (Dec 1, 2006)

WAIT!

Wait wait wait...

You are getting *two* Wiis?

Well, then, I guess I have to adjust my message...

Ahem.

I love you all. 

Except for Donkey Show. I hate him. Rich bastard.


----------



## Aman (Dec 1, 2006)

Me too!


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 1, 2006)

I have a beowulf cluster of Wiis.


----------



## Pakkun93 (Dec 1, 2006)

For all of those people who do not have wii's they will have shipments this sunday at bestbuy and target. Each store will have around 15-30 wii's, also will have 3-4 ps3's. My friend worked at one of the targets and he said there holding out on wii's for sunday. So get ready to line up ^_^


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> He always does the character designs for Dragon Quest.  *TBH, I think this is his best work so far.*
> 
> And later on tonight, I'll be getting myself a Japanese Wii with the Wario Ware. >=D


If it wasn't for Blue Dragon i would agree, but...Blue dragon just tops this. Though this is nice too, i like the main character alot.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

Lol, Dragon, Dragon, Dragon.

I think Toriyama has some sort of obsession with dragons xD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

Duh, he the master of em  But for real blue dragon has my fav artwork he has done since dbz


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2006)

> Thousands Line Up for Wii
> Pics from around Tokyo as the Wii launches in its home territory.



*Spoiler*: __ 






> ecember 1, 2006 - Japan came out in force for Nintendo's Wii on a cold, but clear, Saturday morning. As your IGN Japan editors had already pre-ordered (or, as the case may be, taken delivery of) Japanese units, we were able to head out to hot spots in Tokyo early in the morning to check out the happenings.
> 
> Our first destination was Shinjuku, a ten minute train ride to the north of the IGN Japan home base in Shibuya. Home of the Tokyo governing body and one of the busiest parts of the city, gamers know this area as the real life basis for Sega's Yakuza title, and for the giant Yodobashi Camera and Bic Camera within a five minute walk of one another.
> 
> ...








Pictures can be found here.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

Japan get's the WIi Wii!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2006)

Sugoiyo DS-san!  JP Wii GET!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 1, 2006)

I don't mind, I didn't buy the jp one for the VC games anyway. =P  SD Gundam next week, then Bleach the week after.


Let the bukkakefest begin.

Oh yeah, when you start up Wario Ware, he goes "It's Wii, Wario!" XD



One for the road...

Oh you silly japanese.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

I hate you...and envy you...but at the moment of seeing you having two Wii and able to play both the upcomming titles bleach and one piece...i hate you 

Edit:

Marvel Alliance - 


Damn a *6.5*? Good thing i went for 360 version.


----------



## Kduff (Dec 1, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Sugoiyo DS-san!  JP Wii GET!!!



What does "odoro" (or ru, I can't see if that last hiragana has a loop or not) on the Wario Ware game disc mean?

Sorry, I'm just in my first semester of Japanese, so obscure words still elude me (that may not be an obscure one, but I can't find it in my dictionary.)

Random question, but I'd like to know.  Thanks.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

Donkey kong Virtual console get's a *4 *


I don't care for VC on any system so no biggie to me, but people who thinking of getting it might wanna read the short review.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 1, 2006)

*VH1 <3s the Wii.*

The Wii won VH1's Best Week Ever thing for "kicking the PS3's ass" lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 1, 2006)

and bomerman got an 8.5 




and i still think reveiwing old games is retarted but o well.


@2shea 

nice man


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

WoW haven't played bomberman in like...just a really long time 

And i agree, i don't like virtual scores matter much, though 360 gun game was fun, i think ima have to buy it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 1, 2006)

*Wii Sells Out Across Japan*




Oh yeah he's getting his Wii on.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 1, 2006)

That's nothing on my Beowulf cluster.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2006)

Kduff said:


> What does "odoro" (or ru, I can't see if that last hiragana has a loop or not) on the Wario Ware game disc mean?
> 
> Sorry, I'm just in my first semester of Japanese, so obscure words still elude me (that may not be an obscure one, but I can't find it in my dictionary.)
> 
> Random question, but I'd like to know.  Thanks.



Odoru means to dance, dancing, to jump.

And it's true, Wii system codes aren't region locked as I added my japanese Wii on my US Wii and vice versa.  While that not be huge, its still interesting to note considering I've sent Mii's back and forth between the systems.  It's cool seeing both systems glow blue. XD


----------



## RockLee (Dec 2, 2006)

That's real nice.

*plots assassination*


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 2, 2006)

Now I need some Japanese friends to give my Miis to.


----------



## Aman (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm gonna have to get Bomberman as soon as I get two controllers... 

Btw DS, why are you getting a JP Wii? To play region locked games?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2006)

Aman said:


> I'm gonna have to get Bomberman as soon as I get two controllers...
> 
> Btw DS, *why do you have* a JP Wii? To play region locked games?



Fixed. =P

And yes, so I can reap the benefits of playing JP games before all of you and to totally rape the Nintendo store in Japan when I get there later on this month.   I have a lot of import games from different systems anyway, so this is nothing new to me, but it's funny considering I got my JP Wii pretty much at the same time the people in Japan who were waiting in line for a long ass time. ^^


See, look at my Wii-love. XD


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 2, 2006)

^thats sick , u should make wii porn


----------



## Kayo (Dec 2, 2006)

Wii porn!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2006)

OMFG, bastards in Japan have a gang load of stuff on the VC, including Gradius and SFII O_O

EDIT:  Our new mascot...



EDIT: One more add-on =P


So damn purty... the jp wii is on the left, glow my pretties, glow!!! >=D


----------



## K-deps (Dec 2, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> EDIT: One more add-on =P
> 
> 
> So damn purty... the jp wii is on the left, glow my pretties, glow!!! >=D



So....damn....lucky!!!!! 
is Warioware any good? I was thinkin about buyin it when it came out in the US



and how do u make the wii glow again?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 2, 2006)

Chaps said:


> So....damn....lucky!!!!!
> is Warioware any good? I was thinkin about buyin it when it came out in the US
> 
> 
> ...



I believe it glows through emails


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2006)

Chaps said:


> So....damn....lucky!!!!!
> is Warioware any good? I was thinkin about buyin it when it came out in the US
> 
> 
> ...



Its great trust me


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

Chaps said:


> So....damn....lucky!!!!!
> *is Warioware any good? *I was thinkin about buyin it when it came out in the US
> 
> 
> ...


One of the best party games "Ever" created, and no i'm not joking. DS version was lacking, this one will make up for it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2006)

Chaps said:


> So....damn....lucky!!!!!
> is Warioware any good? I was thinkin about buyin it when it came out in the US


So far it's alright, still trying to figure out some games with the different positions you have to use, but its fun.



> and how do u make the wii glow again?


You tell someone to send you a message. XD

Oh yeah, I was able to get 2 games off the JP Virtual Console last night, too.  They were Street Fighter 2 and Gradius.  When I first booted up the JP Wii Shop, it wasn't letting me through.  But when I was going to take a picture of the message it showed after someone on neogaf asked me to show it, it brought up the VC and it said there were *38 fucking games available*. O_o

*glares at the US VC*


----------



## Aman (Dec 2, 2006)

You're so lucky, I'm fucking jealous.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 2, 2006)

Ya there are 38 titles for the Japan right out at launch we will not get that many til the end of december or so they say ( reggie)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 2, 2006)

Wii launched with one of the best RPG's Nintendo released; Fire Emblem 3.

Just for Japan...;_;


----------



## Kayo (Dec 2, 2006)

buuu  I want Fire Emblem too


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 2, 2006)

My Wii is in the Nintendo Repair Bay somewhere in California, which pisses me off.  Anyways, I would love to get a Japanese Wii, but it would  be for one game and that game is Bleach.  I can wait for an English Version Pokemon Battle Revolution, but I really want to try out Bleach.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Ya there are 38 titles for the Japan right out at launch we will not get that many til the end of december or so they say ( reggie)



I have two of them so far (SFII and Gradius).  Looks like I can purchase jp VC games, unlike what you mentioned earlier. =P



> Wii launched with one of the best RPG's Nintendo released; Fire Emblem 3.
> 
> Just for Japan...;_;


I'll tell you what.  I'll go ahead and buy it, and record myself laughing while I do, just for you. XD


----------



## Aman (Dec 2, 2006)

I wanna hear too! 

T_T


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 2, 2006)

It WOULD be cool to have a JP Wii, but Im cool with the Wii I got.

I didn't wait 9 freaking hours outside in below zero temp, rain, and snow to get a US Wii.

Which is why I am happy with the Wii I got...

JP Wii has some awesome benefits though...

By the way, do you guys know the exact launch date of Super Smash bros. Brawl?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> It WOULD be cool to have a JP Wii, but Im cool with the Wii I got.
> 
> I didn't wait 9 freaking hours outside in below zero temp, rain, and snow to get a US Wii.
> 
> Which is why I am happy with the Wii I got...


Neither did I for both versions, plus I'm a greedy bastard when it comes to shit like this.



> By the way, do you guys know the exact launch date of Super Smash bros. Brawl?



Nope, no set date has been released yet.


----------



## Aman (Dec 2, 2006)

So hawt.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 2, 2006)

Very intresting DS that you can do that because there network IP stuff is differant than ours ( numerical etc and there on IPverison 6 and we are on 4) intresting indeed.


well injoy gradius that was an amazing game and street fighter of course. i want that shooter game from turbo graphix but i have no Wii points


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 2, 2006)

Super Star Soldier is a hard ass game.  But it's probably one of the best vertical shooters ever so if you can scrounge up the Wii Points, then go for it.  Besides that, I'd rather get Genesis games from the JP VC because they're 200 points less than the US VC, for what reason I have no clue.  Besides that, I doubt VC would have done an IP check just to access the Wii Store.  If anything, the only thing that I thought would have deterred me from getting anything was the CC for purchasing Wii points.  All it asked was for the number and what kind of card I was using, no address or anything like what you would have to do with a JP Gold XBOX Live account.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 2, 2006)

Hey, DS.



Also, I bought Taruma Center today.

I got no Wii to play it on, though.


----------



## Aman (Dec 2, 2006)

Good job, Rock!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Hey, DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which anime is that from?


----------



## RockLee (Dec 2, 2006)

I wish I knew. I just remember it came with a funny caption: "BITCH SLAPPED!"

Which I think, in these circumstances, is totally merited.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 2, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Hey, DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



MOD POWER ABUSE OMG


----------



## RockLee (Dec 2, 2006)

WE SHOULD REPORT HIM!!! 

[obligatory on topic talk] Oh, so, in other news, I can't touch Trauma Center till Christmas.[/obligatory on topic talk]

GET HIM


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 2, 2006)

Well seems I'm going to wait on Wii and just use this Christmas on equipment for my mixer/mic and for some games I've really wanted to play. About to make a topic about one  I'll probably get a Wii around March.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 3, 2006)

:0

By then, there should be a much larger selection of games for it.

I'm thinking on holding off buying extra Wii-motes. I'd like 4 different colors. :x


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah, hopefully they'll be a set date for Mario then *One game I'm looking forward to*

8000th Post....i feel nerdy now, lol


----------



## RockLee (Dec 3, 2006)

You are on a Gaming sub-forum on a anime forum about a ninja who wears bright orange clothing and does magic attacks.

You've joined the ranks of "nerd" a while back, my friend.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 3, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Hey, DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Shut yo god damn mouf, foo.



Enjoy the thread title change while I go play Trauma Center on my Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2006)

RockLee said:


> You are on a Gaming sub-forum on a anime forum about a ninja who wears bright orange clothing and does magic attacks.
> 
> You've joined the ranks of "nerd" a while back, my friend.



I know...but...8000 post makes me feel...more? I guess


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 3, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah, hopefully they'll be a set date for Mario then *One game I'm looking forward to*
> 
> 8000th Post....i feel nerdy now, lol


to be fair u don't post nerdy stuff.  wat qualifies as nerd has changed in the last 5-10 years


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> to be fair u don't post nerdy stuff.  wat qualifies as nerd has changed in the last 5-10 years



Alright! 1 Post for "Non" nerdy stuff, yay!


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 3, 2006)

narutosimpson said:


> to be fair u don't post nerdy stuff.  wat qualifies as nerd has changed in the last 5-10 years


You're just sailing on de nile river.


On topic: I want more Wii games.  MORE.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 3, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Hey, DS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





crazymtf said:


> Which anime is that from?



Apparently, it's not Mai Otome, figures .. I've only seen shreds of it, I hate making hasty conclusions. Ah well ....  

5 days left!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 3, 2006)

that anime is not mai otome far from it.  It starts with an R and i cannot think correctly atm since its 5 am so i am off to bed! peace!


o one more thing ZELDA is GREAT! 37 hours into the game and loving it!


----------



## Mango Flavour (Dec 3, 2006)

RockLee said:


> :0
> 
> By then, there should be a much larger selection of games for it.
> 
> I'm thinking on holding off buying extra Wii-motes. I'd like 4 different colors. :x



has there been any info on when the colored remotes will be available?  I was thinking about holding out too unless they aren't expected anytime soon.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 3, 2006)

No clue about that yet, but I've just uploaded a video of myself playing JP Wario Ware with random as commentary from myself and ooNoiroo (he's recording it).

 (around 2:30)it was taken this 1th of decemeber as the new president took the place. 

And if you want to know what we're talking about in the beginning, it's about Phantasy Star Universe. XD


----------



## Jotun (Dec 3, 2006)

So many respect points on Red Steel.... Now what do I do with them? 

DBZ owns


----------



## RockLee (Dec 3, 2006)

As to the Wii-motes, probably not until they announce a new system color, which means that there won't be any unitl new system colors comes out, which is until Wii sales start slowing down. 

Which won't be for a while. Maybe I'll just the -motes now and trade them in later or something. :<


Uh, oh...



Wait... >_> <_<

*sees new thread title*


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 3, 2006)

this thread

Drunk girl + Wii boxing = pure awesomesauce


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2006)

best parody ever

Link removed


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 3, 2006)

O...M...F...G...









Wiiiiiiiiiiiiii anyone?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 3, 2006)

she got nice boobs doesnt she 

i immediatly noticed when i saw her running in the commercial XD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> O...M...F...G...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh yeah, guess sex does sell


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 3, 2006)

lmao! well, she is hot....must....buy.....Wii....


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> lmao! well, she is hot....must....buy.....Wii....



Eh could of went to my school had exchange the two ugly ass girls in the back with girls here, of course the girls here wear like half of what they do, so that might of caused a problem for tv shit...then again i bet nintendo would see a big ass boost on sales


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 3, 2006)

That's okay, I think Nintendo has a new mascot though.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 3, 2006)

What, hot girls in general?


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 3, 2006)

Nah, just that one girl xD


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Dec 3, 2006)

howm uch wiis cost again?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2006)

ShinobiOfTheGhetto said:


> howm uch wiis cost again?



250 and comes with Wii sports.


----------



## Mizura (Dec 3, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> O...M...F...G...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


O_o;;

Where is the full thing?


----------



## masterx12 (Dec 3, 2006)

hey if you like the wii so much you should come here  if you sign up it will say refferal type in my name.


----------



## Rape ape (Dec 3, 2006)

Ha. Ironically, I know that girl.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2006)

Yeah..... NICE TRY BRO^^^^


----------



## Mizura (Dec 3, 2006)

> But lost amongst the YouTube postings of bloodied knuckles and cracked flat screens is any mention of the unanticipated benefit for gamers' parents: Cleaner rooms.


XD


----------



## RockLee (Dec 3, 2006)

No, I do mean good looking girls in general, because if you look through their Wi Experience commercials at Wii.com, then you'll notice that a good portion are attractive, and that goes for their adverts as well. 


From now on, whenever you see an attractive girl, you'll want to buy/play with your Wii.


----------



## Rape ape (Dec 3, 2006)

@ Shion: Im not lying. Im not saying we go out and have uber smex all the time. I seriously know her.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 3, 2006)

Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 3, 2006)

Rape ape said:


> @ Shion: Im not lying. Im not saying we go out and have uber smex all the time. I seriously know her.



Name? I mean i kinda believe you cause my cusion was on a psp commercial awhile back. *Riding a bike*.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2006)

I agree with Crazymtf.

Give us a name bro.... give us a name... and phone number.... and address... and...

Just joshing you.


----------



## Rape ape (Dec 3, 2006)

I beleive her name was Griselda. Her last name was something Italian. We went to the same high school.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 3, 2006)

Ok, that name sounds kind goofy.

But you sound serious, so I shall beleive you..... if you give me her number... and address... and....


----------



## RockLee (Dec 3, 2006)

I fully believe Rape Ape.

I demand pics, or I'll get you banned.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2006)

Mizura said:


> XD



I have to agree with that article. I can actually find stuff in my room thanks to the new system and the fact that we need a good amount of space for multi-player action. It's not fun when you get hit with a Wiimote when playing tennis or boxing


----------



## RockLee (Dec 3, 2006)

I'm thinking this is going to be a real problem for me since the only wide open area in our house is the adult living room, and we don't have a T.V. there. 

The set up at my house is wierd, it's like we have tons of space and everything is neat, but when you look, there isn't space for dancing or, in this case, having a Wii Party.

Which I look totally forward to having.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I'm thinking this is going to be a real problem for me since the only wide open area in our house is the adult living room, and we don't have a T.V. there.
> 
> The set up at my house is wierd, it's like we have tons of space and everything is neat, but when you look, there isn't space for dancing or, in this case, having a Wii Party.
> 
> Which I look totally forward to having.



The house I'm moving to later in the week has a decent sized family room, and there's still an extra bedroom no one claimed, so I may *hopefully* get it converted into a game room  

I just need some space where I can swing my Wiimote around without hurting anyone xD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 3, 2006)

> Australia,  December 3, 2006 - Thanks to the Herald Sun, we now know to what extent Aussies are embracing Nintendo's next console. The Wii has so far amassed 30,000 preorders, making it one of the most successful preorder campaigns for a console in Australian history.
> 
> Up to this point, the Xbox 360 was the fastest selling console in Australia, shifting 30,000 units in four days. With that same number already preordered, we expect the Wii will easily break that record.
> 
> ...




my place is A ok for any exotic Wii movement 



plus you do not need to swing your wii mote like a retard, thats your choice so its your fault if anything happens.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 3, 2006)

Dude, have you played with others?

I have, at my university. Swinging it around like a doofus is where the fun's at.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 3, 2006)

Wii crazy.

Link removed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 3, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> my place is A ok for any exotic Wii movement
> 
> 
> 
> plus you do not need to swing your wii mote like a retard, thats your choice so its your fault if anything happens.



Trust me, even if it we're gamecube controllers we would still need space. I tend to have alot of people over....it's more of a spacial issue than just something for the Wiimotes. It's just ends up being a bonus that we have extra space to use our wiimotes to our hearts content.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 3, 2006)

Me playing Wario Ware >=D

Link removed


----------



## RockLee (Dec 4, 2006)

Seen it.

Nerd.

The games looks odd. I dun get it. :0


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 4, 2006)

You're just jealous cuz you don't have one. =P *points to thread title* XD

That's the whole point of the Wario Ware games though.  They just throw you into situations and you have to figure them out.  These ones are funny as hell though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2006)

wario ware is awesome (played it)

the level I did was with this room and this drug infested elephant


----------



## Mizura (Dec 4, 2006)

I've been looking at the SSB trailers again.

You know what would be fun? To be able to unlock your "Mii" character. *__* Imagine that: having your Mii beating up Link or being swallowed by Kirby. X'D


----------



## Rape ape (Dec 4, 2006)

When are the next ones coming. I went to my toys r us when it first opened and since I wasn't of the people who spent their whole latenight/morning time standing outside toys r us, I wasnt able to get a ticket thing.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 4, 2006)

There are weekly shipments, and bi-weekly in some cases.


----------



## Geetay (Dec 4, 2006)

Hooray! I just got word from my local gamestore, that I can pick up my (pre-ordered) Wii on the european launch day, friday! *Celebration dance*


----------



## Kayo (Dec 4, 2006)

Those GAME bastards haven't called me yet


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 4, 2006)

I already have my Wii

Had to camp in rain, snow, and freezing cold temps though...


----------



## RockLee (Dec 4, 2006)

Europe _get!_ 

It's nice to see our white bretheren recieve a console on time and with a sizeable shipment.


----------



## Aman (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah, they called me too, I'm getting one.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2006)

Im not sure yet >_> gameshop doesn't know how much he is getting


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 4, 2006)

Mizura said:


> You know what would be fun? To be able to unlock your "Mii" character. *__* Imagine that: having your Mii beating up Link or being swallowed by Kirby. X'D


Mii's should be used in almost all Wii games.  They make really good use of it in Wario Ware.  It's so random XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 4, 2006)

Grats on the people getting there Wii's! 

sorry that i have not been active enough  Zelda plus my new site ( and my staff) we been quite busy. ( the link is in my sig)


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 4, 2006)

Something Nintendo should have jumped on before they released the Wii:

Mii upgrades
More hair, more features, maybe clothes.  
It's speculated that this is still possible.  What I would REALLY have liked, is specific "special" features.  If you own Zelda, it should unlock Link's hat in the Mii pallette.  Mario/Luigi hats, Monkey Ball ears, Metroid helmets... all possibilities.  Custom T-shirt symbols would be wicked sweet as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 4, 2006)

I would have a penis drawn on my mii's shirt


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 4, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I would have a penis drawn on my mii's shirt



That's what I'm talking about!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2006)

*Small stock lost for nintendo. *


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 4, 2006)

*shakes head*

It fell because everyone was anticipating a spike and then to take the money after launch and run...

Build, build, build, build, LAUNCH (OMG CLIMAX!), SELL!

It'll shoot back up by the end of the year...


----------



## Aman (Dec 4, 2006)

Nintendo are really rich, I had an article about it, can't seem to find it though. >_<

*Reggie: MMOs Possible, More Mii Customization*



> As Nintendo of America President Reggie Fils-Aime continues to do his media rounds, he took time to check in on the continually growing reality-spoof MMO Second Life. Looking mostly like himself, Fils-Aime answered a few questions with Reuters news service's embedded reporter.
> 
> On the possibility of Wii MMOs:
> 
> ...



Wiimote mocks the Sixaxis XD

Online demand for 360 surpasses PS3... Wii beats both.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah I'd just like to add that the stock was only in japan, and it only dropped 1.1 percent lmao.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 4, 2006)

I would kill to have the Mii channel get an update...


----------



## Aman (Dec 4, 2006)

The Mii Channel has so much potential, will definitely get an update, and Reggie mentioned a surprise update before the end of the year, can't wait for that.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2006)

I'm just posting what IGN says, i don't care either way, I'm not into stocks.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 4, 2006)

Have you seen what the sims look like on Wii? That's what I want Mii's to evolve into...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Have you seen what the sims look like on Wii? That's what I want Mii's to evolve into...



Yeah but Wii can't produce those graphics


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 4, 2006)

That pic has nothing to do with what I was talking about...I just wanted to throw that out there 'cause...well...haha...

This is Sims Wii:
At the Beginning (KakaNaru)


----------



## Aman (Dec 4, 2006)

I posted that trailer ages ago.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 4, 2006)

Oh well, I'm sure there will be quite a few Mii updates in the Wii's lifetime, and like someone said, I think Reggie promised one before xmas.


----------



## Shiron (Dec 4, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Oh well, I'm sure there will be quite a few Mii updates in the Wii's lifetime, and like someone said, I think Reggie promised one before xmas.


Reggie promised some sort of update; we just don't know what kind/to what yet. It might be an update to the Miis (I hope) or it might be an update to something else.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> That pic has nothing to do with what I was talking about...I just wanted to throw that out there 'cause...well...haha...
> 
> This is Sims Wii:
> Link



I know...it was a joke  

And i like the Wii fake commercial, it was funny/cool.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 4, 2006)

that fanmade wii commercial is cool, but i dont get it..


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 4, 2006)

It's mocking the sony's egg one.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah, unless you've seen the real one I doubt you'd understand the Wii parody.


----------



## Kwheeler (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah, those PS3 commercials were...interesting


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 5, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Have you seen what the sims look like on Wii? That's what I want Mii's to evolve into...



Sweet jesus thats wiiackmajation material!  



man 40 hours into zelda and at the 7th temple. very good game, no AWESOME game best zelda ever .


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 5, 2006)

^ that chick is hot, in the gif


----------



## Aman (Dec 5, 2006)

Here they go again.

*Sony Not Worried About Wii Head Start*



> December 4, 2006 - While the PlayStation 3 is now out in North America and Japan, most of the world is waiting until next March to get its hands on the most powerful/expensive console ever. By the time the PS3 launches in Australia, the Wii and Xbox 360 will have a four-month and 11-month head start, respectively. But Sony apparently isn't worried about the delay, confident that Blu-Ray will carry the system to victory in the next-generation console wars.
> 
> "The Wii-type functionality is more just a sub-element of what the PlayStation 3 offers," Nic Foster, general manager for Sony Australia & New Zealand, told the Sydney Morning Herald. "Wii is a core gaming device. It's a more fun, intuitive sort of product to pick up, where the PS3 is a broader entertainment solution; so you can have your fun, enjoyable gaming…but then you have a whole suite of other applications...such as Blu-ray media playback, the ability to access your music, access your photos and the interoperability with the PlayStation Portable.
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 5, 2006)

Edit: Sorry if these were posted already, didn't know (been away a while). Was getting a kick out of people's pervie responses...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 5, 2006)

okay, stop friggin posting them already XD


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2006)

LOL yeah, I posted them like 2 days ago. XD

Anyway, this is the best part of the Sony interview, which I've discussed intensively on another forum...



> "Wii is a core gaming device.* It's a more fun, intuitive sort of product to pick up*, where the PS3 is a broader entertainment solution; so you can have your fun, enjoyable gaming…but then you have a whole suite of other applications...



You heard it from the horses' mouth.  Sony admits that the Wii is more fun. XD

And here are number from Famitsu about the JP Wii launch.  (my Wii should be in those numbers  )




			
				JP Wii Sales from the first 2 days (i.e. December 2 and 3) said:
			
		

> Wii: 371,936
> 
> Wii Sports: 176,880
> Wii Play: 171,888
> ...


----------



## RockLee (Dec 5, 2006)

You forgot to take the Trauma Center numbers.

They are around 4,000. 

They'll pick up, hopefully. I'm doing my part, supporting 3rd parties on the Wii.

Also, if someone posts those images _once_ a page, I don't mind at _all_.

ITS MY THREAD AND MY RULES AND YOU LIVE HERE SO DEAL


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2006)

Trauma Center was never big in Japan so it's okay.  Second, the Famitsu numbers only listed the top ten games and are much more accurate with the Wii hardware sales.  And mind you once again... that list only represents 2 days. 2 days...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2006)

Ok, so this is what I heard:

The Wii internet channel will be updated, and we shall be able to go on the internet for free...

But in late summer.....


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Ok, so this is what I heard:
> 
> The Wii internet channel will be updated, and we shall be able to go on the internet for free...
> 
> But in late summer.....



Even if that's true, I'm not too worried.  I never intended to make the Wii my primary browser anyway.

Anyway, off to buy some JP VC games.  Gunstar Heroes here I come!

Another thing that I noticed is that Wii points in Japan are slightly cheaper than those in America.  Found out while I was checking my bank charges for the month.

US 2000 Wii points = $20
JP 2000 Wii points = $17.33


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 5, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Even if that's true, I'm not too worried.  I never intended to make the Wii my primary browser anyway.
> 
> Another thing that I noticed is that Wii points in Japan are slightly cheaper than those in America.  Found out while I was checking my bank charges for the month.
> 
> ...



*uses the difference to buy a value meal at a fast food restaurant, then releases he's about a dollar and some change short of the total* 


> Anyway, off to buy some *JP VC games*.  Gunstar Heroes here I come!



You're going to get a lot  for having a Japanese Wii along with a U.S. Wii


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> *uses the difference to buy a value meal at a fast food restaurant, then releases he's about a dollar and some change short of the total*
> 
> 
> You're going to get a lot  for having a Japanese Wii along with a U.S. Wii



LOL, already am, but it doesn't matter while I'm playing games like Bleach and Gundam and cheaper Mega Drive games. XD

BTW, Wario Ware... must buy.  The game is freaking excellent.  Best boss stage around is the retro minigames.  It's fucking SNES Starfox where you battle ROB with a gigantic magnum.  It's beautiful.  I'll post a video when I get the chance.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2006)

I never though Warioware would've had that kind of stuff.^^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> I never though Warioware would've had that kind of stuff.^^^


The retro games have always been a staple of the Wario Ware games, this time there are N64 and Gamecube games in them for this version, like N64 Link pulling out the Master Sword and MP Samus rolling into a barrel. XD


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2006)

Thats goofy.

How long is the game?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Thats goofy.
> 
> How long is the game?



I really couldn't give you an exact time since I've been playing it on little breaks here and there from doing work and school reports, but I've unlocked a majority of stuff for the 4 days I've had it.  One thing though is the replay value is awesome.  Ashley ftw!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 5, 2006)

What grade are you in DS?


----------



## Aman (Dec 5, 2006)

Wii Play sold more than Zelda.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm in grade way too old.  I'm assuming you're either in junior high or early high school.



> Wii Play sold more than Zelda.



And that just means Nintendo's strategy is working.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 5, 2006)

I just got a call and was told that I will be getting a Wii on Friday, so I'm going to my local store to get it at midnight when they launch the Wii.


----------



## Aman (Dec 5, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> And that just means Nintendo's strategy is working.


Haha yeah, I meant it as a good thing. I expected Wii Sports to sell better than Zelda, and I expected Wii Play to sell a lot, but not more than Zelda, tbh.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2006)

while meanwhile my shop doesn't still know how many he is getting


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 5, 2006)

I'm actually kind of surprised at how well Wii Sports did. I mean yes it is a great game, but with it not coming w/ the console, I didn't think that many people would get it.


----------



## Aman (Dec 5, 2006)

This is Japan though, look at how much they appreciated the Touch! Generation games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 5, 2006)

aman

3 DAYS


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 5, 2006)

Aman said:


> This is Japan though, look at how much they appreciated the Touch! Generation games.



Well they did amazingly well here in the US aswell, but I don't think Wii Sports would have faired as well if it haden't been paired w/ the console.


----------



## Aman (Dec 5, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Well they did amazingly well here in the US aswell, but I don't think Wii Sports would have faired as well if it haden't been paired w/ the console.


Excuse the generalizing, but if Wii Sports wasn't bundled with the console in Europe and America, I don't think it would be as much of a hit. Nintendo didn't include it in Japan because they knew that games like Wii Sports will make an impact there, even if they're not bundled with the console.


Vegitto-kun said:


> aman
> 
> 3 DAYS


Shut up.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 5, 2006)

3 days, and no money. That sucks!! Although, I have like 700 bucks, but I need some for presents, some for my vacation in February (going snowboarding ^^, I have to pay in advance, almost 500 bucks), so that leaves me with about a 100 bucks to spare. I'm thinking about canceling my vacation. I've only made reservations, so I don't think it'll be much of a hassle to cancel it. I could ask for one, for Christmas, but I'd have to pay for at least half of it. *scratches head*

Wii Play selling like crazy? Cool.


----------



## Aman (Dec 5, 2006)

Wii Play is looking great though, got 8.3 overall and 9.5 for the gameplay.


----------



## slimscane (Dec 5, 2006)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!

Bob Ross Painting for the Wii is cancelled!

Now I am never going to get a Wii, _EVER_


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 5, 2006)

Dude I didn't even know about that game, but that would be freakin awesome.

They still said it could be possible though!


"Lets put a nice happy tree over here.... and that'll be our little secret"


----------



## Kayo (Dec 5, 2006)

almost 2 days now


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 5, 2006)

taken from Neogaf

Something *big* is coming to the VC


?Something big is coming to the Virtual Console, something that, for the past decade, certain corners of the retro community have been crying out for. I wish I could say more, but the uncertainties of publishing schedules prevents me from spilling the beans too early. Nevertheless, if what we?ve heard turns out to be true, the virtual console is about to become a lot more interesting and looks like it might turn out to be much more valuable to dedicated retro gamers than we first thought.?




I HOPE ITS goldeneye 007 with ONLINE. id shit my pants


----------



## Aman (Dec 5, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> I HOPE ITS goldeneye 007 with ONLINE. id shit my pants


I'd be there right with ya.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Dec 5, 2006)

Something's wrong with my Wii adds. 

You see I added everyone but for some reason it's not working right and only one of my friend's names are lighting up. Even though the others added me something must be wrong. 

So what's going on here?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 5, 2006)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Something's wrong with my Wii adds.
> 
> You see I added everyone but for some reason it's not working right and only one of my friend's names are lighting up. Even though the others added me something must be wrong.
> 
> So what's going on here?



It sometimes takes either a few mins or a few ours before you become friends. If both of you added the Wii codes then its just network congestion and its just taking some time.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2006)

Word, finally got my component cables in the mail. =D


----------



## RockLee (Dec 5, 2006)

Excellent, DS.

Send me Made in Wario and a Wii for a trial run.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 5, 2006)

I'd really like to see the IGN insider thing about who the Launch winner was, any insiders wanna post it up? xD


----------



## Kduff (Dec 5, 2006)

I stood in line for a few hours Sunday morning and finally got a Wii.  I have to say, the wait in the freezing weather was worth it.

I bought Zelda, and that's all I have money for right now.  I'm about 15 hours in, and I couldn't be happier.

Seriously though, what does "Odoro" mean on the Japanese Wario Ware disc?


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 5, 2006)

> "Freiert also made an interesting note about PS3 interest as indicated on an online traffic basis. “During the week of the 25th, demand for both the Xbox 360 and Wii surpassed demand for the PS3,” he wrote (see chart below from Compete). He said that a week after launch, PS3 demand dropped 15 percent."


_From Wii60.com_


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2006)

Kduff said:


> I stood in line for a few hours Sunday morning and finally got a Wii.  I have to say, the wait in the freezing weather was worth it.
> 
> I bought Zelda, and that's all I have money for right now.  I'm about 15 hours in, and I couldn't be happier.
> 
> Seriously though, what does "Odoro" mean on the Japanese Wario Ware disc?



LOL I already said it meant "to dance." XD

Also, if your TV is capable of it, HD or SD, get component cables.  It's a world of difference regardless if your TV is HD capable or not.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 5, 2006)

I posted that way before you took a little vacation, so no excuses. XD

Anyway, even if your TV is only SD but has component inputs, the difference is just as huge.


----------



## Kduff (Dec 5, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> I posted that way before you took a little vacation, so no excuses. XD
> 
> Anyway, even if your TV is only SD but has component inputs, the difference is just as huge.



No, it wasn't just the ban, I've also been doing nothing but working (and playing Zelda in between.)  I've been managing a good 40 hour workweek, plus college finals.  Bleh.

Yeah, this tv has component inputs, so if I can find some, I'll definitely get them.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 6, 2006)

My mom bought my dad a 61" 1080i-capable HDTV for Christmas...now the whole world of video games looks different to me (haven't seen the TV yet though), and suddenly I feel that burning desire for component cables everyone's having...

Oh, and Donkey Show wins for the avatar...If my Shika-Reggie one wasn't so badass I think I'd change to this:


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 6, 2006)

LOL, I remember when I first opened up my Wario Ware case and found those pics while looking through the instruction booklet.  Those japanese... XD

Oh yeah, here's another thing I found in my Wario Ware booklet... (edited by yours truly of course)



O_o


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 6, 2006)

OMG...wait wait...so which part is edited, just the words? Is there seriously a "do not hold Wiimote with tentacle" page in the WarioWare book?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2006)

The japanese people really let themselves go in the making of games like Warioware smooth moves, Ouendan, etc.

I love the whole plot and stuff they put in.

The Japanese are really creative people.nod


----------



## syrup (Dec 6, 2006)

Does the Wii even have better specs then the GC? if so how does it compare to other systems?


----------



## chibbi-kitsune (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey guys!  I just sat 12 and a half hours to get a wii.  My walmart got 30 and weren't selling them until 8 am.  I was number 4.  It was still sad to see people getting turned away, but I wasn't one this time! So happy!!!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2006)

If you are talking about graphics:

 on the Wii ARE better than Gamecube.

Alot more definition.

Graphics on the Wii aren't as good as PS3, but in my opinion, are as good as the 360.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

Well i wont be getting a wii on the 8th, shop is only getting 2 and im number 4 and unlike you fuckers  I cant stay at other shops overnight sine i have school

I havent been in this kind of faul mood for over 5 years


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 6, 2006)

I have school too bro.

Didn't stop this "fucker" from getting a wii


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> I have school too bro.
> 
> Didn't stop this "fucker" from getting a wii



Did you wait outside for hours?


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

syrup said:


> Does the Wii even have better specs then the GC? if so how does it compare to other systems?


It's twice as powerful.


"Shion" said:


> Alot more definition.
> 
> Graphics on the Wii aren't as good as PS3, but in my opinion, are as good as the 360.


Wtf? 


Vegitto-kun said:


> Well i wont be getting a wii on the 8th, shop is only getting 2 and im number 4 and unlike you fuckers  I cant stay at other shops overnight sine i have school
> 
> I havent been in this kind of faul mood for over 5 years


Wow, that must suck, sorry to hear that dude. I was number 13 and I'm still getting one.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 6, 2006)

I'd be so damn pissed. :<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

yeah and not to mention i was planning to play all weekend cuz i have a week of exams next week


----------



## Shogun (Dec 6, 2006)

got my wii nice and pre ordered, so no freaking queing up like a tosser for me. Roll on friday.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 6, 2006)

Shogun said:


> got my wii nice and pre ordered, so no freaking queing up like a tosser for me. Roll on friday.



That was a very British sentence.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

Shogun said:


> got my wii nice and pre ordered, so no freaking queing up like a tosser for me. Roll on friday.



I preordered it too

I am not getting one, preordering does not guarantee anything


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> If you are talking about graphics:
> 
> on the Wii ARE better than Gamecube.
> 
> ...



Wtf...are you high? :amazed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Wtf...are you high? :amazed



For once I agree with you gears of war blows everything out of the water


----------



## Shogun (Dec 6, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> That was a very British sentence.



well, i am from England...

And yes Vegitto, it does gaurantee a wii on release, that's the whole point of a pre order...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

Forget gears of wars *Which is currently the best looking game* Look at ghost recon *Hated it* Alone that should tell you that XBOX 360 has much better graphics.


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I preordered it too
> 
> I am not getting one, preordering does not guarantee anything


It doesn't, but anyone who pre-ordered and lives in Europe should've gotten a call by now.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 6, 2006)

Thats why you preorder from somewhere you know is gonna get quite a few.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 6, 2006)

Wii is 2x as powerful as a GC.

As for graphics... I guess it's subjective, but the consensus across the board is that 360 is much better than the Wii in terms of graphics.


----------



## Kwheeler (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh dear god, Gears of War looks so beautiful...I know if I ever played it I would get killed alot, I'd be too busy gaping at how cool everything looked.


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Thats why you preorder from somewhere you know is gonna get quite a few.


Kinda hard when Europe is getting less than expected.  I bet that's why V-kun wasn't able to get one, didn't he pre-order it back when it was announced as the Revolution?


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 6, 2006)

Haha yeah I think he said he did.

Well still, if you preorder from a bigger store, you know they're gonna get more since they're higher priority. You still have to get early on the list though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

Shogun said:


> well, i am from England...
> 
> And yes Vegitto, it does gaurantee a wii on release, that's the whole point of a pre order...



Thats why I preordered the wii as soon as it was revealed as the revolution and I still wont be getting it


----------



## Kimimaro (Dec 6, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Thats why I preordered the wii as soon as it was revealed as the revolution and I still wont be getting it



Where I live, it comes out tomorrow.  I preordered it last weekend with a 100$ guarantee, the guy said it was fine o_O.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 6, 2006)

O.o!


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

I didn't do it on purpose.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 6, 2006)

We know.  You got overly excited, a common sight among Wii-users.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 6, 2006)

Jouten said:


> O.o!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> I didn't do it on purpose.



That is yours?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 6, 2006)

I think it was a joke vegitto...


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

Jouten said:


> We know.  You got overly excited, a common sight among Wii-users.


Thanks. 

Wow, irony phails horribly on these forums.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> Wow, irony phails horribly on these forums.



so true 
I'm gonna go Wii huntin' the 8th!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 6, 2006)

Yeah, I read that a while ago.  Common sense should be enough to keep yourself, and your environment, safe from your own wrongdoings. Apparently, some people don't have that quality.   Nintendo does take good care of her customers, no surprises there. 

..................................

Vegitto, Aman was just kiddin'.  I was just merely responding like I was actually being sincere. To enhance the irony/self-mockory. He doesn't even own a Wii, logic is key.


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> so true
> I'm gonna go Wii huntin' the 8th!


Good luck, if you haven't pre-ordered one and don't camp, you won't be able to get it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 6, 2006)

I know, but since I live in such a small town, there's not so many gamers.... 
/me keeps telling himself this over and over....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

Aman said:


> Good luck, if you haven't pre-ordered one and don't camp, you won't be able to get it.



I think I am gonna camp and skip school


----------



## Aman (Dec 6, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> I know, but since I live in such a small town, there's not so many gamers....
> /me keeps telling himself this over and over....


You're not getting one, you're not getting one...

/me keeps Mike this over and over... 

Jk, good luck.


Vegitto-kun said:


> I think I am gonna camp and skip school


Good initiative!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 6, 2006)

Oh yeah

europe is getting the browser on the 23th 

I don't think america has it yet ?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 6, 2006)

Aman you're so mean *kicks aman on the shin*

wow, we're getting something before the US? *dies in shock*


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 6, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> OMG...wait wait...so which part is edited, just the words? Is there seriously a "do not hold Wiimote with tentacle" page in the WarioWare book?



Yup, all I did was change the words.  That is exactly what it looks like in the instruction manual. O_o

And for y'all who didn't see what we're talking about, this is what I found in the Wario Ware JP instruction manual the other day.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 6, 2006)

LMAO!!!!!! 
warioware ftw!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 6, 2006)

Another bit of craziness here...

Entire Intro

Man plays Wii on his 1.5" TV. O_o





Bulma and Chi Chi amazed!


----------



## Death (Dec 6, 2006)

Good luck to all the people still trying to get a Wii.  Also try getting the covers that go over your controller to prevent slipage.


----------



## little nin (Dec 6, 2006)

i wonder if mine will come when expected lol..


----------



## Volken (Dec 6, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Yup, all I did was change the words.  That is exactly what it looks like in the instruction manual. O_o
> 
> And for y'all who didn't see what we're talking about, this is what I found in the Wario Ware JP instruction manual the other day.



What did that page say originally? I can't imagine why they'd have a tentacle in the manual.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 6, 2006)

Fucking GameStop still hasn't finished setting up their Wii kiosk!!


----------



## FFLN (Dec 6, 2006)

Hey, for the guys who have DBZ: Tenkaichi 2, could you guys select Goku in any of the modes after getting Super Saiyan Goku? For some reason, I can select him, but then I can't select his costume, which doesn't allow me to use him. Usually you'll see the indicator change when you move it over something that you can choose, but it doesn't change at all for any of Goku's costumes. I'm guessing that this is a bug... I'm just curious to see if any of you guys have encountered it too.

Okay, I found the answer after looking on the Atari forums. You have to move the yellow cursor off of the screen, select it with the analog stick, and then you can push A. Apparently it works fine if you just use a Classic Controller or a GC controller.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 6, 2006)

I have no idea what your talking about...I've never had any issue like that...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2006)

volken330 said:


> What did that page say originally? I can't imagine why they'd have a tentacle in the manual.



I have no fucking clue since I can barely read katakana and hiragana. XD

But it's Wario Ware so it's all fair game, really.


----------



## Raw 1 (Dec 7, 2006)

I wanted to get those covers for the Wii-Mote but there in that huge bundle 

and after closer expection the Mario one that has 1 red one and 1 green one
the red is mario and green is YOSHI?!!?!?!??!??!?! whatever happened to LUIGI!!!!!!!!!!!!!
and the LINK bundle is cool the picture of the Triad
The regular covers that just say Wii are G@Y!!!!


----------



## RockLee (Dec 7, 2006)

> Man plays Wii on his 1.5" TV. O_o



Man, that's a sweet ass setup. 

xD


----------



## FFLN (Dec 7, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> I have no idea what your talking about...I've never had any issue like that...



Apparently some don't, but from what I read, it is a problem for others. Some people even restarted their game to fix it. The gist of the problem is that people couldn't select Goku as a character after they unlocked Super Saiyan Goku. This was caused by not being able to complete the selection by being unable to choose the costume that you want him to appear in. If you're further along in the game, then you may not have this problem anymore, if you did at all.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 7, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Hey, for the guys who have DBZ: Tenkaichi 2, could you guys select Goku in any of the modes after getting Super Saiyan Goku? For some reason, I can select him, but then I can't select his costume, which doesn't allow me to use him. Usually you'll see the indicator change when you move it over something that you can choose, but it doesn't change at all for any of Goku's costumes. I'm guessing that this is a bug... I'm just curious to see if any of you guys have encountered it too.
> 
> Okay, I found the answer after looking on the Atari forums. You have to move the yellow cursor off of the screen, select it with the analog stick, and then you can push A. Apparently it works fine if you just use a Classic Controller or a GC controller.



I had the same problem as well. It's apparently a bug in the game when you have the Wiimote. *One way to get around it is to make sure that your wiimote is off-screen when choosing Goku and use your nunchuck to choose him and press A as usual.* I think the problem goes away after you get through a certain amount of the storymode (can't remember when exactly), but that tip helped me out big time.

Edit: NVM since you found the solution xDDD

*goes back to finish the "Fist of The Dragon" story/scenario.

*only uses GC controller when my wiimote batteries a extremely low, or when Hercule has to fight some ridiculously unfair fight like the match with Android 18.


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 7, 2006)

Wii-Bleach Scores From Famitsu Magazine:

Bleach Wii: Hakujin Kirameku Rondo (Wii, Sega): 7 / 7 / 6 / 7 - (27/40)

info from:


----------



## Kayo (Dec 7, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Another bit of craziness here...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That was awesome lol


----------



## Aman (Dec 7, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Wii-Bleach Scores From Famitsu Magazine:
> 
> Bleach Wii: Hakujin Kirameku Rondo (Wii, Sega): 7 / 7 / 6 / 7 - (27/40)
> 
> info from:


Wow, that low?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

I expected Bleach to get a higher score than Red Steel...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Wii-Bleach Scores From Famitsu Magazine:
> 
> Bleach Wii: Hakujin Kirameku Rondo (Wii, Sega): 7 / 7 / 6 / 7 - (27/40)
> 
> info from:



Damn...i hope one piece gets good ratings


----------



## FFLN (Dec 7, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I had the same problem as well. It's apparently a bug in the game when you have the Wiimote. *One way to get around it is to make sure that your wiimote is off-screen when choosing Goku and use your nunchuck to choose him and press A as usual.* I think the problem goes away after you get through a certain amount of the storymode (can't remember when exactly), but that tip helped me out big time.
> 
> Edit: NVM since you found the solution xDDD
> 
> ...



Yep. Thanks anyway.

DBZ's been the game that I've put the most time into on the Wii when I have the time to spend.

Based on that score for Bleach Wii, I definitely won't be getting it unless a bunch of people claim that it's the best game in the world... or something akin to that.

One Piece for Wii looks good already from the screenshots I've seen. If the gameplay is anything like the previous games, or like Tenkaichi 2, it should be a good game to play as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

my ex just rang me while playing zelda >__________> she got her wii on monday


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> my ex just rang me while playing zelda >__________> she got her wii on monday


Oh man...that's just wrong :amazed


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 7, 2006)

Marry that girl!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Marry that girl!



EX

I dated her for a year then she broke up now she is dating this ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) skater ass that works at a gameshop and has his own band >__>

she didn't dump me for him though since they only got together 3 months after


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

*Wii Sells 1 Million worldwide*


*
Iwata took a slight jab at the competition during his speech, stating, "We aren't planning on competing with the PS3, but we'd like it to be said that in the end, Nintendo sold more."*

As much as i support Sony and the amazing PS3, i still found this funny. I guess he has a right to say it since he lost the last two so called "wars" *Such a stupid thing. But eh, that was pretty funny


----------



## Aman (Dec 7, 2006)

That was quite humble of him if you ask me, I mean he did say ''We aren't planning on competing with the PS3'', while the other two say that they don't even recognize Nintendo as a competitor, so it's not Nintendo that are arrogant.  Btw, good job Wii. ^_^

ONE FUCKING DAY LEFT!


----------



## RockLee (Dec 7, 2006)

TOMORROW, EUROPE SHALL KNOW JUSTICE AT THE HANDS OF THEIR NEW OVERLORDS


----------



## Aman (Dec 7, 2006)

Yay.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

fuck god


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 7, 2006)

Deepthought said:
			
		

> Marry that girl!





			
				V-Kun said:
			
		

> Ex


Who cares about thing like love? She has a Wii!i!i!i!i!


----------



## Kayo (Dec 7, 2006)

Going to go to GAME in 3 hours to get my Wii+Zelda. Damn it's hell out here, raining and really dark lol


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 7, 2006)

Kayo said:


> Going to go to GAME in 3 hours to get my Wii+Zelda. Damn it's hell out here, raining and really dark lol



Dark+rain+wii=instant rape!! 

As soon as you get the wii, run


----------



## Dave (Dec 7, 2006)

a million already????
how much does ps3 have again????

thank god i got my wii the first day!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

Gin said:


> a million already????
> how much does ps3 have again????
> 
> thank god i got my wii the first day!



abit more then 300.000


----------



## Dave (Dec 7, 2006)

that really sucks.......they should have realesed it at least 3-5 months later


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

Kayo said:


> Going to go to GAME in 3 hours to get my Wii+Zelda. Damn it's hell out here, raining and really dark lol



Damn you

no wii day for me tommorow


----------



## WARLOCK_L (Dec 7, 2006)

On this week`s jump


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 7, 2006)

Gin said:


> that really sucks.......they should have realesed it at least 3-5 months later



Nah, earlier out the better, there still selling out like crazy. And it's closer to 400,000, well according to Vegitto's sig.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

WARLOCK_L said:


> On this week`s jump



WHAT the hell does this have to do with the wii its a ps2 game


----------



## Kayo (Dec 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Damn you
> 
> no wii day for me tommorow



I feel sorry for you


----------



## Aman (Dec 7, 2006)

Yeah, me too. 

Btw, Congrats Kayo.


----------



## WARLOCK_L (Dec 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> WHAT the hell does this have to do with the wii its a ps2 game




Whops, wrong thread^^x


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 7, 2006)

I can't get the Wii tomorow, all Wii are already reserved in France.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 7, 2006)

*smiles as DS looks at both of his Wiis*


----------



## Aman (Dec 7, 2006)

I'LL HAVE ONE TOMORROW! 

Can't believe it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 7, 2006)

hehe, my wii 60 thread was so controvershial


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

Aman said:


> I'LL HAVE ONE TOMORROW!
> 
> Can't believe it.



When you get it, PM me and add my Wii number, them PM me yours so we can add each other and stuff.

So guys, is it true that the Wii gets updates every monday or so to update new games to your Shop channel?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

I wont get online untill january because of lameass nintendo not giving the wii a ethernet port and forcing you 30 bucks just to go online with a fricking cable that we have been using for years


europe is getting opera on the 23th


----------



## Aman (Dec 7, 2006)

23rd? What about America?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

Aman said:


> 23rd? What about America?



Unknown

this is according to gonintendo


best trailer


EVER?

this


----------



## FFLN (Dec 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wont get online untill january because of lameass nintendo not giving the wii a ethernet port and forcing you 30 bucks just to go online with a fricking cable that we have been using for years
> 
> 
> europe is getting opera on the 23th



Just get the Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector. It works well enough.



			
				Donkey Show said:
			
		

> *smiles as DS looks at both of his Wiis*



Oh yeah, just how much did you pay for that Japanese Wii? The only site that I checked, before the Japanese launch, had it going for around $600 or so.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Just get the Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector. It works well enough.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah, just how much did you pay for that Japanese Wii? The only site that I checked, before the Japanese launch, had it going for around $600 or so.



I hate wireless it sucks ass and is slow as hell  

I prefer wired internet

not to mention the wifi adaptor costs 40 euro


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Unknown
> 
> this is according to gonintendo
> 
> ...



The game doesn't actually look that bad...

Zelda is better though.. 

Im so crazy over SSBB...

But we gotta wait til AFTEr Christmas?!  

The game better be good.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 7, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> The game doesn't actually look that bad...
> 
> Zelda is better though..
> 
> ...


Expect it abit before summer


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2006)

A GameStop in the city my mother lives in is receiving a shipment of Wiis tomorrow.  I would never ask my mother to camp out for something like that, but she will be able to go into town and check if there are any left at around 9am or 10am.  If she can find one there I will be getting one for christmas, but if not she gets me a $125 (half a wii) GameStop giftcard and my dad gets me a new computer monitor ;3


----------



## slimscane (Dec 7, 2006)

I camped out form 1 to 8 on wednesday at walmart with my brother so he could get a Wii, and he did, so I can finally say that I have played one 

It is alot of fun, Wii sports that is, but he only has what came with the system (they were sold out of periferals), and I have only played Zelda for about an hour and fourty minutes, but I can already tell how awesome it is, so good stuff all around!  (although I, personally, would still not pay $250 for it)


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2006)

slimscane said:


> I camped out form 1 to 8 on wednesday at walmart with my brother so he could get a Wii, and he did, so I can finally say that I have played one
> 
> It is alot of fun, Wii sports that is, but he only has what came with the system (they were sold out of periferals), and I have only played Zelda for about an hour and fourty minutes, but I can already tell how awesome it is, so good stuff all around!  *(although I, personally, would still not pay $250 for it)*


Well it's launch.  I'm not expecting anything amazing except from Zelda.  I understand that it could take up to a year  before the system really shows what it can do.  I just... I NEED A WII Q_Q


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

I camped from 12:30PM til 7:30 AM.

With snow, rain, and below 0 temps...

I almost freaking died out there...

Which is why I prize my Wii


----------



## RockLee (Dec 7, 2006)

Shipments at 10 A.M., you say...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

Thats is SUPER lucky...

At least you guys don't have to sleep outside...like I did....^^^

I ouwld have loved for shipments at 10 AM


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 7, 2006)

No, that's what time my mom's going to be able to go to GameStop.  I don't know when they actually get there.

I'm not too worried about getting it right now though.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 7, 2006)

lololol... i forgot what i was going to say due to the new title XD...

oh yeah... we lost a friend for two weeks... he disappeared and we wondered where he was...

he got a wii before us and was playing all the time ...  bastard didn't told us until he finished Zelda ...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 7, 2006)

uhhh... who was that friend?^^^


----------



## kaviar101 (Dec 7, 2006)

the Wii shall be mine..

WHIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!!!!!!

i'm SO gonna get one when i have enough money.


----------



## Aman (Dec 8, 2006)

I'm getting it TODAY!


----------



## Kduff (Dec 8, 2006)

Aman said:


> I'm getting it TODAY!



REALLY!?!?  I didn't know that at all, haha.

[ /sarcasm]


----------



## blueradio (Dec 8, 2006)

Wow that Pokemon game looked so gay.
It wasn't even good for a user created.

I don't get the Wii till Christmas.
But I have for sure.
So pumped and as for the Mii's.
I made one at GameStop and thought they were so cool. Such a fun little feature for the Wii. My mii was named Robo-Jesus. Anyways Yeah Mii Penis Shirts. I'd get one for it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2006)

Just finished Zelda right now.  Fucking amazing end sequence. =D


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2006)

fancyclaps said:


> Wow that Pokemon game looked so gay.
> It wasn't even good for a user created.


WTF are you talking about? I know your not talking about the l33tness of Pokemon Battle Revolution...

And double posting is bad...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 8, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Just finished Zelda right now.  Fucking amazing end sequence. =D



Cool that you finished it , i been boggled down with college work and plus my roomate hogging the TV all the time i do not get a chance to play . im still in the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Air duegon 


about 42 hours log in ( no mini games etc)


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 8, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Just finished Zelda right now.  Fucking amazing end sequence. =D




You're sending it to me now, right? :3


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 8, 2006)

I GOT A WII!!!!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2006)

Sesqoo said:


> I GOT A WII!!!!!!


So do I! Got it weeks ago!


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 8, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> So do I! Got it weeks ago!



Damn americans


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2006)

Sesqoo said:


> Damn americans



That's what you brits get for losing the revolutionary war...

...and for assimilating Scotland...give my homeland back you bastards!

I will see to it your video games are delayed forever until the day I can wear my kilt under a Scottish flag instead of a UK one...


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 8, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> That's what you brits get for losing the revolutionary war...
> 
> ...and for assimilating Scotland...give my homeland back you bastards!
> 
> I will see to it your video games are delayed forever until the day I can wear my kilt under a Scottish flag instead of a UK one...



But why do Scandinavians have to suffer with the Brits


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2006)

So....

Now that most of us have Wii, what do we do now?


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 8, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> So....
> 
> Now that most of us have Wii, what do we do now?


You feel proud of yourself for being an early adapter, and wait patiently for next holiday season because that is likely when things will pick up for the Wii.  You'll get a few treats here and there throughout spring/summer though.


----------



## yuhun (Dec 8, 2006)

If Wii become out of stock (Which is looking likey) when will they restock? I'm planning to purchase one after Christmas where I'll be filthy rich.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 8, 2006)

Got my Wii today (at midnight) and tried out every sports game and Zelda. I love everything about the console this far  Zelda is awesome too, but having trouble finding the damn fishing rod lol.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2006)

Give me your Wii friend code.

And about Zelda, have you gotten to the cat part yet?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2006)

Sesqoo said:


> But why do Scandinavians have to suffer with the Brits


Because the Brits want others to suffer with them. They're emo like that, and want to spread their unhappiness...

Scandinavia should definitely invade Great Britain...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Because the Brits want others to suffer with them. They're emo like that, and want to spread their unhappiness...
> 
> Scandinavia should definitely invade Great Britain...



THAT would be the day^^^

And China would take over Mongolia, and Mexico will rule the world.... 

It would be  a bizarre world when you see a Nigerian guy speaking spanish...

Don't pay attention to me guys, I just spaced out...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 8, 2006)

For the record, the Celtic Japanese are the Master Race who will one day overrun the earth with their warrior instincts and insanely high aptitude for math and creating seemingly drug-induced video game ideas...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 8, 2006)

Oh yeah...

So kids will be addicted to games?^^^

THAT would be the day....etc.etc.etc.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2006)

The Frenchies line up for the Wii!



Monty Python's "In MY day" - sketch


*Spoiler*: _they also have all of our controller stock as well..._


----------



## Aman (Dec 8, 2006)

I HAVE A WII!


----------



## Kayo (Dec 8, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> Give me your Wii friend code.
> 
> And about Zelda, have you gotten to the cat part yet?



I don't have a friend code because I don't have internet on my wii, gotta buy one of those WiFi stuff.

I finished the first dungeon quest in Zelda now


----------



## Aman (Dec 8, 2006)

I haven't played Zelda yet.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 8, 2006)

Sesqoo said:


> I GOT A WII!!!!!!



Hurray. 



Donkey Show said:


> The Frenchies line up for the Wii!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



French people are so cute. ><
All linin up and stuff.


----------



## Aman (Dec 8, 2006)

I got my Wii *without* lining up.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 8, 2006)

THERE WILL BE NO CELEBRATING IN THIS THREAD UNTIL I HAVE A WII

IF YOU CELEBRATE, I'LL GET YOU BANNED


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 8, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> The Frenchies line up for the Wii!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wanted to be there......


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 8, 2006)

RockLee said:


> THERE WILL BE NO CELEBRATING IN THIS THREAD UNTIL I HAVE A WII
> 
> IF YOU CELEBRATE, I'LL GET YOU BANNED



You've made me a sad panda.


----------



## Kimimaro (Dec 8, 2006)

I just got my Wii yesterday, but I haven't opened it yet (have to wait till Christmas >.<).  I have a question however: what are the friend codes and what do they do?


----------



## RockLee (Dec 8, 2006)

Friendcodes let you connect to other people's Wii's online.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2006)

Itsa my wii




that owuld be

Wii, Wii play, red steel, zelda, 2000 points card(got sonic)

posted my code in the topic XD


----------



## Aman (Dec 8, 2006)

? You got one afterall?

*celebrates*


----------



## Hellcrow (Dec 8, 2006)

Tried around in my local stores. Think they got 3 each or something, but it was sold out. Will try again on tuesday.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 8, 2006)

Nintendo sued for patent infringement


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 8, 2006)

Aman said:


> ? You got one afterall?
> 
> *celebrates*



Yeaaaah had to fight some people but im fine


----------



## Pakkun93 (Dec 8, 2006)

heard they will get some this sunday at target, gotta check it out.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2006)

I went Gundam crazy today at my import store. >_<



SCAD Hammers is awesome, btw. ^^


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2006)

^DEMAND SOME GAMEPLAY FOR SD GUNDAM BEFORE CLAIMING A GUNDAM GAME IS REAL...


Seriously can you make a video of it?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^DEMAND SOME GAMEPLAY FOR SD GUNDAM BEFORE CLAIMING A GUNDAM GAME IS REAL...
> 
> 
> Seriously can you make a video of it?



Yeah, np.  ^^

The wrist action of this game is rather intense.  There's also a lot of inside jokes with this game, so if I'm laughing for no apparent reason, that's why.  And since it's not based off of crappy Superior Defender Gundam and off of Gashapon Wars (which is awesome sauce), the gameplay is rather solid and easy to get used to.

I'll see if I can make one tonight with my new Sony HD cam. >=D


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 8, 2006)

I gotta see this...to become a great game from a bad series...how is it possible? This is crazy


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 8, 2006)

See, that's where you're wrong.  This is based off of First Gundam, not that wishy washy samurai random Gundam anime.  They're just super deformed (that's where SD comes from btw) for this particular game.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 8, 2006)

Hey, DS, how much was your Japanese Wii?


----------



## RockLee (Dec 8, 2006)

1 million baby souls.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 9, 2006)

RockLee said:


> 1 million baby souls.



LOL, close enough. XD

I got it for $275 from my import store.  The owner owed me for some stuff, so I was able to get it for that price.  He's usually selling it for about $400.


----------



## Aman (Dec 9, 2006)

I LOVE MY WII. <333

Although I've barely played Zelda, friends and family wanna play Wii Sports. XD


----------



## Mizura (Dec 9, 2006)

Did you see the stupid company suing Nintendo for apparent patent infringement with the wiimote? =_=





> Will Nintendo be forced to pay up for its Wii remote design? A company called Interlink claims that Nintendo is infringing on its patent by producing and selling the Wii controller. Interlink is currently seeking damages and an injunction on the sale of the Wii product.
> 
> Just when you thought Sony versus Immersion was the only controller patent fight in town, a company called Interlink comes along and claims that Nintendo stole its idea. The Camarillio, CA-based company holds patent 6,850,221, filed back in September 1997 and issued to Interlink in February 2005, which details *"a portable, trigger operated pointing device for use with an electronically responsive system, the pointing device comprising: a housing for location at least partly between a first finger and a thumb of a user's hand."*
> 
> ...


What, are they going to start suing every manufacturer of TV, video, DVD and stereo remotes as well now? Are they going to sue the manufacturer of electronic car keys? =__=

Morons.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2006)

Anyone who knows Nintendo's legal history knows that company's just f'ing themselves trying to tangle with the Big N in court. Nintendo has an impressive track record, even against people with a legitimate case...


----------



## Mizura (Dec 9, 2006)

Oh yeah, and also, from some other article:



> The patent also reads, *“This invention relates to a trigger operated electronic device. In particular, it concerns a mouse for operating a cursor in a computer system.”*


That and they're suing for "loss of sales" because of Nintendo.

Jesus Christ, the Wii isn't a computer, it's a gaming device and might as well be a DVD player or something like that (in the sense that it's not a computer). And how the hell could they have lost sales when the only ones to have used the wiimote as a Computer mouse are hackers (yeah, some hackers have managed to do that)? 

They're probably just doing this for the publicity stunt. *rolls eyes*


----------



## Vergil (Dec 9, 2006)

I reckon nntendo will win this console war. the wii is so much fun! it's honestly the most fun I've had with a console since the snes came out. I'm not a nintendo die hard fan as my fav game is devl may cry 3 for ps2. but redsteel is great, wii sports is so much fun. can't wait for ssbros brawl and mario to come out. plus the naruto game on it should be brilliant. nintendo have already won I reckon


----------



## RockLee (Dec 9, 2006)

I have heard about the case against Nintendo, and I personally think it's a joke. I'm pretty sure that Reggie's smiling at this company, because apparently they don't know about Nintendo's history with the law.

Because Nintendo _is_ the law.

And, yes, the Wii is awesome. I'm living the life of a hermit right now, so it's hard to believe that it's actually in the hands of consumers.


----------



## Aman (Dec 9, 2006)

That was posted like 2 pages back, and yeah it's dumb, but it's not like anything is gonna happen.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 9, 2006)

So...

I'm in Miami, and I'm going out today to buy a Wii for me for Christmas.

DEAR GOD IN HEAVEN TELL ME WHERE I CAN FIND ONE


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 9, 2006)

Good luck RockLee, you're gonna need it


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 9, 2006)

Target I believe is supposed to get a shipment tomorrow, well selling their new shipment tomorrow. Besides that I dunno, I know walmarts got a shipment like on wednesday, but I'm sure they're all gone.

Just good luck lol, you'll find one eventually


----------



## FFLN (Dec 9, 2006)

RockLee said:


> So...
> 
> I'm in Miami, and I'm going out today to buy a Wii for me for Christmas.
> 
> DEAR GOD IN HEAVEN TELL ME WHERE I CAN FIND ONE



Lol. ...eBay. Seriously.

$400 for a Japanese Wii? Does he take out-of-state orders or is he already sold out of them? Last time I looked Play-Asia had their Japanese Wiis going for around $600... or maybe that was the NA Wii.

I don't know how Nintendo's going to deal with that lawsuit, but if they can win in court, they'll probably do so. Otherwise, they'll settle out-of-court if it isn't too costly.


----------



## Aman (Dec 9, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> Good luck RockLee, you're gonna need it


Hey Mike, do you have a Wii?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 9, 2006)

Aman, I'm afraid not T___T I will try to get one around the 22nd, I just saw that the swedish site Ginza seems to have it in stock, a little overprixed but better than not having it, right? 

the local store only had 7 Wii's O___o


----------



## Aman (Dec 9, 2006)

Overprised? 2 och 7 är det rekommenderade priset här, menar du frakten eller?

Congrats btw.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

Muhahaha


wii sports is awesome except for baseball and golf

red steel is pretty fun but im stuck at the hangar some guy keeps shooting me and one hit of him for some reason kills a full armor bar and half of my health O_o

my friends Wifi stick wont work  it worked once

oh yeah donkey did you add me since your ame is in bold and the others are in grzy


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh yeah donkey did you add me since your ame is in bold and the others are in grzy



Yeah, thats what it does, their names will be gray untill they add you back.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

Anybody know what is going on, my wifi usb stick barely connects  

it worked twice, but no it stopped, distance is no problem since its on the side of my computer like just abit away from my wii


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 9, 2006)

Aman said:


> Overprised? 2 och 7 ?r det rekommenderade priset h?r, menar du frakten eller?
> 
> Congrats btw.



jass?? tycker det har varit iaf 2600 p? de flesta andra st?llen :/ oh well XD
congrats...me?....for what?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2006)

Humm i think Vegitto was asking this awhile back but if i can get a hold of Wii how do i connect it to the internet? Cause i can't do wireless so does it except a Ether Wire? Or do i need a special piece for it? If i do please tell me, thanks


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Humm i think Vegitto was asking this awhile back but if i can get a hold of Wii how do i connect it to the internet? Cause i can't do wireless so does it except a Ether Wire? Or do i need a special piece for it? If i do please tell me, thanks



It accepts Wifi and a nintendo LAN adaptor

basicly the adaptor is to go from ethernet to usb

apparently only the one nintendo is gonna sell in january works on it


I hate wireless internet so il have to wait


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 9, 2006)

Yup, it's been done. ^^

Anyway, I've recorded a short vid of SD Gundam Scad Hammers for the Wii since crazy wanted to see how it plays.  Here it is (kinda big since I used my new Sony HD camcorder on widescreen).

SD Gundam Scad Hammers Wii Off-screen Gameplay vid (135 MB, right click to save)

Enjoy. ^^


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2006)

got a japaneese wii today

sealed good condition and i got wario and bleach for it.

also got my normal wii and zelda with it and an extra wii remote and nunchuk and i got the remote free with wii play. But im allowed one game any options?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 9, 2006)

How did you get Bleach when it comes out next Thursday?  Pics please.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 9, 2006)

Or it didn't happen.

I'm going to see if I can wake up early and hit Best Buy and Target tomorrow.

Or EB Games on the 17th. They are getting a large shipment then.

JESUS I AM THE WII-MAN OF THE FORUMS AND AMONGST MY FRIENDS I SUPPORTED THEM FROM THE 64 DAYS ONWARD WHY DONT I HAVE A WII I HATE YOU ALL


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 9, 2006)

DS, it's not working, the sd gundam video. 

@Vegitto - thanks for the tip on the Nintendo internet thing.


----------



## Nicky The Ninja (Dec 9, 2006)

I got a Wii recently so I'll be sure to check this section of the forums from now on


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 9, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Or EB Games on the 17th. They are getting a large shipment then.



Yup a Wii shipment coming into my Gamestop on the 17th as well.  SO for all you people out there looking for a Wii 17th might be your chance if you also happen to get the shipment then.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Yup, it's been done. ^^
> 
> Anyway, I've recorded a short vid of SD Gundam Scad Hammers for the Wii since crazy wanted to see how it plays.  Here it is (kinda big since I used my new Sony HD camcorder on widescreen).
> 
> ...



Dude


wriststrap

got it memorized?

you are gonna kill your tv one day XD

and did you go "yataaaaa" in the end of the mission XD


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 9, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> How did you get Bleach when it comes out next Thursday?  Pics please.



Pre ordered it from a hot buyer :kooL

MEANING I DON'T HAVE IT NOW BUT IT DOESN'T MAKE A DIFFERENCE. NOTE THIS IS ONLY FOR BLEACH I DO HAVE A JAP WII.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2006)

*Whats up guys.*

So, who got their Wii this weekend?!?!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 9, 2006)

*Wii Sports 2???=Wii play*

Includes 9 different mini games than the orginal 5 for Wii sports.

Like Pool, Table Tennis, etc.

Where I live, it will include the game and a Controller with it.

Around 50 bucks new.

What else do you guys know about it?


----------



## Pikachuwii (Dec 9, 2006)

I heard this game is gonna rule so badly. I can't wait to play pool and all that stuff.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 9, 2006)

It's been talked about many times before in the Wii discussion thread.

And no it's not a Wii sports 2, there will most likely actually be a Wii Sports 2 in the future.

But yes, it is supposed to be a very good game, and I can't wait to get it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

I only really like duckhunt on it, I don't like the rest


oh yeaaaah you americans have to waaaait


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

my precious little baby


----------



## K-deps (Dec 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> my precious little baby



Is Red Steel any good so far?
Controls an issue?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

Nope, took me 5 minutes to get used to, people who say its crap cuz of the controlls are idiots


simple as that


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 9, 2006)

Possibly some fixes in the UK version? Note the difference in scores between IGN and IGN UK on the game, like 6.0 vs 8.0. The games definitely got some control issues, although personally I think they're overblown. People just suck... 

In all reality, it's not that good a game. But somehow it manages to be really fun still. I wrote the review for it the other day:


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 9, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Possibly some fixes in the UK version? Note the difference in scores between IGN and IGN UK on the game, like 6.0 vs 8.0. The games definitely got some control issues, although personally I think they're overblown. People just suck...
> 
> In all reality, it's not that good a game. But somehow it manages to be really fun still. I wrote the review for it the other day:


Nah the UK version is the same.  It got a higher rating because it was a different reviewer and he felt kinda like the way Veggito kun feels.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2006)

A eBay thing, look at how high, look at the comment she has in caps, then questions. I lol'd.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

Julius Belmont said:


> A eBay thing, look at how high, look at the comment she has in caps, then questions. I lol'd.



So she is whining on how many problems she has with money and financing her kids


so what does she do sell a console for 20.000 for fucking plastic surgery instead of spending it on her children's studies


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

3058 8405 5670 3447 "Vegitto"


my friend code XD

add me and pm me your friend code since rock lee hasn't updated his topic yet 

damnit I accidently double posted instead of editing


----------



## Goofy Titan (Dec 9, 2006)

Q:	You might want to try getting a non trailer-trash bitch to sell your shit, crazy asshole.
	Dec-06-06 
	A:	Merry Christmas! Thanks for looking! Thanks for the GREAT advice. I'm sure it will help, ZEUS-ALMIGHTY. How tall are you?

Lawl


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

What does tallness have to do with the insult? XD

she doesn't make sense

question

what is this


----------



## Shika-Chou (Dec 9, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What does tallness have to do with the insult? XD
> 
> she doesn't make sense
> 
> ...



That's a stand for the Wii so you can place it vertically


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

Shika-Chou said:


> That's a stand for the Wii so you can place it vertically



Vertical? but that is already taken care of by the grey stand


----------



## Mulatto (Dec 9, 2006)

Grey stand goes ontop of the plastic one.

Don't ask me why, it just does.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 9, 2006)

Mulatto said:


> Grey stand goes ontop of the plastic one.
> 
> Don't ask me why, it just does.



I guess its so it wouldn't fall on its side


----------



## FFLN (Dec 10, 2006)

Vegitto-guy said:
			
		

> Anybody know what is going on, my wifi usb stick barely connects
> 
> it worked twice, but no it stopped, distance is no problem since its on the side of my computer like just abit away from my wii



That thing's sort of "iffy" with its connection at times. Try keeping it on that USB cable that came with it and wave it around until you get a good connection. Other than that, check to make sure nothing's interfering with it.



			
				RockLee said:
			
		

> Or it didn't happen.
> 
> I'm going to see if I can wake up early and hit Best Buy and Target tomorrow.
> 
> ...



eBay will be your Wii-friend. $500 bucks for your Wii right now will save you in the long-run, right?

Oh yeah, and what do you guys keep your Wii on top of, if you're standing it vertically? It doesn't really seem like a good idea to put the in-flow fan on the bottom...


----------



## Shiron (Dec 10, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> So she is whining on how many problems she has with money and financing her kids
> 
> 
> so what does she do sell a console for 20.000 for fucking plastic surgery instead of spending it on her children's studies


Which tells me that she's probably just making the whole thing up and is just trying to see if anyone is gullible enough to both believe it and pay that much for it.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> what is this



That goes under the grey stand. It's purely to add more stability. Do you know what your console falling over does if it's spinning a disc at the time? You probably don't need it, but I use it just to be safe...


----------



## RockLee (Dec 10, 2006)

First, I'm poor. 250$ is a lot for me.

Secondly, Nintendo designed the stand for air to flow freely, fret not.

Thirdly... I dunno. She lookth poor. I'd give her the money were I rich. But I wish she'd spend it on something worthwhile.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 10, 2006)

Haha yeah that clear stand thing had me wondering at first too. I do use it though, just incase.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 10, 2006)

that clear cover is for when your playing gamecube games ( it says this in the manual) because if you have the system in the stand and you have GC controller s hooked into it there is a chance that it will fall down.


----------



## Aman (Dec 10, 2006)

I've never seen that thing, maybe I was in too much of a hurry when I opened the box...? XD


----------



## Akira (Dec 10, 2006)

Whens the next shipment of Wii's to the UK?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2006)

The real question is...when can we start talking Zelda spoilers? No big ones...just interesting stuff...like my favorite thing of all...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Dark Link is teh COOLEST!

I'll be putting that whole cutscene on YouTube later.
Personally, I think it deserves an award for how f'ing freaked up it is...


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 10, 2006)

I believe the actual discussion thread for zelda would be the place for those sorts of things.


Btw, Battle Revolution comes out tuesday, and if it sells anything like Diamond and Pearl for the DS, it could possibly become the best selling Wii game in japan.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 10, 2006)

Also, remember, I haven't played Zelda at all yet.

So, if you talk, I'll find your IP, address, phone number, and favorite food, and proceed to _kill_ you.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 10, 2006)

CHRONO TRIGGER ON WII VIRTUAL CONSOLE?!!!!?!?!?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

Sexy said:


> CHRONO TRIGGER ON WII VIRTUAL CONSOLE?!!!!?!?!?



What?

What?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Also, remember, I haven't played Zelda at all yet.
> 
> So, if you talk, I'll find your IP, address, phone number, and favorite food, and proceed to _kill_ you.



Why?

It's ok if you haven't played it, we don't mind... well, SOME of us don't mind....

So, did Aman get his Wii yet?


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 10, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What?
> 
> What?





Click on the F Zero screen and then read the summary you'll be like OMG!?!?!?!?!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

im pretty sure that its a mistaek


----------



## Aman (Dec 10, 2006)

Yes, I have my Wii.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

I expected big bold letters and !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! aman


your lack of WIIIIIIIIIIIIIII irritates me


and WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII


----------



## Aman (Dec 10, 2006)

Alright then, I have a big fat WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 10, 2006)

Chrono Trigger will eventually be on the VC, but not yet, so I've heard.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 10, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Btw, Battle Revolution comes out tuesday, and if it sells anything like Diamond and Pearl for the DS, it could possibly become the best selling Wii game in japan.


Battle Revolution may do well, but due to the worldwide shortage of Wii's I doubt we will be seeing any mind blowing sales.  A massive amount of people in Japan have DS's so it's pretty easy for Diamond/Pearl to sell well.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 10, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Chrono Trigger will eventually be on the VC, but not yet, so I've heard.



square-enix already said that they're supporting the VC, so it's
only a matter of time


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

You could just get the rom and emulator now, try it out, see if you like it aswell.


----------



## Aman (Dec 10, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Might of been posted but DBZ: BT2 review - *6.5*
> 
> I Don't agree, and this review sucks cock.


Sorry, I stopped reading when I read gamespot.com.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Lol, it's a crap review. 6.5 Are they crazy? The give the first one higher when this one improves on EVERY aspect, get the fuck out of here -_-


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You never played it? well lets just say its a cult classic , characters , story and even gameplay outmatches MOST rpgs of today. Even though it is 2d the whole game is pretty much flawless and is still ranked one of the best games of all time.
> 
> 
> Lets just say CT blows away all FF's but 5 and 6.



I never even HEARD of it before last year

I don't like it

it feels slow and stupid


----------



## Taizi124 (Dec 10, 2006)

*Question on Wii*

So i have Naruto GNT4 and i was trying to play it on my wii, but for some reason the free loader won't work.  anyone know?


----------



## Aman (Dec 10, 2006)

You could've asked this in the Wii thread.

Some GC freeloaders work on the Wii, some don't, unfortunately.


----------



## Aman (Dec 10, 2006)

Hey everyone, I was going to play SSBM on my Wii, and one of my controllers is a third party controller, and it wouldn't work! 

Is this something Nintendo did on purpose?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I never even HEARD of it before last year
> 
> I don't like it
> 
> it feels slow and stupid



OMG, someone agrees with me  I didn't feel it was a complete waste, but blow FF's away? Hell it can't even touch Star ocean


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Also third party Gamecube controllers don't work on it


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

I hated that stupid frog with this stupid "knight" like speeches


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

you mean third party controllers don't work on the wii or on the import games?

because my third party controller works perfectly


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

^LMAO, i agree so much, this is a first...*Takes a picture*


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Does it? Weird amen said it's not working, but that's imported game, so maybe that's why.


----------



## Aman (Dec 10, 2006)

No one knows anything about third party controllers?


----------



## Kayo (Dec 10, 2006)

No idea, sorry

BTW GameSpot reviews sucks because they are biased. Microsoft bought them out. I always look at IGN for the reviews because these days they do a much better work.


----------



## Aman (Dec 10, 2006)

I tried playing SSBM, no import game. Maybe they stopped some controllers from working?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

I have a nyko airflow controller O_o


----------



## RockLee (Dec 10, 2006)

First time I've ever heard of such a thing occuring.

Also, I also look forward to the Virtual Console for some relatively cheap gaming. There are some classics, like Chrono Trigger, that I missed out on. Stuff like Yoshi's Island as well. So, when I'm broke again, I could just ask for 10$ and buy a game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

RockLee said:


> First time I've ever heard of such a thing occuring.
> 
> Also, I also look forward to the Virtual Console for some relatively cheap gaming. There are some classics, like Chrono Trigger, that I missed out on. Stuff like Yoshi's Island as well. So, when I'm broke again, I could just ask for 10$ and buy a game.



10? don't you only have 20 bucks wii card points

double post yeh but


nintendo has succeeded

my dadwho has never touched a video game in his life has played wii bowling with me for two days no

my mom constantly plays wii tennis with me


I also like that you can take out the disc without turning on the wii

is there a way to make the blue glow glow all the time? =/ it would look way better


----------



## RockLee (Dec 10, 2006)

send yourself an email and never open it.

Also, I wanna make a public service announcement.

I'm sorry about the Wii Friend Codes thread. I'm studying for finals, and I'm online sporadically, and only to check if there are Wii's available. 

I'LL UPDATE IT I LOVE YOU ALL

EXCEPT THOSE THAT HAVE TWO WII, I HATE YOU


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 10, 2006)

RockLee said:


> send yourself an email and never open it.
> 
> Also, I wanna make a public service announcement.
> 
> ...



Send myself a email?


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 10, 2006)

Send an email to your Wii (friendcode@wii.com), and just don't ever open it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 10, 2006)

Wow someone calling Chrono Trigger Stupid? well thats your opinon sadly. its still ranked among the best games of all time and yes it does beat alot of FF's out there. Ff 5 and 6 beat out X and what not "shrugs" to each his own.


plus all stop double posting either way  DS will know, its against the rules and your senior members and should know them by now.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

I never got whay it was so bad to double post...

I know you gotta say all you want in one post, but it isn't a crime douvble posting.

Man, I should make a thread on that!!!


----------



## Shiron (Dec 10, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> I never got whay it was so bad to double post...
> 
> I know you gotta say all you want in one post, but it isn't a crime douvble posting.
> 
> Man, I should make a thread on that!!!


Because it's needless, annoying, just a way to get your post count up (and thus something spammers could use to their advantage if it were allowed), and needlessly lengthens the ammount of scrolling people have to do when their browsing the thread.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 10, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wow someone calling Chrono Trigger Stupid? well thats your opinon sadly. its still ranked among the best games of all time and yes it does beat alot of FF's out there. Ff 5 and 6 beat out X and what not "shrugs" to each his own.
> 
> 
> plus all stop double posting either way  DS will know, its against the rules and your senior members and should know them by now.



Beat out X? It's a matter of opinion, it's not stated anywhere that chrono trigger is better.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 10, 2006)

Vhrono Trigger still is awesome though...^^^


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 10, 2006)

2Shea said:


> Send an email to your Wii (friendcode@wii.com), and just don't ever open it.


Actually it's w[yourfriendcode]@wii.com. And first you need to add the email to your Wii.

So yeah, go into your Wii's address book, and click "Add", and "Other", then add your email address. Soon after you should get an email that a Wii is trying to add you (it'll come from the email address of your Wii). Once you reply to that email they'll be linked.

Then you can just send your Wii an email and as long as you don't open it the Wii will glow blue. Also, you can attach pictures to emails and view them in the picture channel...

(on the double posting issue) Double posting is an evil crime. The edit button exists for a reason. The only time I can understand double posting is for bump reasons, if nobodies replied in a long time. If you must double post, it is your duty if nothing else to remove your sig from the 2nd post. Or, do what I do sometimes and copy your first post to the top of your 2nd post, then delete your first post altogether. That way your not cheating the post count.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 11, 2006)

*Zelda Wii / Phantom Hourglass *
from neogaf/Thehylia.com

Taken from Game Informer

Just received my copy of Issue 165 of Game Informer. I believe much of the info about Twilight Princess is already out there, but I don't think anyone caught two cool tibits. The first relates to the much anticipated Phantom Hourglass for the Nintendo DS. At GDC 2006, it was revealed and Iwata hinted it would be out by the end of this year. However, at E3 2006 it became apparent this wouldn't be the case, and The Hylia confirmed a delay to 2007 after speaking with Nintendo at San Diego Comic Con in July.

Game Informer is reporting that Phantom Hourglass has not just been pushed back to "early 2007" as previously reported, but all the way to October 15th, 2007. If so, that means the first DS Zelda adventure will be out next Holiday season. We've also heard rumors the game is getting a major reworking since E3 2006 - as nothing new has been shown for the title since that time.

The other cool bit of information is also a rumor from Game Informer, which states the next Wii Zelda has already been under development for about a year (this sort of contradicts what the Iwata Asks interviews have been saying, but hey, nothing is impossible). The bottom line from the rumor is expect the next Wii Zelda sooner rather than later.

As for Twilight Princess, Link was voted the #1 Hero of 2006, The Postman was voted the #9 Dork of 2006 and Twilight Princess took home Game of the Year and #1 Moment of the Year. The game also received Game of the Month honors and received a perfect 10.


----------



## Aman (Dec 11, 2006)

Oh damn, I read the Zelda spoiler. I hope that doesn't affect anything... >_<


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 11, 2006)

Q_Q I want my Phantom Hourglass, but if the delay will help it anywhere near how much delays helped Twilight Princess then I will accept them.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 11, 2006)

Can...

Can you spoiler the spoiler? Because I stopped reading as soon as my eyes read Zan-


----------



## syrup (Dec 11, 2006)

by Ugly-baka-girl

"Nintendo is hoping the ease of the controls will draw a new generation of players as the maker of the Pokemon and Super Mario games is locked in a fierce three-way battle with Sony Corp.'s PlayStation 3 and Microsoft Corp.'s Xbox 360."

Does this mean mario may abandon nintendo...:shock


----------



## Aman (Dec 11, 2006)

What are you talking about? That article says nothing about that.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 11, 2006)

red steel is good why is everyone saying it's crap?!?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 11, 2006)

I would like to try red Steel.^^^

My brother says it's too easy and the swordfighting sucks.

I don't beleive him, I wanna try the game anyways.


----------



## Scared Link (Dec 11, 2006)

it's fun to point the gun. I love it! I don't know why people say it's crap.


----------



## Vergil (Dec 11, 2006)

Sexy said:


> it's fun to point the gun. I love it! I don't know why people say it's crap.



it is fun! and it is a bit easy at the moment. the swordplay is alright. nothing fantastic but it does the job and a great first attempt at some new gameplay.

I'd recommend it


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 11, 2006)

I beat Zelda this weekend! 
Best Zelda ever!
I'm so full of spoilers right now...


----------



## RockLee (Dec 11, 2006)

Go to the blasted Zelda thread, then. Geez. <_<


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 11, 2006)

I just needed to advertise...


----------



## FFLN (Dec 11, 2006)

I haven't even been playing Zelda. I'm near the end of the first temple and I just stopped there. I've mainly been putting my free time towards DBZ. Must.. unlock... all Super Saiyan levels...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2006)

^DBZ kicks ass  But i want zelda so bad


----------



## FFLN (Dec 11, 2006)

Huh? You don't have it?


----------



## Corruption (Dec 11, 2006)

DBZ does kick ass, I'm also only in the first temple too in zelda. Haven't been playing it much, but I will.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Huh? You don't have it?



Waiting for my gamecube version


----------



## Hell On Earth (Dec 11, 2006)

can wii play ?? lol i love that commerical.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 11, 2006)

Lol they are funny, those two guys. Good commercials, shows good portion of gameplay plus the "Family" picture thingy.


----------



## Jackal Iscariot (Dec 11, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Waiting for my gamecube version



me too... me too....   

T_____________________________T

im sucha zeldatard omg


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2006)

The Jackal Experience said:


> me too... me too....
> 
> T_____________________________T
> 
> im sucha zeldatard omg



A true zeldatard buys a wii just for the full experience instead of the butchered version


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> A true zeldatard buys a wii just for the full experience instead of the butchered version



WRONG!
A true Zeldatard (capitalized) buys A Wii just for the full experience and then buys the butchered version anyway.

Double gold discs baby!


----------



## Mizura (Dec 12, 2006)

Mii idea for the day: Nintendo Classics, Mii version.

Imagine classic platform games with the the Mii as characters instead of Mario and the likes. So you'll have one Mii instead of Mario, working to save another Mii from Donkey Kong or the likes.

It'd be hilarious. Imagine your boyfriend as the maiden in distress. X'D And they could all just be put up on Virtual Console.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2006)

Agreed but nintendo isn't smart enough


----------



## Mizura (Dec 12, 2006)

But it'd be so funny.  And perfect for Virtual Console.

Just modify the classics a bit to have Mii characters appear instead of the usual, and that's it. They'd be able to sell many classics with nothing but aesthetic change. And the players would get such a blast.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 12, 2006)

You'd have to make 8-bit Mii's?


----------



## Mizura (Dec 12, 2006)

^ It shouldn't be too hard to find a way to convert existing Miis into 8-bits. =\


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 12, 2006)

Or just have it be a complete remake of the classics, with new graphics (not 3d, but like 3d/2d... New Super Mario Bros type style).


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, supposedly the new Animal Crossing for the Wii will allow you to use your Miis as your actual characters and you get to keep the clothing from the game and have it transferred to other games... supposedly. O_o


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 12, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Well, supposedly the new Animal Crossing for the Wii will allow you to use your Miis as your actual characters and you get to keep the clothing from the game and have it transferred to other games... supposedly. O_o



that would be pure awesomeness :amazed
If so my friends ambition to make his mii look like Link would come true XD
(if the shop where you can design your own clothing is still in AC)


----------



## K-deps (Dec 12, 2006)

can somebody tell me if its worth to buy the wi fi usb thing yet because it doesnt seem very useful yet

I heard you can use it with elebits and thats it

so is it worth it or not?

and btw


*Elebits* *8.3*
and yes the score was lowered cause of graphics


----------



## Aman (Dec 12, 2006)

Right now there are rumors saying that Nintendo will show us a completely new Zelda game that will be a Wii-exclusive. This same rumor also says that this game has been being developed for a year already.

Nintendo chose to not comment.

Awesome if true!


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 12, 2006)

Truly awesome, indeed!  

*A couple of hours left until I have my WIIIIIIIIIIII!*


----------



## Aman (Dec 12, 2006)

Congrats.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 12, 2006)

Darkness guy said:
			
		

> DBZ does kick ass, I'm also only in the first temple too in zelda. Haven't been playing it much, but I will.



It certainly does. I'm in the Majin Buu arc now... and that means a bunch of Super Saiyan levels have been unlocked. Now to unlock Super Saiyan 3... It's a pain to play as Hercule though. I was thrown out of the ring so many times when playing as him. Finally managed to 'Ring out' 18 instead of myself.



			
				Crazymtf said:
			
		

> Waiting for my gamecube version



Hm, and all this time I assumed that you had a Wii too. I guess that means you've only been playing the PS2 version of DBZ too.



			
				Mizura said:
			
		

> Mii idea for the day: Nintendo Classics, Mii version.
> 
> Imagine classic platform games with the the Mii as characters instead of Mario and the likes. So you'll have one Mii instead of Mario, working to save another Mii from Donkey Kong or the likes.



A few thoughts like that passed through my head too. So chances are that it'll also go through the heads of those working with the VC. Besides that, I considered it to be an interesting thought when I had it, and it would encourage some more people to get certain VC games that they wouldn't have gotten. Although, we may have to pay a bit more for it than others, simply due to the extra work.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 12, 2006)

Im curious....

Does the Wii get new games for shop channel every monday?

Also, will it be possible for the Wii to play DVD's in the US?


----------



## FFLN (Dec 12, 2006)

No DVD playback yet. Usually the VC gets new games on Monday.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 12, 2006)

Aman said:


> Right now there are rumors saying that Nintendo will show us a completely new Zelda game that will be a Wii-exclusive. This same rumor also says that this game has been being developed for a year already.
> 
> Nintendo chose to not comment.
> 
> Awesome if true!



yea i posted that

anyways , FUCKING HELLLLLL MY WII..... its already kinda fucked up..

I dropped it twice , and its now showing little dead pixels on the Screen when playing my Wii games.
I dont even have a Warranty...any ideas anyone?

Its not game ruining , but it gets annoying sometimes.
I did hear something about registering your Wii on nintendo site gives you a Warranty. Is it true?

HELP ME!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2006)

HOW in gods name do you drop a wii twice?do you somehow trip over the non existing controller wires?

and I think its your screen most likely i never heard of a console giving dead pixels as result of dropping it, it just stops working or it works


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 12, 2006)

Heh , believe or not . Its no way in hell its my HDTV . When I was setting it up , The damn thing fell because it wasnt locked to the Wii holder. No biggie , wasnt a huge drop . A small one at least. and I tested it at my friends tv.Shit small black dots.

The second was mainly because Im a dumbass , I took it to my friends house in a backpack , somehow it slipped out ( zipper open  ) and now has a Small crack on the top , very very small.

But anyways , to answer your question yes , DEAD pixels .. or black dots on screen that always appear on screen when playing zelda/DBZ, alot of em too.

I find it hard to believe nintendo has now low quality hardware. for fuck sakes ... my NES still works and I dropped it god knows how many times.

Either that , or I got a faulty shit unit. 
God damn



how do i get my Wii's PIN/Serial number? Everyone can get a 90 day warranty if you register with them. For free!

I suggest you do so. PIN/Serial anyone?!! where do I go


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2006)

They wont cover your wii

its your own fault, the moment they see the crack ontop they will send it back and say its not under quaratine,

but its somewhere under your wii


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> They wont cover your wii
> 
> its your own fault, the moment they see the crack ontop they will send it back and say its not under quaratine,
> 
> but its somewhere under your wii



I guess ill buy another then.


how do you know this anyways? the crack has nothing to do with it.

The gamecube games play fine , Wii games have black spots on the screen. Its thier shit quality hardware.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 12, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> I guess ill buy another then.
> 
> 
> how do you know this anyways? the crack has nothing to do with it.
> ...



The moment they see the crack they will know that you dropped it thus you aren't under guarantee, but you can try

don't call their hardware shit its not their fault your a idiot


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 12, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> The moment they see the crack they will know that you dropped it thus you aren't under guarantee, but you can try
> 
> don't call their hardware shit its not their fault your a idiot



dropping it less than 2 feet and causing it to maulfunction is shit hardware , Especially in heavy fucking carpet.

I blame myself for dropping it ( to a maltitude ) but causing internal problems on thier part is garbage. So easy to fuck up.

Whatever.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 12, 2006)

"Why do they make these babies so soft?"

You drop them once, and they're shot...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 12, 2006)

WHOA WHOA WHOA STOP!

Dude, if you dropped your Wii (WTF is wrong with you?) and it's not working right, you can get a new one for free in like a couple days...

This happened just the other day to a friend of mine. After this colossal spilling of all his stuff and the Wii slamming hard right on it's corner, I talked to Nintendo (I just neglected to mention the dropping part, only the "it won't read discs part") and he ended up giving them his credit card number (just to make sure he wasn't stealing from them, there's no charge) and they immediately shipped him another one along with a box to ship the broken one back...

If they say you need a warranty (they didn't even bring it up with him), then just register your system and get that 90-day extension. Don't register unless you need to though, 'cause the extended warranty only works once. Don't waste it unless they ask for it...

I agree, the Wii is much less robust than any Nintendo system to date, and that's a disappointment (although the Wiimote is surprisingly resilient). The good news is Nintendo has the best customer service on Earth and they don't bullshit you like Sony and Microsoft. I've heard a million horror stories about broken 360's and M$'s disgusting response to 'em...


----------



## Aman (Dec 12, 2006)

> Nintendo and Chart Track have confirmed to GamesIndustry.biz that the Wii has become the fastest-selling home console ever, with 105,000 systems already sold.
> 
> Last week, Nintendo announced that consumers snapped up 50,000 Wii units within 12 hours of the console going on sale.
> 
> ...



Credits to Wii60. 

Awesome btw. ^_^


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 12, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> WHOA WHOA WHOA STOP!
> 
> Dude, if you dropped your Wii (WTF is wrong with you?) and it's not working right, you can get a new one for free in like a couple days...
> 
> ...



thanks man , thats what I really needed to hear.
Excellent.

Any idea how to start the process? well , you said call them( tell em Im getting shit picture etc ) , and they'll ship it for me? and Ill ship mine afterwards.
give me the number you called them ( nintendo one) 

But yeah , I dont have the free warranty yet . But I could get it anytime.
What are some of things I need to have on hand?
Serial Number?
Console Number? etc

Thanks again

and yea I agree on you on the zelda scene the 
*Spoiler*: __ 



post OOT , scene Link stabing Ellia with no eyes , dark links.... one HELL of a Dark Scene... link starting to feel the power of the fused shadow...


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 12, 2006)

Dragon Quest 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Swords


 on the Wii!!!

I'm too lazy to post the pics here if someone does want to go ahead.



First time in a LONG time that actually like some of Akira Toriyama character designs.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 12, 2006)

^ Ya DQ swords has a story and a team as well . Game looks pretty intresting.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 12, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> thanks man , thats what I really needed to hear.
> Excellent.
> 
> Any idea how to start the process? well , you said call them( tell em Im getting shit picture etc ) , and they'll ship it for me? and Ill ship mine afterwards.
> ...




bump for nmaster64

damn the thread post limit!!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> Dragon Quest
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Well wii game is finally looking kickass, the DQ9 makes me sad


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 12, 2006)

Who let Courtney Love into the DQ universe?


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 12, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Who let Courtney Love into the DQ universe?







Looks to me more like 1980's Madonna Goth look she once had.  

And no I'm not a fan of Madonna just know how she looked back then because of MTV etc... So don't you judge me!!!


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 12, 2006)

Mmmmm, as a proud owner of Kenshin Dragon Quest, I cried tears of happy when I saw these screenies.

Anyway, guess who got something before the Japanese did today?

BAN KAI BIATCH!!!





And the new DQ girl looks like a goth Ayla from CT. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2006)

Is it any good? Or is it bad like the two reviews i seen? Not that it matters seeing as i wont have a Japanese wii


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 12, 2006)

DS i hope you post some videos of you playing bleach!


----------



## Gutsu (Dec 12, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Mmmmm, as a proud owner of Kenshin Dragon Quest, I cried tears of happy when I saw these screenies.
> 
> Anyway, guess who got something before the Japanese did today?
> 
> BAN KAI BIATCH!!!



So how bad is it?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 12, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> bump for nmaster64
> 
> damn the thread post limit!!


1-800-255-3700 (hit 0 for operator when you get to the menu). I've had that number memorized since I was like 8...I can also rattle off my NP subscription number on the fly too...just be careful with what you say, play it smart. They're pretty lenient about what it takes to get a free one. If you don't think they're gonna give ya one, hang up and call back and get a more helpful operator. I don't think you'll have any problems. Just tell 'em what's wrong, dodge telling them how it's YOUR fault, and do what they say.


crazymtf said:


> Well wii game is finally looking kickass, the DQ9 makes me sad


*OWND!* DS FTW!


Donkey Show said:


> Anyway, guess who got something before the Japanese did today?
> 
> BAN KAI BIATCH!!!
> 
> ...


You. Suck. Gimme.

So how pwnge is it? I'm importing it the _second_ I find out how to play import games...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2006)

^Don't expect much after seeing reviews for Bleach Wii. 

As for "Owned" Don't understand? How am i owned exactly?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 12, 2006)

Not you specifically. DQ9 on DS is ownge, and I guess it not being on PS3 owns Sony too. If your sad about that than I guess you got ownd too...

And if there's one type of game I don't listen to reviews on, it's anime fighters, because that's my favorite genre of all time so it's always curved up for me...

Naruto 4 is in my top 10 games of all time...


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2006)

Well i wanted DQ9 on a console, PS2/PS3/XBOX 360/Wii, any of them would of made me happy but it's square and as much as i love them they go for whatever will make money and obviously how DS sells in japan it's a smart move. So nah you didn't own me since i own DS/Will own a Wii, but i just wanted DQ9 on a "Console" not a "Handheld" ya know? 

As for anime fighters being good...naruto top 10? Oh man you gonna love Bleach then


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 12, 2006)

Gutsu said:


> So how bad is it?



LOL! XD 

Number 1, it's not bad.
Number 2, it's a lot easier to jump into than DBZ:BT2 for the Wii.

If you're expecting a fighting game with SFIII caliber gameplay, then no, this isn't for you.  *But if you're a fan of the series and like to slash around pretending to do ban kais and whatnot, then yes, get this game*.  For the couple of hours I've spent playing with single player and with my bro, this game is pretty interesting.  On the surface, the gameplay "seems" shallow, but as I kept on playing through and facing the harder enemies, there were some pretty cool techniques I started to see that I need to learn, plus parrying, guard breaking, clashing, and others I forget.  All in all, it's easy to jump in for beginners and it seems to have enough depth if you wanted to get into the fighting engine a bit more.  Now mind you, I've only had this game for a couple hours, so this isn't my final verdict.

Fighting with the Wii-mote and nunchuck is pretty easy enough.  There are 3 attacks, vertical, horizontal, and thrust, which you basically execute with the same motions on the Wii-mote.  Holding the B button while doing those 3 motions will initiate the special attacks.  Holding the A button will do a strong slash and it seems to stun the enemy.  The nunchuck analog moves you around (so does the d-pad).  Holding the C button while moving dashes, but if you're not moving and you start shaking the nunchuck, you start to charge your "ban kai" meter.  Z blocks and can parry when you press it at the time of attack.

I get into the game a bit because I keep flailing my arms whenever I do Ichigo's ban kai super or go into the Getsuga Tenshou motion (since that's exactly what you have to do to use it).  It's good fun and I'm glad I got it.  There's tons of unlockables similar to Bleach DS and the added storyline is pretty interesting as well, with the new character made specifically for this game.  If you're comparing this game to the upper echelon of fightings games such as SFIII, Guilty Gear, Tekken, and even Bleach DS, it'll probably disappoint you, but for a Wii fighting game that pretty much anybody can get into, this is it.  I had my reservations about the game itself, but once I started playing it more, I like it a lot now.  But I'm gonna rest for a bit because I swear I'm going to get tennis elbow from this game. XD


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Well i wanted DQ9 on a console, PS2/PS3/XBOX 360/Wii, any of them would of made me happy but it's square and as much as i love them they go for whatever will make money and obviously how DS sells in japan it's a smart move. So nah you didn't own me since i own DS/Will own a Wii, but i just wanted DQ9 on a "Console" not a "Handheld" ya know?


Eh, I was just pullin' your chain. I know where your comin' from, I think I would have rather seen it on Wii. But I'm not really a Dragon Quest fan, so I'm actually MORE likely to play it on DS than console anyway. Actually, from what I read on the game so far, I'm a actually interested in it now. 4 players with 4 DS's is awesome, 'cause I love how you all aren't bound to each other and can go wherever you want. To me it's looking like what Crystal Chronicles SHOULD be (albeit in the DQ universe not FF).



> As for anime fighters being good...naruto top 10? Oh man you gonna love Bleach then


Why? I don't see a strong connection between those two. I have Bleach GC, and it's ok. I like it more than most people, but it's definitely not even in my top 50 or anything. Naruto 4 is great because of the insanely fun infinite-replay multiplayer, it's a lot like Smash Bros. in that respect. Also, that series is the only one I've seen really tear down walls and become fun for people who haven't seen the anime or aren't even anime fans. I am expecting a lot more out of Bleach Wii than Bleach GC though...


DonkeyShow: AWESOME. Yeah, I'm definitely getting that ASAP. I can tell I'll love it to death.

One thing...you keep talking about all this Bankai stuff...what about characters without a Bankai? Oh, and how are the specials? Are they better than Bleach GC's crappy little scenes? How far into the series does it go? 
*Spoiler*: __ 



does the bald dude have his bankai?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 12, 2006)

@DS - Ah maybe it'll come out in america in a year or so since Bleach is doing good here. *I hear ratings are high?* So thanks for the info. 

@Nmaster - Well about the Naruto top 10, this is just a question, not a offense one i hope, but have you've owned a PS1/PS2/XBOX/XBOX 360?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 12, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> One thing...you keep talking about all this Bankai stuff...what about characters without a Bankai? Oh, and how are the specials? Are they better than in Bleach GC? How far into the series does it go?
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



I never really got into Bleach GC because I didn't like it, but from what I can remember, not really.  There's also much more immersion with the slashing, plus the battle speed feels a lot faster, especially when you're doing 30 hit combos. With specials like Ban kai Ichigo's, you can do more damage if you keep on slashing about.

As for the spoiler, I haven't unlocked him yet, so I dunno.

And if you're expecting this game to come out anytime soon, i.e. within the next year, oh god no.  The US anime is about more than 2 years behind, and that's if there are no breaks between each weekly episode.


----------



## Volken (Dec 12, 2006)

Bleach sounds awesome. Even if it isn't up to the level of the other fighting games, I'm sure I'll love it just because it's a Bleach fighting game. 

EDIT: And of course the Bankai cry!


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 12, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> @Nmaster - Well about the Naruto top 10, this is just a question, not a offense one i hope, but have you've owned a PS1/PS2/XBOX/XBOX 360?


No, but I've played pretty much everything of interest to me on those systems. I live with a PS2 (roomate) and there are 4 Xbox's in the University game room I play Halo 2 with my buds all the time...

As for 360, I've played a couple games on it, but nothing better than Halo 2. I'm still really wanting to try out Gears...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 12, 2006)

It's a very good read and it's cool seeing his perspective on the console war.

EDIT:  Plus...



DQ: Swords VAs =D


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2006)

You still never answered me...





> One thing...you keep talking about all this Bankai stuff...what about characters without a Bankai?


----------



## RockLee (Dec 13, 2006)

They probably get a side technique.

Ever played Bleach DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 13, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> You still never answered me...





> They probably get a side technique.
> 
> Ever played Bleach DS?



LOL, I would have said get the game and find out for yourself, but I don't feel like being much of an ass today. XD  But it's pretty much what RockLee said.

Every character can go into a "ban kai state."  You are in that state for a certain amount of time with beefed up super moves and one ultimate move that drains the bar.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> I never really got into Bleach GC because I didn't like it, but from what I can remember, not really.  There's also much more immersion with the slashing, plus the battle speed feels a lot faster, especially when you're doing 30 hit combos. With specials like Ban kai Ichigo's, you can do more damage if you keep on slashing about.
> 
> As for the spoiler, I haven't unlocked him yet, so I dunno.
> 
> And if you're expecting this game to come out anytime soon, i.e. within the next year, oh god no.  The US anime is about more than 2 years behind, and that's if there are no breaks between each weekly episode.



no real excuse, i mean one pieceon the PS2 came out here, so did naruto taisen 2 and those anime aren't even out here


----------



## FFLN (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, tell us how you feel about Bleach Wii in a couple of weeks. I remember playing Bleach GC and trying to stick with it just to see the specials and Bankai, but I got bored of just unlocking still-shots, so I just stopped at around Hitsugaya, I believe. If you're still having fun with it after two weeks, then I might consider getting it.

Oh yeah, get the One Piece game for the Wii when it comes out and tell us how that one is. It's supposed to be out sometime in December, am I right?


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 13, 2006)

> no real excuse, i mean one pieceon the PS2 came out here, so did naruto taisen 2 and those anime aren't even out here



It still doesn't matter in America though as they are licensed now. The same thing happened with DBGT on the PS1 in the states, considering next to no one knew what Dragon Ball Z, let alone GT, was.  But then once DBZ was licensed in the states, there was next to nothing released game-wise until the near end of the Buu Saga was aired in the States.

If you get Bleach Wii released at all in your region, consider yourself lucky because the some publisher has a soft side for Bleach.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

I hate america, only reason why we got onepiece and naruto is because those games are out there already


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2006)

The only reason we got them is because they're popular series here and therefore they'll make money.

Don't expect Bleach Wii for a couple years minimum if ever. Christmas '08 is optimistic.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 13, 2006)

nobody has anything to say about the Elebits review I posted....anyone? 


anywho Bleach looks like a great game!

I envy you DS!!


----------



## Mizura (Dec 13, 2006)

I admit when I read the description of Elebits, I found the concept rather hilarious. XD I didn't know what the game was about until then.

Bully boy out to bully the Elebits. Hah! XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> The only reason we got them is because they're popular series here and therefore they'll make money.
> 
> Don't expect Bleach Wii for a couple years minimum if ever. Christmas '08 is optimistic.



I don't understand why europe gets naruto and onepiece games while the series arent dubbed here yet (well not in belgium atleast)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 13, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> The only reason we got them is because they're popular series here and therefore they'll make money.
> 
> Don't expect Bleach Wii for a couple years minimum if ever. Christmas '08 is optimistic.



That sucks..

I hope it takes less for Bleach DS to come out in the US.

I wanna get that game.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 13, 2006)

> European Release Of First Next-Generation Dragon Ball Z Game
> 
> Dragon Ball Z: Budokai Tenkaichi 2 for WiiTM Scheduled for March 2007 European Release
> 
> ...



Sounds good that we Europeans get some extras after so long wait, I hope they also fix the bugs this game had. March 2007 is like forever


----------



## Aman (Dec 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I don't understand why europe gets naruto and onepiece games while the series arent dubbed here yet (well not in belgium atleast)


The mangas are translated here though... Over here, One Piece is at like volume 37 or something.

WTF, EUROPE GETS TO WAIT EVEN LONGER FOR T2?  I don't care about extras, I just want the damn game! T_T


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

6 Extra character? Not bad for you guys, but yeah that sucks on delay part


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

I bet that they are just stupid characters nobody really cares about


----------



## Aman (Dec 13, 2006)

Obviously, since all the main characters are in the game already...

Anyways, DQ going back to Nintendo is going to have a huge impact even on the Wii's sales, DQ is that huge. So that should be mentioned in this thread even though it's a game for the DS...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2006)

Aman said:


> The mangas are translated here though... Over here, One Piece is at like volume 37 or something.
> 
> WTF, EUROPE GETS TO WAIT EVEN LONGER FOR T2?  I don't care about extras, I just want the damn game! T_T



Maybe..just maybe the extra characters will be worth it? I mean I couldn't possibly imagine who'd they include in this version. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




*has yet to unlock the last character: grandpa Gohan, because Hercule is being a prick when it comes to beating 18 a second time around*


----------



## Kayo (Dec 13, 2006)

Maybe Pan (she wasn't in it right?) or some villains from the movies. The 6 dragonball dragons from GT would be awesome.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

No pan was in it. 

@Aman - How much did Dragon Quest 8 sell? I mean PS2 was the most bought system of all so square put it on there, i was wondering how much it sold.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

DQ 8 sold 3 million copies its first *day* of release.


----------



## Aman (Dec 13, 2006)

It sold over three million the first week, that's all I know, sorry. :sweat


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> DQ 8 sold 3 million copies its first *day* of release.



Isn't that like

more then FFXII?


----------



## Aman (Dec 13, 2006)

Well, DQ is the most popular game series in Japan. 

Damn, SS3 got it before me. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Isn't that like
> 
> more then FFXII?



Yes it is DQ is more popular than FF in japan. FF 12 sold 2 million copies in a *Week*.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

This 3 million shit doesn't sound right. I doubt it's 3 million, maybe 2 mil or a little more no way three, that's to high.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 13, 2006)

A couple of words


Nintendo is awsome ,they are very nice and they are giving me a free replacement Wii!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  


that is all!


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2006)

3 million first week: Fastest selling Japanese PS2 title in history. A survey also pinned it as 4th best game of all time (behind other FF and DQ games).

I wonder how Dragon Quest Swords will turn out now in Japan...and Crystal Chronicles on Wii...

The_4th:


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

Ah 3 million in the first week, ok thanks for the information, that's all i wanted to know. As for dragon quest sword, how exactly is the game play? It looks to be a rpg set-up yet when you fight you slash and such with the wiimote, am i right or totally off?


----------



## Aman (Dec 13, 2006)

I said in the first week too, you should've listened to me. XDDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

Mage:  2 million in 2 days

and i have another link stating its over 3 million in a week. but like i said code has the offical Media create link so i will get that off him when he returns from school.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Ah 3 million in the first week, ok thanks for the information, that's all i wanted to know. As for dragon quest sword, how exactly is the game play? It looks to be a rpg set-up yet when you fight you slash and such with the wiimote, am i right or totally off?



Basicly its a slasher with rpg elements I guess, i can understand sword fighting but I also saw pic of a guy using magic 


SSJ4: thats alot of difference from 3 million in one day no? maybe you should check your sources before saying stuff like that

japan actually has a law saying that they cant release it on a weekday


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

*shrugs* the article i read said one day hey it can hapen to anybody. anyways first week sales ( this is software ) in japan when the Wii and PS3 hit.



> November 27 - December 3, 2006
> 1. 269,756 - Tales of Destiny (PS2)
> 2. 176,167 - Wii Sports (Wii)
> 3. 174,297 - Wii Play (Wii)
> ...




HEre was the Week before in software sales ( 360 made it into the top 10)



> November 20 - 26, 2006
> 1. 421,227 - Oshare Majo Love and Berry (DS)
> 2. 150,303 - Jump Ultimate Stars (DS)
> 3. 103,365 - Winning Eleven 10 Europe League 06-07 (PS2)
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2006)

I know some of you were looking for this:

Confirmed working unofficial USB Ethernet Adapter (video):
KINAMAX USB 2.0 to RJ45 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base-T Network Adapter (like $20-25 on )


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *shrugs* the article i read said one day hey it can hapen to anybody. anyways first week sales ( this is software ) in japan when the Wii and PS3 hit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Are we looking for something?  

@Vegitto - Thanks for the info.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 13, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Maybe..just maybe the extra characters will be worth it? I mean I couldn't possibly imagine who'd they include in this version.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 



I unlocked him after getting that Eternal Rivals story arc. You just have to beat him, which should be pretty simple with Goku... It was a pain beating Vegeta though, even though you're using Goku. His energy barrage attack combined with his 199 levels would take 1-2 bars off of Goku's health. I guess he would need that many levels to keep up with SS3 Goku.

And yes, Hercule is a pain to play as. I found myself verbally venting my frustration against him. I just packed him with two Blast 2 +10s and two Health +10s and then just used the exploding present and the weak combo specials on 18 until I finally ringed her out. Wait... no, I tried to ring her out like that, but I actually won that one by running away from one of her attacks and then she SOMEHOW ringed herself out. I think she just landed outside of the ring after firing a special at me. Talk about an example of Hercule's dumb luck.

Enjoy the other special fight after this... it may just leave you feeling frustrated, but I managed to beat it the first time around.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

Well i have the site for all the numbers in japan right now  and NM and I where both wrong.



> November 22 - 28, 2004
> 1) 2,167,072 - Dragon Quest VIII (PS2)
> 2) 65,957 - Ratchet and Clank: Up Your Arsenal (PS2)
> 3) 56,894 - Momotaro Railway USA (PS2)
> ...



These sources are from MEdia Create 


> November 29 - December 5, 2004
> 1) 476,281 - Dragon Quest VIII (PS2)
> 2) 151,373 - Super Mario 64 DS (DS)
> 3) 148,825 - Wario Ware: Touched! (DS)
> ...






> December 6 - 12, 2004
> 1) 203,618 - Dragon Quest VIII (PS2)
> 2) 188,927 - Daito Giken Official Pachinko Slot Simulator Yoshimune (PS2)
> 3) 183,583 - Mobile Suit Gundam: Gundam vs. Z Gundam (PS2)
> ...





> December 13 - 19, 2004
> 1) 548,186 - Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater (PS2)
> 2) 335,014 - Tales of Rebirth (PS2)
> 3) 152,295 - Dragon Quest VIII (PS2)
> ...




but this is a Wii thread so i will stay away from the DQ8 just found offical numbers and of course NM statement and Mine where both wrong at first.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2006)

The Wikipedia is never wrong. What I said was the truthiness.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> The Wikipedia is never wrong. What I said was the truthiness.



Only if that was true


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Only if that was true


It's truth_y_. It came from my gut, and Colbert says you should always think with your gut...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> I know some of you were looking for this:
> 
> Confirmed working unofficial USB Ethernet Adapter (video):
> KINAMAX USB 2.0 to RJ45 Fast Ethernet 10/100 Base-T Network Adapter (like $20-25 on )



How lovely


"out of stock"


uck i hope my computer guy can get ahold of it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

My Wii has been on Wii connect 24 ever since launch and though the left side is kinda warm thats about it. Its kinda intresting really how it works, sadly i cannot play any Wii stuff till my finals are done  because there is no TV here.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

and how are you connected 24/24? wireless router?


the Wifi usb stick is fail, sine the moment you shut down your computer it stops working


my wii has been on wii connect 24 too and indeed the left side is quite hot


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and how are you connected 24/24? wireless router?
> 
> 
> the Wifi usb stick is fail, sine the moment you shut down your computer it stops working
> ...



Using the Wi FI hot spot that is in each dorm complex. 


I tested this with the WI FI usb stick for DS and this also works as well.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Using the Wi FI hot spot that is in each dorm complex.
> 
> 
> I tested this with the WI FI usb stick for DS and this also works as well.



moment you turn off the computer the usb stick is worthless


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

MY PC at my home has not been off for like 2 years lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

Talk about wasting massive amounts of power =/


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Talk about wasting massive amounts of power =/



MAssive amounts of power? you surely do not know anything about PC's then if your making that comment


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> MAssive amounts of power? you surely do not know anything about PC's then if your making that comment



so your saying your computer doesn't use alot of power? must be quite crappy


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> so your saying your computer doesn't use alot of power? must be quite crappy



No think of the Wii in Wii connect 24 mode my friend and then you should understand.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

Ofcourse


I was talking about your computer wasting power not your wii we all know nintendo's claim of low power use


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Ofcourse
> 
> 
> I was talking about your computer wasting power not your wii we all know nintendo's claim of low power use



Sheesh you really do not understand ... PC's also have stand by mode... they also have low power consumtion modes etc... Do you get it NOW? if not i can go into more detail.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

Please go into more detail as far I know my computer doesn't go into standby mode it jsut pops up a screensaver


----------



## Aman (Dec 13, 2006)

My computer has a standby mode, lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 13, 2006)

Even in standby doesn't it take some power? I mean 2 years has to add up to something doesn't it?


----------



## Aman (Dec 13, 2006)

Of course it sucks up some power, but less than it would normally.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

now im gonna try to copy zelda wish me luck


----------



## RockLee (Dec 13, 2006)

If he's dedicated enough.

So, I've heard something about this Wii thing...

Like, the remote looks all weird.


----------



## Aman (Dec 13, 2006)

What ever happened to this thread? Rock out of everyone making jokes?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 13, 2006)

Nintendo made wriststraps stronger!


Check out this picture



Left is the one that came with the wii,right is the wii play controller, notice how much thicker the wiiplay one is? Apparently the australian wii's also have thicker wriststraps seems like nintendo listened


----------



## Volken (Dec 13, 2006)

The wriststrap was never a problem for me, but it's good to see Nintendo trying to improve their products.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 13, 2006)

I haven't had a problem with the straps either, and my brothers are known for swinging the wiimote wildly even though it only requires a small flick of the wrist and nothing has yet to happen. 

But it's become a big enough problem for Nintendo that they have to address and I'm glad that their doing something about it. 

*goes off to play with his Wii*


----------



## FFLN (Dec 13, 2006)

Wow... that must've been boring as heck to replace ALL of the straps on those Wii controllers. Snip off the old one, string on the new one, snip off the old one, string on the new one, etc, etc, etc 'til it's done. Then to restring all of those discarded straps with stronger string... Oh, the monotony.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 13, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> "out of stock"


Holy crap. They were in stock a while after I posted that. They must have gone insanely fast once ppl heard it works on Wii. Try searching PriceGrabber and some places for the same model...


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 14, 2006)

Anyway, back on topic...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2006)

computers still need rest 


I Want that lan adaptor


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 14, 2006)

Where can you GET a Lan adaptor?

My Target or Best But doesn't have one....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2006)

um

they aren't out yet, why do you think people are desperatly looking for replacements


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2006)

Woman after four years of meth


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2006)

I wonder why it works with the wii


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 14, 2006)

i wish a firmware update could make us able to make more customizated Mii's... ...


----------



## Aman (Dec 14, 2006)

Haha. 

Btw, you still don't have a Wii?

Oh yeah forgot to say, Europe is getting Wario Ware January 12th, America 17th.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Dec 14, 2006)

Aman said:


> Haha.
> 
> Btw, you still don't have a Wii?



still not... stores here still have it over 400 dollars... but the price is droping fast >D...

Wii motes are really overpriced though ...


----------



## Soulbadguy (Dec 14, 2006)

wep iam geting my wii today so i will have both the ps3 and the wii(but still no
xbox360...)but when i get it this could mess me up on ff12


----------



## Aman (Dec 14, 2006)

Blind Itachi said:


> still not... stores here still have it over 400 dollars... but the price is droping fast >D...
> 
> Wii motes are really overpriced though ...


Yeah, they're expensive, but they're not just any controllers. XD


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2006)

Soulbadguy said:


> wep iam geting my wii today so i will have both the ps3 and the wii(but still no
> xbox360...)but when i get it this could mess me up on ff12


FF12 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Twilight Princess

Do _not_ put Zelda in if you value the next few hours of your life. There is no "oh, I'll just play it for an hour or so." _You will not sleep, nor eat, nor breath for many, many hours..._


----------



## Soulbadguy (Dec 14, 2006)

i played the demo at nintendo world loved it but one question is it better than windwaker? since i know is going to be my frist w11 buy


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 14, 2006)

Soulbadguy said:


> i played the demo at nintendo world loved it but one question is it better than windwaker? since i know is going to be my frist w11 buy



At least 10X better

It's Ocarina of Time and Link to the Past combined!


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2006)

Soulbadguy said:


> i played the demo at nintendo world loved it but one question is it better than windwaker? since i know is going to be my frist w11 buy


It's like pure sex in video game form. You'll never want to stop and you'll only quit when you just physically can't go on any more...

So, um, yeah, better than Wind Waker...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> FF12 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Twilight Princess
> 
> Do _not_ put Zelda in if you value the next few hours of your life. There is no "oh, I'll just play it for an hour or so." _You will not sleep, nor eat, nor breath for many, many hours..._



Bullshit I play in periods of 15 minutes


though the first time I played for 6 hours


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Bullshit I play in periods of 15 minutes


Does the sheer awesomeness of it all overwhelm you to the point you have to break every 15 from exhaustion and awe?

Yeah, I agree, it's that awesome...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Does the sheer awesomeness of it all overwhelm you to the point you have to break every 15 from exhaustion and awe?
> 
> Yeah, I agree, it's that awesome...



XDDD

its pretty good but its not game of the year for me


HL2 still rawks all <333


im a half-life fanboy 


I just noticed that the loading icon on the tabs of IE7 look like the circle thing from the shop channel


----------



## Aman (Dec 14, 2006)

V-kun, aren't you glad about Wario Ware?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2006)

Ofcourse


IN YOUR FACE AMERICANS


we get wii play first
we get wario ware first
we get sexy box for wii sports
We get easy to open cardboard paper boxes while you guys get crappy plastic shit that you need knifes for (I think)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Ofcourse
> 
> 
> IN YOUR FACE AMERICANS
> ...




and i got Wii before you which matters most  and our boxes are the same as yours 


O ya forgot to mention we got it cheaper than you to ( with Wii sports included)


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> *FF12 <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Twilight Princess*
> 
> Do _not_ put Zelda in if you value the next few hours of your life. There is no "oh, I'll just play it for an hour or so." _You will not sleep, nor eat, nor breath for many, many hours..._



How can you claim this when you don't own FF12 or a PS2, and don't give me the bullshit your friends house cause that's not good enough for a RPG. 

Anyway enjoying Zelda, still windwaker is my fav but this one is still very good.


----------



## Aman (Dec 14, 2006)

WW, your favorite Zelda?

WW was great, but favorite Zelda...?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 14, 2006)

Zelda: OoT is my all-time favorite, so far! I haven't played Zelda:Tp yet!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 14, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> and i got Wii before you which matters most  and our boxes are the same as yours
> 
> 
> O ya forgot to mention we got it cheaper than you to ( with Wii sports included)



you think I give a damn? I am getting GAMES before you this time


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 14, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> you think I give a damn? I am getting GAMES before you this time



1 good game , wario ware


Wii play doesnt count , only for controller though.

Hahaha wait till 2007 when Americans get Smash bros/Galaxy/Prime 3 before you euros!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2006)

Aman said:


> WW, your favorite Zelda?
> 
> WW was great, but favorite Zelda...?



I found in very enjoyable, i didn't like Oot to much, fun and great, but didn't do much for me. MM to me wasn't enjoyable or playable, not fun. Then came WW which kicked some major ass and now TP which also kicks ass


----------



## slimscane (Dec 14, 2006)

I broke the strap on my brothers Wii remote last night :amazed


----------



## Twilit (Dec 14, 2006)

So, for all of you who don't yet have a Wii, have you even so much as seen one in a store? I wanted to jack that display one


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 14, 2006)

Far cry get's a *4*...ouch.


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 14, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Anyway enjoying Zelda, still windwaker is my fav but this one is still very good.



 Agreed its my favorite too buy it way be for these reasons: 

1. Very kiddy and I am young
2. I haven't played TP
3. I started playing games when the snes was old so I never go a chance to play LttP except on an emulator and I didnt even try to beat it 
4. Last time I played OoT was on an emulator that again, I didn't try to beat it. Also the last time I played it on an N64 was at my friends house about 1-2 years ago
5. I only got to watch my brothr play Zelda games.


----------



## Cipher (Dec 14, 2006)

SandManGaara said:


> So, for all of you who don't yet have a Wii, have you even so much as seen one in a store? I wanted to jack that display one



I havn't seen any more than two that were preordered by someone else.  And that was only once.  Everywhere else just has posters or kiosks behind glass.    I wish I had preordered.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 14, 2006)

Yep. 

Same here.

Going to stalk the Wii this Sunday morning.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Dec 15, 2006)

when is the next shipment for wii coming in for the US


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Far cry get's a *4*...ouch.



Odd isn't it like delayed untill like next year march or something?


----------



## Manetheren (Dec 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Odd isn't it like delayed untill like next year march or something?



Considering we got them in our store yesterday for sale, I dont think so.   

I got Elebits and Super Swing Golf.

SSG is a BLAST.

Elebits is about to be put in the system for a test run now.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2006)

Well they delayed it here untill next year march for no real aparent reason but that they heard the complaints of the fans


----------



## FFLN (Dec 15, 2006)

For you guys who don't have a Wii yet and you want one, GO TO eBay. Seriously. It'll save you gas money, time, and health from not having to spend your time driving around to check places or possibly get sick from waiting in the cold for one. Not to mention, you'll get a Wii sooner that way too. Also, I heard that a majority of Best Buys are saving their Wii stock until the 17th, if anyone was curious...


----------



## Manetheren (Dec 15, 2006)

Gamestops are holding them til Sunday too.

Big Nintendo promotion going on this weekend.


----------



## Aman (Dec 15, 2006)

Link removed

Weak...?


----------



## Volken (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow that wriststrap is strong. The detached strength test was impressive. I want to try that myself but I wouldn't want to end up breaking my wriststrap.


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 15, 2006)

Far Cry Vengeance Review IGN


i lol'd


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 15, 2006)

The wrist strap _is_ fairly weak.  Or, at least, there are defects in enough of them that it's a problem.  I broke one of mine playing tennis.  (And with sweaty palms the wiimote did fly out of my hands.  I didn't break anything though.  Tough little bugger, that remote.)

There is a  of the wrist strap.  Or, rather,  and fill out the form and they'll send some to you.  (Euros go to NoE's site, I would think.)


*abondons internet once more*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2006)

By the way the european wii that my mate bought today has a reinforced wriststrap


and his fucking wifi usb adaptor from nintendo wont connect to the wi =/ it worked before the firmware update but it doesnt after the firmware update, nevre connects


----------



## Mindfuck (Dec 15, 2006)

They're going to recall the wrist strap thingamajig. :/

Because it's easily broken, it's going to be extended with 0,4 milimetres, thus: 0,6mm>>1,0 cm. I don't have the Wii yet, but good.

It's for free, and 20th December you can change yours in the store.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2006)

wel the wii play ones and the new wii delivery have the reinforced straps


----------



## Aman (Dec 15, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> The wrist strap _is_ fairly weak.  Or, at least, there are defects in enough of them that it's a problem.  I broke one of mine playing tennis.  (And with sweaty palms the wiimote did fly out of my hands.  I didn't break anything though.  Tough little bugger, that remote.)
> 
> There is a  of the wrist strap.  Or, rather,  and fill out the form and they'll send some to you.  (Euros go to NoE's site, I would think.)
> 
> ...


Okay, thanks. Sucks about your wrist strap btw.


----------



## Dionysus (Dec 15, 2006)

Aman said:


> Okay, thanks. Sucks about your wrist strap btw.


No biggie.  I know how to tie a knot.


And, I think "recall" is the wrong word.  Conflicting reports state Nintendo has offered free strap replacements (like in one of the links I posted), but are not asking every wiimote or strap be returned.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 15, 2006)

I got one!! WIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII!


----------



## Aman (Dec 15, 2006)

Congrats!


----------



## TenguNova (Dec 15, 2006)

Dionysus said:


> And, I think "recall" is the wrong word.  Conflicting reports state Nintendo has offered free strap replacements (like in one of the links I posted), but are not asking every wiimote or strap be returned.



I think Nintendo did say somewhere that this isn't a recall. Yet it seems that the media likes to use the word "recall". That's the last word Nintendo needs to be associated with right now. Those less educated about the Wii might (and I do stress _might_) be discourage from buying it.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 15, 2006)

Eh. I don't see it as aproblem, myself.

Also, I refuse to pay more than launch price for a Wii. It justifies scalpers, and I'm poor.

I'm thinking I'll get it this Sunday, but I won't touch it till Christmas.


----------



## Aman (Dec 15, 2006)

Not even played a Wii yet and you'll hold out until Christmas? What are you, Superman?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2006)

aman

some people know of a thing called

patience


----------



## Volken (Dec 15, 2006)

After I got my Wii I forgot what patience means.


----------



## Volken (Dec 15, 2006)

After I got my Wii I forgot what patience means.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2006)

God wii bowling is so crap, I mean, the worse your ball gets trown the better your result >_>;


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 15, 2006)

Whatever you say Vegitto...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2006)

its true, if you trow the ball so hard that it flies into the air and smashes into the floor you would lose so badly, but in this game if you trow like that it is beter then a perfect trow. I also dislike how you can just stand at a spot where you trow strike after strike which really ruins itif your playing with two people


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Don't worry
> 
> whiners are whiners forever



The irony is palpable

(Lobbing the ball is an actual strategy.  You lose some power, but you also lose curve and the ball goes straighter)


----------



## Aman (Dec 15, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> aman
> 
> some people know of a thing called
> 
> patience


What's that?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> The irony is palpable
> 
> (Lobbing the ball is an actual strategy.  You lose some power, but you also lose curve and the ball goes straighter)



So wait I cant say I don't like a game + the reasons?


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 15, 2006)

You can, but it kinda makes you a loser when what's generally cited as most people's favorite game in the series is shat on because what essentially breaks down to you suck at it...

If you don't like how you can play it standing still (personally, I play much worse I notice when I don't get into it), then don't play that way. If your friends refuse to stop playing cheap, then get some new friends.

I don't think it's fair to fault Wii games because people can sometimes play them in ways they weren't meant. If it takes the fun out of it, then don't play it that way. And if you do, your a tool, the game is not at fault...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 15, 2006)

anyone know how to email yourself so you can get infinite wii blue light?  

cmon!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 15, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> anyone know how to email yourself so you can get infinite wii blue light?


Just add your email address to your Wii address book the same way you would add another Wii...it will all become clear after that...


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 15, 2006)

blue light what?


Vegitto's friends remind me of This comic


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> blue light what?
> 
> 
> Vegitto's friends remind me of This comic



Who of the two? O_o


----------



## Raw 1 (Dec 15, 2006)

I have the Wii and I bought a couple games and then I realized that they WEREN'T online 

So Call of Duty 3 I got for the 360 
and Madden 07 I got for the 360


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 15, 2006)

Im gonna sell my redsteel =/ this game is so bugged that its not funny, ok big fight at airport place, I got shot, I logicly think, hey il hide behind these thick metal plates, no luck, somehow they are able to shoot through everything and I constantly die, and the game randomly decides when you lose 80% in one shot, jolly good fun


----------



## FFLN (Dec 15, 2006)

I thought you liked Red Steel?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 15, 2006)

Guess he changed his opinion


----------



## Aman (Dec 16, 2006)

He does that a lot.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

It was fun at first, but this part really made me hate it currently, fricking metal that somehow allows them to shoot through it and get a headshot


I need hacks


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2006)

So far my Wii is working fine, but except for one thing.

I accidentally disconnected wiiconnect24 and shop channel.

I tried agrreing to put them back in, but an error code says that I cant connect to internet.

I look at connection setting and do a test, turns out I have no more wireless connection in my house and have to buy a router or something...

Oh well...


----------



## Stumpy (Dec 16, 2006)

"Shion" said:


> So far my Wii is working fine, but except for one thing.
> 
> I accidentally disconnected wiiconnect24 and shop channel.
> 
> ...


So are you saying you were leeching someone else's wifi?  lol

Yeah... to get wireless internet you usually do need a wireless router


----------



## RockLee (Dec 16, 2006)

Unless you have a Mac. But that's another story entirely.

So...

Everyone having fun with their Wii's? Glad to hear it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Unless you have a Mac. But that's another story entirely.
> 
> So...
> *
> Everyone having fun with their Wii's? Glad to hear it.*



Why of course. 

except that Budokai Tenkaichi 2 cheats like no other >_<

Why must Hercule even be a character? I had to take care of 18 twice and now I have to beat Krillin...wtf?! 

Damn last, "what if" scenario


----------



## Aman (Dec 16, 2006)

Unless I have a Mac? What do you mean? Because there is a Mac over here...


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2006)

I have a Mac as well...

Is that a problem for me?

Wireless routers Do work on Mac's right...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

Wireless routers work on everything, do you even know what a router is?


and don't worry about the wii not finding your wireless, the wifi on the bloody thing sucks arse


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 16, 2006)

If I'm lucky, my mom might be able to finally get one tomorrow.

She made some phone calls and a new shipment of Wiis will be arriving at Target (I think) tomorrow. She's planning on going at 5 AM. xD


----------



## Aman (Dec 16, 2006)

Nice mom you got there.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 16, 2006)

I had to go myself to the target and buy the Wii with my own money.

It was a fun experience camping out.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

I didn't need to camp, I just got my wii at around 5 pm


----------



## Aman (Dec 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I didn't need to camp, I just got my wii at around 5 pm


No, that was me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> If I'm lucky, my mom might be able to finally get one tomorrow.
> 
> She made some phone calls and a new shipment of Wiis will be arriving at Target (I think) tomorrow. She's planning on going at 5 AM. xD



That's one very dedicated mom you got there. I just had a lot of free time on my hand and got in line when pre-orders were first issued xDD

And in regard to getting Wii's in different countries...you do know the more populated the area, the harder it is going to be trying to find a Wii? I mean in just my *county* (a group of cities) alone the population rivals that of many *countries*  

So, yeah, you're going to have to wait in line in here while other countries, states, cities or towns were the demand isn't so large, you could probably stroll right in and pick up a Wii system. It's all based on geography coupled with supply and demand.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> That's one very dedicated mom you got there. I just had a lot of free time on my hand and got in line when pre-orders were first issued xDD
> 
> And in regard to getting Wii's in different countries...you do know the more populated the area, the harder it is going to be trying to find a Wii? I mean in just my *county* (a group of cities) alone the population rivals that of many *countries*
> 
> So, yeah, you're going to have to wait in line in here while other countries, cities or towns were the demand isn't so large, you could probably stroll right in and pick up a Wii system. It's all based on geography coupled with supply and demand.



Well belgium has 10 million inhabitants, wii was sold out in one day


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Well belgium has 10 million inhabitants, wii was sold out in one day



U.S. 300+milion ....see the difference  

My state alone has for 17+million people, so demand would be just a tad bit more....

Then you have to factor in the distributors and whether or not they decided to release their supply immediately or whether they held back for specific dates. I'm not all that caught up on other countries methods of releasing their systems.


----------



## Aman (Dec 16, 2006)

Does anyone know if this dongle works with the Wii? It worked for the DS.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

every wifi dongle works, its just the LAN adaptor that only nintendo's and that other works for the wii


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

katekyo hitman reborn for the wii announced


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2006)

^what is that? Looks interesting.


----------



## Volken (Dec 16, 2006)

I've never heard of it as well. What's the series about?


----------



## Aman (Dec 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> every wifi dongle works, its just the LAN adaptor that only nintendo's and that other works for the wii


Are you sure?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

volken330 said:


> I've never heard of it as well. What's the series about?



Its quite a awesome serie about a baby that is actually a assasin XD that guy is just a normal guy that got got involved, basicly, if the assasin shoots him with a special bullet he dies and his instincts take over making him uber powerfull and pissed off (hence the flame on his forehead)

its a really good and fun series







Reborn!, known in Japan as Tutor Hitman Reborn! (家庭教師ヒットマンREBORN!, Katekyō Hittoman Reborn!?), is a comedy manga written and illustrated by Akira Amano.

Reborn! is about a boy, Tsunayoshi "Tsuna" Sawada, who is chosen to become a mafia boss. Tsuna unwillingly undergoes training from Reborn, an assassin from Italy. Timoteo a.k.a. "Vongola IX," the head of the Vongola Famiglia ("Famiglia" is "family" in Italian), sent Reborn to train Tsuna; the first Vongola boss moved to Japan, and Tsuna was his great-great-great grandson; the other candidates for the position of the head of the Vongola family died. Enrico, who was the leading candidate to become "Vongola X", died in a gun battle. Massimo, the second, "sleeps with the fishes." Federico, the favored son, was found as a pile of bones. For these reasons, Tsuna is the only remaining heir.

Reborn's main instrument of choice in teaching Tsuna is the Deathperation Shot ('dying will bullet' in the Japanese versions) which will make the person be "reborn" as a stronger self intent on fulfilling his dying will.

The manga is published in Japan by Shueisha's Jump Comics imprint.

Viz Media recently licensed this series for release in the US in October of 2006; the title will simply be "Reborn!" , removing "Katekyo Hitman" from the title for unknown reasons. The first episode of the anime version first aired around October, 2006.


----------



## Volken (Dec 16, 2006)

Sounds interesting. Will it be just for Japan or for the US too?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

The game?


no idea

manga came out


and please say

US AND europe, you guys aren't the world


----------



## FFLN (Dec 16, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> Why of course.
> 
> except that Budokai Tenkaichi 2 cheats like no other >_<
> 
> ...



 I only alluded to that Krillin part for you. I didn't want to spoil the third ring-out match in which you have to use Hercule. I managed to get lucky with that one and ring out Krillin the first time through.

I finally got through all of the main scenarios for DBZ, but now I guess I have to unlock the extra scenarios. The one that you're playing right now is the only one I've unlocked. It might be a while before I do so though, because since I beat it, I'm going to look at the other games I have.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh yeh, far cry is delayed in europe, we are getting better graphics, extra's and better controlls apparently


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Oh yeh, far cry is delayed in europe, we are getting better graphics, extra's and better controlls apparently



Still will suck, can't fix a broken game   I kid I kid, i just hate it for XBOX/PC/Wii and whatever else it's on.


----------



## Volken (Dec 16, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> and please say
> 
> US AND europe, you guys aren't the world



Sorry, slipped my mind. No offense intended.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 16, 2006)

FFLN said:


> I only alluded to that Krillin part for you. I didn't want to spoil the third ring-out match in which you have to use Hercule. I managed to get lucky with that one and ring out Krillin the first time through.
> 
> I finally got through all of the main scenarios for DBZ, but now I guess I have to unlock the extra scenarios. The one that you're playing right now is the only one I've unlocked. It might be a while before I do so though, because since I beat it, I'm going to look at the other games I have.



I actually beat him on my first try (today...yesterday I had my ass handed to me). Thankful I just used one of Hercule's move to flip him out of the ring. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



I was also able to beat Yamcha and gain the 100,000 million zennie prize not to mention the fox mask. Basically Yamcha kicked my butt for the first 40 seconds and knocked me into the water in a place where he apparently he couldn't see me. I spent the remaining time perfectly still until the time ran out 



So after attaining all the characters and stories....what else is there to do or unlock? :S


----------



## RockLee (Dec 16, 2006)

About Macs: They work as wireless routers, so you might not need one. If you have an iMac, I believe that it's relatively simple to share internet using it as a hub. I'm not too sure on how to do it myself, but I believe that you go to System Settings, Sharing, and then Internet.

Again, not too sure on that one.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 17, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I actually beat him on my first try (today...yesterday I had my ass handed to me). Thankful I just used one of Hercule's move to flip him out of the ring.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Yeah, I got that 100,000,000 Zenny and the Fox Mask too. I think I blew all of that on getting 5 of each of the +10 abilities and a bunch of the support abilities.

And after doing all of the stories and characters, well, it lets you play other games besides just DBZ. Or you can do tournament mode, collect more dragon balls, or one of those other battle modes.

I'm still looking for two more nunchuks though. Most of the multiplayer stuff on the other games I have require it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2006)

FFLN said:


> Yeah, I got that 100,000,000 Zenny and the Fox Mask too. I think I blew all of that on getting 5 of each of the +10 abilities and a bunch of the support abilities.
> 
> And after doing all of the stories and characters, well, it lets you play other games besides just DBZ. Or you can do tournament mode, collect more dragon balls, or one of those other battle modes.
> 
> I'm still looking for two more nunchuks though. Most of the multiplayer stuff on the other games I have require it.



I still have plenty of Zennie. I only spent about 100000 on a dragon radar, which I have yet to use 

I have two Wiimote, two Nunchucks and 1 classic controller. I've learned that I like playing with the gamecube controller more than the classic controller (when it comes to BT2).
I'm still waiting for a VC game to come out that's a "gotta have title".

In the mean time, I'm playing Marvel Ultimate alliance and Madden '07 to pass the time.


----------



## Aman (Dec 17, 2006)

RockLee said:


> About Macs: They work as wireless routers, so you might not need one. If you have an iMac, I believe that it's relatively simple to share internet using it as a hub. I'm not too sure on how to do it myself, but I believe that you go to System Settings, Sharing, and then Internet.
> 
> Again, not too sure on that one.


Doesn't matter, seems like the iMac in the house is a little too old.


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 17, 2006)

I need wii help. I just got a wii today and when I turn it on the screen that says press A comes up. Then I do so; after that it says choose your language and I keep presing A trying to choose English with my wiimote and I keep trying and trying and it doesn't work can someone help me.


----------



## Aman (Dec 17, 2006)

Umm, it should work.  Never heard about an error like that, maybe you should call Nintendo.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (Dec 17, 2006)

I must wait 2007 to have a Wii.........


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 17, 2006)

Aman said:


> Umm, it should work.  Never heard about an error like that, maybe you should call Nintendo.


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 17, 2006)

Also is it ok if my wii makes a whirring noise before it starts up even if it has no game in it


----------



## Hylian (Dec 17, 2006)

Isalidi Crest said:


> I need wii help. I just got a wii today and when I turn it on the screen that says press A comes up. Then I do so; after that it says choose your language and I keep presing A trying to choose English with my wiimote and I keep trying and trying and it doesn't work can someone help me.



same thing happened to me i think, but it was just me

make sure you're using the wiimote right..


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 17, 2006)

and how do I that Kyubi Fart


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 17, 2006)

Its solved I never read about the sensor bar. I didnt even have it plugged up


----------



## Aman (Dec 17, 2006)

Lmfao, I thought about saying that but thought that you would've at least gotten that. XD

Well, I'm glad it isn't anything.


----------



## pajamas (Dec 17, 2006)

Samatorou: Gunstar Heroes isn't a must-have title? I think it is. I haven't bought it yet, but that's because I need to spend all my money on Christmas presents. GH is the game for the VC that I want the most.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

Isalidi Crest said:


> Also is it ok if my wii makes a whirring noise before it starts up even if it has no game in it



Its normal


I have to send in my nunchuck, after wii boxing it wont work anymore properly and I heard this noise that sounds like something came lose in it


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 17, 2006)

Read the ******* manual. >.<  Nah, just kiddin' .. fortunate for you, it's nothing. 

/random tidbit. "Rumor: Metal Gear Solid 4 Coming to Xbox 360." 

Only a few more days until I get to play with my Wii. /obligatory mentioning of the Wii.


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 17, 2006)

Aman said:


> Well, I'm glad it isn't anything.



 Me and you both thanks.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 17, 2006)

Got Trauma Center, Wii-mote, and Nunchuk.

Still no Wii. I'm thinking I'm not going to get one until after Christmas.


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 17, 2006)

Jouten said:


> Read the ******* manual. >.<  Nah, just kiddin' .. fortunate for you, it's nothing.
> 
> /random tidbit. "Rumor: Metal Gear Solid 4 Coming to Xbox 360."
> 
> Only a few more days until I get to play with my Wii. /obligatory mentioning of the Wii.



 Ironically I read everything in the manual except the sensor bar section because for a strange reason I thought the sensor bar was optional.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Got Trauma Center, Wii-mote, and Nunchuk.
> 
> Still no Wii. I'm thinking I'm not going to get one until after Christmas.



HAHAHAH (strokes his wii along the disc drive) if you were only wider my dear <33


----------



## RockLee (Dec 17, 2006)

Yep. Only chance it to buy it off of two scapler friends of mine who have not managed to sell theirs and aren't using ebay for who knows what reason.

I'll be damned if I pay a penny above retail, though.

Also, buy Gunstars. Like, this is not a suggestion. Buy it.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

I played it,


didn't like it


----------



## Kayo (Dec 17, 2006)

Anyone know any good games coming up late dec-january in EU? I was hoping for DBZ to come out but those suckers delayed it untill march so I have nothing to play after finishing Zelda. I was thinking about renting Red Steel.


----------



## Aman (Dec 17, 2006)

Only thing that pops into my mind is Wario Ware, January 12th.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 17, 2006)

party games are nothing for me, damn atari it's all your fault for delaying DBZ


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

rent red steel its decent but fuckign frustrating when enemies shoot through fricking steel plates


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 17, 2006)

Aman said:


> Only thing that pops into my mind is Wario Ware, January 12th.



 **


----------



## FFLN (Dec 17, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I still have plenty of Zennie. I only spent about 100000 on a dragon radar, which I have yet to use
> 
> I have two Wiimote, two Nunchucks and 1 classic controller. I've learned that I like playing with the gamecube controller more than the classic controller (when it comes to BT2).
> I'm still waiting for a VC game to come out that's a "gotta have title".
> ...



You didn't get a Dragon Radar up until that point? I got one immediately after I got 200,000 Zenny. It's come in very handy for getting the Dragonballs. I've collected all of them for a third time now. I haven't used it yet because I'm trying to see if there's any difference between the items that Shenron offers and the items that Porunga offers. You get three "wishes" from Porunga, so that's a better deal, but maybe Shenron has rarer items.

Also, you can use the Dragon Radar at any time. You just have to come across a dragonball. I occasionally check my minimap just to see if any dragonballs have been revealed from the massive damage to the landscape.

I just use the Wii remote and nunchuk for gameplay. The annoying move for the specials has got to be the one in which you have to "wave the Wii remote twice and then rapidly thrust forward... " It doesn't work very well or often, especially if there's another move that can be done by moving the remote to the right and then back to center or to the left and then back to center, since it'll trigger those moves before it triggers the waving move.

I'm playing Twilight Princess now. I had to get back into the mindset of swinging the remote to attack though, since I had gotten used to using combinations of A and B to attack in DBZ.

If you want another game to play while waiting for DBZ in EU, you should try out Ultimate Alliance... if that game's available there.

There really hasn't been too much on the VC that's interested me. More Super Nintendo games would be good since I never had an SNES. I might consider Sonic 2 though, since I remember that game being fun, and the cooperative mode is also a plus.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 17, 2006)

Thanks guys, I already have marvel alliance on my PC. I will rent Red Steel and give my Wii some rest after that playing that. >.<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 17, 2006)

Play some classic games


anybody know what the thing on the back of the classic controller is


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2006)

FFLN said:


> You didn't get a Dragon Radar up until that point? I got one immediately after I got 200,000 Zenny. It's come in very handy for getting the Dragonballs. I've collected all of them for a third time now. I haven't used it yet because I'm trying to see if there's any difference between the items that Shenron offers and the items that Porunga offers. You get three "wishes" from Porunga, so that's a better deal, but maybe Shenron has rarer items.
> 
> Also, you can use the Dragon Radar at any time. You just have to come across a dragonball. I occasionally check my minimap just to see if any dragonballs have been revealed from the massive damage to the landscape.
> 
> ...



I didn't see a point in getting the dragon radar before. I collected all 7 dragonballs 3 times, before I decided to buy a dragon radar. Although I've never made a wish to Porunga yet, so that's going to be my next goal. I did start the ultimate Z battle mode and it's pretty interesting. I've played about 4 course thus far and I want to start the tag course next, followed by the ultimate children course. 
The Wiimote with BT2 can be tricky at times, especially when moving the nunchuck is required to pull off a special. But I'm pretty much use to it and only used the gamecube or classic controllers when I'm forced to play as Hercule (which thankfully isn't anymore since I cleared all the story modes) xD

I'm probably going to spend the rest of the day playing Madden '07 since I'm in a football mood after watching a few NFL games today  

And Sonic 2 is a must for any Genesis fan...so hopefully that will be released in the near future ^_^


----------



## Volken (Dec 17, 2006)

For you guys who have DBZ, is it worth buying or should I just rent it? I liked DBZ Budokai 1 but I haven't played any of the others yet.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2006)

volken330 said:


> For you guys who have DBZ, is it worth buying or should I just rent it? I liked DBZ Budokai 1 but I haven't played any of the others yet.



It's a definite purchase if you're a DBZ fan. For everyone else, I'd suggest at least renting it. 

And if  Budokai 1 is the last game you purchased I'd also suggest Budokai 3 since it was probably the best of the series. You can gloss over BT1 (Budokai Tenkaichi 1), since part 2 is a much more expansive version and improves on the first title. 

You've defintely been missing out since the roster has exploded from the first game.


----------



## Volken (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, I was amazed at how many characters there are in DBZ:BT2. Are the Wii controls suitable for the game? I've heard that they're are hard to master.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2006)

volken330 said:


> Yeah, I was amazed at how many characters there are in DBZ:BT2. Are the Wii controls suitable for the game? I've heard that they're are hard to master.



The tutorial for the Wii controllers are very straight forward. The learning curve is anywhere between 15-40 minutes. After that the controller feels natural. But I will admit at times, when I want to desperately pull off a move I find the controller is sometimes unresponsive. I've gradually come to correct that part of the gameplay myself, by compensating for that fact. But overall, I still like using the Wii controllers over the gamecube or classic controllers. 

The only time I've used the gamecube controller is when I have to fight as Hercule >_>


----------



## Volken (Dec 17, 2006)

Sounds good, I'll probably buy it seeing that I'm in need of Wii games. Thanks a lot!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2006)

volken330 said:


> Sounds good, I'll probably buy it seeing that I'm in need of Wii games. Thanks a lot!



Glad to be of service. I hear that Trauma Center and Zelda are also good titles worth picking up *although I didn't purchase either of them...but since they're really popular I thought I'd recommend them*  

I just played it safe with Madden '07, Marvel Ultimate Alliance, and BT2. I'm a fan of all 3 of those games so I don't regret any of my purchases


----------



## Volken (Dec 17, 2006)

No Zelda?? A Wii without Zelda? 
Zelda is the only game I have for the Wii, excluding Wii Sports, but it's an awesome game. I'm surprised you don't like it. :amazed


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 17, 2006)

volken330 said:


> No Zelda?? A Wii without Zelda?
> Zelda is the only game I have for the Wii, excluding Wii Sports, but it's an awesome game. I'm surprised you don't like it. :amazed



I just haven't been a fan of that genre in quite some time. The last Zelda game I enjoyed was "A Link to the Past" (snes) and I tried to get back into it when Majora's Mask (N64) came out and it didn't grab my interest


----------



## Volken (Dec 17, 2006)

That's too bad. You're missing one heck of series in Zelda.


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 18, 2006)

I have a couple questions about the WiFi and friend codes. 

To access the WiFi do you just plug the USB into your router or your computer's USB port and if so is it automatically detected or do you have to manually enter the network settings? 

When you get friend codes for a game and you add them can you connect to their Wii and have game battles in games such as Smash Bros Brawl?

Will you be able to play games with challengers far away in certain channels or do you have to connect to them as friends?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2006)

Onislayer123 said:


> I have a couple questions about the WiFi and friend codes.
> 
> To access the WiFi do you just plug the USB into your router or your computer's USB port and if so is it automatically detected or do you have to manually enter the network settings?



First off if you have a WI FI router allready the Wii will pick it up auto matically. If you use a dongle same thing.



> When you get friend codes for a game and you add them can you connect to their Wii and have game battles in games such as Smash Bros Brawl?



The Wii does not use friend codes per game. It has a Wii system code ( aka gamertag basically much better than the DS's friend code system)  , you go to your address book and simply add it in there. Other than that we do not know much about the online network how it will play out in games atm. 



> Will you be able to play games with challengers far away in certain channels or do you have to connect to them as friends?



There will be options to play anyone online or just your friends.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 18, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> I just haven't been a fan of that genre in quite some time. The last Zelda game I enjoyed was "A Link to the Past" (snes) and I tried to get back into it when Majora's Mask (N64) came out and it didn't grab my interest


Well, there's your problem. You didn't play Ocarina of Time. THAT was the game you needed to play more than Majora's Mask. Majora's Mask was like fan service to lover's of OOT, it wouldn't be near as good to those who didn't play the first N64 one.

Twilight Princess though: Best game of all time. Get it.

And to those wondering about DBZ. Like Sama said, if your a DBZ fan, it's a definite buy. As soon as finals are over I'll be writing the review for it...


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 18, 2006)

Ok. I have a WiFi router. SO I turn on my wii and once I turn it on it autmatically gets picked up and connected to internet? -_-


----------



## Volken (Dec 18, 2006)

You have to enter your internet settings and do the connection test and then the Wii will be connected.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 18, 2006)

Anyone her play Elebits?
Its on my X-Mas list along with Trauma Center


After reading some of the above posts I might just get DBZ when I get Wario Ware


----------



## little nin (Dec 18, 2006)

yay no wii for xmas for me! 

dam europe!


----------



## Sesqoo (Dec 18, 2006)

Chaps said:


> Anyone her play Elebits?
> Its on my X-Mas list along with Trauma Center
> 
> 
> After reading some of the above posts I might just get DBZ when I get Wario Ware



You definetly should. DBZ looks like a very cool game, I will definetly buy it when it comes to europe


----------



## Xell (Dec 18, 2006)

It sucks living in the UK. Who lives in the UK and actually has a Wii yet? Someone enlighten me.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 18, 2006)

I live in Sweden and have a Wii, it's almost the same


----------



## Xell (Dec 18, 2006)

Kayo said:


> I live in Sweden and have a Wii, it's almost the same



I envy you


----------



## RockLee (Dec 18, 2006)

A used Wii is looking very probable right now. :/ We know a guy
 who bought one and doesn't like it.

Mind boggling, I know.

So, I might get it off of him for 200. But, I'm still going for the new one.

Also also wanted a silver, black, and red set of Wii-Mote+Nunchuk, but that's a far off dream... :<


----------



## Draffut (Dec 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Well, there's your problem. You didn't play Ocarina of Time. THAT was the game you needed to play more than Majora's Mask. Majora's Mask was like fan service to lover's of OOT, it wouldn't be near as good to those who didn't play the first N64 one.



MM was actually pretty crappy, didn't matter if you played OoT.  If you do want to get back in, go try OoT.



> Twilight Princess though: Best game of all time. Get it.



Not even close, but it is pretty good.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> Well, there's your problem. You didn't play Ocarina of Time. THAT was the game you needed to play more than Majora's Mask. Majora's Mask was like fan service to lover's of OOT, it wouldn't be near as good to those who didn't play the first N64 one.
> 
> Twilight Princess though: Best game of all time. Get it.
> 
> And to those wondering about DBZ. Like Sama said, if your a DBZ fan, it's a definite buy. As soon as finals are over I'll be writing the review for it...



My friend disagrees, he played all zelda's and he found majora's mask better then OOT


Hell I don't even like OOT O_o bored the fuck out of me

as TTP is good but its not godly unless it improved humongous after the third temple


----------



## Draffut (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> My friend disagrees, he played all zelda's and he found majora's mask better then OOT
> 
> 
> Hell I don't even like OOT O_o bored the fuck out of me
> ...



Majora's Mask was worse then "Link" for the NES.  To put it simply, worst game in the Zelda series...

OoT was not to shabby though, and incredile game as far as Action/Adventure games go.  Though if you are not a big fan of that genre, you may not like it.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Draffut said:


> *Majora's Mask was worse then "Link" for the NES.*  To put it simply, worst game in the Zelda series...
> 
> OoT was not to shabby though, and incredile game as far as Action/Adventure games go.  Though if you are not a big fan of that genre, you may not like it.



Agree with you 100% on that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

damn talk about having no taste,  saying that game is worse then the crappy game known as nes zelda


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

I hated MM, loved WW and Love TP, OOT was ok, fun but nothing more.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

MM was OOT with extra's like the mask, and I was happy there wasn't a stupid fucking ganondorf, that super link still kicksass


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Like i said i didn't like Oot much, WW i liked alot more, and i really am enjoying TP


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 18, 2006)

There is no crappy Zelda (sans CD-I). Period. I can see how some people wouldn't like Majora's Mask as much, but I personally loved it (albeit less than most). For the sheer awesomeness that is Onigami Link alone that game owns.

Twilight Princess just keeps getting better as I progress. It has it's down moments, but I still call it best game ever. I say that because OOT is generally agreed to be the best game ever, and TP is definitely a step up from it. So thus it's a given in my book...

TTP > OOT > WW > MM


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Best game ever i can't say, best zelda ever? TP looks like it might past WW, which is awesome, and the game is kickass


----------



## Hylian (Dec 18, 2006)

why do so many people hate MM? i personally loved it..
did u people did any of the side-quests or anything? (which is really
most of the game)

and yea TP is looking like the best zelda ever, it basically gets whats good
from OoT and makes it better

TP> OoT> MM> WW

WW was good, but it was too easy, and i didn't like searching for those triforce pieces. also, i know the graphics were good, but i didnt really like the style


----------



## dragonbattousai (Dec 18, 2006)

Twilight Princess is #2 of My Favorite Zelda Games.  #1 is still Ocarina of Time.  Majora's Mask was an alright game, but I can understand why many people hate it, but I think it is a hell of a lot better than Link's Adventure.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

I bet if you guys play OOT now you would hate it/dislike it more


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I bet if you guys play OOT now you would hate it/dislike it more



I never liked it much, and like hell i'll play it now


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 18, 2006)

OOT hasn't aged well 
I found MM very fun and WW was pure awesomeness except for the shards part XD
Looking forward to get my hands on TP


----------



## K-deps (Dec 18, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> There is no crappy Zelda (sans CD-I). Period. I can see how some people wouldn't like Majora's Mask as much, but I personally loved it (albeit less than most). For the sheer awesomeness that is Onigami Link alone that game owns.
> 
> Twilight Princess just keeps getting better as I progress. It has it's down moments, but I still call it best game ever. I say that because OOT is generally agreed to be the best game ever, and TP is definitely a step up from it. So thus it's a given in my book...
> 
> TTP > OOT > WW > MM



I agree with you on this one
TP is a definite step up from OoT
And about Majoras Mask its the 3 Day thing that pissed me off.....never did finish MM


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2006)

From IGN



> Ubisoft Announces Prince of Persia: Rival Swords
> Nintendo fans treated to a double-dose of the prince.
> by Mark Bozon
> 
> ...





Pretty good news for the upcoming normally slow months ( this title comes out in march)


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

^I was about to say, isn't this a PSP game *One i've been looking forward too* But now it's on a bunch of consoles including PS2 and Wii. Weird, guess i'll check out each one.


----------



## Aman (Dec 18, 2006)

Yay, there's a rumor going about Datel making a new freeloader! 

Btw, GO UBISOFT.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Freeloader = the winz


----------



## Volken (Dec 18, 2006)

Hurrah for Freeloader!! They better make it quickly. I'm dying to play some Japanese games.

About MM, I loved that game. The 3 day thing, I thought, added a lot to the game and the each side character had a lot more meaning once you followed them through the three days. The only thing I didn't like about MM was that it was shorter than most Zelda games.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 18, 2006)

Hey Guys... Hole In One!

I've achieved the first hole in one in Wii history!

If anyone knows otherwise, keep it to yourself! Don't burst my bubble! 

I honestly never finished MM... it just seemed like an entire game of mini-quest.  Thanks but no thanks.


----------



## Draffut (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> MM was OOT with extra's like the mask, and I was happy there wasn't a stupid fucking ganondorf, that super link still kicksass



You forgot it's... stellar storyline.  And it's massive 4 dungeons. (only one of which was remotely "fun")  and excellent sidequests (cough, cough).  Everything remotly fun was prettty much sucked strait from OoT (Whish was slightly above average), then they screwed up most everythign else, and added alot of masks.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 18, 2006)

So... any good VC games released today?

I'm not too hyped about playing a port of Prince of Persia, never played any games in the series anyway, since I'd rather play an exclusive sword-action game with moves that've been better mapped to the movements of the controller. I think that's the major factor that detracts from Twilight Princess, since it doesn't really matter TOO much how you swing the remote, Link's still going to swing in his same preset motions.

Jedi Knight seems like it would work well on the Wii. The lightsaber controls used with the mouse would be pretty similar if used with the remote. A Jedi game is definitely one to look forward to on the Wii... okay, a GOOD Jedi game. That may be a while before we get one though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

A port of prince of persia? Where does it say that its a port


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2006)

V, did you play any Multiplayer in Red Steel yet? if so how was it?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> A port of prince of persia? Where does it say that its a port



I don't think it is, i think it's a new fighter, i think, "Rival swords" ?


----------



## Aman (Dec 18, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> V, did you play any Multiplayer in Red Steel yet? if so how was it?


Apparently, it's horrible because you have to aim at your part of the screen.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2006)

Aman said:


> Apparently, it's horrible because you have to aim at your part of the screen.



Well i guess that would make sense since its 4 player split. That would also make it harder to aim etc.. Wodner how 2 player is ?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

Aman said:


> Apparently, it's horrible because you have to aim at your part of the screen.



Not really, I always just aim at the centre of the screen, and since its like a mouse it works fine


----------



## Aman (Dec 18, 2006)

Hmm, that's different from what I heard.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

I didn't have any problems at all


oh yeah nintendo mailed me back saying that I can send my nunchuck in, but they said that its free, like how is it free ont the post office ask me for money? o_o


----------



## FFLN (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> A port of prince of persia? Where does it say that its a port



I've never played PoP 2 before, so I'm just assuming that the synopsis they gave was pretty much the same thing that happened in PoP 2. He takes the Sands of Time and then another dark prince pops up... sounds like a filler to me. Someone who's played that series would probably be able to tell if it's a remake, port, etc. or not.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

FFLN said:


> I've never played PoP 2 before, so I'm just assuming that the synopsis they gave was pretty much the same thing that happened in PoP 2. He takes the Sands of Time and then another dark prince pops up... sounds like a filler to me. Someone who's played that series would probably be able to tell if it's a remake, port, etc. or not.



Where does it talk about the story?


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto 

Rival swords is a complete port of PoP the two thrones.


Thanks Ubisoft , for your lazy and shitty attempts to support the Wii.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

How sure are you that they aren't just shots from TTT with just the wii mote and nunchuck pasted on it to show what you can do with it


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 18, 2006)

"Based on last year's highly successful Prince of Persia The Two Thrones(TM), the game takes advantage of the revolutionary Wii Remote(TM) and Nunchuk(TM). Players will be able to clash swords with enemies, execute speed kills and perform the Prince's well-known acrobatic moves such as running on walls. Prince of Persia Rival Swords creates an epic experience by combining two playable characters in a masterly balanced gameplay, with the perfect mix of combat, platforming, puzzles and a compelling storyline."

Prince of Persia: Rival Swords also makes use of the same overarching storyline as The Two Thrones, following the prince on his way back to Babylon with Kaileena, the Empress of Time. Upon arriving he finds his village under fierce attack, and through a series of unfortunate events the Sands of Time are again unleashed, this time bringing forth a new Dark Prince that begins eating at the hero from the inside.

 

goku posted it too.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Damn it are you sure? I really wanted to play a new POP


----------



## Hylian (Dec 18, 2006)

i never played a PoP, so i might try this one out


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

It's really good...but i wanted a new game


----------



## Volken (Dec 18, 2006)

I've never played a POP either so I'm glad one is coming to the Wii though it's just a port.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

Ubisoft has become the next EA nothing but crappy games


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

^Lol, sure make up your mind quick.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> ^Lol, sure make up your mind quick.



Crazy, I didn't know that it was just a port that is why i changed my mind now


----------



## Aman (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> oh yeah nintendo mailed me back saying that I can send my nunchuck in, but they said that its free, like how is it free ont the post office ask me for money? o_o


What happened to it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 18, 2006)

Aman said:


> What happened to it?



No idea I was playing wii boxing and it suddenly stopped working and then I heard this noise like something came lose and is inside it, now its working again but I doubt that the noise is healthy XD


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 18, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Crazy, I didn't know that it was just a port that is why i changed my mind now



I was just joking, lol, but yeah i'm mad too.


----------



## Kduff (Dec 18, 2006)

Haha, more people who don't understand Majora's Mask.  It was an amazing game, no opinions included.  Just because you never took the time to actually finish it (which means collecting all the masks), you don't have the right to put it down.  The ambience is dark, and wonderfully involving.  The character development is well done and thorough.  The dungeons are fun and nicely developed.  The pacing is expertly done with there always being something to do.  And the three days hook works amazingly, and makes it the most fundamentally different, and also most original Zelda game ever made.

It's an excellent addition to the series that most of you complainers never took the time to finish and appreciate.  It's the one Zelda game without Ganondorf that I actually really like.

Anyway, back to the topic.


----------



## Volken (Dec 18, 2006)

^ 100% agreed. I just wish I could have said it like that.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 18, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Haha, more people who don't understand Majora's Mask.  It was an amazing game, no opinions included.  Just because you never took the time to actually finish it (which means collecting all the masks), you don't have the right to put it down.  The ambience is dark, and wonderfully involving.  The character development is well done and thorough.  The dungeons are fun and nicely developed.  The pacing is expertly done with there always being something to do.  And the three days hook works amazingly, and makes it the most fundamentally different, and also most original Zelda game ever made.
> 
> It's an excellent addition to the series that most of you complainers never took the time to finish and appreciate.  It's the one Zelda game without Ganondorf that I actually really like.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic.



Yeah , MM is such an Amazing game and Underrated too.
MM is way better than WW imho. The story and length wise..


WW had the stupid Triforce hunt quest.... god.


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Dec 18, 2006)

what? Wind Waker was freaking awesome. The only thing that sucked about Wind Waker was when u had to look all over the map which took forever for some shards. I didn't know how to find them so i used a guide. That was near the end of the game.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 18, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Haha, more people who don't understand Majora's Mask.  It was an amazing game, no opinions included.  Just because you never took the time to actually finish it (which means collecting all the masks), you don't have the right to put it down.  The ambience is dark, and wonderfully involving.  The character development is well done and thorough.  The dungeons are fun and nicely developed.  The pacing is expertly done with there always being something to do.  And the three days hook works amazingly, and makes it the most fundamentally different, and also most original Zelda game ever made.
> 
> It's an excellent addition to the series that most of you complainers never took the time to finish and appreciate.  It's the one Zelda game without Ganondorf that I actually really like.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic.



QFT 

MM is too underrated 



			
				The 4th Himself said:
			
		

> WW had the stupid Triforce hunt quest.... god.


yea i hated that ..
and i don't think i ever got a gameover in that game

don't get me wrong, i still love the game though..


----------



## Volken (Dec 18, 2006)

Wind Waker was great until the last triforce hunt, but I hated sailing. I liked the concept of different islands and the map being a huge ocean, but sailing was extremely annoying. That's why I'm glad Phantom Hourglass will have automatic sailing.


----------



## K-deps (Dec 18, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Haha, more people who don't understand Majora's Mask.  It was an amazing game, no opinions included.  Just because you never took the time to actually finish it (which means collecting all the masks), you don't have the right to put it down.  The ambience is dark, and wonderfully involving.  The character development is well done and thorough.  The dungeons are fun and nicely developed.  The pacing is expertly done with there always being something to do.  And the three days hook works amazingly, and makes it the most fundamentally different, and also most original Zelda game ever made.
> 
> It's an excellent addition to the series that most of you complainers never took the time to finish and appreciate.  It's the one Zelda game without Ganondorf that I actually really like.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic.



wow maybe I should finish this game up,by your description it sounds good.

Ill play it after I beat TP!!!


----------



## Stardog (Dec 18, 2006)

I was one of the guys that pre-ordered during the 7 minute Amazon sellout. Who wants to touch me??


----------



## K-deps (Dec 18, 2006)

Stardog said:


> I was one of the guys that pre-ordered during the 7 minute Amazon sellout. Who wants to touch me??



ewww I dont wanna touch you

and back on topic

Christmas couldnt come any slower I want my wii games already!!!
whats better 3 games or 2 games and wiimote+nunchuk?


----------



## Volken (Dec 18, 2006)

Stardog said:


> I was one of the guys that pre-ordered during the 7 minute Amazon sellout. Who wants to touch me??



I don't know. I'm imagining someone who lives on the computer and neglects all aspects of personal hygiene... 

Just kidding 

But I still don't want to touch you.


----------



## Kduff (Dec 18, 2006)

And about Wind Waker, it was a good game, but it's the only Zelda game I have never beaten twice.  I think it's because the overworld feels very hollow, thanks to the fact that all the islands are set up in a nice little grid, so even if you haven't explored a grid, you know there is only going to be one little island there with only one or two things to do.  Although there is plenty to do in the game as a whole, it just does not give the feeling of other Zeldas that there are all these mysteries and whatnot to explore that you just haven't found yet.  In WW, you know that all there is on the open ocean is fishing and the hook, and there's a nice little island waiting for you in that blank grid, and it's very unfulfilling.

The whole Zelda series is built on this whole premise of having this huge world to explore, and having all of these amazing things to do in that world.  It's built on exploration.  And you never knew what was coming next either, but with WW, there was no wonder there, because of the world being like candy.  It's very rich, there is a lot of it, but it just never can fill that exploration craving up for long.  Excuse the mediocre metaphor, it's the best I could think of.

Once again, I'm off topic.  But oh well.  It's not like I'm subtracting from any other convos in here.  It's been pretty dead the last few days from what I could tell.


----------



## Altron (Dec 18, 2006)

Stumpy said:


> So are you saying you were leeching someone else's wifi?  lol
> 
> Yeah... to get wireless internet you usually do need a wireless router



and thats one more reason why my wireless network is encrypted, to prevent leachers . im sticking to my PS2 till all the stores around my area get more shipments of Wii's.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 18, 2006)

It turned out that i WAS leeching off someone's router 

I think they realized it cuz I cant go on wiiconnect or anything related to internet anymore.

They might have added a password to theyr router so only they can use it...

DANG!!!

Oh well, maybe for christmas I can buy myslef a router.

Any ideas on what kind to buy? (I have a mac comp.)


----------



## Volken (Dec 18, 2006)

Another option would be a Wifi USB connector. It'd probably be a lot easier to set up and it's a lot less expensive than a wireless router. I have one and it works great now that I've installed it. Although it does require you to leave you're computer on for WiiConnect24, I found it a lot simpler than a router.


----------



## Kduff (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, the Nintendo Wi-Fi router is definitely the best option.  Setting up my router for my Wii wasn't easy, and I actually had to call Nintendo Support for help (even though I build computers and set up my home network all by myself.)  The Wi-Fi connector is easy and fast, from what I've heard.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 18, 2006)

^ was not easy? i thought it was the easiest thing ever really. the Wii offers so many options, Intresting.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 19, 2006)

Lol, I just plugged my Wii up, and pointed it to my router, all in less than a minute


----------



## Mizura (Dec 19, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Haha, more people who don't understand Majora's Mask.  It was an amazing game, no opinions included.  Just because you never took the time to actually finish it (which means collecting all the masks), you don't have the right to put it down.  The ambience is dark, and wonderfully involving.  The character development is well done and thorough.  The dungeons are fun and nicely developed.  The pacing is expertly done with there always being something to do.  And the three days hook works amazingly, and makes it the most fundamentally different, and also most original Zelda game ever made.
> 
> It's an excellent addition to the series that most of you complainers never took the time to finish and appreciate.  It's the one Zelda game without Ganondorf that I actually really like.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic.


Quote for that again! 

I found the immersion factor truly amazing. You just go around and around trying to find all the masks and the likes, and sometimes you don't find one but one day you stumble across a hand in the toilet O.o; and suddenly you get something else! The... wedding mask was it? It took me forever to find it. XD The kiddo was hard to track, and I only came across it with a friend by accident. We were staring at each other and letting out this Huge grin when we finally did track him.

And there are funny tidbits you notice like how the Goron mailman has the same name as you so you ended up taking his room reservation, and the poor guy has to sleep outside. Class! XD Me, my friend (and her dad) also kept making Link use that dance mask because it was so funny. XD

I loved the game a lot more than even OOT.


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 19, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Haha, more people who don't understand Majora's Mask.  It was an amazing game, no opinions included.  Just because you never took the time to actually finish it (which means collecting all the masks), you don't have the right to put it down.  The ambience is dark, and wonderfully involving.  The character development is well done and thorough.  The dungeons are fun and nicely developed.  The pacing is expertly done with there always being something to do.  And the three days hook works amazingly, and makes it the most fundamentally different, and also most original Zelda game ever made.
> 
> It's an excellent addition to the series that most of you complainers never took the time to finish and appreciate.  It's the one Zelda game without Ganondorf that I actually really like.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic.





volken330 said:


> Wind Waker was great until the last triforce hunt, but I hated sailing. I liked the concept of different islands and the map being a huge ocean, but sailing was extremely annoying. That's why I'm glad Phantom Hourglass will have automatic sailing.



 MULTI QUPTED FOR THE GODDAMN MOTHERFUCKING TRUTH


----------



## FFLN (Dec 19, 2006)

I never played Majora's Mask, so I can't give my opinion on it, but... I can give my opinion about Wind Waker.

It was fun the first time through. After I beat it, I started a second game so that I could finish my photo/figurine collection and read all of the translated Hyrulian, but... then I got bored of it and I remembered just HOW long it took to sail around looking for the Triforce pieces and other things in the ocean. Heck, I don't even remember how I got into that Ghost Ship.=\

Also, there was alot to explore in WW. At first I explored every single grid before I would leave it, but when I learned about the fish at the Bird Island place, I just sought those guys out instead. It made it ALOT faster to explore rather than methodically revealing each grid. Anyway, the setting was different and that really lent alot to its charm.


----------



## Donkey Show (Dec 19, 2006)

Japan got their Weather Channel update today.  I got a mail on my JP Wii saying it was up and it's pretty cool.  They only had detailed info on Tokyo and surrounding Japan with typical weather forecasts for 7 days ahead.  Also, if you wanted to check out other places in the world, you can zoom out and move a globe around to different main cities around the world, even Antarctica.  

The US Wii setup is lagging, especially now that the JP Wii has 44 total games on the its VC with the Legend of Kage for the NES (god i loved that game and bought it in an instant).  *huggles JP Wii*

Anyway, I'm off to Japan with Suz today.  Gonna try to hit up the Nintendo store there and camwhore my way around.  Lates bitches.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2006)

europe is getting the browser and weather one of these days


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2006)

Enjoy Japan DS and you better get me a Blue Dragon Xbox 360 Face plate i told you i would pay you for it!!


have a good one!


----------



## Onislayer123 (Dec 19, 2006)

Mizura said:


> Quote for that again!
> 
> I found the immersion factor truly amazing. You just go around and around trying to find all the masks and the likes, and sometimes you don't find one but one day you stumble across a hand in the toilet O.o; and suddenly you get something else! The... wedding mask was it? It took me forever to find it. XD The kiddo was hard to track, and I only came across it with a friend by accident. We were staring at each other and letting out this Huge grin when we finally did track him.
> 
> ...


Seriously. Majora's Mask is bashed way too much I found it as good as OOT


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 19, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Haha, more people who don't understand Majora's Mask.  It was an amazing game, no opinions included.  Just because you never took the time to actually finish it (which means collecting all the masks), you don't have the right to put it down.  The ambience is dark, and wonderfully involving.  The character development is well done and thorough.  The dungeons are fun and nicely developed.  The pacing is expertly done with there always being something to do.  And the three days hook works amazingly, and makes it the most fundamentally different, and also most original Zelda game ever made.
> 
> It's an excellent addition to the series that most of you complainers never took the time to finish and appreciate.  It's the one Zelda game without Ganondorf that I actually really like.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic.




I hated MM becuase you needed the fucking expansion pack to play it and I was too broke to afford it so FUCK YOU MM.



As for WW, I love it but it was WAAAAAAAAAYYYYYY too easy. I think I only lost like 3 hearts the entire game. And when you hunt for the triforce pieces it's very tedious. 

And someone give Tingle some fucking clothes.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2006)

expansion pack? O_o


----------



## Draffut (Dec 19, 2006)

Kduff said:


> Haha, more people who don't understand Majora's Mask.  It was an amazing game, no opinions included.  Just because you never took the time to actually finish it (which means collecting all the masks), you don't have the right to put it down.  The ambience is dark, and wonderfully involving.  The character development is well done and thorough.  The dungeons are fun and nicely developed.  The pacing is expertly done with there always being something to do.  And the three days hook works amazingly, and makes it the most fundamentally different, and also most original Zelda game ever made.
> 
> It's an excellent addition to the series that most of you complainers never took the time to finish and appreciate.  It's the one Zelda game without Ganondorf that I actually really like.
> 
> Anyway, back to the topic.



Quoted for Hilarity.

Also, I like your assumption that I have not collected every mask jsut becuase the game is a pile of crap.  Unfortunatly, the only game in this whole series I have not finished 100% is "Link" for the NES.  Yes, I got every mask, and yes, this game was trash.  Once it was over, I never looked back to it.  I Still play most of the rest of the series though: gameboy ones, OoT, LttP, and the original on occasion.  And yes, I was also dissapointed in WW, but atleast I would rather play it again then get herpes.  Which is more then I can say for MM.


----------



## Aman (Dec 19, 2006)

Donkey Show said:


> Anyway, I'm off to Japan with Suz today.  Gonna try to hit up the Nintendo store there and camwhore my way around.  Lates bitches.


Have fun.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2006)

Fuck you DS fuck you !!!!!!!!


I want to go to japan 


oh well


(eats spaghetti out of a empty instant noodles cup with shopsticks)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2006)

I have always wanted to go to japan.

Is DS like 20 years old?


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 19, 2006)

Wewt, Forecast channel out today. I just updated, and it's actually pretty fun to play around with. Definitely a nice way to get the weather.

And yes, DS is 20 something (lower 20's), and he is engaged to Suzuhiko (member here on the forums) hence why they are going to japan together.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2006)

they should of invited me


----------



## Aman (Dec 19, 2006)

They're engaged?  I didn't know. Well, I wish them the best. ^_^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2006)

Donkey is also a leet ramen dude

I wonder if he is gonna come on here during his trip to japan and he would be all typing in japanese since they don't have our keyboards XD


----------



## RockLee (Dec 19, 2006)

DS is eternal, thus age is irrelevant.

Also, I've never played OOT or MM. If they get released on the VC, I'd buy them. Hopefully they've aged gracefully.

Also, all regions have the weather channel.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2006)

you getting the internet channel in 2 days too?


----------



## slimscane (Dec 19, 2006)

I actually liked Majora's Mask more than OoT, it was more polished and, most importantly, more fun *hides*

Have lots of fun DS, see if Blue Dragon is really helping the 360, you may be going to Japan with your fiance, but your _first_ duty is video games 

Vegito, he could just type english words using the Romanji input.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 19, 2006)

RockLee said:


> DS is eternal, thus age is irrelevant.
> 
> Also, I've never played OOT or MM. If they get released on the VC, I'd buy them. Hopefully they've aged gracefully.
> 
> Also, all regions have the weather channel.



It'd be easier to just get OOT for the GC with that Bonus disc that they had for WW preorders. I'm sure you can still find some around in used game shops. It's a better deal since you get two versions of OOT, the regular one and the Master Quest version or something like that.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 19, 2006)

^how about u just get collector's edition for gc?
it has both OoT and MM, plus some old zelda games


----------



## Aman (Dec 19, 2006)

Destiny.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 19, 2006)

Damn, I dont think Im gonna get a Wii unless this store my dad's cool with sells it for a decent price.

Probably gonna get a DS instead.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 19, 2006)

I woke up this morning finding out that the Wii's blue light was on , I was like HMMMM WTF?

its the weather channel!!!!!!!!!!!!!


now for the internet channel on dec.22


pretty cool.

but yeah back on topic , I hear fucking MP3/Mario Galaxy will be coming out 
Q4 2007 Thus Fucking Metroid Delayed AGAIN.

discussion and source is from 

what the fuck nintendo? Even though I think this info is false but hell , Why would you Release everything During the Fall/Winter season and leave Spring/Summer completely Title less.... AGAIN? Havent they learned that from the GC? nintendo game droughts.... Mini games arent gonna cut it , I want the real fucking games already.
Wheres super paper mario? are nintendo scared they cant win sales vs Halo 3/GTA4 so they need to have 3 major titles for the fall? Smash /Galaxy/Prime 3......


sigh Nintendo 

Dont fuck up.

/end rant


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> I woke up this morning finding out that the Wii's blue light was on , I was like HMMMM WTF?
> 
> its the weather channel!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...



If this was me I would of gotten insulted about now and how I constantly change my mind


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 19, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> If this was me I would of gotten insulted about now and how I constantly change my mind



well what do you expect?

They continue to lie , lie , lie , lie. Im sick of it.

I see what are your talking about... Bad history I guess?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 19, 2006)

Rant of the day


wtf is up with wii golf, its almost impossible to do a veryyy slight swing, you have to like drag themote allllllll around to have a small one instead of just slightly tapping the mote


----------



## Aman (Dec 19, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> I woke up this morning finding out that the Wii's blue light was on , I was like HMMMM WTF?
> 
> its the weather channel!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


That sucks if true, but all they said for MP3 was 07 since May.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 19, 2006)

All rumors, nothing definate has been said on that subject.

I expect them prolly during the summer, and Brawl before both.


----------



## Volken (Dec 19, 2006)

*sigh* Summer seems sooo far away when I think of all those new Wii games. Fall would be a horrible release date. I can't go a whole summer without new games!


----------



## Hylian (Dec 19, 2006)

reggie still says that MP3 will come 'early 2007'


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 19, 2006)

volken330 said:


> *sigh* Summer seems sooo far away when I think of all those new Wii games. Fall would be a horrible release date. I can't go a whole summer without new games!



Nintendo probably wants to come in with a bang and let out the best they will have.

Hopefully I will be proven WAY wrong...


----------



## little nin (Dec 19, 2006)

bah looks like ill have an XBOX 360 to keep me occupied on xmas day, does any1 know when its sposed to come to england when ur not getting it by xmas? ^_^


----------



## Kduff (Dec 19, 2006)

Apparently no one reads the Wii friends code post, so I'm going to say it here.  I took the time to add all of you (about 30 minutes, such a terrible way to set up friends,) so I'd appreciate it if you guys would add me.

Here's my code:
3135-8070-7537-6811

The Weather channel is pretty cool.  I'll probably never use it again, but it's still cool.


----------



## Volken (Dec 19, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> reggie still says that MP3 will come 'early 2007'



Good ol' Reggie. Always being there for the fans!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 19, 2006)

I have to say the weather channel is actually neat , my parents were impressed as well. I like the globe thing and all. Very cool feature.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 19, 2006)

Wtf is wrong with the Weather Channel? I live in Saratoga. It says Saratoga is still sunny. It's 11pm here, it's not sunny.

30 minutes away is Albany. It says Albany is night. Which is correct.

This thing is pretty much broken. The "current" weather was last updated at noon. The "today" weather was last updated at 8pm. Wtf.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2006)

Zeno said:


> Wtf is wrong with the Weather Channel? I live in Saratoga. It says Saratoga is still sunny. It's 11pm here, it's not sunny.
> 
> 30 minutes away is Albany. It says Albany is night. Which is correct.
> 
> This thing is pretty much broken. The "current" weather was last updated at noon. The "today" weather was last updated at 8pm. Wtf.



Your not looking at *current* today weather is was happend. "Current" is what happening at the moment. From what i figured and monkeyed with so far.


----------



## terra (Dec 20, 2006)

at first i was skeptical but a good friend of mine has one and now we're always over there playing it. i definitely want one now!


----------



## Kduff (Dec 20, 2006)

I'd say the Channel still has a few kinks to work out, Zeno.  Give it a couple days.  From what I can tell, it doesn't update enough yet.

Although Nintendo should really have it done when they release it.


----------



## Volken (Dec 20, 2006)

For some reason, I don't have the weather channel. How did everyone get their weather channel?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2006)

volken330 said:


> For some reason, I don't have the weather channel. How did everyone get their weather channel?



You should have a message from Nintendo in regard to the weather channel that's on your message board. There's an update button listed in the message. If you have Wii24connect on, you should have noticed your Wii illuminating.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

I wish nintendo was smart enough to make the light turned on all the time, its false advertising since on the box the light is on


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wish nintendo was smart enough to make the light turned on all the time, its false advertising since on the box the light is on



I wish Maglite manufacturers were smart enough to make flashlights on all the time.  It's false advertising since their flashlights are on in the ad.

I wish PC designers were smart enough to make their computers on all the time.  It's false advertising since their computers are always on in the ad.

I wish phones would ring all the time.

I wish lawnmowers were always running.

I wish my TV would change channels constantly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> I wish Maglite manufacturers were smart enough to make flashlights on all the time.  It's false advertising since their flashlights are on in the ad.



Wiilight is made to look cool


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

Whether I have mail or not,I wish that "You've got mail" would play constantly on my computer.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Weather channel doesn't need to be right, lol, look outside your window


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wish nintendo was smart enough to make the light turned on all the time, its false advertising since on the box the light is on



The light is used to indicate whether you received a new update or message. It seems to be doing the job perfectly. If it were on all the time irregardless of a new message or not, then it would be considered as false advertisement, because it wouldn't be doing it's proper job.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

It being on the box makes people think its always on thus false, the wii would be 10 times sexier if it had a sexy light on during playtime


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2006)

Gamespot said:
			
		

> *Nintendo sued over Wii wrist straps*
> [UPDATE] Publisher accused of selling a product that was "ineffective for its intended use"; Nintendo calls suit "completely without merit."
> By Brendan Sinclair, GameSpot
> Posted Dec 19, 2006 2:29 pm PT
> ...



We all knew this was coming >_>





Vegitto-kun said:


> It being on the box makes people think its always on thus false, the wii would be 10 times sexier if it had a sexy light on during playtime


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

So far I have read 30+ people asking on why the light isn't on and thinking its broken, people want it on and nintendo should do it


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2006)

^You could explain to them that the light's true purpose. 

Or you could just get just beg your wii friends to consistently keep sending you new messages so that the light will always be pulsing blue


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

They get pissed off and ask why the fuck nintendo put it on on the box when it barely ever works, when the picture on the box is like that it makes people thinks its on constantly which makes it cooler only us who read about it know about the purpose, and doesn't only pulse when its off and on 24 connnect


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 20, 2006)

OR someone could equip brains to the large part of humanity that seems to be missing said thing....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> OR someone could equip brains to the large part of humanity that seems to be missing said thing....



Ok so im somebody who is planning to buy the console, I have only seen the commercials where it is ALSO glowing, I see the box witht he wii and the mote and the wii is glowing blue, do you think somebody who barely knows anything about the console is gonna be like "oh yeah it must be for private messaging"


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> They get pissed off and ask why the fuck nintendo put it on on the box when it barely ever works, when the picture on the box is like that it makes people thinks its on constantly which makes it cooler only us who read about it know about the purpose, and doesn't only pulse when its off and on 24 connnect



My light is on 90% of the time, because I always have somebody sending me a message. 
I barely see it with the light off. 

And what's the big deal about a light? I didn't buy it for that purpose, plus it gets really annoying at night when I want to get some sleep and have the lights peering into my eyes >_<


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

Is it on during the games or only when its on standby?

its a cool thing and somethign that the competition doesn't have


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Is it on during the games or only when its on standby?
> 
> its a cool thing and somethign that the competition doesn't have



It's on during the standby phase. You get alerted through some other method when the system is on or when your playing.


And I don't recall seeing the Wii lights on during actual gameplay in any of the ads, so I wouldn't consider it false advertising.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Is it on during the games or only when its on standby?
> 
> its a cool thing and somethign that the competition doesn't have



Are you SERIOUSLY going to use the light as something the competition doesn't have, over everything else the system does?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

Samatarou said:


> It's on during the standby phase. You get alerted through some other method when the system is on or when your playing.
> 
> 
> And I don't recall seeing the Wii lights on during actual gameplay in any of the ads, so I wouldn't consider it false advertising.



Here its, they show games and people thent hey showed the console with the blue light


wolfwood


In terms of looks yes then its something the competition doesn't have and looks can decide alot according to casual gamers


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 20, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Are you SERIOUSLY going to use the light as something the competition doesn't have, over everything else the system does?



The blue light supposedly outranks gameplay :S

I don't know how a blue light has enriched my gaming experience with the Wii, but it's there as a way to signify to people that there's a new update or message. I think that mode of alert is way more unique and creative than simply having the light on 24/7.


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> wolfwood
> 
> 
> In terms of looks yes then its something the competition doesn't have and looks can decide alot according to casual gamers



GAMEPLAY can decide a lot according to casual gamers.
I've never had someone come into my work and go "man that console doesn't LOOK good so I'm not going to buy it."
Plus, if lighting was really all that important, one could just buy a Ambient Lighting device.



Samatarou said:


> The blue light supposedly outranks gameplay :S



lololol. win.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

I can't believe you care about a stupid blue light. The system doesn't have anymore or any less value.


----------



## Aman (Dec 20, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> Are you SERIOUSLY going to use the light as something the competition doesn't have, over everything else the system does?


I lol'd          .


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2006)

You do realize if you send a message from your PC to your Wii and never check it that blue light is allways on .


And ya it is just a blue freaking light lol.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You do realize if you send a message from your PC to your Wii and never check it that blue light is allways on .



Are you saying that Vegitto-Kun doesn't have Wii-friends to send him a "do not open" message?
...
I can see that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Are you saying that Vegitto-Kun doesn't have Wii-friends to send him a "do not open" message?
> ...
> I can see that.





You guys just don't understand anything >_>, what was one of the reasons that the gamecube failed? the looks, the blue light makes the console more attractive, and if you turn it off the light goes off and THEN when you get a message it glows blue again, im not talking about it being on while the console is turned off, proof enough is in the naruto forums as there is quite a large number asking why the light isn't on

No point in discussing this as the only thing you guys say is "yeah but the gameplay is more important lol"


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Gamecube didn't fail on looks  How come XBOX was successful and it was a gigantic square? Looks don't mean anything once you start playing the games.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 20, 2006)

I think Gamecube looked awful, like a lunchbox or something. Xbox was really huge but looked cooler.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

The point, Vegitto-Goon, is that you are a spoil sport.  You keep your pescimistic gaze turned to the Wii in hopes of finding some small discrepancy.  Unfortunatley, years of this outlook has warped your inner psyche to a twisted version of it's former state.  

People Not understanding how a light works is a not problem.  In fact, I'm sure the Japanese expected that with the Foreign market.  Did anyone actually read their manual?  The "Light Problem" is not a system killer... as much as you want to hype it up.

People not understanding how a controller works and bludgeoning their friends and relatives when the "let go" of said controller... is a slight problem.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> The point, Vegitto-Goon, is that you are a spoil sport.  You keep your pescimistic gaze turned to the Wii in hopes of finding some small discrepancy.  Unfortunatley, years of this outlook has warped your inner psyche to a twisted version of it's former state.
> 
> People Not understanding how a light works is a not problem.  In fact, I'm sure the Japanese expected that with the Foreign market.  Did anyone actually read their manual?  The "Light Problem" is not a system killer... as much as you want to hype it up.
> 
> People not understanding how a controller works and bludgeoning their friends and relatives when the "let go" of said controller... is a slight problem.




Dude, like fuck off ok?

lol il probably get warned now even though you flamebaited


I just want a fricking light simply because it makes the console look cooler. But yeah you guys have superior thoughts I guess?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Lmao, vegitto response was to funny not to get rep for


----------



## Kayo (Dec 20, 2006)

Yeah lol


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

> Dude, like fuck off ok?



That's kind of what I was saying.
All you do is naysay


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Naysay? What's that mean? Like nothing important?


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

> But yeah you guys have superior thoughts I guess?


Whatever, He thinks he knows better than the actual Nintendo company.

naysaying: To oppose, deny, or take a pessimistic or negative view of


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Well i wouldn't mind the blue light but it doesn't bother me. Why would you even be looking at the console, it's the TV you gotta pay attention too


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

"My cake has more red sprinkles than blue ones"

EAT YOUR F***ING CAKE!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Well i wouldn't mind the blue light but it doesn't bother me. Why would you even be looking at the console, it's the TV you gotta pay attention too





Its so your friends can be liek that first zelda commercial  

"wow nice lights, I cant wait to get my hands on your wii"

I kinda find it funny on how he says "he thinks he knows better then the company" We are the customers, we have to be pleased (not sexually except for some weird ones) we MAKE the company


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

With all the crap you have to say against the Wii... Why haven't you just taken your business elsewhere?

Wii is as Wii does.  Deal with it.


----------



## Xell (Dec 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> The point, Vegitto-Goon, is that you are a spoil sport.  You keep your pescimistic gaze turned to the Wii in hopes of finding some small discrepancy.  Unfortunatley, years of this outlook has warped your inner psyche to a twisted version of it's former state.
> 
> People Not understanding how a light works is a not problem.  In fact, I'm sure the Japanese expected that with the Foreign market.  Did anyone actually read their manual?  The "Light Problem" is not a system killer... as much as you want to hype it up.
> 
> People not understanding how a controller works and bludgeoning their friends and relatives when the "let go" of said controller... is a slight problem.



Let it go. Vegitto is allowed to have an opinion. So just drop it. Kthxbai.


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

I'm allowed to have my opinion about his opinion! 
(flamewar spiral)
I just get sick of coming in here and seeing what Vegitto hates about the Wii today.... and every day


----------



## Xell (Dec 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> I'm allowed to have my opinion about his opinion!
> (flamewar spiral)
> I just get sick of coming in here and seeing what Vegitto hates about the Wii today.... and every day



Fair enough! 8D


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

So wait im not allowed to express my disliking of certain aspects of the console? so I have to be like


"omg its perfect, I have sex with my wii every day"

?


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> So wait im not allowed to express my disliking of certain aspects of the console? so I have to be like
> 
> 
> "omg its perfect, I have sex with my wii every day"
> ...



Esentially... yes.

*Wii heil! Wii Heil!*

Just stop being such a Negative Nancy.  /Momma voice


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

Lmao no offense deep but that's bullshit. So people can't dog on the Wii but they can PS3 ? Lmao little bullshit no?


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 20, 2006)

Did you see me joking there? guess not.

I'm just saying that if V-K has such a deep seeded animocity towards a light... maybe it's not the Wii's problem.  Maybe he needs an expensive therapist more than a fun entertainment system.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Did you see me joking there? guess not.
> 
> I'm just saying that if V-K has such a deep seeded animocity towards a light... maybe it's not the Wii's problem.  Maybe he needs an expensive therapist more than a fun entertainment system.



animocity? God use normal words. I am not the only person by the way O_o, and all this just because I would like the light to be on constantly instead of only when you get mail


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 20, 2006)

DeepThought said:


> Did you see me joking there? guess not.
> 
> I'm just saying that if V-K has such a deep seeded animosity towards a light... maybe it's not the Wii's problem.  Maybe he needs an expensive therapist more than a fun entertainment system.



Guess you aren't use to serious joking either  I put a "" for a reason.


----------



## Zenou (Dec 20, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Your not looking at *current* today weather is was happend. "Current" is what happening at the moment. From what i figured and monkeyed with so far.



I tried both, but they both said it was day out here and night in Albany.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 20, 2006)

oh my god, 2 pages (almost) about the frikkin light!!! X___x
just glue a damn neon sign onto the console ffs


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

I might get my wii pimped, this guy I know is willing to completely redo the coloring in metallic black and 7 different lights that reacts to sound o___O


----------



## Hylian (Dec 20, 2006)

LMAOO i didn't know why u people were argueing, so i went back 
to read

so it's the blue light thing? i thought it was something serious  

yea i kinda wish it was on all the time too, but w/e
i didn't even notice it when i went to update the weather channel,
i guess i have to wait next time..


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 20, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Lmao no offense deep but that's bullshit. So people can't dog on the Wii but they can PS3 ? Lmao little bullshit no?



People can't be opinionated all the want, its what makes us all different.
On the other hand, you don't go into a thread, about a console, full of people that like a console, and complain on a daily basis. It just isn't polite [to say it nicely].

People don't go into the 360 thread, or the ps3 thread and complain on a DAILY basis about the system. [well, I can't say for sure on the Sony thread, but I've been inside the 360]. Its cool to be like, yeah, you know, I really didn't like this part of the console, but this part is ok, and so and so.

But to post in a thread and complain about something new everyday, thats a bit much.

Opinions = good. Complaining = bad.

And on a side note, most of the ps3 bashing is done outside of the console threads, and not inside them. kthanks.



Vegitto-kun said:


> animocity? God use normal words.


Animosity is a word. Its a big kid word.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 20, 2006)

What does it mean, first time I ever read it


----------



## Astronaut (Dec 20, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> What does it mean, first time I ever read it



Main Entry: an?i?mos?i?ty
: ill will or resentment tending toward active hostility : an antagonistic attitude
synonym see ENMITY


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 20, 2006)

Zeno said:


> I tried both, but they both said it was day out here and night in Albany.



What does it say on the bottom right , for last time updated by something like that. Intresting mine is working fine 

also i like That Tokyo and all of Japan has different icons to represent the weather. Like now its raining in Tokyo, but instead of the storm clouds it shows an umbrella.


----------



## FFLN (Dec 21, 2006)

On a lighter note, I now have a full set of nunchuks! Picked up the last two today.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 21, 2006)

Yay for free opera browser beta on Friday? ( for us Americans )


----------



## nyu (Dec 21, 2006)

wait what.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 21, 2006)

free opera browser for us tommorow , the beta one.

the real one will launch sometime in march.

News channel will be up on jan 27.


----------



## Aman (Dec 21, 2006)

For ''you''? It's coming to Europe too.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 21, 2006)

Wolfwood said:


> People can't be opinionated all the want, its what makes us all different.
> On the other hand, you don't go into a thread, about a console, full of people that like a console, and complain on a daily basis. It just isn't polite [to say it nicely].
> 
> People don't go into the 360 thread, or the ps3 thread and complain on a DAILY basis about the system. [well, I can't say for sure on the Sony thread, but I've been inside the 360]. Its cool to be like, yeah, you know, I really didn't like this part of the console, but this part is ok, and so and so.
> ...



Hope your not talking about me when you say complained about the Wii. I don't have it, nor do i say anything bad about it in here


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 21, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Very good news for your VC fans out there. This just in from gamespot.com
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The fact that that R-type game and that other one are both 800 points ruined it -_-;


I still cant get over it how expensive the VC is while the PSP has any PSone game at the same price(5 dollar right?)


oh wait I cant complain, I have to have sex with anything nintendo says >_>;


I hope that the lan adaptor gets released soon  

I also ordered third party component cables


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 21, 2006)

> oh wait I cant complain, I have to have sex with anything nintendo says >_>;


Don't you forget it


----------



## Nexas (Dec 21, 2006)

So can any non-Americans tell me how well Wii opera beta works. I have to wait a couple more hours


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 22, 2006)

Is it up? It is past midnight...I don't want to hook up my Wii really...it's all packed and I'm taking it to a friends tomorrow morning...

How does the beta work again? I mean, are they just saying it's a beta or is there actually a limited amount of time you can try it out?


----------



## slimscane (Dec 22, 2006)

Video of Japanese Opera beta

Also, in their head to head of Zelda, IGN gave the nod to the gamecube version :S The guy who wrote the guide for the game went as far as to say "I vastly prefer the GCN version".


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2006)

slimscane said:


> Video of Japanese Opera beta
> 
> Also, in their head to head of Zelda, IGN gave the nod to the gamecube version :S The guy who wrote the guide for the game went as far as to say "I vastly prefer the GCN version".



Who wrote it? if im not mistaken it was the same IGN INSIDER guy who really hated the Wii verison for not having updating graphics. 


of course the other editors pwned him lol.

I have to read the head to head, but from reading matts reveiw i agree with him on the statements he makes on both verisons.(if you read them both)

and thx for the link


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 22, 2006)

Matt's opinions are all that matter. I <3 Matt...I made a Mii of him...


----------



## Aman (Dec 22, 2006)

Yep, I respect Matt the most out of all reviewers.


----------



## TenguNova (Dec 22, 2006)

The web browser is now out! Go get in the Wii shop.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 22, 2006)

Cool!

now all I need is a Wii XD


----------



## Kayo (Dec 22, 2006)

I need to get a damn router or something


----------



## Hylian (Dec 22, 2006)

im talking here through the wii =)


----------



## majinveggito (Dec 22, 2006)

wow, there's no lag when i'm posting from my wii console  although typing on my keyboard is much quicker than using my wiimote. >_>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2006)

The internet channel upgrade is a great add-on. It feels pretty similar to how to my browsing experience on the PSP except that it's on a large TV screen instead xD


----------



## Kwheeler (Dec 22, 2006)

Just got my Wii on Wednsday!!!!

I am enjoying the hell out of it so far, Wii sports is the most addictive substance on god's green earth!


----------



## Shika-Chou (Dec 22, 2006)

the internet runs quite smoothly though it it a hassle typing everything out with the wiimote >_>


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 22, 2006)

cool guys, I'm so envious!!! XD


----------



## Nexas (Dec 22, 2006)

The connection works fairly well (as well as a wireless connection can that is). Typing isn't all that difficult with a little practice, and it even has a thing where it shows what you might be spelling to speed things up. It isn't gonna replace my PC, but it works well enough, and I can't wait for the final version later next year.


----------



## Hylian (Dec 22, 2006)

^ has games the wii can play through internet channel


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 22, 2006)

Kayo said:


> I need to get a damn router or something



Were in the same situation.....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 22, 2006)

the wii`s browser is not to bad.us of course it is taken me about 20 seconds to type. but ia faster than the psps since i am pointing.us hopefully we get to use a keyboard soon, since the system does have usbs.( ok took me 35 seconds to type this)


EDIT
though my wrist can get tired faster this way, depends on how fast i do it,


----------



## Hylian (Dec 22, 2006)

is anyone having trouble with youtube on the wii? it used to work but 
not anymore..

at least google video works =)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 22, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> is anyone having trouble with youtube on the wii? it used to work but
> not anymore..
> 
> at least google video works =)



Use to? 

I was on the site this morning through my Wii and I couldn't get the video to work. Is there something I'm missing?


----------



## Aman (Dec 22, 2006)

"In Western history, ancient Roman law also recognized compensation as a means of resolving a rape dispute, but it took a more patriarchal approach: it found that the father (or other male authority) of the rape victim was owed damages because rape implied his inability to protect the woman (Dripps 1992, 1780-81)."

Games you can play through the Internet Channel. ^_^


----------



## Shika-Chou (Dec 22, 2006)

youtube doesnt work for me either 

try also:


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 22, 2006)

it works on my friend's wii wooooo europe owns you americans

ignore me im drunk zd guvk


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 23, 2006)

For the record, Youtube works flawlessly on my Wii.

And FFLN, why lock your Wii? Let it be free for all to play with xD


(This whole message sounded wrong, and I didn't really mean for it to.)


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 23, 2006)

I wanted 1 for christmas... but they are all sold out ACROSS ENGLAND!!

how fucking lame is that...


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 23, 2006)

Anyone else have trouble with certain sites on Wii? I can't get Digg or any NarutoForum threads to work. They start to load then all of a sudden refresh or send me back to home...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2006)

Well it IS a beta


----------



## FFLN (Dec 23, 2006)

2Shea said:


> For the record, Youtube works flawlessly on my Wii.
> 
> And FFLN, why lock your Wii? Let it be free for all to play with xD
> 
> ...



I lock it so that someone doesn't lock ME out of my own Wii. Just a precaution.


----------



## Aman (Dec 23, 2006)

Yup, thanks for the headsup just did the same thing. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 23, 2006)

So you have to do a password everytime you start it up?


----------



## FFLN (Dec 23, 2006)

No. Just when you go to set internet settings, parental controls, web browser, WII STORE- you don't want someone wasting your Wii points, and a few other things dealing with the settings. It's not really an inconvenience, since it doesn't stop people from doing what they would usually do on it, play games.

I just don't like the lack of a visual encryption. Everyone can see your pin key when you're entering it, which sort of defeats the purpose of a parental lock.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 24, 2006)

FFLN said:


> I lock it so that someone doesn't lock ME out of my own Wii. Just a precaution.



Ahh yeah, that's definitely understandable. I haven't worried about it, I'm allways there whenever other people are playing my Wii.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 24, 2006)

Check this out:

Is this what you're in for, Hj?

A guy playing with Wii in a theatre


----------



## Aman (Dec 24, 2006)

Lucky bastards.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 24, 2006)

Yeah I wanna do that too 

Btw merry christmas every1 and a ho ho ho


----------



## Aman (Dec 24, 2006)

Yep, merry christmas to everyone from my Wii and me!


----------



## Kayo (Dec 24, 2006)

lol I'm going to watch disney's xmas special with donald duck and stuff cya


----------



## Altron (Dec 24, 2006)

i still dont have the wii :

btw merry christmas!


----------



## Fonster Mox (Dec 24, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> I wanted 1 for christmas... but they are all sold out ACROSS ENGLAND!!
> 
> how fucking lame is that...



Have you tried argos online... I pre-ordered about a week in advance and got it. Seems like nobody thought to buy from there. Gave me ?10 off a game too.


----------



## Aman (Dec 24, 2006)

Yes, it has a Gamecube inside with a different shape, so it can play any gamecube games and you can put in GC controllers and memory cards on the top, so it's completely backwards-compatible.

And there is already a Wii discussion thread, you should ask there next time.


----------



## Shogun (Dec 24, 2006)

are you blind!!??!?! check it out:

[Yoroshiku]_Kekkaishi_-_05_(1024x576)_(H264)


----------



## K-deps (Dec 24, 2006)

my mom let me open presents early

I got

Rayman
Elebits
Trauma Center

I tried them all out a little
you cant go wrong with any of em


----------



## RockLee (Dec 24, 2006)

Rayman is seriously tempting.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

But you have no wii man


----------



## RockLee (Dec 24, 2006)

I know. And my family just finished opening presents.

There was a notable lack of Wii.

Now Trauma Center and my Wii-mote + Nunchuk sit on my bed, silently chortling, knowing that I'll have no time to play when school starts again.

Also, Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance lies on my shelf, forlorn, sad at the propect of being played on last gen hardware.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 24, 2006)

Nintendo: oh surely everybody who wants one for christmas will have a wii


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 24, 2006)

Not true....


i threatened santa but he said the wii was sold out...


sooooo, santa had to go.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 24, 2006)

Well, who would have anticipated such demand?

I blame scalpers.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 24, 2006)

Well I anticipated such demand lol.

Honestly right now, atleast around here, its harder to find a Wii than a PS3.


----------



## Cipher (Dec 24, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Well, who would have anticipated such demand?
> 
> I blame scalpers.



Same.  I don't think big-N had thought about how some people would buy ten Wiis then Ebay them for profit.  And it's their fault I hav no Wii!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, guys....

My walmart had like a million nunchucks for sale, and i didnt even know...

Anyways, I found out like 3 weeks ago.

Im allowed to get a linksys wireless router, so I will buy that tomorrow and get wireless access for my wii, and update forecast and internet channel.

Im thinking of getting metal slug anthology, is it any good?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Nintendo: oh surely everybody who wants one for christmas will have a wii



Nintendo did not say that....


 ( from what i know of) Kapplin in america said " if you want a wii go out and get now one , we believe the demand is much higher than the supply"  along those lines.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 25, 2006)

Metal slug is very very good.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 25, 2006)

Store here was selling Wii for 400, and PS3 for 800!  Small independent store, but so many people were asking that they raised the price and sold all 8 Wii's and all 3 PS3's, crazy! I just got two psp games, I could of gotten Wii and PS3, but i'm not paying over 100 dollars, hell no.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 25, 2006)

I'm finding it a struggle to buy Wii



when will they be available/new shipments


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 25, 2006)

Duh...that was a no-brainer...


----------



## Hylian (Dec 25, 2006)

whats gunstar heroes?

i really wanna get super mario bros and maybe super castlevania
but i only have 200 wii points


----------



## K-deps (Dec 25, 2006)

Opened presents and got


Elebits
Trauma Center
Rayman

Im so happy with this they all are very good

ok off to play elebits bye


----------



## Shogun (Dec 25, 2006)

yeah, i got my wii today too, with zelda.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 25, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Nintendo did not say that....
> 
> 
> ( from what i know of) Kapplin in america said " if you want a wii go out and get now one , we believe the demand is much higher than the supply"  along those lines.



She also said that the wii was region free


what a lieing bitch


----------



## RockLee (Dec 25, 2006)

She probably didn't know or understand. Isn't it a firmware type of thing?

Gunstar Heros is a very awesome Genesis game.

I'm planning to buy it for my DS, for 10$.


----------



## Darkhope (Dec 25, 2006)

I want a Wii.

*plans on buying SSBB when she gets one*

Rayman is awesome. xD


----------



## Ziko (Dec 25, 2006)

Ok, I got Zelda, but Im buying another game tomorrow...But the problem is...WHAT GAME SHOULD I BUY?


----------



## Corruption (Dec 25, 2006)

^_^dbz:bt 2, It's long as hell and fun.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 25, 2006)

DBZ BT2 is unfortunatly not out in Europe (he is from Norway) so there are no other good choices except Monkey Ball or Rayman. 
We don't even get Trauma Center here. Everybody hates Europe


----------



## Hylian (Dec 25, 2006)

just got dbz:bt2 and rayman for wii 

they're both really fun but dbz:bt2 took a while to learn how to play.
but after that, it's really fun


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 25, 2006)

So guys.



Would this router^^^ work for my wii to give me internet access?

(The router is wireless)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 25, 2006)

Yes shion it would.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 25, 2006)

I WANT A Wii!!


Ive got the money for it, but they dont have the stock .

God i want to play zelda so bad.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 25, 2006)

Ziko said:


> Ok, I got Zelda, but Im buying another game tomorrow...But the problem is...WHAT GAME SHOULD I BUY?



TRAUMA CENTER SUPPORT THE THIRD PARTIES


----------



## Kayo (Dec 26, 2006)

lol read my prev. post


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 26, 2006)

Kayo said:


> DBZ BT2 is unfortunatly not out in Europe (he is from Norway) so there are no other good choices except Monkey Ball or Rayman.
> We don't even get Trauma Center here. Everybody hates Europe



when will Dbz bt2 and trauma center come out in europe?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> when will Dbz bt2 and trauma center come out in europe?



DBZ in march I think, or may, trauma no idea


----------



## Aman (Dec 26, 2006)

DBZ March, Trauma Center February.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 26, 2006)

march?! aw well, maybe then I can afford another set of controllers XD
when's the next Wii shipment, I heard early january, but is there any more precise date?


----------



## Kayo (Dec 26, 2006)

Aman said:


> DBZ March, Trauma Center February.



Trauma center coming to EU? wtf?


----------



## Aman (Dec 26, 2006)

Surprised?  Excite Truck and Trauma Center were delayed until February.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Kayo said:


> Trauma center coming to EU? wtf?



The DS game came out too so its not really odd


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 26, 2006)

Goddammit what the fuckin shit, I just fucking heard on the fucking news there isnt going to fucking be any goddamn fucking Wii's available until fucking March

AND I DONT FUCKING HAVE A FUCKING WII   

What the fuck kinda bullshit is this? FUCK


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

I highly doubt thats true O_o, havent heard about that


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2006)

Geez... I was about to buy the router, but I asked the walmart guys if it's wii compatible.

The guy had NO idea what a wii even WAS....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2006)

The Wii is. It will Accept B/G routers. This is not like the DS , the Wii has alot of WiFI options to choose from and i tested it with 3 differant types of routers allready.

Just set up a Wireless Network then go to your wii to search for a WAP ( Wireless Access Point) and it will pick it up. HOw ever if it has a password on it you will have to enter that manually .


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 26, 2006)

You guys are a great help.

Thanks.

Im gonna rep you for that.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 26, 2006)

So, if anyone is dissatisfied with their Wii, you can send it to me.


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 26, 2006)

Or even better, me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Or me !!!!


----------



## Kayo (Dec 26, 2006)

Just send me your controller and I will be happy


----------



## Hylian (Dec 26, 2006)

..or me


----------



## RockLee (Dec 26, 2006)

No, you bastards. I made the thread. I gave Nintendo my firstborn. I offered a sacrifice.

It's mine.

The _precious... Wii...

_


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Lol the funny is


the wii came out 3 weeks before europe, its now the 27th = 19 days after europe launch, europe had less wii's then america


and I STILL got a wii before you


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2006)

There are hardly any wii's because of Demand , USA is still getting the most supply however.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> There are hardly any wii's because of Demand , USA is still getting the most supply however.



And you don't think there is any demand here? 

The thing sold out in less then a day here too you know


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2006)

I hope so. However  Europe only got 50,000 systems on launch day. compared to USA that got 700k and sold out first week.  Europes Demand for the wii is not as high as america from the sale figures i am seeing.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Correction, the wii sold 325.000 in two days according to nintendo.


So get your fucking facts straight josh


even more nintendo news for europe, in the week that the wii launched nintendo sold the 515.000 times

zelda was one of the most bought games, wii play sold about 126.000 times I think


----------



## RockLee (Dec 26, 2006)

No, you got one before me because I'm poor.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 26, 2006)

I WILL SWAP CHILDREN FOR A NINTENDO Wii.

Thing is, in the UK this shit sold out before it even hit the fucking shops cos of the shitty pre-ordering. 

In the UK they were sold out.... well.... before the shit was shat, to hit the fan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2006)

V, stop with  the cursing was not needed.

I was going by an old figure that they said before launch. so *shrugs* since you did not provide a link i found it myself.



> European Wii sold out
> 
> 13 December 2006 8:46 by Siggy
> European Wii sold outNintendo announced the Wii European launch figures, 325,000 consoles were shipped in the first wave all over Europe, and during the weekend, or two days, every single Wii had been sold, which made it the fastest selling home console in history.
> ...



   going to post this in the Sales thread.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2006)

RockLee said:


> So, if anyone is dissatisfied with their Wii, you can send it to me.



Will I be getting some form of compensation for letting go of my precious Wii system?  

....wait....I keep forgetting about Pokemon Revolution. Nevermind


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> V, stop with the childish behavior , the cursing was not needed.
> 
> I was going by an old figure that they said before launch. so *shrugs* since you did not provide a link i found it myself.
> 
> ...



I wouldn't act childish, if you used correct numbers(second time you made a big mistake) and stopped insulting my opinion about zelda.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 26, 2006)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> Will I be getting some form of compensation for letting go of my precious Wii system?
> 
> ....wait....I keep forgetting about Pokemon Revolution. Nevermind



As probably said by every uroflowmatrist

_"DAMN YOU AND YOUR Wii!"_


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2006)

People making mistakes allows you or others ot be childish? come on.. sheesh. 

Anyways rock i assume you just could not find a Wii this whole time?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> People making mistakes allows you or others ot be childish? come on.. sheesh.
> 
> Anyways rock i assume you just could not find a Wii this whole time?



its more the fact that you insulted my opinion for no reason josh. + the fact that you were 275.000 units of the actual number and then being smartass about it explaining on how america has a bigger demand. "from the sales figures im seeing" since when are rumors sales figures >_>?


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 26, 2006)

wow. there needs to be more love in the wii thread.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

There would be more love if he wasn't a ass to my opinion about zelda.


which in no way is as long as nintendo promised it would be


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2006)

USA does have a bigger demand if you simply cannot find a Wii here and it is getting the most shipments out of all 3 countrys. Seriously stop dragging stuff out and bringing stuff form another thread that has nothing  to do with this at all, god forbid i should just ignore. I was not being a smart ass about anything in this thread, you surely love to take stuff wrong way.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 26, 2006)

Those who like me... dont have a Wii...

Embrace the hatred.... embrace the malice in your soul.

Those who have a Wii....


.... sleep with 1 eye open.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> Those who like me... dont have a Wii...
> 
> Embrace the hatred.... embrace the malice in your soul.
> 
> ...



Lol actually my house is open all the time , somebody can actually just walk in now and steal shit.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2006)

*sighs*

calm down the two of you. No need to get bogged down over a few measly numbers. Just consider the issue squashed and get back to Wii-related goodness, like people who have the Wii and those who wish they had it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 26, 2006)

HOw many people in this thread do not have a wii yet? other than gama and Rock?  man if i were them i do not know how long i could wait lol.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 26, 2006)

I'm still kind of in disbelief Rocklee doesn't have a Wii, seeing as we live in the same city and all v_v (well, I use to live in Miami, up until 2 weeks ago)
hhmmh..I might need to change my location on my user profile :S 

but I was just at the gamestop store Miami (135th and Biscayne Blvd) location today....still no new Wii's.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 26, 2006)

Seriously... sleep with 1 eye open....

Ive watched enough naruto to be good with a kunai


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 26, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> Seriously... sleep with 1 eye open....



Lol like I said on schooldays ANYBODY can come in here and steal my wii, nothing will stop them, apart from a super cute dog that would try to get food of the thief XD


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 26, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol like I said on schooldays ANYBODY can come in here and steal my wii, nothing will stop them, apart from a super cute dog that would try to get food of the thief XD



You know what.... that is my 1 weakness. Cute dogs.

This will be a setback to operation lavatory


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 27, 2006)

Well someone got me a Wii glove for Christmas. Intresting this is what it looks  lilke  on my Wii mote.


*Spoiler*: __ 















*In the Middle  ( under the A button) it says Wii.*



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> I'm still kind of in disbelief Rocklee doesn't have a Wii, seeing as we live in the same city and all v_v (well, I use to live in Miami, up until 2 weeks ago)
> hhmmh..I might need to change my location on my user profile :S
> 
> but I was just at the gamestop store Miami (135th and Biscayne Blvd) location today....still no new Wii's.




ah you moved? itresting. Ya i cannot belive rock has no Wii either. Quite shocked indeed 


there are no Wii's aorund me for a 60 mile radius from what my friends tell me.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *HOw many people in this thread do not have a wii yet?* other than gama and Rock?  man if i were them i do not know how long i could wait lol.


You forgot me :amazed


----------



## RockLee (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, well, money is a problem right now.

To be honest, though, it's more of a supply issue. There are simply none in Miami. In stores.

You'd get my account in exchange for your Wii.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Yeah, well, money is a problem right now.
> 
> To be honest, though, it's more of a supply issue. There are simply none in Miami. In stores.



ahh...lack of money and availability is a deadly combination. I'd probably keep checking super stores like Walmart each and every day. As time passes you'll see the Wii becoming more and more available 


> You'd get my account in exchange for your Wii.


I'm afraid that's not an equivalent exchange 

tell you what, I'm going into surgery next Wednesday...if I don't make it, my last will and testament will name you the sole successor of my Wii system


----------



## FFLN (Dec 27, 2006)

I'm tellin' ya... eBay. Or check your classifieds or wanted ads. I know some people have put their Wiis up on there for a pretty low price... for some reason.


----------



## Kwheeler (Dec 27, 2006)

It seemed like Everyone I knew that wanted a Wii managed to get one for Christmas, but I had to wrestle some kid for mine   Oh well, I think my cousins had it worse, paying $600 for thier Wii.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Dec 27, 2006)

Yeah, I recently got mine~~
I need to add ppl's codes though


----------



## elnaruto (Dec 27, 2006)

I want the wii so bad  

where I live wii costs $490 and ps3 $1285.. well.. I know.. THAT SUCKS

so maybe I'll be able to go to another state that's 2 hours from where I live, and MAYBE I'll find the wii, Although I dont think so... so I guess I'll have to wait till February.

I dont know what to do, maybe going to the other state will be just a waste of money, cuz I dont really think I'll find wii..


----------



## Hylian (Dec 27, 2006)

elnaruto said:


> I want the wii so bad
> 
> where I live wii costs $490 and ps3 $1285.. well.. I know.. THAT SUCKS
> 
> ...



wow were do u live? 

well u can't find a wii anywhere here in miami, good thing i 
got the last one


----------



## elnaruto (Dec 27, 2006)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> wow were do u live?
> 
> well u can't find a wii anywhere here in miami, good thing i
> got the last one



N.L. Mexico, maybe I'll go to mcallen texas, I dont know.

you got the last one?! holy sh$?t you are so lucky  
I played wii sports yesterday, Boxing and Bowling KICKS ASS


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> HOw many people in this thread do not have a wii yet? other than gama and Rock?  man if i were them i do not know how long i could wait lol.



I don't have one


----------



## RockLee (Dec 27, 2006)

> tell you what, I'm going into surgery next Wednesday...if I don't make it, my last will and testament will name you the sole successor of my Wii system



Can...

Can I play Trauma Center on you? I think I'd do a good job.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well someone got me a Wii glove for Christmas. Intresting this is what it looks  lilke  on my Wii mote.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Goddamn thats one ugly skin >_>


----------



## DeepThought (Dec 27, 2006)

I know I rip on Vegitto for complaining but... yeah.. orange is hideious!


----------



## Yoshitsune (Dec 27, 2006)

The orange on white look nice whatcha talking about??


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 27, 2006)

is that 7up or sprite in the background?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Can...
> 
> Can I play Trauma Center on you? I think I'd do a good job.



Only if I can get a discount on the procedure  

 $49.95 seems like a pretty decent price compared to the bill I'm going to get xDD

*wants the Charge station to come out soon, because my AA batteries are bing depleted at a rapid rate*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

I have been playing for atleast 50 hours not and my main wii mote still has 3 bars o_O!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2006)

the charge station?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I have been playing for atleast 50 hours not and my main wii mote still has 3 bars o_O!



50 hours seems like a reasonable amount of time. But I live in a house with 6 other people. The Wii is always being used, even in the Wii hours of the night.  It's "on" more often than "off". The batteries can be burned out in a matter of about 4-5 days, with around 16-20 hours of continous game play per day  


			
				centuryslayer said:
			
		

> the charge station?



*Click Meh*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> the charge station?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2006)

Cool 
so normal rechargable batteries don't work with the Wiimote or what?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 27, 2006)

Yes they do o_O but for some reason people prefer a rechargeable wiimote instead of recharging the batteries outside the mote


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> Cool
> so normal rechargable batteries don't work with the Wiimote or what?



They aren't recommended (well certain rechargeable batteries aren't suggested for fear that they may leak)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2006)

wtf, rechargable batteries are more prone to leaking when used in a Wiimote or something? >___>


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> wtf, rechargable batteries are more prone to leaking when used in a Wiimote or something? >___>



It's not recommended (Wii manual) but I think Nintendo says it's okay.  
And I've used rechargeable batteries with no problems, but I wanted to play it safe.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2006)

lol, so it's just a heap o' bull then


----------



## Kira Yamato (Dec 27, 2006)

centuryslayer said:


> lol, so it's just a heap o' bull then



More like the Wii manual saying one thing and Nintendo saying that's not particularly true.  


It's either some kind of error, or yeah, a bunch of Bull.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 27, 2006)

meh, recharagables here I come ( when I get ze wii that is XD )


----------



## FFLN (Dec 27, 2006)

Rechargeable batteries save you money, plus that'll be less batteries that are tossed out. I guess that charge station would just be more convenient and... stylish, I guess. My 15-min battery charger works pretty well, so I don't think I'll get a charge station until Nintendo comes up with their own rechargeable system for the Wii remotes.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 27, 2006)

^^ lol your brock sig owns


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 27, 2006)

Thanks again guys for the help. 

I to am now typing through my wii

I also bought metal slug! 

It's the best!!


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 27, 2006)

those who wii to this thread have no decency!! T_T


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 27, 2006)

i would actually sell a kidney for a wii


----------



## blueradio (Dec 28, 2006)

im on my wii right now using the opera service and its fucking awesome.


----------



## Kayo (Dec 28, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> i would actually sell a kidney for a wii



You got yourself a deal


----------



## RockLee (Dec 28, 2006)

I dunno. There are some good games coming out for the Wii until December of next year.

The most prominent ones are Pokemon, Mario Galaxy and Metroid. Then there's Project H.A.M.M.E.R., Disaster: Day of Crisis, and Wario Ware.


There's a list somewhere, but my battery is about to die. There most ceratinly is stuff coming out for the Wii.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 28, 2006)

Kayo said:


> You got yourself a deal



Seriously?


What comes with the Wii.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Well I just got nintendo another customer

a friend of my dad (computer expert) came and played with me, and he is buying one for hi and his family


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 28, 2006)

no wii for meee


----------



## RockLee (Dec 28, 2006)

I'M HAVING A WII PARTY AT MY HOUUUUSE.

WII SPOOOOOORTS

BOXING RESURRECT!!!!

TAKE THAT, TO!  <- Tennis/Boxing

*is actually finished playing WiiSports, now Melee on the Wii*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

wait

rocklee you finally got a wii?


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 28, 2006)

i think im actually going to cry....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2006)

Congratz Rock , enjoy your Wii


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 28, 2006)

if i stare at it long enough do you think it might come to life?


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 28, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I'M HAVING A WII PARTY AT MY HOUUUUSE.
> 
> WII SPOOOOOORTS
> 
> ...





There is one thing i noticed when playing gc games on the wii.

Doesn't it sound and look like the game has more definition?


----------



## FFLN (Dec 28, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I dunno. There are some good games coming out for the Wii until December of next year.
> 
> The most prominent ones are Pokemon, Mario Galaxy and Metroid. Then there's Project H.A.M.M.E.R., Disaster: Day of Crisis, and Wario Ware.
> 
> ...



Yeah, there's stuff coming out for the Wii this coming year, of course, but for the early part of the year, there won't be much that seems to be of interest. Also, I had totally forgotten about Project HAMMER. Anyway, I'm still only at the beginning of the 2nd dungeon in Twilight Princess, so I've a long ways to go in that game. I've been playing other games instead of that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2006)

Plus Smash coming out in 07 along with those titles Rocklee mentioned. Hell i am pumped for Wii play!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Wii play bored me after 10 minutes to be honest, only fun game was pool


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 28, 2006)

the wii isnt that great....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Gamabunta said:


> the wii isnt that great....



Indeed, its not great


its FUCKING AWESOME



Detective conan for the wii announced


----------



## RockLee (Dec 28, 2006)

Have you played with other, Vegitto?

We actually got tired. Physically tired. Playing Boxing.

We felt so old.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2006)

RockLee said:


> Have you played with other, Vegitto?
> 
> We actually got tired. Physically tired. Playing Boxing.
> 
> We felt so old.



boxing does tire you out if you play it for like 30 mins straight going nuts. Ya i can see that a fwe people did when they played it ( family ) boxing they all got really into it. was the only one that actually got them tired somewhat of course the others they did not.


i played Wii play, Duck hunt thing was alot of fun and i liked the target game and the one you guide your me in this little maze thing was fun lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> boxing does tire you out if you play it for like 30 mins straight going nuts. Ya i can see that a fwe people did when they played it ( family ) boxing they all got really into it. was the only one that actually got them tired somewhat of course the others they did not.
> 
> 
> i played Wii play, Duck hunt thing was alot of fun and i liked the target game and the one you guide your me in this little maze thing was fun lol.



How you mean target game


and What is this "guide your mii in a maze thing" that isn't on the game


----------



## dementia_ (Dec 28, 2006)

I Played Wii today with RockLee and TO.

And it was NOT what I expected.


*Spoiler*: __ 



also learn how to box, gutter trashes.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> How you mean target game
> 
> 
> and What is this "guide your mii in a maze thing" that isn't on the game



 I played the Guide the mii in the maze game ( i forget the name ) back in october/november. Must be part of a differant Wii collection package then *shrugs*


boxing is the worst one out of the Wii sports package. Just because it does not read all your movements correctly. Hence i hope that boxxing anime game really does it well.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 28, 2006)

^^You enjoyed yourself, I hope? You and Carlos (RockLee) seemed to be enjoying yourselves with boxing. 

I had a blast playing Wii Tennis against RockLee, myself.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2006)

wow you all live close by eachother? nice. I would not mind playing all 3 of you in bowling/golf  my pro lvl skills are extraordinary  !


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I played the Guide the mii in the maze game ( i forget the name ) back in october/november. Must be part of a differant Wii collection package then *shrugs*
> 
> 
> boxing is the worst one out of the Wii sports package. Just because it does not read all your movements correctly. Hence i hope that boxxing anime game really does it well.



boxing is the best out of them all O_o

Tennis is quite boring
Baseball sucks ass period
Bowling is just using the same spot over and over
golf is just bad, just BAD, I mean you cant do a soft put at all, I have to somehow slooowly move my hand forward for about 5 seconds before it notices that you are trying to do anything, if you try to do a short flick it goes to hard >_>;

boxing is great fun


----------



## dementia_ (Dec 28, 2006)

TenshiOni said:


> ^^You enjoyed yourself, I hope?



Okay, fuck it TO, that's the last time I try to reference an IRL conversation on a forum.

Also, remember Metal Slug + Gunstar Heroes (On Wii).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 28, 2006)

how is metal slug? i have yet to play it. Gunstar heros is a freaking blast though thats for sure.


----------



## TenshiOni (Dec 28, 2006)

I got the spoiler tag quote. 

If I had to rank the Wii Sports game, I'd say: 

1. Wii Tennis 
2. Wii Boxing
3. Wii Bowling 
4. Wii Baseball 
5. Wii Golf

Wii Tennis is just incredibly fun with family (my whole family is addicted to it) and friends. 4 players = win.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 28, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> how is metal slug? i have yet to play it. Gunstar heros is a freaking blast though thats for sure.



I didn't like gunstar heroes, it was ultimate failure


I want that game with that guy with the hockey mask and a chainsaw, I LOVED that game, but I forgot what it was for


----------



## Supa Swag (Dec 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I didn't like gunstar heroes, it was ultimate failure




My heart just died.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Dec 29, 2006)

i finally played wii over the weekend.  I can't believe how hard it is to get one now.  And lol at all those people who said "there's gonna be a billion wii's by christmas , no need to buy from scalpers" , think of those poor fools who could have had my wii this christmas if not for that bad advice 

anyway, wii sports rocked, especially tennis and golf.  Raving rabbits isn't my type of game , so its unfair for me to comment.  

Then i played Gears of war on 360, insane!


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 29, 2006)

why does god hate me?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 29, 2006)

Laz-E-Boy said:


> My heart just died.



I just don't like it O_o


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 29, 2006)

Gunstar Heroes is one of my all-time favorite hyperactive action shooter platformers, coincided with Contra (III and Hard Corps) The explosions, the constant flow of enemies, the colorful blast-arrays, the swiftness of it all, and the vast array of color lumanating every pixel of your screen make Gunstar Heroes what it is, a classic.  

I'm sure glad I'm able to play it to my heart's content, once again, because my Sega Mega Drive (II) (Genesis , USA) has past on to the realm of pure greatness (a.k.a. console heaven)


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 29, 2006)

Jouten said:


> Gunstar Heroes is one of my all-time favorite hyperactive action shooter platformers, coincided with Contra (III and Hard Corps) The explosions, the constant flow of enemies, the colorful blast-arrays, the swiftness of it all, and the vast array of color lumanating every pixel of your screen make Gunstar Heroes what it is, a classic.
> 
> I'm sure glad I'm able to play it to my heart's content, once again, because my Sega Mega Drive (II) (Genesis , USA) has past on to the realm of pure greatness (a.k.a. console heaven)




I prefer Metal Slug. 

That game is just plain crazy and fun.

The bosses are so wierd...

I havent played GH myself, but i have seen videos of it and stuff.
It looks alright


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 29, 2006)

Ah yes, Metal Slug. Quite the franchise, I haven't touched a Metal Slug game in ages.  How's Anthology? it's just a collection of Metal Slug games, is it not? *googles*


----------



## dementia_ (Dec 29, 2006)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I want that game with that guy with the hockey mask and a chainsaw, I LOVED that game, but I forgot what it was for



Splatterhouse

and shame on you for disliking GH.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 29, 2006)

I played Wii this weekend















brettwantsawiinow.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 29, 2006)

ME WANT Wii Wii!!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 30, 2006)

You gotta wait a bit.^^^

I dont think wiis will be in stock for a little while


----------



## RockLee (Dec 30, 2006)

Heheheh.

Anyone see the explosion of Wii threads?

*uses psychic powers to entrap and merge all Wii threads*

Playin' thread monopoly like Gates playin' OS monopoly. Awww yeah.


----------



## Parallax (Dec 30, 2006)

To the people that didn't like GH: Wow, just wow, I have nothing to say.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 30, 2006)

I can't wait any longer for my fucking Wii. I'm going to have a breakdown....I have the fucking money right here in my hand, AND NO FUCKING WAY WILL ANYONE HAVE THEM IN STOCK ANYTIME SOON. Today I was in gamestop and I swear at least 20 moms and dads came in asking if they had any Wiis in stock. They finally put up a sign that said:

WE DO NOT HAVE ANY WII OR DS SYSTEMS IN STOCK!





wiiiwiiwiiiiiiwiiiwiwiwiwiwiiwiwidfvdsfds!~dfGDFGE$S5


----------



## Jazz (Dec 30, 2006)

I have a Wii and it ROCKS!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 30, 2006)

g00d 4 u

I lack a Wii, and it sucks


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> I can't wait any longer for my fucking Wii. I'm going to have a breakdown....I have the fucking money right here in my hand, AND NO FUCKING WAY WILL ANYONE HAVE THEM IN STOCK ANYTIME SOON. Today I was in gamestop and I swear at least 20 moms and dads came in asking if they had any Wiis in stock. They finally put up a sign that said:
> 
> WE DO NOT HAVE ANY WII OR DS SYSTEMS IN STOCK!
> 
> ...


What the...no DS? Every store has like 10 ds's here :amazed


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 30, 2006)

Everyone around here is sold out of DS also. Even best buy was sold out of them, and they usually have a shitload in stock.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

WoW i never heard of this, that's crazy 0_0


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 30, 2006)

Everyone is also sold out of guitar hero 2.....this is troublesome


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

Lmao that's insain. Here we have plenty of everything but Wii and PS3, i want my PS3


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 30, 2006)

The only thing they DO have is like fucking 456456456456 xbox 360s.


----------



## 2Shea (Dec 30, 2006)

Before xmas here all the DS Lites were sold out... it was an insanely popular gift from what I've heard.

Still pretty damn hard to get accessories for the Wii and PS3 both.. a friend of mine has yet to be able to get component cables for his PS3.

Anyway, Nintendo has made a killing worldwide this year... I believe it had/has top sales on all of the 3 major gaming markets, even though the Wii has shined over all in the home console market, I think the DS Lite has still sold more this year overall, but ofcourse it's been out since the summer.

It does appear that the "new style" of gaming is winning out so far, which is awesome. I love seeing whole families playing the Wii, or kids and parents both owning DS's. Gaming for all = definite win.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Dec 30, 2006)

I heard plentifull stories about PS3's staying on the shelves while each Wii gets sold out, oh oh PS3?


----------



## dementia_ (Dec 30, 2006)

Anecdotal evidence: Yesterday, I saw seven or so unsold PS3s sitting around a local Best Buy. No Wiis.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2006)

I don't think the ps3 has even reached my country yet (sweden), doesn't matter to me, I'm not getting it...but I do want a Wii soon, before I die from not playing  Zelda TP +___+


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Dec 30, 2006)

Keiji Inafune working on a game for Wii!!! this is great news. He did an amazing job with Dead Rising and Lost Planet. He's now making a game for Wii. Hopefully this is the first of more announcements from Capcom.

He has confirmed to Japanese magazine Dorimaga that he has started work on a title for the Wii.

He did not provide any other details regarding the exact nature of the title and how it is to utilize the Wii's control scheme.


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 30, 2006)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> The only thing they DO have is like fucking 456456456456 xbox 360s.



exactly. i dont want a fuckin 360, I WANT A Wii!!!!!!


----------



## Kayo (Dec 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Keiji Inafune working on a game for Wii!!! this is great news. He did an amazing job with Dead Rising and Lost Planet. He's now making a game for Wii. Hopefully this is the first of more announcements from Capcom.
> 
> He has confirmed to Japanese magazine Dorimaga that he has started work on a title for the Wii.
> 
> He did not provide any other details regarding the exact nature of the title and how it is to utilize the Wii's control scheme.



Great news, Dead Rising was really good and unique.


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 30, 2006)

I heard a rumor that evev square enix is thinking about making games for wii.

Is it true?


----------



## Kayo (Dec 30, 2006)

Yeah, they are already making FF CC Crystal Bearers and I think it was confirmed that they are going to make a FF remake on Wii. I even heard rumors about KH 3 coming to Wii, but I doubt it.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Dec 30, 2006)

^ Yep. It's true, Dragon Quest Swords: The Masked Queen and the Tower of Mirrors, and Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: The Crystal Bearers, for example, are in the making. Square Enix had made the announcement somewhere in May, though. 

edit: Kayo beat me to it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Dec 30, 2006)

Cool, I hope they make neat uses of the wiimote


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 30, 2006)

dementia_ said:


> Anecdotal evidence: Yesterday, I saw seven or so unsold PS3s sitting around a local Best Buy. No Wiis.



What the flying fuck. Every store here is sold out of it, yet people can find it. Where the fuck do you all live!!!


----------



## Utz (Dec 30, 2006)

I really want a Wii. I already have an Xbox 360 since last year, but the fun-level and sleakness of the Wii are just amazing xD. Any thoughts on if I should consider getting one? (not now, maybe in a few months...)


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 30, 2006)

Do not consider, you MUST purchase a Wii!!!!


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 30, 2006)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> Do not consider, you MUST purchase a Wii!!!!



The only consideration given in retrospect to the Wii is

"do i need the toilet this often during the day"...

the answer to which is no, if you have a Wii, you no longer require the toilet.


----------



## Aman (Dec 30, 2006)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Keiji Inafune working on a game for Wii!!! this is great news. He did an amazing job with Dead Rising and Lost Planet. He's now making a game for Wii. Hopefully this is the first of more announcements from Capcom.
> 
> He has confirmed to Japanese magazine Dorimaga that he has started work on a title for the Wii.
> 
> He did not provide any other details regarding the exact nature of the title and how it is to utilize the Wii's control scheme.


Awesome, odd there weren't any Wii titles in the list I posted though.


----------



## Indigo. (Dec 31, 2006)

OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG OMG!

At last, tonight, im going to try the Wii. I cant wait.


----------



## Aman (Dec 31, 2006)

Good luck, don't crush any windows.


----------



## Indigo. (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks. Actually, breaking a window like that could be great fun. For me at least.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2006)

Nice man, i hope you have fun, any games you have in mind your going to pick up with it?


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 31, 2006)

shouldnt the thread title be changed.... RockLee has a Wii... its jus me an uncle lunchwagon left..... 

Im starting to lose the Wii faith. Xbobx 360 is tempting me!!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 31, 2006)

*"Nintendo's Wii: News and Discussion Thread: Gamabunta and Uncle Lunchwagon have no Wii 0_o"*

That seems fit T____T



Gamabunta said:


> shouldnt the thread title be changed.... RockLee has a Wii... its jus me an uncle lunchwagon left.....
> 
> Im starting to lose the Wii faith. Xbobx 360 is tempting me!!



DON'T LET MICROSOFT WOO YOU!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2006)

^Actually 360 is a great system


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 31, 2006)

360 is a great system, I just can't afford it  I'll end up picking it up in 6 months for my birthday


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 31, 2006)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> *"Nintendo's Wii: News and Discussion Thread: Gamabunta and Uncle Lunchwagon have no Wii 0_o"*
> 
> That seems fit T____T
> 
> ...



BUT ITS SHINY!!!! 


DAMN THAT FUCKIN Wii!! I NEED TO HIT SOMETHING, BRB!


----------



## "Shion" (Dec 31, 2006)

360 IS tempting.

For sterters, just 3 games make it worthwhile.

Gears of War, Fable 2 and Halo 3,

I wont really comment on the rumor that you gotta buy internet for it instead of getting it for free...

And the fact that it cant yet play ALL regular xbox games.

Otherwise, yeah, great system


----------



## Gamabunta (Dec 31, 2006)

Fable 2 is da SHIT.

I played Fable TLC about 12 times.


----------



## NinjaM (Dec 31, 2006)

The Wii's accumulated almost half the 360's lifetime sales already...teh awesomeness...

I don't blame anyone for getting a 360...as long as they get a Wii first.   Wii60 is a good combo.


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2006)

nmaster64 said:


> *The Wii's accumulated almost half the 360's lifetime sales already...teh awesomeness...*
> 
> I don't blame anyone for getting a 360...as long as they get a Wii first.   Wii60 is a good combo.



Sales mean nothing, 360 still better then the Wii at the moment.


----------



## Aman (Dec 31, 2006)

I don't think he was claiming anything else, just commenting on how good the Wii's sales are.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 31, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> Sales mean nothing, 360 still better then the Wii at the moment.



360> Wii > Ps3

DS > PSP

.


----------



## RockLee (Dec 31, 2006)

I just realized I don't need a Wii for another 6 months or so.

Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance is one of the most engrossing games I've ever played. I'm going to play it again on Easy, then on Normal, then again on Normal, probably, then twice on Hard.

Then I'll play it 7 more times.

I've never hit the reset button so much in my life.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 31, 2006)

Who cares which one is better....Brett wants a Wii and nothing else until he gets a Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> 360> Wii > Ps3
> 
> DS > PSP
> 
> .



In terms of sales? Then PS1 and PS2 > Everything else


----------



## Kwheeler (Dec 31, 2006)

Ah, I miss my old PS1, such fond memories.  After it broke I got a PS2, but I'm sad to say I only ever got 1 game for it, right now it fills the role of a DVD player in my house.


----------



## Cipher (Dec 31, 2006)

RockLee said:


> I just realized I don't need a Wii for another 6 months or so.
> 
> Fire Emblem: Path of Radiance is one of the most engrossing games I've ever played. I'm going to play it again on Easy, then on Normal, then again on Normal, probably, then twice on Hard.
> 
> ...



0_o Is it the first FE you've ever played?  Cause I found GBA games far better... though it's by no means a bad game.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Dec 31, 2006)

crazymtf said:


> In terms of sales? Then PS1 and PS2 > Everything else



too bad sales mean shit

amirite?


----------



## crazymtf (Dec 31, 2006)

The_4th Himself said:


> too bad sales mean shit
> 
> amirite?



Exactly, which is why i liked XBOX 360 and Dreamcast more then PS1. Both sold/sell lower then it.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Dec 31, 2006)

Dreamcast FTW


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Exactly, which is why i liked XBOX 360 and Dreamcast more then PS1. Both sold/sell lower then it.



Make up your mind! 

My personal opinion on sales is that sales dont matter to me.

If its good and I like it, i might buy it.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 1, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> Dreamcast FTW



dreamcast failed in all walks of life. yet it looked cool.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 1, 2007)

I don't get it, why was Dreamcast so good?


----------



## Aman (Jan 1, 2007)

^Because of the great launch titles, and the great graphics (at that time).


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 1, 2007)

the N64 was a console NOT TO BE FUCKED WITH.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 1, 2007)

The Dreamcast controller reminded me of something you'd steer a boat with......It was love at first site.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 1, 2007)

loooooooooooooooooooooooooool


HARD TO STARBOARD!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 1, 2007)

Aman said:


> ^Because of the great launch titles, and the great graphics (at that time).



Mainly because Soul calibur was at its launch and was the best fighter around for a while. Then shenume came out that had a cult behind it and Grandia 2 and Skys of ARcadia and Resident Evil code verionica also had a cult behind those games. Plus Crazy taxi that was pretty popular back then.

Overall its first year had quite a bit of great games but sadly when the PS2 came out the hype for that system basically overwelmed the Dreamcast and it was downhill from there


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 1, 2007)

Dreamcast still lived on though...underground... lol

Happy new year guys!


----------



## Aman (Jan 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Mainly because Soul calibur was at its launch and was the best fighter around for a while. Then shenume came out that had a cult behind it and Grandia 2 and Skys of ARcadia and Resident Evil code verionica also had a cult behind those games. Plus Crazy taxi that was pretty popular back then.
> 
> Overall its first year had quite a bit of great games but sadly when the PS2 came out the hype for that system basically overwelmed the Dreamcast and it was downhill from there


Also Sonic Adventure, Phantasy Star Online, Power Stone, Virtua Tennis 2 and Shenmue. And well, EA didn't wanna do games for them and nobody except for hardcore gamers bought it. There are more Dreamcast than Xbox and GC titles coming out though.


----------



## Utz (Jan 1, 2007)

I want a Wiiii . 

Any confirmation on the Spring price-drip/color choices ?


----------



## RockLee (Jan 1, 2007)

First time I've heard of it. :s


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 1, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> the N64 was a console NOT TO BE FUCKED WITH.



Hell naw, dreamcast owned that shit.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 1, 2007)

I drove around my boat with the Dreamcast controller


----------



## RockLee (Jan 2, 2007)

Your thumbs must have bled copiously.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a Wii-mote and no Wii


WTF


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 2, 2007)

Someone at Sony sold their soul to the devil, 'cause we should all be basking in the glory of the Dreamcast's heir, not the Crapstation 3...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2007)

^As much as a liked Dreamcast and how it owned any Nintendo system tus far, PS2 is better, so no...plus it's not sony's fault that Sega came to late in the game


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

SEGA Should come out with a new console. LMAOOOOOOO *Ducks*


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2007)

Well i don't know if Saga could hold UP another console  But i wouldn't mind seeing one.


----------



## Gutsu (Jan 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well i don't know if Saga could hold UP another console  But i wouldn't mind seeing one.



Sega can't make good games either except for VF and um... yeah that's pretty much it.  

Would like to see a Streets of Rage game for the current next-gen consoles then again with the quality of games Sega has made for the past few years maybe it's best that they didn't. sigh


----------



## Hell On Earth (Jan 2, 2007)

SEGA should just give up completely


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 2, 2007)

GENESIS FTW


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 2, 2007)

all about the megadrive. sonic the hedgehog wtfpwn3d all.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 2, 2007)

I bought sonic for my wii on shop channel.

Maybe one of the best games for sega apart from Mortal Kombat.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 2, 2007)

I kinda want this game


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 2, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I kinda want this game



I saw a video of this game, but tbh it didn't seem special, imo.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 2, 2007)

a video where? yeah, it doesn't seem like great game, but it looks kinda charming XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 2, 2007)

donkey show has it and I think he liked


----------



## king mickey (Jan 2, 2007)

i like the wii but its to dangourus what some people say


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 2, 2007)

Dominican gangsta said:


> i like the wii but its to dangourus what some people say



odds are they are the retards who didnt grip their controller properly.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 2, 2007)

Dominican gangsta said:


> i like the wii but its to dangourus what some people say



Bullshit


not nintendo's fault that retards exist


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2007)

No, the Wii is dangerous. I saw it with mah on eyes!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 2, 2007)

lol, Aman wtf did you do now?


----------



## rasengan08 (Jan 2, 2007)

hey im getting a wii in 5 days can u recomend some games for me


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2007)

I saw it on YouTube. XD


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 2, 2007)

kakashi741 said:


> hey im getting a wii in 5 days can u recomend some games for me



Zelda

Redsteel

raving rabids 

monkeyball


and so on


----------



## rasengan08 (Jan 2, 2007)

ok thanks ill getting zelda for sure


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Zelda
> 
> Redsteel
> 
> ...


Elebits, best game after Zelda according to a lot of people.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 2, 2007)

Aman said:


> Elebits, best game after Zelda according to a lot of people.



Really?  I heard alot of "..eh" remarks.  Something to the effect that it's an interesting idea for a game that oculd have been fleshed out more.  

I'll reserve judgment until I play.. I'm just saying I heard the opposite.

Speaking of Elbits...


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2007)

Full Metal Panic OVA (runner-up)

Full Metal Panic OVA

Full Metal Panic OVA

That's what I can show, since the rest (except for IGN's review) I've heard is from fans.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 2, 2007)

lmao at the comic DT XD
I seriuosly don't know what to think of the game >___>


----------



## Volken (Jan 2, 2007)

I just played Elebits at my friend's house and it seems like a fun game. It feels great just to toss everything around the house and zap the Elebits like crazy. It's cool how much you can do in Elebit world like putting a slice of bread in the toaster.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 2, 2007)

Elebits seems okay in small doses


----------



## K-deps (Jan 2, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I just played Elebits at my friend's house and it seems like a fun game. It feels great just to toss everything around the house and zap the Elebits like crazy. It's cool how much you can do in Elebit world like putting a slice of bread in the toaster.



Yup that was at my house
and I have to say, when you go outside the game really opens up there are SO many things to power and the area is huge outside.
And I would say Elebits and Trauma Center are tied for second best Wii game.

IMO you cant go wrong with Elebits or Trauma Center


----------



## Kayo (Jan 2, 2007)

As we know the Wii will come out in Korea. Look what I found:

We plan to actively support Korean game software developers who have great expertise in developing online games and support their advances into foreign markets, Nintendo has started a game development partnership with NEXON, creator of the online racing game Crazyracing Kartrider and Korean publisher of the popular MMORPG Maple Story.

Source: lastitachi 

So what do you think? 

MMORPGs on Wii


----------



## Aman (Jan 2, 2007)

Heck, even if it's Maplestory that's good news. XD


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> As much as a liked Dreamcast and how it owned any Nintendo system tus far, PS2 is better, so no...plus it's not sony's fault that Sega came to late in the game


Uhhh...no. The PS2 _now_ is better, but only 'cause the Dreamcast went under so quickly. Starting out, the Dreamcast was so superior to everything else on the market it makes my head spin. It was way ahead of it's time...



Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> Elebits seems okay in small doses


Yeah, you nailed it. Elebits is one of those games people will either love to death or only mildly enjoy. Everyone should give it a rent. If your one of those people who love stuff like Garry's Mod, then it's a definite buy for you.

Zelda is the only thing I can call a must-buy for everybody on the Wii. The other titles depend on your tastes.

If you like fighting games (or just DBZ), DBZ: Budokai Tenkaichi 2 is a DEFINITE buy.

If you like stuff like Mario Party and WarioWare, you'll adore Rayman Raving Rabbids. Probably a good rent for anyone.

If you liked the DS Trauma Center, you'll love the Wii one. If you've never played it, you definitely need to rent Second Opinion.

Rent Red Steel. Just do it. Don't buy it, don't ignore it. Just rent it.


----------



## Volken (Jan 2, 2007)

Awesome, I wonder what weird MMORPG they'll come up with for the wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 2, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Uhhh...no. The PS2 _now_ is better, but only 'cause the Dreamcast went under so quickly. Starting out, the Dreamcast was so superior to everything else on the market it makes my head spin. It was way ahead of it's time...


True this is, but i don't go on about it, dreamcast was great but died, ps2 was better in the end though.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 3, 2007)

Fable 2 needs to shuffle on over to the Wii..... also i have important news.




*I MIGHT GET MY Wii TODAY!!!!*

which is awesome, but also slightly unfortunate. As i have a huge project in for the 10th....


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 3, 2007)

oh, I'm looking forward to hear about the mmorpgs for the Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> *Fable 2* needs to shuffle on over to the Wii..... also i have important news.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hell Fucking No, Fable 2 is going to be great on XBOX 360, you crazy


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 3, 2007)

Fable 2 on Wii might not be bad,

Would be nice, but it would fit more originally to the 360.

We should just stick by on what the Wii makes.

So.... whens the first Wifi game for wii coming out? (apart from SSBB)


----------



## Aman (Jan 3, 2007)

^Pokemon Battle Revolution is the first online game, it's only out in Japan at the moment though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Uhhh...no. The PS2 _now_ is better, but only 'cause the Dreamcast went under so quickly. Starting out, the Dreamcast was so superior to everything else on the market it makes my head spin. It was way ahead of it's time...
> 
> Yeah, you nailed it. Elebits is one of those games people will either love to death or only mildly enjoy. Everyone should give it a rent. If your one of those people who love stuff like Garry's Mod, then it's a definite buy for you.
> 
> ...





Buy red steel  Its good after the horrible first levels >_>

(luvs the graphics in the bar and dojo)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Buy red steel  Its good after the horrible first levels >_>
> 
> (luvs the graphics in the bar and dojo)



Didn't you say it sucks balls cause you get shot through metal or something?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't you say it sucks balls cause you get shot through metal or something?



Note "the first horrible levels"

it got alot funner when you go to japan


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 3, 2007)

While I'm normally all for shamelessly promoting anything on the Wii, please do not take Vegitto's advice and buy Red Steel without renting it first.

Some people will love Red Steel, some people will hate it. No telling which you'll be, so that's why I recommend everyone rent it. (see: )

He is right though, the game definitely gets better after those initial levels. The game in general gets better the more you play it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 3, 2007)

For those who have played DBZ BT2, does it lag a bit when you play 2 players? It always feels sluggish and the controls are sometimes laggy....but it works perfectly fine when your playing by yourself. I thought it might have been just because it was two Wiimotes being used in that game at the same time, but even with the gamecube controllers, it still the same thing.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 3, 2007)

I've seen it lag in certain situations, but rarely if ever to the point it actually hurt gameplay...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> While I'm normally all for shamelessly promoting anything on the Wii, please do not take Vegitto's advice and buy Red Steel without renting it first.
> 
> Some people will love Red Steel, some people will hate it. No telling which you'll be, so that's why I recommend everyone rent it. (see: )
> 
> He is right though, the game definitely gets better after those initial levels. The game in general gets better the more you play it.








star wolf says the truth


Star fox on N64 needs to come D:


----------



## Volken (Jan 3, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> star wolf says the truth
> 
> 
> Star fox on N64 needs to come D:



Man that's catchy! I just spent about a half hour listening to that.  



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> For those who have played DBZ BT2, does it lag a bit when you play 2 players? It always feels sluggish and the controls are sometimes laggy....but it works perfectly fine when your playing by yourself. I thought it might have been just because it was two Wiimotes being used in that game at the same time, but even with the gamecube controllers, it still the same thing.



I haven't played 2-player that much yet but it hasn't lagged, at least not to a point of perceptibility.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

does the american version also have emperor pilaf?


Link removed


----------



## Volken (Jan 3, 2007)

I don't think so. I think he's only in the Japanese version.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 3, 2007)

I was strolling back @ 8 in morning from crazy dinner party that ended up being a drinks fest. Had a bit of time, so i went to my local GAME..... of course the fucker is closed.

Then later my dad goes to see if he can get me a Wii. An of course they only had a shipment of 2..... 2!?!?!?

WTF, WHO ORDERS ONLY 2 OF A FUCKING SOLD OUT CONSOLE!!!

Im losing love for the Wii.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 3, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> does the american version also have emperor pilaf?
> 
> 
> Link removed



No, the Japanese and the PAL verisons get 6 extra characters + an extra stage.
The extra stage is in space and the extra characters are: Two of Freiza's henchmen, Pilaf's robot, King Piccolo, Cyber Tao.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> For those who have played DBZ BT2, does it lag a bit when you play 2 players? It always feels sluggish and the controls are sometimes laggy....but it works perfectly fine when your playing by yourself. I thought it might have been just because it was two Wiimotes being used in that game at the same time, but even with the gamecube controllers, it still the same thing.



yeah it does lag constantly in 2player mode.

Especially in grass arenas as far as im concerned.

GC/Wiimote same thing. The lag is really annoying....all the time.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> I was strolling back @ 8 in morning from crazy dinner party that ended up being a drinks fest. Had a bit of time, so i went to my local GAME..... of course the fucker is closed.
> 
> Then later my dad goes to see if he can get me a Wii. An of course they only had a shipment of 2..... 2!?!?!?
> 
> ...



Um


trust me, they ordered more, but they cant get more, the shop I go to ordered 35, they are only getting 3 in this week

it has nothing to do with the shop


----------



## little nin (Jan 3, 2007)

either way, im still wii-less >_>

been on order since november, but hey, red steel came in the post on the 8th of december! zelda...didnt, wii cont + sports o/w...didnt and ofc the wii...DIDNT

i heared about some wii elbow thing like tennis players get, but on the wii ofc, this is tru? O_o


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 3, 2007)

ive heard the wii is dangerous lol.


----------



## Aman (Jan 3, 2007)

Nintendo Vs. Sony Stock In 2006


----------



## Volken (Jan 3, 2007)

I have no idea what those numbers mean or what stock is (I know, I'm an idiot) but Nintendo sure is destroying Sony by the looks of it. :amazed


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 3, 2007)

probably cos the ps3 hasnt been properly launched. just wait for those sony fans to come crawling out from under their rocks.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> probably cos the ps3 hasnt been properly launched. just wait for those sony fans to come crawling out from under their rocks.



From what I have been hearing around here, the PS3 is gonna do prettyyyy bad, everybody is cancelling their pre-orders


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 3, 2007)

lets not speculate till its been launched.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 3, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I have no idea what those numbers mean or what stock is (I know, I'm an idiot) but Nintendo sure is destroying Sony by the looks of it. :amazed



No, it's showing Sony's stock staying the same, not going down. Nintendo on the othere hand is doubling. Again this means nothing to sony, and good things for Nintendo. Destroying it? No. Nintendo doing well? Yes. Sony getting hurt? No.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 3, 2007)

Kayo said:


> No, the Japanese and the PAL verisons get 6 extra characters + an extra stage.
> The extra stage is in space and the extra characters are: Two of Freiza's henchmen, Pilaf's robot, King Piccolo, Cyber Tao.



whaat? they get more characters? thats not fair..


*Spoiler*: __ 



also does anyone know why does turles look 
exactly like goku? i always been wondering that..


----------



## Karin Maaka (Jan 3, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> whaat? they get more characters? thats not fair..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 Yeah, but the characters suck ass and aren't worth playing anyway (I think it's some of Frieza's henchmen and other minor characters or something).


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 3, 2007)

zonic the hedgehog said:


> Yeah, but the characters suck ass and aren't worth playing anyway (I think it's some of Frieza's henchmen and other minor characters or something).



I would think that a character like pilaf and that evil piccolo would mean something

have you even seen the youtube link I posted?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 3, 2007)

Well Pilaf...he never actually fought.. and Piccolo... well thats kinda cool, but I didn't care for that Piccolo much.

If they were some crazy important characters I'd be upset, but honestly its nothing I'll miss.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 4, 2007)

on the down side.... i have no Wii still.


on the up side....
















*IM IN LOVE!*


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

With whom?


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 4, 2007)

Gamestop got Wiis in, shortly after they were all gone!


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 4, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> on the up side....
> 
> *IM IN LOVE!*



Trust me, that's a _down_-side. You'll realize that later...


----------



## Aman (Jan 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> No, it's showing Sony's stock staying the same, not going down. Nintendo on the othere hand is doubling. Again this means nothing to sony, and good things for Nintendo. Destroying it? No. Nintendo doing well? Yes. Sony getting hurt? No.


Means nothing? Normally, you want your stock to go up, and you don't want your competitor to double while you stay the same. It's like with the PSP and DS, the PSP isn't selling bad at all, but the DS is crushing it in sales. Doesn't that matter just because Sony are still making money?

*Rumor - Animal Crossing Wii soon?*



> According to Nintendo-Inside.jp and the electronic version of Kyoto Shinbun after the credits have rolled on the new Animal Crossing trailer, a message comes up as follows.
> 
> ?Let?s meet in Wii?
> 
> I think Nintendo would wait awhile to put out Animal Crossing for the Wii quite some time later. We see how much of a powerhouse the DS title is, I figure they would want to have a bigger installed base for the Wii before releasing it.


----------



## Enigma Hector (Jan 4, 2007)

Crap I love Animal Crossing well..... I hope that Nintendo Makes AC for the Wii more better,..... or they better get some good games cuz im not gona spend money to buy a system only to play one game...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2007)

"Animal Crossing Wii soon?" this made my day


----------



## Kayo (Jan 4, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> whaat? they get more characters? thats not fair..
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



We Europeans have to wait 5 months for this usless shit while you Americans have been playing the game since November. Talk about things being unfair. I am pissed at Atari for delaying the game so much over here, they dont deserve my money but I will probably still buy the game because I am such a DBZ fan...


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 4, 2007)

Kayo said:


> We Europeans have to wait 5 months for this usless shit while you Americans have been playing the game since November. Talk about things being unfair. I am pissed at Atari for delaying the game so much over here, they dont deserve my money but I will probably still buy the game because I am such a DBZ fan...



You guys get fresh French Bread... so it's even.


----------



## Dionysus (Jan 4, 2007)

Kayo said:


> We Europeans have to wait 5 months for this usless shit while you Americans have been playing the game since November. Talk about things being unfair. I am pissed at Atari for delaying the game so much over here, they dont deserve my money but I will probably still buy the game because I am such a DBZ fan...


That's what you get for speaking a bunch of languages.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 4, 2007)

Aman said:


> Means nothing? Normally, you want your stock to go up, and you don't want your competitor to double while you stay the same. It's like with the PSP and DS, the PSP isn't selling bad at all, but the DS is crushing it in sales. Doesn't that matter just because Sony are still making money?
> 
> *Rumor - Animal Crossing Wii soon?*



Animal Crossing WILL come out for Wii, a fact.

I was actually reading a nintendo power magazine yesterday and read that future releases will be Animal Crossing, Super Monkey ball, SSBB, etc.

Ill post a link to it later...

Also, I read of a new trailer for SSBB so....

and about the spoiler...


*Spoiler*: __ 



Turles looks like Goku because he is Goku's bbrother like Raditz


----------



## Kayo (Jan 4, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> You guys get fresh French Bread... so it's even.



lol you can have it 

EDIT: Dionysus there will only be an English verison, so I cant see why they delayed it.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 4, 2007)

ive actually stopped craving the Wii. ive been waiting so long im not as fussed


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2007)

you've grown numb.
the doctor prescribes:
just watch some Zelda TP videos and you'll be fine.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

Kayo said:


> lol you can have it
> 
> EDIT: Dionysus there will only be an English verison, so I cant see why they delayed it.



I am quite sure that the french is getting a french dubbed version as they are stupid fucks that demand that everything gets translated >_>

and I don't see how 

"lets meet in wii"

means its coming soon O_o


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 4, 2007)

it prolly just means it's coming


----------



## RockLee (Jan 4, 2007)

I don't feel such a great need for a Wii anymore, now that school started.

Summer it is, then.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 4, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I don't feel such a great need for a Wii anymore, now that school started.
> 
> Summer it is, then.



Same. With university around the corner. The need for a Wii has decreased substantially. 

An with the shit you have to go through to get 1, it becomes less apealing


----------



## Aman (Jan 4, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am quite sure that the french is getting a french dubbed version as they are stupid fucks that demand that everything gets translated >_>


Same with italian, spanish, german.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 4, 2007)

Dionysus said:


> That's what you get for speaking a bunch of languages.


Haha. Tell 'em my friend. Come on Europeans, ya got the idea right syncing up your monies, let's work on language now, eh? English must conquer the Earth...



Vegitto-kun said:


> I am quite sure that the french is getting a french dubbed version as they are stupid fucks that demand that everything gets translated >_>


Funny you should mention the French and their f'd up translations...

'Cause they're the ones who decided to add in this tidbit to their version:





"Shion" said:


> Turles looks like Goku because he is Goku's brother like Raditz


Even though that is NOT confirmed in any other source in existence. The official word is there is no known relation between the two except that they're both low-class saiyans and happen to look alike.

Personally, I just think there was a mixup between him and Raditz somehow...

In the game though, it's _really_ noticeable. I think they used the same model and just added a scouter, made a slight skin color change, and that was pretty much it...


----------



## Aman (Jan 4, 2007)

He was in one of the movies.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 4, 2007)

Aman said:


> He was in one of the movies.


Turles? I know where he's from...Shion said he was Goku's brother, and I was just pointing out that isn't confirmed anywhere, but the rumor is around 'cause those damn French made it up in their dub of the movie...


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 4, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Animal Crossing WILL come out for Wii, a fact.
> 
> I was actually reading a nintendo power magazine yesterday and read that future releases will be Animal Crossing, Super Monkey ball, SSBB, etc.
> 
> ...



new trailer for SSBB? Details now !!1


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Turles? I know where he's from...Shion said he was Goku's brother, and I was just pointing out that isn't confirmed anywhere, but the rumor is around 'cause those damn French made it up in their dub of the movie...



The french are actually quite reliable to be honest, they are the second biggest anime/manga market, they had dubbed naruto episode weeks before you guys even got a confirmed box  , I even saw a pic of naruto related stuff before the dub was announced


----------



## RockLee (Jan 4, 2007)

Chinese will conquer the earth.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Chinese will conquer the earth.



il kill those yellow bastards  



<33

English will never dominate, I mean for fucks sake the french part of belgium REFUSES to learn dutch >_> while the dutch part HAS to know french


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 4, 2007)

> _*Kojima still interested in Wii.*_
> 
> Enough with Sony! What about the Wii?!
> Wii! [laughs] Yes, I want to do it. I'm saying this everyday. But first, I have to face this giant that is called Metal Gear Solid 4, so until I'm finished with that, I can't do anything.
> ...



SOURCE: 

Now that's interesting. Can't wait for one of Kajima's creations for the Wii, I wonder what he has in mind for us.


----------



## GaraKira (Jan 4, 2007)

Jouten said:


> SOURCE:
> 
> Now that's interesting. Can't wait for one of Kajima's creations for the Wii, I wonder what he has in mind for us.




I wonder what he'll come up with for Wii. I hope it's something as good as MSG 4, that way I don't have to get the expensive ps3, and I'll settle with a Wii, which looks a thousand times cooler. Though the ps3 probobly owns it in graphics..


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

Lol I just bought a wii component cable for 9 bucks


fuck the official nintendo ones the 39 dollar costing POS


----------



## Aman (Jan 4, 2007)

Go Wii, fuck HD! 


Vegitto-kun said:


> Lol I just bought a wii component cable for 9 bucks
> 
> 
> fuck the official nintendo ones the 39 dollar costing POS


Where?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

Aman said:


> Go Wii, fuck HD!
> 
> Where?



Play-asia, its out of stock right now but its coming back mid january 


hell they even have a third party HDMI cable for the PS3 for 9 bucks while the official one from sony is like 80+


----------



## Aman (Jan 4, 2007)

80... Dollars?


----------



## Rukia (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm not all that impressed with Red Steel.  I just finished playing it.   But it did do one thing for me...it made me really interested in playing a Resident Evil for the Wii.  (Besides, Resident Evil 4 was the best video game in a while in my opinion).


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Play-asia, its out of stock right now but its coming back mid january
> 
> 
> hell they even have a third party HDMI cable for the PS3 for 9 bucks while the official one from sony is like 80+



Actually the sony ones are 56 Dollars + Tax but i agree, don't ever spend money on the offical company ones when you can get cheaper ones, just as good, for like 9-12 dollars.


----------



## Aman (Jan 4, 2007)

Awesome. ^_^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

now im waiting for a cheap third party lan adaptor XD


----------



## rasengan08 (Jan 4, 2007)

guess what i just ssold me PS3 of 1,500 dollars to this guy i bought a PS3 (60GB) and a Wii and a PSP


----------



## Hylian (Jan 4, 2007)

heyy theres 2 usb ports in back of my wii, whats it used for?

i wanna put pictures and stuff, but i have no sd card..


----------



## rasengan08 (Jan 4, 2007)

o well the USBs are for is u wannted to pulg a PSP or iPod or somthin into it


----------



## Volken (Jan 4, 2007)

Why would you ever want to plug a PSP or an iPod into your Wii?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 4, 2007)

kakashi741 said:


> o well the USBs are for is u wannted to pulg a PSP or iPod or somthin into it



I doubt that they even work


Well one is used for the LAN adaptor for internet


----------



## rasengan08 (Jan 4, 2007)

i dunno dont ask me


----------



## Volken (Jan 4, 2007)

I'm about to buy another Wii game and I'm trying to decide between Elebits and Trauma Center. For you who have played one or both of them, which one is the better game? All I really care about is the gameplay, not really the presentation or graphics. I played a little bit of both but not enough to make a decision.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 4, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I'm about to buy another Wii game and I'm trying to decide between Elebits and Trauma Center. For you who have played one or both of them, which one is the better game? All I really care about is the gameplay, not really the presentation or graphics. I played a little bit of both but not enough to make a decision.



Trauma center. True i haven't played Elebits but i can speak on behalf of Trauma center and it's a good game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I'm about to buy another Wii game and I'm trying to decide between Elebits and Trauma Center. For you who have played one or both of them, which one is the better game? All I really care about is the gameplay, not really the presentation or graphics. I played a little bit of both but not enough to make a decision.




Hard to say, I would say elebits if you play with friends and all. The game is one of the wacky types of games. Plus if you like to mess with physics of a game and destroy stuff then Elebits for sure. The multiplayer in elebits is crazy and you can make your own maps in the map editor and also send the maps to your friends using the Wii connect 24 service and what not.


Elebits has more replay value than Trauma center I think because of the Multiplayer and what not. Played elebits for roughly 5 hours and only got up to stage 21 and there still is a good chunk of missions left.


Trauma center is a great game as well but I would pick up elebits first especially if you played the DS game of trauma center because it?s basically the same thing for the Wii minus a new chapter and some more difficulty modes. Elebits was one of the few launch titles that was built up for the Wii and my suggestion is Elebits. Longer replay value and a wacky multiplayer which you and your friends will enjoy also the single player is quite fun.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 5, 2007)

^Winner


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 5, 2007)

kakashi741 said:


> guess what i just ssold me PS3 of 1,500 dollars to this guy i bought a PS3 (80GB) and a Wii and a PSP


That's awesome! Especially how an 80GB PS3 doesn't exist!



crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice, lol


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 5, 2007)

I'm going to go pick up my 345gb PS3 and sell it on ebay, catcha nubs l8er


----------



## Volken (Jan 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Hard to say, I would say elebits if you play with friends and all. The game is one of the wacky types of games. Plus if you like to mess with physics of a game and destroy stuff then Elebits for sure. The multiplayer in elebits is crazy and you can make your own maps in the map editor and also send the maps to your friends using the Wii connect 24 service and what not.
> 
> 
> Elebits has more replay value than Trauma center I think because of the Multiplayer and what not. Played elebits for roughly 5 hours and only got up to stage 21 and there still is a good chunk of missions left.
> ...



Even though I haven't played the DS version of Trauma Center, I'll probably buy Elebits first then. I loved messing around with all of the stuff in the rooms and throwing them around.


----------



## Aman (Jan 5, 2007)

kakashi741 said:


> guess what i just ssold me PS3 of 1,500 dollars to this guy i bought a PS3 (80GB) and a Wii and a PSP





kakashi741 said:


> o well the USBs are for is u wannted to pulg a PSP or iPod or somthin into it


Doesn't work.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2007)

The two USB ports are for a USB connector/ Lan Adapter.... or both...

I dont think anything else will go in there.

You guys know what?

I heard a rumor that we will have to pay later for the actual internet browser.

The trial version is free.

I hope we dont have to pay for internet on the wii once the actual internet version comes out....


----------



## Aman (Jan 5, 2007)

The final version will be out by March, they will force us to pay starting June.

So there isn't a problem.


----------



## Aman (Jan 5, 2007)

**


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 5, 2007)

> *Weather channel in Madden 07!!!*
> Most fans were like "Oh, okay. Anything else?" when we reported the other day that the Wii Weather is finally up. Of course we know you didn't purchase the Wii just to check on the weather. But just a little imagination and innovation are necessary to turn this "ho-hum" feature into a fabulous, madden one.
> 
> Did you think that the word madden above is kind of misplaced? Well, not really. Because you see, some hardcore players have been claiming that the Wii Forecast channel can be used to employ real time weather changes for football title Madden 2007? According to one reader,
> ...



 That's interesting. Lots of potential in that respect.

Laugh all you want, Aman.  *retribution, ftw  !*


----------



## Aman (Jan 5, 2007)

Interesting!


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 5, 2007)

Im still Wii-less.


----------



## Akira (Jan 5, 2007)

Same, although sometime in the next week i think im due to get a Wii for £250 with an extra wiimote+Nunchuk+ Zelda


----------



## Kayo (Jan 5, 2007)

Me 3 damn can't get myself a Wii


----------



## Aman (Jan 5, 2007)

I just had to.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 5, 2007)

BOOO!

Stupid PC world dont have em either.


----------



## rasengan08 (Jan 5, 2007)

I got one♣


----------



## Kwheeler (Jan 5, 2007)

Does anyone have any suggestions for good Wii games?  Christmas left me with about $75 in Best Buy gift cards, and I was thinking about either getting a 2nd remote/nunchuk, or another game.  Any suggestions?


----------



## rasengan08 (Jan 5, 2007)

buy red steel and the legend of zelda


----------



## Aman (Jan 5, 2007)

Buy Elebits or Rayman Raving Rabbids, whatever fits you better.


----------



## rasengan08 (Jan 5, 2007)

red steel is the best


----------



## Kwheeler (Jan 5, 2007)

Already have zelda, beat it this week.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 5, 2007)

Red Steel is pretty good (not the best), but i'm only like 30%, I haven't played it that much. *Damn mmo's*


----------



## Volken (Jan 5, 2007)

There's a new trailer for Dragon Quest Swords on Gametrailers.



Edit: Apparently every time I link to it, it links to the Fifa thing. Just scroll to the right on the bottom and it'll be there.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 5, 2007)

volken330 said:


> There's a new trailer for Dragon Quest Swords on Gametrailers.
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Apparently every time I link to it, it links to the Fifa thing. Just scroll to the right on the bottom and it'll be there.



This game isn't coming to US/EU right?


----------



## Aman (Jan 5, 2007)

It will, I think. Dragon Quest 8 came here.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 5, 2007)

Nice to hear that  Will probably take a half year or a year before it comes out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 5, 2007)

Kwheeler said:


> Does anyone have any suggestions for good Wii games?  Christmas left me with about $75 in Best Buy gift cards, and I was thinking about either getting a 2nd remote/nunchuk, or another game.  Any suggestions?



Elebits or Trauma Center or the metal slug anthology.














> *Metroid Prime 3: Corruption info (storyline spoilers, gameplay details)*






> I have no idea why both of these stories were posted just today. It seems they are from older play sessions…very strange. There is new info, but from play time awhile back.
> 
> Two articles popped up recently which discuss Metroid Prime 3: Corruption. According to GamePro, Nintendo held a invite-only gaming session where they showed off Corruption, and other games (so it seems). Both articles discuss playtime with MP3. I will grab a few quotes from each article, and link to the full piece.





> Metroid Prime 3: Corruption Definitely stole the the show. The graphics looked amazing — better than Halo 2 on the Xbox without a doubt — and the levels showed off sparkling details, proving the Wii is far more powerful than the Gamecube. Out of all the games we played, the Wii controller seemed most at home with Metroid.



Full Game pro interveiw click on the link!





> “Corruption” takes full advantage of the first-person perspective to make you part of the action. There’s also a new hyper mode in which Samus can fill up her phazon supply to a certain point to push her into a heightened period of speed and power. Push the phazon limit too far and it will overload her armor and you’ll be seeing a game over screen. Finally, word is that at long last Samus’ ship will be used during gameplay, an intriguing twist that should cause the saliva glands of “Metroid” fans to work overtime.
> 
> Nintendo is keeping other details, such as any information about the long-sought online multiplayer, under wraps. Originally planned as a Wii launch title, “Metroid Prime 3″ currently has no hard release date, but Nintendo president Reggie Fils-Aime has said the game will be released sometime after March.



Read the full News & Observer article by clicking this link

Takeuchi Junko's original radio version



Great news for Metriod fans and people who are worried about Wii's graphical power. I mean better looking than halo 2? i am impressed.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 5, 2007)

Hey guys im using the wii to type. My wii doesn't have internet so im using my friends 
I LOVE THE WII


----------



## Kayo (Jan 5, 2007)

Yeah read about that in codenamerevolution.com. It's great to hear that the developers are improving the graphics aswell. Corruption is going to be so good, probably the best FPS on Wii ever.

Anyone seen the new SSX Blur video? The game looks so much fun. It's coming out march in NA, probably a few months later here in Europe.
Here is the link if you havent seen it:


----------



## Volken (Jan 5, 2007)

Wow! Graphics better than Halo 2?! :amazed That's probably the last thing I'd expect to hear. I'm now glad that it was moved back. It sounds like it'll be a lot better with the extra time.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 5, 2007)

I have an SSX game, but it got so hard that I just gave up...

And about getting a game or wii accessories with best buy gift cards...

get whatever you want, we cannot tell you what to get, but a suggestion would be metal Slug, Elebits, Or Trauma Center


----------



## Cipher (Jan 5, 2007)

Part of me is so happy to hear good news about MP3, but the other side of me is all  because I still don't have a Wii...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2007)

Lol porn on wii




> So shortly after getting the trial version of opera on the Wii I went to a free adult site [...] to look at some photos. Yesterday I went back and... well apparently either the site maintainers are Wii enthusiasts or I'm not the only one. The site has added a "Wii friendly" interface for browsing their content. I guess I shouldn't be too surprised the adult industry seems to always know where technology is going, but I'm surprised to see it so quick. The browser hasn't been available but for a week now.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 6, 2007)

Wii love porn


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2007)

lol im posting this with my wii  pretty quick lol @ porn in the dictionary


And wtf my wii suddenly wouldn't react, the thing messed up and the pointer just wouldn't pop up


this is why




wtf nintendo two times player one?


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2007)

Great news on MP3.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 6, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> lol im posting this with my wii  pretty quick lol @ porn in the dictionary
> 
> 
> And wtf my wii suddenly wouldn't react, the thing messed up and the pointer just wouldn't pop up
> ...



You have to give your Wii more love... It probably didn't get enough thats why it's depressed.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2007)

.


> Tried to find a Nintendo DS recently? One minute they're sitting happily on the shelves of every megalomart in the country, and the next they're nowhere to be found. In some areas they're even scarcer than Nintendo's big holiday seller, the Wii.



So i guess whoever said DS is impossible to find wasn't lying! :amazed glad i got mine with ff3, but there's gonna be ff12? :amazed


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2007)

^Didn't you know? A version of FF XII is gonna be released for the DS.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 6, 2007)

i know wtf i've been trying to get a ds lite since christmas and most stores say they wont get anymore until maybe the end of janurary,
or they just dont know

seriously, its been out for like a year, why the shortages?


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 6, 2007)

The Lite has only been out since the summer, but its just become insanely popular since then, so that's why nowhere has them. I'm sure they'll start getting more in eventually.

On the other hand, my local gamestop has countless PSPs, and 8+ PS3s... none of which will sell.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 6, 2007)

Supply and demand, it is as simple as that, Nintendo obviously can't keep up with the demand, meaning, the DS Lite is insanely popular at the moment! 

I own two.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

DS lite hard to find??????...my local gamestop/gamechamp/gamecell have 10+ and no one ever buys them...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 6, 2007)

^ the proof is in the article, ur gamestop, maybe everybody in ur hood bought a ds already.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 6, 2007)

Has anyone bought CoD3?


Any impressions on it or thoughts? cause im thinking of buying it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ^ the proof is in the article, ur gamestop, maybe everybody in ur hood bought a ds already.



I never hear about a DS shortage in America...we are talking about this place correct? Even in all best buys and toysrus have them here...that doesn't make sense  

Cause here it's impossible to find a Wii and PS3, so i would put DS too since it's even more hard to find then Wii correct? Yet there here....anyone want one? If you give me money i get one for you


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

The_4th Himself said:


> Has anyone bought CoD3?
> 
> 
> Any impressions on it or thoughts? cause im thinking of buying it.



COD3 sucks. Only the first one was good, the 2nd was alright, third blows. If you want it get it for XBOX 360 since it atleast has online cause the single player causes alot of "zzzzz" So just get 360 version, it's somewhat entertaining on 360. On Wii and PS3 it blows, cause single player blows, game failed to win


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2007)

^Already been posted.





The_4th Himself said:


> Has anyone bought CoD3?
> 
> 
> Any impressions on it or thoughts? cause im thinking of buying it.


I wouldn't recommend it, at least from what I heard about it. IGN gave it a good score, but the others haven't...


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 6, 2007)

I heard differently.  I know more than enough people who'd recommend it (COD3), I, for one, would recommend a rent and see for yourself.


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh. Well, give it a try then. 

But there's no multiplayer, and no online component.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

Jouten said:


> I heard differently.  I know more than enough people who'd recommend it (COD3), I, for one, would recommend a rent and see for yourself.



Well the main problem with the third is that the story mode gets boring quick. Everyone who's played them has said this. Tus why i said 360 version = online = better. But i wouldn't spend 50 dollars on it, rent is more like it, so i agree if you wanna try it rent it.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 6, 2007)

Yeah, that's a major let-down, I know, but it still might be fun and I know of people who prefer single player over multi-player any day. I'm gonna wait and see what its successor is going to bring to the Wii.  COD3 on 360 definitely wins this one, though.

I'm wondering ... which titles are you looking forward to? 

Mine are: 
Disaster: Day of Crisis
Fire Emblem: Goddess Of Dawn
Metroid Prime 3: Corruption  
Project: H.A.M.M.E.R.
Sadness
Super Mario Galaxy 
Super Smash Bros. Brawl


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

At the moment 
Fire Emblem 
Dragon Quest Swords
One Piece
Super Mario
Brawl
Hammer does look cool

That's it for now, probably more down the line though.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 6, 2007)

im looking foward to:

super smash bros brawl
metroid prime corruption
naruto shippuu-den: clash of ninja ex
super mario galaxy
resident evil: umbrella chronicles
wario ware: smooth moves
fire emblem: goddess of dawn
mario party wii
dragon quest swords
final fantasy: crystal bearers
disaster( know nothing about it, but it looks cool)
wii play( mainly for the extra controller, but looks fun)

and for some classic virtual console games


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 6, 2007)

im looking forward to:


GETTING A Wii!


----------



## Hylian (Jan 6, 2007)

or here

^ this japanese site is claiming:

1. From Software is developing a “Kingsfieldesque” first-person action-RPG on Wii (sounds like an Oblivion style title)

2. Fire Emblem for the Wii will include the original Path of Radiance as well as the sequel to the game

3. NiGHTS to come to the Wii

4. Square and Disney have agreed to place the next Kingdom Hearts on Nintendo systems

5. Sword of Legendia is a spinoff of the “Tales of” series and is the first game of the “Swords of” series

we should just take this as a rumor, but i've been hearing the nights to wii
thing forever, and square said they wanted to tame sony, so maybe KH3 coming to wii has a good chance


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2007)

Jouten said:


> I heard differently.  I know more than enough people who'd recommend it (COD3), I, for one, would recommend a rent and see for yourself.


I'm talking about the Wii version, just wanna let you know that. XD


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 6, 2007)

Aman said:


> I'm talking about the Wii version, just wanna let you know that. XD



You made that perfectly clear in your last post.  

I quote:



			
				Rich said:
			
		

> Also has anyone else not had proberlems with FPS controls on the Wii i have both Red Steel and COD3 and i dont find it difficult to turn or anything lke some reveiws said it did.





			
				The Un-American said:
			
		

> Red Steel and COD3 are totally amazing control-wise. I hate the sword fighting as well, but the FPS controls are flawless. Supreme even.





			
				Rich said:
			
		

> ^Yeah i agree also i really do prefer playing FPS's like this now to the old way.



Catch my drift? 

Don't buy COD3, but it can't hurt to give it a try by renting it. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 6, 2007)

Wait to you play Mp3 controls they will make you


----------



## Aman (Jan 6, 2007)

I have played Red Steel actually, I liked it. I didn't try the swordfighting though.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 6, 2007)

COD3 isn't good, rent


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 6, 2007)

Kingdom Hearts 3 on Wii

I wouldnt be surprised , Square Enix is all over Nintendo now.

Square enix moved one of thier " BIGGEST " franchises " Dragon quest " to the DS from Sony.

Disney made a new studio/dedication to the production of exclusive games for Wii. Since Disney still owns the rights to all characters , they get a say in where they want them in, and SQ/Disney could agree that it would fit in a Nintendo platform.

I want to see Mushroom Kingdom!!! from Square.. I would buy 40 copies!  

anyways these are just rumors... but who knows it makes logical sense.


Nights Wii rumor has been around... for so long now. It may come true.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 6, 2007)

Just finished Zelda TP, that game sure is a masterpiece!


----------



## MagicBreaker (Jan 6, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> Link removed
> 
> ^ this japanese site is claiming:
> 
> ...



ooh... I wasn't really planning to buy Wii since I'm busy with work, but seeing "Tales of" series, Fire Emblem and possibility KH3 will be on Wii, I'm getting one anyway. 

Does anyone know when the different color versions of Wii will be out?


----------



## Sesqoo (Jan 6, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Just finished Zelda TP, that game sure is a masterpiece!



   *has nothing else to add*


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wait to you play Mp3 controls they will make you



Is it still that gay auto-target thing? Or is it real shooting, if real, i'm checking this one out


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 6, 2007)

I believe you have full-motion control over just about anything in MP3. So aiming can be done manually, and I believe you have to trigger the Z-button to auto-target, the B-button will be used for the actual shooting part of it. I'm not sure, though.


----------



## Dave (Jan 6, 2007)

games i look fowaard to on the wii:
•super mario galaxy
•mario party 8
•SSBB
•fire emblem
•metroid
•KINGDOM HEARTS!!!!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

Axel said:


> games i look fowaard to on the wii:
> ?super mario galaxy
> ?mario party 8
> ?SSBB
> ...



Whoa when did this happen? I didn't hear anything about this...oh man my friend is going to be ultra pissed if this is true


----------



## Volken (Jan 6, 2007)

Some japanese site that Kyubi no Fart posted is claiming that Disney and Square have agreed to put the next KH on the Wii:



Kyubi no Fart said:


> Link removed
> 
> ^ this japanese site is claiming:
> 
> ...



I assume it's just a rumor, though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh rumor...alright well someone PM if it becomes true. I'll kind of bother me but not much cause by then I'll most surly have a Wii but my friends are going to be sooo pissed, i think I'm even record it


----------



## Volken (Jan 6, 2007)

Does it necessarily mean that it won't be on the PS3? Square is still giving Sony a bunch of support.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 6, 2007)

Oh i know, but i'm just saying if it becomes true just let me know, give rep


----------



## RockLee (Jan 6, 2007)

It'd be so wierd for Wii to get KH3.

Then again, it'd be nice after getting every other shitty Disney game.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 6, 2007)

mmm


two wii motes, each a keyblades

fully responsive


god that would be nice


anybody know why the hell my wii had two times player one? O_o

and how do you change the player number on the wiimotes because sometimes I turn the wii on and for some reason the wiimote I used is player two instead of one


----------



## Hylian (Jan 7, 2007)

although it might be just a rumor, KH3 for wii is very possible because:

- Squareenix said in an interview that they want to tame Sony, so
they're gonna release games for other systems too( unlikely 360,
since japan hates that system)

- Squareenix already moved THE most important game for japan,
Dragonquest, to the DS, and they're making Dragonquest Swords for
Wii

- Sakurai said that Sora was a POSSIBLE character for super smash
bros brawl

- Disney has set an exclusive studio to make games exclusively for
the Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

Though these do make a good reason for it to go on the Wii i just have to tell you one thing. Dragon Quest 9 is on DS for a simple reason. Dragon quest sells alot in japan...Cheapest system to make games on? DS...Most popular system there? DS....see what i'm getting at?


----------



## RockLee (Jan 7, 2007)

Actually, there's a simpler reason.

The creator of DQ promised that DQ would go on the console with the biggest install base.

They are calling handhelds "consoles" now, and since PS2 is last gen, and DS has the largest growth and install base out of the current gen hardware (Wii, PS3, 360, DS, PSP) it's going to DS.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

Umm...I'm sorry but isn't that kind what i just said...I said DS is the biggest seller there...cheapest to make on all the consoles would be Ds...it's good for money...I could be stupid and maybe i said the opposite but i think that's what i meant


----------



## Hylian (Jan 7, 2007)

didnt gameboy advance sold more than ps2?

they didnt put DQ there..


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

I think rock lee just answered that. They are "NOW" considering handhelds consoles so DS and PSP are consoles and DS is selling like hell, faster then ps2, which PS2 sold faster then any system before ds. So in the end it's going on DS for sales.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 7, 2007)

I wouldn't have wanted to see DQ on the GBA either...just not enough tech there...

KH3 on Wii? Now that's a system seller right there. I'm still curious where KH3 is going, given that final secret cutscene in 2...

Watch somehow it take place in Ivalice. The judges got the keyblades.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

Kingdom hearts 3 is lookin pimpin


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 7, 2007)

awww, i don't like kingdom hearts.  Square shouldn't mingle with lame crap like mickey mouse.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 7, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> awww, i don't like kingdom hearts.  Square shouldn't mingle with lame crap like mickey mouse.


No, but Squall is in it. That's the only reason I played KH. Just for him. I fully endorse anything that gives me more Squall pr0n...

They should put Squall and Shikamaru in Smash Bros. I'd have an orgasm so big I'd explode.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 7, 2007)

That would be the day...^^^

And about kH for wii as a rumor...

I read on a nintendo power mag. that Square Enix is thinking of making games for wii. 

Do KH3 might not be just a wish on all of us... apart from NS... ^_^


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2007)

I broke my wriststrap


im freee


----------



## Hylian (Jan 7, 2007)

> According to VGCharts, the Wii has sold 4 Million units since launch with 1.2 Million in Japan, 1.86 Million sold in the Americas and another 940,000 in other regions. How true are these figures? It remains to be seen, as it stands though based on numerous reports Nintendo has at least sold 3 Million units.




according to this, wii's already sold 4 mil. thats already like half as much 
as 360 :amazed 



> According to iTrackr, a trusted source according to Yahoo, shows that the national availability rate in the United States for the Wii is at a mere THREE PERCENT. The Wii is definitely very tough to find to the point that in Atlanta, not a single Wii can be found at any retailer. In New York the chances are higher as 6 out of 62 retailer currently have Wii?s in stock.
> 
> As for the Playstation 3, the 60GB version currently stands at a 76% national availability rate.




wow only 3%? im glad i got the last wii here 
and the ps3 availability is kinda high compared to it


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2007)

76%? Can't be that high. o_O


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 7, 2007)

Every game store in my city has 6+ PS3s, while none have Wiis.

The problem is, nobody is buying the PS3s, but the Wiis get all bought up within hours.


----------



## Volken (Jan 7, 2007)

76% does seem really high, even for the PS3, compared to 3 percent for the Wii. I never would have thought that PS3 would be selling so much worse than the Wii.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 7, 2007)

yea 76% does seem kinda high, but it says it a reliable source..

and i do see some ps3s over here, while no wiis at all


----------



## Aman (Jan 7, 2007)

But still, 76 %.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 7, 2007)

New Resident Wiivel info: (maybe rumor) 

- Characters can only carry 2 weapons each
- Arcade mode included (most likely mercenaries)
- Cut-scene intensive
- Chapter 1 - The Spencer Mansion [Chris and Jill]
- Chapter 2 - Raccoon Organizes Department [Leon and Claire]
- Chapter 3 - Raccoon City [Jill and Carlos]
- Chapter 4 - The Village from RE4 [Leon and Ada]


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2007)

so basicly 4 games remade?

it misses 0


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 7, 2007)

It is very possible for Wii to have sold 4 million world wide. I will be putting Japan weekly figures up shortly ( when there released) and over there they have sold over 1 million systems from launch. Over here its 2 million and i am not sure about europe.


about the %'s i figured this would happen i mean the Ps3 does cost 600 dollars =/


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

76% yet it sold 1 million units and there's only 1 million here, am i missing something?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2007)

I am sure there are more ps3's shipped now


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

Actually pretty sure sony hit the 1 million mark in America, like JUST hit it, and i know for a fact it sold more then 500 thousand units so how does that make it 76%? Wouldn't it be more like 40% or something? Sorry just confused on that.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 7, 2007)

means there are more shipped, alot of things can happen in a week or two


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 7, 2007)

True, i did hear about Sony sending out units alot faster now cause it became easier for production but 75% is quite high. Well atleast anyone can get one now if they want it. Friend store got 4 Wii's and 6 PS3's, charging 50 dollars over the price in best buy's and such in case anyone lives in Brooklyn could check it out.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 7, 2007)

76% can't be accurate, just because of limited supply to begin with, new shipment or not...I think it's supposed to be taken reverse and be 24%. That fits better. Maybe it's taken into account eBay?

More importantly, it seems there are no more Wiimotes left on the planet...


----------



## Zenou (Jan 8, 2007)

This is something that's annoying the hell out of me. Every other city has the correct data. This was taken at 2am. My city is the only one with the incorrect data.


Damn it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> 76% can't be accurate, just because of limited supply to begin with, new shipment or not...I think it's supposed to be taken reverse and be 24%. That fits better. Maybe it's taken into account eBay?
> 
> More importantly, it seems there are no more Wiimotes left on the planet...



76% of whatever shipments are there not sold I can see that. . So if there is 500k around USA and they are reporting 76% of that is still out there and can be bought then its a pretty correct figure.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 8, 2007)

Hehe, maybe they are right...



ROTFL


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 8, 2007)

Sony has SHIPPED 1 million units, it hasn't sold 1 million yet.


----------



## Akira (Jan 8, 2007)

^why are the 360s selling for $10?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 8, 2007)

Jackass_24_7 said:


> ^why are the 360s selling for $10?


lol, I knew somebody would chime in on that...haha, they aren't, if you could just read the rest of the text on the poster...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 8, 2007)

Wow did anyone know that Sony got an Emmy award because of the Six axixs controller and won a freaking innovation award? i am reading this CES stuff and i really cannot belive that . I am sorry the Wii mote is more innovative then the Six axis.  

ya i know this is not a sony thread i just had to mention that.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 8, 2007)

im goin into town 2 see if i can find me a wii


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 8, 2007)

I'm having my mother call people while I'm at school.


----------



## Volken (Jan 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wow did anyone know that Sony got an Emmy award because of the Six axixs controller and won a freaking innovation award? i am reading this CES stuff and i really cannot belive that . I am sorry the Wii mote is more innovative then the Six axis.
> 
> ya i know this is not a sony thread i just had to mention that.



Are you serious? The wii-mote is ten times more innovative than the six axis thing, no doubt about it. Maybe it's just because Sony made it and they have been the dominant company in the last console wars.


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Sony has SHIPPED 1 million units, it hasn't sold 1 million yet.


Heh, that's how Sony count their sales. While Microsoft say how many they shipped to stores, and Nintendo ''guess'' how many have been sold.

I'll say Microsoft have the best system on that.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 8, 2007)

I disagree. While shipped to stores is techincally sold, it's not in the hands of consumers and that's what matters.

Nintendo have their own sources and use NDP and MediaCreate. I tend to trust Nintendo's numbers.


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, they're both better than Sony's system. That's for sure.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2007)

Check it our guys, my friend bought Jump Superstars for his DS!!!!

AN IMPORT AT BEST BUY!!!!!!!!!!

Im so jealous....

Lemme ask a question, how was Microsoft able to sell 360 first over wii and PS3?

I personally think they rushed the sysytem....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Check it our guys, my friend bought Jump Superstars for his DS!!!!
> 
> AN IMPORT AT BEST BUY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah i feel the XBOX 360 was a bit rushed to, i don't mind but if it spent a year longer it could of been a bit better, without problems and such. I had a few problems with it but it's a great system and probably my fav system at the moment. *PS2 being my fav of all time but XBOX 360 game's at the moment are very fun/good, best system out there you can get that's new*


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2007)

I think that the PS3's would have sold better if all 3 systems came out at the same time, like the Wii and PS3 did.

I just think it would have done better than it is doeng right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Believe it or not the PS3 is still selling good. Shipping out also means they making money, well in this case losing it, but still there going out. It's not selling as quick as Wii but it did sell more then 360 at this time of the year so i'd say that's still good. It's a new system though, gotta give it some time. PS3 may turn out like Nintendo's N64 where the fans of the system liked it alot, but alot of people went to PS1 instead.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2007)

I found a downside to the PS3.

Not that I am against it, cuz I kinda like it and all, but one thing about Blu-ray...

See, there is HD DVD, and Blu ray right?

If people decide to go for HD,  then there will not be many Blu ray disks made and HD will go on.

Blu ray might die there.

So its a gamble right now getting a PS3.

Isnt it?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wow did anyone know that Sony got an Emmy award because of the Six axixs controller and won a freaking innovation award? i am reading this CES stuff and i really cannot belive that . I am sorry the Wii mote is more innovative then the Six axis.
> 
> ya i know this is not a sony thread i just had to mention that.


The SixAxis is as innovative as a toenail clipper. It's a PS2 controller with a GBA tilt sensor and the rumble pack _removed_. It is in fact the opposite of innovative...



"Shion" said:


> Check it our guys, my friend bought Jump Superstars for his DS!!!!
> 
> AN IMPORT AT BEST BUY!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Im so jealous....


I'm not jealous of anyone who buys Jump SuperStars at this point, don't care how they got it.

Can't wait 'til my copy of Jump UltimateStars arrives in the mail.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> I found a downside to the PS3.
> 
> Not that I am against it, cuz I kinda like it and all, but one thing about Blu-ray...
> 
> ...



Yeah it's a 50/50 chance. If blu ray does not come through as the leader the movies get fucked, though the games are still on Blu Ray so it'll be somewhat a success no matter what. I'm also rooting for Blu Ray since i will own a PS3 and have a HDTV and getting some Blu Ray dvds, i hope it comes though. Even if it does fail, i can't say i won't disappointed but two competitions such as HD-DVD and Blu Ray is to close to call at the moment.


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

Elebits will be named Eledees in Europe.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2007)

I agree^^^

Sony isn't stupid, they though about failing and guaranteed their success.

But they are cocky, they underestimated nintendo.

We will see where both systems end up in 2 years.

Until then, I will be taking advantage of all of the Wii's capabilities and RAPING the benefits... lol


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 8, 2007)

Aman said:


> Elebits will be named Eledees in Europe.



what!? sounds like german or something XD 

and Elebits sounded so cute!


----------



## bigv91 (Jan 8, 2007)

the ps3 requires special cables or sumt so that u can enjoy its full potential i read it in a mag ages ago ill try and find it if ur interested


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

What has that got to do with this thread? 

But yeah, you don't get the necessary cables to play in HD.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 8, 2007)

Yeah, the Elebits name change seems random and stupid. Apparently "bits" is a dirty word in Europe though...but on a system called Wii, why bother avoiding the puns?

As for the Blu-Ray vs. HD-DVD argument, well, I'm just glad the Wii didn't pick a side. I don't wanna be paying for anything that has a chance of going Betamax on me (my family was one of the ones pwnd by Betamax). Sony has a track record of making failures of proprietary formats (*cough*umd*cough), and given the poor PS3 sales...yeah, I'm pulling for ('cause it's cheaper) HD-DVD and honestly think it'll win in the long run.

But seriously, I don't see anything wrong with our current DVDs. A DVD player is like 20 bucks now. I like my s**t cheap, stop trying to make it more expensive. You can shove your HD up your butt, DVDs are good enough quality...


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

HD-DVD has a lot more studios supporting it too...


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 8, 2007)

Aman said:


> HD-DVD has a lot more studios supporting it too...


Like I said, Sony's got a track record. Nobody trusts their formats anymore...

This is why I don't mind Nintendo's policy of staying a step behind instead of trying to take a step towards the future in terms of formats. Your paying a lot of money for tech that might not be successful...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Aman said:


> HD-DVD has a lot more studios supporting it too...



Actually I'm pretty sure Blu ray has more studios supporting it. I had a site with both sides but I'm 95% sure Blu Ray has more support this time. 

Nmaster - Well i don't think Wii picked a side basically cause it can't support HD...Kind of logic there  

Shion - I agree Sony is to cocky and it reminds me of the Old Nintendo. I could care two shits about Sony as long as they keep producing the playstation line though. I don't really like any of the three gaming companies but i do favor the playstation since it's brought the best games to the table in my opinion. 

Bigv - Yeah it needs cables, which cost 9 dollars but morons spend 50-80 dollars on them for no reason  

@Wii - What's everyone playing? My friend was playing Zelda but finished it yesterday so now he's onto Resistance, getting ready for me to kick his ass of course, so what's everyone playing on there Wii Wii?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 8, 2007)

Well, yeah, I actually meant kinda in general. Nintendo usually keeps themselves a step back on many fronts, waiting until somethings successful and widely adapted before jumping in. While they're usually faulted for that, I agree with that strategy to a point. Mainly because it saves me money...

Personally, I haven't been playing my Wii much lately. I just can't pull away from my DS and Guild Wars. Castlevania and FF3 are just so amazing, and I got the new Jump on the way. But WarioWare's coming soon, that's the next Wii game I'm gonna rape.


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Actually I'm pretty sure Blu ray has more studios supporting it. I had a site with both sides but I'm 95% sure Blu Ray has more support this time.


That's not what I heard, don't know where it is but it might've been posted in the PS3 thread.


> Nmaster - Well i don't think Wii picked a side basically cause it can't support HD...Kind of logic there


I think they made the format decision along with the decision to keep the hardware simple...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

I think since they made the hardware simple they had to go with regular dvd driver, which it doesn't have yet but i think i read somewhere that it will appear soon. 

The Blu Ray vs HD-DVD's was not in the PS3 thread, it was on a different forum where i saw it, and Blu Ray had more support, i'm almost sure of it.


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I think since they made the hardware simple they had to go with regular dvd driver, which it doesn't have yet but i think i read somewhere that it will appear soon.


Doesn't have a dvd driver? So what kind of discs are the games on? :amazed 


> The Blu Ray vs HD-DVD's was not in the PS3 thread, it was on a different forum where i saw it, and Blu Ray had more support, i'm almost sure of it.


I was talking about the article I saw...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Code Geass: Orange Complex

Yeah see Blu Ray has more support, i was pretty sure anyway. 

@DVD Drive. Sorry i meant it doesn't have the thing to play DVD's yet, like movies but is getting it soon, that's what I'm told to believe anyway.


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> this thread
> 
> Yeah see Blu Ray has more support, i was pretty sure anyway.


Oh, I have a different source though.


> @DVD Drive. Sorry i meant it doesn't have the thing to play DVD's yet, like movies but is getting it soon, that's what I'm told to believe anyway.


Yep, and that's right.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Either way, i hope for the best of both, and unfourtnly i don't think both formats can be on the market at the same time for long, cause it'll eventually clash. I am rooting for Blu Ray and all but if HD-DVD becomes dominate i guess I'll start my HD-DVD collection 

Back to Wii. Anyone hear of a third pikman? Second was kind of boring but i loved the 1st one.


----------



## Aman (Jan 8, 2007)

Nah, I haven't heard anything about Pikman three.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

Ah i see. I think it be kool with the Wiimote, alot freaken easier to highlight all the pikman, that was kind of a pain. I think it be a good idea, though i don't know if Pikman sold enough for a third.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 8, 2007)

if irc, before it's release the wii was said to be the perfect system for pikmin.  U can probably throw the pikmin with a wrist flick, and the whistle will sound thru the mic.  rotate view with the nunchuk, things like this...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

AYO good news for anyone who lives close. Friend is selling his Wii, he got bored of it and wants a 360, so anyone who lives in New York and looking, check it. A bit expensive but games plus a extra controller is pretty fair, bit more then normal price but put tax and such in, you get a good deal.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2007)

Got bored of it?!!?!?!??!

Wow....


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 8, 2007)

Got bored of it?!!?!?!??!

Wow....


----------



## Volken (Jan 8, 2007)

The Wii would work really well with Pikmin. I hope we get Pikmin 3 on the Wii. It'd probably be a lot easier to control the Pikmin with the wiimote. Controlling the Pikmin on the GC became pretty frustrating sometimes when you have hundreds of Pikmin at once.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 8, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Got bored of it?!!?!?!??!
> 
> Wow....



Said not enough games, and he rather be playing GoW and Vegas and Lost planet with his friends. But the offer may be gone by tomorrow, already 600$ offer


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 8, 2007)

complete Zelda TP soundtrack up at:


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Like Sand on Blue's Pizza >.<
> 
> Yeah see Blu Ray has more support, i was pretty sure anyway.
> 
> @DVD Drive. Sorry i meant it doesn't have the thing to play DVD's yet, like movies but is getting it soon, that's what I'm told to believe anyway.


Wow, you've got such a good source...if Sony says it, it must be true...

Sony, Disney, and Fox are pretty big. But, uh, Warner Brothers? Yeah, HD-DVD's got some solid support too. It's pretty close. I sure hope the cheaper one wins. I saw a Blu-Ray Writeable the other day in Staples. They sell them in spindles of ONE. $25 a pop. F that...

It can't play DVD _movies_. This has to do with licensing more than technology barriers...

@Zelda Soundtrack:
Hehe, I just ordered that today. Well, it and the player's guide came free with my NP renewal. NP w/ free stuff = greatest deal ever. An awesome mag that's practically free considering the player's guide is like $15 and the soundtrack's worth probably at least $10. Can't wait to get 'em...

Plus, it's worth it just because of how nice the Nintendo reps become when they pull up my account and see I've been a subscriber for over a decade and have like 50 games and practically every system registered...


----------



## botoman (Jan 9, 2007)

I've been playing with my Wii (how dirty does that sound? ) since Dec but didn't say here how much I love it. This is probably the most excited I've been about gaming since getting my NES all those years ago. For me, playing the Wii brings back some old memories of playing games and enjoying them with everyone. Even my parents are tripping over Wii Sports. 

I picked up Zelda: TP (of course), Rayman, and Naruto: CoN 2. For Christmas, my friend bought me NfS: Carbon, which was pretty fun, although awkward at first. I also bought Red Steel used at Gamestop. So far, it's okay IMO, but I'm glad I didn't buy it new.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 9, 2007)

*OMFG!!!!!!!!*

HAVE YOU SEEN THIS?!? Holy f**king s***! Naruto 5 just became my most anticipated Wii game! I must have this now!!!

Click 

IT'S BASED ON THE MANGA!!! WOOOOO!!! And are those supers using the Wiimote (twirling Wiimote to power Rasengan)? And does Sakura have a pink chidori? 

OMFG I can't even wait for this. Smash Bros, Metal Gear Solid 4, Halo 3, all of 'em can go screw themselves. *THIS* is game of the year...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 9, 2007)

looks awesome 
is it the same naruto fighting game franchise from the GC?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> *OMFG!!!!!!!!*
> 
> HAVE YOU SEEN THIS?!? Holy f**king s***! Naruto 5 just became my most anticipated Wii game! I must have this now!!!
> 
> ...


I think you going a bit to far since naruto games have never been passed good...

Though the game looks good the Wii is region locked...that sucks :amazed


----------



## Volken (Jan 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Did you read my post right above yours



Doesn't the one you posted just have the six ones that were released in Nintendo Power? Thehylia has the whole OST, 180 tracks I believe. 




nmaster64 said:


> *OMFG!!!!!!!!*
> 
> HAVE YOU SEEN THIS?!? Holy f**king s***! Naruto 5 just became my most anticipated Wii game! I must have this now!!!
> 
> ...



The screenshots look awesome, especially Naruto's double rasengan!  If only I could read japanese. I bet there's a lot of stuff about the wiimote on them.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 9, 2007)

Yay my dreams have come true!!!
Kankuros new puppets!!!

This game will be awesome



@ volken   whats that anime in your avatar


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> *OMFG!!!!!!!!*
> 
> HAVE YOU SEEN THIS?!? Holy f**king s***! Naruto 5 just became my most anticipated Wii game! I must have this now!!!
> 
> ...


I agree



			
				crazymtf said:
			
		

> I think you going a bit to far since *naruto games have never been passed good...
> *
> Though the game looks good the *Wii is region locked...that sucks*




So... it wont come out in the US?

Your first bold is a small lie.

Naruto Clash of Ninja 2 had the most sales this year coming from Nintendo Power magazine.

Naruto Ultimate Ninja made pretty good as well for PS2, but not as good as Clash of Ninja 2.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Clash of Ninja 1 and 2 blow ass. 3 Was pretty good, 4 was a disappointment. As for ultimate Ninja i like 1, 2 was good to, 3 was Petty damn good. I'm not saying the games are bad but they don't touch games like MGS4 and Halo 3 and Super Smash, gotta be high to think so


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> *OMFG!!!!!!!!*
> 
> HAVE YOU SEEN THIS?!? Holy f**king s***! Naruto 5 just became my most anticipated Wii game! I must have this now!!!
> 
> ...


Yeah I've seen it, pretty old actually.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2007)

Sucks that it wont come out in US....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Won't be here till 2 years atleast, so indeed in sucks


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2007)

Did you guys catch a new trailer on SSBB yet?

I heard that a new one is coming, or came out already.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Jan 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> *OMFG!!!!!!!!*
> 
> HAVE YOU SEEN THIS?!? Holy f**king s***! Naruto 5 just became my most anticipated Wii game! I must have this now!!!
> 
> ...



talk about going overboard.......

can't imagine playing fighting games on the wii....much less multiplayer....

now that i think about it, it may actually be the greatest, since when playing with friends you might actually hit each other, and start a real fight...


----------



## Kayo (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't really care about the Naruto game even if it looks great, the chance it's coming to Europe is 0.1%


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

Lol, after finishing TP i completely agree with jeff's rating, so does a friend of mine, who by the way if a HUGE HUGE zelda fan


it does NOT deserve game of the year


----------



## Kayo (Jan 9, 2007)

^ you kidding me? I loved it and it is the best zelda or game of this year that I played. Btw I am not a Zelda fan or wasn't untill now


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

As much as the new Zelda kicks ass, i still liked windwaker better. I give it a 8.8/10 aswell. Best game i played this year is FF12, but i'm a big RPG buff


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> it does NOT deserve game of the year



Well, It deserves MY game of the year.  No matter what asshats say.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> As much as the new Zelda kicks ass, i still liked windwaker better. I give it a 8.8/10 aswell. Best game i played this year is FF12, but i'm a big RPG buff



Yeah, prepare to get your opinion get called trash by ssj3 and have him pop up his oh so holy stats from gamerankings.com


its quite funny on how three people atleast agree with jeff,with several others people agreeing too, Game reviewers are scared to give zelda anything less then 9, hell jeff got bomb letters and death threats for giving it less then 9


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2007)

It's like Anrgy Video Game Nerd dissing the bible games on NES.  Now all the Rightwing Christians are on his ass.   Somethign about nailing him to ... something....


----------



## Kayo (Jan 9, 2007)

Oh well. Atleast the guy got famous and is now known as "the fat idiot on GS who gave Zelda the lowest score"


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2007)

I guess that's a good stance for fame... Kind of like Monica Lewinsky:



> Oh well. Atleast the chick got famous and is now known as "the fat idiot on Capitol Hill who gave Bill the BJ"


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yeah, prepare to get your opinion get called trash by ssj3 and have him pop up his oh so holy stats from gamerankings.com
> 
> 
> its quite funny on how three people atleast agree with jeff,with several others people agreeing too, Game reviewers are scared to give zelda anything less then 9, hell jeff got bomb letters and death threats for giving it less then 9


Weren't you saying what an idiot he is, or something like that? 

I agree with IGN's rating.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 9, 2007)

windwalker was not a good zelda game. the concept sucked.


if you want comedy, click this link Link removed. honestly ive never lol'd so much in my life


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> windwalker was not a good zelda game. the concept sucked.
> 
> 
> if you want comedy, click this link Link removed. honestly ive never lol'd so much in my life



Yeha.. that's funny... but I thought there would be... know... Zelda humor.
(It is what you were talking about)

WW did indeed suck.  "Fishing" for Triforce pieces is not fun.  And Gannon was painfully simple to defeat.  It has it's moments though...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

I found Windwaker fun, then again i wouldn't rate it above a 9. Same with this one, except this one felt dragged on for some reason i give it a 8.5-8.8. Some moments i like alot though. All in all, i'd never give Zelda the game a the year, but still great games, this was great but not nearly the best game of the year, played better games this year.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2007)

... Such as?


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 9, 2007)

Ocarina of time set the bar. majora's mask was alright but it got tedious going back an forth. WW was a let down compared to majora's mask.

i look forward 2 playing the new 1


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> ... Such as?



Well as i stated before FF12. I liked Saints Row more, LOTR:BFME2, Oblivion, Splinter Cell. There's more but these are what come to mind, also enjoyed Gears but it's about the same as Zelda.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 9, 2007)

the original BFME was the best.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> Ocarina of time set the bar. majora's mask was alright but it got tedious going back an forth. WW was a let down compared to majora's mask.
> 
> i look forward 2 playing the new 1



Theres gonne be a new one?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

It was good, but i felt BFME2 was a whole new step up.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 9, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Theres gonne be a new one?



i mean the 1 on the wii. some of us arent lucky enough to have one yet....


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> i mean the 1 on the wii. some of us arent lucky enough to have one yet....



Why not just get it for gamecube? :amazed


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2007)

Because he wants a Wii?


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 9, 2007)

Lol what would you rather.

A biscuit

or a cake?


lol my point


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't get it, the gamecube version is just as good...but if you going to get Wii for other games besides Zelda i guess i can understand. If your getting it JUST for Zelda, i pity you


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2007)

I'll give you Oblivion.  FFXII is the same as Zelda (lengthy franchise).  It's an RPG vs Adventure thing. While Oblivion, obviously blows them both out of the water.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> I'll give you Oblivion.  FFXII is the same as Zelda.  It's an RPG vs Adventure thing. While Oblivion, obviously blows them both out of the water.



I liked FF12 more then Oblivion but i love RPG's. But Oblivion, wow what a fucking upgrade from morrowind. I didn't like Morrowind but Oblivion was Excellent.


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I don't get it, the gamecube version is just as good...but if you going to get Wii for other games besides Zelda i guess i can understand. If your getting it JUST for Zelda, i pity you



No one is retarded enough to buy a console for 1 game.


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I don't get it, the gamecube version is just as good...but if you going to get Wii for other games besides Zelda i guess i can understand. If your getting it JUST for Zelda, i pity you


There's more to the Wii than just Zelda you know.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Gamabunta said:


> No one is retarded enough to buy a console for 1 game.



Go on gamefaqs, you'd be surprised 

@Aman - I know that, lol, after going on gamefaqs though and reading about people saying "God i bought it for Zelda and now i have no games" Well those retards actually bought it for ONE game, it makes me laugh


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2007)

from above:
That's whay I'm saying...
You like RPGs... I like Adventure... But we can both agree that Oblivion is Fantastic. (I.E. Game of the Year goes beyond personal preferance)
I remember creaming my jeans when I saw the preview footage for that sucker.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> from above:
> That's whay I'm saying...
> You like RPGs... I like Adventure... But we can both agree that Oblivion is Fantastic. (I.E. Game of the Year)
> I remember creaming my jeans when I saw the preview footage for that sucker.



Yeah, i actually went into the store and saw it was out and said "Well what can i lose" When i had a job i had plenty of extra cash. Little did i know i got my dad hooked aswell and we began a competition of who could finish the most quest. Man game was great


----------



## RockLee (Jan 9, 2007)

Well, I'm pretty much buying it for just one game; Zelda.

Trauma Center is there for kicks. If I wanted, I could have bought TC for DS and LoZ:TP for GC.

But then I wouldn't be supporting next-gen gaming, would I?


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2007)

Call of Duty 3 is fun.  I'm enjoying myself.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Well, I'm pretty much buying it for just one game; Zelda.
> 
> Trauma Center is there for kicks. If I wanted, I could have bought TC for DS and LoZ:TP for GC.
> 
> But then I wouldn't be supporting next-gen gaming, would I?



You don't see that as a waste though? Are there atleast any games lined up your looking forward to?


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2007)

Next-Gen-Gaming FTW (Wiiiiii!i!i!)

I actually threw down the controller while playing Resistance:Fall of Man.

Not that it's bad (It's great)... I've just converted to the "point and shoot" school of gaming.  Soon, I won't be able to use a regular controller at all. Maybe my hands will evolve into some sort of claw.  Ideal for griping the Wiimote; only releasing it in mid-swing to knockout my prey and tear them apart with my massive jaws.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

I am getting FUCKING FUCKING tired of the piece of crap known as the VC


what the fuck is this shit, the street fighter II that europe is getting has 4 characters less then the american and japanese version


WTF

not to mention that we apparently will NEVER ever get a american or japanese game, wtf

fuck you nintendo of europe


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

> I am getting FUCKING FUCKING tired of the piece of crap known as the VC
> 
> 
> what the fuck is this shit, the street fighter II that europe is getting has 4 characters less then the american and japanese version
> ...



Somebody missed his daily dosage of weed it seems. Hacks will most likely come out at some point. Eitherway I don't care though if I don't get what I want I have a PC, I know it's kinda crap but I think it can handle snes games [slight sarcasm]


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2007)

From your language, it seems they were right to scold you....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

Good job at trying to piss me off


I havent done pot in about a half year?


lol


YOU LOSE GOOD DAY SIR


<333


im still pissed at how nintendo of europe sucks 

and capcom wtf is the point in giving us a toned down version of a old game


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 9, 2007)

i won't buy a wii till ngt ex comes out and is playable, so technically it's for one game....oh, i'm waiting for bleach too...I wonder if there will be POT...


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 9, 2007)

Ok, Twilight Princess is one of the greatest games ever, easily. It's OoT on crack. If someone likes Gears of War better, I can understand having different tastes and you would like that more, that's a damn good game too. But besides those two, nothing comes close to game of the year..._nothing_...

...maybe Guitar Hero 2...or Wii Sports even...for sheer fun factor...

Oblivion is great, but overated. FFXII is the definition of overated, but all FF games after 8 are. FF12 is probably among the crappiest games I played this year. Me and my roomate couldn't even bring ourselves to finish it, and we were right at the end practically. FF3 is ironically about 4 times better than FF12...

But let's talk more about Naruto EX, which is teh most awesomeness thing ever. Yeah, it's an import, yeah, we don't have a way to play imports, YET. I'm sure it'll happen in the next month or so. I will buy Naruto even before I find a way. Damn I can't wait for that game. Naruto 4 on 'Cube is one of the best games of the last-gen, easily. I'd bring that game to friend's house, and they'd fall in love with it in a heartbeat even if they didn't like Naruto or had never seen it. The new one looks to be a huge leap for the series...oh god I'm gonna drool...


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

> Good job at trying to piss me off
> 
> 
> I havent done pot in about a half year?
> ...


 I wasn't actually trying to piss you off my yute. Notice the ''slight sarcasm'' part. You are a tad too sensitive.

Naru I probably won't get a Wii till like 2008, I don't plan on getting a new console till at least a year from now, consoles have somewhat slipped down on my list now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Ok, Twilight Princess is one of the greatest games ever, easily. It's OoT on crack. If someone likes Gears of War better, I can understand having different tastes and you would like that more, that's a damn good game too. But besides those two, nothing comes close to game of the year..._nothing_...
> 
> ...maybe Guitar Hero 2...or Wii Sports even...for sheer fun factor...
> 
> ...


And I should listen to someone who thinks a anime game, much less NARUTO game is one of the best games ever? And never owned a PS2 or XBOX? I think i'll pass


----------



## Gamabunta (Jan 9, 2007)

gunners said:


> I wasn't actually trying to piss you off my *yute*.



you cant call someone a yute if they are older than you lol


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeaaah I was a naruto fan and I liked taisen 4 but it wasn't uber


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And I should listen to someone who thinks a anime game, much less NARUTO game is one of the best games ever? And never owned a PS2 or XBOX? I think i'll pass


GoW, Zelda and Oblivion are considered the best three games of the year by many people though.

We shouldn't be debating about which game we like the most since we all have different tastes. Zelda is a great game, we should all agree on that, then it's up to each and every one of you to decide which game you enjoyed the most in 2006.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

It was good, but not excellent. To say one of the best last gen games is laughable though.


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't see why not.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 9, 2007)

Because crazymtf said so! 

Haha.. it looks like I'm supporting him...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Naruto games? A ANime game? Better then PS2/XBOX/XBOX360/HELL EVEN SOME GAMECUBE GAMES....are you high? 0_0


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 9, 2007)

NGT is definitely one of the best if not best franchises as of recent.    that's my stand.

And i say that bc no game makes me think, "shit , i gotta buy/play that game, for a long time".  No FF game, no GoW game, Halo  all suck, but I had to get NGT and sequels   Maybe cause the license is so well used.  Anyway


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

Its all matter of opinon . GoW , Oblivion and Zelda TWP and FF 12 are basically the candiates for Game of the year this time around.


Anyways on the Wii news front



> W i i
> 
> - Nintendo of Japan announced over 1.1 million units of Wii were sold in Japan on January 7, the console was launched on December 2, 2006 in Japan.
> 
> ...



also the Sales thread has been updates


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

Well if you think Naruto is one of the best games ever that's fine, i just no you haven't played alot of games is all.


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Naruto games? A ANime game? Better then PS2/XBOX/XBOX360/HELL EVEN SOME GAMECUBE GAMES....are you high? 0_0


I thought you were talking about Zelda.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

LOL, Nah talking about Naruto, a anime game, no way i can ever give it higher then 8.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 9, 2007)

Im going to tell you this


All naruto games deserve a 6.0 and below. They do not qualify to be top franchise nor GOTY. Please give the franchise to another developer please.

Thank god I rented them.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

> you cant call someone a yute if they are older than you lol



Um yeah I can. The word is flexible.

And saying the Naruto game is one of the best too me is laughable. This was the year of Final fantasy, gears of war and Zelda.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

Capcom sucks


----------



## Gunners (Jan 9, 2007)

> Capcom sucks



Street fighter came from them right? I know Devil may cry and Onimusha came from them so that alone justifies their existance.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

Meh, once again they fuck over europe, what the hell are they thinking, getting rid of 4 characters for the VC SFII while the american and japanese has them


wtf


seriously wtf

and whats up with nintendo telling OPERA what to put in their browser


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 9, 2007)

to say the naruto game sucks u ignore one of the most important aspects of the game, the plot.  Of course plot hasn't been important to fighting games since...oh , street fighter 2 and mortal kombat and the first popular fighting games.  NGT already has a back story that is known to be good, so  10/10


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 9, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> to say the naruto game sucks u ignore one of the most important aspects of the game, the plot.  Of course plot hasn't been important to fighting games since...oh , street fighter 2 and mortal kombat and the first popular fighting games.  NGT already has a back story that is known to be good, so  10/10



10/10 my ass...more like 7.5/10...


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2007)

gunners said:


> Um yeah I can. The word is flexible.
> 
> And saying the Naruto game is one of the best too me is laughable. This was the year of Final fantasy, gears of war and Zelda.


FF12 isn't out in Europe though.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Capcom sucks


Capcom is the best company, besides Atlus.

You just don't have taste.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice job on insulting what I like and dislike, nice damn job

And if you actually bothered paying attention, the reason im pissed is because they downgraded the european SFII for no reason at all


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Nice job on insulting what I like and dislike, nice damn job
> 
> And if you actually bothered paying attention, the reason im pissed is because they downgraded the european SFII for no reason at all



You're welcome.
I've come to realize you insult things a hella lot more then anyone else, so you deserve to be insulted here and there, it equals things out.


I did pay attention. Maybe the downgraded version has less buggy issues.
Capcom has been producing amazing games since 1984, and one downgrade doesn't make them suck.

Street Fighter, Resident Evil, Megaman, Marvel VS Capcom, and etc. ALL amazing games.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

If it had bug issues why do the american and japanese versions still have the characters?

I personally only like capcom for resident evil, never really looked at the other games apart from dead rising


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> If it had bug issues why do the american and japanese versions still have the characters?
> 
> I personally only like capcom for resident evil, never really looked at the other games apart from dead rising



There's plenty of times that PAL games had certain things taken out of them due to bug related issues that other game systems didn't. Its all the in the programming baby.

Not looking at other games doesn't really give you a GOOD opinion on if they suck or not, now does it?

One or two games that you played or picked up doesn't equal the entirety of a company.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

Why would the buggy characters still be in it in the american and european games now? what I heard the original european game had the characters, why does only europe get them scrapped

yeah but the two games are my favorites (resident evil being my favorite series ever)


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> Why would the buggy characters still be in it in the american and european games now? what I heard the original european game had the characters, why does only europe get them scrapped



Like I said, PAL games =/= American games.
Region coding and programming are a tricky business.
There is more that goes into region coding and such things then one might think.



			
				Vegitto-kun said:
			
		

> yeah but the two games are my favorites (resident evil being my favorite series ever)



So, wait.
You LOVE Resident Evil, and you're saying Capcom sucks?

Good job there buddy.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

Yes but the original european version HAD those characters from what I heard


I meant it as they suck for what they are doing to street fighter


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

Either way i am SUPER pumped about Streets of RAGE! man that game rocked back in the day.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

im only interested when star fox 64 and goldeneye finally come


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 9, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Yes but the original european version HAD those characters from what I heard
> 
> 
> I meant it as they suck for what they are doing to street fighter



Maybe they took those characters out due to someone complaining about something. Sometimes characters are taken out of games due to legal issues and such things.

Usually for the most part, its not the actual company as a whole, but something that has to do with either a compliant, copyright issue, or debugging issue.

Just because shit gets 'downgraded' which isn't that correct word to use, since the actual game isn't getting downgraded, just having a couple character taken out, doesn't mean the ENTIRE company sucks.

I usually don't contend with people, but I happen to whole heartedly agree that Capcom is on of the BEST companies out there currently.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 9, 2007)

Gaming wise? Definately.

MK64 :0


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 9, 2007)

What else do they make?


----------



## Kayo (Jan 9, 2007)

Almost every developer hates Europe, that's why they don't bother fixing the problems and just removes them. We are rich and dumb according to most of them.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

Gunners i think its just Streets of Rage 1 for Sega. Either way all the streets of rage games where good.


----------



## Aman (Jan 9, 2007)

Can't wait for Mario Kart 64.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2007)

I can, I have Mario Kart DS, so im happy ^_^ ^^^

But will there be a Mario Kart for the Wii?

I heard a rumor.....

Whats with me and hearing rumors?!?!?!?


----------



## Volken (Jan 9, 2007)

I don't see why Nintendo wouldn't put a Mario Kart on the Wii. It's been on every system, handheld and console, since the SNES. You can't have a Nintendo console without Mario Kart.  But since I have Mario Kart DS, I will be fine playing online until the Wii one comes out.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 9, 2007)

^^^ PM me your DS MK friend code.

I wanna face you!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

*Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles: Ring of Fates Jump Festa Trailer*
( Nintendo DS) 

A Winter Solstice


----------



## FFLN (Jan 9, 2007)

Why does that say it's for the Wii at the end of the trailer...?O_o It looks more like it's for the DS with those graphics.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

*Dragon Quest Swords Jump Festa Trailer*

A Winter Solstice


@FFLN

it advertises both games if you seen the end. The whole trailer however is about the DS game. ( maybe a connection between Wii and DS? )


----------



## FFLN (Jan 9, 2007)

I like the girl and the VAing for that one, but what's up with fighting the gumdrops with eyes? They could've shown fiercer-looking enemies...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

lol fiercer looking 


o this is neat news from ign.

*CES 2007: Wii Wireless Sensor Bar
Clean, mean and able to interact with Wii controllers up to 25 feet away.*




> January 9, 2007 - If you're one of the many Wii owners unable to adequately stretch Nintendo's Wii sensor bar from your entertainment center to your television then you'll be happy to read of peripheral maker Nyko's latest development. The company at CES 2007 revealed its wireless Wii sensor bar and it may finally solve a number of issues for gamers whose living rooms don't follow the entertainment center template.
> 
> We should note that this is not the first wireless Wii sensor bar to hit the market. We recently reviewed another model from a third party, but the bar was both clumsily pieced together and unable to output more IR power than a standard wired bar -- hence, gamers could not sit farther than 10 feet away without the signal deteriorating.
> 
> ...



picture as well at this link


----------



## Volken (Jan 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> *Dragon Quest Swords Jump Festa Trailer*
> 
> A Winter Solstice



I wish I could see this, but it doesn't seem to work on my computer.  I'm really looking forward to this because I have never played a Dragon Quest before.

The sensor bar news is great. No more standing right in front of the TV for DBZ!  I've been needing this for a while.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 9, 2007)

i never had to stand in front of the TV for DBZ, the wireed one can go up to 25 feet as well you just have to set the sensitivty bar higher. But the wireless one is nice because well its wireless so i will proabably pick it up. Maybe nintendo will make one further down the road who knows.



*NO MORE BATTERIES!*

*CES 2007: Wii Charging Station
Power up two Wii controllers in style with Nyko's new peripheral. Pics included.* 




> January 9, 2007 - Third party manufacturer Nyko at CES 2007 unveiled its Wii charge station. The device accepts two Wii controllers and simultaneously powers them. When the remotes are recharged, an LED charge indicator lights up. The charge station includes two NiMH rechargeable battery packs and a six-foot power cable. On top of everything else, the charge station comes packed with two rubberized battery covers that Nyko says can be used "for superior grip and gaming performance." We've got first photos below.










NO MORE BATTERIES! though i got 36 double AAs for 10 bucks so  i better use them first


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 10, 2007)

*Bill Gates : Nintendo Is our TOUGHEST competition*



Video of Ishida Akira voicing over Narumi from "Gakuen Alice"



WHERE IS THY PS3? even bill gates knows ps3 isnt up to snuff.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2007)

Bill gates your not so dumb after all


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2007)

Ok, first of all. I wasn't at all serious about Naruto being THE best game ever or anything. But it's damn fucking good, and I'll put my reputation as a game journalist on that. I know what makes a game good, and that game has a magic to it I've seen few other games accomplish, and that's bringing other people into it regardless of their like, dislike, or ignorance of the content it's based on. Also, it's a game I notice chicks will pick up and play, something even Smash rarely pulls off.

It's a simple game, with relatively little depth to the combat system. But that's part of it's charm, and it works, and _it's fun_ (very much unlike the other Naruto games). There's plenty of fan service, but not in the degree that non-fans can't play and enjoy the game. The multiplayer is just so damn good. Not only does it bring new players in easily, it hooks them, and those imports tend to spread like viruses. A couple have my friends have imported 4 after playing mine...

Also, note, Naruto 3 and 4 are astronomically better than 2 if you haven't played them...


crazymtf said:


> And I should listen to someone who thinks a anime game, much less NARUTO game is one of the best games ever? And never owned a PS2 or XBOX? I think i'll pass


I don't see a reason to buy a system I live with, and I do GameFly PS2 games I want to play. And the Xbox was never worth the cash. I go to giant Halo LANs all the time, during some periods almost daily.

And I should listen to the guy that spends his day in the Wii thread trying to start an argument? Yeah, you can hide behind your smileys and act like you aren't trolling, but 90% of the time that's what your doing. It's so damn obvious your religiously anti-Nintendo...I don't know why your tolerated in this thread...


crazymtf said:


> It was good, but not excellent. To say one of the best last gen games is laughable though.


Funny, sales say otherwise. And I'm looking at Naruto 2...if 4 had released in the US...easily one of the best...


crazymtf said:


> Naruto games? A ANime game? Better then PS2/XBOX/XBOX360/HELL EVEN SOME GAMECUBE GAMES....are you high? 0_0


Yeah. It's like. That good. I can go get an army of people to tell you that.


crazymtf said:


> Well if you think Naruto is one of the best games ever that's fine, i just no you haven't played alot of games is all.
> 
> Naruto, a anime game, no way i can ever give it higher then 8.


A guy who can't properly use "know" and "an" is telling me I haven't played a lot of games. Yeah, right. That's why I'm a game journalist and working on a Master's degree in Comp Sci to work as a game designer. Yeah, gaming's just a _small_ hobby for me...right... 

Dissing and stereotyping anime games, and Naruto to boot, on the Naruto forums? Seriously, you need to find a new thread. I'm sure the Playstation boards would welcome you with open fanboy arms...


----------



## Shika-Chou (Jan 10, 2007)

Wii Kitties


----------



## Aman (Jan 10, 2007)

The_4th Himself said:


> *Bill Gates : Nintendo Is our TOUGHEST competition*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 **


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 10, 2007)

holy shit!! be careful Bill Gates cuz Wii is coming=P

anyway, anyone knows when the wii is going to be available(for months/forever) in stores? approach? I would like to know your opinions..  Thanks=)


----------



## Aman (Jan 10, 2007)

No matter what he says, Sony is their biggest competition since they're aimed at the same market.           

Well, we don't know when you'll be able to walk into a store and get it.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

elnaruto said:


> holy shit!! be careful Bill Gates cuz Wii is coming=P
> 
> anyway, anyone knows when the wii is going to be available(for months/forever) in stores? approach? I would like to know your opinions..  Thanks=)



Around Feburary more imports will come in.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Ok, first of all. I wasn't at all serious about Naruto being THE best game ever or anything. But it's damn fucking good, and I'll put my reputation as a game journalist on that. I know what makes a game good, and that game has a magic to it I've seen few other games accomplish, and that's bringing other people into it regardless of their like, dislike, or ignorance of the content it's based on. Also, it's a game I notice chicks will pick up and play, something even Smash rarely pulls off.
> 
> *It's good, that's it. Not great, not one of the best, it's not, don't tell me it is when i know 100 games that fucking beat it. I just find it funny your a game journalist and only own nintendo systems is all. Can i see some things you written on games that aren't on a Nintendo system? Draw people in? Like who...people that watch the horrid anime know as naruto? *
> 
> ...



Didn't even want to start a argument, i was just laughing at the fact you thought naruto games were one of the best. You could of laughed that i like Sonic and such but instead your write this whole big ass thing to try and get me to say something back. I did, and i really don't want to continue but if you still feel the need to add something then go on.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

Calm down guys.

Geez, its just a thread.

No need to begin flaming and trolling.

Break it up or this thread will be broken up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

I already said i'd stop. Anyway some sucky new for both PS3 and Wii  

*Massive Cancellations From Konami*


Not that any of those games caught my interest but it sucks.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

Soccer for the Wii caught my eye,plus the action adventure game.

Otherwise, not a bad hit to both systems.

A bad hit for Konami.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

True. Well as long as the main games still up i don't see it to bad of a blow.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

About the New Naruto game for the wii a couple pages back, will it have Wi-Fi?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 10, 2007)

What is gradius? I know i heard about it but never really seen pictures or information.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> About the New Naruto game for the wii a couple pages back, will it have Wi-Fi?



I do not think that much information was revealed just yet.

@CrazyMTF

Graduis is one of the best side scrolling Ship shooting type games of all time.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

galaga is cool, one of my favs!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> About the New Naruto game for the wii a couple pages back, will it have Wi-Fi?



It seems doubtful. Tomy doesn't seem to like keeping too many big secrets from fans, so if the new Naruto game did have on-line play, they would've been throwing that all over the place just to advertise it more. Since they've probably had their hands full setting a new base down for the game, it seems unlikely that they've had the time to implement a working on-line system for it. If it's going to be in the series at all, it'll probably be in the next version.


----------



## Aman (Jan 10, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Soccer for the Wii caught my eye,plus the action adventure game.
> 
> Otherwise, not a bad hit to both systems.
> 
> A bad hit for Konami.


Not necessarily since like half of all games end up without profit, if they didn't have faith in these titles it might be better for them to stop the development right now.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

Thats true^^^


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It's good, that's it. Not great, not one of the best, it's not, don't tell me it is when i know 100 games that fucking beat it. I just find it funny your a game journalist and only own nintendo systems is all. Can i see some things you written on games that aren't on a Nintendo system? Draw people in? Like who...people that watch the horrid anime know as naruto?


Did you even read what I said? That's why I say Naruto is is such a good game, because it's an anime game that people who don't watch the series enjoy. That's unheard of for those type of games, which generally operate off of fan service. That game is viral in a way I've not seen other games pull off. By my personal experiences, the game is just so simple and fun that pretty much everyone enjoys it. Yeah, the hardcore gamer can look at it, see it's lack of depth, and turn his nose up at it. 

There are certainly 100 games with better design that are more in depth and potentially more fun given the right circumstances. But there's something about Clash of Ninja's simplicity that makes it really easy for people who wouldn't pick up and play something like Soul Caliber or Smash Bros. to get into it. And see, when you get everyone at a little party actually enjoying and playing games together, that's much more fun than 2 or 4 guys playing games and everyone else just watching the whole time...

This game has a multiplayer fun factor like almost nothing else I've seen this generation. Period. I wouldn't say it if I hadn't seen it happen time and time and time again. Fun multiplayer and near infinite replay value makes for a damn good game, period.


crazymtf said:


> Haven't played them? I OWN naruto 3 probably before you. And 4 i borrowed because i'm not about to spend 60 dollars on a new game with little upgrades


I was talking to anyone who hadn't...I know you've played it...

And 4 adds not only some great new characters, but an amazingly revamped 3v3 mode. I admit, I was expecting much more out of the update, and the game actually took a step back in a couple places. But definitely 4 is better than 3...but 3 is where the series truly took off.


crazymtf said:


> You live with someone who owns the system yet i never see you talk about the games on those systems...


I wonder why...oh, that's right, BECAUSE I'M IN THE FRIGGIN' Wii THREAD!!!

You know Okami? One of my favorite games of the year, definitely. You know FFXII? One of my least favorite games of the year. Shadow of the Colossus was pretty cool. Too short for my tastes, but awesome while it lasted. I wrote a review for Super Dragonball Z, and I lost the skin on my hand playin' Budokai Tenkaichi 1 on PS2. I do play PS2 games, albeit not insanely often because honestly there's not that much that interests me on that system (I should say, in all honesty, few things interest me on all 3 last-gen platforms). But generally we rent and play any big title that comes out. I just don't chat about it BECAUSE THIS AIN'T DA PLACE FOR IT.


crazymtf said:


> Yeah cause personal attakcs are going to hurt me here. I don't spend my day on here, i come on here to see the news. I've been reading everything SS3 has put up. How the hell was i trolling? The naruto games are nothing but averge, that's not from nintendo side, that's for all naruto games. Anti Nintendo? Oh yeah i hate them so much, i just keep buying DS games to put there ass in bankrupt!


*edits* Ok, I had about a page here explaining this, but honestly I don't want any retarted argument...

Let's just say it's rare for you to contribute positive things to the thread, and you seem to enjoy pointing out the Wii's every flaw and linking to every crappy review it gets. Not to mention your the only one crazy enough to even remotely attempt to defend the PS3, and Sony in general. I'll just stop there, but I could go on and on with examples...


crazymtf said:


> Oh you want to go by sales do we? 50 Cent's game owns the living shit out of naruto then...


50 Cent outsold Naruto? CoN2 has topped the sales list since it's release in America (guessing TP will dethrone it). If 50 Cent outsold Naruto, it's simply because A) America is full of idiots easily mind controlled by what is an insult to call music, and B) the PS2's install base is so much larger than 'Cubes, looking at hard sales isn't a good measure. Now, if you looked at the ratios of consoles sold to games sold, I'd bet ya Naruto has fifty beat...


crazymtf said:


> now i can say back to you stop reading the shitty ass manga called Naruto, cause it's a pity you consider that garbage a fucking anime. You can't get a army of people to tell me this game is nothing but average if they actually played more then that. If they played games on PS2, xbox, gamecube, XBOX 360, PS3, and Wii, and not just a blind ass naruto fan then i'll believe it. And that's great that your working on a master degree, i wish you luck, but try checking out more games before stating naruto actually touches half the selection of games out at the moment, not to mention future titles this year...


Oh yeah, it's a shitty manga. That's why it's winning f'ing awards and is one of the most popular mangas on Earth. Yea, good to know your opinion supersedes the rest of the worlds.

Your problem is your just completely blind to the concept of _fun_ in games. Like I said, yeah, if you play a lot of games surely you'll find many with better design than Naruto, even a few fighting games. Hell, I can point out handheld games with better design. But that's not the friggin' point. The point is the game is just plain fun to go at with friends, and pretty much anyone who plays games even the least bit can get into it. The replay value is insane, and it's a game you can play on and off for years. THAT'S why it's so damn good. Not 'cause there aren't better games, but because the game has a really huge fun factor at a party. It's very, very much like Smash Brothers in those respects. And Smash Brothers. is most certainly without a doubt one of the best games of the past generation.


crazymtf said:


> I will always make fun of naruto since it turned from a good anime to crap and quickly i might add. I've been in tons of arguments with people about naruto being good, and in the end it didn't change anyones mind so i'm not about to begin with me. Stop saying i need to find a new thread, i could be wherever i want, if you don't like it then block me, simple buddy.


The only thing crappy about the series is the 2-year filler block and the non-Japanese dubs. But those are meaningless when looking at the games, unless your heaven-forbid, playing the English versions.

Naruto is getting back on track come next month, and the game is jumping ahead in the story too. That's awesome, amazing news, and I don't see how any fan can't be excited for that game.

------------------------------------------------------------

You don't like the Naruto games? That's fine. This only started because you were starting to take it to a personal level first, saying anyone who likes Naruto so much must not play many games. I at the least make an active effort to play every big title on all the systems. Playing games is my _life_, not to mention my job. So don't ever make such bullshit assumptions about me. Do you get press invites to all the big gaming conferences? Do you get hoards of press releases in your inbox every day? I live and breath this shit man, on a level I'd be surprised if anyone else here can compare to. Just because I don't have the money to throw around to every system and every game on the market doesn't make me any less of a gamer, and neither does the fact I find a game that me and all my friends, both back home and here at NC State, love to death, as one of the best games of what was a pitiful last generation. You need to learn to reserve your judgements of people based on what they like. 

Your in the *Wii* thread on the *Naruto* forums. If you've got a problem with people being excited about a *Naruto* game on the *Wii*...honestly...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 10, 2007)

Dude. STOP ^^^

Its over, end of story.

No need to keep it going bro...

Chill out man.

If you were offended by his post in any way, just PM him or something.

No need to troll.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 10, 2007)

I don't see any trolling. I see a valid explanation of myself. I don't tolerate people making assumptions about my gaming ways. I said what I needed to say, I'm done...

Here, to liven the mood a bit...maybe Donkey Show can use this as his new avatar. 


How to win at Wii Tennis (at any cost)


----------



## RockLee (Jan 10, 2007)

lol neogaf

Wait...

That's not the original! D:


----------



## Volken (Jan 10, 2007)

:rofl That was hilarious. I especially liked Catapult Controller and Telesmash. I'm tempted to try that on my friends widescreen TV.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 10, 2007)

I got to toys r us just as the last wii was sold!


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 10, 2007)

Just a quick side thing about Naruto 3 and Naruto 4 that I saw when I was reading over nmaster64 reply.

There is actually a difference in gameplay and it runs even smoother, just thought I'd through that out there Crazy.

That, and there are more characters to pick from, and its just overall better quality then 3 was.

/hero out


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 11, 2007)

I certainly think 4 seemed a bit rushed. The lag on character select drives me crazy. That's just an example of poor design...no reason to fully render characters on the menu...drawings work fine...and I do hate it when games don't have random buttons...

But, I say forget 1-4, let's look to 5. Such potential there! It looks like they're using the Wiimote...but how? Maybe just for supers? It looks like you spin the Wiimote to power-up Naruto's Rasengan...I don't know if I want to use the Wiimote or not really, depends on how they do it. I hope there's options like DBZ. 

Looks like they're really steppin' up with upgrading everyone's supers. Shika really needs a new one, I've despised his super for a while now. He needs choke and threads...Is Gaara summoning Shukaku in that one scan? He can't do that can he? I wonder if people will be getting any filler moves...Hinata's trigram move? Tiger Mizuki?!? 

It's notable this marks the first Naruto sequel that's stayed in development for over a year. So at least they're taking a little more time with it. If I had to venture a guess, I'd say it's gonna be great, but have a few new issues with it's move to Wii. Then Naruto 6 will make everything better.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 11, 2007)

I concur, nmaster64.
And:
Wii outsells PS3 almost 3 to 1 omgosh, so cute.


----------



## Shika-Chou (Jan 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I don't see any trolling. I see a valid explanation of myself. I don't tolerate people making assumptions about my gaming ways. I said what I needed to say, I'm done...
> 
> Here, to liven the mood a bit...maybe Donkey Show can use this as his new avatar.
> 
> ...



I will have to test those


----------



## botoman (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a quick question for those that've completed (or almost) Red Steel. 


*Spoiler*: __ 



Okay, I'm 81% complete. I beat Tokai at his house, BUT I didn't beat Otori (the sword teacher guy). I think I might've gotten the bad ending because Otori ends up killing Tokai and dying w/o getting the antidote for the poison. 

My question is how do I get 100% complete? 

I tried reloading my game, but it just brings me back to the end credits. I tried replaying the level (in the replay section) and I ended up beating Otori the second time, but after doing that it just brings me back to the main menu. I checked Gamefaqs but no one posted a finished guide or anything.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 11, 2007)

those are some über strategies, they're bound to work! 

and wiikitties rules


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I certainly think 4 seemed a bit rushed. The lag on character select drives me crazy. That's just an example of poor design...no reason to fully render characters on the menu...drawings work fine...and I do hate it when games don't have random buttons...
> 
> But, I say forget 1-4, let's look to 5. Such potential there! It looks like they're using the Wiimote...but how? Maybe just for supers? It looks like you spin the Wiimote to power-up Naruto's Rasengan...I don't know if I want to use the Wiimote or not really, depends on how they do it. I hope there's options like DBZ.
> 
> ...



Im gonna check if there are any videos for this game.

Whats it called again?


----------



## Hylian (Jan 11, 2007)

^ which one? 
the gamecube one is naruto: clash of ninja 4 and the wii version thats coming out is called naruto shippuden: clash of ninja EX

i have clash of ninja 4 and its really fun 
my friends who dont even know naruto love the game


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

EX^^^^^

Thats the one, lemme go check


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

They didn't have much, but here's what I found.


----------



## Aman (Jan 11, 2007)

The link with tips on how to win in Wii Sports isn't working for me. 

I have my own tricks though.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

How can you win in Baseball? Its impossible for me to hit all home runs.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 11, 2007)

I am at pro level in boxing and can't beat the bastards now >.< The wiimote doesnt respond to all the movements.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> They didn't have much, but here's what I found.
> 
> Damn You


There's no footage in that of the Wii game. That was the trailer they used to announce the game a while back. It's just a compilation running through the series as it is now...nothing from the new game though...

We should get footage soon though, considering it supposedly releases next month...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Did you even read what I said? That's why I say Naruto is is such a good game, because it's an anime game that people who don't watch the series enjoy. That's unheard of for those type of games, which generally operate off of fan service. That game is viral in a way I've not seen other games pull off. By my personal experiences, the game is just so simple and fun that pretty much everyone enjoys it. Yeah, the hardcore gamer can look at it, see it's lack of depth, and turn his nose up at it.
> *I'm not going to compare the game to a fighter cause that would be to easy to downgrade it to nothing. I'll put it up against Super Smash Brother's since i don't consider that a fighter either. Super Smash brother's has the fun factor as does Naruto but you want to know the biggest difference? Naruto doesn't have the Real gamer feel either. Super Smash can be played by normal people, casual gamers, and experts who know how to use every move, which combo's most effect at what time, and all this. Naruto is basicly beat the shit out of the fighter with quick combo's and do a special. I know there's more then that but not much. It doesn't feel like a complete game and more like a anime game, which is why i state it belongs in the anime games for fun but can't touch on better games.*
> This game has a multiplayer fun factor like almost nothing else I've seen this generation. Period. I wouldn't say it if I hadn't seen it happen time and time and time again. Fun multiplayer and near infinite replay value makes for a damn good game, period.
> I was talking to anyone who hadn't...I know you've played it...
> ...


Continue on the next post.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

I have no problem about being excited about a Naruto game for. I'm not super excited for a few reasons. I don't have a Wii yet, there is no freeloader yet, the game doesn't even have a date yet, and the manga has gone downhill so i'm not all that excited about the new characters. I think what i said you took wrong. You can be excited about this game, i just don't see how you can rate a naruto game top 10, while being a journalist i thought you would have played ALOT more games, but i guess i was wrong there. 

Point being this Naruto game for Wii looks to be good for fans, but to a gamer such as me who's been through these naruto games. I'm hoping for huge upgrades and waiting to hear about a freeloader then won't fuck up due to updates before i can even think about getting it.

@Shion - I don't really consider this trolling or flaming, it's a legit argument. I won't personal attack naruto because i know the Odd's of people actually agreeing with me that it sucks are 1-30 on a naruto forum, now where the hell are my one piece fans


----------



## Kayo (Jan 11, 2007)

The Naruto game will be in Japanese, what I am wondering is how fun is it to play a game that you cant understand anything in?  

If it was in English I would be really hyped but the thing is that I wont understand anything on the screen and that turns me off from this game.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 11, 2007)

Kayo said:


> The Naruto game will be in Japanese, what I am wondering is how fun is it to play a game that you cant understand anything?
> 
> If it was in English I would be really hyped but the thing that I wont understand a thing on the screen turns me off from this game.



I've played GNT 1-4 in Japanese.
As long as the characters beat each other up... it's awesome.

An RPG is a different situation though.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Trust me you can play it in japanese without a problem, that's for any naruto game that isn't RPG.


----------



## Aman (Jan 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> @Shion - I don't really consider this trolling or flaming, it's a legit argument. I won't personal attack naruto because i know the Odd's of people actually agreeing with me that it sucks are 1-30 on a naruto forum, *now where the hell are my one piece fans*


Did you call my name? 

I'm not one of the One Piece fans that have to dislike Naruto to like OP though. I like them both, too bad the Naruto anime has become so boring because of the fillers, the studio really went out of hand on that one, and I didn't like the last (the one where Asuma died) arc either. I liked pretty much everything before that, but Naruto doesn't have that feeling One Piece has that it gets better and better. Although One Piece sucked in the beginning.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 11, 2007)

I lucked out! I got the VERY last Wii at gamestop today!


----------



## Aman (Jan 11, 2007)

Congrats.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> I lucked out! I got the VERY last Wii at gamestop today!



Congrats!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 11, 2007)

yeah, congrats man!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 11, 2007)

Typing this on my Wii

hahaha


----------



## Hylian (Jan 11, 2007)

Kingdom Hearts Wii - A series savior? said:
			
		

> The fact that it’s a Disney game is why this rumour carries so much clout – Disney have just set up a studio devoted to just the Wii and nothing else, and Disney and Nintendo are of course companies with a similar aim and target audience – Like Nintendo wants to create games to be played by the whole family, Disney wants to create children’s films that everybody can watch – the Lion King, for example, is loved by kids and adults alike for very different reasons, and is in my opinion the greatest animated movie of all time. The two companies are undoubtedly similar.


link
Now i would REALLY like seeing kh3 on the wii. imagine sora fighting
the heartless in hyrule alongside link, on mushroom kingdom, or on
planet zebes

the wii controls worked for zelda, and kh3 might be no different. graphics wont really matter here since the game's kinda cartoony anyway. i hope it happens, with all the evidence that it might come over to the wii


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm actually hoping for Kingdom Hearts 3 on PS3, and a whole new series on Wii. Not just because Kingdom hearts was on PS2, but to finish the trilogy there, or make it a series on a Playstation line and have a new series, not similar but a whole new  story but same idea with Disney characters would be nice. How about something with Disney and Nintendo characters, dunno how it work but you never know.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 11, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> Typing this on my Wii
> 
> hahaha



So.. did that take you ten m i nutes to type or what?


KH on the Wii?

I'd rather they not sully the good characters of Nintendo.
You konw what I mean... 
Disney- "Please make our characters cool"
Squenix- "... We can't do that... but we can put our own characters in it"


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 11, 2007)

KH3 for wii will rock.

If it comes out, i'm guessing it will be a big hit.

We even have KH fans who own a Wii, and those who own a wii, will buy KH3.

At least I will....


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 11, 2007)

I definitely hope for KH3 on ps3.... as for it taking me ten minutes to type stuff ....it really doesn't


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2007)

KH3 for wii>? i can see it happen and i hope it does as well, i think square would do it to be honest . They said they want to see this year a even playing feild and allready there putting great franchines on other consoles.


----------



## Volken (Jan 11, 2007)

I want KH3 on the Wii because I think it would be fun to play it on the Wii. I'm also not planning to get a PS3 any time soon. It's too expensive currently and there aren't any games I'm interested in. I think the controls for Zelda would work well with some alterations.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> KH3 for wii will rock.
> 
> If it comes out, i'm guessing it will be a big hit.
> 
> ...



Well i'll still get it, but i rather see a new series on the Wii then have a series that's already been on Playstation line. In other words i rather see Kingdom hearts end on PS3, and a new series similar to it on the Wii. We'll see what happens but that's my hopes. But the guy who makes Kingdom hearts is to busy now anyway, so i doubt he'll be making any announcements on kingdom hearts with FF13 verses right now in progress.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 11, 2007)

I cant wait to see how faggoty the characters in FFXIII will look like


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Bet ya'll add them with your sigs, oh...why did you take out all those gay sigs? I thought you were trying to prove something...


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> ...


I totally agree that Naruto doesn't have that hardcore feel to it like other fighters or Super Smash Bros do. Yeah, I'm totally on the same page there. Essentially, we're both agreeing there are certainly a good bit of other games better designed. I'm just saying it's one of the most fun games I've played over the last gen, or at least the most fun one that lasted and lasted and lasted. I probably played more GNT than anything else last-gen, sans maybe Smash Bros. 

Ok, I admit it. My opinions going to be skewed because Naruto is my favorite anime and fighters are my favorite genre, specifically brawlers. Still, I rate it so highly more because of the experiences I've had with other people. I find it hard to believe it's only the people I know who get hooked on this game like that. And not all of them are Naruto fans...

2-player hardcore fighters might have more action and competition, but they do NOT have more fun IMO...the more players the more fun is almost always a given truth in gaming...

I totally agree on 4 being a relatively week update, and that if they'd just take a bit more time with it, it would have been exponentially better...


crazymtf said:


> No this is where you and other people get me wrong. I don't defend sony. I don't hate Wii. I don't like insults on playstation systems. I was upset at Nintendo for the shit they call a gamecube. If you haven't looked around, you might not notice that the Nintendo side *80 percent of the forum* is to the Microsoft *10 percent* and Sony *10 percent* it's hard not to argue with people when the constantly hating on Sony, which doesn't even bother me anymore, it's the fact they say PS3 is shit when it isn't and clearly they never laid a finger on it outside a demo which seems to be broken *Vegitto Resistance is truly broken...* and i tried to defend a system, which then turns into a 5 on 1 argument and it makes me look like the bad guy cause i defend a system that the gaming place doesn't really like. See now what I'm talking about? I don't hate Wii at all, i never point out flaws, i ask question and sometimes the answerers don't come out the way i want but i don't hate Wii I like the idea, i don't think it'll be the future of gaming but i think the idea is good for now and i will be picking one up this year, probably September.


Hey, honestly, I got no problem with someone that's a bit skeptic on Wii and generally likes Sony's direction better. That's totally cool. Did you say Vegitto was insulting Resistance? 'Cause I'll back you up on that, that is the PS3's ONE good title (not Gears or Zelda good, but still damn good). But personally, on a logical level, I don't see how anyone in their right mind would go for a PS3 right now unless they're totally in Sony's pants. Now, once stuff like MGS4 and FFXIII hit, or if Blu-Ray actually becomes a standard, or if the price drops..._then_ I'd totally understand. But paying $600 ($700 after tax and game) for a system with one great title and a couple about average ones is beyond my comprehension, and I have trouble believing anyone who bought one isn't a Sony fanboy...Ya gotta understand...$700 is a semester's salary for me...


crazymtf said:


> What's crappy is about opinion i guess cause the second part of the series blows a huge cock. It is boring, repetitive, and nothing exciting has happened...


Are you talking about Part 2? Are you kidding? The Shikamaru arc is the best part of the entire Naruto series! Everything he does is exciting...not enough explosions and crazy jutsu for you there, is that it? Psssh...the more serious events are much more engaging than just senseless fighting. A good shonen balances both. This is why you favor One Piece to Naruto, and why I favor Naruto to One Piece... (although I love both)


crazymtf said:


> You can be excited about this game, i just don't see how you can rate a naruto game top 10, while being a journalist i thought you would have played ALOT more games, but i guess i was wrong there.


There ya go, making bullshit assumptions. So, it's illegal for me to enjoy a game you don't like? In terms of minutes of fun provided, Naruto gave me the most during the last gen. It's just that simple. I'm putting fun about quality design in this case...

See if you can understand this concept: my favorite type of game is one I can enjoy with my friends (offline preferably, a billion times better experience than online). Trouble is, most of my friends aren't super-hardcore gamers like me. I'm WAY beyond all but a few of my friends in pretty much everything. And when that's the situation, people quickly get bored and don't want to play very much. Smash is a good example. Except for 2 people I know who play tourneys, none of my other friends can touch me. However, Naruto, _despite_ being my best game and I generally always winning, for whatever reason, I assume it's charm of simplicity, keeps less hardcore gamers engaged, and they especially love the supers. My friends that are Naruto fans love it even more. They're having fun, and thus I'm having fun. Get it? THAT is my whole thing with the Naruto games. Other games may be better, but if nobody wants to play 'em with you, doesn't matter much, does it?

You probably don't have that situation and generally don't enjoy the game as much as me, so of course you disagree. That's fine, I see that. However, assuming that means I've played practically nothing else is insulting and I will not stand for that. I didn't get to where I'm at today having gaming as a small side hobby.

Oh, and try to remember consoles aren't the only gaming systems in existence. I play a good bit of PC games, and I play more handheld games than ANYTHING else...

--------------------------------------------------------

On topic: KH3 on Wii would be great. I don't even care about Wii functions, I just want the game on a system I own. The game fits fine on any system, I don't see why people have to take sides. If it's on 360 or Wii though at least I'll get a chance to play it...I don't know _anybody_ with a PS3...GameStop is the only place I've gotten to play one...

It could be on PS2 or GameCube for all I care...just gimme more Squall and I'm a happy camper...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

You killed me with that font size  My eye actually hurt  

Anyway I'm not throwing away what you said but i can't argue anymore. Let's just say we can't agree on naruto. As for spending 600 dollars on a console. Well to me a lineup is more important then buying a system later. My birthday is coming up and i got the PS3 as a gift from my Mom, see this also doesn't bother me to own one. I don't think you have to be a fan of any system to own one if you like the future lineup games. I don't own a Wii, i don't see it worthy of 350 plus with a game plus controller. So i rather have it when i can afford it with money and with no job i have to save up for PS3/XBOX 360 games. Future lineup of PS3 is my most anticipated lineup, followed by 360 and Wii last. 

As for Kingdom hearts on Wii, i never said it was a bad idea, i don't mind the idea at all actually. All I'm saying is that i think it be a better idea to start a whole new series on Wii but if it goes on Wii it won't be for a few years and by then I'll have a Wii so it doesn't bother me.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 11, 2007)

WIIIIIIIId


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 11, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> You killed me with that font size  My eye actually hurt
> 
> Anyway I'm not throwing away what you said but i can't argue anymore. Let's just say we can't agree on naruto. As for spending 600 dollars on a console. Well to me a lineup is more important then buying a system later. My birthday is coming up and i got the PS3 as a gift from my Mom, see this also doesn't bother me to own one. I don't think you have to be a fan of any system to own one if you like the future lineup games. I don't own a Wii, i don't see it worthy of 350 plus with a game plus controller. So i rather have it when i can afford it with money and with no job i have to save up for PS3/XBOX 360 games. Future lineup of PS3 is my most anticipated lineup, followed by 360 and Wii last.


Well, I should say I don't see buying it ahead when the price is that ridiculous. I would never buy a system that expensive unless it had some insanely good s**t on it WHEN I bought it. Otherwise, I'd wait and pray for a price drop...I said the same thing when the 360 came out. With Gears out now though, I totally understand getting a 360, even though I still feel it's lineup is relatively weak given it's a year in. But I won't say the thought of getting one hasn't crossed my mind. If say MGS4 or something came out on it...I'd really have a struggle with myself...



crazymtf said:


> As for Kingdom hearts on Wii, i never said it was a bad idea, i don't mind the idea at all actually. All I'm saying is that i think it be a better idea to start a whole new series on Wii but if it goes on Wii it won't be for a few years and by then I'll have a Wii so it doesn't bother me.


I don't see why it just can't be on all systems. It ticks me off series have to have some certain allegiance to a particular product line. Sharing is good...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Yeah but if it's on every system it'll take more time that way. They have to build it from the beginning for each system since all have different controller *Yes even PS3 and 360, look at the new godfather games coming out for Wii and PS3, so late but that's because they have to be built for that system* I mean i don't mind if it's on all systems, but i rather each gets it's own series. 

Again i got it as a present from my mother. I'm only going to have a birthday once a year and in March and aprial alone i see enough titles to let me say "Damn glad i got a PS3" And that's only 2-3 months away. And hell one of the games I'm looking forward to on the PS3 is Naruto Accle since it is region free i can get it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 11, 2007)

alot of news for Wii on magic box




> W i i
> 
> - Nintendo will release the Wii simulation RPG Fire Emblem: Akatsuki no Megami in Japan on February 22, 2007.
> 
> ...





> > Tips and announcement
> >
> > - The Magicbox Forum is restored.
> >
> > ...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

^Thanks SS3 for the information  Can't wait for the FF announcement and that slash game sounds cool


----------



## Volken (Jan 11, 2007)

I can't wait for the Fire Emblem game for the Wii. And what does "Wii simulation" mean?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 11, 2007)

Fire emblem will probably be one of my first Wii games


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Yeah but if it's on every system it'll take more time that way. They have to build it from the beginning for each system since all have different controller


Actually, it doesn't take as long as you'd think for simple ports. I mean, yeah, if they want to spend a good bit of time on changing controller schemes, then there's added development time. But simple remaps, even for the Wiimote, don't take much time. This was something I pressed the President of Epic Games about back when I met him, something I was really interested in, portability. He said it's as easy as pie if they know where the game is headed from the get-go and program accordingly. He did say though that if they program with one machine in mind, it's very tough to go back later. Figure less than a month if they plan for it, and any number of months if they change their minds later, depending on about a million different factors...





> I mean i don't mind if it's on all systems, but i rather each gets it's own series.


Glad someone enjoys wasting money...$250 for a system is fine with me...I'd rather not spend $1250 just for the hardware thank you...


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 12, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> I lucked out! I got the VERY last Wii at gamestop today!



I REALLY envy you   

congrats !!!


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 12, 2007)

elnaruto said:


> I REALLY envy you
> 
> congrats !!!



THANKS THANKS THANKS I'M STILL EXCITED AND I'VE HAD IT FOR AT LEAST 12 hours.


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 12, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> THANKS THANKS THANKS I'M STILL EXCITED AND I'VE HAD IT FOR AT LEAST 12 hours.



which games've u been playin so far??  I'll repeat this: I envy you  !! lol!

a few days (weeks?) ago I played Wii at my friends house and we were playing wii sports (boxing) and I destroyed 25 punchin bags,, the next day my arms and back were destroyed too  !


----------



## Hylian (Jan 12, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> I lucked out! I got the VERY last Wii at gamestop today!



thats the same way i got it


----------



## Dave (Jan 12, 2007)

congrats enjoy your new
SUPER SPECIAL AWSOME WII


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 12, 2007)

GameTrailer.com 2006's GOTY award WAtch to see who won and who the nominees where


----------



## Volken (Jan 12, 2007)

I'm pleasantly surprised that Zelda won the GOTY for Gametrailers. I wasn't really expecting it, but Gametrailers did give it a high score.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 12, 2007)

Nice. Glad to see more people are getting their hands on a Wii.

This thing is going to be sold out till March, you watch.

I'll probably get Wii Play before then. Anyone know when it's released?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 12, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I'll probably get Wii Play before then. Anyone know when it's released?



Febuary 12th is the offical release date so far.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2007)

I wont buy wii play.

I like it cuz it has Table Tennis and Pool, but otherwise....

I wanna rent Red Steel.

Test it out and see how it is.

I hope the swordfighting is fast paced.

I will be disappointed if it is in "slow motion"...

Anyways, its cool how more and more people are getting a Wii.

My friend blew off the chance of getting a Wii yesterday and got a 360 instead.

He bought the same router I have expecting to get online right away, but he failed.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Actually, it doesn't take as long as you'd think for simple ports. I mean, yeah, if they want to spend a good bit of time on changing controller schemes, then there's added development time. But simple remaps, even for the Wiimote, don't take much time. This was something I pressed the President of Epic Games about back when I met him, something I was really interested in, portability. He said it's as easy as pie if they know where the game is headed from the get-go and program accordingly. He did say though that if they program with one machine in mind, it's very tough to go back later. Figure less than a month if they plan for it, and any number of months if they change their minds later, depending on about a million different factors...Glad someone enjoys wasting money...
> *
> *


*

Yeah well i rather not spend 53,000 dollars on a new car, or buy huge amount of dvds, or buy a new sidekick but people do this and it cost even more in the end then spending on hardware I'll use for 5+ years. I buy hardware I'll use, you get things you'll use. I rather get a new game for each system so there different, not have the same exact game on every system, then what the hell is the point of spending money on a certain system? And i wouldn't want a game on the Wii as the same on PS3 and XBOX 360 due to way different controlling and way different graphics. I bought XBOX 360 and PS3 for a reason, and I'll buy Wii for a reason, not so every console has the same game.


Konami games aren't all canceled for PS3 and Wii. 
*


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2007)

AT least Konami kept some of the games!

I wonder how soccer will work for the wii....

Attatch your wii mote strap to your leg?!?

LOL


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 12, 2007)

^That actually sounds fun


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 12, 2007)

man, I must get the Wii soon >___>
it'll hopefully happen in february


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 12, 2007)

Is that around your birthday?

Cuz buying something over 100 bucks for yourself has a better chance of happening around your birthday,

I never do that, but a guy that I know has!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 12, 2007)

how did you know?


----------



## Parallax (Jan 12, 2007)

NOt only are Wii's sold out in my area, but also DS's.  Is the same going for everyone else.  Plus to make matters worse, I hear no new shipments until the middle of February.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 12, 2007)

DS is sold out here too


----------



## Hylian (Jan 12, 2007)

DS is sold out here too


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2007)

Just got my replacement wii straps today.

So how the hell do you insert it in?  
I'm looking at the current wii straps and I have no idea how they managed to get that way


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2007)

Just got my replacement wii straps today.

So how the hell do you insert it in?  
I'm looking at the current wii straps and I have no idea how they managed to get that way


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 12, 2007)

You loop it... um  yeah

You insert it the little loop through the controller hole/thing.  Then you take the opposite end (large loop) and push it though the little loop and pull (on the large end)

Here... I drew a really crappy image


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> You loop it... um  yeah
> 
> You insert it the little loop through the controller hole/thing.  Then you take the opposite end (large loop) and push it though the little loop and pull (on the large end)
> 
> Here... I drew a really crappy image



LOL..I just figured it out. I guess I just needed to think it out loud. Wow...now I can add the straps I've been meaning to add to my Digicam, DS and PSP xDDD


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 12, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> LOL..I just figured it out.



Sure you did


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 12, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Sure you did



It's the truth...I actually figured it out before you edited your post with the pic  

Your advice helped...the pic came after I figured it out


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Sorry if this has been posted but Warioware for Wi get's a fucking *9.1*, BAM great start this year for the Wii.


----------



## Dave (Jan 13, 2007)

the wii is supreme
IN AMERICA


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry if this has been posted but Warioware for Wi get's a fucking *9.1*, BAM great start this year for the Wii.



As much as I want to believe that...it's GameSpot...and I just can't...IGN UK gave it a ...

I figure one's too high and one's too low. I'm guessing 8.5...

lol @ GameSpot rating it higher than Zelda...shows how much crack they're on...

I guess I'll find out whenever GameFly gets it to me...it's next on my list...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

^ though IGN USA gave it a 8.2 ( ign uk is on crack the game is better than a 7.8 its at least 8.0 worthy but not 9.1)


----------



## Kayo (Jan 13, 2007)

Jeff gave it a 9.1 just to not get harassed by the nintendo fanboys.


----------



## Aman (Jan 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry if this has been posted but Warioware for Wi get's a fucking *9.1*, BAM great start this year for the Wii.


GameSpot has lost whatever respect it had from me a while ago. I don't care if they give something a high, low or normal score. >_<


----------



## K-deps (Jan 13, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Jeff gave it a 9.1 just to not get harassed by the nintendo fanboys.



He might just get harassed even more because he gave Zelda a m *.8 and Warioware a 9.1


----------



## Aman (Jan 13, 2007)

naruanko2

Lol, Zelda became the Readers' Choice so many times, even on GOTY, but ended up as number two. 

Congrats to Capcom.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Jeff gave it a 9.1 just to not get harassed by the nintendo fanboys.



lol and did he ever , god you should have see the gamespot forums that day. There where over 40 pages of harrasment was great  


I have to update the awards thread for zelda TWP. So far to my knowledge EGM,Game informer, Gametrailers.com , SPike TV critics, Gamespy, Games Radar  have given Zelda TWP GOTY award for 2006  still more to be accounted for.


----------



## Aman (Jan 13, 2007)

That, and Readers' Choice for GOTY on IGN is good enough I guess.


----------



## Aman (Jan 13, 2007)

XD


----------



## Kayo (Jan 13, 2007)

Wii is made out of steel!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 13, 2007)

phear the peanut butter!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> As much as I want to believe that...it's GameSpot...and I just can't...IGN UK gave it a ...
> 
> I figure one's too high and one's too low. I'm guessing 8.5...
> 
> ...



A review is a review, it's the first one i saw so i put it. And UK reviews suck. They give Lost Planet a 7.1 *What the fuck* Yet Red Steel a 8? Yeah i wouldn't listen to there bullshit.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Jeff gave it a 9.1 just to not get harassed by the nintendo fanboys.



or perhaps It IS funner and better then zelda


which i agree with in a way


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Oh NoeZ vegitto you said the game that shouldn't win game of the year but everyone follows and said should isn't as good as warioware....they going to come after you! 0_0


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 13, 2007)

omg BOMB LETTERE NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Volken (Jan 13, 2007)

Aman said:


> This Site!
> 
> XD



Peanut butter, the Wii's new mortal enemy :amazed 

It's too bad they didn't try to break the Wii itself. Now that would have been entertaining, though probably expensive for them.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2007)

Uhhh.... what?^^^

Peanut Butter?

Did I miss something??


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 13, 2007)

Peanut butter + Wii = death?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2007)

You missed it too then?!^^^

So im guessing if you put peanut butter in the wii it "breaks"....

isn't that obvious with ANY system?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 13, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> You missed it too then?!^^^
> 
> So im guessing if you put peanut butter in the wii it "breaks"....
> 
> isn't that obvious with ANY system?



Its in the link that the above poster quoted on  1up made a video on many diffearnt tests ttrying to break the Wii ( well more so the Wii mote and the sensor bar)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 13, 2007)

Ah.....

well............ now this makes better sense!

So..... Prince of Tennis for Wii a good chance/possibility?


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 14, 2007)

Does anyone know when warioware smooth moves comes out? I'm too lazy to look it up.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2007)

Tomorrow buddy


----------



## Aman (Jan 14, 2007)

Already out in Europe though.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 14, 2007)

yeh came out beginning of this week


----------



## K-deps (Jan 14, 2007)

Has anyone played WarioWare yet?
If so can someone tell me if its worth a buy because Im tring to make a choice between Warioware and other Wii acessories or Nintendo DS+games
can someone help me out with this?


----------



## Volken (Jan 14, 2007)

Well here are a bunch of reviews from gaming sites if those are any help:

IGN US: 

IGN UK: 

Gamespot: 

Although, I wouldn't recommend going to Gamespot. Their review scores never make any sense.


----------



## Volken (Jan 14, 2007)

Well here are a bunch of reviews from gaming sites if those are any help:

IGN US: 

IGN UK: 

Gamespot: 

Although, I wouldn't recommend going to Gamespot. Their review scores never make any sense.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 14, 2007)

Actually gamespot isn't to bad, i don't know why everyone hates them so much. I mean it's just one review on OMG Zelda, and damn the review is right. 8.8 seems right, hell I'll go for a 8.5. Zelda was great, but not Excellent, and not the best out there IMO. So i don't really see why so many haters hate Gamespot. Then again i don't really look at these sites to buy my games, i kinda just read past it all and see how many hours and such it takes to beat after i just bought the game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2007)

^ you must have not read the reveiw for Zelda and just looked at the score. Its not gamespot as a whole that i dislike i just   hate that editor for making stupid claims but trying to be proffesonal about it.  ( the same one that reveiwed warioware / zelda/ wind waker , etc 

That and a majority of there staff is dumb ask KN about DMC + gamespot

But if you like wackytype games. WArioware is FTW, it is alot of fun and alot of wacky mini games and thats all warioware was about. I liked it on DS so i am going to get it on Wii thats for sure.


----------



## Kduff (Jan 15, 2007)

I'd recommend WarioWare to you, I haven't played Smooth Moves yet, but every other WW game has been a solid, fun investment, and there's a ton of replay value in every game.  Plus it's one of the only Wii games coming out any time soon, so you might as well have something to justify your Wii purchase until some really good titles come out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2007)

Wii play = Feb 14th
WarioWare
Metriod Prime 3 = March thats what its slanted for.


i have to look at other lists so far i am please with those 3 titles coming before may.


----------



## Kduff (Jan 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wii play = Feb 14th
> WarioWare
> Metriod Prime 3 = March thats what its slanted for.
> 
> ...



March for MP3?  Really?  That's really exciting, I thought I heard it was delayed until Fall.  And Metroid is one of my favorite series (Super Metroid being my favorite game of all time).  IGN has Wario Ware release the 17th... is that right?  Babbage's (where I have it preordered) told me the 16th, and now some people are saying today.  So which is it?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ you must have not read the reveiw for Zelda and just looked at the score. Its not gamespot as a whole that i dislike i just   hate that editor for making stupid claims but trying to be proffesonal about it.  ( the same one that reveiwed warioware / zelda/ wind waker , etc
> 
> That and a majority of there staff is dumb ask KN about DMC + gamespot
> 
> But if you like wackytype games. WArioware is FTW, it is alot of fun and alot of wacky mini games and thats all warioware was about. I liked it on DS so i am going to get it on Wii thats for sure.



link me?

Hell I give zelda a 7.5 I must be nuts


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2007)

Didn't Metorid Prime 3 AND Super Mario Galaxy get Q4 release pushes?

Because I know for one thing the DS and Wii seem to be getting at least one pwn game a month for the next few months. Next month, Lunar Knights/Boktai 4 for the DS comes out, Sonic and the Secret Rings is supposed to be out the too, but I'm expecting more Sega fail, and march has the better Wario game coming out, an actual sidescrolling one on the DS.


----------



## Kduff (Jan 15, 2007)

Yeah, I think Metroid got pushed back until Fall or something.

Also, on IGN and Gamespot, they have Wario Ware Smooth Moves listed as having up to twelve players.  That's right, 12.  Is this correct?  What do you do, have four remotes and each one is handled between 3 people or something? (3 times 4 is 12... for the slower of you)  I know you can't hook up 12 remotes, and I don't think this game has online capabilities, does it?

That's pretty cool if true,  I hope they make good use of the twelve player thing, and it's not just one minigame that can have up to twelve people.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2007)

Well, maybe the game allows 2 people to be routed to one of the 4 ports or something?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2007)

12 players is too crazy.

But then again, think of the fun......


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 15, 2007)

Xbox 360 online play has a rediculous amount of players as well.

It's fun, but a bit over the top.

Wario ware's multiplayer.... i would like to see how that works


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 15, 2007)

Kduff said:


> Yeah, I think Metroid got pushed back until Fall or something.
> 
> Also, on IGN and Gamespot, they have Wario Ware Smooth Moves listed as having up to twelve players.  That's right, 12.  Is this correct?  What do you do, have four remotes and each one is handled between 3 people or something? (3 times 4 is 12... for the slower of you)  I know you can't hook up 12 remotes, and I don't think this game has online capabilities, does it?
> 
> That's pretty cool if true,  I hope they make good use of the twelve player thing, and it's not just one minigame that can have up to twelve people.




It's actually up to 12 players all passing ONE remote around. You take turns, and it's a last man standing kind of deal.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 15, 2007)

I kinda expected two wii motes....

Oh well

I read somewhere that later, BT2 will have wi-fi.

Is that true? I have dbz bt2, but no wifi.

so.......


----------



## Aman (Jan 15, 2007)

We don't know when MP3, Galaxy and SSBB will be out, in an interview Reggie said that MP3 will be out after March, but that was it.

About Zelda, myself and every gamer (or reviewer) I respect when it comes to games have thought that it's amazing, so that's enough for me. Not everyone can love it, I guess.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2007)

Eh, there's always the next game to impress them. I just hope if possible, we can get some footage on the games that have been mentioned, and not much else;

Zelda Wii
Kirby Wii/Kirby's Adventure
Donkey Kong Wii
Star Fox Wii


I know Zelda and Star Fox Wii have been announced as games, and with Fox having a never before seen attire in SSBB, it seems more likely it's the case. As the creator of Star Fox has been behind the series since the start as an artist and designer.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 15, 2007)

SSBB will come out almost around the same time as diamond and pearl games for pokemon.

That^^^ will happen by mid spring.


----------



## Aman (Jan 15, 2007)

Keep dreaming...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2007)

Aman, Reggie did not say After march he saind around march , roughly his statement ment that there is going to be a big game released around march. Thus i think MP3 March, Mario Galaxy fall and Smash in December.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 15, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Eh, there's always the next game to impress them. I just hope if possible, we can get some footage on the games that have been mentioned, and not much else;
> 
> Zelda Wii
> Kirby Wii/Kirby's Adventure
> ...



its his outfit from the DS game


----------



## Aman (Jan 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Aman, Reggie did not say After march he saind around march , roughly his statement ment that there is going to be a big game released around march. Thus i think MP3 March, Mario Galaxy fall and Smash in December.


Doesn't matter, he wouldn't set a date which means they don't know yet. I think the order in terms of which games get released when will be MP3 first, then SMG, then SSBB.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

Smash in december? Perfect timing i can get my Wii then. So my list at the moment is 
Super Smash
Mario
Sonic
Dragon Quest Swords
And maybe pokemon

Not bad Not bad, hope all come out by then


----------



## moongem (Jan 15, 2007)

Umm I have a Question the night while i was on my Wii i tried to get internet(i have no broadband)and it came up with somthing but i needed an password to use it,does that mean i almost hacked internet(I have no Internet either i use my Grandma's computer)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2007)

^ no that means there is a WEP key on that network that the Wii found ( aka it can search for other wireless networks at a decent range) thus the network you picked up is a protected network and only way to get on it is if you have the WEP key.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 15, 2007)

Maybe you were detecting your neighbor's Wifi connection.  You don't know their password, so you can't log on.
*shrug*
(What SSJ said)


----------



## moongem (Jan 15, 2007)

Oh is thier a way i can find that out?

Oh! On twilight Princess is thier a way to get unlimited ruppes?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2007)

moongem said:


> Oh! On twilight Princess is thier a way to get unlimited ruppes?



The Offical Zelda Twilight Princess thread will help you out there that i made. BUt to answer this question yes there is , collect 60 poes and return them to the guy in castle town that had his soul taken away and was all gold.


about the wep key, ya there is  a way, knock on his door and ask him.


----------



## Volken (Jan 15, 2007)

Japan gets some good games this month! :amazed I hope we get the same games. I want to try Zelda II and Fire Emblem. Does anyone know if we'll get Fire Emblem although it didn't release in America?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2007)

Bad news for Sony well just a huge developer that is dissing the system . ( even though half life 2 is going on it as well as 360) but in this he talks about Wii . He likes everything Wii is doing and is beeting by next christmas the Wii will surpass 360 total sales..


This is the creator of half life we are talking about and i am pleased to here those words about the Wii because allways a chance to put Halflife on the Wii  that would kick ass because the Wii mote would be great.


here is the artcle from IGN



> Gabe Newell Disses PS3
> Labels Sony's system a "total disaster."
> by Patrick Kolan, IGN AU
> 
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 15, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> its his outfit from the DS game



No, it isn't

Fox looks like a weird CG fox, NOTHING like the one in that game. Unless it's from one of the endings.


----------



## Volken (Jan 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Bad news for Sony well just a huge developer that is dissing the system . ( even though half life 2 is going on it as well as 360) but in this he talks about Wii . He likes everything Wii is doing and is beeting by next christmas the Wii will surpass 360 total sales..
> 
> 
> This is the creator of half life we are talking about and i am pleased to here those words about the Wii because allways a chance to put Halflife on the Wii  that would kick ass because the Wii mote would be great.
> ...



Those are some strong words from Newell. I mean, Sony isn't a "total disaster", at least not bad enough for Sony to do over. I wonder if this will affect Valve's support of the PS3 and if Sony is going to do anything to change developers' views.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

Love it, a guy who claims a game will be out a half a year *earlier* and his dumbass had his name as his password...yeah listen to this guy for sure...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2007)

I rented Red Steel today!

Only on thing I have to say about that...

I have actually played better, but the storyline rocks.

Not a bad game, I give it an 8 out of 10 for moral fiber

Anyways back to the topic.

I say that PS3 wasn't all a disaster.

It does have its good sides and all.

This guy most likely got on all of PS3 fans' bad side.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 15, 2007)

Or just stupid. Microsoft made him yet he says Wii will be better, silly man.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 15, 2007)

yeah, he definately got on fans' bad sides. 

Plus the 360 fans as well

Watch out gabe Newell for the angry mob outside your house


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 15, 2007)

How about developing games for the PS3 before insulting the man? he is basing this off of developer standpoint and he is not the only one to say it. Ya it is pretty harsh words thats for sure. Also he talks bad about Vista and how that really does not help to much for developers just yet.

Microsoft made gabe ? FAR from it microsoft is lucky enough to get 3 of the best FPS games of all time on there system and the source engine. Plus he said the Wii will sell better and surpass the 360 sales and you know WHAT he is proabably might be right at this point. The Wii sold basically half of what 360 sold in North america in just 41 days compared to 360 which took a whole year =/

I agree he went pretty overboard in some of his statements ( the total disaster one ) but seeing how ALOT of other developers say the same thing about the ps3 on how hard it is to work with and the cost of the system and cost to make games on it, he does have points.
*
( but ya this is not a sony thread to aruge that fact i posted that article here about the Wii statements at the end and it could trigger a half life game to Wii or some type of valve game meaning FPS with the Wii mote = win )
*



volken330 said:


> Those are some strong words from Newell. I mean, Sony isn't a "total disaster", at least not bad enough for Sony to do over. I wonder if this will affect Valve's support of the PS3 and if Sony is going to do anything to change developers' views.



Could be , but EA basically can port any of valves games to console hence they are the publisher . But valves team does not have to do anything envoling the ports.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

I don't give him notice at all, as he was basically giving no reason on why PS3 is a "Total disaster" And i just find it funny that how he says that yet Half life 2 is still heading for PS3. He's basically saying PS3 is crap and anyone who bought it just wasted there money...i don't really see how he has the right to say this but then again he's famous for one game so i guess we all should follow him in the end.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I don't give him notice at all, as he was basically giving no reason on why PS3 is a "Total disaster" And i just find it funny that how he says that yet Half life 2 is still heading for PS3. He's basically saying PS3 is crap and anyone who bought it just wasted there money...i don't really see how he has the right to say this but then again he's famous for one game so i guess we all should follow him in the end.



This is going to be my last reply about the "ps3" talk in that article the sony thread is for that not here. I am not going to go farther onto the issue i did not bring up that article for the PS3 stuff just the Wii but i guess it was invetiable.


Half life 2 is heading to the PS3 as a port and the valve team has nothing to do with that, thats EA's team who is doing that. The 360 half life 2 is being built from the ground up by valve.

He has no control over where the game gets ported to aka thats the publishers job and well this is EA we are talking about .

Well for 600 bucks its not worth it at the moment and its one reason why you see many on the shelves still. I 

@about the Wii stuff.

Japan yet again gets great games hopefully this month we see fire emblem and Contra 3 and Mario kart 64 to!

also i want more FPS gaems beind made for the Wii there are a good amount in development and to be honest Metriod prime is going to be the first one to show developers how to get the Wii mote hands down with FPS games.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

Well SS3 if you really didn't want to start a argument i wouldn't have posted the PS3 part. This guy basically saying a system with games that are currently not good just like EVERY other system that came out at launch is crap is just silly is all I'm saying. But let him go on saying PS3 is a disaster. Also can you post a article about Half life 2 for XBOX 360 in the 360 section being build from ground up, i didn't hear of this.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2007)

I hope sega brings out golden axe on the VC, although this VC update was pretty good i have to say for the US pretty pleased with it.


Still quite shocked that i have not heard anything recently about the Sonic Wii stuff for Wii since November i think. Anyone know whats up with the game? since it is coming out Q1 this year.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

Is Sonic still coming out in two months? *I Think it's two months* Knowing Sega it could of gotten kicked back. And how about Kirby games? Where is the love for the little pink ball, i haven't heard any info about his aperence on the Wii.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well SS3 if you really didn't want to start a argument i wouldn't have posted the PS3 part. This guy basically saying a system with games that are currently not good just like EVERY other system that came out at launch is crap is just silly is all I'm saying. But let him go on saying PS3 is a disaster. Also can you post a article about Half life 2 for XBOX 360 in the 360 section being build from ground up, i didn't hear of this.



big deal sony fanboy , deal with it.

your always the ONLY one who whines when someone posts something offensive about sony/Ps3.

Whatever , calm down already.


Anyways back to Wii , Honestly im bored to hell of Wii.

Wii needs to release better fucking VC GAMES , better fucking 1st party games and release more Wii based games.

Wow 3 more months feeding off Party games


Im done with Wario/Mario Party crap already. ENDLESS PS2/PSP PORTS. Give us what they promised us already. It seems like a big game drought again.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

The_4th Himself said:


> big deal sony fanboy , deal with it.
> 
> your always the ONLY one who whines when someone posts something offensive about sony/Ps3.
> 
> ...


Oh Welcome to Nintendo...

Oh and of course i get called a fanboy, but god forbid Wii gets any bad news like when Zelda got a 8.8, oh yeah you people crack me up...fucking hypocrites.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 16, 2007)

Wario never gets old.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2007)

Sonic is supposed to be out by Feb.

Kirby however, it was suggested by what Nintendo did with many GC developed games, in that they would be pushed to the Wii. Super Paper Mario was one, as was Donkey Kong Bongo Blast. The GC had a Kirby game in development, and on their site, listed a Kirby game for the Wii.

So I assume it's the same game as suggested to be on the GC.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh Welcome to Nintendo...
> 
> Oh and of course i get called a fanboy, but god forbid Wii gets any bad news like when Zelda got a 8.8, oh yeah you people crack me up...fucking hypocrites.



I Could care less about bad news for wii.

resistence is an incredible game

and i love the 360


zelda deserved a 9.0 , no more , no less 

8.8 on jeff's part is fine with me , hes about right.

your point?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Sonic is supposed to be out by Feb.
> 
> Kirby however, it was suggested by what Nintendo did with many GC developed games, in that they would be pushed to the Wii. Super Paper Mario was one, as was Donkey Kong Bongo Blast. The GC had a Kirby game in development, and on their site, listed a Kirby game for the Wii.
> 
> So I assume it's the same game as suggested to be on the GC.



That would make sense and  glad they pushed those titles up to Wii i mean GC was practily dead by the time those games where announced   Ya those titles will keep the Wii moving until MP3 and the others come out.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Oh Welcome to Nintendo...
> 
> Oh and of course i get called a fanboy, but god forbid Wii gets any bad news like when Zelda got a 8.8, oh yeah you people crack me up...fucking hypocrites.



ohhhh, you said a bad word. :/


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

The_4th Himself said:


> I Could care less about bad news for wii.
> 
> resistence is an incredible game
> 
> ...



Your one of the only here and on every othere website not to go crazy once Zelda recieved a 8.8. I remember that day and just find it funny that people go "OH Zelda is the best bitch, it owns all....but i'm not a nintendo fanboy, nope" I mean it's just funny to me i get labeled a Sony fanboy for saying this guy is a jackass for making fun of a system i spent MY money on, and pretty much saying a System will top a machine built by the company who made him is all. Like i said we could end this, i thought i had the right to say what i want and people have the right to respond. Not that you had the right to tell me to shut up  

Anyway Kirby is a pink ball who doesn't get the love he use to...probably because his games are best on handheld and his show sucks so that brought his rep down but i'm sure on the Wii he could come back if they try it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 16, 2007)

Them being moved more or less gave the GC a fart of an ending.

At least with Super Paper Mario, you knew it would end on the same scale as the main Mario games. That's how good Intelligent Systems is with Mario games.

Also, Kirby's show sucks thanks to 4Kids. The Japaneses version is very good, with orchestral music, and actually being canon to the series.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 16, 2007)

People can be a fan of Zelda without liking Nintendo, Crazy.
[same with Mario some times]

Me, I dislike Zelda but I really like Nintendo. xD


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

Hero Dies Trying said:


> People can be a fan of Zelda without liking Nintendo, Crazy.
> [same with Mario some times]
> 
> Me, I dislike Zelda but I really like Nintendo. xD



Zelda i understand...but mario...that's like...IS Nintendo...like i don't see how you can hate on Mario anyway, he is a Italian plumber, he is Nintendo's last line.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Zelda i understand...but mario...that's like...IS Nintendo...like i don't see how you can hate on Mario anyway, he is a Italian plumber, he is Nintendo's last line.


I dunno.
I ENJOY the games, though I don't like LOVE every Mario game that comes out.

Sonic was always preferred over Mario for me.
But then again, I LOVE Sega.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

Hehe i agree  I like sonic over mario too, sonic is the pimpist.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Your one of the only here and on every othere website not to go crazy once Zelda recieved a 8.8. I remember that day and just find it funny that people go "OH Zelda is the best bitch, it owns all....but i'm not a nintendo fanboy, nope" I mean it's just funny to me i get labeled a Sony fanboy for saying this guy is a jackass for making fun of a system i spent MY money on, and pretty much saying a System will top a machine built by the company who made him is all. Like i said we could end this, i thought i had the right to say what i want and people have the right to respond. Not that you had the right to tell me to shut up
> 
> Anyway Kirby is a pink ball who doesn't get the love he use to...probably because his games are best on handheld and his show sucks so that brought his rep down but i'm sure on the Wii he could come back if they try it.




Clearly you misunderstood me.

I find it annoying on how you were bashing Goku for posting news about such and such and that " such " had said Ps3 sucks and IT was a disaster , and your blaming it on Goku for posting it at the same time blaming HIM for posting it to " Cause Arguements " which clearly wasnt his motives.
Once again, your defending sony ? why? does sony have you on a paycheck or what? I have a ps3/360/Wii. You dont see me raving about it especially when the media gets on ps3's ass. 

Dont worry about it , the ps3 will be sucessful nonetheless even with its awful launch. They have marketing teams working on it. Just a slow start , like microsoft.


Wii had a sucessful launch , so did Gamecube. Look where gamecube ended up? Dead fucking last.

I label you as a fanboy , because your acting like one . Im not saying you are one, only you know that. 


Zelda , it was Great Game.
I was a bit dissapointed with it , Overhyped.  it deserved 8.8-9.0


so , calm down, what people say about ps3 shouldnt concern you . Its your $$$ and you spend it on what you like. but you like to go berserk on people when they bad mouth ps3 is what boggles me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2007)

oo gamecube did not have a good launch  i only bought one game on that launch and it was not even a first party game was Rouge Squaduran  plus it got hammered in sales.

though you know what ? i totaly miss extreame g anyone remeber that?

@goofy 

ya your right on all accounts. I also wish Square did a Paper Mario game or another RPG of it would be great.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Jan 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> oo gamecube did not have a good launch  i only bought one game on that launch and it was not even a first party game was Rouge Squardarn  plus it got hammered in sales.
> 
> though you know what ? i totaly miss extream g anyone remeber that?
> 
> ...



Extreme G was amazing , I loved it and so was Rogue squadron

On the other hand , Luigi's Mansion was Not.

Wasnt Factor 5 first party?? and Silicon Knights too....

Factor 5 recently left nintendo


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 16, 2007)

Luigi's Mansion was fun. :/


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

The_4th Himself said:


> Clearly you misunderstood me.
> 
> I find it annoying on how you were bashing Goku for posting news about such and such and that " such " had said Ps3 sucks and IT was a disaster , and your blaming it on Goku for posting it at the same time blaming HIM for posting it to " Cause Arguements " which clearly wasnt his motives.
> Once again, your defending sony ? why? does sony have you on a paycheck or what? I have a ps3/360/Wii. You dont see me raving about it especially when the media gets on ps3's ass.
> ...


I don't really consider me going berserk. I dunno if it's cause i curse but how i type here is how i talk in real life so i'm just typing not going crazy. Maybe cause i throw in "Shit" and "Bitch" and "Fuck" It seems though but don't worry, i assure you i'm not going to berserk. 

I didn't mean to get mad at SS3, i was more mad at the moron is all, but i'm already over it, fools will be fools.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2007)

Factor 5 was second party and same with Silicon knights .


Ya extreame G  was a fun game same with RS . Lugis mansion was neat and cool but it was wayyyy to short.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Love it, a guy who claims a game will be out a half a year *earlier* and his dumbass had his name as his password...yeah listen to this guy for sure...



You actually BELIEVE the source "leak"?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Factor 5 was second party and same with Silicon knights .
> 
> 
> Ya extreame G  was a fun game same with RS . Lugis mansion was neat and cool but it was wayyyy to short.



Yeah.

I beat Luigi's mansion.

Fun game and easily freaked me out cuz I was kinda small around that time.

I liked the game though


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2007)

Got the Offical OST for zelda TWP ( 21 songs) uploading it right now and then i will upload all the other zelda Ost's i have as well ( WW,MM,Zelda 1  ,OOT)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2007)

Is the music any good for the other Zelda games?^^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2007)

Yes they are actually quite good even WW's i like MM's the best though with some TWP tracks behind it.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 16, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Is the music any good for the other Zelda games?^^^



Yes... yes it is.

It's interesting how music has played a role throught the series.  Some songs like the main theme or the "secret collect" sound have stayed constant throught the series.  Other songs were introduced and adapted to later incarnations of Hyrule.  The castle music from Link to the Past and Temple of Time "chant" from OOT made a pleasant return in TWP.  The songs are never "recycled" fully.  There is usually a new score written to adapt to the tone of the game.  (even though the music has always been digitally produced, you still get that orchestral composition)

My favorites:
- Gerudo Valley (OOT) I can't get enough of it, learned it on the guitar.
- Dark World Theme (LTP)
- Main theme (any version)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2007)

I like the song when you enter the Hyrule Feilds.

Its the best!

Really catchy also


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 16, 2007)

I missed all the banter and ranting, but lemme just say people better watch it talking about Mr. Newell. I have mad respect for that guy, always have. So STFU.

I still can't understand why we're forbidden from getting Japanese VC games. I want me some Fire Emblem...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

So am i correct to say the four must have games on the system will be out this year? 
Super Smash Brother's Brawl
Mario Galaxy
Final Fantasy *Hoping here*
Metriod Prime *Don't like it but it's big* 

Correct? All before 2008?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 16, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I missed all the banter and ranting, but lemme just say people better watch it talking about Mr. Newell. I have mad respect for that guy, always have. So STFU.
> 
> I still can't understand why we're forbidden from getting Japanese VC games. I want me some Fire Emblem...



Be happy, nintendo got rid of turboghx games in australia


----------



## Aman (Jan 16, 2007)

That's fucked up.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2007)

Autralia is REALLY strick with there games. Alot of games get banned from there country. Zelda is rated M over there


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 16, 2007)

holy sh*t, that IS strict! 
I know germany is pretty strict aswell, but not that bad I think


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Autralia is REALLY strick with there games. Alot of games get banned from there country. Zelda is rated M over there



Are you kidding me?

The whats a game like Devil May Cry?!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 16, 2007)

Zelda rated M? What the hell? I feel bad for gta games there...


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 16, 2007)

Has anyway else's Wiis and Wiimotes been incredibly prone to scratches and scrapes?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2007)

Well, mine just have fingerprints....^^^


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 16, 2007)

From where? Gimme a link


----------



## Volken (Jan 16, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> Has anyway else's Wiis and Wiimotes been incredibly prone to scratches and scrapes?



Not mine. Maybe you've been a little too rough with your Wii.  




"Shion" said:


> From where? Gimme a link



ssj3 posted the OST in the Zelda thread so you could dl that.



Ssj3_Goku said:


> The Offical Zelda Twilight Princess OST get it while its out! 21 songs total!
> 
> Soukou​_no​_Strain​_10​_[WinD](XViD)
> 
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Zelda rated M? What the hell? I feel bad for gta games there...



GTA games do not get released over there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2007)

Well, as Crazy was asking, most, if not all, have had a 2007 mention of release.

Metroid Prime 3
Super Smash Bros. Brawl, both trailers I think said 2007
Super Mario Galaxy had the 6 month launch window, so that would be in 2007
Fuck that shitty Final Fantasy game, it will suck like the GC one.

Those are all supposed to be out by this year. But normally, at big events, Nintendo announces newer games that would come out the same year, as they did with I beleive 4 DS titles in 06. I would more or less like some info on the suggested games that have been rumored to be made, or ones even Shiggy himself said are good ideas.

Oh, and I honestly doubt we will get any of the older Fire Emblems, just due to the material in them. i*c*st, rape, the murdering of children, etc etc


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Well, as Crazy was asking, most, if not all, have had a 2007 mention of release.
> 
> Metroid Prime 3
> Super Smash Bros. Brawl, both trailers I think said 2007
> ...


Was just asking about this one cause honestly not much more out there at the moment. And is fire emblem that bad? it had rape and i*c*st in them? When


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2007)

After the SNES era, it was much nicer in mood and setting, as I beleive it head a new leader of the department in charge, as all the other games had Gunpei Yokoi as one of the main guys, and he died shortly after the release of Fire Emblem 4: The Geneology of the Holy War.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 17, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Was just asking about this one cause honestly not much more out there at the moment. And is fire emblem that bad? it had rape and i*c*st in them? When


I too am curious of this rape and i*c*st stuff...I call bullocks...

And what's with the FFCC dissing Goofy? You can't judge a game like that before it's out. The DS and Wii versions are supposed to be leagues ahead of the GC one, if for no other reasons than you don't need 4 GBAs and 4 cables, and don't have to carry around a damn bucket. Take that out and you've got a decent game there, and remember FFCC for 'Cube was EXTREMELY rushed (it was the beginning of Square and Nintendo's new relationship, and Square didn't want to make a 'Cube game, but were forced too). They seem to be taking their time with the new ones, especially the DS one.

The first Crystal Chronicles definitely sucked, but that series has a LOT of potential, and nobody has a right to judge the new ones 'til their released. 'Cause honestly we don't have a clue what to expect...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2007)

i*c*st has been referenced even in FE8, with Ephraim and Erika, but NoA as they did with editing the names, edited the phrasing of words.

In FE4/5, Leif [the main character of FE5] fights against thracia knights. He later falls in love with a Thracian Wyvern Knight, whos name I forget, and she joins the rebellion forces. Turns out it was his sister who was abducted by thracian knights after the murders of Leif's parents by Thracian knights.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2007)

So..... we are talking about Fire Emblem and FF eh?

Yeah, FFCC really sucked or GC.

Hopefully square enix'x "KH3" will rock for the Wii.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 17, 2007)

I don't care if FFCC sucked on GC. FFCC: Crystal Bearers is a must buy for a FF fan like me ^^


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2007)

Have you beaten it already?^^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2007)

> The Wii Games of Winter 2007
> What Wii titles should you get in the next three months? Look here for the answer.





( more games can be on this list but this is all the game for now that are officaly announced for the next  3 months.)

I AM PUMPED because Online Mario party 8 baby in march! i think that is the first online title for the Wii and what a good one to be honest the mario party games needed online play thats for sure.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2007)

Watch it suck like the last 5 crappy games.


----------



## blueradio (Jan 17, 2007)

Has anyone played Smooth Moves yet?
Is it worth the 50 bucks?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 17, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Watch it suck like the last 5 crappy games.



the mary party games did not suck, they where actually quite fun expecially multiplayer , had quite a blast with them.



if you do not like wacky type games like wario ware then you will not like it. but if you do then you will warioware is a great franchise and quite fun to play.


----------



## Aman (Jan 17, 2007)

The problem about the latest Mario Party games was that they were repetitive, the sequels didn't really improve much, and Nintendo milked it way too much.

Otherwise, they were good and with the new controls I'm really looking forward to Mario Party 8.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2007)

Oh they have all these cool upcoming games for each system, i didn't even know two worlds and bullet witch was coming out so fast. Nice


----------



## Gunners (Jan 17, 2007)

To be honest I didn't like Warioware. Or no I liked the game I just don't think its worth £30 so I would never spend money on a game like that.

I have never played Mario party and those games don't appeal too me either, actually scratch that I do dislike warioware. Those sort of games are a waste of time in my opinion.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> the mary party games did not suck, they where actually quite fun expecially multiplayer , had quite a blast with them.
> 
> 
> 
> if you do not like wacky type games like wario ware then you will not like it. but if you do then you will warioware is a great franchise and quite fun to play.



They were good, but up till Mario Party 2.


----------



## Aman (Jan 17, 2007)

^I liked Mario Party 3.


----------



## Volken (Jan 17, 2007)

blueradio said:


> Has anyone played Smooth Moves yet?
> Is it worth the 50 bucks?



I bought it yesterday and it is a fun game. It's a bit on the easy side, but then again, I've only done 3 levels so I'll see. If you like that kind of games then I would strongly recommend picking it up eventually.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 17, 2007)

blueradio said:


> Has anyone played Smooth Moves yet?
> Is it worth the 50 bucks?



I've had the JP one since December and I really enjoy it.  If you liked Wario Ware DS, then you'll definitely enjoy this one.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 17, 2007)

Why don't you just wait to buy the English version?^^^


----------



## Volken (Jan 17, 2007)

So he can gloat about having a JP Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 17, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Why don't you just wait to buy the English version?^^^



FOOLS, he has a japanese and american Wii, he can OWN all...


----------



## Aman (Jan 17, 2007)

DS is my new rolemodel.


----------



## Volken (Jan 17, 2007)

Really? DS became my next robbery target...  I must play Naruto GNT on the Wii!


----------



## K-deps (Jan 17, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Really? DS became my next robbery target...  I must play Naruto GNT on the Wii!



Im right behind you on that one
Pick me up before you go
and Im probably gettin Warioware for my bday which is in May.But before that im buying a Nintendo DS!!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2007)

Some Sonic and the Secret Rings info 

It will feature 10 levels, 5 of which are listed below

-Sand Oasis
-Dinosaur Jungle
-Evil Foundry
-Levitated Ruin
-Pirate Storm

Sonic now has customizable skills. It is said that there are somewhere around 100 skills that Sonic can learn. Skills range from how Sonic handles, to his moves, to special abilities. Sonic holds 4 rings that allow for 500 points worth (each) of skills. Experience points are earned through the main game.

One new move slows down time through a soul meter. This move is much like the speed up move we saw in various trailers, but with an opposite outcome.

40 multiplayer games

Each level has 10 missions such as stealth attack, rampage, chain challenge, beat the clock, and more.

Here's to hoping Sonic and the Secret Rings isnt one of the worst Wii titles, as it's 360 game is for the 360.

Also, Nintendo is creating a mystery sequal to something for the Wii...what it'll be? I have no clue.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 18, 2007)

volken330 said:


> So he can gloat about having a JP Wii.





   

There's actually 4 controllers and two more games to that list.   I'll tell you all how GNT:EX is when it comes out. XD

As for Sonic, those missions better be like 10 hours long or have tons of secrets in them because 10 does not seem like enough.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, 10 levels + 10 missions each level = playing a total of 100 times combined in stages to unlock everything.

Of course, there will probably be a unlockable "Last" story, as they have been doing in every Sonic game since 1999.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 18, 2007)

Aman said:


> DS is my new rolemodel.


Haha, DS pwns all, including Wii at the moment. My Jump UltimateStars just came in the mail...haha...rape... 



Donkey Show said:


> There's actually 4 controllers and two more games to that list.   I'll tell you all how GNT:EX is when it comes out. XD


You sir...

...are a _bastard_...


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2007)

So fucking sexy...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2007)

Wait, DS will get GNT?

Post a vid or something with you playing it when you get it DS.

We need DETAILS!!!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Some Sonic and the Secret Rings info
> 
> It will feature 10 levels, 5 of which are listed below
> 
> ...



Hoepfully it'll actually be good Sonic games haven't been good since Shadow the Hedgehog.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2007)

Are you saying since Shadow, they sucked, or after Shadow? Cause if you think the latter, end yourself for not including Shadow


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2007)

That game you are talking about Goofy is Kid ikaris ( i forget how to spell it ) from what i heard on the IGN insider boards i have to look for the link.


the good thing about this sonic game is that its on RAILS thats where sonic belongs , so right there promises me a better experience than the PS3/360 ones.


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> That game you are talking about Goofy is Kid Icarus ( i forget how to spell it )


Fixed it for ya.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey, Is there a Kid Icarus thread on this forum?
I can se how flying around and shooting arrows could be alot of fun on the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

*Bill gates diss Sony and Nintendo. *

*Sonic Rings looks fun ^-^*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Bill gates diss Sony and Nintendo. *
> 
> *Sonic Rings looks fun ^-^*



Funny how he is dissing nintendo while nintendo sold about half of what they sold in a entire year  


Companies insulting the other ones = fail


only things are the fun little jabs but the direct insulting is pathetic


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, they're competitors. He shouldn't have praised the Wii in the first place.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 18, 2007)

> We have this thing that nobody has ever seen before.


Except on a PC.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Bill gates diss Sony and Nintendo. *
> 
> *Sonic Rings looks fun ^-^*



The fact that he changes his tune from comments bordering on praise and indifference to now dissing it, shows that Nintendo is doing something right. And in a twisted way a sign of respect, because now Microsoft sees it as a threat. 
You don't ever want to pump up your competitor that may take away potential sales. 

Although, I don't see any real direct competition since people are probably going Wii and 360, because let's face it, your not buying the Wii for it's great graphic and HD capabilities. 
Sony's rise back to the #1 spot won't be easy, but that's something to be reexamined in 2-3 years, before praising or writing it off.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2007)

SSJ, they never confimed it was Kid Icarus, but it might as well be, as IGN has been sucking Miyamoto's dick at every E3 asking about it forever.

Though, they said series I belive. Kid Icarus isn't a series at all.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 18, 2007)

> Though, they said series I belive. Kid Icarus isn't a series at all.



ORLY?

"A sequel to Kid Icarus, titled Kid Icarus: Of Myths and Monsters, was released for the Game Boy in 1991"


....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> ORLY?
> 
> "A sequel to Kid Icarus, titled Kid Icarus: Of Myths and Monsters, was released for the Game Boy in 1991"
> 
> ...



Let me be the first to say


PWND


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2007)

I said it in my head already!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2007)

SAID aman thinking is not saying


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2007)

Series =/= two games.

But wasnt the GB game a enchanced port, ala Kid Dracula?


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 18, 2007)

*ahem*



> se·ries - /ˈsɪəriz/  noun, plural -ries, adjective
> 1. a group or a number of related or similar things, events, etc., arranged or occurring in temporal, spatial, or other order or succession; sequence.




Double pwnage


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2007)

DAAAAAAAAAAANG!!!! ^^^^

Took you down!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2007)

How was that a double pwn? O_o?

I do stand corrected with Kid Icarus not being a series but honestly, if thats what this new game will be, I'm not buying it.

What I said about series is from what I take from other peoples opinions, as if it's trilogy or more = series. But eh, whatevs


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 18, 2007)

Double pwn:
I pwned you twice

(Would that make this a triple pwn?  By your definition, perhapse a series of pwn?)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2007)

tri-pwns lol

Liek Tri-ace, the company, but with less fail.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 18, 2007)

Yeah... "Infinite Undiscovery" What does that mean anyway?


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> SAID aman thinking is not saying


 **


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 18, 2007)

Like a Horse between Kansas and the Intenert I suppose. For Infinite yaddayaddaPoolsClosed


----------



## Aman (Jan 18, 2007)

Mario Party 8 Gameplay Footage

Sony Advertises Wii Game


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 18, 2007)

Sony Advertizes Wii Game

That's hilarious!

It's obvious that someone on their site copied the text right off a Wii friendly source!


----------



## Volken (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh Sony, everything you do always ends up bad for you. Maybe if you put more Wii news on your site, I'll actually visit it once in a while. 

Mario Party 8 is looking really good now. I hope it has enough to turn the declining Mario Party series around.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 18, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Oh Sony, everything you do always ends up bad for you. Maybe if you put more Wii news on your site, I'll actually visit it once in a while.



Watch out for 2010 and the playstationfourmote that will end up worse than the ps3.



Aman said:


> Mario Party 8 Gameplay Footage
> 
> Sony Advertises Wii Game



Nice I may actually buy this one unlike the other hundreds of sequals.



Goofy Time said:


> Are you saying since Shadow, they sucked, or after Shadow? Cause if you think the latter, end yourself for not including Shadow



I ment since Shadow a Sonic character + guns equals= massive fail.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 18, 2007)

Aman said:


> Mario Party 8 Gameplay Footage
> 
> Sony Advertises Wii Game



That soda fountain game looks like a quick fun game
I can't wait for Mario Party 8!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Aman said:


> Mario Party 8 Gameplay Footage
> 
> Sony Advertises Wii Game



Damn Mario party looking as bad as the last 4...owell *Takes off the small list*


----------



## Volken (Jan 18, 2007)

^Looking bad as the last 4? To me it looks like it's a lot better than the last 4. The Wii mote controls will be great for the game and it looks like they'll have new, decent minigames this time.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Eh i still don't see it any different from the last few. Owell i was never big fan of minigames games anyway.


----------



## Astronaut (Jan 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Series =/= two games.
> 
> But wasnt the GB game a enchanced port, ala Kid Dracula?


I don't consider two games a series either.
Its just a sequel to another game.


When I think series, I think 3 or more games.
And so did 85% of my customers.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 18, 2007)

volken330 said:


> ^Looking bad as the last 4? To me it looks like it's a lot better than the last 4. The Wii mote controls will be great for the game and it looks like they'll have new, decent minigames this time.


Same here. I think it's looking great and will be a lot of fun to play. It should be much better than the last four, IMO.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2007)

Ok guys, so i was taling to my friends about KH3 for Wii...

They got super ticked cuz they have a ps2 and are HUGE KH fans.

They argued that KH3 might not JUST be exclusively for the wii.

They say that it HAS to come out for ps2 or ps3.

PS2 I doubt cuz.... i just doubt it.

But PS3 could be a possibility.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ok guys, so i was taling to my friends about KH3 for Wii...
> 
> They got super ticked cuz they have a ps2 and are HUGE KH fans.
> 
> ...


I think it should come out on the PS3 and the Wii. The more systems, the better. The game becomes more accessible to a larger number of people as it is put on more consoles and thus more people can be happy (because more people will be able to play it). So, I say the more systems, the better. 

(And by the way, this is comming from a huge Kingdom Hearts fan.)


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ok guys, so i was taling to my friends about KH3 for Wii...
> 
> They got super ticked cuz they have a ps2 and are HUGE KH fans.
> 
> ...



Stated my feelings before. KH3 on PS3 and a whole new series on Wii. I doubt it'll happen but i can only hope.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Stated my feelings before. KH3 on PS3 and a whole new series on Wii. I doubt it'll happen but i can only hope.


I'd be really annoyed by that... I mean, I want KH3 (since I'm a big KH fan and all), but I don't want to buy a PS3 just for it, which is what I'd practically be doing. I say, screw console loyalty and all that stuff and just release it on as many consoles as possible. More people will be happy and will be able to buy it and Square/Disney will end up making more money. Everyone wins.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Shiron said:


> I'd be really annoyed by that... I mean, I want KH3 (since I'm a big KH fan and all), but I don't want to buy a PS3 just for it, which is what I'd practically be doing. I say, screw console loyalty and all that stuff and just release it on as many consoles as possible. More people will be happy and will be able to buy it and Square/Disney will end up making more money. Everyone wins.



This is true in some ways. Go on multiple consoles is a nice thing but guess what? The graphic difference will take so much time to fix, plus the huge difference in controls, and A.I. and so on. Wii is very different from PS3, it's not like a PS3/XBOX 360 game where they can basically be ports. If you want kingdom hearts 3 on PS3 and Wii it'll take more time to develop the game for both systems, not simply a port. 

I know it sucks when a system you don't have gets a game you want but you don't want to spend all your money just for that game. Hell i did it with gamecube and look i found a few good games. I wanted it for Super Smash and got Zelda and Resident evil out of it. I mean i don't feel ripped off because atleast two great games besides the one i wanted it for came out of it and in the end it works. If Kingdom hearts 3 is truly the only game you seek on the Playstation 3 and it goes on it, then i would say just watch your friends play it. 

This is why i want KH3 on one system, while the other system gets a whole new game.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> This is true in some ways. Go on multiple consoles is a nice thing but guess what? The graphic difference will take so much time to fix, plus the huge difference in controls, and A.I. and so on. Wii is very different from PS3, it's not like a PS3/XBOX 360 game where they can basically be ports. If you want kingdom hearts 3 on PS3 and Wii it'll take more time to develop the game for both systems, not simply a port.
> 
> I know it sucks when a system you don't have gets a game you want but you don't want to spend all your money just for that game. Hell i did it with gamecube and look i found a few good games. I wanted it for Super Smash and got Zelda and Resident evil out of it. I mean i don't feel ripped off because atleast two great games besides the one i wanted it for came out of it and in the end it works. If Kingdom hearts 3 is truly the only game you seek on the Playstation 3 and it goes on it, then i would say just watch your friends play it.
> 
> This is why i want KH3 on one system, while the other system gets a whole new game.



Wow, you really expressed your feelings about this thing on this quote.

But then again, whos gonna have enough money to buy a 50 buck game, and a 600/500 dollar console?

And if that doesn't work, whos gonna have the patience for the console's cost to go down?


----------



## Hylian (Jan 18, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Ok guys, so i was taling to my friends about KH3 for Wii...
> 
> They got super ticked cuz they have a ps2 and are HUGE KH fans.
> 
> ...



it can only happen on one system, either the wii or the ps3. the graphical
difference is kinda big, so it cant just be ported to each other.

but there's a high possibility of KH3 coming to wii with all the evidence there
is so far


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> it can only happen on one system, either the wii or the ps3. the graphical
> difference is kinda big, so it cant just be ported to each other.
> 
> but there's a high possibility of KH3 coming to wii with all the evidence there
> is so far



*YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSS*


----------



## Shiron (Jan 18, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> it can only happen on one system, either the wii or the ps3. the graphical
> difference is kinda big, so it cant just be ported to each other.
> 
> but there's a high possibility of KH3 coming to wii with all the evidence there
> is so far


Or KH3 can just be made with graphics that are displayable on both consoles, and thus, be easily ported between the two consles... Simply just make the games near the Wii's limit. You're making things more complicated than they really are. That is, unless what I'm suggesting is impossible for some reason...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 18, 2007)

Naa, guess you're right.

Im pretty sure wii can hold its own with graphics.

So not a problem there i guess.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 18, 2007)

I predict oblivion graphics for the wii


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 18, 2007)

the KH series has never been about graphics. Mainly just artistic style in all reality.


----------



## Volken (Jan 18, 2007)

I hope you're all right. I really don't want to buy a PS3 to play KH3. But I guess I could buy a PS3 eventually when it's around 200 dollars if KH3 were to come out for it.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 18, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I hope you're all right. I really don't want to buy a PS3 to play KH3. But I guess I could buy a PS3 eventually when it's around 200 dollars if KH3 were to come out for it.


PS3? 200 dollars? That won't be for a long time, I'm afraid. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I predict oblivion graphics for the wii



Love when you joke around  

@Kh - Yeah they could use the  best of Wii's graphics but then who would want it on the PS3? Two different markets here...

@Shiron - Who would spend 600 dollars on one game? I don't know, you must be crazy


----------



## RockLee (Jan 18, 2007)

I would have considered it if those shots from FF13 are in game.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 18, 2007)

First off, to clarify:

_There is little if any solid evidence to say that Kingdom Hearts 3 will make it's way to Wii. It is certainly notable to place it in the realm of possibility, but the rumor has been a bit overhyped in terms of the how good the odds are looking at just the facts._

That outta the way, regarding games being released to multiple platforms:

It's true it adds to development time when developing for multiple consoles, anywhere from a month to a year (although usually somewhere in between). I personally am not so greedy as to say "only release it on the console I have so I can get it faster". I'd much rather see more multiplatform stuff, I can get over the wait time in all reality. 

For this gen, looking at the ports between PS3/360 to Wii, I think people vastly overestimate the difference in both development time and graphics power. This may change late in the system cycles when the PS3's running on all cores, but for right now developing a game for the PS3 and then just turning off HD and a few shader effects is not going to be too difficult to move over to Wii.

In the case of Kingdom Hearts specifically, I think it fits well on Wii. The Wii is at least 5 times more powerful than a PS2, so when you think of what the PS2 pulled of with KH2, I don't really see graphics as that big an issue in this case.

My dream case is KH3 releasing on all consoles, and a new KH game on the DS...

Edit: I don't think seeing Oblivion graphics on Wii late cycle isn't possible. The PS2 pulled off RE4 late cycle...now multiply that times 5...that's probably better than Oblivion right there...


----------



## Shiron (Jan 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Love when you joke around
> 
> @Kh - Yeah they could use the  best of Wii's graphics but then who would want it on the PS3? Two different markets here...
> 
> @Shiron - Who would spend 600 dollars on one game? I don't know, you must be crazy


The KH fanbase who have PS3s and not PS3's perhaps? Or the KH fanbase who thinks that KH is meant more for the PS3 than the Wii? Or the KH fanbase who likes KH for what it is, and not it's graphics (since as Goku said, KH has never really been about graphics and I dont' see why that would suddenly change with the PS3); in other words, a very good portion of the KH fanbase?

And exactly. That's why I said I'd rather *not* do that. Because all I'd really be getting the PS3 for would be KH3 and I'd rather not pay around $600 dollars just to be able to play it, hence why I hope it comes out on the Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 18, 2007)

What ever happened to renting consoles? That needs to come back...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

Shiron said:


> The KH fanbase who have PS3s and not PS3's perhaps? Or the KH fanbase who thinks that KH is meant more for the PS3 than the Wii? Or the KH fanbase who likes KH for what it is, and not it's graphics (since as Goku said, KH has never really been about graphics and I dont' see why that would suddenly change with the PS3); in other words, a very good portion of the KH fanbase?
> 
> And exactly. That's why I said I'd rather *not* do that. Because all I'd really be getting the PS3 for would be KH3 and *I'd rather not pay around $600 dollars just to be able to play it*, hence why I hope it comes out on the Wii.



I had to do it with gamecube and most likely the Wii now that i look at the lineup. If you really only see one game on a system then don't even bother with that game anymore  

@Nmaster - There's a huge difference between gears of wars and Mario galaxy man 
As for renting game consoles, i would go with theft systems is the reason there isn't anymore...oh and consoles costing 400-600 dollars


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 18, 2007)

Well, actually, I'm completely aware of why they stopped that. It wasn't theft (if you didn't get it back, you paid for it afterall...they do have your address, phone, and credit card), at least that wasn't the primary reason. It's simply a matter of money. Every store needs a handful of consoles, thousands of dollars, and then they have to rent each system out a huge number of times. It's just not profitable...

God I wish there was a way to rent consoles though...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 18, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Well, actually, I'm completely aware of why they stopped that. It wasn't theft (if you didn't get it back, you paid for it afterall...they do have your address, phone, and credit card), at least that wasn't the primary reason. It's simply a matter of money. Every store needs a handful of consoles, thousands of dollars, and then they have to rent each system out a huge number of times. It's just not profitable...
> 
> God I wish there was a way to rent consoles though...



Oh. Well that would of been a easy way of picking up a Wii and pay for it through Blockbuster.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 19, 2007)

hey whats the point in linking a 'my nintendo' account to your wii?
do u get anything nice for doing it?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> hey whats the point in linking a 'my nintendo' account to your wii?
> do u get anything nice for doing it?



You console blue light stays on all the time!(  well mine does lol)


----------



## Hylian (Jan 19, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You console blue light stays on all the time!(  well mine does lol)



..what? mine doesnt do that


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2007)

Some Castlevania Wii rumors, but these rumors might be true 

These rumors come from Misses POR, who was the one who gave me all the info about Portrait of Ruin and it was correct, the modes, areas, plotline, etc. She made a mention that IGA is planning a 1999 game. Now, this I already knew, so heres the new info. There are TWO 1999 games. One for the DS, and supposedly another console. And seeing as IGA dislikes all 3, but likes the Wii the most, maybe that means the Wii will get a Castleroid


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 19, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> hey whats the point in linking a 'my nintendo' account to your wii?
> do u get anything nice for doing it?


It does automatically register any VC games you purchase...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Love when you joke around
> 
> @Kh - Yeah they could use the  best of Wii's graphics but then who would want it on the PS3? Two different markets here...
> 
> @Shiron - Who would spend 600 dollars on one game? I don't know, you must be crazy



I am not, if MP03 needs crossfire X800's then the wii should be able to play oblivion since my crappy 9800 could run it


----------



## Aman (Jan 19, 2007)

Bionicle Heroes Heading To Wii


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

I find it odd, I have unread mail but my wii light isn't on


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I am not, if MP03 needs crossfire X800's then the wii should be able to play oblivion since my crappy 9800 could run it






Yeah sorry i don't think so


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 19, 2007)

Good job @ using an old pic!

It looks better than Halo 2 in it's current form, so it looks better than the pic you provided


----------



## Aman (Jan 19, 2007)

Yup, and you need to see games in motion.

Why are we discussing this, though? The Wii isn't about the graphics, and you won't get anything much better than an Xbox.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

Funny is how the opponents in resistance sometimes look like that


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 19, 2007)

> I find it odd, I have unread mail but my wii light isn't on



Is it just your playtime message or Wiisports High score notification? Or an actual message from a person?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Is it just your playtime message or Wiisports High score notification? Or an actual message from a person?



A email that I send to my wii as it apparently = blue light


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

Aman said:


> *Yup, and you need to see games in motion.
> *
> Why are we discussing this, though? The Wii isn't about the graphics, and you won't get anything much better than an Xbox.



That would just prove my point more. I only provided it cause of Vegitto silly comment about oblivion on Wii.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> That would just prove my point more. I only provided it cause of Vegitto silly comment about oblivion on Wii.



What its true? you have no point as your posting old pictures


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 19, 2007)

Check out the vids of SSX Blur.  I love me some SSX and it seriously looks really nice.



Also, there are some vids of the Godfather: Blackhand edition and it really amuses me, especially the headbutt motion.


----------



## Aman (Jan 19, 2007)

SSX Blur is looking good!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

SSX looks good so does the godfather, see its easiliy possible to make a big world on the wii


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 19, 2007)

When does the news channel come?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

Wasn't it supposed to come on the 26th or something


----------



## Aman (Jan 19, 2007)

Oh yeah, I totally forgot about the News Channel!


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 19, 2007)

SSX Blur = perfect applications of the Wiimote.

I'm actually excited about it.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 19, 2007)

shit Harker looks hellova good :amazed


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

if those are wii graphics yes then it looks great


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 19, 2007)

I suspect those are 360/ps3 graphics, but one can always hope


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2007)

what game are you looking at?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 19, 2007)

Harker, on page 5 I think ->


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2007)

That is the PS3/360 trailer, the Wii can produce good graphics so we should not worry about that, if anything i really want to stab ppl with the Wii mote now thats going to be cool.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

Harker looks fun, i think I'll pick it up on 360 or ps3.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 19, 2007)

The 26th of this month?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 19, 2007)

Crazy why are you actually in this topic? all I ever see you do is say how crappy the wii's graphics are with the occasional "that looks good'


----------



## Gunners (Jan 19, 2007)

Vegito said:
			
		

> Crazy why are you actually in this topic? all I ever see you do is say how crappy the wii's graphics are with the occasional "that looks good'


You know I was under the impression that it was a Wii topic so if you had gripe you could somewhat metion it and if you liked a game you could say you liked it. 

Well thats what I thought ''Wii: News and *discussion*'' meant anyway.

___________

If I had the money I would purchase a Wii now, it has some cool games on also some of my old freinds have it linking up with them would be kinda cool, make things feel old school like in a class or sommit, I don't know.

Technically I can afford it, I just spend my money on other things.


----------



## Aman (Jan 19, 2007)

.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 19, 2007)

Harker seems like a game that would be more fun on the Wii though 
I don't care for graphics, as long as it works (not too damn ugly).
I'd rather have a decent looking game with awesome gameplay than amediocre game with photorealistic graphics ^^


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 19, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> Harker seems like a game that would be more fun on the Wii though
> I don't care for graphics, as long as it works (not too damn ugly).
> I'd rather have a decent looking game with awesome gameplay than amediocre game with photorealistic graphics ^^



Agreed.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 19, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> Harker seems like a game that would be more fun on the Wii though
> I don't care for graphics, as long as it works (not too damn ugly).
> I'd rather have a decent looking game with awesome gameplay than amediocre game with photorealistic graphics ^^




Well said!


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 19, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> Harker seems like a game that would be more fun on the Wii though
> I don't care for graphics, as long as it works (not too damn ugly).
> I'd rather have a decent looking game with awesome gameplay than amediocre game with photorealistic graphics ^^



Don't really agree with the first part but i do agree with the rest. Of course i put gameplay over graphics. 

Anyway Vegitto how did i say anything bad, i just laughed at the fact Oblivion = Wii is all. Wii is about the controller, not graphics. It has last gen graphics with a new way to play it. Harker ima get for PS3 or 360 because i won't have a Wii by that time...basically why i said it. I don't recall me saying Wii blew dick, just the lineup not being very good but still some great games coming.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 19, 2007)

true  Wii is certainly not about graphics (and neither are fun games about graphics, though it can help ;D )

with harker on wii I meant it would probably be more..can't find the word... uhm, it would probably pull the player into the game more, with all those movements and all ^^
I don't know if I'll get it, and if I do it'll be either 360 version or Wii  (if I have it by then)


----------



## Shiron (Jan 19, 2007)

Aman said:


> .


Awesome. Me like.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Jan 19, 2007)

Aman said:


> .



I like I'm gonna have to try that and see how they made It plus nothing like Wii in the car.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 19, 2007)

Holy crap.

Now I want _two_.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 19, 2007)

WOAH! good news lisen to this Wii ek in reveiw podcast


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 20, 2007)

Hey guys I need you to help me out here, well, the only place that I can buy the Nintendo Wii is two hours and half away from where I live, so do you guys think that I'll be able to find a nintendo wii this sunday(21st) ? Should I take the risk??

by the way my postal code is 78501.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 20, 2007)

Matters what time you go. Go for it, what can you lose.


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 20, 2007)

I think I'll go around 8 am or something like that.. but should I take the risk? uhmm damn 2 hours and half is too much time for a "Sorry, we dont have any wii's" , so.. is it safe to say that I will find wii's on wallmarts, targets, best buys or circuit city's this sunday?


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 20, 2007)

I rode the bus to best buy at 7 am....It was a two hour ride and I had to switch buses. GUESS WHAT!? NO WII! But last Thursday I came home from school and my mom was like "go look in the trunk of the car" and what do I find??? A WII!


----------



## Aman (Jan 20, 2007)

Haha, congrats dude. 



*New Wii Project From Capcom -- Inafune*



> January 19, 2007 - One of Capcom's most talented developers may have a chance to show his stuff on Nintendo's latest gaming machine, the Wii. Speaking with Japan's Gemaga, Keiji Inafune revealed that Capcom has an unannounced Wii title in development. He hopes to be able to show it this year.
> 
> Inafune most recently brought Xbox 360 owners Dead Rising and Lost Planet. Both were critical and commercial successes throughout the world, making interest in his future projects high.
> 
> His role on this new title is unknown. He may have direct involvement, or it may be just a general Capcom project.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 20, 2007)

Apparently... matt said they will be announcing a new Konami IP for wii within the next couple weeks, and EA will be revealing a new IP for wii within the next month.


----------



## little nin (Jan 20, 2007)

guess what... -_-

so...when the wii launched in the UK my red steel came in the post on that friday...the wii didnt 

and two days ago i got something else i ordered, my wii remote and wii sports and still no wii 

i can't wait to start playing it though, everyone here seems to like it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 20, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Apparently... matt said they will be announcing a new Konami IP for wii within the next couple weeks, and EA will be revealing a new IP for wii within the next month.




Ya i heard about thsi in the Wii ign podcast ( hence i linked it above) i am quite happy to here thse companys doing something new ( especially EA) on the Wii. You would never here anything like this on the GC and i am quite glad these 3rd parties are careing enough to produce something new on a new console.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 20, 2007)

Uncle Lunchwagon said:


> I rode the bus to best buy at 7 am....It was a two hour ride and I had to switch buses. GUESS WHAT!? NO WII! But last Thursday I came home from school and my mom was like "go look in the trunk of the car" and what do I find??? A WII!



I went to get it at 5 pm then went to a other store for my red steel


----------



## johnwl (Jan 21, 2007)

The Wii Laptop looks great & all.....but sadly, I'm not willing to give up my wii......to make it portable....I wouldn't be able to play the original tv wii....


----------



## Aman (Jan 21, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Apparently... matt said they will be announcing a new Konami IP for wii within the next couple weeks, and EA will be revealing a new IP for wii within the next month.


Yep, and during the podcast he said that there are games that are really far into development that we don't even know about. 

And I'm sure Nintendo have a few games for casual gamers coming up, Wii Sports won't last forever. I just hope they come soon.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2007)

Here;s hoping it's the return of Konami's Parodius franchise.

<3 Shooting big anime women with a penguin.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 21, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> <3 Shooting big anime women with a penguin.


WarioWare is insane. Other than a few sensor bar problems (like why the hell does it even use the sensor bar 90% of the time?), it's an absolute blast. I can so see this going up on the big screen with the 12-player mode at Animazement this year...that'll be insane...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

I wish nintendo would of grown up and stopped this crap region locking


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 21, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> I wish nintendo would of grown up and stopped this crap region locking


At least Nintendo doesn't go on huge quests to stop importing. They just lock their consoles and that's the end of it. Sony tries to rape import companies and customers. Judging by the bit of confusion within Nintendo for a little while about if it WAS region locked or not, I'd say at least they were at some point taking it into consideration. Maybe the flack they got from that incident will entice them not to lock their next one...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 21, 2007)

i want the DVD on wii SO BADLY.

sadly, we dont know if it ever will have it....


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> At least Nintendo doesn't go on huge quests to stop importing. They just lock their consoles and that's the end of it. Sony tries to rape import companies and customers. Judging by the bit of confusion within Nintendo for a little while about if it WAS region locked or not, I'd say at least they were at some point taking it into consideration. Maybe the flack they got from that incident will entice them not to lock their next one...



Um NOE is doing that if you havent noticed threatening import companies if they import Pokemon D&P to europe


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 21, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Um NOE is doing that if you havent noticed threatening import companies if they import Pokemon D&P to europe


Yeah, that's one interesting isolated case. Probably just because Pokemon is SO big they actually take a solid financial hit from it. I don't think they're worried about Japan-only games, just their really big titles that have a delay between releases. Also note that Pokemon D&P had glitches in them you'll only be able to patch in Japan.

And all they did was issue a warning: "We in no way condone the importing of games into territories other than where they are supposed to be sold,
As in the past, if deemed necessary we will issue cease and desist letters to retailers whom we know are selling imported games not intended for sale within the EEA. Nintendo rigorously protects its worldwide trademarks and in doing so ensures fair play in the market for all retailers."

That's leagues from Sony who has butt****ed  European PSP importers and drove Lik-Sang out of business. This is where Nintendo and Sony differ in business tactics. Sony makes a big stink over everything and will hunt down and try to kill anybody they don't like. Nintendo keeps it's operations quiet and only worries about big problems.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Yeah, that's one interesting isolated case. Probably just because Pokemon is SO big they actually take a solid financial hit from it. I don't think they're worried about Japan-only games, just their really big titles that have a delay between releases. Also note that Pokemon D&P had glitches in them you'll only be able to patch in Japan.
> 
> And all they did was issue a warning: "We in no way condone the importing of games into territories other than where they are supposed to be sold,
> As in the past, if deemed necessary we will issue cease and desist letters to retailers whom we know are selling imported games not intended for sale within the EEA. Nintendo rigorously protects its worldwide trademarks and in doing so ensures fair play in the market for all retailers."
> ...



Sony only took them down because of their former mod chips, the ps3 importing was just another reason


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 21, 2007)

Regardless of what they may claim, PSP importing (and probably to prevent later PS3 importing) was the real reason. Anyone that claims Lik-Sang was at fault is a prick. Sony could have just sued them, but instead they played the international court systems and _destroyed_ Lik-Sang. That's some straight-up evil shit Nintendo would never get involved with. Nintendo would just send cease and desist orders...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

Lik-sang deserved to get shut down, selling mod chips to play copied games =instant shutdown for me.

They had it coming, and not to mention that it was a sucky shop


----------



## johnwl (Jan 21, 2007)

Surprisingly, I found a 4.0 gig SD card for $149.99!!!!!


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

so expensive I guess you cant connect a external HDD


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 21, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Lik-sang deserved to get shut down, selling mod chips to play copied games =instant shutdown for me.


There are legitimate uses for mod chips. Lik-sang is guilty of nothing. Can't blame them for what their users do with it. If you sell me a knife and I stab someone with it, are you guilty of murder?



johnwl said:


> Surprisingly, I found a 4.0 gig SD card for $149.99!!!!!


I saw an 8 gig on sale the other day for $100...wish I had the money...

Although, I got a 1 gb for christmas, and I've yet to use it...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2007)

Nmaster please stop talking like Sony is the only one to sew them. Sony just finished them, nintendo sewed them 3, Yes repeat after me = "Nintendo sewed them 3 times before" and Microsoft sewed 2 times. So yes the place was going down the shit regardless of what company took them out and the place sucked regardless. Playasia = better. I love how i get called a fanboy for protecting sony yet vegitto doesn't own a PS3 and owns a Wii and likes it alot and says "Stupid nintendo doesn't stop with region lock" And you resort to calling out Sony. Yeah who's the fanboy now buddy?


----------



## Kayo (Jan 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nmaster please stop talking like Sony is the only one to sew them. Sony just finished them, nintendo sewed them 3, Yes repeat after me = "Nintendo sewed them 3 times before" and Microsoft sewed 2 times. So yes the place was going down the shit regardless of what company took them out and the place sucked regardless. Playasia = better. I love how i get called a fanboy for protecting sony yet vegitto doesn't own a PS3 and owns a Wii and likes it alot and says "Stupid nintendo doesn't stop with region lock" And you resort to calling out Sony. Yeah who's the fanboy now buddy?



Crazymtf, you are getting called a fanboy because 90% of the time you are defending Sony. But it's true that we are all more or less fanboys so I don't use that word anymore.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2007)

Exactly. If he admits he acts like a Nintendo "Fanboy" Then that's fine to call me a "Sony Fanboy". But he doesn't admit that, then i should admit I'm the only fanboy here? Lmao ok.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 21, 2007)

Well, the difference in irony is, correct me if I'm wrong here, didn't some Sony people import from Lik-Snag?

Nintendo sued them because the mod chips lead to piracy, as Datel's Freeloader can do all the importing goods.

Mod chips on the PS2 were used for piracy and imports.

Though prevention of import games is different than the importation of hardware devices I guess.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> There are legitimate uses for mod chips. Lik-sang is guilty of nothing. Can't blame them for what their users do with it. If you sell me a knife and I stab someone with it, are you guilty of murder?
> 
> I saw an 8 gig on sale the other day for $100...wish I had the money...
> 
> Although, I got a 1 gb for christmas, and I've yet to use it...



Whats the point of comparing completely different things? There are enough things that work for only import games, no they sold the ones that do both or only are for copied games, stop protecting a crap as fuck shop that sold dodgy items


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:
			
		

> If he admits he acts like a Nintendo "Fanboy" Then that's fine to call me a "Sony Fanboy". But he doesn't admit that, then i should admit I'm the only fanboy here? Lmao ok.


I don't think I've ever denied being a Nintendo fanboy...generally I embrace it when people call me that. Assuming of course I'm not paired with the generic simpletons that plague the internet just going "NINTENDO r0x0rz ZOMG!!one1!" and couldn't back up a fact to save their life. And as I like to say "I'm a gaming fanboy before a Nintendo fanboy." If a game is good, it's good. I'll never say something like Gears or Resistance is bad simply 'cause I generally like Nintendo, that's stupid.

So, yeah, I'm a Ninty fanboy, hardcore. I can say that in two senses: 1) I generally favor Nintendo games to other games. I just find them the most fun, and Nintendo systems favor my type of gaming style. 2) I can in fact say I'm a fan of Nintendo as a business, because they have one of the most well-run businesses I've ever seen. Their strategies and business tactics are generally innovative and genius, and they run a good honest company. They make good products and have amazing customer service.

I've got no gripes with people being a Sony or Microsoft fanboy in terms of their products. People have different tastes. But I have to say, at this point, anyone who likes Sony as a company is a downright retard. They are the most despicable piece of crap corporation around, using underhanded business tactics and questionable business tactics to squeeze every cent they can get out of the customers they hate so much. They define _evil_ in terms of a business.

If Nintendo sued Lik-Sang, I've not seen evidence of that, but I believe it if you say so. There's a vast difference though in Nintendo seeking to make up losses and Sony's vendetta to destroy the company. Sony's goal was completely different, they wanted to destroy Lik-Sang, and did. I only brought them up because Vegitto had the stupidity to say Nintendo should "grow up" and stop region locking, as if to say they were behind on the matter. Thus, I'm pointing out how stupid a statement that is 'cause they're actually less anti-import than the competition...

I'm gonna go back to enjoying Jump UltimateStars now...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I don't think I've ever denied being a Nintendo fanboy...generally I embrace it when people call me that. Assuming of course I'm not paired with the generic simpletons that plague the internet just going "NINTENDO r0x0rz ZOMG!!one1!" and couldn't back up a fact to save their life. And as I like to say "I'm a gaming fanboy before a Nintendo fanboy." If a game is good, it's good. I'll never say something like Gears or Resistance is bad simply 'cause I generally like Nintendo, that's stupid.
> 
> So, yeah, I'm a Ninty fanboy, hardcore. I can say that in two senses: 1) I generally favor Nintendo games to other games. I just find them the most fun, and Nintendo systems favor my type of gaming style. 2) I can in fact say I'm a fan of Nintendo as a business, because they have one of the most well-run businesses I've ever seen. Their strategies and business tactics are generally innovative and genius, and they run a good honest company. They make good products and have amazing customer service.
> *Hope your talking about Nintendo now because three years ago under the old president the company WAS the current sony.*
> ...



That's  all i gotta say for now.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 21, 2007)

> Hope your talking about Nintendo now because three years ago under the old president the company WAS the current sony.


The newer Nintendo is a better Nintendo, yes. But the last President wasn't near as bad as Sony. He didn't have underhanded business practices, just draconian ones, and that was usually involving 3rd party deals...





> I don't really see how they "Getting the money out of there customers" When a blu ray itself cost 1000 dollars and there selling a Gaming system for 600 and taking a lost of 200 dollars. I'm not really sure how there getting a cent out of everyone when there losing it but OK.


Then you don't simply understand economics my friend...that's really all I can say on that...they ain't taken a loss as a favor to you, that's for sure...


> I don't even care for sony, it's the problem i have with people bashing the Playstation. Like Sony's done there things that get people pissed. It's fine. Nintendo use to piss me off, didn't stop me from getting a N64 and Gamecube. I never really liked Microsoft all that much but i love there systems. See in the end I'm not a dumbass *Not calling you one* who basically says i don't want something because of how a company acts. I buy a system because of what it offers.


Agreed, seperation of company and product is something people need to realize more often. Someone can totally despise Sony for what they are and still love and enjoy a Playstation. Although, really, I don't like Sony's products much more than the company. The games on it, usually 3rd party, are often a different matter though...





> Nintendo sewed them three times, bringing there buisness down to shit, SONY just destroyed them. If nintendo sewed them once more it would of been nintendo who shut them down. So can't blame any company. And in some ways i agree with Vegitto. Both Nintendo and Microsoft need to make there systems region free, i mean come on.


*shakes head* It's a different matter, you don't get it. Sony didn't just sue them, it wasn't just a lawsuit that drove them out of business. Sony pulled some little court magic and filed suits in multiple territories and forced Lik-Sang into a huge battle they couldn't even start to pay for, let alone the payments if they lost. Sony purposely pulled some big corporate shit to make it so they essentially had no way of fighting back. This is quite different from when Nintendo and Microsoft sued them, took their winnings and went on their merry way.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2007)

All i'm saying is anyone who doesn't like piracy knows sony actually did a good thing with shutting down Lik-sang. Though you can still import that site was a major site that sold illegal items. It's good there gone. For the rest of the statement i agree mostly, some parts a bit to tired to respond to.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 21, 2007)

And in the end I still say


Nintendo are retards for region locking


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 21, 2007)

ah stop with all the jiba jabba about lik sang. the bums had it coming to them.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> All i'm saying is anyone who doesn't like piracy knows sony actually did a good thing with shutting down Lik-sang.


There's your flaw. Who doesn't like piracy? It's very uncool these days to be anti-piracy ya know...

Anywayz, this WarioWare business is absolutely insane. I need to make a gif out of some of the custscene stuff...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 21, 2007)

Games i believe should be bought. I buy those games, got over 200 games, i hate piracy of games. I hate piracy of good artist music. It's simple as that, and the company was a piece of shit, end of discussion.


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

Quote from Kojima interview (said after he said that it's too soon for HD graphics).



> GP: On that note, do you have any fantasies about working with the Wii, which doesn't use HD graphics?
> 
> Kojima: Wii! [laughs] Yes, I will do it. I'm saying this every day. [laughs] But first, I have to face this giant that is called Metal Gear Solid 4, so until I'm finished with that, I can't do anything.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2007)

He's got Lunar Knights coming out for DS in February...I can't wait for that...

And what will Kojima do with the Wii? I'd bet money it's something completely new, as he's expressed his slight distaste building around Metal Gear...I expect something completely off the wall and insanely awesome from him. Remember how good MGS1 was? Maybe he'll start something completely new and it'll be the beginning of his next big thing like that was...

(off-topic plug: go to Does Anemone have an eating disorder? and read today's news post...I feel special 'cause it's about me! And the comic is just hilarious...)


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> (off-topic plug: go to by definition and read today's news post...I feel special 'cause it's about me! And the comic is just hilarious...)


Wow, I hope I'll be there one day!


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2007)

Oh god...now I have to go...I've got an invite...I just don't have the money (f'ing planes!)...but now...I must find a way!


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

Just do it, you lucky bastard.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> Just do it, you lucky bastard.


Can I borrow $600?


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

Only if you use them to buy a PS3.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> Only if you use them to buy a PS3.


I was goin' for the iPhone actually...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 22, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I was goin' for the iPhone actually...



Iphone is a waste. Go for the new helio. Half the price, actually even cheaper then half the price and same features with more space.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Iphone is a waste. Go for the new helio. Half the price, actually even cheaper then half the price and same features with more space.



Oddly, my brother got a Helio (Kickflip) a few weeks ago. Although he installed most of the software (Sync software and Media Mover) on my laptop, since his is too old to support it.

*continues waiting for a VC game that I'll be interested in getting*


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2007)

il only use VC if it gets games like goldeneye and star fox

got my component cable in today


day and night difference


----------



## Aman (Jan 22, 2007)

1363 3877 2118 7293

Add me or die.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2007)

StarFox64 would be nice...

...am I the only one hoping to see Blast Corps?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2007)

Well The Legend of Zelda Link to the Past is up on the Virtual Console


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 22, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Well The Legend of Zelda Link to the Past is up on the Virtual Console



Are you serious? In America?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2007)

Yes in america.  ( the link is over at ign as well for the VC mondays thing )


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 22, 2007)

Wario ware Smooth Moves rocked yesterday with my friends... made us laugh a ton... my arms still hurt XD...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2007)

Heh, wish your arms fell off


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 22, 2007)

Blind Itachi said:


> me too.. they hurt like hell... but it was worth it XD...



you don't seem to understand the point of my post


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 22, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Heh, wish your arms fell off



me too.. they hurt like hell... but it was worth it XD...


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 22, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Warioware.  The novelty of gameplay quickly fades.  All you are left with is a game made over a weekend by a five year old.

The Starfox game rocks though...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 22, 2007)

yep.. that's why it's not mine ...


----------



## ~Kaio-Cam~ (Jan 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yes, yes yes!  U.N. Squadron was one of the coolest shooters out there and it was really challenging to boot.  Napalm ftw!
> 
> And I did just get LTTP on the VC today.  Smexyness indeed.



yes! that's what i'm talking about. That game has the best music for a SNES game as well.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2007)

*Exclusive: Nintendo Power March 2007 Info!*




Sonic comes out in March  

( quite a bit of updates and the site is still posting some from the mag )

Also Super Papper Maio is being release in April !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 22, 2007)

A Link to the Past... was that the Zelda game on the SNES or was that the side-scrolling Zelda game for the NES?

I haven't turned my Wii on for a month or so now. I should probably try to finish some of those games, like Twilight Princess or even Rayman. For some reason now, games without voice-acting just don't engage me as much as they used to. I've still got a bunch of GC games that I never finished, such as Metroid Prime and Star Fox Adventures. MP, I actually got to 50% completion, but the X-ray visor made me put it down because I wanted to avoid motion sickness. SFA, I played it for a total of 3 hours, off and on, and found it to be totally boring. I ended up watching someone else play it and get about halfway through. It was almost more fun that way.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 22, 2007)

it was the SNES one. the side scrolling zelda is called Zelda 2 the adventures of link.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Jan 23, 2007)

I finally have a freaking wii!!!!!! I'm so happy. I've been trying for weeks to find one, and I finally got one. (and no that's not funny =p) Fred Meyer got some in and I managed to get down to the store in time to get one. I bought twilight princess (of course) and Red Steel. Plus I'll be getting DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 soon. Anyways....wii sports is great, I'm loving twilight princess, I havent really gotten into red steel much yet as I only just got the system but I'm excited for it as well. Okay well that's all, I just had to proclaim to you all that I finally got a Nintendo Wii =D


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 23, 2007)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> I finally have a freaking wii!!!!!! I'm so happy. I've been trying for weeks to find one, and I finally got one. (and no that's not funny =p) Fred Meyer got some in and I managed to get down to the store in time to get one. I bought twilight princess (of course) and Red Steel. Plus I'll be getting DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 soon. Anyways....wii sports is great, I'm loving twilight princess, I havent really gotten into red steel much yet as I only just got the system but I'm excited for it as well. Okay well that's all, I just had to proclaim to you all that I finally got a Nintendo Wii =D



Congrats, hope you enjoy


----------



## Aman (Jan 23, 2007)

Added ya, nmaster.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Jan 23, 2007)

Well...Kojima is supposed to be working on that Project S game after MGS4 so eh.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 23, 2007)

* Wii Declared 'Official' Console of Six Flags!*



*
*



> The agreement will bring Wii gaming stations to select Six Flags locations so park-goers can check out the console free of charge beginning in 2007. Nintendo and Six Flags will launch additional marketing initiatives including a Six Flags sweepstakes on Nintendo.com.
> 
> The deal also underlines Nintendo?s strategy of making the Wii a family-oriented gaming device with wide appeal.
> 
> Six Flags president and CEO Mark Shapiro said in a statement, "This agreement with Nintendo enables us to partner with a company, and a product, that has major relevance in the lives of today's families.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 23, 2007)

I just beat twilight princess


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats! ^^

And here's a video on how MK:Armaggedon will work for the Wii.

Link removed

Interesting and kinda funny.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

How about


punches and kicks?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 23, 2007)

The controller has buttons.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

Why didn't they show that then? D:


----------



## Pikachuwii (Jan 23, 2007)

are there going to be a mario kart for wiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 23, 2007)

ofcourse there will be


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 23, 2007)

Pikachuwii said:


> are there going to be a mario kart for wiiiiiiiiiiiiii?


There isn't one announced, but it is a Nintendo system so there will surely be one.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2007)

I have a question for anyone who's Purchased Wii Play yet...

Is it worth it? I mean I have people over alot and we really enjoy all the party games, so if its just because it's party games thats okay. But what I want to know is if they're fun and entertaining? And mainly how is duck hunt? lol.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I have a question for anyone who's Purchased Wii Play yet...
> 
> Is it worth it? I mean I have people over alot and we really enjoy all the party games, so if its just because it's party games thats okay. But what I want to know is if they're fun and entertaining? And mainly how is duck hunt? lol.



to be honest, its only worth it for the controller, the game is pretty bad, most party games bored the hell out of me and my friend


duck hunt is win


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2007)

@ to all doubtfull Wii buyers.

no offense to anyone or anything but i honestly think if people do not think its worth it ( the Wii ) and asking others if it is should not buy it. Why? because you feel unease about your decsion of purchasing it and do not think its the right choice. 

I got it because i played Zelda TWP, Elebits and Tramua center and i loved those games and i felt that those games alone made the system worth it for me. ( plus metal slug anthology) 

so what do i think? i think if you like a few games and you also like to play the future titles that are coming out then do not ask ppl if its worth it. If you think you had fun with a title and you liked it get the system.

why do i say this? because people miss out on alot of great things in life just because of lisening to others instead of there own likes etc. I can see getting  a second opinon is good but to me it sounds like you have fun playing the system and thats good enough for a purchase imo.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 24, 2007)

I've heard it's excellent and plan on purchasing it when it comes out.


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 24, 2007)

2Shea is talking about Wii Play the game... not the entire Wii system.

Way to blow a simple review request out of proportion Ssj3.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2007)

RockLee said:


> I've heard it's excellent and plan on purchasing it when it comes out.



unless you need the extra controller, its wasted money


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 24, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> 2Shea is talking about Wii Play the game... not the entire Wii system.
> 
> Way to blow a simple review request out of proportion.



danmit to hell my eyes are bad  thx for pointing that out i will just kill the quote and make that post to all buyers who are doubtful on the wii.


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2007)

XD





Vegitto-kun said:


> unless you need the extra controller, its wasted money


Well, that should be obvious. The controller is why it costs that much.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 24, 2007)

Lmao, yeah Goku I've had the Wii since launch day xDD


But anyway, thanks for those of you who knew what I was talking about it. I may get it just for the extra controller... Because I do need one. Plus just having duck hunt would be great lol.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 24, 2007)

Get it. It's a 10$ game bundled with a controller. For 10$, you get what you pay for and it's mostly good in multiplayer.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 24, 2007)

but if you don't want a extra controller


don't buy it

apart from duck hunt it sucks


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2007)

At first, I thought someone had posted it, but it seems like no one has.

Here are some of the games being released in the US during the first quarter, this doesn't seem like the finished list though, or Mario Party 8 would've been there.

- Feb. 14 Wii Play with Wii Remote Nintendo 
- March 27 Disney’s Meet the Robinsons Buena Vista 
- March Bust-A-Move Bash Majesco 
- March Prince of Persia Rival Swords Ubisoft 
- March TMNT (Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles) Ubisoft 
- March Bionicle Heroes Eidos 
- March Blazing Angels Squadrons of WWII Ubisoft 
- Q1 Tiger Woods PGA Tour 07 EA 
- Q1 SSX Blur EA 
- Q1 The Godfather Blackhand Edition EA 
- Q1 Medal of Honor Vanguard EA 
- Q1 Sonic and the Secret Rings Sega


And damn, these ''awesome upcoming Wii titles that are far into development and you don't even know about them'' Casamassina and Bozon keep on talking about are making me mad. I wanna see them, damn it!


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 24, 2007)

Aman said:


> At first, I thought someone had posted it, but it seems like no one has.
> 
> Here are some of the games being released in the US during the first quarter, this doesn't seem like the finished list though, or Mario Party 8 would've been there.
> 
> ...


That's not a very great lineup if you ask me, but I'm sure there are those who are interested in those games.  It's still great to see that many games coming out so soon in a systems life.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 24, 2007)

2Shea said:


> I have a question for anyone who's Purchased Wii Play yet...
> 
> Is it worth it? I mean I have people over alot and we really enjoy all the party games, so if its just because it's party games thats okay. But what I want to know is if they're fun and entertaining? And mainly how is duck hunt? lol.



Get it for the controller.  Out of the nine games that are on it, I only really play two with my brother or Suz, the laser hockey (as we like to call it) and duck hunt.  Besides that, it's pretty shallow.  I will say it's pretty cool seeing all your Miis being put to use though.


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2007)

Stumpy said:


> That's not a very great lineup if you ask me, but I'm sure there are those who are interested in those games.  It's still great to see that many games coming out so soon in a systems life.


Well, I agree. I just hope MP3 doesn't get released too late.


----------



## Kakashi_8894 (Jan 24, 2007)

WII IS THE BEST

PS3 has okay graphics but WII is so much better


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Jan 24, 2007)

First time posting in this thread. A few friends check back here at least 10 times a day, so I figured I'd post.

I agree with what everyone is saying on Wii Play. It's only worth it for the contoller. I haven't played it myself, but it looks bad from what I've seen on IGN. Besides Duck Hunt, are you sure there aren't any other good games? I thought Billiards looked good. There was a small billiards game in Wario Ware, and I liked the feel of it with the Wii remote.

IGN just released videos for Cooking Mama: Cook Off. () It looks pretty fun, but I'm only going to buy the game for my sister. She's only ten, but she loves to cook. She really liked Wii Sports and its simplicity, so I think she'll really like Cooking Mama. I'm planning on buying it for her birthday in May, since the game is released in April. Anyone else thinking of buying it?

EDIT: And, Kakashi, try not to double post. The mods won't get mad at you because you're new, but I'd avoid it in the future. If you want to add to a previous post, click on the edit button underneath it.


----------



## Stumpy (Jan 24, 2007)

Aman said:


> Well, I agree. I just hope MP3 doesn't get released too late.


I agree with the guy that posted this.


			
				Shigeru Miyamoto said:
			
		

> A delayed game is eventually good, a bad game is bad forever.


I can wait as long as the delay is for the better of the game.


----------



## Aman (Jan 24, 2007)

Kakashi_8894 said:


> PS3 has okay graphics but WII is so much better


 **


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2007)

Kakashi_8894 said:


> PS3 has okay graphics but WII is so much better


Please don't troll the Sony fanboys...even the Wii fans don't claim that...(can hear crazymtf laughing from here)

BTW, Aman, I added you too now. And I bought LoZ:LttP today!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 24, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that list of coming games yesterday. It looks like the only Wii game I'll be getting before March will be Naruto EX. I need no WiiPlay, mainly because I already have 4 controllers, so there's little point to get a fifth one at the moment. Hm... maybe when they come out in different colors or if it's a special edition one or something.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2007)

Wii Play and Naruto EX are my purchases next month...FF6 and Lunar Knights for handheld...then I think I'm good for a little while with rentals and VC titles...


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 24, 2007)

What about KH3 later?^^^

.........A LOT later......

Will Naruto EX have Wi-Fi?

Cuz if it won't, that sucks.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 24, 2007)

It don't...but it hasn't bothered me with the first 4...it's made to be a party game. Offline multiplayer is always the best.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 24, 2007)

Wii's looking to be a party machine, yo.

Man, it's gonna be the shit for multiplayer and stuff.

Still can't wait for the epic 1 player stuff, like Prime, Paper Mario, Mario Galaxy and Fire Emblem. 8D


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2007)

Yeah...but Smash is teh big one for me and all my friendz...that's THE party game...no better one ever made...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

One thing i hope they add in this super smash is 8 player online . Seriously it could happen and if it did that would be pretty bad ass and crazy


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

Friend imported Bleach for Wii. It's coming in next week, is it any good? I think Donkey you have it, was it any good? I may try it out if i go there next weekend.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 25, 2007)

true story: I smacked the shit out of my buddies son while playing Wii :amazed actually it wasn't that bad i swung the wii mote during wii bowling and didn't see him there, he's 3.  Then he cried for 5 minutes then he faked crying for 10 minutes, and everything was fine


----------



## slimscane (Jan 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> One thing i hope they add in this super smash is 8 player online . Seriously it could happen and if it did that would be pretty bad ass and crazy



I hope they don't make it 8 player , and really, the only thing that I hope is that it doesn't lag, I have played the original smash bros online with lag and it destroys it, worse that it does most games.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I hope they don't make it 8 player , and really, the only thing that I hope is that it doesn't lag, I have played the original smash bros online with lag and it destroys it, worse that it does most games.



Super smash online through Emulator or IP tunneling with the Cube? ( though thats kinda impossible with that game , though it was possible with mario kart DD) 

i do not think it would lag there is a chance it could lag as well but if they want to make the game bad ass thats one way to do it.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2007)

I'd like to see 4-player online...8-player offline or 8-player WLAN...


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It don't...but it hasn't bothered me with the first 4...it's made to be a party game. Offline multiplayer is always the best.



Bullshit


And the wii being a party game console IS a bad thing


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2007)

And that's why your a failure of a human being...

 Party Time!


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2007)

Brawl with 8 players on-line... seems like it would be hectic. It would be interesting if we could zoom in or out on our character manually if we were playing on-line though. That would make it easier to concentrate on mini-one-on-one battles during a round, instead of having the screen zoom out to cover all of the players. If they did that with 8 players, it wouldn't be too bad.

Came across this catchy tune in Swedish today though. Who's the Swede here, Aman, was it? Interesting concept for a song... I guess.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> Bullshit
> 
> 
> And the wii being a party game console IS a bad thing


I kinda always thought as Nintendo consoles as Party consoles, Wii being the better ones.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Brawl with 8 players on-line... seems like it would be hectic. It would be interesting if we could zoom in or out on our character manually if we were playing on-line though. That would make it easier to concentrate on mini-one-on-one battles during a round, instead of having the screen zoom out to cover all of the players. If they did that with 8 players, it wouldn't be too bad.


And then crap would randomly fly from the other side of the screen and nail you off. Pwnd.

Definitely could go at least 6. 8 would be fine in the bigger arenas like Hyrule Temple...

Screw it...let's just go 20-player brawl... 

_(644 posts! Yay 64!)_


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 25, 2007)

Lmao, sorry Wii being a party system is great. The only people who don't like party systems have no group of friends who like to get together and play.

I leave all my serious gaming for the PC anyway, give or take a few games.


Anyway! SSMBM will most definitely be online, but I'd say it will be 6 not 8.


----------



## Dave (Jan 25, 2007)

when does brawl come out again?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Lmao, sorry Wii being a party system is great. The only people who don't like party systems have no group of friends who like to get together and play.
> 
> I leave all my serious gaming for the PC, give or take a few games.


Exactly! Nicely said...



Axel said:


> when does brawl come out again?


When Jesus comes back...in fact...I hear he's a secret character...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Lmao, sorry Wii being a party system is great. The only people who don't like party systems have no group of friends who like to get together and play.
> 
> I leave all my serious gaming for the PC anyway, give or take a few games.
> 
> ...



Yeah it's what i just said. Wii is a party system, fun with friends, boring alone and online. But when friends come over it's easy to get into without needing to know what the games are about really. Tus a console for non-casual - casual gamers.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

Bored alone? what games are you playing? Zelda, Call of Duty 3 , tramua center , elebits  etc there are plenty of good one player games out for wii atm and they keep getting better like with Sonic, Super papper mario etc.


anyways here is IGN insider videos only ( wii playground stuff) showing off some japan games etc


The Thread Of Failure


The Thread Of Failure


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 25, 2007)

I believe that was one of the main goals of the Wii, to bring people together to play together.  All their commercials that are televised nowadays don't have one person sitting in front of the TV, its those two Japanese dudes bringing the party to random folk all over America.  

On another note... they're funny. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Bored alone? what games are you playing? Zelda, Call of Duty 3 , tramua center , elebits  etc there are plenty of good one player games out for wii atm and they keep getting better like with Sonic, Super papper mario etc.
> 
> 
> anyways here is IGN insider videos only ( wii playground stuff) showing off some japan games etc
> ...



Didn't mean bored, meant like the system is for multiplayer games together. The online is not up to the status of XBOX live or anything at the moment. The games are simple, fun, and good with lots of people. Games like Gears, halo are for online play mostly and God Of War, Metal Gear, games like these are more complex, more fun to play alone then games like Excite truck and red steel and such. Games like Warioware are more for parties, while MGS is more for single player. See what i mean?


----------



## Aman (Jan 25, 2007)

Stop talking about SSBB ffs.

Makes me think about the months I have to wait for it to come. T_T

I wouldn't want 8 players online though... 4 players or a huge tournament is more than enough for me. Although it would be nice as an option if they make it lag free.


----------



## Aman (Jan 25, 2007)

, 1.5 million VC games have been sold, 1.4 million Wii users have gone online and 3.5 million DS users have used the WiFi connection. NSMB has sold 8.6 million copies worldwide, and Nintendo mangaged to ship 4 million consoles during 2006. Out of the 4 million, 3,19 million made it to stores before the year's end.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 25, 2007)

Right now they are going for 4 player online lag-free. I think to ask for more is to set yourself up for disappointment.

I... Why would a console being called a "party console" be a bad thing?

Also, while I do believe PS3 and 360 will be able to deliver more epic 1 player games, I do believe that single player will not suffer on the Wii at all.

The online... as long as I can play online and host games like battle.net does, I won't mind in the slightest.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Right now they are going for 4 player online lag-free. I think to ask for more is to set yourself up for disappointment.
> 
> I... Why would a console being called a "party console" be a bad thing?
> 
> ...



Why does everyone keep saying "Party console = bad thing" I never said bad thing, unless of course your referring to Vegitto post. Nintendo has always been about friends close by playing short burst games. Never said Wii will not have Epic 1 player games, just not on the level of as many as Xbox and Playstation line. There more short burst, play it while it's hot, with friends, kind of games is all. And online to me is so far a joke at the moment it's like one game that can go online, plus i heard pokemon could lag at times. Plus it's not even out in America. The online has AlOT to improve. But like i said i never pictured a Nintendo system about online, all about offline multiplayer madness is how i viewed most Nintendo products. 

As for Super Smash, i wouldn't care if it was online or not, have enough friends here dying to play it.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 25, 2007)

I was talking about Vegitto.

And I was reminding myself that Nintendo has their 1 player epic. A good bunch of my friends left for college, for 1 player is suddendly important to me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

If I want to play multiplayer I will go online, I don't give a damn about party games as I only have one gaming friend that barely comes here anyway


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2007)

> If I want to play multiplayer I will go online, I don't give a damn about party games as I only have one gaming friend that barely comes here anyway



lol.
________

I don't care much for Nintendo's online play, if I need to play the game with someone, I am sure I could just about manage getting 4 people to come round. As long as it functions its cool to me.


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

Kirin said:


> lol.
> ________
> 
> I don't care much for Nintendo's online play, if I need to play the game with someone, I am sure I could just about manage getting 4 people to come round. As long as it functions its cool to me.



Have fun sharing one small screen with 4 people


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

^ Sadly you never played 4 player games on the Wii yet hence split screen is old school now ( well minus for red steel) alot of other games lik elebits etc are on 1 screen


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2007)

> Have fun sharing one small screen with 4 people



It never really bothered me in the past .


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

owning a HD screen has made me greedy


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2007)

> owning a HD screen has made me greedy



....... How so?


----------



## Vegitto-kun (Jan 25, 2007)

I want all the fancy for myself >_<


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2007)

Vegitto-kun said:


> If I want to play multiplayer I will go online, I don't give a damn about party games as I only have one gaming friend that barely comes here anyway


    





> Have fun sharing one small screen with 4 people


I will, thanx. So worth it when your friends are within trash talk AND punching distance of you while playing.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2007)

^lmao, good one XDDDDD EDIT, that was originally for Vegitto, but I guess it could work for nmasters post aswell (at least to the smiley avalanche)
I need to get a HD screen >__< I'm currently playing on my old 13" mono TV X___x

EDIT:
@nmaster:"I will, thanx. So worth it when your friends are within trash talk AND punching distance of you while playing. "
you took the words out of my mouth 

seriously, I think it's way more fun to play with a friend or three in spitscreen as opposed to playing against them, or other people online, it's more cozy (plus you can hit those who are too good) xD
altough I can see how it'll be more cozy online now with voice chat ^^


----------



## Gunners (Jan 25, 2007)

> I want all the fancy for myself >_<



That's quite sad too be honest. You an only child?



> I will, thanx. So worth it when your friends are within trash talk AND punching distance of you while playing.



Exactly, I like being around people. Even with online play it doesn't beat being around people. Kinda like MSN and actually meeting up with your freinds.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 25, 2007)

Alot of rumors going around that Super Mario Galaxy is delayed untill Q4 of 2007. Great now I have nothing to see forward after SSX Blur for months.


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

I play my Wii on my 52 inch HDTV and I can pretty much say that the graphics pretty much blow in every game (and yes I do have the component cables)
everybody has 4 big screens when we play multiplayer but the graphics and gameplay make it feel like I was playing the N64

What i'm trying to say is you don't need a HDTV for the Wii because it's not really giving you anything stunning


----------



## Aman (Jan 25, 2007)

I agree with the others, I love playing split screen with loads of people, not on my own and playing with them online. >_< Obviously, online can be a lot of fun too, but it can never beat normal multiplayer.

I was just raised that way though, I don't like being alone.


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

The ONLY good multiplayer game thats going to come out for the Wii will be SSBB

and when it comes out I'm going to take my Wii to my friends house and were going to play all day and talk sh*t to each other 

(we were big on SSBM and Halo {lan parties} so it'll be fun to do that again)


----------



## DeepThought (Jan 25, 2007)

> and when it comes out I'm going to take my Wii to my friends house and were going to play all day and talk sh*t to each other



So you like the dirty talk huh?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2007)

SSBB with 8 players Wi-Fi?

Now THAT would be CRAZY!!!!


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> So you like the dirty talk huh?




Only if I'm pwning my friends then I'll have to t-bag them and tell them I'm t-bagging them while there sitting right next to me and watching me t-bag them on the same screen which makes it almost pointless but makes me feel better by rubbing it in there faces

(We do talk dirty sometimes like "So, did you like it when I put it in your @ss"....LOL)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> SSBB with 8 players Wi-Fi?
> 
> Now THAT would be CRAZY!!!!



that would be heavenly! 

...First I need to get a wii though


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 25, 2007)

hey whats up! guess what, im back with no luck yet 

so Im going to walmart this sunday (there are like.. 4 walmarts "near"), this walmart is in a small town so Im pretty sure I wont see people making rows in order to get the wii so do you think its safe to say that I'll have a wii if I get there at 7:30 AM??

The closest walmart is like 2 hours away from where I live, so what do u guys think?

by the way my postal code is 78503.


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

wow!!!, you have shortages of Wiis?????

Over here almost every store has a couple 360s, PS3s, and Wiis, just laying around

(Not the boxes with nothing in them but the actual systems)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2007)

I have yet to see a single Wii irl T___T


----------



## Dave (Jan 25, 2007)

i see....sounds like a good year for the wii


----------



## RockLee (Jan 25, 2007)

I personally like playing with others in real life. I dunno.

If I manage to get an HDTV, I don't need more than 480p, so whatever. That's what Nintendo supports anyways.

Besides, I cannot think of a multiplayer game that requires splitscreen right now. Well, Red Steel and MonkeyBall would be two. But Sports, Play, Wario, and DBZ aren't split screen.

Only online multiplayer I rather like is for DotA, really.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 25, 2007)

Well, i went to my local best buy and only saw Wii accessories, but no Wiis.

PS3 is completely left alone.

Wii console was being played, but PS3 was dusty. HAHAHA

I saw like 6 girls around age 14 going to DS section to check out the games, and a crowd of crazy men and kids looking at Wii games and trying out the wii.


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Besides, I cannot think of a multiplayer game that requires splitscreen right now. Well, Red Steel and MonkeyBall would be two. But Sports, Play, Wario, and DBZ aren't split screen.




Red Steel feels and looks like a bootleg version of Goldeneye 007 for the N64 in multiplayer
Wii Sports IS split screen

IF it's on the Wii and on another system your better off getting it for the other system


----------



## Kayo (Jan 25, 2007)

DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 is also split screen


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 25, 2007)

Is it me or are Wii titles getting relativly LOW scores 

and the same game on another console getting HIGHER scores???


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 25, 2007)

"IF it's on the Wii and on another system your better off getting it for the other system" 

yeah, unless they've done something really interesting with the wii version (with the controls for example) 
but if they are identical I would agree, but I doubt they would be in most cases ^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

Going to update the sales thread with some more figures ( nintendo hardware / software sales for each system) so the next post i make in that thread will be a nice one be sure to check it out.


i updated it just recently with financial reports of microsoft and nintendo. here are nintendos



> Nintendo set a new record income.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Volken (Jan 25, 2007)

I personally like games more on the Wii that have been on other consoles. Trauma Center is a good example. And although I never played DBZ: BT2, I played BT1 on the PS2 and I like the Wii controls a little bit more. It's a lot harder to pull off some moves, but it's feels so much sweeter.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I personally like games more on the Wii that have been on other consoles. Trauma Center is a good example. And although I never played DBZ: BT2, I played BT1 on the PS2 and I like the Wii controls a little bit more. It's a lot harder to pull off some moves, but it's feels so much sweeter.



I agree tramua center feel better on wii and dbz is hard to get used to but as a dbz fan after i got used to them i loved all the motion stuff.


also HUGE update in the sales thread

best

DS sold over 35 million consoles worldwide as of the end of the year  (2006) Wii sold over 3 million and of course there are software sale figures and other hardware figures. check it out


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

Truma center of course feels better on the Wii, it also plays better, it's longer, and looks alot better  Games like COD3 blow on Wii, why? Cause Wii has no online and without online for a shooter, it usually feels lonely.


----------



## Volken (Jan 25, 2007)

I could imagine that COD3 on the Wii wouldn't be pulled off as well as others. But I guess those aren't really the type of games that will shine on the Wii.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I could imagine that COD3 on the Wii wouldn't be pulled off as well as others. But I guess those aren't really the type of games that will shine on the Wii.



 the online was not ready yet but will be and matt has said so. I mean in the first player experience wii can shine very well in and COD3 has very good controls for the first player. but i do agree COD3 is more of the multiplayer experience than the single player and they basically rushed the wiis verison.


Though matt from ign allready confirmed we are getting a good handfull of online games this year


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

^Ah any good games?


----------



## Shiron (Jan 25, 2007)

Okay, I have a weird problem (forgive me if I shouldn't be posting this here)...

My Wiimote suddenly stopped working. No matter what I do with the Wii remote, nothing happens, execpt the four blue lights on it flash a few times when I press the buttons. I know it's not the batteries, since I had just checked them before this started happenng, and it won't work no matter what range I try it from. So... any ideas what's causing this?


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2007)

Smash. That's all that matters.

Yeah, if you read most the multiplayer reviews, COD3 is a good example, often times they'll admit the Wii controls are actually a nice addition, and often worth the loss in graphics. But you can't expect it to get as high a score with an entire multiplayer option removed...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

he knows of games that he cannot talk about yet ,but the ones he did mention where of course mario party 8 , smash , battlion wars 2 ( this even has Online co op and 6 other online modes, and BW game series is quite fun if you like stratgic army based fighters) mario strikers, and something else. this does not count the games he cannot talk about yet.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 25, 2007)

> My Wiimote suddenly stopped working. No matter what I do with the Wii remote, nothing happens, execpt the four blue lights on it flash a few times when I press the buttons. I know it's not the batteries, since I had just checked them before this started happenng, and it won't work no matter what range I try it from. So... any ideas what's causing this?



Did ya hit it?

If not, call Nintendo support. They have literally the best customer support accross industries, or at least among the best. If anything, they may replace your Wiimote.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 25, 2007)

Nate River said:


> Okay, I have a weird problem (forgive me if I shouldn't be posting this here)...
> 
> My Wiimote suddenly stopped working. No matter what I do with the Wii remote, nothing happens, execpt the four blue lights on it flash a few times when I press the buttons. I know it's not the batteries, since I had just checked them before this started happenng, and it won't work no matter what range I try it from. So... any ideas what's causing this?


Sounds like it's not synced...turn on the Wii, take off the back cover of the Wiimote. Hit sync on the Wiimote, then sync under the front flap of the Wii...


----------



## Volken (Jan 25, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> he knows of games that he cannot talk about yet ,but the ones he did mention where of course mario party 8 , smash , battlion wars 2 ( this even has Online co op and 6 other online modes, and BW game series is quite fun if you like stratgic army based fighters) mario strikers, and something else. this does not count the games he cannot talk about yet.



Mario party and mario strikers online? That might be pretty fun. I never really expected those games to go online but I guess an online addition to any game makes it so much better.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2007)

Nate River said:


> Okay, I have a weird problem (forgive me if I shouldn't be posting this here)...
> 
> My Wiimote suddenly stopped working. No matter what I do with the Wii remote, nothing happens, execpt the four blue lights on it flash a few times when I press the buttons. I know it's not the batteries, since I had just checked them before this started happenng, and it won't work no matter what range I try it from. So... any ideas what's causing this?



If those other suggestions don't help, unplug your Wii and then power it up again. I had to do that to take care of the same problem with my Wii.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 25, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Sounds like it's not synced...turn on the Wii, take off the back cover of the Wiimote. Hit sync on the Wiimote, then sync under the front flap of the Wii...


Nope, still not working.

Oh well, I think I'll just call Nintendo then.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2007)

Go with my suggestion first.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 25, 2007)

Ah, it's working again. I decided to give it one last reset/sync attempt before calling Nintendo and it started working again. Huh, weird, wonder what that was all about...


----------



## FFLN (Jan 25, 2007)

When that happened to me, I was loading TP and after doing the A+B thing the remotes stopped responding. I tried resynching, but none of the remotes worked, so I just restarted everything. The power button didn't work either, so it was fully manual.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

Well alot of people here are going to be bitching soon after reading what i have to post. It seems that most people here do not go to ign.com ( well the mailbag section in the wii section)




> More About Online
> 
> We all knew that Nintendo stated the online multiplayer wasn't going to be ready for launch and that the first game to use it is going to be Pokemon Battle Revolution. But even though the game has been out in Japan since launch, NoA still hasn't dated it yet.
> 
> ...




Matts response



> Nintendo's been slow with the online stuff, as I mentioned above, but it is coming and I think that by mid-year we'll see a handful of games that fully support; many more by the end of the year. Bear in mind that third parties are only now starting to look into the Wii's online infrastructure and hence the games that will support it are just being made.
> 
> That being true, if you're looking for the company to duplicate Xbox Live, you're very likely to be disappointed. Contrary to our initial thoughts, especially after we discovered Wii system numbers, it turns out that Nintendo is going to require that peeps enter individual friend codes for each online game. Your Wii system number is there primarily for Miis, e-mail, and other stuff like that. Already, Pokemon Battle Revolution in Japan requires players to enter the codes of their friends, which are entirely separate from your Wii system number. Nintendo seems intent on fostering the same secluded, safe and entirely unintuitive online experience that the DS offers, which is a shame.
> 
> -- Matt


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 25, 2007)

So in other words, Wii will be crap to average online? Well a step up from gamecube, step down from PS2 online. No where near XBOX. Owell they'll get it one day, for now they keep multiplayer with people in the same room.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So in other words, Wii will be crap to average online? Well a step up from gamecube, step down from PS2 online. No where near XBOX. Owell they'll get it one day, for now they keep multiplayer with people in the same room.



Well to be fair PS2 online was not that great Wii is powerful enough to handle a 16 online multiplayer ( hence its more powerful than a PS2/xbox) sucky thing is the friend code system.  

though what about games which use Wii connect 24? this part puzzles me, you see in elebits konami used the Wii connect 24 service to send maps to your friends etc. Not really sure why they could not use that service more, maybe they will and push it forward but i have yet to see anyone talk about the Wii connect 24 service much. Elebits was one of the only games to use it.


So i hope that alot of future titles use the Wii connect 24 serivice , although they are just getting games made for online meaning 3rd parties just got there software ready for it not to long ago.

you can read the other questions ( there is another online question ) at the mail bag it self, he gives some hints as well.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 25, 2007)

It's been known that Battle Revolution is currently using the DS Wifi connection to get its online play, thus the use of Friend Codes.  Wii online will only be making use of the system codes, not individual games like Battle Revo.

I'm not bothered anyway about it.  I didn't get the Wii because of it's possible online gaming capabilities.

EDIT:  Look out, it's the Wiibot!

Part 3

i.e. think production facility robot arm controlled by a wiimote XD


----------



## Volken (Jan 26, 2007)

That has to be one of the coolest things that's been done with the wii


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 26, 2007)

Indeed.  It was awesome when they busted out the sword. 

As for new channels, the News Channel is up and running now. ^^


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's been known that Battle Revolution is currently using the DS Wifi connection to get its online play, thus the use of Friend Codes.  Wii online will only be making use of the system codes, not individual games like Battle Revo.


Phew... **


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2007)

I added you to the list 

And whenever I try to get on the news channel, I get an error code: 51332

But everything else works fine (Weather channel, Internet channel, etc..):S


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

The News Channel is working for me.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> The News Channel is working for me.



*stabs* 

It's really weird because the forecast channel and internet channel works fine for me >_<


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

There, there. 



Btw, MK64 is out in Europe.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 26, 2007)

Mariokart 64?


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

Yep.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 26, 2007)

I didn't think the news channel came until tomorrow...is it maybe only in some territories right now? (my Wii's packed right now, going out for the weekend, won't be able to check 'til Monday...)


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 26, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I didn't think the news channel came until tomorrow...is it maybe only in some territories right now? (my Wii's packed right now, going out for the weekend, won't be able to check 'til Monday...)



No, it's out everywhere as of today.


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

o_O Suddenly I can't use the Forecast Channel. This is what it says:

''There is a problem with the Wii System Memory. You cannot use WiiConnect24. Return to the Wii Menu and follow the on-screen instructions.''

Yeah right, then why can I use the other online channels?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Jan 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> o_O Suddenly I can't use the Forecast Channel. This is what it says:
> 
> ''There is a problem with the Wii System Memory. You cannot use WiiConnect24. Return to the Wii Menu and follow the on-screen instructions.''
> 
> Yeah right, then why can I use the other online channels?



LOL...It works perfectly fine for me. Now you know how I feel about not being to connect to the News Channel


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

Probably worse for you though, since you can't try out the new channel!


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

Now you know how I feel!

EDIT: The Forecast Channel works now, haha! 


Hope your News Channel starts working soon too. <3


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Jan 26, 2007)

Yay for the newschannel!  My arm hurts a little, been playing for like .. uhh .. 4 hours XD Gunstar Heroes + Wii Sports = Win!

edit: 200 posts!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2007)

man i like going to rome and finding out the news! awesome


----------



## Raw 1 (Jan 26, 2007)

I doubt ppl wake up and turn on there wii like ppl wake up and turn on there ps3s and 360s and actually PLAY ONLINE

Now we can tell the weather on the Wii (AMAZIZING)

Why don't they come out with some multiplayer games that you can play ONLINE!!!

360 needs a weather channel (I don't know if PS3 does)
So when i'm playing and I can see if its cold or hot outside and I can dress properly according to the weather
or maybe I wouldn't go out if I knew how cold/hot it was

But I degress (LOL), Wii needs good games online, NO LAG, and it needed it 4 months ago, up to 8 players (thats probably the max for the Wii)
(I actually bought Call of Duty 3 for the Wii over the 360 and returned it the moment I found out that it didn't have online play)


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2007)

Wii can handle more than 8 players online and ya wii does need online games but at least they did not rush there online games or online structure like other companys have , there online games will come and i can wait for a good online game instead of a mediocore one like COD3s.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 26, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Wii can handle more than 8 players online and ya wii does need online games but at least they did not rush there online games or online structure like other companys have , there online games will come and i can wait for a good online game instead of a mediocore one like COD3s.



yeah me too, I'd much rater wait a little longer than get some mediocre bullshit  

Hopefully I'll get to buy the Wii around february  
does it come with wifi or somethgin or how does the online come into play.
I mean, how do I get my hands on the online aspects?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 26, 2007)

The system has built in Wi fi so you can jump online right out of the box. If you do not have  wi fi adapter ( like the nintendo ds one ) or a wi fi router you can purcahse a Nintendo lan adapter which will let you hook up with a wired connection. ( hence one of the reasons why the usb ports are on the back of the sytem)


Pokemon battle revoultion is the first online game for wii ( well in a whole its allready out in japan )


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 26, 2007)

ah awesome, since I have wireless internet it's basically just pluggin in the Wii and then enjoy? 
awesome.Most awesome 

Looking forward to the day I can play Wii games against/with you guys


----------



## Traveler (Jan 26, 2007)

Hey what about left handers? Every game I see for the Wii is for right handers... If I use my right hand I suck if I use my left hand it thinks that I'm doing something else. (I don't get why this has the best ratings! And why is there not going to be a new Gameboy? This company only cares about right handers!)


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 26, 2007)

Is that true? there aren't any options/settings to adjust it for lefties?


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2007)

I don't agree with raw in the sense Wii needs online cause even with it, it'll be on very few games, and it's Wii...i mean it's nothing like Halo 2 online or splinter cell. But I'm not going to buy a Wii for online, buying it for short burst games, kinda like why i bought the DS. As for the Wii channel, i agree with him there. It's a stupid weather channel, i don't see why you guys get all happy


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

Traveler said:


> Hey what about left handers? Every game I see for the Wii is for right handers... If I use my right hand I suck if I use my left hand it thinks that I'm doing something else. (I don't get why this has the best ratings! And why is there not going to be a new Gameboy? This company only cares about right handers!)


In games like Wii Sports, you can choose while it doesn't matter in games like Zelda. You can put the controller in your left hand and swing, it will react the same way.


crazymtf said:


> I don't agree with raw in the sense Wii needs online cause even with it, it'll be on very few games, and it's Wii...i mean it's nothing like Halo 2 online or splinter cell. But I'm not going to buy a Wii for online, buying it for short burst games, kinda like why i bought the DS. As for the Wii channel, i agree with him there. It's a stupid weather channel, i don't see why you guys get all happy


We haven't even talked about the Weather Channel... The News Channel just came out today, so we're discussing it.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 26, 2007)

A mod chip that doesn't allow playing import games? FAILURE!


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

Well, it's the first one.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> In games like Wii Sports, you can choose while it doesn't matter in games like Zelda. You can put the controller in your left hand and swing, it will react the same way.
> 
> *We haven't even talked about the Weather Channel... The News Channel just came out today, so we're discussing it*.



Even worse


----------



## ZE (Jan 26, 2007)

Weather Channel... The News Channel? What a fuck is that? Looks like there is some shit I don?t know about.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2007)

ZE said:


> Weather Channel... The News Channel? What a fuck is that? Looks like there is some shit I don?t know about.



To be honest, it's stupid crap you can view on the news in two minutes but they put it on the Wii basically.


----------



## ZE (Jan 26, 2007)

Good for them. The kids should watch the news and learn with them.


----------



## K-deps (Jan 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> To be honest, it's stupid crap you can view on the news in two minutes but they put it on the Wii basically.



I personally think the News and Forecast channel are very cool.
I would be using them if I had the USB connector


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Even worse


How so?


crazymtf said:


> To be honest, it's stupid crap you can view on the news in two minutes but they put it on the Wii basically.


Two minutes? You don't even know how it works, so keep quiet.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

> To be honest, it's stupid crap you can view on the news in two minutes but they put it on the Wii basically.



Lol, I don't see why it's needed I guess it doesn't cost so too me it is just a stupid features I guess.



> Two minutes? You don't even know how it works, *so keep quiet*.



Lets be civil Aman. If there is more to on the subject educate us on it.


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Lol, I don't see why it's needed I guess it doesn't cost so too me it is just a stupid features I guess.
> 
> 
> 
> Lets be civil Aman. If there is more to on the subject educate us on it.


You don't have to like it and you don't have to use it, but some people will and to come to this thread and say that something we're not talking about is stupid then that the other feature is even dumber, I don't see how that contributes to anything. Some people may like using the Globe and looking at news from the whole world on their Wii, I don't see why you would come here and say something like ''it's stupid crap you can view on the news in two minutes but they put it on the Wii basically.'' . 

The Channel was just released, the Wii owners should be able to talk about it without being bothered by unnecessary comments.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 26, 2007)

> You don't have to like it and you don't have to use it, but some people will and to come to this thread and say that something we're not talking about is stupid then that the other feature is even dumber, I don't see how that contributes to anything. Some people may like using the Globe and looking at news from the whole world on their Wii, I don't see why you would come here and say something like ''it's stupid crap you can view on the news in two minutes but they put it on the Wii basically.'' .



It's his honest opinion on the subject, if he wishes to make it, it's his business. To me it is a useless feature but it doesn't cost me any money so I am not bothered. One thing though, the time they spent on this could have been better spent on increasing their online play. Why you would pin it on the Wii, because it is covered by TV already and news papers, in a sense it is kinda stupid. You buy a console to break yourself away from the stress of life. You know times where you don't want too here about a child getting raped or how bad the weather is.



> The Channel was just released, the Wii owners should be able to talk about it without being bothered by unnecessary comments.



It isn't uncessary comments, it was a comment you disliked. But too me it gives more insight on what it is and how people's opinion vary over it.


----------



## Aman (Jan 26, 2007)

Kirin said:


> It's his honest opinion on the subject, if he wishes to make it, it's his business. To me it is a useless feature but it doesn't cost me any money so I am not bothered.


That's fine. 





> One thing though, the time they spent on this could have been better spent on increasing their online play. Why you would pin it on the Wii, because it is covered by TV already and news papers, in a sense it is kinda stupid. You buy a console to break yourself away from the stress of life. You know times where you don't want too here about a child getting raped or how bad the weather is.


The reason why there aren't any online games is because it was too late for the developers to put in an online mode when it was made available, and this wasn't even meant to be released now, it was supposed to be finished at launch. There are loads of categories, you can select the one you want to hear about or go around the Globe and choose news from a certain area. Nice feature to the ones that need it.


> It isn't uncessary comments, it was a comment you disliked. But too me it gives more insight on what it is and how people's opinion vary over it.


Yep, I disliked it because the reasoning for his opinion that he shared with us was that it's shit and that they basically took news that you can watch in two minutes and ''put it on the Wii''. 

Meh nvm, it's not like this is going to stop anything.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 26, 2007)

I like the news channel. The forecast channel is kind of useless...I've only used it twice, but I see the news channel as something I'm probably going to use a lot.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 26, 2007)

Man, when I get a Wii, it's going to be the shit.

News Channel ftw. FoxNews! 8D


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 26, 2007)

Some of these articles are really out there..."man with mannequin fetish sent to prison".


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> How so?
> *
> Two minutes? You don't even know how it works, so keep quiet.*



Guy ask me what it is, told him what i think of it, differs from you but of course your view has to be above mine  You keep quite if you don't like my view


----------



## rasengan08 (Jan 26, 2007)

sup pple whats goin down


----------



## Hylian (Jan 26, 2007)

don't you think its wierd the wii news channel has news for the ps3?


----------



## Deadmon (Jan 26, 2007)

They get News from AP, so no, it isn't weird. 

Although, that puppy story is sickening..


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2007)

kakashi741 said:


> sup pple whats goin down




nothin bro, im just here observing how a couple senior members act childish with each other about a channel on wii.

one of them seems to know what he is talking about, the other is talking crud about it and doesn't even have a wii to begin with so.....

yeah, just nothin..


----------



## Shiron (Jan 27, 2007)

Deadmon said:


> They get News from AP, so no, it isn't weird.
> 
> Although, that puppy story is sickening..


Yeah, I know, that one really bothered me...

On a more positive note, I found the article about the guy with amnesia pretty interesting and was glad that he got home okay and was able to get his memory back.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> nothin bro, im just here observing how a couple senior members act childish with each other about a channel on wii.
> 
> one of them seems to know what he is talking about, the other is talking crud about it and doesn't even have a wii to begin with so.....
> 
> yeah, just nothin..



Yet i'm getting one, how about you say who your talking about buddy. I know what it is, it's stupid IMO. OMG, Nintendo fans please don't get all pissy on me cause i think a stupid thing such as the news and weather channel are retarded. Sorry i don't agree it's "AWSOMZE"


----------



## Aman (Jan 27, 2007)

.

I hope Miyamoto reveals a lot at GDC, I hate it when Nintendo keep us waiting like this and we hear people in the industry keep hinting on stuff coming. T_T



So you'll be able to use the Wii Remote/Nunchuck combination, a Gamecube controller or a single Wii Remote. Sounds good.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2007)

i never really liked mortal kombat.

to me, they over exaggerated with the huge anounts of blood gushing out of a simple punch....

the only thing i liked from mk would be it's storyline.


----------



## Gunners (Jan 27, 2007)

I only played MK up to like 3 or triology one on playstation. I have played the later ones but I prefered the 2D versions.


----------



## rasengan08 (Jan 27, 2007)

sup peeps rasengan08 is here (kakashi741)


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2007)

wazaaaaa^^^


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 27, 2007)

yeah, I never really liked Mk either, there are so many better fighting games out there


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Mortal kombat sucks that's why. Need some DOA, Tekken, Soul caliber. That's the real good shit.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 27, 2007)

you speak the truth


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 27, 2007)

MK back in the day was pretty damn good. I was never a big fan because I'm not one for unnecessary gore, but gameplay wise MKII was an awesome fighter. Your 3D fighters all probably took a lot of inspiration from MK, so don't diss it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Man, when I get a Wii, it's going to be the shit.
> 
> News Channel ftw. FoxNews! 8D



ACtually the news channel is run by CNN 

the news channel kicks ass, i like checking the news in rome lol and japan i do not know why 


so im happy to see the VC doing extreamly well and more kick ass games going on it. IGN put up more reveiws for it like F zero , sonic, etc.  I cannot wait for SMRPG and CT


----------



## FFLN (Jan 27, 2007)

Mortal Kombat was fun early on, but it was always a pain to do those fatalities. The controllers didn't seem to respond too well at times.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 27, 2007)

MK looked good first, but after seeing the Xbox 360 verison I am sure it's going to flop even on the Wii.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> MK back in the day was pretty damn good. I was never a big fan because I'm not one for unnecessary gore, but gameplay wise MKII was an awesome fighter. Your 3D fighters all probably took a lot of inspiration from *MK, so don't diss it...*



Mk sucks! 

Have any of you guys bought VC game Link to to the Past? or something like that.

I heard its good, i wanted to see what you guys thought about it.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 27, 2007)

Kayo said:


> MK looked good first, but after seeing the Xbox 360 verison I am sure it's going to flop even on the Wii.


You can't expect anything from it anymore, not since it went 3D. I would much rather just see the originals pop up on the VC. But I'm gonna give this one a rent at least because I'm really interested in trying out fighting games on Wii...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

MK was never good to me. Street fighter was far better. Now 3D fighters, MK is laughable at best.


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 27, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Mk sucks!
> 
> Have any of you guys bought VC game Link to to the Past? or something like that.
> 
> I heard its good, i wanted to see what you guys thought about it.



It is awsome, "Shion".  Best Zelda ever.  But it's hard compared to Twilight Princess.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2007)

Do you gotta face Ganon in the end?


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2007)

Thats AWESOME!!!!!^^^


----------



## johnwl (Jan 27, 2007)

I'm bored.....my wii needs another game....>_<


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

johnwl said:


> I'm bored.....my wii needs another game....>_<


Going to be awhile before games pop up, try summer-fall time, more games. Next winter - jackpotz


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2007)

What he said^^^

SSBB, MPC, MP8, etc.

WILL ROCK!!!!


----------



## Kayo (Jan 27, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You can't expect anything from it anymore, not since it went 3D. I would much rather just see the originals pop up on the VC. But I'm gonna give this one a rent at least because I'm really interested in trying out fighting games on Wii...



Yeah, just like Sonic. They got doomed once they switched to 3D.


----------



## "Shion" (Jan 27, 2007)

VC sonic game was the very first game I have EVER played.

That game will NEVER get boring for me. EVER.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 27, 2007)

Congrats Shion. I was readin earlier posts and I noted how Johnwl is bored........... YOU KIDDING ME?!


----------



## Kayo (Jan 27, 2007)

Grats Shion  Yeah I loved the old Sonics too.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> Congrats Shion. I was readin earlier posts and I noted how Johnwl is bored........... YOU KIDDING ME?!



Any system that comes out with limited amount of games gets boring.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Any system that comes out with limited amount of games gets boring.



You tell me, specially in Europe. Nothing more than Zelda in my taste here.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

It happens but if we follow 360 case, get ready for a kickass end of the year game lineup


----------



## Kayo (Jan 27, 2007)

Xbox 360 is meh, there are a couple of game I like on it but nothing that interesting that would make me buy it.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 27, 2007)

Ah, guess we don't see eye to eye there, got 26 games that make me want it  And i got them


----------



## Kayo (Jan 27, 2007)

Lol original?


----------



## Hylian (Jan 27, 2007)

yea 360 has and is getting alot of good games, and this is coming
from someone who hated the original xbox


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 27, 2007)

o shion you will get respect when you stop double posting


----------



## RockLee (Jan 27, 2007)

> MK was never good to me. Street fighter was far better. Now 3D fighters, MK is laughable at best.



<3 Aww, now you've gone and stolen my heart. 

Also, there's like one major Nintendo game being released a month in '07, and that's not counting 3rd parties, I believe.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> MK was never good to me. Street fighter was far better. Now 3D fighters, MK is laughable at best.


Well, yeah, as a 3D fighter. Never said MK was better than SF, but it's still one of the greats. They are the classic 2D series. MK went stupid trying to go 3D...yeah, like Sonic. Glad Street Fighter didn't try that one. Although...do they make new SF games? Or just remake II with a hundred different titles?



johnwl said:


> I'm bored.....my wii needs another game....>_<


Get a DS.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 27, 2007)

When Sonic 2 comes out on the VC, then I'll get that one. I liked the 2-player version of it better than the single-player.


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 28, 2007)

Finally!! I got today the nintendi wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## Aman (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats, many people would've wanted you dead to take your Wii if they knew about it.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Jan 28, 2007)

elnaruto said:


> Finally!! I got today the nintendi wiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii



SAME FOR ME! ... gonna play Zelda :3...


----------



## Aman (Jan 28, 2007)

Congrats, BI! 

^/_\^


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 28, 2007)

congrats you guys 
nice new avi/sig Aman :3

man, I need a Wii aswell X__x


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 28, 2007)

Seems that Wii is getting easier to find, still sells out within like minutes though everywhere I know.


----------



## Shiron (Jan 28, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Seems that Wii is getting easier to find, still sells out within like minutes though everywhere I know.


Yeah, it's the same where I live.


----------



## Hylian (Jan 28, 2007)

still cant find a freakin dbz lite


----------



## elnaruto (Jan 28, 2007)

guys here is my story:
I went to walmart and asked them if they had any wiis, and they said no, but then I asked if they knew another walmart that has wii's in stock, so she asked to another lady if she knew about another walmart and she said "why? we have wii's here" and I was like "OMFG, I must see it first before getting happy" so she went backdoors and brought a new nintendo wii! 
my advice is that you better ask and check everything before you leave


----------



## RockLee (Jan 28, 2007)

Awesome! Glad to hear of your success! 

As for me, I have 150$ in Christmas money stockpiled away. I wonder if I should wait for the inevitable Costco bundle.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 28, 2007)

Yeah, i agree.^^^ My walmart today had an import "special" of 5 wiis. So they only have 5 in stock which are probably gone by now.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2007)

Two stores have them here. One has 6 since Friday other had 3 on Thursday and now have one. The one with 6 still has those 6.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 28, 2007)

3 of the walmarts where i lve around have about 6 PS3's there. No stores have anymore wiis. My nephew wanted me to take him to buy one, and found this out.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Jan 28, 2007)

I'm still surprised that the Wii contollers are just as hard to find. I've looked everywhere, including Gamestop, EB Games, and Best Buy, and none of them have remotes, nunchuks, or accessories. I was so irritated that I finally ordered on Amazon, even though they inflated the price. Surprisingly, my set of remote and nunchuk arrived yesterday, along with my brand new wrist straps from Nintendo. Talk about a good day.


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 28, 2007)

nintendo lied to me



on their website the comparison is



and what I got was this


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> 3 of the walmarts where i lve around have about 6 PS3's there. No stores have anymore wiis. My nephew wanted me to take him to buy one, and found this out.



Come to brooklyn, I'll show you where to get em


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 28, 2007)

There are no Wii's or controllers anywhere around my area. I've been hunting for controllers for months, and NC State has been trying to get a hold of a Wii for a while for the game room with no luck. 

Uncle Lunchwagon: I heard there's THREE types of wriststraps now...I think you go the third one...


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2007)

Wii controllers? I can get plenty...really hard to find? Will i make a profit sellin em?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2007)

^ i  was about to say, u seem to have all the stock of wii stuff localized in brooklyn, u can make bank selling them above retail, quit messing around!

As for here in So. Cal, we made a game recently out of trying to find where to buy a Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2007)

Well Wii still pretty hard to find in best buy and toysrus here. But not in these small stores. But the controllers, i seen like 10+ in most stores here.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2007)

snatch em up , and sell em on ebay, cop me some dough


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 28, 2007)

How much do they go for about?

I know Wii goes for about 150 over it's price, friend just sold his for 360. I mean the controllers.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 28, 2007)

shit, i made 400 on my wii 

The controller, u can make 10 bucks a piece at least, check ebay and craigslist


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 28, 2007)

10 bucks for a 60 dollar controller 
controllers are easy to find here, best buy has a normal amount of them


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 29, 2007)

^ hes saying you can make at least 10 bucks profit  meaning its so rare you can sell it for 70 ( numchuck included ) and ppl would still buy it


----------



## Uncle Lunchwagon (Jan 29, 2007)

oh, right. i get it


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Jan 29, 2007)

^ ahahahaha i lmao its called a markup, the innocence


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jan 29, 2007)

*Virtual Console*

Hey, I got some Wii points and I'm still thinking of buying a game. What would you choose from those game right naw:

* Super Mario Bros.
* ToeJam and Earl
* Gunstar Heroes
* Bomberman 93
* Super Castlevania IV
* F-Zero

I would've said Zelda I, but I have the Nintendo promo disc. And I have the GBA Link to the Past.


----------



## OniTasku (Jan 29, 2007)

I'd, personally, either go for Super Mario Bros. and/or F-Zero.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2007)

I'll combine this with the Wii thread, since it's a part of the Wii anyway.

Get Gunstar Heroes if you like shooters such as Contra.  It's a really hardcore game and it's received lots of playtime from myself.


----------



## Aman (Jan 29, 2007)

There are a few nice pictures out too.

*More Wii colors?*



> In a revelation this weekend, an anonymous Nintendo rep told GameDrift that there are plans to colourize the latest console. There are no specific details on the final colours yet but red and black consoles have been confirmed (green and silver have been pictured before but these are not confirmed yet). Price and date have not been confirmed either but the colourful additions are expected by the end of the year.



And here




Wow, UC got almost as many votes as DMC4.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2007)

I think the Wii colors are a given.  I would assume once the Wii loses a bit of its steam, they'll release the new colors to the public or have them released in conjunction with their AAA games, i.e. MP3, SMG, or even Mario Party 8.


----------



## Aman (Jan 29, 2007)

Yep, it will happen obviously, just confirming.

Mario Party is being released in March though, and I doubt they'll come that early.


----------



## Volken (Jan 29, 2007)

Is anyone here actually going to buy another Wii of a different color when they come out?


----------



## Sakura (Jan 29, 2007)

Does anybody know where I can buy them from Japan?


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 29, 2007)

Aman said:


> Yep, it will happen obviously, just confirming.
> 
> Mario Party is being released in March though, and I doubt they'll come that early.



It's supposedly March, but MP8 has been officially moved to "Q1."



> Does anybody know where I can buy them from Japan?


LOL, you're pretty much asking for the impossible even if you go to Japan, but if you're willing to shell out some cash for a JP Wii, go to .  I know the owner of the store so I was able to grab one, albeit discounted, when they first came out in December.  They have some stock so might as well give it a go.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 29, 2007)

If I had the money, I'd be so tempted to get an extra Black Wii.

Then again, I'm probably going to end up with an extra Wii-mote or three, since I want black, red, and silver Wii-motes.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 29, 2007)

heh, I'll probably won't be able to get a Wii until they release the coloured ones anyway xDDDD so I might as well buy on of those


----------



## Aman (Jan 29, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Is anyone here actually going to buy another Wii of a different color when they come out?


It's still nice to the ones buying one later this year.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2007)

So gonna import a Japanese black one to play my imports...

If only I wasn't poor...


----------



## Aman (Jan 29, 2007)

Datel are working on a freeloader.

Or you could be impatient like DS.


----------



## RockLee (Jan 29, 2007)

> Or you could be rich like DS.



Fixed for great justice.


----------



## Aman (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh no you didn't.

*dodges bullet*


----------



## Aman (Jan 29, 2007)

Also, Ocarina of Time is being released in Japan but will cost 1,200 points... 

And Fire Emblem will cost 900 points.


----------



## dementia_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Comix Zone is fantastic. I highly recommend it to newcomers.


----------



## NinjaM (Jan 29, 2007)

What is it exactly? I've heard of it before, but never have played it...


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Jan 29, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Is anyone here actually going to buy another Wii of a different color when they come out?


No, I'm not going to. Why waste perfectly good money on a new Wii when I already own one? Personally, I prefer the white one, but a black Wii would be pretty cool to have.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jan 29, 2007)

God they need to translate and release the old FE games on the VC.

Mario Kart seems like a nice purchase. I'd have gotten Comix Zone, but I already own Genesis Collection


----------



## Gunners (Jan 29, 2007)

> Comix Zone - (Sega Genesis, 1 player, 800 Wii Points): Sketch Turner is an artist in New York City. One day while Sketch is drawing, a huge thunderstorm strikes the city. A bolt of lightning hits Sketchs image and brings it to life. That image is Mortus, a megalomaniacal mutant who wants to become real and rule the earth. Mortus magically transports Sketch into the pages of his comic book so that he can end his creators life and become real. Inside the comic book, Sketch meets General Alissa Cyan, who believes he is a superhero that came to save their post-apocalyptic world from the evil brought by Mortuss hand. Now that hes a comic book superhero, Sketch can really put the hurt on the bad guys. Instantly, Sketch can fight like a one-man mercenary platoon.



  Game was sick when I last played it. When I get a Wii I am going to milk the virtual console.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 29, 2007)

Hmm..... i have heard of Comix before...... it doesn't have a super hero that morphs into stuff does it?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Jan 29, 2007)

mariokart and Contra <3


----------



## FFLN (Jan 29, 2007)

Mario Kart and Contra! I may finally get a VC game now.

By the way DS, did you need to get a power converter or something for the JP Wii?


----------



## Volken (Jan 29, 2007)

What kind of game is Comix Zone? Is it an RPG? I've never heard of it. 

On another note, Sonic is looking really good from the looks of the videos I've been watching. The graphics look like the best we've seen and the gameplay has been sped up from the previous games.


----------



## Corruption (Jan 29, 2007)

I just want Chrono Trigger to be released on the VC.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jan 29, 2007)

volken330 said:


> What kind of game is Comix Zone? Is it an RPG? I've never heard of it.
> 
> On another note, Sonic is looking really good from the looks of the videos I've been watching. The graphics look like the best we've seen and the gameplay has been sped up from the previous games.



I don't know. It has the concept of the parts I hate the most in the next gen Sonic: Mach-Speed.


----------



## Volken (Jan 29, 2007)

Well that's what Sonic is known for, speed. I felt that when Sonic games get slower and are dragged down like in the more recent games, it becomes not as good as when Sonic is in his natural element.


----------



## Shadow Blade (Jan 29, 2007)

If you played the new Sonic for the 360 you'd understand. Those section are more annoying than fun. X-Play even gave it a 1.....

...

outta 5


----------



## Hylian (Jan 29, 2007)

sonic wii looks really fun, i think im gonna get it 

and im not really into 3-D sonics..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 30, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> sonic wii looks really fun, i think im gonna get it
> 
> and im not really into 3-D sonics..



Wii's sonic is on Rails ( hence what 3d sonics should be )


----------



## Lspeyer (Jan 30, 2007)

Got a question about using freeloader on the wii...

Just got naruto GNT4 and an european freeloader from play-asia. Its a big sticker on the freeloader cover which says "works with wii". I can start up the naruto game and i can watch the intro. But when the intro is done and the main menu appears, the screen goes black after 1 sec and i get an message in japanese. Since i cant read it, i wondered if any of you got the same problem. The wii is connected to my tv with composite cables, and the picture is displaying in 480i, 60Hz mode.

I also tried playing the game on gamecube and it worked fine.


----------



## 2Shea (Jan 30, 2007)

Could be about memory, do you have a GC memory card in your Wii?


----------



## Lspeyer (Jan 30, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Could be about memory, do you have a GC memory card in your Wii?



Nope, i had a memory card in slot A when i tried. I dont think thats the problem.


----------



## botoman (Jan 30, 2007)

If you can, take a picture of the screen. I'll try to translate it for you.


----------



## _Fin_ (Jan 30, 2007)

you always say that^^^


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2007)

FFLN said:


> By the way DS, did you need to get a power converter or something for the JP Wii?



No, as with all appliances from Japan, you don't need to get a converter, IF you live in NA.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 31, 2007)

Okay. Just making sure. Someone on another forum was talking about how he uses a converter for his Japanese Wii. It sounded like he lives in NA, so I just assumed that a converter might be necessary.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

OMGZ< i mean i know it's a long shot considering the last few blew dick. But maybe just maybe it'll be good!!! 



I'm a big fan


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 31, 2007)

if i can claw buildings and whatn ot with the Wii mote and numchuck im so buying it seriously. That would feel so bad ass.


----------



## crazymtf (Jan 31, 2007)

I'm with you. If they make the controls good, and the fighting great, i am so buying this game. I am a big fan of the big G so here's to me hoping.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 31, 2007)

rofl Gojira!


----------



## Aman (Jan 31, 2007)

Lots of Mario Party 8 pictures out.



I hope the online for this game is good. Btw, if Battle Revolution is supposed to be the first online game, when will it be released since MP8 is coming in the middle of March?


----------



## MS81 (Jan 31, 2007)

has anyone bought the vga cord for the wii?


----------



## Gunners (Jan 31, 2007)

The game looks pretty nice.


----------



## Kayo (Jan 31, 2007)

Aman said:


> Lots of Mario Party 8 pictures out.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the online for this game is good. Btw, if Battle Revolution is supposed to be the first online game, when will it be released since MP8 is coming in the middle of March?



Wow that looks really really good


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Jan 31, 2007)

MS81 said:


> has anyone bought the vga cord for the wii?



There is one? this would be news to me


----------



## Xell (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey guys! I'm posting with my Wii! I finally got it. Brilliant console it is! Takes ages to write with though. XD


----------



## kewlmyc (Jan 31, 2007)

Aman said:


> Lots of Mario Party 8 pictures out.
> 
> 
> 
> I hope the online for this game is good. Btw, if Battle Revolution is supposed to be the first online game, when will it be released since MP8 is coming in the middle of March?



Pokemon is the first online game to come out, but in Japan.  So Mario Party 8 will be the first online game for the US.


----------



## Aman (Jan 31, 2007)

Reggie already said that Battle Revolution will be the first online game in the west.


----------



## FFLN (Jan 31, 2007)

rasengan08 said:


> hey everyone join my fc the organization XII fc



Could you PLEASE stop spamming in here?

If you're going to post in here, at LEAST post something on-topic, meaning dealing with the Wii, replying to previous posts, or videogames.

If Reggie said that, it would be nice if it was released concurrently with the D&P games for the DS.

Godzilla does look better... and if there's that much more control, it may be more fun too. Sometimes, it just seemed as though the monsters were fighting the same way when it came to melee.


----------



## Donkey Show (Jan 31, 2007)

A new(?) Sonic SOTR trailer.  It's pretty sweet, plus it shows the 4 player minigames.


----------



## Aman (Feb 1, 2007)

Wow, it's looking good!

*hopes for a good 3D Sonic*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2007)

Just to let you all know this sonic game is not made by the sonic team ( thank god) and also is on rails which eliminates a horrible camera problem.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 1, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Just to let you all know this sonic game is not made by the sonic team ( thank god) and also is on rails which eliminates a horrible camera problem.


In other words, 2D gameplay in a 3D world. Now THAT is what I'm talking 'bout...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 1, 2007)

sounds like a great concept to me 
might even wanna buy it XDDDD


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 1, 2007)

Yeah, I've been anxious to get this ever since it was first announced. The 360/PS3 Sonic was quite a dissapointment . But I still have very high hopes for Wildfire (I refuse to call it secret rings!!!).


----------



## Aman (Feb 1, 2007)

*Original IP headed to Wii*



> January 31, 2007 - THQ's Rainbow Studios, creators of the MX vs. ATV series and licensed racer Cars, has posted job opportunities for two new positions at the Arizona-based office for what the company describes as a "Wii exclusive, original IP." THQ's official site shows openings for two positions; Senior Tools Engineer, and Senior Technical Character Artist. As an odd move for the company, however, the posting details specifically that the upcoming project fits within the Action/Adventure category, and seems to be a new direction for the previously racing-focused developer.
> 
> In addition, the posting of "Senior" positions suggests that the game may be created by an entirely new team, as Rainbow is looking not for regular goons to fill the chairs, but for experienced, qualified project leaders. With any luck we'll be hearing more very soon about Rainbow's new original IP, as well as more specific details on both Rainbow and THQ's long-term Wii plans.
> 
> IGN contacted Rainbow Studios for comment, though it was unable to be reached in time for publish. Look for a follow-up story, as well as new details on Rainbow's all-knew Wii title as news breaks.



That's what I'm talking about!



A DS demo channel would be awesome... And the stock channel for the people interested in that I guess. And a channel for trailers would be great.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 1, 2007)

pardon me for asking, but what does IP stand for?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> pardon me for asking, but what does IP stand for?


  Intellectual property    aka new video game that does not branch off of a franchise


----------



## Aman (Feb 1, 2007)

Yep, can't wait to see the other IPs that IGN mentioned.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 1, 2007)

nice, I like IP then 
I'm so tired of all this sequel making, altough lately alot of new games actually have popped up ^^


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 1, 2007)

So...... anyone bought MK64 for VC yet?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 1, 2007)

I did, it is quite fun


----------



## The_4th Himself (Feb 1, 2007)

Sonic is looking awsome.

Hopefully it doesnt dissapoint.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 1, 2007)

It will^^^


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> It will^^^



Well this is the first sonic that is not made from Sonic team and sonic team is the one that has been sucking since 2000.


But to be honest i really want more info on Super Paper Mario that game should be alot of fun. I allways liked mario RPG and the Paper mario series.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 1, 2007)

I got MK64 and Contra III earlier this week.^_^ I'll pick up another classic controller at some point for some better 2-4 player action.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 1, 2007)

The Sonic 360/PS3 version was created by Sonic Team USA (i.e. Sonic Adventure 2, Shadow).  The ones who are creating the Wii version is the main group of Sonic Team based in Japan.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> The Sonic 360/PS3 version was created by Sonic Team USA (i.e. Sonic Adventure 2, Shadow).  The ones who are creating the Wii version is the main group of Sonic Team based in Japan.



IGN said something about that SONIC team ( overall) is not part of it ( according to sega) unless they messed up on that  info . i have to find that info but i am going to watch the Hikaru no go movie!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

Well if sonic team isn't part of it, it's not really a sonic game


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well if sonic team isn't part of it, it's not really a sonic game



Capcom did 3 zelda games for Gameboy color / GBA   ( Altough sigaru myiyamoto was behind them to )


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

Lol it was kind of a joke. Like Sonic can't go on without his team? Lol i dunno i'm bored leave me alone


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 1, 2007)

It's not like Sonic Team is THE Sonic Team...they aren't the same people that have been making Sonic games since the originals...there might be a person or two from back then...but it's just a label for whoever's making the Sonic games at Sega at a time usually...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

No one understands me  I know it's not sonic team from the begining...nevermind


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> No one understands me  I know it's not sonic team from the begining...nevermind


Dude, I was trying to back you up...


----------



## Volken (Feb 1, 2007)

I just want a decent Sonic game for once this millenium, made by whomever. I have high hopes for this one after seeing the trailers and reading what people have wrote about it. 



Ssj3_Goku said:


> Capcom did 3 zelda games for Gameboy color / GBA   ( Altough sigaru myiyamoto was behind them to )



They made the Oracle of Ages/Seasons games right? I loved those games!   They really deserved more attention than they got.


----------



## Volken (Feb 1, 2007)

Looks like another innovative game from Konami is coming. 



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> February 1, 2007 - Konami on Thursday revealed to IGN Wii its original new Wii title, Dewy's Adventure. Don't let the name fool you, though, because the game is built by the same team responsible for the critically-acclaimed action effort, Elebits -- a title that IGN selected as best Wii action project of last year.
> 
> In Dewy's Adventure, gamers take control of a recently incarnated water droplet, Dewy, whose Elder Tree master has fallen ill at the hands of the evil Don Hedron. It's up to Dewy to find a way to save the Elder Tree and restore order to the once-flourishing forests.
> 
> ...






You should also read the interview and watch the gameplay trailer. IMO it looks like a good with a lot of potential to be a good game. 

Interview: 

Trailers:


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 1, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Dude, I was trying to back you up...



Oh, i didn't see that


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 1, 2007)

Link removed

1up GOTY2006 rewards are up ( well they proabably have been up but i just noticed)


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

Omg...that might be the biggest different of opinion I've ever had with a site. Glad i think that site sucks from the begining anyway.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 1up GOTY2006 rewards are up ( well they proabably have been up but i just noticed)


Damn...they nailed that on pretty much every one...awesome...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 2, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> 1up GOTY2006 rewards are up ( well they proabably have been up but i just noticed)



Awesome, I agree w/ theirs more than anyone elses.


----------



## Aman (Feb 2, 2007)

Awesome, another IP from Konami!




1up's awards won't load for me.


----------



## Volken (Feb 2, 2007)

More support from Square is always good! I hope this means Kingdom Hearts on the Wii...

EDIT: And here are the winners for IUP's game of the year awards for the people for whom the site won't load.

Action Game: Dead Rising

Adventure Game: Zelda TP

Fighting/Wrestling Game: WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2007

Puzzle Game: Lumines II

Racing Game: Need for Speed: Carbon

Role Playing Game: Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion

Shooting Game: Gears of War

Sports/Extreme Sports: Wii Sports

Strategy Game: Viva Pinata

Online/Multiplayer Game: Guild Wars Nightfall

Music/Simulation Game: Guitar Hero II

GAME OF THE YEAR: Zelda TP


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2007)

1UP said:
			
		

> Action Game: Dead Rising
> *Adventure Game: Zelda TP*
> Fighting/Wrestling Game: WWE SmackDown vs. Raw 2007
> Puzzle Game: Lumines II
> ...


I can't think of anything to disagree with those really. I'd give Fighter to Tenkaichi 2 (which came in 2nd), Action, a tough one, maybe a tie between Dead Rising and New Super Mario Bros, and give Strategy to LotR:BfME2...but that's about it. Can't disagree with anything really. I'm happy Guild Wars is getting the props it rightly deserves for once.

Oh, and you forgot: _Most Innovative Game: Wii Sports_


----------



## Aman (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, that's a pretty good list. Even if it was the fans that voted.


----------



## Kayo (Feb 2, 2007)

Does anybody in here have NFS Carbon? I was wondering if I should pick this one up because I have nothing to play atm (finished Zelda a month ago, wii sports is getting boring). No I wont be getting Warioware because I am not a fan of minigames.
I also heard that NFS Carbon have some framerate issues, is this true?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 2, 2007)

I rented Need for Speed carbon ( had it for 2 weeks) its a solid title and alot to do ( drifting in the game is awesome with the Wii mote) i rented it because i was not sure of the title but since i got 2 weeks under my belt it showed me that it was a good title for purchase.


About frame rate issues i have not noticed any lag in the game that is noticeable.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

The awards by 1up are decided by votes from people correct? Cause if it goes by anything else i should shot that site. So many disagrees for me. First dead rising even being there makes me laugh. Stragey goes to viva? Are we serious? I have majority polls.


----------



## Kayo (Feb 2, 2007)

Thanks for the advice Goku


----------



## Jaga (Feb 2, 2007)

wal-mart has a wii n stock at NaruHina FC

it costs 638.38 with 7 games our your choice from their list.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 2, 2007)

One-on-One Talk Session w/ Paku Romi and Rie Kugimiya.

Conan O' Brian played Serena Williams at Wii Tennis last night. XD


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

my wii came to my grandma's yesterday! 

finally! after ordering in NOVEMBER it comes 

so 2mz i will be wii'd up


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 2, 2007)

have fun with it bro^^^


----------



## Jaga (Feb 2, 2007)

that wii sold out already... and i posted about it this morning


----------



## Rise Against713 (Feb 2, 2007)

does any one know when the different color wii are coming out? i'm waiting for the black one


----------



## RockLee (Feb 2, 2007)

When Wii sales slow down a lot.

Maybe next year.

*laughs maniacally*


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 2, 2007)

Why laugh?^^^


----------



## Aman (Feb 2, 2007)

Kayo, I played NFS Carbon. Nothing special.


----------



## little nin (Feb 2, 2007)

i heared it was nothing special too


----------



## Aman (Feb 2, 2007)

*Kororinpa US Bound*



> February 2, 2007 - Konami and Hudson on Friday revealed that they will together bring Kororinpa to America this spring. The US version of the game will ship with a slightly extended name, Kororinpa: Marble Mania. Take away the 'Kororinpa' bit and we like it.
> 
> Kororinpa is one part puzzler and one part Super Monkey Ball or Marble Madness. Players roll a variety of marbles - more than 20 in all -- through some 40 different obstacle-packed levels. The big difference between Kororinpa and, say, Monkey Ball, is that the levels are more interactive and players have more control; they can actually tilt entire stages upside down in order to roll marbles and solve puzzles. Furthermore, they'll have to keep a careful grip on the Wii remote to maintain balance of their in-play marbles.





*Wing Island Official for America*



> February 2, 2007 - Konami and Hudson on Friday announced a deal to jointly bring Wing Island to America this spring. The flight action game enables players to control a variety of planes and command wingmen through death-defying stunts while avoiding obstacles.
> 
> The ESRB, which rates games before US release, recently added Wing Island to its official software list, which was the first indication that the title was on the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kayo (Feb 2, 2007)

Aman said:


> Kayo, I played NFS Carbon. Nothing special.



hmm.. maybe I should try out the PC one first then even if the controls arent the same


----------



## natwel (Feb 2, 2007)

What I like about the wii is that it doesn't have the usual press button, which can sometimes hurt my finger after a while. You can swing the wii pad like a rope to whip, or a tennis racker, or a gun, or a skipping rope, the custom uses are amazing and endless, and i think it looks so pretty as well. I bet it's light too.


----------



## Volken (Feb 2, 2007)

It's very light and fun, but instead of making you fingers sore it might severely hurt the person standing next to you or maybe punch a hole into your TV.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

Pressing buttons hurt fingers? When did that happen


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 2, 2007)

Kayo said:


> hmm.. maybe I should try out the PC one first then even if the controls arent the same



I like Most Wanted and Carbon the best on 360 personally.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 2, 2007)

> Pressing buttons hurt fingers? When did that happen



Ever play 2D fighters for an hour or more on a PS2 pad? *cries*

Also, I laughed because, looking at their sales, they aren't slowing down anytime soon, especially due to the non-paid for media blitz the Wii is recieving and the constantly sold out shipments.

I don't forsee a multi-color Wii for a while.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2007)

Dude...I still have healing blisters from various fighting games...

lawlz:


----------



## FFLN (Feb 2, 2007)

Since no one's posted it...  might excite some people.

And LOL at Conan versus Serena.

And LOL at what nmaster just posted. Mainly because it seems ironic.

And yes, my thumb hurts and blisters after heavy fighter gameplay.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Since no one's posted it...  might excite some people.


Argh! I've been meaning to post that all day! I kept forgetting, thanx for the reminder...

IGN seems to be loving some DDR Wii...



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> With Wii controllers in hand, players will make use of the classic dance mat in conjunction with new hand control, adding different upper-body actions to the original DDR gameplay. In an extremely smart move, Konami has made use of the GameCube port on the Wii, allowing for four dance mats, four Wii-mote/nunchuk sets, and the ability to use the original Dance Dance Revolution Mario Mix pads that hardcore GCN owners may already own. In fact, at last night's event we were playing with an original Mario Mix pad, and though Konami continued to stress that Hottest Party is in its very early stages team members wanted to get the game on the floor and playable for Wii fans to check out.


Personally...I could do without the added humiliation of bringing my arms into it...



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> As for the classic Battle Mode gameplay, Konami has a few new ideas to go with the Wii controller as well, allowing players to gesture with the Wii remote to taunt, add possible improvisation to the steps, or actually send more arrows over to other competitors by gesturing in a throwing motion.


Now I like the sound of that...



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> From the looks of it Hottest Party may be one of - if not the best - DDR experience we've seen simply because of all the added modes for Wii co-op and competition.


Wow, strong words...I would love to see the game actually live up to that...



			
				IGN said:
			
		

> It may only be in its preliminary stages, but DDR Hottest Party is already catching our interest quite nicely. Konami's demo was basic, but appreciated, showing off simple motion control, IR cursor usage for the interface screens, and a crisp, clean visual look on Wii. The team seems to have some solid ideas for game modes and gameplay elements, and from here it'll just be a matter of focusing on a few key areas for the game, adding in a solid mix of songs, and watching the Wii version of DDR fly off the shelves, which - looking at the support the system has, as well as the love for DDR Mario Mix - it will when it hits. We'll have much more on DDR Hottest Party as development continues, and you can expect a ton of new info on motion gameplay and game modes within the next few months, as DDR Hottest Party is slated for a late 2007 release.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

And how are 2D fighters played on Wii? With motion sensor?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And how are 2D fighters played on Wii? With motion sensor?


We wouldn't know...there isn't a 2D fighter on Wii that I'm aware of (sans VC stuff)...


----------



## RockLee (Feb 2, 2007)

There are none for the moment.

And the d-pad on the Wii-mote is awesome, since it's not segmented or studded with painful bumps.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

I see, well i don't really play 2D fighters do i wouldn't know. I'm more into 3D fighters and different kind of games, not really button smashers so much.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2007)

All fighters are button mashers to some degree...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

Lol i didn't mean fighting is the button smasher. I meant i don't play 2D fighters OR Button smashers. To some degree they are button smashers, yeah.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 2, 2007)

WiiDR >>; (pathetic attempt at a Wii DDR pun ><)

Lol, it sounds pretty damn fun.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Lol i didn't mean fighting is the button smasher. I meant i don't play 2D fighters OR Button smashers. To some degree they are button smashers, yeah.


Yeah, I was just saying that I think ALL fighting games, 2D, 3D, brawler...all of 'em are button mashers to _some_ degree...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 2, 2007)

Oh yeah, not so much when you master it but till then they are a bit button smashers.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 2, 2007)

I'd say 3D is more of a button masher than 2D. In 2D, you normally have Supers and Specials that, if you mash them out, will kill you more often than not.

I've seen, however, Ivy's Summon Suffering be mashed out.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2007)

Well, even if your not mashing...it doesn't mean your opponent won't be...

I've seen _chicks_ that have _never played_ Soul Caliber pick up Maxi and school a roomful of guys...


----------



## FFLN (Feb 2, 2007)

DBZ: Tenkaichi is a fighting game. My thumb gets slightly sore from pushing the 'A' so much, but the rest of my fingers, and my hands, are okay. Although, my right hand does feel like it cramps sometimes from gripping the Wii remote.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2007)

I love DBZ Wii 'cause it really takes some of that button-mashing out of it...there still is some definitely with hitting A to do the melee attacks, but I like how it's kinda broken up with motion controls in between. The formula isn't perfect, but for a launch game, I couldn't have asked for much more...

God I want Bleach Wii and Naruto EX now...


----------



## FFLN (Feb 2, 2007)

Yes, my hands and fingers have suffered from less pain with DBZ on the Wii than other fighters on other consoles. PS2 controllers... ouch. I seem to get calluses on both thumbs after playing a fighter on there. GC fighters aren't so bad... the 'A' still causes soreness after heavy play though.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 2, 2007)

It's not the button mashing that gets me...its the control stick stuff that gives me blisters with fighters...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2007)

Lol i dunno never had blisters and i play a good amount of fighters.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 3, 2007)

Does anyone know of a good travel case for Wii? It's such a pain taking this thing places...which is weird considering it's nice size and weight...


Edit: lawlz, Conan beats Serena Williams at Wii Tennis...
Loop and Loop (2005 @ Yokohama Arena)


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Does anyone know of a good travel case for Wii? It's such a pain taking this thing places...which is weird considering it's nice size and weight...




Go to walmart, they have the perfect Wii carrying case.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 3, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Go to walmart, they have the perfect Wii carrying case.


That crappy Wii backpack? I already have my own backpack...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> That crappy Wii backpack? I already have my own backpack...



Nah this one isn't a backpack, atleast not the one I saw


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 3, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Nah this one isn't a backpack, atleast not the one I saw


Maybe somewhere online you can show me what you mean? I haven't seen one in Walmart nor Gamestop except that stupid backback...


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 3, 2007)

Actaully, I HAVE seen it before.

Freaked me out at first, don't know why, but I saw it a second time and it looked tempting.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 3, 2007)

wow, i finally saw my first ps3 in stock :amazed, i thought of buying it and flipping it, but i don't know what the market is for ps3's now


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 3, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> wow, i finally saw my first ps3 in stock :amazed, i thought of buying it and flipping it, but i don't know what the market is for ps3's now


Hint: it's shit

Didn't you read about Sony's situation in the Wii news channel?


----------



## Hylian (Feb 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Didn't you read about Sony's situation in the Wii news channel?



no, what did it say? :amazed


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 3, 2007)

Everyone missed my post earlier I guess...



I lol'd hard when I saw that on the Wii news channel...


----------



## RockLee (Feb 3, 2007)

I didn't get the joke, not knowing it originated on the Wii.

Also, rumor has it that Guilty Gear XX: Accent Core may come to the Wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 3, 2007)

Got to play some Red Steel today at my dad's house *His friend owns all three next gen systems* And got to play COD3. Call of duty was fun, but i see why XBOX live is better, but i hate the game pretty much so didn't care for it much. Red steel wasn't good... it was pretty bad, but for a unoriginal shooter on a Wii i guess it did it's job. Owell just wanted to drop by give my 20-30 minutes of play on the Wii.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 4, 2007)

i have a question, when will the actual internet channel be up and running?


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Everyone missed my post earlier I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd hard when I saw that on the Wii news channel...



i musta missed, what post was it


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> i musta missed, what post was it


It was just that pic... 

I took a snapshot 'cause I just thought it was ironically funny to read anti-Sony stuff on Wii news...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 4, 2007)

yeah but where is it, i can' find it.  It's appropriate to find anti ps3 stuff on the wii channel.  BTW that ps3 looked returned, i wonder if somebody bought it and couldn't flip it...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> yeah but where is it, i can' find it.  It's appropriate to find anti ps3 stuff on the wii channel.  BTW that ps3 looked returned, i wonder if somebody bought it and couldn't flip it...



Sorry i never heard this slang in my life, what does "Flip it" mean?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

Turn it over and sell it...like eBay it...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2007)

Oh ok. Well no can't flip it anymore, hype is died down. Could still sell Wii though, not as much as before but 3 weeks ago a friend did it and was able to pick up XBOX 360 and gears of wars and live, so it was a great deal.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 4, 2007)

u guys know when internet channel will be out?

im waiting for a date or something of its release


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 4, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> u guys know when internet channel will be out?
> 
> im waiting for a date or something of its release



They have not officaly set a date yet, last time i heard it was supposed to be out in feb / march time frame.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 4, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Sorry i never heard this slang in my life, what does "Flip it" mean?



it's a real estate term, usually for buying houses cheap and selling em expensive


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 4, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> it's a real estate term, usually for buying houses cheap and selling em expensive



Yeah Nmaster explain to me but thanks


----------



## Aman (Feb 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Everyone missed my post earlier I guess...
> 
> 
> 
> I lol'd hard when I saw that on the Wii news channel...


Image won't load, wouldn't last time either.





_Fin_ said:


> i have a question, when will the actual internet channel be up and running?


The Trial version is out, but the finished version will be out in March.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

Aman said:


> Image won't load, wouldn't last time either.
> The Trial version is out, but the finished version will be out in March.


Seven arrested in connection with robbery at Subang Parade

Is it March? I could have sworn it was May or June...


----------



## Aman (Feb 4, 2007)

June is when they'll start charging you for it.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 4, 2007)

so i have to get a wii b4 june to get free net? and  opera


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2007)

Aman said:


> June is when they'll start charging you for it.



wait a minute?

it's free to use until then? and here I was optimistic/naive and thought it'd be free F O R E V E R....


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> so i have to get a wii b4 june to get free net? and  opera


Yup...for the browser at least... 

No sympathy for the Wii-less...



centuryslayer said:


> wait a minute?
> 
> it's free to use until then? and here I was optimistic/naive and thought it'd be free F O R E V E R....


Honestly...I don't think anybody is sure...half the ppl say it is...half the ppl say it isn't...

It's either that it's free IF you get it before June...or everyone has to buy it in June...not sure which...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 4, 2007)

i've heard the same, that if u get it b4 june it's free forever


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 4, 2007)

I believe it is free til june and then I will have to pay for it, even if you got it before june. The only difference will be that you won't have to pay for the opera itself, just a monlthy fee or something.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 4, 2007)

No, theres no monthly fee, its a one time thing.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

Yeah, it's just gonna be like 1000 Wii points (I'm guessing) for the browser...that's all...


----------



## Shadow Blade (Feb 4, 2007)

1000? Sigh. The browser's interface is cumbersome to begin with, even the PS3 one feels more natural. I'd rather spend those 1000 points on something like Conker or Paper Mario.

OR MARIO PARTY! PLEASE BRING MARIO PARTY!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm just guessing...I have no idea really...


----------



## Aman (Feb 4, 2007)

o_O This is going out of line.

After June has passed, they will charge you for the browser *if you don't already have it*. It will still be free to go online with your Wii, and for us who got Opera before they start charging for it, it will be free. And there's no monthly fee. >_<


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

Aman said:


> o_O This is going out of line.
> 
> After June has passed, they will charge you for the browser *if you don't already have it*. It will still be free to go online with your Wii, and for us who got Opera before they start charging for it, it will be free.


Prove it. 

Seriously, this is the source of much confusion...there's ppl on both sides that are sure of themselves. Your interpretation of it is mine as well...but I can't say for 100% sure that is the case...


----------



## FFLN (Feb 4, 2007)

Since you need Internet Access to use it in the first place, there's really no reason for them to charge you a fee just for using the browser. It would be somewhat redundant.

Oh, and for those who would like a wired connection to the internet, there's a Datel LAN adapter out now. I bought it, but... the Ethernet cable they provided was only 5 ft. So I can't use it yet. Still, it'll be useful for those who're interested. I believe someone by the name of 'Vegitto' was all up in arms for a device like this a couple of months back.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2007)

lol, so I have about 5 months to get it xD
sounds kinda wierd though...


----------



## Aman (Feb 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Prove it.
> 
> Seriously, this is the source of much confusion...there's ppl on both sides that are sure of themselves. Your interpretation of it is mine as well...but I can't say for 100% sure that is the case...


About the monthly fee, Reggie confirmed that at the NY press conference (answering as if it was obvious), and about June, there have been articles about that. At IGN too. I thought it was obvious by now.

I don't know why everyone are doubting it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 4, 2007)

Aman is correct if you allready have it you do not have to pay for it but if you do not have it and after the deadline you will have to purchase the software via the Wii shop channel.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

No no, not the monthly fee. Everyone should know that's bs...

I meant about the browser...if it's free for ppl that already have it or not come June...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2007)

forgive my ignorance, I havent' read sh*t about this >___<
so there will still be a monthly fee for everyone? or just those who get it after June?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

THERE WILL NEVER BE A MONTHLY FEE FOR ANYTHING ON THE Wii, EVER.
(sans some 3rd party game maybe, like an mmo)​
That should clear that up...


----------



## Shiron (Feb 4, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> forgive my ignorance, I havent' read sh*t about this >___<
> so there will still be a monthly fee for everyone? or just those who get it after June?


it

Really, common sense should rule out the monthly fee thing, once you actually think about it for a second...


----------



## Corruption (Feb 4, 2007)

lol...I'm confused.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 4, 2007)

there IS no monthly fee


----------



## FFLN (Feb 4, 2007)

What was that? Did you say there IS a monthly fee?


----------



## Aman (Feb 4, 2007)

Mike, if you said that on purpose I swear I'll kill you.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 4, 2007)

Why would Nintendo charge monthly for online access? That'd be stupid. That money could go to software purchases instead, which would be much more profitable.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

OMG what did you people miss my post!?





nmaster64 said:


> THERE WILL NEVER BE A MONTHLY FEE FOR ANYTHING ON THE Wii, EVER.
> (sans some 3rd party game maybe, like an mmo)​
> That should clear that up...


----------



## Kayo (Feb 4, 2007)

But I wan't to pay!!!


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 4, 2007)

that quote is so made of win 

@kayo: you can pay me a monthly fee


----------



## Kayo (Feb 4, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> that quote is so made of win
> 
> @kayo: you can pay me a monthly fee



sure why not, it's fun to get milked


----------



## Quon (Feb 4, 2007)

does anyone of you know the release date (right like anyone will know) on the Naruto fighting game? 



or Mario Galaxy or Super Smash Bros Brawl for that matter?


----------



## Kayo (Feb 4, 2007)

I got no idea when the Naruto game is going to get released, I think its pretty soon.

Super Mario Galaxy still have no release date and Super Smash Bros Brawl said to be out late 2007, but Nintendo is known for delaying their games so it will probably be out 2008.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

Feb. 22nd





Kayo said:


> Super Smash Bros Brawl said to be out late 2007, but Nintendo is known for delaying their games so it will probably be out 2008.


No way in hell. Just trust me when I say Brawl will hit by the '07 holiday season at worst...

(ZOMG!!! 1000 POSTS!!!)


----------



## Aman (Feb 4, 2007)

If they delay SSBB until 2008, I will find the closest Nintendo anything President and finish him off.

And I'm not alone in that, so they probably won't delay it.

I hope, for their own good.


----------



## Kayo (Feb 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Feb. 22nd
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Congratz  

Well, you never know. Metroid Prime 3 was going to be a launch title and now its delayed to 2007 Q3?


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 4, 2007)

I don't ever remember them saying MP3 would be a definite launch title. But oh well. Brawl will definitely be out this year tho, and holiday '07 at the latest.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 4, 2007)

Metroid was NEVER scheduled as a launch title...that's a common misconception...

There was some miscommunication between Nintendo and Retro regarding the MP3 stuff...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 4, 2007)

You do not get charged using a monthly fee for the browser , after it though you get charged a one time fee to buy it ( after the free trail) hence this is software sold to a system ( aka same thing with the DS opera browser) this was built for the Wii by the opera guys so if they want to charge 10 bucks t odownload the opera browser i do not see why they cannot.


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2007)

^Nintendo could pay them instead, although they don't have to.

Well, I guess they are already, and will continue until June.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 5, 2007)

so....... no fee?


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2007)

*Wrestling Comes to Wii (along with sales predictions)*



> WWE coming to Nintendo's new console; THQ has 11 titles planned for the system.
> by Matt Casamassina
> 
> 
> ...



Konami unveils 2007 titles (4 Wii games)


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 5, 2007)

What the HELL aman?

What point was there to neg rep me for asking a fucking question?

All you had to do was say yes or no and answer it, tere was no point in the neg rep.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> What the HELL aman?
> 
> What point was there to neg rep me for asking a fucking question?
> 
> All you had to do was say yes or no and answer it, tere was no point in the neg rep.



You got neg repped for asking a question? By AMAN?! yeah, hes been weird lately. 

You kinda have to put up with him sometimes


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 5, 2007)

well, we just had a huge discussion over this so I guess your question was a bit...untimed


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, I mean no one had answered before. No one answered with big red letters.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 5, 2007)

Aman said:


> Yeah, I mean no one had answered before. No one answered with big red letters.



lol, yeah   the big red letters saying there will never be a monthly fee was kinda vauge, wasn't it?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2007)

Aman said:


> Yeah, I mean no one had answered before. No one answered with big red letters.



Yeah, but neg repping a newb is just plain stupid and cowardly

Even you know that.

Anyways, BACK to discussion...


----------



## Shiron (Feb 5, 2007)

Awesome. Can't wait to get one.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2007)

So with the modchip we will be able to play DVD's on our wiis?

If so, this is the best thing to happen to the wii so far


----------



## Shiron (Feb 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> So with the modchip we will be able to play DVD's on our wiis?
> 
> If so, this is the best thing to happen to the wii so far


That's what it sounds like (well, at least for DVD-Rs and DVD+Rs).


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Yeah, but neg repping a newb is just plain stupid and cowardly
> 
> Even you know that.
> 
> Anyways, BACK to discussion...


Oh, so now you decide on when negging someone is right or wrong?


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

> Oh, so now you decide on when negging someone is right or wrong?



He didn't say whether it was right or wrong, he said it was stupid and cowardly. You linked stupid and cowardly with being wrong. If you want my opinion though you were correct in that asumption.

If the modchip allows me to play DVDs on a Wii I guess it is cool, it's still pretty slack though, in this day and age it should really be able to play DVDs out the box. I mean you don't even have to buy a remote seperatly.


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, I wouldn't want to be stupid and cowardly.  Hmm, Gunners?

But yeah, I did it because I thought it was right, and I rarely neg rep.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 5, 2007)

Kirin said:


> He didn't say whether it was right or wrong, he said it was stupid and cowardly. You linked stupid and cowardly with being wrong. If you want my opinion though you were correct in that asumption.
> 
> If the modchip allows me to play DVDs on a Wii I guess it is cool, it's still pretty slack though, in this day and age it should really be able to play DVDs out the box. I mean you don't even have to buy a remote seperatly.


Meh, I don't really care much for the DVD thing. I mean, most people already have DVD players nowadays, so I don't really care if a video game consle that I own/will own will be able to play them or not. Also, with the whole HD-DVD/Blu-Ray thing... yeah, don't much care if something like the Wii is able to play DVDs or not. It's a nice bonus if it can/can be enabled to, but not really anything that should be necessary.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

should it play dvds? i guess it could , but you want to know how much i use my Xbox360 DVD player ? ZERO! the crappy PS2 dvd player? ZERO! I use my PC one or my TV one. Now if the system was supporting a New format like blueray / HD DVD then i expect that to play movies hence those are not popular enough to get or i should say cheap or much of a standard.


Then again i am the type of person who really does not care if a video game machine is my entertainment HUB ( meaning the center of the living room entertainment system aka non video game stuff) i mean i buy video games to play video games i think multimedia is pretty much a cliche imo. I think companys do this because at times when there is jack shit out for games they can say " well you can watch blue ray movies" or something like that. 


Extra Features do not make a video game system , there nice addons yes but if you total up the time you actually use those features you would be pretty shocked when you realize that you hardly use them at all. Hell look at the PSP for example, who uses that for UMD movie playback ( UMD movie sales prove my point on this one ) ? who uses it to browse the web? ( even though its a pain in the ass to do) who uses that huge thing for a Mp3 player? i mean if your a multimedia techie then you might be in heaven.


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2007)

Depends on how you look at it, I guess. If you care about what's normally there but you don't need, or if you don't care. None of these need to be wrong, but that's how it is.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

> Default
> should it play dvds? i guess it could , but you want to know how much i use my Xbox360 DVD player ? ZERO! the crappy PS2 dvd player? ZERO! I use my PC one or my TV one. Now if the system was supporting a New format like blueray / HD DVD then i expect that to play movies hence those are not popular enough to get or i should say cheap or much of a standard.



Yeah I wouldn't use it much either, but it is having the option there and actually I would because I don't have a DVD player. I have about 2 things which can play dvds in my room though.

Anycase out of convinience it should play DVDs, it is quite stupid that it doesn't as it isn't something amazingly difficult to implement. Strictly speaking it is a console but it wouldn't hurt too allow the console to play DVDs.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

Got a DVD player in my TV, blu ray in my PS3, so Wii having DVD player doesn't bother me, but i can see it being annoying. Wii should have one but Nintendo said "No need" No need then i guess.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

Kirin said:


> Anycase out of convinience it should play DVDs, it is quite stupid that it doesn't as it isn't something amazingly difficult to implement. Strictly speaking it is a console but it wouldn't hurt too allow the console to play DVDs.


Wouldn't hurt YOU...but there's fees involved that would drop Nintendo's profits substantially...

You can get DVD players for 20 bucks now...nobody should be complaining about that stupid crap...

@VC Games:
Oh god, Super Mario World came out today? There goes another 8 bucks...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

Haha hurt Nintendo's profit? Cheap bastards already making one, it would take away 15 dollars more, ON NOES...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

$15 x 4 million = $60,000,000

People don't understand what a couple dollars means...if you can't grasp why they left the DVD out you don't have a good understanding of business strategy and how decisions like this are made...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

They already make a 100 dollar profit or something, i doubt 15 dollars hurts them. It's a poor excuse, they just wanted more money.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> They already make a 100 dollar profit or something, i doubt 15 dollars hurts them. It's a poor excuse, they just wanted more money.


It's not a poor excuse, you forget this is their only profit source, they don't have a bajillion other businesses going on like their competitors. They turn good profits or they stop making systems...


----------



## DeepThought (Feb 5, 2007)

Nintendo isn't in the DVD business.

They are in the videogame business.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Nintendo isn't in the DVD business.
> 
> They are in the videogame business.



Hope they start getting into the hardcore gaming business soon


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

Again with the smiley faced trolling... 

Nintendo is in the hardcore games business...it's their 3rd parties that need to lend a hand to that...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Again with the smiley faced trolling...
> 
> Nintendo is in the hardcore games business...it's their 3rd parties that need to lend a hand to that...



It's a joke, lighten up. Don't worry there's enough people to bash me on my attempts to say Wii isn't up to hardcore gamers status. You can sit back and relax, i'm sure SS3 or someone will come and "Pwn?" *Goffy did i get this right?* me in good time.


----------



## Quon (Feb 5, 2007)

rampage been released yet?


----------



## Quon (Feb 5, 2007)

rampage been released yet?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It's a joke, lighten up. Don't worry there's enough people to bash me on my attempts to say Wii isn't up to hardcore gamers status. You can sit back and relax, i'm sure SS3 or someone will come and "Pwn?" *Goffy did i get this right?* me in good time.


If you post something you know ppl are gonna bash you for...most call that trolling I do believe...just FYI...

Hardcore gaming is overrated anyway...I played Gears of War the other day and was soooo disappointed...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

Eh trolling, i guess. I call speaking out my opinion just like everybody does, but it disagrees with you, so you call it trolling  And gears was disappointed? Eh then again you did think Naruto were good games, so i can see you like a totally different section of gaming.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Eh trolling, i guess. I call speaking out my opinion just like everybody does, but it disagrees with you, so you call it trolling  And gears was disappointed? Eh then again you did think Naruto were good games, so i can see you like a totally different section of gaming.


It's trolling if you say something specifically to get a rise out of the rest of the thread...

Yeah, Gears severely disappointed me. The fun factor just wasn't there as much as I expected. I think it was overhyped on me. I was really expecting to be blown away by it and when I played it I found a quality squad-based shooter...but I'd still rather be playing Halo 2...

It's a nice change of pace though...and I do love the chainsaw...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

like i said i am just going to keep hitting the report button until people learn how to stop with the bashing and stupid sayings and what not.


Anyways, did konami announce a realease date for the DDR hot party? i watched the videos ign put up and as a big DDR fan back in the day this seems intresting , something like the mixture to Para Para Paradise and DDR , kinda cool aspect .


----------



## RockLee (Feb 5, 2007)

First, Nintendo is a business first and foremost. For them, it's all about profit and how much of it they can get. They aren't a charity.

That being said, it seems they've hit on a strategy that most other businesses seem to neglect; if you make a good product that's fun and easy to use for the greatest amount of people, it'll sell. The reason they are so, I dunno, loved is because of their business policy that benefits both them and the consumer.

Their customer service. They'd rather help you out quickly and effectively so that a) they have a customer with extra money on hand that they might spend on software and b) create a good reputation and word-of-mouth.

Their hardware. They don't make as much on hardware as software, so they'd rather make a good, strong product so you don't spend money buying and fixing new Wii-motes. They'd much rather you take that 40-60$ and buy Fire Emblem: Goddess of Dawn.

Their software. They want to make awesome epic 1 player games for the hardcore, so they keep their base. They create good, retro games for the lapsed gamer. They add multiplayer, and damned good one, too, often so that more people play and get exposed to the game.

They focus on videogames so much because they are solely a videogames company. If the Sony Computer Entertainment division folds, well, they have their HDTV and Movie unit to carry the day, at the least.

God damns the the Xbox brand? Why hello, most used OS on the planet by a ratio of 96:4.

I don't mind Nintendo making a profit. Do I own stock in them? No, but I wish I did. I want them to stick around. They also routinely provide the cheapest gaming experience with top notch quality. That benefits me.

No one in my house cares about gighertz and teraflops and polygons per second. I don't know about the processors, except for the much touted Cell. I dunno about graphics cards.

But if I play Resistance and find it more fun than Red Steel, I'll buy it. If I play Zelda and like it more then Genji, I buy that. If someone tells me that Zelda has poor particle effects in comparison, I'll stare at them and quickly go back to slaying the end boss at the end of the temple, and I'll let them enjoy superior polygons.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2007)

My first VC purchase (Super Mario World)


----------



## Shiron (Feb 5, 2007)

Hmm? Super Mario World was released today? Awesome. 
*Gets*


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

RockLee said:


> First, Nintendo...
> 
> ...


 

Damn...uh...well said my friend...



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> My first VC purchase (Super Mario World)


First? Oh come on...I got like a page of VC games...Super Mario World isn't even close to the best thing on there...



Nate River said:


> Hmm? Super Mario World was released today? Awesome.
> *Gets*


Shine get!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> My first VC purchase (Super Mario World)



getting link to the past kira? 

ya i plan to purcahse super mario world as well, although i really should get Rtype 3 i have yet to pick that up.



also rocklee basically your post pointed out the same feeligns i have.


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> They already make a 100 dollar profit or something, i doubt 15 dollars hurts them. It's a poor excuse, they just wanted more money.


Nintendo already said that they would be losing money but make up for it almost right away (on other things), I don't know where you got 100 dollars from. 

But yes, I think that they should've squeezed in more tech in the Wii, definitely. Not talking about the ability to play DVD movies, just more powerful hardware.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> getting link to the past kira?
> 
> ya i plan to purcahse super mario world as well, although i really should get Rtype 3 i have yet to pick that up.


I'm going to get that game but probably not in the near future. 

I still have a list of games that I've been hoping that the Wii will release (mostly snes and sega games)



nmaster64 said:


> First? Oh come on...I got like a page of VC games...Super Mario World isn't even close to the best thing on there...




It's the only game (other than Link to the past) thus far that has reminded me of my sweet childhood. In other words, one of the few games I enjoyed xD


----------



## Aman (Feb 5, 2007)

Posting to see the next page.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh man , honestly. I need to get back on the Wii.

Its gathering dust....Enough with these party games... give me some First party titles and enough with the shitty psp ports.


Ive been currently playing Lost Planet... lately. What huge fucking waste of my money that was.

I need MY PRIME 3!!!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

It's been a few months since I got play Prime 3...still waiting for a shooter who controls as good as MP3's early demo...

My Wii collects dust simply because I can't put my DS down...FF3...Castlevania...Jump UltimateStars...Phoneix Wright...Hotel Dusk...Lunar Knights...ARRRGGGHHH!!! TOO MUCH GOODNESS!!!


----------



## The_4th Himself (Feb 5, 2007)

The DS has been a hit lately.....interesting.

" goes to walmart in search of a ds"


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

And don't forget Metroid Prime Hunters! Great replay value with the online...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

The_4th Himself said:


> Oh man , honestly. I need to get back on the Wii.
> 
> Its gathering dust....Enough with these party games... give me some First party titles and enough with the shitty psp ports.
> 
> ...


Nothing to play? Go back to last gen systems and start collecting games you missed. Best part is there good, plus cheap, and you win


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2007)

> Wouldn't hurt YOU...but there's fees involved that would drop Nintendo's profits substantially...
> 
> You can get DVD players for 20 bucks now...nobody should be complaining about that stupid crap...



It isn't stupid crap, when you do product research and marketing fuckery like that. You look for what people want in a product, what they would like too see and things they expect. A console playing DVDs is something I now expect. It wouldn't drop their profit the console is made in a mold the starting amount would raise a little bit but once it goes into production not so much. 

Further more they are selling their hardware at a gain anyway, most consoles don't start making profit on the hardware they make it on software. So from a business point of view hardware cost isn't a problem.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2007)

Yeah, but basically the've already stated that the reason they're going for the big profit gain on Wii is so that they can invest more into their next console, and  have it be truly "next-gen". They were in trouble untill the DS Lite and Wii came along, and without them they may not have been able to continue in the console market. Ofcourse they will always own the handheld market, but console  wise they were failing hardcore. With the Wii being such a big success, and them making profit off each system, they'll be able to kick ass with their next console, which has been their plan all along.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

^ no the reason why they choose this route is the fact they can spend more money on software than hardware which is what matters imo.

IN terms of if they where in trouble , all i will say is check the sale thread i can post Finicail reports when  the GC was still around back in 2002/3 and nintendo was STILL making a profit off that console and making ALOT on GBA.   Nintendo made profit off GC even at 99 bucks, they also made profit off the N64 in terms of hardware .


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

Kirin said:


> It isn't stupid crap, when you do product research and marketing fuckery like that. You look for what people want in a product, what they would like too see and things they expect. A console playing DVDs is something I now expect. It wouldn't drop their profit the console is made in a mold the starting amount would raise a little bit but once it goes into production not so much.
> 
> Further more they are selling their hardware at a gain anyway, most consoles don't start making profit on the hardware they make it on software. So from a business point of view hardware cost isn't a problem.


Your only looking at one half the equation though. Your looking at it from the perspective of "give the customers everything they want." But unfortunately that's not what a business asks itself. It has to say "give the customers everything they want up to the point it maximizes profit."

So when something such as including DVD comes into question, they analyze the choices, look at the costs and the profits. There's a cost for adding it, and a certain return (in the form of extra sales) for it. Nintendo determined that the loss in sales from not adding it does not meet what they save leaving it out, simple as that. I'd say they probably made the right decision, as most people buy the console for the games, regardless of multimedia capabilities. Even if people complain, they still get the sale most of the time, it's not a big part of most consumer's purchasing decision. And considering most households have a handful of DVD players...it just isn't a big deal...

Remember too that it's completely different for Sony and Microsoft, who have their hands in other industries. For example, Sony is in the movie business, so there's extra profit to be made for the other part of their company by including DVD stuff, because it increases their movie sales at the same time. Nintendo profits ONLY in the form of a few extra consoles sold, they make nothing when a DVD is sold, so of course they are less interested in this business prospect, and I'd be surprised if they didn't save a good million+ dollars in the long run by not including the DVD capability.

Some people around here need to take a trip to the nearest community college and take Economics 101 before commenting on business tactics at such a level...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ no the reason why they choose this route is the fact they can spend more money on software than hardware which is what matters imo.



Thats not what Reggie said


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

And what Reggie says is law!!!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Thats not what Reggie said



Reggie said there making a profit off the system this generation to focus more on innovative software. Yes he did say that in the Gamespot interveiw he had with them and with ign and gameinformer.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2007)

Lmao great pennyarcade there nm.

And before I get asked to quote the source of where I heard Reggie saying such things, it was on the late-night gaming show on Spike. He was a guest when the Wii was released, and he was asked about why they went in the direction they did with the Wii, and he said pretty much exactly what I said in my previous post. He did indeed mention software, but he said it was also because of plans for their next system.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

i remeber that vaguley i think your taking his words to a differant meaning. Even so i knew he said stuff about focusing more on innnovative software and broading the market which is the main focus and goal as he put it, he did not blunty come out and say " where making a profit so we can develop a true HD system next gen" would totaly contradict on the innovative way nintendo has been going with the handheld and console market. 

OVerall i justwanted to comment and say that you where utterly wrong on Nintendo being in danger last gen in terms of money and what not , because they clearly where not.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> OVerall i justwanted to comment and say that you where utterly wrong on Nintendo being in danger last gen in terms of money and what not , because they clearly where not.



Well I know that they weren't like in danger of going out of buisness, but they just weren't quite in a leading point that they used to be in. I did go a bit overboard saying that they were failing really bad, I didn't really mean it like that. Anyway, I admit I was wrong, so we're all good


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 5, 2007)

Thats right.^^^

HAHAH!!!! I gotta save this on my sig, 2shea admitting hes wrong!!!!

What a glorious day it is....


----------



## RockLee (Feb 5, 2007)

Betcha there will be a DVD Channel that you have to pay for.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 5, 2007)

2shena being number 1 does not mean you cannot still make a crap load of cash 



also this just went up on ign i found it intresting



> Wii Surfer: Fine Tune
> Boot up the Opera browser and enjoy streaming music on your Wii console. Interface pics and video included.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Betcha there will be a DVD Channel that you have to pay for.


That'd be fair IMO...

...actually I think that'd be pretty cool if it was just a firmware update they could charge like $5-$10 for...I think that's about as win-win as it gets...
(except for the whiny ppl who are like "I shouldn't have to pay for this!"...it's your fault for being such a loser you don't have a DVD player already! )


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 5, 2007)

if u got a freakin pc u have a dvd player, cmon


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> if u got a freakin pc u have a dvd player, cmon


Exactly...and I got 2 PCs and a standalone DVD player to boot...so I don't see how ppl have any excuse...

 - $20-$30 easy...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 5, 2007)

I think the thing people kinda got annoyed about is Nintendo is always a step behind with tech. No dvd player yet we moved on to HD-dvd's and Blu Ray...I think that's why people get annoyed. Not that i care, got enough things to play everything.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 5, 2007)

Sony and Microsoft moved onto to new tech 'cause it's THEIR proprietary tech and their other businesses profit by selling hardware with their tech. What does Nintendo get for putting a Blu-Ray player in their system? It just makes money for Sony...when you think about it...it just doesn't make sense for Nintendo to include hardware that they don't make the software for...

It'd be like the 360 being able to play UMDs...it'd just be stupid for MS (even if it WAS a good format)...


----------



## RockLee (Feb 6, 2007)

Actually, SNES, 64, and to some extent the GC were excellent machines, superior to the Genesis, PS1, and PS2, respectively.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Feb 6, 2007)

RockLee said:


> Actually, SNES, 64, and to some extent the GC were excellent machines, superior to the Genesis, PS1, and PS2, respectively.



in what sense i may ask? 

if you're talking about resistance to damage... i can give you that...

in terms of library of games, i can give you the 16bit era...

but the n64 and Gc pale in comparison to the library on the Ps1 and ps2. and the great game/game ratio


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> in what sense i may ask?
> 
> if you're talking about resistance to damage... i can give you that...
> 
> ...



previously they where talking abou technology, so i am assuming he is talking about the tech built inside the power of the system. 


Resistance to damage i agree there.

16 bit /8  bit ara your right there. ( although N64 had some greaqt titles just not as many)


----------



## Gunners (Feb 6, 2007)

> Actually, SNES, 64, and to some extent the GC were excellent machines, superior to the Genesis, PS1, and PS2, respectively.



Which way are you talking about tec? If so I don't know about Genisis and Snes. Snes could be better. I prefer the Genisis anycase.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2007)

If your not going to contribue to the topic do not quote and say stuff "QFT" and thats it. Its considered spam and just unwanted posts.


Kirin i think he was talking abou tech  if you all read the above posts leading into it.  although im sure rocklee will come in and answer the question fully.


for SNES i know it had a better sound chip in it and the GPU on it could produce more sprites and what not than sega's GPU. Though i still cheerish sega genesis for phantasy star 4 , its said they will not take hat series back to turn based rpg


----------



## Aman (Feb 6, 2007)

Rock Lee was obviously talking about the tech...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2007)

So even moer M rated content for Wii.




> Manhunt 2 for Wii
> Rockstar comes aboard with a Wii sequel to one of the goriest, most violent franchises ever created. And we've got the teaser trailer!





> February 6, 2007 - Today Rockstar Games announced Manhunt 2 for Nintendo's Wii console. The title will also be coming to PlayStation 2 and PSP. The newly-formed Rockstar London will be handling the PS2 and PSP versions, while Rockstar Toronto is heading up Wii incarnation.
> 
> The original Manhunt was the ultra-violent action game that revolved around creative kills such as bashing faces with a crowbar and wire stranglings. The game attracted attention from media watch groups and was fairly well-received by consumers and the press.
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2007)

You. are. f'ing. with. me.

Wow...I _really_ did not see that one coming...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2007)

So pretty much any game going to PS2 ports to Wii?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So pretty much any game going to PS2 ports to Wii?



Well it is a sequal to a game and Rockstar could make money off it going to Wii. I am just happy to see Rockstar finnaly supporting a Nintendo Console ( which they never had since they came into this buisness)

Plus it increases the M rated content on the Wii that alot of people ( well that i talk to) like , like nintendo said Something for everyone.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2007)

Yeah i guess it's a good idea, M games can only help the library grow.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2007)

Question is what the Wiimote does...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Question is what the Wiimote does...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2007)

lawlz to the max!


----------



## MS81 (Feb 6, 2007)

I think this is old but Guilty Gear Accent Core is coming soon for Wii.

I want that game so bad.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 6, 2007)

woah thats not old 81 hence it just came out today ( the announcement ) manhunt 2 , Godfather,scarface,Driver now this? just keeps  building and building.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 6, 2007)

ZOMG!!! Guilty Gear FTW!

I <3 my Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 6, 2007)

Manhunt 2 is gonna be pretty kickass. Manhunt one was ok, but the idea was great. Scarface = good. Godfather = Good. Driver = shit. But three good - great games coming is a nice win win situation ^_^


----------



## RockLee (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd buy Guilty Gear Accent Core instead of Mario Galaxy.*

Yeah, I said it.



*Means I'd buy it first.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2007)

I don't blame ya. Just for the multiplayer...


----------



## little nin (Feb 7, 2007)

i finally got my wii now 

can i ask how i see this friend code and stuff? 

please


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2007)

DS said:
			
		

> To find your Wii Code...
> Go to the message board of your Wii Menu and look at Address Book. The code for your system will be there.


 **


----------



## little nin (Feb 7, 2007)

ty, , aman i know rep u...u were the first person to rep me!


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2007)

Alright.


----------



## little nin (Feb 7, 2007)

yeah im stupid, so where's this address book?


----------



## Aman (Feb 7, 2007)

The message board is on the bottom right when you boot up your Wii, then just try all of the icons until you see your code. XD


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 7, 2007)

Congrats on your Wii Nin!

I know how happy I was when getting my Wii!!!

I just recently found out how many people in my school have a wii.

I didn't even see half of them at a wal-mart/target/best buy since the Wii's launch. They probably got it on E-Bay.

Anyways, I have a question.

My friends in school say that mario party 8 will suck because it doesn't have wi-fi.

I told them it does, I checked on Wikipedia and it didnt say ANYTHING about wi-fi.

Will MP8 have it?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> Congrats on your Wii Nin!
> 
> I know how happy I was when getting my Wii!!!
> 
> ...



I believe it does, i think SS3 confirmed it. Could be a mixup, like alot of people still believe Virtua fighter 5 will have online on 360 which there wrong but still believe it. So you gotta keep looking around but I'm pretty sure it's Wi-Fi.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 7, 2007)

I beleive its Wi-Fi as well.

If SSBB will, why the hell won't MP8? Right?


----------



## Id (Feb 7, 2007)

Wii looks like a good system.
Maybe I will borrow it


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2007)

I think it's just a matter that everyone is questioning ANYTHING that is supposed to be online from Nintendo...a lot of disbelievers that they'll ever get it off the ground...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 7, 2007)

Jackie said:


> Wii looks like a good system.
> Maybe I will borrow it



You may be my cuz..... but if you come to my house this weekend.... GET OUT OF HERE!!!!!!!!

Wii will most SURELY get Wi-Fi bro. Whatcha talkin about Nmaster.

With Wiiconnect24, doesn't that give you a hint that they have almost mastered wireless connection?

Or do you want more? HANDHELD games ABLE to go on wi-fi? What do you think a system is capable of if they can make a handheld do that.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 7, 2007)

^I think he meant the games being played, but actually being GOOD on Nintendo's part online...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 7, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Wii will most SURELY get Wi-Fi bro. Whatcha talkin about Nmaster.
> 
> With Wiiconnect24, doesn't that give you a hint that they have almost mastered wireless connection?
> 
> Or do you want more? HANDHELD games ABLE to go on wi-fi? What do you think a system is capable of if they can make a handheld do that.


...

Dude...I was just saying that with all the skeptics...ppl r gettin' confused about what is and isn't going online...also 'cause there were a lot of games to start with that were online at first and then it got pulled...so...

Of course _I_ know it's going online...it already IS online in Japan even...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 8, 2007)

*Guitar Hero Coming to Nintendo Wii*



			
				Activision President and CEO Mike Griffith said:
			
		

> In fiscal 2008, we will double our offerings on the DS and the Wii, including Spider-Man, Shrek, Transformers, and Guitar Hero.




And for the few that haven't heard...


----------



## Aman (Feb 8, 2007)

Awesome, GH!

Already knew about Manhunt 2 for a few days now.

About MP8, IGN said that it will be online.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok, check it out, I found a whole LIST of games upcoming for the Wii.

maybe you know this, maybe not. But its really USEFULL!!!

Check it.


----------



## Volken (Feb 8, 2007)

Woot! I love Guitar Hero, but I only played for a little while at my friend's house. It looks like the Wii sure is getting a lot of support now after it's done so well.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 8, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> Ok, check it out, I found a whole LIST of games upcoming for the Wii.
> 
> maybe you know this, maybe not. But its really USEFULL!!!
> 
> Check it.


It needs to be kept up a bit better...but yeah...

I find this one more helpful myself:


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 8, 2007)

Zelda Tops 1 million on Wii alone in NA, Japan hardware sales, Austrillian Hardware and Software sales as well. BIg update in the SAles thread.


----------



## Volken (Feb 8, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It needs to be kept up a bit better...but yeah...
> 
> I find this one more helpful myself:



Wow! Naruto EX is coming out this month!? :amazed I didn't think it'd be so soon. I was expecting they'd want more time to get ahead in the anime considering that it'll only be on episode 3 or so when it launches.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 8, 2007)

Episode 2 airs the day it releases...


----------



## FFLN (Feb 9, 2007)

And by the time I receive mine, it might be on the fourth episode. I shouldn't think about it right now though, or else I'll suddenly have an urge to get a JP Wii.


----------



## Ryuuken + (Feb 9, 2007)

hell i have the urge right now


----------



## Hylian (Feb 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Episode 2 airs the day it releases...



the first episode is a double episode, so it'll be on the third

any update of then the wiiloader is coming?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 9, 2007)

Espada #5 said:


> hell i have the urge right now


So I'm not the only one then....


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 9, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> It needs to be kept up a bit better...but yeah...
> 
> I find this one more helpful myself:



Won't pkm battle rev come to america too? it says that only in japan...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 9, 2007)

^ Yes pokemon is coming to american this year ( when diamond and peral launch for DS ) you see Wikipedia is not the best source to reley off of unless they have credable sources backing it up.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, there's just no release date given for the US yet...


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 9, 2007)

i heard spring^^

from serebii


----------



## Hylian (Feb 9, 2007)

its coming out in april 22


----------



## RockLee (Feb 9, 2007)

There's a mod disk, I hear, that'll enable region-free on the Wii.

I also hear there's a mod of some sort that'll make it that way without having to insert a disk every time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 9, 2007)

RockLee said:


> There's a mod disk, I hear, that'll enable region-free on the Wii.
> 
> I also hear there's a mod of some sort that'll make it that way without having to insert a disk every time.




ya there is , i bet Donkey show is a little pissed now


----------



## Volken (Feb 9, 2007)

Does the mod include the ability to get JP VC games? There are some games I really want to try out that are only on the JP VC (i.e. Fire Emblem)


----------



## Volken (Feb 9, 2007)

Does the mod include the ability to get JP VC games? There are some games I really want to try out that are only on the JP VC (i.e. Fire Emblem)


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 9, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Does the mod include the ability to get JP VC games? There are some games I really want to try out that are only on the JP VC (i.e. Fire Emblem)



I doubt it, but it would be awesome. I will be getting the mod eventually, prolly not the first release one tho.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2007)

I've heard nothing of a mod able to do import games...

...at least not _yet_...

First paycheck I get after the 22nd is going to Naruto EX though, whether I can play it or not...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I've heard nothing of a mod able to do import games...


Article:

Website:
http://www.megarotic.com/?d=609JAFOE[/url

*Wingbird*


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Article:
> 
> Website:
> http://www.megarotic.com/?d=609JAFOE[/url
> ...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 10, 2007)

Well I dunno, someone apparently contacted the company and they said things should be up and moving within the next few days.

As for installation : 4 wires & quick solder interface.

We'll really just have to wait and see tho.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2007)

I found a site taking preorders for $40...that's pretty good if it's actually easy and cheap to install by yourself...

I've never soldered though before...and I don't want to take apart my precious Wii... 

But I will do anything for Naruto!!!


----------



## FFLN (Feb 10, 2007)

Do tell us the results then. I thought most people would seen the info about the Wiikey already, but I guess it must've been in the Taisen EX thread, although I thought it was in this one too.

Also, if you're waiting until AFTER the 22nd to order Taisen EX... you might just miss out on the pre-order gift.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 10, 2007)

I'm happy I don't have to worry about modding.  For those who get it, I hope that system updates don't jack it up.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I found a site taking preorders for $40...that's pretty good if it's actually easy and cheap to install by yourself...
> 
> I've never soldered though before...and I don't want to take apart my precious Wii...
> 
> But I will do anything for Naruto!!!



if u never soldered b4, i suggest u start practicing with wires and stuff first.  It's not easy, some people have a natural skill at making neat precise solders, some (like me) don't. and u'll probably want to invest in a high quality solder iron.  If the high quality solder iron cost 50-90 $, and 2 solder tubes cost 6 (one tube to get good at soldering things, one for in case), and ur kit cost 40, that's at least 100.  If you bust your wii that's another 260.  U r gonna risk $360+ to play NGT EX and other imports? 

i forgot u may need a materiel called flux to add to ur solder...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I've heard nothing of a mod able to do import games...
> 
> ...at least not _yet_...
> 
> First paycheck I get after the 22nd is going to Naruto EX though, whether I can play it or not...



Wait if you can't play it your still going to buy it?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Wait if you can't play it your still going to buy it?


Yes, yes I f'ing will.

And I will sleep with it in my arms every night until I can...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

Lol, well atleast the creator of naruto knows some people still have faith in his work ^_^


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2007)

considering all the materiel we steal from him, i think it's only fair


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Yes, yes I f'ing will.
> 
> And I will sleep with it in my arms every night until I can...



I'll let all of you know how it is when I play it on my Wii.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'll let all of you know how it is when I play it on my Wii.


I'll let you know what I do with the $200+ I save from not buying a 2nd Wii...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

But if mod chip get's messed up during a update and Wii breaks down, donkey has the last laugh? 

@Simpson - What do you mean we steal from him? From Naruto? I don't recall wanting or ever caring to steal anything he's done.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2007)

ahh, right, as i recall u don't watch sub or raw naruto eps.  Well, then you aren't included when i say the people who buy the games cover for those who jack the manga and anime.  But it's weird, i kinda wonder if the advertisers wouldn't post raw episodes up themselves, seeing as how i end up watching japanese ads whenever i watch raws....


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'll let you know what I do with the $200+ I save from not buying a 2nd Wii...



LOL, it's all good, I just never like messing with my systems like that.  But I will tell you how I'm enjoying my Wii without having to open it up like that.  I've just never trusted mod chips since the PS1, and now with system updates, if I had to, I'd wait on a wii freeloader over a mod chip.

And save your pennies. ^^


----------



## Aman (Feb 10, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'll let all of you know how it is when I play it on my Wii.


Omg...

*feels strong urge to stab DS*

Meh, this is faster.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 10, 2007)

_Man_, Donkey Show is a _jerk_.

*hovers over report button*

I'd import only things that we'll probably never see here in the United States, like Naruto (oh, come on, 4 year wait? ). I probably go for the disk option, since I can't risk getting my machine killed.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 10, 2007)

Nintendo finally releases the online devkits for the Wii this week.



Took them long enough D:


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2007)

i wonder if it's possible to develop a mod chip that secretley intercepts communications.  That would suck!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ahh, right, as i recall u don't watch sub or raw naruto eps.  Well, then you aren't included when i say the people who buy the games cover for those who jack the manga and anime.  But it's weird, i kinda wonder if the advertisers wouldn't post raw episodes up themselves, seeing as how i end up watching japanese ads whenever i watch raws....



I don't watch subs anymore cause naruto sucks but i see what you mean now. We don't steal them though cause Japaneses people also watching it for free. So basically we getting what they get.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2007)

There he goes again...insulting _Naruto_ on the _Naruto_ forum...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2007)

to be fair he did used to watch it   techinically japanese people do pay, in the form of watching ads.  when i watch subs i usually don't get ads, but as of late i watch raws, and those have ads...in a sense i'm paying the same price as japanese people, watching f'ing card-ass , benisse for everyone, McDonalds with  japanese  Ronald....


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> There he goes again...insulting _Naruto_ on the _Naruto_ forum...



OH noes, get use to it buddy, i can voice my opinion


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 10, 2007)

Duckhunt on the Wii? Hell yeah! 

Point your Wii (Opera) browser to:


Enjoy.



And some news:



> *Nintendo CEO goes on the offensive, The Regginator strikes again*
> 
> Article Posted: 02.09.07 by Dale Neville
> 
> ...


----------



## little nin (Feb 10, 2007)

this wii internet thing is quite nice , how would i get more channels?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 10, 2007)

little nin said:


> this wii internet thing is quite nice , how would i get more channels?



More channels? Well, do a system update and you'll end up having a weather and news channel. The other spots are reserved for future additions (what they encompass, we don't know yet) and of course all your VC purchases.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't believe how one shooter makes up for no other shooters but ok atleast we see metriod is coming out this year. Hopefully aiming is better then prime 1 and 2, be one of the first Wii games I'll get.


----------



## Akira (Feb 10, 2007)

> Duckhunt on the Wii? Hell yeah!


Lets hope they make it so i can FINALLY shoot that damn dog! 



> Hopefully aiming is better then prime 1 and 2, be one of the first Wii games I'll get.


Yeah combat was one of the weakest aspects in metroid prime in my opinion. Lets hope its fixed with the Wii-mote though.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 10, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I don't believe how one shooter makes up for no other shooters but ok atleast we see metriod is coming out this year. Hopefully aiming is better then prime 1 and 2, be one of the first Wii games I'll get.



I'm with you there, the Wii has lots of potential when it comes to FPS and sports games, but the Wii is seriously lacking in the FPS department. Some will say they liked Red Steel for what it's worth, but RS isn't the quality I'm looking for. Hopefully, Prime 3 will live up to the hype and set the standard for all forthcoming FPS games. The material I've seen so far looks promising. 

Combat in Prime was lots of fun, but sometimes frustrating. I rather play FPS games on my PC though, the Wii might change that.



@str1ker: You seem to have misunderstood, I wasn't referring to the (upcoming?) VC version of Duckhunt, but to a playable (flash) version on the internet accessible from the Wii browser.  Then again, I might be the one at fault here.  But hell yeah, shoot the dog!!   KILL!


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2007)

the dog is invincible


----------



## Aman (Feb 10, 2007)

Jouten said:


> Duckhunt on the Wii? Hell yeah!
> 
> Point your Wii (Opera) browser to:
> 
> ...


Thanks, man.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 10, 2007)

edit: @ narutosimpson

LOL. Yeah, I know, and he knows, but you can still go crazy on the damn thing and try to shoot the bastard. 

edit: @Aman: Don't mention it.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 10, 2007)

you guys know exact date of ds lite new shipment?

i want one, sold my ds to buy one


----------



## alkeality (Feb 10, 2007)

i have the wii its a great system and even though im not really a pokemon fan ill try out pbr its ooks fun and i wonder how it will work with the motion


----------



## Cero (Feb 10, 2007)

Ah yes, i forgot to announce, i got mine December 29th.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

Jouten said:


> I'm with you there, the Wii has lots of potential when it comes to FPS and sports games, but the Wii is seriously lacking in the FPS department. Some will say they liked Red Steel for what it's worth, but RS isn't the quality I'm looking for. Hopefully, Prime 3 will live up to the hype and set the standard for all forthcoming FPS games. The material I've seen so far looks promising.
> 
> Combat in Prime was lots of fun, but sometimes frustrating. I rather play FPS games on my PC though, the Wii might change that.
> 
> ...



Well the only problem with metriod i had was auto aim and it was pretty badly done. I'm sure it'll be fixed though


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2007)

Who needs auto-aim with Metroid's l33t lock-on system? It works pretty good...


----------



## RockLee (Feb 10, 2007)

What was wrong with Prime's auto-aim? I remember it saving me, although it was a pain in crowds.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 10, 2007)

Same here...I don't have a clue really what he's talking about...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 10, 2007)

yeh, I saw what Fin posted.

When IS the new DS lite shipment?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

Auto aim/lock on in a shooter? I refuse to say that's a good shooter


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2007)

nintendo often does auto lock.  aiming a weapon within pixels is actually kinda stupid, i can see why the japanese don't like FPS.

SNES Starfox had auto lock and it was the coolest thing, and since then i liked it as a feature in all shooting games. Also panzer dragon....  aiming and firing is so tedious and unchallenging.

Unless it's like a marksmanship game or minigame.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> nintendo often does auto lock.  aiming a weapon within pixels is actually kinda stupid, i can see why the japanese don't like FPS.
> 
> SNES Starfox had auto lock and it was the coolest thing, and since then i liked it as a feature in all shooting games. Also panzer dragon....  aiming and firing is so tedious and *unchallenging*.
> 
> Unless it's like a marksmanship game or minigame.



Wait i have to point these two things out real quick. 

First will go to the bold part. Your claiming Aiming, you know in real shooters, not bullshit like metriod, is Unchallenging compared to halo, fear, gears and so on? Are we a bit crazy here? 

On to underline part. Yeah that's it's problem. All these people grew up with nintendo and it's great that nintendo cares for casual gamers but we're the people who made them *People who play REAL shooters and more then minigames* So i really think they should move up without auto aim and put in a real aiming system. You know one that takes skill?  

Just needed to get my opinion on those two things you pointed at


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 10, 2007)

hmm, i can see your point but aiming is actually not that easy, especially with a controller, and especially around the time that starfox came out and who starfox was meant for.  

besides the other complexities of shooting in a game like star fox or panzer dragon, it's fair that in a game like metroid or star fox , the simulated technology can have auto locking.  Our fighter jets and tanks have it now.  Why not alien worlds and future military and crap?

Don't know why a dragon can auto lock though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 10, 2007)

Starfox had lock on basically cause it was faced past. Metriod is like any other shooter out there but with lock on so it takes very little skill. Then again metriod isn't about it's shooting, it's more about it's adventure aspect. If you put it up against halo or fear or Gears i don't see it matching it's shooting aspect but could pass it's story and adventure if you enjoy it. 

I'm exicted for the next Metriod, just hoping for no auto aim seeing as i'm big into showing off my skills with a shooter *Big shooting fan.*


----------



## RockLee (Feb 10, 2007)

We can tell.

Metroid isn't about the shooting aspect, really. I dunno what to say. 

Guess you are right.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah. I mean the story *if you enjoy it* And the adventure *If you enjoy it* Probably makes you love Metriod. But since i'm a big shooting fan you can see why i was disappointed but i never said story or adventure element wasn't good, quite the opposite


----------



## botoman (Feb 11, 2007)

Does anyone know if they will release Bubble Bobble out on VC?


----------



## Aman (Feb 11, 2007)

New Wii Shooter Announced.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah, I read about it a little while earlier, from a different source though but it's pretty much the same story and quote. Don't really know what to say about it, not much is known yet, but I'll welcome any sort of FPS game for the Wii regardless.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 11, 2007)

WHEN IS NEW DS SHIPMENT


----------



## RockLee (Feb 11, 2007)

Every week.

Also, you might want to ask that in the Handhelds Thread.


----------



## Volken (Feb 11, 2007)

botoman said:


> Does anyone know if they will release Bubble Bobble out on VC?



I bet that they will eventually. It's one of those games that a lot of new gamers haven't played yet, so they'll probably release it.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 11, 2007)

Ive never heard of bubble bobble...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 11, 2007)

Can't believe it's still hard to find a DS ...

The only FPS i've liked ever is Gears of war.  (i don't count doom and that generation of games, it was not exactly the same..)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 11, 2007)

Some interesting news.

The video game show Game On gave Sonic and the Secret Rings a 92/100. That means one of many things.

A: The Wii lineup is shit for it to be labeled as the second best Wii game to date
B: They were paid by Sega
C: It actually is good
D: The reviewer was stoned


I say, B and D because I don't trust Sega when it comes to ANYTHING anymore. They are the sole company that can take something bad, and make it worse.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm going with C...it's a different development team from the other 3D Sonic games...so that gives me hope...


----------



## Aman (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm still not going to get my hopes up too much...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

You do realize this sonic is on rails correct? meaning its like the old sonics basically ( to ap oint) meaning no crappy 3d world sonic with camera problems and control issues.


although even though this is sonic japan working on this i am going to have to wait and see what other reveiws give it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 11, 2007)

From what I've seen even in the TRAILER, the camera clips through walls and there was one part where Sonic got stuck on a rock.


----------



## Aman (Feb 11, 2007)

Wii AIM to please your Wii

EA Dev: Get the 360 and/or Wii


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

Manhunt2, scarface, The God Father beg to differ  although we will have to see if the constant flow of M rated games will keep coming to the Wii if not then his statements he made will be correct.

although lets check out something ign did.  ok i cannot find the link but they did a sale report / game analis to see if the Wii is kiddie and by shocking results there where more Teen rated games than E and M rated games where climbing. Kinda shocking  but the Wii needs to sell and sell if it wants more M rated games and if rockstar keeps giving the Wii support we will see a good amount of it and a good amount of it from EA, especially with their feelings on the Wii and 360.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

Found it! 


> Graphs: Nintendo's Image
> Does Nintendo's "kiddy" image apply in the world of Wii?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 11, 2007)

I actually think Sonic is gonna be good
and I don't think Sega would pay the review people


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2007)

A pretty good interview with Perrin Kaplan at Gamespy, although there was one funny thing that stood out...



> *GS:* So, the PlayStation 3 launch coincided with the Wii launch. What kind of impact did that have on your success? Did it help the Wii? Was it a non-factor?
> 
> *Perrin Kaplan:* Well, we didn't have anyone in line that got shot waiting for our system.



LOL


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 11, 2007)

I lol'd a bit too much at that.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm not a big fan of Perrin, but that was a good one...


----------



## Aman (Feb 11, 2007)

XDDD

Good one!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

^ The Zelda TP OST is on the fist page of the Offical Zelda thread . so there is no need


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Feb 11, 2007)

I thought I remembered a post where you had posted a link and everybody went crazy for it, but I couldn't find it (to confirm my suspicion ) with the search button (got over 3000 hits or so XD) Should've checked the first page beforehand. *shrugs*


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Manhunt2, scarface, The God Father beg to differ  although we will have to see if the constant flow of M rated games will keep coming to the Wii if not then his statements he made will be correct.
> 
> although lets check out something ign did.  ok i cannot find the link but they did a sale report / game analis to see if the Wii is kiddie and by shocking results there where more Teen rated games than E and M rated games where climbing. Kinda shocking  but the Wii needs to sell and sell if it wants more M rated games and if rockstar keeps giving the Wii support we will see a good amount of it and a good amount of it from EA, especially with their feelings on the Wii and 360.



the capcom guy isn't very bright, in fact i think he doesn't know his field.  6-10 year olds may be the core now, but 6-10 year olds mature into 12-18 year olds, quickly, and they don't wanna play rainbow bright games.  Btwn now and 2 years capcom should put mature themed games out our they'll miss the aging of the current core demographic.....  It's like that with movies tooo


----------



## Volken (Feb 11, 2007)

Never listen to game developers and their opinions on the console war. Their opinions are also way too biased. They never have anything intelligent to say, but instead they just suck up to whichever company they think will do the best.

And about Sonic, I have a ton of hope about Sonic. I'm actually not surprised that Sonic got such a good score on that one review. It looks a lot better than any of the recent Sonic games and the new team could mean a turnaround for Sonic.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Some interesting news.
> 
> The video game show Game On gave Sonic and the Secret Rings a 92/100. That means one of many things.
> 
> ...


I go with C! I like sonic so i hope it's good. Regardless i'll get it if it's fun to play as and probably cheaper once i get the Wii. I don't have much to look froward to so stop making it seem like it'll be bad


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah, let's wait 'til we play it to judge. It's on my GameFly list...


----------



## Volken (Feb 11, 2007)

When is that Sonic game going to be released? I know that it's sometime this month, but is it going to be sooner rather than later?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

My GameFly is showing the 22nd...


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2007)

It says it's being released on the 20th, so basically pickup at stores is on the 21st of Feb.


----------



## Volken (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh, that's not too far off, less than 2 weeks. I can live with that.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

I forgot sonic comes out this month  alot of good games coming out, Sonic, Mario party, some EA titles. guh and i still need hotel dusk and lunar knights for DS!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I forgot sonic comes out this month  alot of good games coming out, Sonic, Mario party, some EA titles. guh and i still need hotel dusk and lunar knights for DS!


Exactly!!! And don't forget FFVI!!! I still got to buy that one!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

^ ya its kinda funny that FF 1-6 are on the Nintendo handhelds now


----------



## Volken (Feb 11, 2007)

I didn't feel like buying FF6 on the GB, so when it came out, I beat FF3 on my SNES instead. 

And also, you can't forget that Naruto EX is coming out around the same time as Sonic, even though we don't have a freeloader yet...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

February '07
Buying:
Final Fantasy VI
Bleach 2nd
Naruto EX

Renting:
Phoenix Wright 2
Hotel Dusk: Room 215
Lunar Knights
Sonic and the Secret Rings


----------



## Volken (Feb 11, 2007)

Which Bleach game are you referring to as "Bleach 2nd"? Is there going to be another one for the Wii already?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2007)

It's the DS one that comes out next week.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> February '07
> Buying:
> Final Fantasy VI
> Bleach 2nd
> ...



Fool you should be slapped! Phoenix Wright 2 needs to be BOUGHT not rented!  

Feb is a great month for all three systems. Each system to me this month has a good-great title. 

Wii - Sonic
PS3 - Virtua Fighter 5
XBOX 360 - Crackdown. 

March is great too for 360 and PS3, dunno about Wii, haven't seen anything yet.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Which Bleach game are you referring to as "Bleach 2nd"? Is there going to be another one for the Wii already?



No, DS...




crazymtf said:


> Fool you should be slapped! Phoenix Wright 2 needs to be BOUGHT not rented!


The replay value once I beat it is null though. But I had no idea how long it was. Wow, I'm getting some serious hours out of this thing. I may have bought it had I realized how long this one was...


----------



## Volken (Feb 11, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> It's the DS one that comes out next week.



Are the Bleach DS games good? I've been wanting to try a Bleach game but Wii is region-locked so the DS would be the best bet.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Are the Bleach DS games good? I've been wanting to try a Bleach game but Wii is region-locked so the DS would be the best bet.


Oh my god are they ever. They are pristine examples of fighters. The combat system is beautiful. And of course the fan service is quite welcome.

Probably the best handheld fighter around.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 11, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Are the Bleach DS games good? I've been wanting to try a Bleach game but Wii is region-locked so the DS would be the best bet.



That's like asking if Scarlett Johannsen is hot.  Bleach DS (and probably 2nd) are awesome fighting games.


----------



## Volken (Feb 11, 2007)

Really? I thought that Jump! Ultimate Stars held that title around here. I guess I have to try them out now that you've given such a strong recommendation. 

Edit: ^I don't know who Scarlett Johannsen is...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> No, DS...
> 
> *
> The replay value once I beat it is null though. But I had no idea how long it was. Wow, I'm getting some serious hours out of this thing. I may have bought it had I realized how long this one was...*



Forget replay value, to own a game with a great story such as PW is a "NEEDED" buy, no jokes here!  

Bleach for DS is indeed good fighter. I wouldn't say the best, i enjoyed tekken and guilty gear more on PSP but still, best DS fighter around easy.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Really? I thought that Jump! Ultimate Stars held that title around here. I guess I have to try them out now that you've given such a strong recommendation.


As much as I looooove Jump, Bleach's fighting system is really top-notch. Jump is a bit more reliant on it's fan service. The Bleach games are really, really well-made fighters...


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 11, 2007)

i';ll have a friend who's coming from japan in a month bring me bleach 2 ds   also...  i'll probably buy phoenix wright or hotel dusk in the meantime...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Think the reason it's so good *Bleach games* Is it came out of no where, actually was very pleased by it. I don't own it though, i really should buy it


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 11, 2007)

^ the reason why its good is because treasure did it and treasure is an amazing company ever since the NES days.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Well yeah, i'm talking about why it gained alot of great news is also it was a great fighter on a handheld, you don't see it much


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ^ the reason why its good is because treasure did it and treasure is an amazing company ever since the NES days.


QFT. Treasure does fighters very well.

It gained a lot of great news?  Seemed to me to be a very under-the-radar title...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> QFT. Treasure does fighters very well.
> 
> It gained a lot of great news?  Seemed to me to be a very under-the-radar title...



Only heard about it because it was said to be a great handheld fighter and the one friend here who has a DS never buys many games actually bought this one.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 11, 2007)

My roomate bought it. I was floored when I played it. I never expected such a high-quality fighter out of it. I've been waiting for Bleach 2nd for what feels like forever now...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 11, 2007)

Yeah. Well basically i did enjoy super stars but the hype was to big when i played it. It was ok. So when i got my hands on bleach i was like "Another average game" but was very happy by how it kicked ass.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 12, 2007)

Hmmm, have any of you who are planning on modding your Wii seen this?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, I saw that. I got a day 1 Wii...so I assume most all mods will work...


----------



## Ryuuken + (Feb 12, 2007)

i wanna know can the modded wii's play import games


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

There's not a chip yet that does that...WiiKey is supposed to...but it's status seems questionable...


----------



## Ryuuken + (Feb 12, 2007)

dammit i need that freeloader


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 12, 2007)

Your not the only one...


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 12, 2007)

*DS and Wii top Famitsu Poll*


> February 12, 2007 - You've probably figured out by now that the DS and Wii were the hottest things in Japanese gaming over the holiday period. A recent poll conducted by Weekly Famitsu suggests just how big the two systems were.
> 
> The magazine asked readers of its Famitsu.com website which system they most played over the holiday season. While the DS was the biggest selling system over the period, Wii was apparently the most played system, taking up 244 votes. DS came next, with 185 votes, followed by the PS2 (148), Xbox 360 (146) and PSP (115). The PS3 didn't place in the top five.
> 
> ...


Article:


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

Man, Japan loves that Yakuza series, seeing as it cost BILLIONS to actually make


----------



## Aman (Feb 12, 2007)

Super Paper Mario will be out April 9th!  At least in America...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Aman said:


> Super Paper Mario will be out April 9th!  At least in America...



YAY super paper mario!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

Jesus....that fucking early?

I have to get a Wii. Now. For Paper Mario ;_;


----------



## Kayo (Feb 12, 2007)

Why does everybody like that Paper Mario game lol?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Only good RPG on Nintendo consoles fool!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

Wrong! Just wrong. That's not the case Crazy.

It's because Intelligent Systems creates godly games, and Paper Mario has been the best non-Shigeru Miyamoto developed Mario series.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 12, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Only good RPG on Nintendo consoles fool!



Like FF, the Mana series, Super Mario RPG, DQ, Chrono, etc, etc, etc...

Super Paper Mario for the Wii isn't even an RPG.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 12, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Why does everybody like that Paper Mario game lol?



you seriously need to play it... you'll find something that you'll love...

for me was the humour and the battles... they helped me a lot with my timing ...


super paper mario seems like a mix of 2d and 3d platform and classic Paper mario stlye gaming... i can't wait for it... April! come faster !...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Like FF, the Mana series, Super Mario RPG, DQ, Chrono, etc, etc, etc...
> 
> Super Paper Mario for the Wii isn't even an RPG.



hey dont forget fire emblem!!!! ( although you did say etc it should be noted!)


and your right its a 2D/3D sidescrolling platformer with RPG elements


----------



## DeepThought (Feb 12, 2007)

Super Paper Mario looks great. Classic platforming with next-gen applications (Wii-mote of course)

I wasn't a fan of the Paper Mario RPGs... no hate... I just didn't play them.


----------



## Volken (Feb 12, 2007)

I loved the battle system in Paper Mario. In FFs, the battle system can get boring, but in Paper Mario I always liked fighting. You actually have to do actions to execute the attack, which I always liked. 

And I also liked how the plot, although simple, was pretty humorous at times. The mood of the game was very light-hearted which made it really fun to play IMO. 

And getting all of those different former-baddies as your partners was great, although Goombario had to be the most useless sidekick in any RPG.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

He was as useful as Goombella 

I forget what his name was, but that pirate Bomb-Omb was the SHIT.


----------



## Volken (Feb 12, 2007)

Yeah, he and the Parakoopa from the first one were the best sidekicks in their respective games. I only basically used them when I wasn't required to use one of the other characters.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Feb 12, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Yeah, he and the Parakoopa from the first one were the best sidekicks in their respective games. I only basically used them when I wasn't required to use one of the other characters.



AMEN! 

I loved the first paper mario.

Is Super Paper Mario a RPG? you know like the previous ones? or is it brand new platforming in 2d. Anyone know?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Like FF, the Mana series, Super Mario RPG, DQ, Chrono, etc, etc, etc...
> 
> Super Paper Mario for the Wii isn't even an RPG.



Sorry meant on Wii it's the only RPG/Platformer that really got any attention, excluding Dragon Quest. FF moved on, mana always sucked, super mario rpg is kickass, DQ is on handhelds now *Why the fuck? Who knows*, Chrono trigger creator moved onto 360 it seems.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 12, 2007)

DQ swords ( yes it is an RPG) and  FF CC are getting some good attention i have to say ( especailly in japan)

the 4th the paper mario series was really never a full blown RPG like Super Mario RPG was on the Super. IT has RPG elements yes but it is considered a 2d/3d side scroller.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 12, 2007)

Alright well sorry i just get excited when a game comes along that has elements of RPG and it just got me excited. And i said DQ Swords I'm excluding, meaning i want it badly. Now FF: CC, i have to see if it atleast improves first.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

The lack of mentioning the kill i*c*st fest that is Fire Emblem angers me.


----------



## Blind Weasel (Feb 12, 2007)

i haven't played a fire emblem title XP... but this one will be my first :amazed...

has anyone connected their wii using the USB Wi-Fi adpater?...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

It's a sequal to FE9, or rather...the GC Fire Emblem. I say get that one, to understand some elements.

If it is like FE7 to FE6, or FE5 to FE4, it will reference the previous game a LOT.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 12, 2007)

Super Paper Mario is a sidescroller, but it has a 3D aspect when you activate it. You know, like when there's a chasm that's too far for Mario to jump (even he has his limitations), try activating the 3D feature to see a side path open up. In reality, the game is like New Super Mario Brothers, but with a new twist and less reliance on new items (like the mega mushroom). I also look forward to using the two other characters, Peach and Bowser.

I've only played PM: TTYD, but I'm dying to play the first one. I heard it was great, and I'm looking forward to its release on the virtual console (if there will be one), since I never owned the N64. I don't know about you guys, but I have a soft spot for Vivian in the second game. I liked her as a character and her battle abilities, although her "ducking for cover" ability may have been a bit useless.  Wasn't there a ghost character in the first one? I could've sworn I saw a screen shot that showed him as a party member.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

Spoilers: Vivian is actually a man. Honestly. A trap. Gender bender. Tranny. However you put it.

The ghost was probably Ms. Bow, from the first game. Many characters from PM are referenced, or appear in PM: TTYD.

The first one was interesting, as Bowser nearly accomplished his goal of what he wanted. Also for the fact the item he uses in the game to accomplish this is from Kirby's series, the Star Rod.


----------



## Volken (Feb 12, 2007)

^The second game had many of the first game's characters recycled with different appearances. So many of the abilities of the characters in the second were also present in the first. In the first the ghost person was Bow. She was actually quite good. 

EDIT: Goofy beat me to it. 



Blind Itachi said:


> i haven't played a fire emblem title XP... but this one will be my first :amazed...
> 
> has anyone connected their wii using the USB Wi-Fi adpater?...



If you're talking about the USB Connector that you can also use for the DS, than I've used it. It works really well, although it took me a while to get hooked up. You just have to remember to switch off your firewall if getting it connected the  first time. After I got it connected, it's worked perfectly.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:
			
		

> Spoilers: Vivian is actually a man. Honestly. A trap. Gender bender. Tranny. However you put it.


Ah! The love of my life is a guy? How did it come to this???



			
				volken330 said:
			
		

> ^The second game had many of the first game's characters recycled with different appearances. So many of the abilities of the characters in the second were also present in the first. In the first the ghost person was Bow. She was actually quite good.


So, where was Bow/Ms. Bow referenced in TTYD? I saw several ghost appearances in the game, many of which were in the west side of town. The two I remember right now are:

Casino: Ghost worked as a host for the paper airplane, boat, etc. games and holder of chips when leaving.

Store: Owner of item shop, which was also a passage for "Da Boss".



			
				Blind Itachi said:
			
		

> has anyone connected their wii using the USB Wi-Fi adpater?...


I connect via my wireless router. It works flawlessly, and takes a few seconds to set up.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2007)

volken330 said:


> ^The second game had many of the first game's characters recycled with different appearances. So many of the abilities of the characters in the second were also present in the first. In the first the ghost person was Bow. She was actually quite good.
> 
> EDIT: Goofy beat me to it.
> 
> ...



yea alot of the characters were the same but I still liked it.

I really liked the little power ups you could get like the paper airplane,those were cool


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

Nintendo of America edited all the dialog mentioning he was a boy.

Just like they did with the incestuous dialog in the US Fire Emblem games.


----------



## Volken (Feb 12, 2007)

Kimimario said:


> So, where was Bow/Ms. Bow referenced in TTYD? I saw several ghost appearances in the game, many of which were in the west side of town. The two I remember right now are:
> 
> Casino: Ghost worked as a host for the paper airplane, boat, etc. games and holder of chips when leaving.
> 
> Store: Owner of item shop, which was also a passage for "Da Boss".



When I say recycled, I don't mean like Zelda OOT and Zelda MM, where the characters are exactly the same with just different roles. I just mean that the characters are totally different except for the fact that they have pretty much the same abilities. Like Goombella is the Goombario of Paper Mario 2.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 12, 2007)

But she...er...he seems so feminine.  I guess you can't argue with the facts.

I agree that the power ups in the game were really cool. They put a twist on the gamplay, just like how the plot line had many twists and turns, as well.


*Spoiler*: _Multiple Game Spoilers Enclosed_ 



Ever notice how most all Nintendo games, especially ones featuring Mario, have incredible story lines that have dramatic twists you'd never expect? For example, one twist in PM: TTYD was Vivian becoming your parter. I would never have expected that! I also think of Mario and Luigi: Super Star Saga. The whole game was full of surprises, such as the whole story behind Bowletta. That's one reason why I am such a fan of Nintendo and their creative games.



And Goofy, sorry I keep changing the subject from Fire Emblem. I've never played any in the series, unless you count SSBM as playing around with Marth and Roy...


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 12, 2007)

volken330 said:


> When I say recycled, I don't mean like Zelda OOT and Zelda MM, where the characters are exactly the same with just different roles. I just mean that the characters are totally different except for the fact that they have pretty much the same abilities. Like Goombella is the Goombario of Paper Mario 2.


Ah. I see what you mean. That being said, I'm still going to play the first PM. The whole series continues to impress me.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

No, don't be made from changing it about Fire Emblem dood, it's no problem


----------



## K-deps (Feb 12, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> No, don't be made from changing it about Fire Emblem dood, it's no problem



I know this may seem random but what kind of games are FE
Ive always wanted to try one of em


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

Tactical RPG's, or Strategy RPG's.

Think like Shining Force, which copied Fire Emblem.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 12, 2007)

I love me some Paper Mario.

If anyone has Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door and won't play it again, send it my way. It's been 7-8 years since I've gotten some Paper Mario in.

I remember I found a bug in the original. I left a key inside a cabinet in the last castle, and when I left the room and came back, it was gone. There was nothing I could do. :<


----------



## Volken (Feb 12, 2007)

In case anyone wants to know, Kirby's Adventure, Ice Climber, and Kid Icarus have been launched on the VC.



I loved Kirby's Adventure on the NES but I haven't played the other two yet.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 12, 2007)

I preferred the GBA remake because you can play as Meta Knight.

And it's almost creepy as how the anime ties into the first Kirby game D:


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 12, 2007)

Is Kid Icarus any good?

I dunno if I should buy it.

Looks kinda goofy to me...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 13, 2007)

volken330 said:


> In case anyone wants to know, Kirby's Adventure, Ice Climber, and Kid Icarus have been launched on the VC.
> 
> 
> 
> I loved Kirby's Adventure on the NES but I haven't played the other two yet.



I'm so gonna get Kirby and Ice climber! :amazed and maybe kid Icarus aswell, it's pretty decent.


----------



## Aman (Feb 13, 2007)

Sonic and the Secret Rings is coming to Europe on March 2nd.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

Wii play gets a *5.5*. Though Vegitto told me it sucked balls awhile back.


----------



## Aman (Feb 13, 2007)

It doesn't suck, it sucks compared to a normal game, but you only pay like 5-10 bucks for it, that's why it's so shallow.

Don't expect as much from it as you would from a normal game though, just something that you can play sometime for a short while.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

A normal game? Then it sucks if it sucks against a normal game cause every game is normal...


----------



## Kayo (Feb 13, 2007)

Who buys Wii Play for the game anyway? it's all about the controller + the game added which can be fun for an hour or so.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 13, 2007)

Wasn't Wii Play the Euro Wii tech demo?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

It's fucking free with purchase of a controller...ppl need to stop complaining...


----------



## Aman (Feb 13, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> A normal game? Then it sucks if it sucks against a normal game cause every game is normal...


You know what I mean... Wii Play containts nine minigames, that won't last for long. That's why you get it with a controller, and why it's been selling so well.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

My county is sold out...I really want one...hell two of those...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 13, 2007)

I saw Zelda:TP in my local supermarket today, but no Wii console :/


----------



## Aman (Feb 13, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I saw Zelda:TP in my local supermarket today, but no Wii console :/


Don't worry, it will find you some day.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> I saw Zelda:TP in my local supermarket today, but no Wii console :/


Your investigation skillz must be waining chibi L...you can't solve the case of the missing Wii!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

New shipments went out like 2 days ago right? For Wii's? We got a few in our gamestop around here yesterday. Dunno about today though. As for Wii play, so basically it's like the bugerking games? Except Burgerking owns them cause he the King.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Your investigation skillz must be waining chibi L...you can't solve the case of the missing Wii!



I'm just waiting for the oppertune moment, that's all


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 13, 2007)

I just saw the videos for Wii Play. I have to admit that the game doesn't look as bad as I thought it would be. I'd buy it just for billiards, which looks amazing. The duck hunt and laser hockey games look pretty good as well. Personally, I would prefer the games be sold separately on the Wii Shop Channel, so I could buy only billiards, but now I'm reconsidering my decision on buying it. Perhaps Wii  Play could be fun after all. What do you all suggest? Go for it? or should I not bother?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 13, 2007)

What is it, 10 bucks?

I say go ahead, it wouldn't smash your wallet for massive damage or anything.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 13, 2007)

Alrighty. Next time I see, I'll get it! It should be available without the Wii remote, right? I already have two, and I don't think I need another. Thanks for the help, Goofy!

Oh yeah! Forgot to let everyone know that Nintendo officially announced Super Paper Mario's release for April 9th! A bit of story is revealed as well. Check the spoiler for more.


*Spoiler*: __ 



In a bizarre stroke of potential PR fancy, Nintendo sent out a press release saying: "Nintendo of America requests the pleasure of your company at the marriage of Peach to Bowser on the 9th day of April 2007.

"The nuptials will take place at the beginning of Super Paper Mario, which will be available for Nintendo's hot new Wii home video game system. Those who wish to attend - or thwart - the ceremony will need to switch between 2-D and 3-D."

We guess it's more exciting than just saying, "Oh, by the way, Super Paper Mario's out on April 9, y'know."


----------



## Aman (Feb 13, 2007)

Kimimario said:


> Alrighty. Next time I see, I'll get it! It should be available without the Wii remote, right? I already have two, and I don't think I need another. Thanks for the help, Goofy!


Nope, the whole point is that you'll get it for cheap when you buy a remote. Good idea on them being able to sell it on the Wii Shop Channel (or that other channel for original games coming up).



> Oh yeah! Forgot to let everyone know that Nintendo officially announced Super Paper Mario's release for April 9th! A bit of story is revealed as well. Check the spoiler for more.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


Already posted by me.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 13, 2007)

Aman said:


> Already posted by me.


Oh! Sorry, Aman. I haven't checked back here in a while. I didn't realize you had already posted it. I'll double check in the future.


----------



## Aman (Feb 13, 2007)

Don't take it seriously, I don't mind.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 13, 2007)

Alright, thanks. I tend to get all worked up over stuff like that, because I don't want to cause problems on the forums. Axass had to help me out of a few stupid threads when I first joined, and I've tried to avoid problems as much as possible.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

*Fight Night May also show it's gloves on Wii*



Say it's a great idea.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 13, 2007)

Woah! Wii Boxing Extreme! I have to say that I saw something like this coming, although I wasn't sure in what form. What a great idea!

I've played Fight Night on XB360, but I had a hard time getting into the game because of its button mashing controls. Now I can finally feel inside the fighting sensation! Great find!


----------



## RockLee (Feb 13, 2007)

Hope it's good.


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Feb 13, 2007)

hey guys I recently recieved a decent sum of money from my aunt and uncle for my birthday and I'm trying to think of what game to buy. I definatly want another wii game, I'm just not sure which one. I already have Twilight Princess and DBZ:BT2, and I've already beaten Red Steel, so I'm trying to think of what game I want next. Do you guys have any recommendations??  Thanks.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> hey guys I recently recieved a decent sum of money from my aunt and uncle for my birthday and I'm trying to think of what game to buy. I definatly want another wii game, I'm just not sure which one. I already have Twilight Princess and DBZ:BT2, and I've already beaten Red Steel, so I'm trying to think of what game I want next. Do you guys have any recommendations??  Thanks.



Wait till sonic comes out, lets see how it is. Rest of the games pretty much blow except if you like minigames, then go with warioware.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 13, 2007)

Kimimario said:


> Alrighty. Next time I see, I'll get it! It should be available without the Wii remote, right? I already have two, and I don't think I need another. Thanks for the help, Goofy!
> 
> Oh yeah! Forgot to let everyone know that Nintendo officially announced Super Paper Mario's release for April 9th! A bit of story is revealed as well. Check the spoiler for more.
> 
> ...



If I were you I wanted by Wii play. You already have 2 wiimotes and I doubt the billiards game will be deep.Its probably short and shallow

But hey, it's your choice


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh yeah, 4got to mention that. Been talking w/ some peeps on another forum about that. It's pretty random...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

Any updates on One Piece game for Wii?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

Japan release date: April 26, 2007
Confirmed in '07 for Australia
Confirmed for release in US

That's all we got...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 13, 2007)

WOW confirmed for US? Win. But those voices will kill it. Well mute is a magical button, can't wait for this game.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 13, 2007)

Confirmed for no given time...maybe years...but yes, Nintendo Power said it was coming to the US...


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Confirmed for no given time...maybe years...but yes, Nintendo Power said it was coming to the US...



How?  The 4kids dub got cancelled.  Unless a new dubs coming.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

Well, if I recall...that NP confirmation came quite a while back...before the cancellation...so maybe the game will be cancelled too...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

NOES< WHYZ


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

Hey, I'm just speculating. The official word is it's still coming to the US...but who knows when...and since the dub was canceled there is a possibility the game could be canceled...who knows...we'll just have to wait and find out...

Need that Wiiloader!!!


----------



## muffinsecks. (Feb 14, 2007)

Just beat Excite truck right after Zelda. Bored now. Waiting until March for Metroid. (And maybe some Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX.) [Narutilmetto Accel For PS2]


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 14, 2007)

Straight from Famitsu...

Naruto Wii 6/6/6/7

Doh XD


----------



## Aman (Feb 14, 2007)

Alright, this new channel is pretty damn useless.

Aww, too bad about Naruto.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Straight from Famitsu...
> 
> Naruto Wii 6/6/6/7
> 
> Doh XD



I refuse to believe this!!!
you better be lying DS


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Straight from Famitsu...
> 
> Naruto Wii 6/6/6/7
> 
> Doh XD



Did they actually give a review or just a score? I want to see what they actually said about it. I'm not ready to believe that the game I've been dying to get is getting such a low score!


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

They underated 4 as well, though not as bad. They just don't seem fans of that series...

*would like to know what's up with the controls*


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

They underated 4 as well, though not as bad. They just don't seem fans of that series...

*would like to know what's up with the controls*


----------



## Corruption (Feb 14, 2007)

Flameneo said:


> Just beat Excite truck right after Zelda. Bored now. Waiting until March for Metroid. (And maybe some Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX.) [Narutilmetto Accel For PS2]



Metroid isn't coming out in March...it was delayed again.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 14, 2007)

Darkness_Surrounding said:


> Metroid isn't coming out in March...it was delayed again.



Its supposed to be coming it in the summer I think



and anyone notice on gamestop.com they say SSBB is comin in june
i doubt it


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Did they actually give a review or just a score? I want to see what they actually said about it. I'm not ready to believe that the game I've been dying to get is getting such a low score!



It's a anime game man. Only anime games you can be sure are good are Dragonball Z. The rest are either bad, or fun for a week *Like naruto.*


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 14, 2007)

the new channel seems great, the users can directly give feedback to nintendo through the polls, awesome


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Ignore him. He's so full of shit one day he's gonna drown in it...
> 
> 
> Yeah, I like the idea of Nintendo using it for feedback...that could be really profitable later...


Oh nice, reporting you. How am i full of shit? It's a known fact.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

Anime games don't blow, they just rely quite heavily on fan service. I don't give one shit about reviews for anime games, 'cause they always seem to have something against anime off the bat. The last couple Naruto games have been EXCELLENT, and I'd bet the 4th one would get some awesome reviews in America if it had been released. Look how well #2 did, and that one really isn't that good.

What about the Bleach games? The Jump series? Stereotyping to the point you claim it's fact that EVERY non-DBZ anime game from now 'til forever will suck is just pure and simple bullshit. It's not my bias that's the problem here, it's yours. Stop trolling. We get it, you don't like Naruto or it's games. Well most of us (uh, _Naruto_ forums?) do so we don't give one lick of crap 'bout your opinion on it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Are you seriously mentally fucking retarded? I said Naruto games are good. I said GOOD not fucking TERRIBLE. I think you just love to hate me, but read before you post. There good, i never said there was but they don't touch a game like DBZ in terms of replay. There Multiplayer could, yes, but the unlockables can be obtain in 2-3 days in any of the naruto games *I've done all in naruto 3 and naruto ultimate ninja.

Sorry i forgot about Bleach for DS and PSP. These are good but the console games suck. Especially the Gamecube and PS2 ones. The Wii one i heard is average, even thinking about getting it if i get the Wii and find it for cheap. But these games usually take only a year in development and you don't get the best they can produce. Know why? These games are made FOR MONEY. 

Most anime games *There's so many you probably don't even understand what i mean* Suck or are below average. So please stop calling me out on me hating naruto. I do not like the series now, doesn't mean i won't like the games. The Ultimate Ninja games i actually do enjoy alot, but even i know there not much above average. So please stop with your accusing and go on ignoring me if you don't like my opinion.


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

People don't buy anime games for their unlockables. They buy them for the multiplayer and playing it with other people. The single-player in Naruto wouldn't last long at all, but its the multiplayer that keeps me playing the game. It doesn't matter that the unlockables can be gotten in the first few hours. I find it better that way. It's not fun when you have 5 characters to play with. The quick unlockables make it so that people can experience the full multiplayer sooner rather than later.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

volken330 said:


> People don't buy anime games for their unlockables. They buy them for the multiplayer and playing it with other people. The single-player in Naruto wouldn't last long at all, but its the multiplayer that keeps me playing the game. It doesn't matter that the unlockables can be gotten in the first few hours. I find it better that way. It's not fun when you have 5 characters to play with. The quick unlockables make it so that people can experience the full multiplayer sooner rather than later.



Well i already explained that even the multiplayer could have more moves/stages and so on if it took longer in production but anime games don't cause it's for money. I'm not saying Naruto games are bad, i'm just saying there OK. Good for a play, and even better if your a fan. But when i put Dragonball Z game next to naruto, i could see Dragonball Z is the better production of the two. Now put these against Real fighters like tekken, doa, soul calibar they don't touch it.


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

I never knew that companies make games that aren't meant to earn them money. 

I always liked the Naruto games for their simple, but fun style of play. The other supposedly "real" fighters are better made but sometimes I just want a game that's easy to learn but still fun to play with my friends. Yeah, they could have more moves and stages, but that's what the DBZs and the Soul Calibers are for. I have SC as well, but I play Naruto more because I get a ton of fun out of it every time I play it because it's so simple.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Eh i guess it's different. I'm a big fan of fighters so there TO SIMPLE for me. I mean i want more diversity, if only a bleach or naruto game was as complex as Virtua fighter there be a new rank of anime games for me. But really i didn't mean companies don't make games for money but they rush games of anime for money. Why are there 4 different naruto games in 3 years? See what i mean?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

Why do fighters need to be super complex i mean look at super smash brothers  i guess i can see to simple but it would suck if every fighter was super complex and only the best ppl could actually play them =/


----------



## slimscane (Feb 14, 2007)

But the difference with Smash Bros is that it has simple controls but alot of complexity and subtlety to the actual game play. From what I understand, being as I haven't played them, is that those games have simple controls but lack any sort of complexity or subtlety, and thus making them not as good... from what I understand.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Super Smash isn't a fighter. I will never ever put Super Smash as a fighter. it's a fun game but it is no way hell a fighter. It could become complex with different alterations but it's not a fighter. It's half a fighter but othere half is like platformer fighter thing going on. Anyway a fighting game to me is when it has two fighters fight. Also i never said it had to be complex, i said i would love to SEE one complex but it won't happen because Naruto games are made for fans and alot of fans probably don't even like complex fighters and wanna play as sasuke or someone. Point being i can never give a Naruto game above a average in the fighting genre, it doesn't touch Soul, Tekken, DOA, King Of fighter's and so on.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Super Smash isn't a fighter.* I will never ever put Super Smash as a fighter. it's a fun game but it is no way hell a fighter. It could become complex with different alterations but it's not a fighter. It's half a fighter but othere half is like platformer fighter thing going on. Anyway a fighting game to me is when it has two fighters fight. Also i never said it had to be complex, i said i would love to SEE one complex but it won't happen because Naruto games are made for fans and alot of fans probably don't even like complex fighters and wanna play as sasuke or someone. Point being i can never give a Naruto game above a average in the fighting genre, it doesn't touch Soul, Tekken, DOA, King Of fighter's and so on.



Well you do not think it is , but by facts the game is classified as a fighter. Basically just denile there.

@slime

ya i agree with you there.


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

Super Smash is definitely a fighter. It doesn't have as complex controls as other fighters but what you can do with them makes it as complex as any other fighter. I remember a thread here talking about all the things you can do in SSBM, but the search function isn't working for me right now.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

I don't call Super Smash a fighter cause it isn't a pure fighter. I like real/pure fighters alot more, and tekken, doa, soul, kof i consider real fighters. Super Smash is a Mini-Fighter.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

^ all i am going to say is 


WTF.. forget it i will not drag it on .


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

What exactly is a pure fighter as opposed to a "mini-fighter"?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

When you play some real fighters ya'll understand. 

Anyway 
*SSX Blur New Info - *


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

I probably won't since it sounds like some term that you made up. 

Anways, I really want to get one of these. It sounds useful considering that I always find myself out of batteries.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Here's a quote from someone who owns many fighters. 

*"Tell them, that your friend who has been playing fighters since Streetfighter 2 that if they think that., they got no idea about fighters at all, and that I do like Smash Bros, but its a party game, not a fighter" *

Simple as that. It's a party game not a true fighter. A Pure/True Fighter is Street Fighter, KOF, Tekken, DOA, Soul Cal, understand now?


----------



## slimscane (Feb 14, 2007)

Super Smash Brothers Melee is in *evo* this year for Christ's sake, it _is_ a fighter.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Here's a quote from someone who owns many fighters.
> 
> *"Tell them, that your friend who has been playing fighters since Streetfighter 2 that if they think that., they got no idea about fighters at all, and that I do like Smash Bros, but its a party game, not a fighter" *
> 
> Simple as that. It's a party game not a true fighter. A Pure/True Fighter is Street Fighter, KOF, Tekken, DOA, Soul Cal, understand now?



tell your friend he is fighting against facts and does not know his genres. Party game? jesus christ 



> Like its predecessor, Super Smash Bros. Melee is different from most traditional fighting games in that simply inflicting damage does not guarantee victory. In normal play, a player must force the opponent off the stage's boundaries, termed as a "KO"; this can be likened to a ring out in standard fighting games. Attacks both inflict damage and can, if enough damage is dealt, knock back the enemy; inflicted damage increases that distance, so sufficient damage must be accumulated before attempting a KO




@volk

ya i am purchasing that when i get a chance , seems like a good buy. I wonder how the grip will feel though.


----------



## Aman (Feb 14, 2007)

In SSB, the main thing that you do is fight. Doesn't that make it a fighter?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

I can't believe some people. If you've played Doa, Tekken, Street Fighter, KOF, Soul, and you STILL put Super Smash with them, WITH THOSE fighters...then obviously my friend isn't wrong and you people have no clue what a pure fighter is.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 14, 2007)

here

You sound like some type of fighting game bigot


----------



## Volken (Feb 14, 2007)

All you've told us is what a pure fighter isn't. If we're so ignorant, why don't you enlighten us about what a pure fighter really is in your view.



Aman said:


> In SSB, the main thing that you do is fight. Doesn't that make it a fighter?



Apparently, you're supposed to be partying, not fighting.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I can't believe some people. If you've played Doa, Tekken, Street Fighter, KOF, Soul, and you STILL put Super Smash with them, WITH THOSE fighters...then obviously my friend isn't wrong and you people have no clue what a pure fighter is.



 the F$%##$% GAME IS IN THE FIGHTER GENRE... HOLY S#$$ MAN seriously, its like me saying FF is not a F%$%$ RPG. GOD, Most of us here played those fighters you mentioned and fighters back in the ATARI days.

want facts on genres? because it sounds like some people do not know wtf they are talking about, really pissing me off and i can see why NMaster flips the f#$# out sometimes.


*Spoiler*: __ 






> This article describes competitive fighting games in which opponents face off in a battle. Scrolling fighting games in which players face off against groups of opponents are described in the Beat 'em up article.
> 
> 
> Screenshot of The King Of Fighters (1994-2007, SNK).In competitive fighting games, players face off against each other or against computer-controlled characters in close combat. The main distinction between this genre and the beat 'em up genre is that players are of roughly equal power to their opponents, and fights are self-contained matches involving a small number of characters (usually between two and four). While not defining traits of the genre, the vast majority of fighting games involve life bars, fights that last an odd number of rounds, and are viewed in profile.
> ...





> Fighting games also usually include a single-player mode.
> 
> One of the main attractions of this game type is the large number of characters each game has, all of whom usually have a distinct appearance and fighting style. For example, the characters of the Street Fighter series come from around the world; characters of The King of Fighters series have very well defined personalities and backstories, as well as distinct and differing abilities; those of Eternal Champions were taken from distinct historical periods; the cast of the Guilty Gear series simply seem to differ wildly from one another; and characters from the Mortal Kombat series range from criminals to Shaolin monks to gods. Depending on their discipline, characters may be unarmed or armed with mêlée weapons (swords, sticks, nunchaku, etc.).
> 
> Due to the fall in popularity of scrolling fighting games, the terms fighting game and fighter are generally taken to refer to competitive fighting games.





> The first recognized fighting game was the 1979 arcade game, Warrior. This game used simple monochrome vector graphics projected over the top of printed backgrounds. It was over a decade later that fighting games would establish themselves as a major genre and player versus player combat become popular.[1]
> 
> Modern fighting games can either be two-dimensional (2D) or three-dimensional (3D). Characters in 2D fighting games (Street Fighter, The King of Fighters, early Mortal Kombat, Guilty Gear, Killer Instinct) are hand-drawn/digitized and animated sprites, and can move left and right and duck and jump, but in many games they can't sidestep or move closer to the screen. Games where the player can slightly take advantage of depth of the fighting arena include many of those in the Fatal Fury series. The player's viewpoint scrolls in various directions but stays at a fixed angle. The 2D fighter's characteristic gameplay mechanics are exaggerated jumps, projectile attacks, and an "air/ground/low" attack/block system. Since there is a lack of depth, two-dimensional titles usually involve extensive moves that take advantage of the height of the screen, as jump attacks are essential moves. Two dimensional games stem from long-established fighting systems that have been greatly refined over the years, resulting in most modern 2D fighters having more possible standard techniques than 3D fighters.
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

volken330 said:


> All you've told us is what a pure fighter isn't. If we're so ignorant, why don't you enlighten us about what a pure fighter really is in your view.
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently, you're supposed to be partying, not fighting.



I think i already did. A pure fighter is two fighters starting on a stage and fight. Complex moves, like A+B, A A B, X^. Not Super Smash where it's basically one Two buttons and really no long combo's. 

Pure Fighter 
this

A game with Fighting Aspects - 
Link removed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 14, 2007)

????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????????._,,-~~???????????~--,,_???????????????????..
??????????????????????????????????????????,,-~?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?~-,??????????????????
????????????????????????????????????????..,,-?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .??-,????????????????..
????????????????????????????????????............,-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?-,???????????????..
??????????????????????????????????????..,-?? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?,???????????????
??????????????????????????????????????,/ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,|??????????????..
?????????????????????????????????????.,-? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,,-~;;|??????????????..
????????????????????????????????????__/ . -,, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-?;;;;;;,???????????????..
??????????????????,,-,,_....__,,,,,,,--------~~~~~~??????????????? :,? . .-,,??~-,,_ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-~??;;;;;;;;,???????????????..
????????????????.,-~?? : : : ?? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,? . . . .??~-,,_ . . . . ,,_ . . . . . . . . . . ?,;;;;;;;;;;;;,????????????????
???????????????.,-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :,?---,, (????~-,, ??~ . ~--,,???~-,, . . . . . . ,?;;;;;;;;;;,????????????????..
???????????????,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : /\, . . ??~,, . . .???~-, . . . . . . . . . _,,- . ,?;;;;;;_,--;????????????????
??????????????..,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : ,? . ?-, . . . ??~,, . . . .??-,, . . . .,,-???_,,_,?;;-~?? ,,-~ )???????????????..
??????????????,-? : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : : :?,,-~???~, . . . . ??-,, . . . .??-,, ,-? ,-??? . ,-?-? . . .-, .),?????????????????
?????????????..,? : : : : : : : : : : : : : _,,,,---,,,,,,,__ : : : : : : : : : : : ?,?-, . . .??~-,, . . . ??~,,_ . . ??-,,( . . .,? . . . ) _,?,-?/????????????????.
?????????????..| : : : : : : : : : : :,,-~;;;;,-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;~----,,,,__.|,--?-, . . . . .?-,,_ . . . -, . . -, .?- . ,-? . . ._, -~,-??????????????????
?????????????.|: : : : : : : : : ,,--??-~~--,?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?-, . .??~,, . . . .,,_ . . . . . . . . . . ?, . .,,_,,-~???????????????????
?????????????..| : : : : : :,,-??? , , , , ,/ , , ,???~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,? .??-, . . .??-,, . . . ? . . . . . . . . . . .?, .,?,;,???????????????????.
?????????????..?, : : : ,,-?? , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , ,??~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?, . .??-,, . . -, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|-?,/;;;-,-,,_?????????????????
???????????????,,,-~?? , , , , , , , , ,? , , , , , , , , , , , , ??~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;?, ??~-,,\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|-?;;;;,-?;;;;;;;;;-,,.??????????????..
????????????_,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??~-;;;;;;;;;?, . . . .?-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .|;;,-??;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,.?????????????
??????????,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,| , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,???~--?-,_ . . . ?-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?,?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,???????????.
????????.,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , | , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,???~---??-,. . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,????????..
??????.,,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , | , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??-, . . . . . . . . . . . . . .?-,??????~~----;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-,,_??????
???_,,,-~??? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,??-,, . . . . . . . . . . . . ,\-, , , , , , , , , ???~~-;;;,,,-~????;;;???-,????.
?.,-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?| . . . . . . . . ,,-~?? , ,\ , , , , , , , , , , ,,-~???~-;;;;;;;;;;;;;\.............
-~?? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,-~?, . . . ._,,-~?? , , , , , \ , , , , , , , , ,-?? , , , , , ??-;;;;;;;;;;;,???..
, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , / , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?,-?;;;|_,,,-?? , , , , , , , , , , \ , , , , , , ,-?? , , , , , , , , ,??-;;;;;;;;???..
, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , / , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ?, ???? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?, , , , , ,? , , , , , , , , , , , , ?-;;;;;;???.
, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?, , , , ? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ?;;;;???..
, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , \ , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , \ . , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ?;;???..
, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , _,,,-~???/ , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,\ , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ?, ,_,,,,,---~~~~---- , , , , , , |???..
, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,,-~??? : : : ,-? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , \ , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ?-, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,????..
, , , , , , , , , , , , , , , _,,-~??? : : : : : : ,-? , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,\ , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , , ,?????


----------



## Aman (Feb 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I can't believe some people. If you've played Doa, Tekken, Street Fighter, KOF, Soul, and you STILL put Super Smash with them, WITH THOSE fighters...then obviously my friend isn't wrong and you people have no clue what a pure fighter is.


So because SSB isn't completely similar to those fighters, it isn't a fighter even if it revolves around fighting? 

It may not be a tekken/SF/SC type of fighter, but what you do in it is to fight, and there are tournaments for it just like with the other fighters.


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> tell your friend he is fighting against facts and does not know his genres. Party game? jesus christ



Well, here I am, maybe you would want to say it my face? I have only studied an entire module on the basis of genre as part of my Sociological studies, and what you don't realise is how blurry the definition can be.

Instead for example, of taking Smash Bros blindly as a fighting game, what does make it a party game? Well, the basis of a party game is that players compete for rankings in various games to see who ranks where. Smash Bros does this, fighting games are simple 50/50, the better player wins, there is no ranks. 

That is just one example, but there are many. The fact of the matter that genre is as you make it. I have been playing fighting games since most of you were probably in cribs, and Smash Bros, though it might contain fighting... every game there is almost contains fighting. But it is not a serious fighter, in that it's focus is too broad around different forms of competition (like the homerun mode, the platform like stages in the quest mode etc.) that to call it a simple "fighter" is not a descriptive enough term. if you want to create a new one called "Party fighter" than that's fine, but it does not fit in enough with one on one fighters to be considered one of them. It has more in common with games like Infected, Power Stone and whatnot, and few people refer to them as conventional fighters.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Fine it's a fighter but i won't admit it's a true fighter. It's in the fighting genre if you wanna say but it's not a true fighter. But whatever it doesn't matter anymore cause in the end no one is changing there opinions over this. Your not, I'm not, no one is. So I'll just end it like that.


----------



## Aman (Feb 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Fine it's a fighter but i won't admit it's a true fighter. It's in the fighting genre if you wanna say but it's not a true fighter.


I did say in my previous post that it is different from ''normal fighters'', I just don't call any games true fighters. 


> But whatever it doesn't matter anymore cause in the end no one is changing there opinions over this. Your not, I'm not, no one is. So I'll just end it like that.


Well, you did say that it's in the fighting genre, so I'm pleased with how it ended. XD


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

I dunno what the big deal was anyway. All i stated was my opinion and we all know everyone disagrees with me so everybody made it out like i said it was a fact Super Smash wasn't a fighter. I  never claimed this, all i said was it isn't a fighter, but that's my opinion not the worlds. The only fact thing i said was most anime games suck, which is true. For every good one there's 5-6 bad ones...


----------



## Shiron (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, crazy, you were just stating your opinion. However, it's the facts that you based your opinion on that are unsound and are what we are attacking.


crazymtf said:


> I can't believe some people. If you've played Doa, Tekken, Street Fighter, KOF, Soul, and you STILL put Super Smash with them, WITH THOSE fighters...then obviously my friend isn't wrong and you people have no clue what a pure fighter is.


This is just a mixture of  ("SSBM isn't a fighter because it differed from the older fighters and older fighters aren't like that") and the  ("Yes, but a _true_ fighter is..."); nothing more.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Nate River said:


> Yes, crazy, you were just stating your opinion. However, it's the facts that you based your opinion on that are unsound and are what we are attacking.
> 
> This is just a mixture of  ("SSBM isn't a fighter because it differed from the older fighters and older fighters aren't like that") and the  ("Yes, but a _true_ fighter is..."); nothing more.



It's over man, move on...


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> When you play some real fighters ya'll understand.



I didn't want to jump in, but... yes I play "REAL" fighters like VF5 (which I'll happily whoop anyone in), Third Strike (which I'll moderately whoop anyone in, unless you're verging on pro status XD), Soul Calibur whatever (Ivy ftw), Bleach DS (and 2nd which I'm getting today), and soooooooooooooooo many more, yet I consider SSBM as much a fighting game as VF5, one of the most hardcore fighters out there.

SSBM, like many other "real" fighters out there have cancels, techs, frame buffers, juggles, ring outs, etc.  Just because it doesn't have a health gauge, the usual button inputs, and had a focus on 4 player action doesn't discount it as a "real" fighter.  That's why it's been a part of MLG for the longest time whereas you won't see other games like SF, Tekken, and VF (EVO is another story).

It's your opinion, but coming from someone who's played video games longer than you have been alive, SSB and SSBM are fighters in the truest sense, yet at the same time, it rather easy to get into and it's fun kicking Yoshi and Pikachu's ass with a couple friends. XD



> *SSX Blur New Info - *


And yes, I will be getting this game day 1.


----------



## slimscane (Feb 14, 2007)

If SSBM isn't a fighter, then why the _hell_ is it in the largest fighting game tournament in the world?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> Well, here I am, maybe you would want to say it my face? I have only studied an entire module on the basis of genre as part of my Sociological studies, and what you don't realise is how blurry the definition can be.
> 
> Instead for example, of taking Smash Bros blindly as a fighting game, what does make it a party game? Well, the basis of a party game is that players compete for rankings in various games to see who ranks where. Smash Bros does this, fighting games are simple 50/50, the better player wins, there is no ranks.
> 
> That is just one example, but there are many. The fact of the matter that genre is as you make it. I have been playing fighting games since most of you were probably in cribs, and Smash Bros, though it might contain fighting... every game there is almost contains fighting. But it is not a serious fighter, in that it's focus is too broad around different forms of competition (like the homerun mode, the platform like stages in the quest mode etc.) that to call it a simple "fighter" is not a descriptive enough term. if you want to create a new one called "Party fighter" than that's fine, but it does not fit in enough with one on one fighters to be considered one of them. It has more in common with games like Infected, Power Stone and whatnot, and few people refer to them as conventional fighters.



here you go 


*Spoiler*: __ 






> This article describes competitive fighting games in which opponents face off in a battle. Scrolling fighting games in which players face off against groups of opponents are described in the Beat 'em up article.
> 
> 
> Screenshot of The King Of Fighters (1994-2007, SNK).In competitive fighting games, players face off against each other or against computer-controlled characters in close combat. The main distinction between this genre and the beat 'em up genre is that players are of roughly equal power to their opponents, and fights are self-contained matches involving a small number of characters (usually between two and four). While not defining traits of the genre, the vast majority of fighting games involve life bars, fights that last an odd number of rounds, and are viewed in profile.
> ...





> Fighting games also usually include a single-player mode.
> 
> One of the main attractions of this game type is the large number of characters each game has, all of whom usually have a distinct appearance and fighting style. For example, the characters of the Street Fighter series come from around the world; characters of The King of Fighters series have very well defined personalities and backstories, as well as distinct and differing abilities; those of Eternal Champions were taken from distinct historical periods; the cast of the Guilty Gear series simply seem to differ wildly from one another; and characters from the Mortal Kombat series range from criminals to Shaolin monks to gods. Depending on their discipline, characters may be unarmed or armed with mêlée weapons (swords, sticks, nunchaku, etc.).
> 
> Due to the fall in popularity of scrolling fighting games, the terms fighting game and fighter are generally taken to refer to competitive fighting games.





> The first recognized fighting game was the 1979 arcade game, Warrior. This game used simple monochrome vector graphics projected over the top of printed backgrounds. It was over a decade later that fighting games would establish themselves as a major genre and player versus player combat become popular.[1]
> 
> Modern fighting games can either be two-dimensional (2D) or three-dimensional (3D). Characters in 2D fighting games (Street Fighter, The King of Fighters, early Mortal Kombat, Guilty Gear, Killer Instinct) are hand-drawn/digitized and animated sprites, and can move left and right and duck and jump, but in many games they can't sidestep or move closer to the screen. Games where the player can slightly take advantage of depth of the fighting arena include many of those in the Fatal Fury series. The player's viewpoint scrolls in various directions but stays at a fixed angle. The 2D fighter's characteristic gameplay mechanics are exaggerated jumps, projectile attacks, and an "air/ground/low" attack/block system. Since there is a lack of depth, two-dimensional titles usually involve extensive moves that take advantage of the height of the screen, as jump attacks are essential moves. Two dimensional games stem from long-established fighting systems that have been greatly refined over the years, resulting in most modern 2D fighters having more possible standard techniques than 3D fighters.
> 
> ...







plus if you want to go into Sociology fine by me,  taking courses  it and what not. Just pointing out a fact that it is clearly a fighter, aka the fighting genre, you can have sub genres but how crazymtf was stating it he was saying " this is not a fighter" which he was wrong.



plus not to mention the creator of the game ( now president of nintendo) back in the N64 days statred that smash was a fighting game =/


@ nateriver

your statement is correct .
but ya just wanted to through that out there since i was called out.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

OMG. Smash is a fighter, period. You could make a sub-genre and call it a "brawler", but it's still a fighter. There's no discussion there, no room for opinion. You fight, so it's a fighter. Just because it's 4-players and good for parties doesn't make it a party game. That's like saying Halo isn't a shooter, it's a party game.

There is no "true fighter" genre. That's the most biased perspective one can take...



crazymtf said:


> ...*bad, or fun for a week *Like naruto.**





crazymtf said:


> *I said Naruto games are good.*





crazymtf said:


> I'm not saying Naruto games are bad, i'm just saying *there OK*.


In a single page...you've stated they are bad, good, and just ok...you really can't seem to make up your mind...funny how your opinion gets more and more agreeable the more and more defensive you get...



crazymtf said:


> So please stop calling me out on me hating naruto. So please stop with your accusing and go on ignoring me if you don't like my opinion.


What you don't point out I won't call out. I think everyone has a good grasp of your opinions, you don't need to keep pressing 'em. Why should I be expected to ignore your opinion? Why don't you just ignore my opinion of yours? Can go back and forth all day. Maybe you just need to learn that sometimes you should just keep some opinions to yourself...especially if you've already stated them 10 times before...

There is a good reason I stay out of the Sony and Microsoft threads...


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> plus if you want to go into Sociology fine by me,  taking courses  it and what not. Just pointing out a fact that it is clearly a fighter, aka the fighting genre, you can have sub genres but how crazymtf was stating it he was saying " this is not a fighter" which he was wrong.



I agree with him in that there is no way Smash Bros should be grouped in with the other fighters, but to say it isn't a fighter is him getting caught up too much in words, it's pretty easy to do that. What he meant is that to him, it is simply not similar enough to the others for him to group in with them. I would agree, I do not accept Smash Bros as a fighter in the way that I think of fighters, and as someone who hads played the genre for a lot of years I think I have that right, just like I don't consider RE4 a survival horror game, whatever Capcom put in their press release.

Genre is all about convention, and it takes a lot to change those conventions, particualry when someone has been mired in those conventions for a long time.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

No offense but stop saying " i have that right, i played alot of years etc" your not the only one here that played games for years and what not and no one here is pulling that card out on people, i just think its a little immature to do so.

Basically the whole argument started when he just went out and said "true fighters" this is not a fighting game blah blah, basically i gave him and you the whole diffinition of the fighting genre ( although you both basically seemed to skip over it) 


though if you really want to get techinical , Soul calibur and Tekken are two differant types of fighters  as well but both games are considered "fighters" smash brothers is considered " a fighter" as its main genre that it takes place in. The core gameplay of it is described as fighting  and what not.


anyways i do not want to carry this on , crazy was dissproven on his statements claiming smash brothers is not a fighter when it really is.

plus going to quote donkey show here, he basically pointed out what needs to be said on top of what i said 


Donkey Show said:


> I didn't want to jump in, but... yes I play "REAL" fighters like VF5 (which I'll happily whoop anyone in), Third Strike (which I'll moderately whoop anyone in, unless you're verging on pro status XD), Soul Calibur whatever (Ivy ftw), Bleach DS (and 2nd which I'm getting today), and soooooooooooooooo many more, yet I consider SSBM as much a fighting game as VF5, one of the most hardcore fighters out there.
> 
> SSBM, like many other "real" fighters out there have cancels, techs, frame buffers, juggles, ring outs, etc.  Just because it doesn't have a health gauge, the usual button inputs, and had a focus on 4 player action doesn't discount it as a "real" fighter.  That's why it's been a part of MLG for the longest time whereas you won't see other games like SF, Tekken, and VF (EVO is another story).
> 
> It's your opinion, but coming from someone who's played video games longer than you have been alive, SSB and SSBM are fighters in the truest sense, yet at the same time, it rather easy to get into and it's fun kicking Yoshi and Pikachu's ass with a couple friends. XD


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

The idea that any game that separates from the mold even the least bit shouldn't be classified as in the same genre is stupid. That's penalizing for innovation. That's like saying "I like how this game of this genre is done so every other game should be done the exact same way or it's a completely different genre". Mario Kart isn't a racing game I guess, and Gears of War isn't a shooter. It's just ridiculous...

I refer to games like Naruto and Smash as "brawlers" myself. Not sure where I heard that, but it stuck. I consider brawlers just a sub-genre of fighting. Same as wrestling. DOA, Smash, and WWE are all fighters, because you fight, duh. Because one has a different gameplay style than something someone personally likes doesn't make one not a fighter or one a "mini-fighter", it just makes it different, nothing else.


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No offense but stop saying " i have that right, i played alot of years etc" your not the only one here that played games for years and what not and no one here is pulling that card out on people, i just think its a little immature to do so.
> 
> Basically the whole argument started when he just went out and said "true fighters" this is not a fighting game blah blah, basically i gave him and you the whole diffinition of the fighting genre ( although you both basically seemed to skip over it)



Hm, he was right when he said you two were asses. I have chosen not to blindly accept the labelling of others, if you really think think playing that card is immature, is it any less immature to go to the numbers game? Genre is all about perception, and whilst there are times when things are pretty inarguable (like calling Halo a first person shooter when it is indeed, viewed from the first person and you shoot things) I do think there's room for argument on Smash Bros. Call it penalising innovation if you want, Smash Bros is as much a fighter to me as a wrestling game is. You can call it a fighter, but the definition doesn't quite fit, like trying to fit a triangle in a square hole.

Oh, and proper wrestling games aren't brawlers btw. Granted the WWE games practically are, but since the whole point of "wrestling" is that it is about grappling and not brawling, then the serious wrestling games like Fire Pro are definitely not brawlers, they are in their own genre.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> *You can call it a fighter, but the definition doesn't quite fit*, like trying to fit a triangle in a square hole.


Hmmm...a game all about fighting...doesn't fit the definition of a fighter...

Oh, now I see your logic! It's like...ridiculous...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> OMG. Smash is a fighter, period. You could make a sub-genre and call it a "brawler", but it's still a fighter. There's no discussion there, no room for opinion. You fight, so it's a fighter. Just because it's 4-players and good for parties doesn't make it a party game. That's like saying Halo isn't a shooter, it's a party game.
> 
> There is no "true fighter" genre. That's the most biased perspective one can take...
> 
> ...



I swear donkey this will be my last post. I already finished my arguement with Super Smash. I won't consider it a fighting because to me it simply isn't but this guy is now annoying me. 


First you took my words out of concept. I said anime games are usually "BAD" "OK-GOOD" and "Pretty Damn Good" I said you can either get a bad anime game*"," *Or a game like naruto which is fun for about a weeks time. Naruto will always be OK to me, OK as in good, nothing horrible nothing great, just OK. Understand? 

Second if you don't like my opinion don't read it. But if you do want to reply to it then obviously you CARE enough to reply to it so i have the right to call you out for being a idiot. All i stated was anime games are usually bad, simple as that. Why you flipped? Who knows, and it's sad. It's a known fact there are far more "Bad" anime games compared to good ones. Do you even know what i mean by "Bad Anime" games. Do you even have the slightest clue how far back bad games go. I'm talking about SNES anime games till then. Come on man don't give me this shit there are plenty of good anime games. There are more bad anime games, simple as that. For every GOOD anime game, you get 6 bad ones. Simple, there made for quick cash-in. 

And you stay away from the topics cause you don't have the system, plan to own them, or really give a shit about em. I own every nintendo system, will own Wii, and i like the info. All i told the guy was that Naruto games never score high because there anime games. Just get it if you want, just like I get anime games that aren't the great. I bought naruto mind you, i bought yu yu hakusho for ps2 *garbage it was, great anime though* So yes i have my share of blind fanboyism for games. But the point was most anime games aren't good, so when you look at scores and it gets a 6-7 it's nothing to look at, it's just another anime game to them. Understand now?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

Na not being an asshole i guess people take it that way when someone points out the truth but o well.Not going to talk about it anymore , your basically overlooking everything not reading the full posts by us and just replying to what you think is right. WE as in NMmaster ( gaming journalist btw but you do not see him pointing that out and rubbing it in your face now do you?) , Donkey show and myself dissproven on both of your claims saying "smash is not a fighter" 

*onto more intresting Wii news*. This is an old interveiw with the lead Factor 5 guy.



talks about how developers are being sloppy with Wii and what not. I agree with him in alot of ways,  factor 5 allways pushed gamecube to its limits, heck look at rebel strike and what not


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Hmmm...a game all about fighting...doesn't fit the definition of a fighter...
> 
> Oh, now I see your logic! It's like...ridiculous...



Actually no, my logic makes perfect sense if you seperate the literal meaning of the word "fighter" and the context here of game genres. Fighters traditionally are one on one, side on, two characters going at it. That's what is most accepted as a fighting game, more than any other concept. Smash Bros doesn't fit into that, neither do most wrestling games (but there are exceptions to that, when it comes to some of the arcadey wrestling games from the 16 bit days that basically played exactly like fighters)



Ssj3_Goku said:


> WE as in NMmaster ( gaming journalist btw but you do not see him pointing that out and rubbing it in your face now do you?)



Thank God, that is nothing to be proud of. And what was it he said about utterly discounting all his peers when it comes to reviews of anime games? Wow. Sounds like an exemplary journalist.


----------



## asuramakinaruto (Feb 14, 2007)

I think nintendo wii, i like a exercise gaming machine coz' as you move your character, one of your body parts will move too... So I think this console is a unique one... Nintendo do cute and funny stuff ^_^


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Also I'm pretty sure wrestling and fight night and such are consider sports games, more into "Extream sports" Almost sure.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

asuramakinaruto said:


> I think nintendo wii, i like a exercise gaming machine coz' as you move your character, one of your body parts will move too... So I think this console is a unique one... Nintendo do cute and funny stuff ^_^



Ya i brought the Wii to a party once ( we where a tad drunk lol) quite shocking alot of females and what not playing Wii sports etc. Someone also mentioned and excersize game as well.


ya alot of ppl think the Mii's are cute that was really there purpose.

@crazy
fight night is considered a sports game though considered as a Boxing genre. Wrestling is considered the Wrestling genre ( terms of video games)


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Well yeah, but put it in one title, it's extream sports on all the websites.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _a really long post awaits_ 





crazymtf said:


> this guy is now annoying me.


It's mutual, I assure you.



crazymtf said:


> Second if you don't like my opinion don't read it. But if you do want to reply to it then obviously you CARE enough to reply to it so i have the right to call you out for being a idiot


If you have the right to call me out for being an idiot, then I claim the same right. It can go back and forth all day. Personally, I think you just need to learn some tact and that sometimes you just don't need to say certain things. Do you see me in any of the non-Nintendo threads? Have I gone to the PSP thread and started talking 'bout how much it blows? No. Yeah, I have the right to my opinion, but sometimes I keep it to myself to prevent arguments...I _truly_ believe you enjoy angering people here, and I think you _try_ to do it...that's why I get upset at you...



crazymtf said:


> It's a known fact there are far more "Bad" anime games compared to good ones. Do you even know what i mean by "Bad Anime" games. Do you even have the slightest clue how far back bad games go. I'm talking about SNES anime games till then. Come on man don't give me this shit there are plenty of good anime games. There are more bad anime games, simple as that. For every GOOD anime game, you get 6 bad ones. Simple, there made for quick cash-in.


Of course, I didn't realize we were backtracking to the 90's to help support your opinion. I'm always skeptic of anime games, never expect them to be top-notch, but these days I think they're improving and it's completely unfair to bash a game you haven't even played because YOU aren't a fan of it's previous incarnations, despite the fact most people around here do. "Don't get it all anime games suck or have no replay value". It's not fair to say things like that about a game you really don't know much about, let alone haven't played...



crazymtf said:


> And you stay away from the topics cause you don't have the system, plan to own them, or really give a shit about em.


Wrong, don't pin me down like that. I _live_ with a PS2, why am I supposed to buy one? I play Halo all the time, and Gears whenever I'm with my friend with a 360. And the idea that I don't give a shit about them is quite false, it's important to my career to keep up with 'em. I simply don't discuss them. I'm aware that to fans of those systems at least, my opinions are gonna clash a bit in places. So, why even provoke them? I mean, there's nothing wrong with me thinking Gears is overrated, but I find it kinda smart to not go into the 360 or Gears thread and say that.



crazymtf said:


> I bought naruto mind you, i bought yu yu hakusho for ps2 *garbage it was, great anime though* So yes i have my share of blind fanboyism for games. But the point was most anime games aren't good, so when you look at scores and it gets a 6-7 it's nothing to look at, it's just another anime game to them. Understand now?


Sure, totally. I know where your coming from. But I hardly think that merits bashing an unreleased game with a completely new control scheme, especially when the fact that your kinda the odd man out on not liking it's other versions.



Hybridial said:


> Actually no, my logic makes perfect sense if you seperate the literal meaning of the word "fighter" and the context here of game genres. *Fighters traditionally are one on one, side on, two characters going at it.* That's what is most accepted as a fighting game, more than any other concept.


There we have it. There's the word. _Traditionally._ So, you feel it should be a rule that if any game doesn't do things a _certain way_, if there's a different number of players, different camera angle, anything different, _anything that breaks tradition_, then it should be given a completely new genre. That is simply insanity. 

You have your traditional fighters, and you have your 4-player brawlers. The fact one has more players and a couple new aspects doesn't change the fact your _fighting_. Period.



Hybridial said:


> Thank God, that is nothing to be proud of. And what was it he said about utterly discounting all his peers when it comes to reviews of anime games? Wow. Sounds like an exemplary journalist.


I'm quite proud of my work within the industry thank you, your opinion regardless. No, I don't always see eye-to-eye with my industry "peers". I have other peers who's opinions I value highly as well. I don't find it to be an exemplary trait of a journalist to think exactly like everyone else. The trait I'm proud of is I think myself very self-aware of my own biases and opinions, and I do my best in my professional writings to either sidestep them or acknowledge room for disagreement. I don't like how game reviews are handled these days, I think we need a new system...but that's a whole other pet peeve and discussion for me...


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I'm quite proud of my work within the industry thank you, your opinion regardless. No, I don't always see eye-to-eye with my industry "peers". I have other peers who's opinions I value highly as well. I don't find it to be an exemplary trait of a journalist to think exactly like everyone else. The trait I'm proud of is I think myself very self-aware of my own biases and opinions, and I do my best in my professional writings to either sidestep them or acknowledge room for disagreement. I don't like how game reviews are handled these days, I think we need a new system...but that's a whole other pet peeve and discussion for me...



Well, I may not be an actual journalist in the sense that I am paid for it, but I have done my fair share of writing and reviewing, I did anime for a while at Animedaze, games at Snackbar and now games at this 

I do a column more than I do reviews but I still have FFXII, Phoenix Wright: Justice for All and Magical Starsign to my name over the last couple of months. Go check em out and see what you think, since most of what you say are rules I try to follow to. 

I think we can solve the fighting game issue by simply saying, I and CrazyMTF do not consider Smash Bros to be a "traditional" fighter, since that word fits a lot better than real or pure but still carries the meaning we want  and well, we both prefer traditional fighters.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> I think we can solve the fighting game issue by simply saying, I and CrazyMTF do not consider Smash Bros to be a "traditional" fighter, since that word fits a lot better than real or pure but still carries the meaning we want  and well, we both prefer traditional fighters.


Yes, that I completely agree with. I too would not call Smash Bros a _traditional_ fighter, cause it's not. You guys, along with many others I know, prefer traditional fighters, that's cool. Just don't knock that other people often times have the opposite preference, that's all _I_ ask. Fighting is my favorite genre, and I can only say that because that counts both Soul Calibur type games and Smash type games...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Well see then that's where we disagree. In life your going to meet alot of people. Your a year older you should know this better then me. For a journalist i'm quite shocked you don't have the same mentality as me in terms of being very outspoken and very close to my opinion but that's fine. I don't really like arguments, i like debates. I don't consider me and you on a anime forum arguing about if anime games are good or not a serious argument but a debate that lets me get a intake of how you feel on a certain subject is all. If anyone here calls me a big mouth they got  aright, and i'm damn proud of this big mouth. I love stating my opinion and sticking by it. I love seeing people take a different approach on things and i love debating with them. 

As for naruto, why are you getting this thought that i think they suck. I never said that, i said there OK. I think ALOT of games are ok...it's not really a diss towards them, hence look at my setup. I GOT LOTS OF GAMES. Go into those threads and express your opinions why not? I use to do it wrong and just curse at people and i got banned. *I think i'm close to that again * But i trying to keep it civil and debate. 

My point is don't get mad when i disagree with your opinion just disagree back and we can go back and forth until we agree. I stopped the super smash thing and went back to anime part to close it up. See i wanna finish this arguement by stating alot of anime games do suck but there are still good ones out there/coming. And i'm a bit excited for the naruto game, and can't wait to try it, i never said it sucks, i said ignore the scores cause they always give it a 6-7. Ok?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm a fan of debates myself. However, it has been my impression that you honestly try to start arguments here, that your looking to annoy some people. I acknowledge that may be an incorrect impression I took, but it's been my stance nonetheless. It has to do with how you phrase things. You often state in definites, making it sound like _this is truth_, which makes it sound like your ruling out other people. I try to take great care in putting "Personally" and "IMO" and stuff like that with my thoughts, to make sure they aren't misinterpreted. I won't say "this game sucks" (unless obvious to the entire world, like Aquaman or something), I'll say "I really wasn't a fan of that game," or "I personally really didn't like that game." My point is simply I think maybe it's just a matter of your wordings coming off harsher than you may realize...



crazymtf said:


> See i wanna finish this arguement by stating alot of anime games do suck but there are still good ones out there/coming. And i'm a bit excited for the naruto game, and can't wait to try it, i never said it sucks, i said ignore the scores cause they always give it a 6-7. Ok?


See, and I agree with that. Doesn't it feel like we've been here before? Doesn't this like always happen? I think maybe it's just a miscommunication problem at the get-go, because what you just said there is a complete 180 of how I understood your initial comments...


@hybridial: I read and very much liked your PW:JfA review. I don't know if I could give it such a high score, but the scoring system was what I was mentioning before that I really dislike about the industry. A game like PW is soooo hard to score because it's sooooo good but I have trouble telling people to buy it 'cause I know some people are gonna think it too texty and once you beat it it's pretty much done...I've mentioned to a few people and on my blog before that I'm always trying to brainstorm a new type of way of doing reviews that hasn't been thought of before...I'm convinced there's some magic way to take everything into account and tell the reader exactly what to expect and if _they personally_ should avoid/rent/buy the game...but yeah...I'm already starting to rant...that's a _thing_ with me...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

Well i am a man of harsh words. I always do state my opinion without putting IMO or I felt because i use to tell people that and they just go "Well obviously it was your opinoin, you said it" So from then on i just state it. I don't want the world to agree with me, if it did there be no fun here 

As for if we've done this before. Oh yeah, we do it every time, isn't it fun? It's like playing halo 2, as much as i get pissed i always go back


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

It'd be more fun without the infractions...

You are nothing compared to some of the guys I play Halo with. OMG, I've never seen someone flip out like a drunk and pissed hardcore Halo player...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 14, 2007)

^Haha but don't you love them. There such fucking losers i love making fun of em. But if i'm around i will always start arguments, they make my day feel more...hum....full? Yeah something like that, haha


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> @hybridial: I read and very much liked your PW:JfA review. I don't know if I could give it such a high score, but the scoring system was what I was mentioning before that I really dislike about the industry. A game like PW is soooo hard to score because it's sooooo good but I have trouble telling people to buy it 'cause I know some people are gonna think it too texty and once you beat it it's pretty much done...I've mentioned to a few people and on my blog before that I'm always trying to brainstorm a new type of way of doing reviews that hasn't been thought of before...I'm convinced there's some magic way to take everything into account and tell the reader exactly what to expect and if _they personally_ should avoid/rent/buy the game...but yeah...I'm already starting to rant...that's a _thing_ with me...



I don't believe that there is a magical way to rate games, that covers everything like that. My philosophy is to be as descriptive and as honest as you can be in describing a game, taking into account what could be seen as flaws for people, and telling them. I make it clear that Phoenix Wright is basically a text-based game and is highly linear, and may not be worth replays for some people, but, I also believe that when it comes to rating a game, you don't rate it based on some weird, freaky all inclusive scale but simply how good it is at what it is trying to be, and do not be afaid to have your own opinion. I plan to write a review of Godhand in a few days (using the PAL release as an excuse) because in my opinion it was an amazing game and completely misrepresented by the review that somebody else did on the site, and in that review, although I do plan to not the game's technical issues, i am also going to be hoenst that they're are truly few games I;ve had more fun with. That is my philosophy anyway.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 14, 2007)

Yes, yes, totally agree Hybridial. You pointed out the proper things quite well, it was really a great review. You hit on the important points quickly and strongly.

I'm convinced there is some better way of reviewing games, something far out of the spectrum of current systems. It's a lifelong quest of mine kinda to invent that way. 



> I also believe that when it comes to rating a game, you don't rate it based on some weird, freaky all inclusive scale but simply how good it is at what it is trying to be, and do not be afaid to have your own opinion.


Well said, well said! That's my policy, and I push it hard on the guys working under me.



crazymtf said:


> ^Haha but don't you love them. There such fucking losers i love making fun of em. But if i'm around i will always start arguments, they make my day feel more...hum....full? Yeah something like that, haha


Haha, yeah, I know what you mean. This one guy lost this tournament and started screaming. "This game sucks! I'm never gonna play this fucking game again!" Two days later he gets a kill on me and I'm like, "WTF man! I thought you weren't playin' ever again!" lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 14, 2007)

I do not like reveiws but i allways use gamerankings.com , normally if an avg of a game gets a 50% by like 40 reveiw sites i take that into consideration that there has to be something wrong with this game that a good sum of proffesional reveiw critics dislike it.


----------



## asuramakinaruto (Feb 15, 2007)

I want to buy that console, hope I have a budget  
Question: What game in nintendo wii is your fav.? and why?


----------



## Aman (Feb 15, 2007)

asuramakinaruto said:


> I want to buy that console, hope I have a budget


Good luck on finding one. 


> Question: What game in nintendo wii is your fav.? and why?


The Legend of Zelda: Twilight Princess, because it's a masterpiece and one of the best games of the year.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 15, 2007)

Well im glad that fighting thing is settled.


Is it me or is SSX Blur looking better after every video!
Im definatley getting it AFTER God of War II


----------



## Volken (Feb 15, 2007)

asuramakinaruto said:


> I want to buy that console, hope I have a budget
> Question: What game in nintendo wii is your fav.? and why?



Zelda, and expect to hear that a lot when you ask that question.


----------



## asuramakinaruto (Feb 15, 2007)

Ok so zelda is most of player choices, I guess I have to check this game...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2007)

Zelda is definitely #1. If your a fan at all of Dragonball, Budokai Tenkaichi 2 is a great buy. I wrote a review for that game...here I'll paste it for any interested...


*Spoiler*: _Nmaster's DBZBT2 Review_ 



Anime fighters, it's a genre that makes some fans giddy with excitement while generally exciting only a collective sigh from the rest of the gaming world. Certainly, the genre has it's ups and downs, and is the vast majority of the games finish with the overused tagline "play it if your a fan of the series." Dragonball Z marks probably the biggest anime to ever hit America, if not the world, so it's appeal is a bit broader than most. It's games however have never been what most would call up to par with the best of fighting games, barring maybe some of the newest ones. However, DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 has a chance to break the mold, being the first to bring the fighting genre into a completely new control scheme offered up by the innovations of the Wii.

First, let's talk fan service. This game is chock full of it in mind-blowing ways. Over 120 characters makes for the biggest roster of selectable characters ever to hit a console fighter. Albeit, if we discredit the game the number of characters that are merely other forms of a particular character (read: Vegeta has like 10 forms), the number sits closer to 70 or 80. Still, any way you look at it, having almost every possible character from the series in the game is a definite, extremely welcome plus. The game spans the entire Dragonball universe, not just Z, but also the original series as well as GT. The 13 movies are also represented here, both in characters and in one player sagas.

And with 3 series and 13 movies to play through, don't expect to be blazing through the game's single-player mode in a day. Adventure mode alone probably has a couple dozen hours in it, and you'll likely get another couple dozen from the challenge and tournament modes. This game almost rivals titles like Twilight Princess for game length, and considering it's got enormous replay value with it's multiplayer mode, which is the true meat of the package, don't worry about this one getting shelved after just a few hours play.

​
While the game isn't going to win any awards for graphics, and is in all reality a last-gen game, it still sports a wonderful cel-shaded look that makes it probably the best looking game of it's style. The Wii version doesn't support 16:9, but 480p is available for those lucky enough to have a HDTV and some Wii component cables. The sound compliments the game perfectly, with every effect and voice seemingly directly ripped from the anime, and lots of original voiceover work from the original character's voice actors. Environments are very destroyable and the fighters and their costumes will reflect damage throughout the battle. Some nice effects keep the game's fairly constant feeling of fighting at a high-speed pace going. The best of the super attacks make for amazing and sometimes downright badass scenes. I do have to give a "meh" to the game for a couple issues, such as a world-destroying blast being completely stopped by a 2-foot high cliff the opponent is hiding behind, vanishing without any effects or splash damage.

The mechanics of fighting are relatively simple on the surface. You've essentially got two buttons for fighting, both being melee if your already going hand-to-hand with your opponent, with one being ranged if your at a distance. Different variations and combinations of A and B during melee combat result in a few different types of attacks, which essentially break down into a rock, paper, scissors match. Reaction time, or button mashing for some, thus plays a big role in melee combat. However, arguably one of Tenkaichi 2's greatest achievements is rewarding players who put a little more skill into the game than your average button-masher, through use of the Wiimote.

​
Players use the Wiimote and nunchuk for a couple different things. First, dashes are done with a shake of the nunchuk. This is extremely awkward at first, but actually feels much nicer and even faster than using a button if you can adjust to it. Another use many players actually are completely unaware of is the ability to pull off a powerful melee attack with the Wiimote. While charging this attack, weaker attacks will not stop your character, and it's a great way to get an aggressive opponent off you. Instead of waiting what can for some characters be quite a long time to power up the attack, you can simply start to power up and then immediately punch forward with the Wiimote to execute a fully charged hit. A devastating tactic against button mashers.

But of course, supers are what everyone is really interested in. The game's hype and ads boast how your able to perform super moves like the characters in the show. This is quite a far cry from what your really doing in all reality. There are 6 different motions to perform any given super move, and 4 are pretty much the same, just involving different directions. The commands generally involve just a flick of your wrist, although at times it can be a bit more difficult than it sounds.

So is this an easier way to play than using standard controllers? Hell no. But really, that's the point, in a genre and a series that usually has fights break down into button-mashing wars, the new control scheme actually adds a lot of depth to the game and brings forth something new: skill. Freaking out and hitting buttons and waving the controls to save yourself from death is probably just going to make you dead quicker, and likely give your friends a good laugh at your flailing. You've gotta have some focus, note where your cursor is at all times, and quickly but skillfully execute the proper motion to pull off the big attack at the right moment. It's a much more satisfying feeling to pull out a big finish victory using the Wii controls than a simple button press. If your a purist though, or just suck, you CAN pick up a Gamecube or Classic controller and play too. But as a penalty for being the loser without motion controls, the game features NO explanation of the non-Wiimote control schemes, so you'll have to play it touch-and-go or check around the internet for instructions.

Compared to it's PS2 predecessor, Tenkaichi 2 is a steller upgrade. Faster, longer, and more refined, with more features, moves, and characters fighting in larger arenas. The game is simple enough anybody can pick it up and start having fun with it, but you've got one huge learning curve to unlock some of the more advanced moves using the Wii controls. Dragonball Z Budokai Tenkaichi 2 is most certainly a well polished game that probably ranks as one of the best if not the best US-released anime fighters ever. It's unfortunate I can't give Tenkaichi 2 a _Buy It_, because it's really a solid fighter. However, anybody who's uninterested in the Dragonball universe isn't going to get their money's worth out of this game most likely. I recommend anybody who's big on fighting games to definitely _Rent It_, and to fans of the series this is a MUST-have title, without question. A _Buy It_ for the DBZ fans, everyone else give this ki blast of a game a good rent. Let's hope some other anime games take notes from this one...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

asuramakinaruto said:


> I want to buy that console, hope I have a budget
> Question: What game in nintendo wii is your fav.? and why?




Umm well i would say zelda TP, but since it really is not a "wii game" i will have to say my favorite is Elebits tyied with Trauma Center.

@NMmaster

dude do you ever answer you IM'S?


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 15, 2007)

^well, I like the fact that you have to place your Mii in the spot you plan on voting. It makes it more interesting than just placing your pointer on a little dot xDD

I also want to see how accurate my predictions are.


----------



## Aman (Feb 15, 2007)

Fuck, I got the egg prediction wrong by two percent.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

I have to check the Dog and Cat predictions !


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 15, 2007)

Hybridial said:


> serious wrestling games like Fire Pro are definitely not brawlers



What about the UFC matches?


----------



## Aman (Feb 15, 2007)

Fire Emblem got a 8/8/8/9 from Famitsu. 

For any Europeans that want a Wii but don't have one, Wiis in stock at Amazon.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2007)

w00t Fire Emblem!

That's awesome, makes me feel a lot better about the VC. I didn't even realize how big a difference it was...makes me wanna get component cables and blow Super Mario Bros. up on a big screen HDTV...


----------



## Aman (Feb 15, 2007)

Yep, agreed. Here's some more stuff.

Nintendo's Wii Play hits number one at Amazon


----------



## Shiron (Feb 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol, myspace and a few other huge blog sites had this kidna stuff and was popular.
> 
> i made my own poll "chicken or Watermelon" i doubt nintendo will let that go


The two polls I've submitted so far are rather genric, so I think they have at least a chance of getting up. They are "Who do you like better? Mario or Luigi?" and "Which do you like better? Chocolate or white chocolate." I guess I'll have to wait and see though. 

Although, there's one thing though... I've been tempted to send in questions like "Do you support abortion? Yes or no?" for a laugh, but haven't done so yet. XD It would be kind of awesome if I did though and it somehow managed to make it up. XD



~Kira Yamato~ said:


> ^well, I like the fact that you have to place your Mii in the spot you plan on voting. It makes it more interesting than just placing your pointer on a little dot xDD
> 
> I also want to see how accurate my predictions are.


Yeah, I agree. It's also cool how you can have up to six Miis registered, so you're whole family can vote if they want (well, either that or you can just submit up to six votes yourself. XD). 

Oh and that's right, I should go check how accurate my predictions were too.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 15, 2007)

I think the whole vote channel thing is kinda pointless.

I like it, but theres no point to it.

A channel like..... Upcoming Wii games + demos for then would be GREAT


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 15, 2007)

Well it's not like they advertised it as a feature or anything. It was just a nice surprise bonus, you can't complain about that...


----------



## Aman (Feb 15, 2007)

I want a Wii/DS demo channel...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 15, 2007)

I think it looks better on the VC because all the games are being runned under interpolation filters.

Emulators support 2xSaI, which makes the quality look even better than what you would get on the VC.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 15, 2007)

Component cables make VC games look soo much better than they did on the actuall consoles them selves. i was playing Zelda LTTP on a HDTV with component looked quit nice .


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 15, 2007)

..............really?^^^


----------



## johnwl (Feb 15, 2007)

I like the virtual console. They just came out with Super Mario World! The one where you ride yoshi.... For some odd reason, I new that it would come out.

Nate River is absolutely right about how the votes could help nintendo. Right now, I think Nintendo is just testing the voting channel so they can see if it was a good idea or not.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 16, 2007)

Haha, the votes are in for the first world wide poll. Dogs!!

Guess thats why there's Nintendogs, and not Nintencats >>


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2007)

So far, I still have 100% accuracy on the Voting Channel (of course, out of the polls I've voted in, only 2 have had the results come in). I wonder how long I can keep this up...


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 16, 2007)

Nate River said:


> So far, I still have 100% accuracy on the Voting Channel (of course, out of the polls I've voted in, only 2 have had the results come in). I wonder how long I can keep this up...



Same here.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 16, 2007)

not sure if this vote will be allowed but i made tihs



*Spoiler*: __ 




Hentai? or Porn?





hopefully nintendo lets the masses decide. Next up is Tokiha Mai or Sakura ( narutos)


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 16, 2007)

Loool Hentai or Pron :3


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

I want a black Wii. The white color is ugly, any note on when new system colors coming?


----------



## Shiron (Feb 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> not sure if this vote will be allowed but i made tihs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lol, I've been tempted to do things like that. XD But so far, I've only sent in generic questions. Today I sent in "What do you like better? When it's hot or when it's cold?" Borring, yes, but at least it has a chance of making it.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 16, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I want a black Wii. The white color is ugly, any note on when new system colors coming?



I personally think the black wii looks kinda dumb.

Like the DS, the white on is preferred more over the other two colors where I live.

Black DS leaves too many noticeable fingerprint marks, same will happen to black wii.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

Black is sick though, i have all my systems black except 360, but that's a exception.


----------



## Aman (Feb 16, 2007)

Normally, I love black on everything, but I really like the white Wii.

A black Wii with the blue light on would be pure smex though.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

^Agrees, love black on everything.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 16, 2007)

I am really tempted by the Black Wii.

Then again, I could go for White Power mode (); iMac, Macbook, Polar Ice DSLite, White Wii and Ceramic White PSP. :-0


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 16, 2007)

why do consoles have to be black? seriously i wish they thought or something new at least the Wii is white but it would be cool if it was platinum or something i mean we been using black colored systems since the atari, think of new coloring !


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 16, 2007)

Well most nintendo systems have been gray... atleast mine were o.o Haha the 64 was black, as was the GC, but all the others were gray etc. I'm glad to have them going back to lighter colors. Genesis was black ofcourse... though the Dreamcast wasn't.

I was glad to see the 360 not be black aswell. Black systems are a dying breed nowadays. Sony about didn't go with the black for the PS3...I kind of wish they wouldn't have.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 16, 2007)

2Shea said:


> Well most nintendo systems have been gray... atleast mine were o.o Haha the 64 was black, as was the GC, but all the others were gray etc. I'm glad to have them going back to lighter colors. Genesis was black ofcourse... though the Dreamcast wasn't.
> 
> I was glad to see the 360 not be black aswell. Black systems are a dying breed nowadays. Sony about didn't go with the black for the PS3...I kind of wish they wouldn't have.



Black is sexy, don't denine it!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 17, 2007)

I bought a Black game cube @Launch, so I didn't mind that the Wii only came in one color and it was white. I like to shake things up every once in awhile.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 17, 2007)

I'm all for black, but damn I can't say I'm disappointed in the white...it's sexy...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 17, 2007)

> *Interview: Suda 51 on No More Heroes
> The director of Killer 7 says he promises to make his new Wii title more violent than Manhunt 2.*





i have to say "wow" and i would post the whole interview but its 2 pages and that would be breaking the rule cham cham stickied a while ago.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 17, 2007)

More violent then Manhunt? Nice


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> why do consoles have to be black? seriously i wish they thought or something new at least the Wii is white but it would be cool if it was platinum or something i mean we been using black colored systems since the atari, think of new coloring !





Aman said:


> Normally, I love black on everything, but I really like the white Wii.




Btw from that interview:



> IGN Wii: There is word that you're planning to work with Hideo Kojima on a game for Wii known only as 'Project S.' Is this true?
> 
> Suda: I am sorry, but I can't make any comments on this.
> 
> ...



Sounds interesting.


----------



## Volken (Feb 17, 2007)

I never really liked the black Wii as much as the other colors. I really wanted a green or a red Wii but the white Wii is fine as well. Black looks kind of silly IMO.

Off topic: Aman, I can't get over how awesome your sig and avy are.


----------



## Kayo (Feb 17, 2007)

The pink Wii>every color


----------



## Yuna (Feb 17, 2007)

No one here seems to have discovered the new trailer for Naruto Shippuden: Gekitou Ninja Taisen EX which was released two days ago.



Revelations include:
* All-new supers (duh)
* New playable Akatsuki members Deidara will utilize weird (and slow!) moves which look useless but kinda cool
* Tenten to receive a whole new set of moves (!!!)
* What looks like Neji doing his new projectile chakra missile move (what's-its-name)
* What looks like Sakura receiving new moves
* Naruto utilizing pretty much the same moveset as before
* Neji utilizing pretty much the same moveset as before
* Kakashi utilizing pretty much the same moveset as before
* New "Full chakra" effect
* What looks like a slightly different moveset for Temari
* Absolutely no mention of any teams besides Team 7 (minus both forms of Sasuke), Team 10 (I think Neji's team is team 10), Kakashi, Gai, the Sand Nin, Deidara, Itachi and Kisame. Possible drop of the Sannin, other genins, both forms of Sasuke and ZabuHaku?
* You seem to be able to control supers more. If you move the Wiimote and Nunchuk in the right patterns, it might do more damage or whatever. Or that kid's just doing it for fun.
* All supers that are being recycled are shown in all-new angles!
* Tenten will summon her new Bomb no Jutsu using scrolls (not a real time). Replacement of her old X?
* Gai will be able to open up extra gates for the Morning Peacock. Will the gate remain after the X?
* And a few more random new Xs
* Itachi now does his crow Genjutsu. Will this replace his normal X, thus robbing him of the ability to rob others of Chakra?
* All of these new Xs, will they replace the old Xs or be new Xs (Up + X?)?
* Naruto can now perform Kage Bunshin no Jutsu *in the air*.
* *New element:* Interactive environments like a tree stub which you can break or hide behind to prevent the opponent to hit you.
* Tenten has a new move with which she spins what looks like a stick in front of her
* Sakura has a Transformation mode as she is shown fighting both with and without pink Chakra surrounding her palms (for the Pink Chakra, she does some weird move that looks like a transformation move). Also, all of the moves she displays are new (!!!)! Usable Sakura at last?
* New mini games nobody cares about


----------



## Aman (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks great, thanks!


----------



## Volken (Feb 17, 2007)

Tenten actually looks pretty good in this game. All of her weapons might make her one of the better characters. 

And all of the supers are looking good too. I wonder what Sasori's special will be.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 17, 2007)

when is it for america?^^^

(if it ever will)


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 17, 2007)

Like in 4 years! lol^^^


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 17, 2007)

i know huh? lol^


----------



## Volken (Feb 17, 2007)

I'd guess 2 or 3 years. They're at around episode 90, I think and so 130 episodes should take in between 2 and 3 years. But no Naruto fan in his right mind would ever wait that long to buy Naruto EX.


----------



## Junas (Feb 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> i have to say "wow" and i would post the whole interview but its 2 pages and that would be breaking the rule cham cham stickied a while ago.



Well, if that is the case... Then I'll have to look forward to both games!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2007)

> *Where Are All The Wiis, DS Lites? Nintendo Exec Has The Answer
> Company's American president also addresses promised 'Metroid Prime 3.'*
> 
> By Stephen Totilo





intresting stuff he says in that article i have to say also a link to another article about goldeneye this one is old since november 28th



but the first article is from the 16th of this month.


----------



## FEFFRock (Feb 18, 2007)

I so wish the Wii would have launched in green, or at east given us a green controller, and no the sleeves don't count.\And more MP3 delays make me sad.


----------



## Volken (Feb 18, 2007)

I can deal with the delays, as long as they're making it better and better. I'd much rather have something like a 9.6 game a year later than an 8.6 game at launch.


----------



## Junas (Feb 18, 2007)

volken330 said:


> I can deal with the delays, as long as they're making it better and better. I'd much rather have something like a 9.6 game a year later than an 8.6 game at launch.



I agree with you. I'd rather have top quality games if it means being delayed. People needs to to be patient when it comes to developing games... Wouldn't want to have subpar games like that Superman game on N64...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 18, 2007)

Mp3 was never confirmed for launched everyone assumed it , ign etc all retro said was " we are trying " and Nintendo said no it will not be at launch for the longest time. Just miss communication and everyone thought it was a launch title o well.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 18, 2007)

Nintendo has never given a release date for MP3 other than "2007"...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 18, 2007)

It better come out this year, as that was one of the sole games I want for the Wii. That, Super Paper Mario, Super Mario Galaxy, and Sonic are all that I want for the Wii this year :/


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> It better come out this year, as that was one of the sole games I want for the Wii. That, Super Paper Mario, Super Mario Galaxy, and Sonic are all that I want for the Wii this year :/



no SSBB!?!?!:amazed


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 18, 2007)

Let that be done "when it's done".

It's not essential for me, because I doubt it can rekindle the amazement I had with the original and it being topped with SSBM.


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 18, 2007)

Yeah... SSBB will not top SSB for 64 for me.

That game in my opinion is the best of the 3.

Simply because it sparked interest in me about mario and luigi etc kicking the crud out of other characters.

That game will never get old.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 18, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> Yeah... SSBB will not top SSB for 64 for me.
> 
> That game in my opinion is the best of the 3.
> 
> ...



I played SSBM first so SSB didnt feel up to par


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 18, 2007)

Chaps said:


> I played SSBM first so SSB didnt feel up to par



yeah.... first time always the best. 

except in sex.... its always good...


----------



## ilabb (Feb 19, 2007)

I don't see how you can say that SSB64 was the best of the three when the third isn't out yet >_>


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2007)

ilabb said:


> I don't see how you can say that SSB64 was the best of the three when the third isn't out yet >_>


^QFT

It's really kind of a stupid assumption to make...

SNAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAKKKKKKKKEEEE!!!


----------



## Aman (Feb 19, 2007)

I played SSB before I played SSBM, and I still think that SSBM is the better game.


----------



## Volken (Feb 19, 2007)

I had SSBM for a long time before I ever touched SSB, so I felt that SSBM was the better game by far. Everything felt smoother, the graphics were better, more characters and moves, etc.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2007)

I agree...but I liked the balancing a bit more in SSB64...Kirby didn't totally stink...


----------



## Junas (Feb 19, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I agree...but I liked the balancing a bit more in SSB64...Kirby didn't totally stink...



QFT... Kirby really owned in SSB64... Though I loved playing Link in both of SSB and SSBM. Can't get enough of him! I am _very_ interested in the ultimate attack each character is supposed to have... I can't wait to play as SSSNAAKKEEE!!!!111!!1


----------



## Kayo (Feb 19, 2007)

< can't wait untill march (SSX Blur + DBZ Budokai Tenkaichi 2 coming out here)


----------



## Cipher (Feb 19, 2007)

It's three months to the day now, and I still don't have a Wii.  It's getting bad.  I'm having dreams about Wii's now...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2007)

Aman said:


> I played SSB before I played SSBM, and I still think that SSBM is the better game.



Yes i agree


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 19, 2007)

I played the GC verson first, and then I tried the N64's and IMO the GC version felt superior on every plane  I hope the Wii version will surpass them both XD


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 19, 2007)

It will^^^


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 19, 2007)

..Ive never heard of streets of rage.....  I have to look it up...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2007)

Streets of Rage series is one of the best side scrolling beatem up games for the Genesis system 

I had part II and III for my Genesis system but never played part I so this should be a treat


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 19, 2007)

holy crap alot of major hitters with this weeks VC line up 



> Donkey Kong Country (Super NES, 1-2 players, 800 Wii Points): Donkey Kong Country is an incredible island adventure, and the first game to feature Donkey Kong?s sidekick, Diddy Kong. Challenged by the crazed tribe of reptilian Kremlings, the Kongs face their cunning adversaries armed with lightning-quick moves, chest-pounding muscle and awesome aerial acrobatics. The duo also gets help from a host of friends and family, from Funky Kong, Cranky Kong and Candy Kong to Rambi the rhino, Expresso the ostrich, Enguarde the swordfish, Squawks the parrot and Winky the frog. This game has more than 30 levels, plus dozens of hidden caves and secret rooms - more than 100 areas in all. Help the Kongs recover their stolen banana hoard!
> 
> The Legend of Kage (NES, 1-2 players, 500 Wii Points): This classic ninja-action game first appeared in arcades in 1985 and became instantly popular. As the Iga ninja named "Kage," players embark on an action-packed quest as they move toward a magic castle where the Princess "Kiri" is held captive by "Yohshirou Yukikusa." To stay alive, players move vertically and horizontally through forest and castle environments and execute massive jumps, all the while using throwing-star knives and a sword to take down hordes of enemies.
> 
> ...



Streets of rage and DKC!?! hell ya.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2007)

ahh...part 1 only has Adam, Axel and Blaze. While I do miss Skate, the game is a great from a nostalgia standpoint. *plays through City Street Stage* ^__^


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 19, 2007)

They need Donkey Kong Country 2, the best in the series and one of the best games EVER.


----------



## Hybridial (Feb 19, 2007)

_Fin_ said:


> ..Ive never heard of streets of rage.....  I have to look it up...



You better agree to start paying my health insurance because you damn near gave me a heart attack  

Streets of Rage 2 got me into gaming!

In fact I need a T-shirt that says that


----------



## Sound Village Chuunin (Feb 19, 2007)

Did DKC get relesed yet...?
I didn't see it there this morning.


----------



## Junas (Feb 19, 2007)

OMG!!! I love Streets of Rage! I _have_ to get that! This really got me into action and fighting games...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Feb 19, 2007)

Made it to the 5th round today before losing to those twin female bosses 

I need to buy a 2nd classic controller


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 19, 2007)

DKC2 also has one of the best soundtracks in any game, and it's nostalgia level goes off the charts with me.

Nice to know DKC1 is out in the US, two whole months after being out on the Euro and JP VC's.


----------



## Volken (Feb 19, 2007)

I have DKC on the SNES. I used to play that game so much. It's such a great game. I loved riding the frog and the swordfish. I could just breeze through the levels with them.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2007)

w00t! Surprise my mom ninja'd me a copy of Wii Play! Honestly...I don't know why the reviews are so bad...me and my friend had a ball with it. It wouldn't be worth it without the Wiimote...I agree...but it's really quite fun.

DKC on VC? Awesome...and seeing Streets of Rage makes me wanna play Double Dragon again...I'd like to see DD and SoR2 pop up on the VC...

My friends and I played MK64 all weekend. lawlz.


----------



## Volken (Feb 19, 2007)

Ninja'd? Does that mean that she stole it or something? 

It'll probably be fun for a short time, but I bet it'll get old really quickly. Tell us how much replay value it has after you've played it for a while.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2007)

For a game that's essentially free? Enough to be worth it...

It's quite obvious it's just a collection of tech demos, but they are quite enjoyable. Shooting, billiards, laser hockey, and tank are really pretty cool, and you could definitely waste away some solid time playing them. It's not something like Halo or Smash you can play for hours on end, but between it and Wii Sports you've got a nice collection of games to switch between to keep you and a friend from getting bored...


Ninja'd as in bought someone's preordered copy. Don't ask me how...


----------



## Volken (Feb 19, 2007)

That's true. It is a good game considering how cheap it is. Reviewers should probably take that into consideration in their scores. Right when I saw the 5.5 from IGN, I completely lost interest in it. Seeing that it's 10 bucks, the score should at least be a 6 or 7.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2007)

Wiimote = $40
Wii Play w/ Wiimote = $40

It's friggin' free. It should get like a 9 or 10. There's not an excuse not to get it really...reviewers can shove it...for anything under $10 this game is a must buy...stupid review system...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 19, 2007)

Burger King Meal + Burger king game = The shitnezz


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2007)

My thoughts exactly...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 19, 2007)

I thought Wii play was preety bad and plus Ign said unless you don't already have four Wii motes you shouldn't buy It.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 19, 2007)

Wii play is a 10 dollar game for a 10 dollar game its not that bad. but if you have 4 wii motes then ya it is unless you sell the extra on Ebay lol.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 19, 2007)

I'm probably not going to get Wiiplay since I already have four remotes. I can get some VC games with that $10.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 19, 2007)

Wii play looks like it would get old really quickly and I want long lasting wii games


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 19, 2007)

The game is worth $10, period, end of discussion. If you've got 4 controllers, sell one or forget it, depending on your laziness factor...


----------



## Volken (Feb 19, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Wii play looks like it would get old really quickly and I want long lasting wii games



If you think about it, nothing that's $10 gets old quick enough to be a bad deal. Even a few days would be worth the money.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2007)

So...I'm still looking for a good travel pack for my Wii and stuff...can anyone point me out a good one online to buy?


----------



## Nan Desu Ka (Feb 20, 2007)

ssx blur looks really good, anyone else looking forward to getting that in a week? I cant wait. I'm a huge ssx fan =]


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 20, 2007)

Nan Desu Ka said:


> ssx blur looks really good, anyone else looking forward to getting that in a week? I cant wait. I'm a huge ssx fan =]



Yeah I am along with the new Sonic wich is from what i've heared omg actually preety good.Also Smash Bros though it probably won't come out for awhile.


----------



## Junas (Feb 20, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> So...I'm still looking for a good travel pack for my Wii and stuff...can anyone point me out a good one online to buy?



I found this... Maybe it could suit you since it is a pretty good price... Just a suggestion.


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm more excited about Sonic, altough I'm still going to wait for a review before buying it. Hope the game will be awesome.


----------



## Volken (Feb 20, 2007)

There has been a review, I think. It gave the game a 9.1. Someone posted it a ways back. I'm definitely going to give this game a try. It looks like a turn for the better for Sonic.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2007)

Mount Up said:


> I found this... Maybe it could suit you since it is a pretty good price... Just a suggestion.


It looks like everything is just laying in there though...how's it different from a backpack then?

I wish I could find that one I saw a while ago that had it set up to work right out of the pack...


----------



## Volken (Feb 20, 2007)

Are you looking for something like the Wii laptop?



Aman said:


> .


----------



## K-deps (Feb 20, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Are you looking for something like the Wii laptop?



No i think he is looking for some kind of travel pack or something for the Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

volken330 said:


> There has been a review, I think. It gave the game a 9.1. Someone posted it a ways back. I'm definitely going to give this game a try. It looks like a turn for the better for Sonic.



Heard it got a 7/10 in EGM on gamefaqs. Then again this is gamefaqs


----------



## Kayo (Feb 20, 2007)

^ can you post a link to that?


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 20, 2007)

volken330 said:


> There has been a review, I think. It gave the game a 9.1. Someone posted it a ways back. I'm definitely going to give this game a try. It looks like a turn for the better for Sonic.



Yeah, heard something too but I wanna see what it'll get from IGN and gamespot.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2007)

If it got a 7/10 from EGM thats alot better than the last 4 sonic games that came out ( counting 360's  / ps3's) ign said in the Wii podcast they will have a reveiw up this week they just had embargo's they could not break.  They talk about the game in that podcast as well breifly the cons and pros of the game.

@crazy

i know this was off topic but crazy wasnt your sig removed? i mean a 1 meg gif is what made your sig get removed in the first place. just giving ya a heads up.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

^I think mine got wiped cause i had two little movies/gifs instead of just one. 

@Kayo - Like i said i heard it at gamefaqs about 3 days ago. Regardless if it's true or not i want this game, i like all sonic games. *Except shadow and heroes*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2007)

no it was whiped because of this 

vote now kthanxbai

not many ppl read it it seems.


----------



## Kayo (Feb 20, 2007)

I couldn't find the EGM review, anyway it got B+ (85%) on Gaming Age and 7,5 on 1UP.


----------



## Aman (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought that 1up=EGM?

EDIT: Here's the review.

Am I being too PC, or is this criminally negligent word placement?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah 7.5 my bad. Still want it


----------



## Volken (Feb 20, 2007)

Yeah, no matter what, I'm at least renting it, if not buying. I still have high hopes for it despite the review.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

7.5 is great. Crackdown got a 7.8 and im loving it


----------



## K-deps (Feb 20, 2007)

volken330 said:


> Yeah, no matter what, I'm at least renting it, if not buying. I still have high hopes for it despite the review.



Yea, it may not be the best game but it still looks good and worth a rental.
At least its a step up from all the sucky sonic games


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2007)

I might do the review for Sonic...I don't think anyone else on the team has picked it up...I psychically predict it's going to get a "Rent It".


----------



## The_4th Himself (Feb 20, 2007)

*Naruto Wii coming to US IN FALL*

With EXTRA Features 
and  1 extra character voted by the fans!!!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

^WTF? Doesn't this game have characters from part 2? No way in hell will naruto catch up to that in america. Good news anyway.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 20, 2007)

The_4th Himself said:


> *Naruto Wii coming to US IN FALL*
> 
> With EXTRA Features
> and  1 extra character voted by the fans!!!!!


If that's true, I'd hate to see what they'd due to it to avoid spoilers... It's nice that they're trying to release it so soon, but unless they're going to keep it as is, I'd rather them not...

Edit: It's not true; just checked my copy of Shonen Jump and there is no such cofimration; all they said was "which Naruto character would you like to see on a Nintendo Wii game" not that they were bringing Naruto Wii over... I'll upload a scan soon...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

I thought so. I was about to say. Oh and River they gonna take away that sig cause you gotta have a 1 meg limit on sigs. They got rid of my old sig for that reason anyway. Just a headsup.


----------



## Twilit (Feb 20, 2007)

The_4th Himself said:


> *Naruto Wii coming to US IN FALL*
> 
> With EXTRA Features
> and  1 extra character voted by the fans!!!!!



Wait, will it be like a Wiimake of GNT 3? If not, this game is gonna have like 2 characters


----------



## Shiron (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's the scan debunking this (look at the "Win a flat screen TV" section):


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 20, 2007)

GNT3 ported to Wii? I could see that happening this year...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 20, 2007)

Yea if its Naruto 3 its possible but EX THIS fall seems impossible

But heart did start pumpin when I saw Naruto Wiii this Fall


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 20, 2007)

Of course it will be a Naruto 3 port.  Tomy isn't that stupid.


----------



## The_4th Himself (Feb 20, 2007)

I never said which one  

suckers..


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2007)

IGN rated sonic. Read the reveiw, well the closing comments pin points it all but i would read the reveiw.




> Closing Comments
> Sonic and the Secret Rings is my favorite entry into the franchise since its 2D roots. That's high praise for some, I'm quite certain. Bearing that in mind, if you really liked the Sonic Adventure titles for Dreamcast or GameCube, I think you will find much more to be excited about in this Wii-exclusive undertaking. I can tell you that the experience is more fun and more beautiful than any other ? at least, as far as I'm concerned. But that being true, there are still flaws ? big ones ? and I'm less willing to tolerate and forgive them now that 3D games have fully evolved and we've seen exactly what great developers can do in the third dimension. Sonic Team has taken a giant step in the right direction here, and of that there is little doubt, which is why I hope that more time and attention goes into the camera system and level designs for the inevitable sequel.
> 
> I want to take moment to specifically explain the score. For me, Sonic and the Secret Rings offers moments of greatness where I find myself caught up in the intensity of the experience and, oppositely, moments where I want to pull my hair out or throw the Wii remote down because of imprecise control or insulting design choices. I think that some gamers, particularly diehard Sonic fans, will be able to get past these drawbacks and enjoy the great times, which are also in supply. However, for me it's really pretty simple. Call me harsh, but I don't believe you should be forced to deal with the bad to enjoy the good and hence, I've scored the game with that in mind.









> 7.5 	Presentation
> Beautiful opening cinematic followed by stylized, but unimpressive story sequences. Lots of great character building elements and mini-games.
> 8.0 	Graphics
> Impressive. One of the prettiest Sonic games to date. Surprisingly better-than-GameCube visuals run in 16;9 and 480p. Framerate usually holds up, too.
> ...


----------



## K-deps (Feb 20, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> IGN rated sonic. Read the reveiw, well the closing comments pin points it all but i would read the reveiw.



After reading this I guess it is rental for Sonic fans.
Hey but atleast its a good step forward.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 20, 2007)

^ actually he said die hard sonic fans would like it alot but its a rentel if your not a sonic fan.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 20, 2007)

wii is like a vision of the future.....its like tron on some shit. Whenever I see one in in a store I just stare in confoundment at the progression of entertaiment technology. Just kidding. I stroke the magical controller whilst gently relesing my blatter organs. I can't help it. Its just so unbelivable that such as sytem came out in this generation, and even more so during my life time. Thank god I can't find one to buy. If I could I'd probably take it out of the box and live in it.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 20, 2007)

Chaps said:


> After reading this I guess it is rental for Sonic fans.
> Hey but atleast its a good step forward.



NO, 7.5 is very good for sonic, i want it!


----------



## Corruption (Feb 21, 2007)

What score do Sonics usually get?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2007)

4.5-5. Yeah it's low but doesn't bother me


----------



## Aman (Feb 21, 2007)

Great, I think I'll be buying this Sonic. Maybe at launch.


----------



## rockstar sin (Feb 21, 2007)

Nintendo's "new-gen" console sells 435,503 units in US in five weeks, besting the 360's 294,000 units and the PS3's 244,000.  For more information on this, you can check it here @Wii takes lead in January - News at GameSpot


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2007)

Splinter Cell get's a 5.5 for Wii. I knew this would happen with no online and controls put on just to rush it. Get 360 version now.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> wii is like a vision of the future.....its like tron on some shit. Whenever I see one in in a store I just stare in confoundment at the progression of entertaiment technology. Just kidding. I stroke the magical controller whilst gently relesing my blatter organs. I can't help it. Its just so unbelivable that such as sytem came out in this generation, and even more so during my life time. Thank god I can't find one to buy. If I could I'd probably take it out of the box and live in it.



u aactually can live in a ps3 or 360, those things are so humongous and ghastly.   bad kaki


----------



## Kaki (Feb 21, 2007)

Well, if you are looking for a small system the super nintendo is small. Maybe it will meet your needs.  

Btw I'm putting a hamster in the game cube.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2007)

if u like big then u should try deep blue, or one of those super government PCs that take up a whole mountain *cough*compensationanybody?*cough*...


----------



## Kaki (Feb 21, 2007)

Are they still that big? geez....

Btw is there any difference between a Wii with with wii or wacko conroller, and a Game cube with wacko or wii controller?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Splinter Cell get's a 5.5 for Wii. I knew this would happen with no online and controls put on just to rush it. *Get 360 version now.*



I say get the Xbox version, not 360. It's a completely different game, and Splinter Cell Conviction is going to be following up after that specific version, not the 360's.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2007)

XBOX version doesn't have online though does it? I think only Co-op


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 21, 2007)

it has online and coop 
hellova fun game too ^^ (I asume we're talking Double agent) XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 21, 2007)

Its basically common sense atm that all ubisoft titles from January till march are crap and rushed out products just to have games on the shelves.   NOt really expecting much out of them until later on in the year.


Plus to be honest i think they will get the controls down back for Red Steel 2, I am picking up number 1 i played it today for 3 hours the game is not bad after you get used to it. The music / graphical detail and story are pretty good but the learning curve is steep.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 21, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Are they still that big? geez....
> 
> Btw is there any difference between a Wii with with wii or wacko conroller, and a Game cube with wacko or wii controller?



well that's like saying is there any difference btwn your 360 or ps3 and a pc with hddvd playback   Is there any difference btwn gamecube and atari except better graphics?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 21, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> XBOX version doesn't have online though does it? I think only Co-op



It has online I believe in the sense of Chaos Theory and Pandora Tomorrow. And it has I believe 13 main missions and 11 co-op missions, where there are like, 9 missions in the 360 version. Not to mention the Xbox one introduces Director Williams, one of the key characters for Conviction.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 21, 2007)

Ah then go for XBOX version, sounds nice.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2007)

I've been playing Sonic for a couple hours now and... people go buy Sonic SOTR.  It's awesome sauce!

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than Sonic Falling Adventure x 100000000.


----------



## Shiron (Feb 22, 2007)

I was already planning on it, but I guess I definitely will now.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I've been playing Sonic for a couple hours now and... people go buy Sonic SOTR.  It's awesome sauce!
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than Sonic Falling Adventure x 100000000.


Forget that, Naruto EX officially launched 97 minutes ago...y aren't you playing that?


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I've been playing Sonic for a couple hours now and... people go buy Sonic SOTR.  It's awesome sauce!
> 
> Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay better than Sonic Falling Adventure x 100000000.


It's true. 

I have Sonic the Hedgehog and this Sonic and I have to say that SatSR dominates it.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Forget that, Naruto EX officially launched 97 minutes ago...y aren't you playing that?



LOL, that's tomorrow.  Right now, let's all rejoice about a 3D Sonic actually being really good.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Forget that, Naruto EX officially launched 97 minutes ago...y aren't you playing that?



Cause Sonic is better?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Cause Sonic is better?


I didn't need him to tell me Sonic was good though, _I believed_...

Naruto I know is awesome...I just wanna know the details on the characters and whatnot...


----------



## Aman (Feb 22, 2007)

Yay, a good Sonic! 

Sounds like I'll be buying this when it gets released over here.


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 22, 2007)

Holy shit........Sonic's even better than I thought. 

I have to say, I'd rate it as a 8.5 in my book.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2007)

Kyuubi Naruto said:


> Holy shit........Sonic's even better than I thought.
> 
> I have to say, I'd rate it as a 8.5 in my book.



I'm assuming you started getting the hang of the controls and unlocked some skills. =)


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 22, 2007)

Yep that's exactly what's happened. It's much once you get the hang of the controls and gained some extra skills.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2007)

The only thing I don't like so far is the back tracking, but it's getting easier.  Sometimes I bring it back too far and I end up moving forward again. >_<


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 22, 2007)

ARRGHH I WANT THIS GAME AHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 22, 2007)

I think I'm going to get this game, even though it good quite bad review from GS and IGN.


----------



## Kayo (Feb 22, 2007)

you do that


----------



## Kyuubi Naruto (Feb 22, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> The only thing I don't like so far is the back tracking, but it's getting easier.  Sometimes I bring it back too far and I end up moving forward again. >_<



I know what you mean. I got the guide for it so I need to look to see if there's a skill to help in backtracking. Idk, like maybe making it faster or something. 

This game's so addictive. I thought I spent tons of times of SA2:B but this game will surely surpass it.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 22, 2007)

One thing I found so bad with the game that its good, is the music.

I mean..it's worse than Sonic R, or the Simon Belmont Rap.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2007)

Yes, the title music is ass horrid. XD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 22, 2007)

Actually I take it back, nothing in the universe is as bad as the Simon Belmont Rap. Not even shovelware.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2007)

Sesqoo said:


> I think I'm going to get this game, even though it good quite bad review from GS and IGN.



7.5 isn't a bad score...


----------



## Kayo (Feb 22, 2007)

It's not a good one either xD


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2007)

*7.6
good
- Gamespot*

Seems i'm correct this time.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2007)

Kayo said:


> It's not a good one either xD





crazymtf said:


> *7.6
> good
> - Gamespot*


lawlz...


----------



## Aman (Feb 22, 2007)

Haha, yeah.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm not gonna buy SATSR It just doesn't seem that good well better than the last few but still not a return to his former glory.


----------



## Aman (Feb 22, 2007)

I didn't post it before because it was pretty much still a rumor, but now it seems like it's almost confirmed.

*Nintendo Lists Major Wii Games for 2007*



> February 22, 2007 - We've hinted about some former GameCube projects being retooled for Wii and also made mention of titles like Wii Health and Wii Music in our blogs. Now, these projects have become slightly more official. According to a report by reliable German publication Gamefront, Nintendo Japan recently held a retail conference and unveiled its 2007 games lineup. We've got it below:
> 
> * Dairantou Smash Brothers X (Super Smash Bros. Brawl)
> * Disaster: Day of Crisis
> ...





Also, here's another interesting article.

XBOX 360 Vs PS3 and Wii - Power Consumption Report


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2007)

Nintendo said:
			
		

> * Animal Crossing
> * Battalion Wars II
> * Disaster: Day of Crisis
> * DK Bongo Blast
> ...



I think I just wet myself...


----------



## Aman (Feb 22, 2007)

I know how you feel.

I'm still pissed about them still not saying anything about the big three though...


----------



## Kayo (Feb 22, 2007)

7.5 really isnt a good score. Scores over 8+ are good and those over 9 are really good. 7.5 is more like an ok score.


----------



## Sesqoo (Feb 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> 7.5 isn't a bad score...



Lets say I was hoping for a better one


----------



## Aman (Feb 22, 2007)

Kayo said:


> 7.5 really isnt a good score. Scores over 8+ are good and those over 9 are really good. 7.5 is more like an ok score.


Common misconception... Any game that gets over a 5 (IE 6) has its qualities and can be enjoyed quite a bit by fans of the genre.

7.5 is a good score.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 22, 2007)

Kayo said:


> 7.5 really isnt a good score. Scores over 8+ are good and those over 9 are really good. 7.5 is more like an ok score.



6.0-6.9 average
7.0-7.9=good
8.0-8.9=great
9.0-10=excellent

Thats how I and most people see it

and that list of games is just gorgeous


----------



## Kayo (Feb 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> Common misconception... Any game that gets over a 5 (IE 6) has its qualities and can be enjoyed quite a bit by fans of the genre.
> 
> 7.5 is a good score.



you guys might see it as a good score, but for my standards its not.


----------



## Aman (Feb 22, 2007)

There's a difference between a good score and a score good enough to make you buy the game.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 22, 2007)

Aman said:


> There's a difference between a good score and a score good enough to make you buy the game.



Indeed.

Plus the game effin rocks anyway, listen to all the people here who have played it. It's the best 3d Sonic game by far.

--------

Anyway, that list rocks. Can't wait for almost all of those.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2007)

Kayo said:


> you guys might see it as a good score, but for my standards its not.



Just read gamer reviews of it so far, like myself.  I wasn't so keen on the game initially, but after working through the beginning and getting items that properly un-nerf you, this game becomes addicting.  Professional reviews have become jaded.  For what it's worth, the game deserves and 8.0-8.5, even with the really hard moments.  It's just a learning curve that you gotta get through and it's nice to have a game that really challenges you with some insane shit every once in awhile.  I mean, you don't want a game that's relatively easy the whole way through, right? XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 22, 2007)

Kayo said:


> you guys might see it as a good score, but for my standards its not.







how about look at the overall score and read the reveiws? each one has said that the game was the best 3d sonic out yet ( even though thats not saying much) and alot of the reviewers said that if you are a died hard sonic fan you will love this game if not you should rent it to see if you like it. 

Other times they would tell ppl not to purchase 3d sonic games right in the review .

and yes DS is right as well.

@aman

that lists kicks ASS


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2007)

Kayo said:


> you guys might see it as a good score, but for my standards its not.



So to your standards Zelda is just Good, not great. Ok. 


* Animal Crossing
* Battalion Wars II
** Disaster: Day of Crisis*
* DK Bongo Blast
* Forever Blue
** Kirby Adventure*
* Mario Party 8
** Mario Strikers Charged*
* Metroid Prime 3: Corruption
** Project H.A.M.M.E.R.
* Super Mario Galaxy
* Super Smash Bros. Brawl*
* Wii Health Pack
* Wii Music

These the games i want *In bold* can't wait for it.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2007)

I have played MP3 and you should seriously be excited about it...have no fear the controls will be awesome...

And I'm psyched about Wii Music myself...ever since I saw that drum demo I don't know why I've _really_ wanted to play that...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 22, 2007)

yay, that Kirby game is coming.

4 player Kirby Superstar-like gameplay ftw.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 22, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I have played MP3 and you should seriously be excited about it...have no fear the controls will be awesome...
> 
> And I'm psyched about Wii Music myself...ever since I saw that drum demo I don't know why I've _really_ wanted to play that...



Don't like lock on, so unless the shooting system is totally different in Metriod i can't be to excited. 

As for Wii music, i don't like any music that games are made out of yet.


----------



## Volken (Feb 22, 2007)

You don't actually have to play with lock-on do you? 



Aman said:


> I didn't post it before because it was pretty much still a rumor, but now it seems like it's almost confirmed.
> 
> *Nintendo Lists Major Wii Games for 2007*
> 
> ...



Am I blind or is SSBB not on this list? I've checked it over 5 times and I can't find it. Did it get moved to 08 or something?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 22, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Don't like lock on, so unless the shooting system is totally different in Metriod i can't be to excited.


Your just clinically insane. If you hate it that much don't hit the button...weirdo...



volken330 said:


> Am I blind or is SSBB not on this list? I've checked it over 5 times and I can't find it. Did it get moved to 08 or something?


It's the first one foo...

"Dairantou Smash Brothers X" = SSBB


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 22, 2007)

volken330 said:


> You don't actually have to play with lock-on do you?



I think with the advanced controls, it pretty much makes it moot, but the option is still there.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 22, 2007)

> It's nothing the Cube couldn't do.


  lol, just thought it would be funny if this was in the topic rather than the lee part...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> *Your just clinically insane. If you hate it that much don't hit the button...weirdo...*
> 
> It's the first one foo...
> 
> "Dairantou Smash Brothers X" = SSBB



Not really, just don't care for Metriod Prime's story, controls aren't for me *I like real shooters, metriod is more of a adventure shooter* Doesn't really make me insane. Does it make your insane for not liking FF12? Probably the best RPG out in 2006? No...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2007)

The concept of "I don't like to be able to target my enemies" is beyond me... :S

FF12 <<<< FF3


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

You mean: FF12 <<< FF13


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2007)

I like shooters because it takes skills, i don't want to play a game with auto-aim. It's not really hard to understand. A story i don't care for, and auto aiming isn't what i like in shooters put together, i don't really see how i'm wrong in not liking it. 

And FF3 better then FF12? Humm...Well put it this way. You think i'm weird for not liking Metriod, think the same for how i think of you and saying FF12, 15 years newer, and better then FF3, and you say FF3 is  better...yeah...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I like shooters because it takes skills, i don't want to play a game with auto-aim. It's not really hard to understand. A story i don't care for, and auto aiming isn't what i like in shooters put together, i don't really see how i'm wrong in not liking it.


Just don't use it then...I don't see how it takes away from the game...



crazymtf said:


> And FF3 better then FF12? Humm...Well put it this way. You think i'm weird for not liking Metriod, think the same for how i think of you and saying FF12, 15 years newer, and better then FF3, and you say FF3 is  better...yeah...


FF9 and greater will always be less than FF6 and before. The old school knew what real RPG gameplay was about. Pretty boy graphics be damned, gameplay is king.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

who saying you have to use the  lock on button? i played Metriod 3 and never used it 

I care for story in a shooter hell one reason why half life is such a great game is because of the story of it and what not. If it was not for that all shooters would be the same.

@kaki

Square lost there touch after the creator of FF left. They been going down hill since.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah cause instead of watching you know movements more relistic you see your character jump real fast forward and back with bearly animation. But you right, OLD SCHOOL RPG's For the win -_-. 

As for Metriod, if you don't use the autoaim it's almost impossible to kill anything. Put it this way i like more relistic shooters. Battlefield, rainbow six, resistance, gears *Though it's third person*, halo-2. Those are more my type, and usually like the story more there. Though the bosses are pretty cool in Metriod.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2007)

Funny, the story was never what sucked me in about Metroid Prime...it's good, but it was always the amazing gameplay that got me...

Boss fights are amazing. As expected of Nintendo...that's definitely one thing they've always done quite well...

Makes me drool about them making Disaster and Project Hammer...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2007)

Well story and shooting usually gets me into it, just don't find metriod "Amazing Gameplay" 

FF12>FF7>FF8>FF10>FF11>FF10-2>FF6>FF5>FF4>FF3>FF2>FF1>>>>>>>>FF9


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

umm graphics have never EVER been about RPGS EVER, if you think that then you should just go in the corner ( this is directed at anybody who  thinks that) ya there nice and what not but i have my reasons why alot of todays RPGS are just not up to par on what the past offered. 

Its all about the characters, the story ( most of all the story) , battle system and music. THATS what matters to an RPG and this is why alot of hardcore FF fans hold FF 6 to be one of the best and Chrono Trigger etc, after the original creator left square and the music guy. its been down hill for them , they lost there touch.

Graphics are nice and all but i think thats what to much production time goes into nowadays for RPGS and everything else is left "eh , i seen this before, old clinches, same story's, battle systems are "eh"  o well *shrugs* total y went  off topic here lol.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2007)

Yeah i don't really see why you wrote all that, we all know your feel on RPG's when you still put Chorno Trigger as the best RPG's of all time. I disagree big time, but do i really have to say why? I think i did before. I agree on story and characters, but disagree on music *Never gave a shit about the music in any game *Play my own music* and graphics's to me matter, the better they are, the better the characters could become, and be more relatable.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

Fair enough. Pretty boy graphics be damned, gameplay is king.  But don't act like the greatness in difference of story vs the dispartiy in graphics defults quality.  And the recent games have made for some very nice gameplay (witch I agree is king). Being able todo more is good in this case....



> Its all about the characters, the story ( most of all the story) , battle system


 Right, though charachter design is part of that, and for that matter setting and opponent design can also be a part of combat. 
Music is not an issue for me, I have my own. 

People just don't tend towards weird shit and gimmics much in RPGs.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> FF8>FF7>FF6>FF5>FF4>FF3>FF2>FF1>FF12>FF10>FF10-2>FF9>>>FF11



Fixed.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2007)

Hell naw, FF1-5 sucked badly, but not nearly as bad as 9, nine was utter crap.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2007)

Agreed to a point...but I give 11 the most craptastic award for being an Everquest ripoff...but moreso simply since it's not playable...since anything with a $15/mo fee should not be played...period...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

you will see why i hold chrono trigger and chrono Cross high when blue dragon comes out 




but ya going to continue studying and what not.


plus i cannot believe you just said FF 1-5 sucked badly ( especially 9 ), you really must have started playing games on the PS1 days or something  they did not suck if it was not for those games FF would never be around today. Disappointing  that alot of people do not see the greatness of some of those old classic RPGS to todays Cliche RPGS. 

i can understand peoples opinions and what not but saying all those sucked badly is a disgrace ( some where not great i agree to that point) but seeesh


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Agreed to a point...but I give 11 the most craptastic award for being an Everquest ripoff...but moreso simply since it's not playable...since anything with a $15/mo fee should not be played...period...



It's not a everquest rip-off really. Some things true, but it does it's own thing. But it's a MMORPG, so it's a different style. 15 dollars a month isn't bad to me though. FF11 wasn't to bad though, better then i thought it would be. 

@SS3 - I'll like blue dragon but it's not topping FF12, i seriously doubt it anyway.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

FF 11 was inacessable.....so fuck that. 



> but ya going to continue studying and what not.


 Programing? 



> Disappointing that alot of people do not see the greatness of some of those old classic RPGS to todays Cliche RPGS.


 There is ignorant bliss on one side, and condesnding stubborness on the other. With many inbetween. 



> I'll like blue dragon but it's not topping FF12, i seriously doubt it anyway.


 I concur, but I'm not sure about it.....Have to see just hot it comes out.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

Ya Systems programming stuff got an exam in 6 days on that and network administration exam in 6 days and a digital communications quiz in 6 days lol.


there might be ignorance in that post you quoted , yes, but alot of todays rpgs are really not doing anything differant or mind blowing  anymore , its really just the same stuff over and over i seen storys like FF 12's done ALOT, same with 7, same with 8 same with 9, etc its just getting to the point where i do not care for it anymore.

I started playing differant rpgs like atlus ones and konami ones , the highly underrated ones. or ones that do not have an FF or a DQ in the front of it just because comparing all these rpgs into one they just keep doing the same thing that everyone else is doing cannot escape from it i guess and will it ever? i hope , i seriously hope. Its getting to the point where its almost like the MMORPG market


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

Man, WTF all on the same day....how are you feeling about them?

I see, so you're looking for a real fresh and twisted story line? So wich is more essential gameplay or storeline? I suppose you can't live on just one. But you feel that fans these days chuck the story for gameplay and graphics. 

I also know you've read up some, do you know about/like the plots of upcoming RPGs? Or can I assume you like blue dragon and dislike FF?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> Man, WTF all on the same day....how are you feeling about them?


The digital communications class i should get an A in it, i been doing really well in that class.

programming? well the quiz avg is not great but my programs that i did i got nothing wrong on them.But its a mid term on 9 presentations so i am going to dig deep just to pass it , i feel roughly 65% confident about it as of right now.

The network administration one? well my labs and lab reports i been doing well and some stuff has been sticking in the old noggin, and its only on 4 chapters so the only problem is i have to find a good time to study for that and my programming one. this one is all multiple choice as well so its not going to be as much as a pain as the programming one which has fill in the blank and an actual program to do at the end of the writtin part.

all this has to be done in 1 hour 30 mins and both are back to back ( hence i have the two classes back to back) so i guess thats why i started 6 days before the exam lol. i think they will have 30 to 50 questions max.


> I see, so you're looking for a real fresh and twisted story line? So wich is more essential gameplay or storeline? I suppose you can't live on just one. But you feel that fans these days chuck the story for gameplay and graphics.



In terms of RPG story is tied with gameplay. Plus yes i do feel that alot of todays video gamers are chucking away sub par storys for greater graphics .


> I also know you've read up some, do you know about/like the plots of upcoming RPGs? Or can I assume you like blue dragon and dislike FF?



White knight story is looking pretty good in the plot wise and what not , blue dragon is something really differant in the plot / story and what not plus the art and design of the enemies are flawless . 

I do not dislike FF i just dislike how they use the same type of story format they been using for years but just adding new characters and some new wording in.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

> Plus yes i do feel that alot of todays video gamers are chucking away sub par storys for greater graphics .


 Yes, But NOT entierly. The storys can be nice but they just may lack that full fleged feel, lenth, or depth. 
And is it a crime to just play a game for the game play, Its what I find myself doing most of the time. If its got a good style, charachters, and gameplay I'm good togo. Being pretty is just icing on the cake. 



> plus the art and design of the enemies are flawless .


 But is it new or the same old stuff? I need to look into it more.....



> just adding new characters and some new wording in.


 and more importantly, improving the gameplay and its depth. 

Well, good luck on your studies.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

ya but why should i play an RPG when that type of story has been done before? ( story is probably the most critical part to an RPG) especially if they just did some tweaks to it and what not? i guess myself i just got to the point in my RPG game time is " i seen it all and played it all" type of thing nothing is really popping out at me say "damn! thats something i did not do before or tried" plus why do all RPGS have to go for the sci fi or fantasy style all the time? its really disappointing imo.

its not a crime just to play for gameplay alone but when has RPG gameplay drastically changed for the good? i mean its been the same for quite some time.

about blue dragon,the character design and art is done by akira toriyama so his characters will seem "familiar" but the enemy / world design is a new from what i seen of it so far and thats what pulls me into the game.


thx for the good luck  i appreciate it  i have my laptop on right beside me with power points on just reading them and posting them, over and over hehe.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 23, 2007)

> ya but why should i play an RPG when that type of story has been done before? ( story is probably the most critical part to an RPG


 the thing is, I say an RPG, like any other game, should be played for the gameplay. the stuff inbetween the story and all those mechanics. That's what you do in a game. I feel story is secondary, just becose a story is much better sutied for a medium such as a movie, show, or (graphic) novel. There it can unfold as pure story, all plot. In a game you have to be directed along the plot (or its an epidsodic deal where nothing realy happens as in Oblivion). 
Thus, in a game you are playing most of the time, regardless of the plot. That is why I value game play (and design of setting and charachters) most. 



> i mean its been the same for quite some time.


 I think its been upgraded fairly well. And some games add new varieties to the mix. 

Would you like an RPG like vice city or some atypical historical setting?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> the thing is, I say an RPG, like any other game, should be played for the gameplay. the stuff inbetween the story and all those mechanics. That's what you do in a game. I feel story is secondary, just becose a story is much better sutied for a medium such as a movie, show, or (graphic) novel. There it can unfold as pure story, all plot. In a game you have to be directed along the plot (or its an epidsodic deal where nothing realy happens as in Oblivion).
> Thus, in a game you are playing most of the time, regardless of the plot. That is why I value game play (and design of setting and charachters) most.



True you got a good point there i agree, but after playing "save the world " type RPGS after a while i just did not care for how it would unfold i just knew the end result allready after playing those types for so long.  

But i agree on your other points .

about the gameplay, its been tweaked around a little bit but the majority of it is still the same. what i mean the huge leap in terms of time travel and what not in the Chrono series was a gameplay leap and the battle system where specific combos etc. I have not found that in todays RPGs for me.



> Would you like an RPG like vice city or some atypical historical setting?



Would be very interesting and yes it would bring me fully back into the RPG genre to a point where i feel that i am trying something new in the RPG genre that has not been done before. I just think developers are to afraid to do this imo.


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> FF12>FF7>FF8>FF10>FF11>FF10-2>FF6>FF5>FF4>FF3>FF2>FF1>>>>>>>>FF9





What da shit????

FF6>FF7>FF12>FF4>FF10 (though it does have the best soundtrack)>FF8>FF9>FF5>FF3>FF2>FF1>>>>>>>Fagfest AKA FF10-2>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>Gay online shit AKA FF11


----------



## Kayo (Feb 23, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So to your standards Zelda is just Good, not great. Ok.



Zelda got 8,7 not 7.5. It's a score near nine which is very good.

And FF5 fucking owned.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 23, 2007)

Whoa... according to the site, MSX and Neo-Geo games will be coming to the Japanese VC in 2007.  Samurai Showdown and the true old school Metal Gear games anyone? =D

Oh yeah, and SE is releasing Actraiser in March on the VC.  Now SE is officially on the VC train! ^^

And here's a list of what's coming out in March on the Japanese VC.



			
				http://wii.ign.com/articles/767/767127p1.html said:
			
		

> FAMICOM
> 
> * Lode Runner (Hudson)
> * Yoshi no Tamago (aka Yoshi, Nintendo)
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 23, 2007)

I see...Sonic Spinball.

I see Sega wants to be fair and give all 3 current consoles at least one shitty Sonic game :/

I'm not even going to say too many words about crazy's ratings of the FF games...it's just this blunt; if he truly thinks of the games in that matter and order, his opinion has no value to me, and never ever ever ever will again.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 23, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I see...Sonic Spinball.
> 
> I see Sega wants to be fair and give all 3 current consoles at least one shitty Sonic game :/
> 
> I'm not even going to say too many words about crazy's ratings of the FF games...it's just this blunt; if he truly thinks of the games in that matter and order, his opinion has no value to me, and never ever ever ever will again.



That's fine, never really held your opinion at all so now we feel the same about each othere when it comes to gaming


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 23, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> I see...Sonic Spinball.
> 
> I see Sega wants to be fair and give all 3 current consoles at least one shitty Sonic game :/



Hey now Sonic Spinball wasnt that bad. It's actually pretty decent IMO. But Im a pinball nut so....


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

ya it is great that neo geo is going to be on the VC, true arcade classics on that system. man SNK fighting games and so much more


----------



## Volken (Feb 23, 2007)

Zelda OoT will be coming to VC this monday! This has to be my favorite game so far. All of you who haven't played it better get you 1000 Wii points ready!


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 23, 2007)

Really??? I've been dying to play all the classic Zelda games, since I never owned the N64. I gotta go purchase some Wii points right now!!!

Any news of when Majora's Mask will be released? There's another title that I want to play.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

SSX  blur gets it's first rating this is exclusive to these guys its why they got it first.






> "Surprisingly, the controls work exceptionally well. Nunchuk sensitivity allows for varying degrees of turning, and quickly moving it from side to side produces responsive movement. In addition, trick controls require subtle movements, though spastic people may opt for theatrics, furiously shaking the remote."



also



> Virtools / Dassault Systèmes Present Wii Solutions at Game Developer Conference 2007
> Posted by: Buda (stb) at February 22, 2007 9:20:57 PM
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2007)

Nyko sent me info on an interesting new accessory of theirs...I blogged about it today...it's a grip thingy for the classic controller...if anyones interested...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 23, 2007)

ah i seen that on ign insider boards and kotaku a few hours ago


Link removed 


THAT VID IS FUNNY!


----------



## K-deps (Feb 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ah i seen that on ign insider boards and kotaku a few hours ago
> 
> 
> Link removed
> ...



BEST VID EVER
wow that was so good....and true

i might put it in my sig


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 23, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Link removed
> 
> THAT VID IS FUNNY!


  

That song is awesome to the max.


----------



## RockLee (Feb 23, 2007)

Very funny song.

Also, awesome for Wii devs.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ah i seen that on ign insider boards and kotaku a few hours ago
> 
> 
> Link removed
> ...



LMAO song was extremely funny. I disagree mostly but still funny as hell.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 24, 2007)

im going to get all the zelda titles on my wii i have number one and im getting OoT soon i hope Majoras mask comes out soon
lol awesome pic


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 24, 2007)

Hyuuga Kory said:


> im going to get all the zelda titles on my wii i have number one and im getting OoT soon i hope Majoras mask comes out soon
> lol awesome pic



What about LttP

BTW, funny video.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 24, 2007)

That video was hilarious!

I love the line "Now you're getting you ass kicked by the Wii."


----------



## _Fin_ (Feb 24, 2007)

.......i don't really know about OoT..... I need something answered.... will SF ALPHA come for VC?


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2007)

I don't know about SF PLPHA.

I hope it does.... alpha 2? or aplha max?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 24, 2007)

OoT will also run at 60fps and if you use the component cables it will also run in 480 p  ( oot on the N64 only ran at 30fps btw)


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2007)

wait...... what?^^^


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 24, 2007)

^In other words, it's going to look smoother


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 24, 2007)

It won't look as great as a rom texture pack, but it will look a wee bit better than the original.



^That is what you get with a rom texture pack


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 24, 2007)

umm it will run 60 fps and 480p thats all i care about, (30 fps to 60 is quite the gap)  
playing Mario Kart 64 and Mario 64 in 480p is very nice as well.

also you all will be seeing Starfox64 on the VC very VERY soon out of the 3 N64 games that the ERSB rated 2 of them are allready out and Starfox64 was also on that list. I cannot WAIT!.


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 24, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> What about LttP
> 
> BTW, funny video.



yea that aswell
but the game i really want is paper mario


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 24, 2007)

The first Paper Mario has to be, one of the top 5 best N64 games, next to SM64, Zelda OoT, Banjo-Kazooie, and Star Fox 64.


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 24, 2007)

SSB?^^^....


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 25, 2007)

Sonic really gets better and better as I keep playing through the new levels.  The Levitated Ruins is totally awesome, especially when you're following some gargoyle on a light path.  It really gives you a sense of "wow, this shit is cool."


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 25, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> SSB?^^^....



I said 5 best, as in, top 5. SSB is one of the best games, but not in my personal top 5. It would be like, 6.


----------



## Kaki (Feb 25, 2007)

Have you ever played a game called Klanoha II? I don't know why I asked that. Just the mention of sonic......nevermind.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 25, 2007)

Klonoa 2? Naw, I played the three GBA games though.


----------



## Mr. Sandman (Feb 25, 2007)

Never heard of the game.

Say, Donkey, is Sonic worth buying? I've been following its progress without ever planning on buying the game, but I'll need something to play after I beat Zelda. (Yes, I know I'm behind.) IGN claims that this is the best Sonic yet, although I got pissed off at some of the camera problems I experienced in previous Sonic games.

The era of 2D Sonic will always remain with me. I loved Sonic Adventures 2 (is that the right title?). Each Eggman boss got better and better, and I loved getting the new characters like Tails, Nuckles, and Cream.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 25, 2007)

ahahahaha 

I just noticed more and more games dealers in my region have ps3s in stock, but don't have wii or ds lite.  What the heck is going on, nobody want's to take out credit card debt to get a ps3


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ahahahaha
> 
> I just noticed more and more games dealers in my region have ps3s in stock, but don't have wii or ds lite.  What the heck is going on, nobody want's to take out credit card debt to get a ps3



Nah, nintendo can't get there systems out fast enough


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 25, 2007)

at least they did a worldwide launch  5 million sold worldwide so far,


and that is a feat in itself considering it took microsoft ALOT longer than 3 months to sell that many.

  :chimpo :chimpo


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Feb 25, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Nah, nintendo can't get there systems out fast enough



i would consider u right, if only sony can get there units out too, but they can't, and they still have stock on the shelves...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 25, 2007)

It was a joke  

Anyway i know Wii is sold out everywhere, i was playing around


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 25, 2007)

Kimimario said:


> Never heard of the game.
> 
> Say, Donkey, is Sonic worth buying? I've been following its progress without ever planning on buying the game, but I'll need something to play after I beat Zelda. (Yes, I know I'm behind.) IGN claims that this is the best Sonic yet, although I got pissed off at some of the camera problems I experienced in previous Sonic games.



I think so.  I enjoy it a lot and it wowed me a lot of times already.  Backtracking is rather shitty, but the rest of the game makes up for it.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 25, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> ahahahaha
> 
> I just noticed more and more games dealers in my region have ps3s in stock, but don't have wii or ds lite.  What the heck is going on, nobody want's to take out credit card debt to get a ps3


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

Since nintendo topic guess i can post it here. Selling ds incase anyone was wanting one.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

You all may be interested in heading to Best Buy tomorrow...there's no Wii stuff listed, but there's a huge sale on Gamecube, GBA, and DS games (PS2/PSP/Xbx too). I'm planning on buying *23* games tomorrow morning...Total Price: ~$50...even gonna get a PS2 one to play on my roomate's system and a couple 360 ones just to resell 'em...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

^Yeah friend works there, claims it's bullshit. And the games on sales are barely there.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

Well they're gonna have some angry people tomorrow if they don't...it's all over the net...

I figure it's real, but it's only for what each store has in stock, so you probably aren't gonna find very much worth buyin'...

I've got a list here of 23 games though, I'm sure I can ninja a handful of them at least...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

Well he said he hasn't heard of it or his friends who work with him. They trying to call there boss but it's to late now. Regardless if they do got a sale someone pick me up 
* 1.99 PSP Lord of the Rings Tactics 
 1.99 PS2 GTA San Andreas*

Give ya 10 bucks if you get em


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Well he said he hasn't heard of it or his friends who work with him. They trying to call there boss but it's to late now. Regardless if they do got a sale someone pick me up
> * 1.99 PSP Lord of the Rings Tactics
> 1.99 PS2 GTA San Andreas*
> 
> Give ya 10 bucks if you get em


Your on...all though there's no way in hell San Andreas is 2 bucks...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

^HAhA my friend said those exact words on the phone as i clicked on this topic. He's like "This sale man, sounds bullshit though. I didn't get notice,a nd 2 dollars a game?" So i tell him the game as i type in the super star topic then he tells me as i click on this topic "Grand theft san adress for 2 dollars? Yeah RIGHT!" lolol.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's what I was hopin' to pick up...



> 1.99 CUB Chibi Robo
> 1.99 CUB DBZ Budokai 2
> 1.99 CUB Fire Emblem
> 1.99 CUB Legend of Zelda: 4-Swords Adventures
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2007)

Double post showing the entire lineup.


*Spoiler*: __ 



1.99 CUB Army Men Sarges War
1.99 CUB Cabela's Big Game hunter 2
1.99 CUB Call of duty finest Hour
1.99 CUB Chibi Robo
1.99 CUB Crash Bandicoot Wrath of Cortex
1.99 CUB Crash Tag Team Racing
1.99 CUB DBZ Budokai 2
1.99 CUB Disney's Extreme skate Adventure
1.99 CUB Fire Emblem
1.99 CUB Legend of Zelda Four swords adventures
1.99 CUB Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker
1.99 CUB Lord of the rings return of the King
1.99 CUB Luigis Mansion
1.99 CUB Madden NFL 2005
1.99 CUB Mario Party 7
1.99 CUB Mega Man X colleciton
1.99 CUB Metroid Prime 2 Echoes
1.99 CUB NBA Live 2005
1.99 CUB NBA Street 2
1.99 CUB NBA Street V3
1.99 CUB NCAA Football 2006
1.99 CUB Pikmin 2
1.99 CUB Pokemon XD: Gale of Darkness
1.99 CUB Power Rangers Dino thunder
1.99 CUB Prince of Persia 3
1.99 CUB Shrek Superslam
1.99 CUB Sonic Gems collection
1.99 CUB Sonic Heroes
1.99 CUB Sonic Mega collection
1.99 CUB Soul Calibur 2
1.99 CUB Spartan Total warrior
1.99 CUB Spongebob The movie
1.99 CUB SRS
1.99 CUB Super Monkey ball
1.99 CUB Super Monkey ball 2
1.99 CUB Tales of Symphonia
1.99 CUB Timesplitters Future Perfect
1.99 CUB Ultimate Spiderman
1.99 CUB Viewtiful Joe Red Hot rumble
1.99 CUB WWE Day of Reckoning
1.99 CUB X2 Wolverines revenge
4.99 CUB Animaniacs
4.99 CUB Chicken Little
4.99 CUB Final Fantasy CC
4.99 CUB Monster House
4.99 CUB Super Monkey Ball Adventure
4.99 CUB WWE Day of Reckoning
4.99 CUB X-Men Legends
4.99 CUB X-Men Legends 2
9.99 CUB 2006 fifa World Cup
9.99 CUB Fifa soccer 2006
9.99 CUB Harvest Moon Magical Melody
9.99 CUB Ice Age 2
9.99 CUB Karaoke Revolution Party
9.99 CUB Pac Man World Rally

1.99 GBA 9.99 Endcap games
1.99 GBA Banjo Kazooie: Grunty's revenge
1.99 GBA Banjo Pilot
1.99 GBA Castlevania 2 in 1
1.99 GBA Chronicles of narnia
1.99 GBA Cinderella Magic
1.99 GBA DBZ Supersonic Warriors
1.99 GBA Disney's Party
1.99 GBA Disney's Princess
1.99 GBA Dogz
1.99 GBA Donkey Kong Country 3
1.99 GBA Duel Masters Kijudo
1.99 GBA Duel Masters Sempai Le
1.99 GBA Fairly Oddparents
1.99 GBA Finding Nemo
1.99 GBA Finding Nemo
1.99 GBA F-Zero GP Legend
1.99 GBA HiHi Puffy Ami Yumi
1.99 GBA King Kong
1.99 GBA Kingdom Hearts CoM
1.99 GBA Let's Ride, Sunshine Stables
1.99 GBA Lilo And stitch 2
1.99 GBA Lion King 1.5
1.99 GBA Madagascar Operation
1.99 GBA Madden NFL 2005
1.99 GBA Marble Madness/Klax
1.99 GBA Mario Party Advance
1.99 GBA Miday Greatest Hits
1.99 GBA Namco Museum 50th
1.99 GBA Pokemon Sapphire
1.99 GBA Racing Gears Advance
1.99 GBA Shaman King: legacy
1.99 GBA Shrek 2 Beg For mercy
1.99 GBA Spiderman 2
1.99 GBA Spyhunter/Supersprint
1.99 GBA Tak 3 The great Juju challenge
1.99 Gba Tetris Worlds
1.99 GBA That's so Raven
1.99 GBA Ultimate Spiderman
1.99 GBA Video Fairly Odd
1.99 GBA Video Fairly Odd 2
1.99 GBA Video Sonic
1.99 GBA Yugioh Double Pack
1.99 GBA Yugioh The Sacred Cards
4.99 GBA Backyard Baseball 2006
4.99 GBA Backyard Football
4.99 GBA Barnyard
4.99 GBA Harry Potter: Goblet
4.99 GBA Mario And Luigi
4.99 GBA Mario Tennis: Power tour
4.99 GBA Mega Man battle Network 6
4.99 GBA Mega Man battle Network 6
4.99 GBA Monster House
4.99 GBA Naruto Ninja Council
4.99 GBA Open Season
4.99 Gba Rapala/Cabela 2pack
4.99 GBA Shark Tale
4.99 GBA Shrek 2
4.99 Gba Sigma Star Saga
4.99 GBA Star Wars Episode 3
4.99 GBA Star Wars Trilogy Apprentice of the Force
4.99 GBA The Ant Bully
4.99 GBA The Sims 2
9.99 GBA DK King of Swing
9.99 GBA Dr. Mario Puzzle League
9.99 GBA Final Fantasy 4 advance
9.99 GBA Lego Star wars
9.99 GBA Phil of the future
9.99 GBA Yu Yu Hakushko: Tournament
9.99 GBA Yugioh Double Pack 2
1.99 GbA Drill Dozer
1.99 GbA Power Rangers SPD

1.99 NDS Advance Wars
1.99 NDS Chronicles of narnia
1.99 NDS Feel The Magic
1.99 NDS Finding Nemo
1.99 NDS Harry Potter: Goblet
1.99 NDS King Kong
1.99 NDS Lunar Dragon Song
1.99 NDS Marvel Nemesis
1.99 NDS Pac Px
1.99 NDS Pokemon Dash
1.99 NDS Ridge Racer
1.99 NDS Robots
1.99 NDS Spongebob Yellow Avenger
1.99 NDS Tak 3 The great Juju challenge
1.99 NDS The Urbz
1.99 NDS Trace Memory
1.99 NDS Ultimate Spiderman
1.99 NDS World championship Pker
1.99 NDS Worms
1.99 NDS Yugioh Nightmare Troubador
4.99 NDS Dragonball Z Super Sonic
4.99 NDS Open Season
4.99 NDS Over the Hedge
4.99 NDS Pirates of the Carribean
4.99 NDs Sega Casino
4.99 NDS Shrek Superslam
9.99 NDS Castlevania Dawn of Sorrow
9.99 NDS Harvest Moon
9.99 NDS Madagascar/ Shrek Super Slam
9.99 NDS Tamagotchi
1.99 NDX Sprung

1.99 PS2 187 Ride or Die
1.99 PS2 American Idol
1.99 PS2 ATV Offroad Fury 2
1.99 PS2 ATV offroad Fury 3
1.99 Ps2 Backyard Basketball 2004
1.99 PS2 Bad boys Miami takedown
1.99 PS2 Beat down: Fists of vengeance
1.99 PS2 Beyond Good and Evil
1.99 PS2 Big Motha Truckers 2
1.99 PS2 Brothers in Arms
1.99 PS2 Cabela's Big Game hunter
1.99 PS2 Cabela's Big Game hunter 2
1.99 PS2 Cabela's Dangerous Hunts 2
1.99 PS2 Champions of Norrath Realm
1.99 PS2 Chronicles of narnia
1.99 PS2 Conflict vietnam
1.99 PS2 Constantine
1.99 PS2 Crash Bandicoot Wrath of Cortex
1.99 PS2 Crash Tag Team Racing
1.99 PS2 DBZ Budokai
1.99 PS2 DDR Extreme
1.99 PS2 DDR Extreme 2 Budle
1.99 PS2 Def Jam FFNY
1.99 PS2 Delta Force Black Hawk Down
1.99 PS2 Digimon Rumble Arena 2
1.99 PS2 Dragon Ball Z Budokai 2
1.99 PS2 Duel Masters
1.99 PS2 Enthusia Professional Racing
1.99 PS2 Evil Dead regeneration
1.99 PS2 Eye Toy Operation Spy
1.99 PS2 Fantastic 4
1.99 PS2 Finding Nemo
1.99 PS2 Flatout
1.99 PS2 Frontmission4
1.99 PS2 Gauntlet the Seven Sorrows
1.99 PS2 Getaway 2
1.99 PS2 Ghost recon
1.99 PS2 Ghost Recon 2
1.99 PS2 Gretzky NHL 06
1.99 PS2 GTA 3
1.99 PS2 GTA San Andreas
1.99 PS2 GTA Vice City
1.99 PS2 High Rollers Casino
1.99 PS2 Hot Shots Golf 3
1.99 PS2 IHRA Motorsports 2
1.99 PS2 Jak 3
1.99 PS2 Jampack Demo Disk Vol 11
1.99 PS2 Juiced
1.99 PS2 Karaoke Revolution Volume ?
1.99 PS2 Killer 7
1.99 Ps2 Killzone
1.99 PS2 Legacy of Kain Defiance
1.99 PS2 Madden NFL 2005
1.99 PS2 Maximo Army of Zin
1.99 PS2 Midway Arcade Treasures
1.99 PS2 Midway Arcade treasures 3
1.99 PS2 MLB 2K5
1.99 PS2 Nanobreaker
1.99 PS2 NBA Live 2005
1.99 PS2 NHL 2k5
1.99 PS2 Onimusha 2
1.99 PS2 Pac Man World 3
1.99 PS2 Rainbow Six 3
1.99 PS2 Rainbow Six Lockdown
1.99 PS2 Rapala's Pro fishing
1.99 PS2 Ratchet and Clank
1.99 PS2 Ratchet and clank UYA
1.99 PS2 Ratchet and clank 2
1.99 PS2 Rugby 2005
1.99 PS2 Samurai Western
1.99 PS2 Seaworld Shamus deep Sea
1.99 PS2 Sega Classics
1.99 PS2 Shaman King
1.99 PS2 Shrek 2
1.99 PS2 Shrek Superslam
1.99 PS2 Siren
1.99 PS2 Socom 2
1.99 PS2 Sonic Heroes
1.99 PS2 Spawn
1.99 PS2 Spiderman 2
1.99 PS2 Spiderman The Movie
1.99 PS2 Splinter Cell
1.99 PS2 Spongebob The movie
1.99 PS2 Spy Hunter
1.99 PS2 Strike Force Bowling
1.99 PS2 Suffering, ties that Bind
1.99 PS2 SVG 4 Pack
1.99 PS2 Syphon Filter The omega factor
1.99 PS2 Test DriveEve of Destruction
1.99 PS2 The Bible Game
1.99 PS2 The incredibles 2
1.99 PS2 The Matrix Path of Neo
1.99 PS2 the Sims
1.99 PS2 thug 2
1.99 PS2 Top Spin
1.99 PS2 Vietcong Purple Haze
1.99 PS2 Virtua Fighter 4 EVO
1.99 PS2 We Love Katamari
1.99 PS2 Wold Championship Poker 2
1.99 PS2 World Championship Poker
1.99 PS2 WSOP
1.99 PS2 Zathura
4.99 PS2 American Chopper Full Throttle
4.99 PS2 Arena football
4.99 PS2 Capcom Classics Collection
4.99 PS2 Capcom Fighting Evolution
4.99 PS2 Chicken Little
4.99 PS2 Chronicles of narnia
4.99 PS2 Commandos Strike Force
4.99 PS2 Craxh Twinsanity
4.99 PS2 DBZ Budokai 3
4.99 PS2 Ed Edd and Eddy
4.99 PS2 ESPN NHL Hockey
4.99 PS2 Full Spectrum Warrior Ten Hammers
4.99 PS2 Gran turismo 3 Aspec
4.99 PS2 Jak 2
4.99 PS2 Jet Li Rise to honor
4.99 PS2 Karaoke Revolution Party
4.99 PS2 Katamari Damacy
4.99 PS2 Marc Ecko's Getting Up
4.99 PS2 Monster House
4.99 PS2 NBA 2k6
4.99 PS2 NHL 2k6
4.99 PS2 Nightshade
4.99 PS2 One Pice Grand Battle
4.99 PS2 Prince of Persia 3
4.99 PS2 Samurai Champloo
4.99 PS2 Scooby Doo Unmasked
4.99 PS2 Shadow the Hedgehog
4.99 PS2 Sly 2 band of theives
4.99 PS2 Sly cooper
4.99 PS2 Splinter Cell Chaos Theory
4.99 PS2 Spyro A hero's Tail
4.99 PS2 Spyro Enter the Dragonfly
4.99 PS2 Star Ocean 3
4.99 PS2 Star Wars Battlefront
4.99 PS2 Star Wars Episode 3
4.99 PS2 Super Monkey Ball Adventure
4.99 PS2 Tak 3: The great Juju Challenge
4.99 PS2 The Warriors
4.99 PS2 Ultimate Spiderman
4.99 PS2 Urban Reign
4.99 PS2 Wild Arms 4
4.99 PS2 World Soccer Winning 11 (8? 9?)
4.99 PS2 X-Men Legends
9.99 PS2 And1 Streetball
9.99 PS2 Dynasty Warriors 5: Emipres
9.99 PS2 Eye Toy kinetic
9.99 PS2 Eye Toy play 2 with camera
9.99 PS2 Harry Potter and The Sorcerers Stone
9.99 PS2 In the Groove
9.99 PS2 Madden 07 Hall of Fame
9.99 PS2 Mega Man X collection
9.99 PS2 Metal Gear Solid 3 Subsistence
9.99 PS2 Nascar: Total team control
9.99 PS2 NCAA Football 2006
9.99 PS2 Nightmare Before Christmas
9.99 PS2 Onimusha Dawn of Dreams
9.99 PS2 Romancing Saga
9.99 PS2 Trapt


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 



1.99 PSP Archer Maclean's Mercury
1.99 PSP Death Jr
1.99 PSP Fifa Soccer 2006
1.99 PSP Gripshift
1.99 PSP Harry Potter: Goblet
1.99 PSP Lord of the Rings Tactics
1.99 PSP Midway Arcade Treasures
1.99 PSP NBA Shootout 2005
1.99 PSP NFL Street 2 unleashed
1.99 PSP Payout Poker
1.99 PSP Spiderman 2
1.99 PSP Spongebob Yellow Avenger
1.99 PSP SSX 4
1.99 PSP Thug 2 Remix
1.99 PSP Tokobot
1.99 PSP Twisted Metal
1.99 PSP Untold Legends: Brotherhood of the secret blade
1.99 PSP World Tour Soccer
1.99 PSP Worms
4.99 PSP 2006 fifa World Cup
4.99 PSP Ape Escape
4.99 PSP Ape Escape Academy
4.99 PSP ATV Offroad Fury
4.99 PSP Detroit Hustle
4.99 PSP Fight Night
4.99 PSP Gradius Collection
4.99 PSP Lumines
4.99 PSP Me and My Katamari
4.99 PSP Medievil Resurecction
4.99 PSP MLB
4.99 PSP NBA Ballers Rebound
4.99 PSP ridge Racer
4.99 PSP Super Monkey Ball Adventure
4.99 PSP Ultimate Ghosts and Goblins
4.99 PSP Virtua Tennis
9.99 PSP Daxter
9.99 PsP DBZ Shin Bodokai
9.99 PSP Dead to rights
9.99 PSP From Russia With Love
9.99 PSP Infected
9.99 PSP King Kong
9.99 PSP Madden 07
9.99 PSP Mega Man Maveric Hunter X
9.99 PSP Metal Gear acid
9.99 PSP Monster Hunter Freedom
9.99 PSP MTX Mototrax
9.99 PSP NBA Live 2006
9.99 PSP NLB 2k6
9.99 PSP Pac Man World Rally
9.99 PSP Popolocrois
9.99 PSP Pursuit Force
9.99 PSP Tiger Woods 2006
9.99 PSP tomb raider Legen
9.99 PSP Valkyrie Profile Lenneth

1.99 PSX NFL Gameday 05

1.99 X360 Full Auto
1.99 X360 King Kong
1.99 X360 RidgeRAcer 6
4.99 X360 College Hoops 2k6
4.99 X360 NHL 2k6
9.99 X360 2006 fifa World Cup
9.99 X360 Dynasty Warriors 5: Emipres
9.99 X360 Elder Scrolls Oblivion Collectors Edition
9.99 X360 Final Fantasy XI
9.99 X360 Moto GP 2006
9.99 X360 Quake 4
9.99 X360 tony Hawk's American Wasteland
1.99 XBX 187 Ride or Die
1.99 XBX 9.99 Endcap games
1.99 XBX 9.99 Tray
1.99 XBX 9.99 Tray
1.99 XBX ATV Quad Power Racing 2
1.99 XBX Bad boys Miami takedown
1.99 XBX Blinx 2
1.99 XBX Breeders Cup
1.99 XBX Brothers in Arms
1.99 XBX Burnout 3 Takedown
1.99 XBX Cabela's Big Game hunter 2
1.99 XBX Cabela's Dangerous Hunts
1.99 XBX Cabela's Dangerous Hunts 2
1.99 XBX Charlie and the Chocolate Factory
1.99 XBX Chronicles of narnia
1.99 XBX Chronicles of riddick
1.99 XBX Counter Strike
1.99 XBX DarkWatch
1.99 XBX DDR Ultramix 3
1.99 XBX DDR Ultramix 3 Bundle
1.99 XBX Dead to rights 2
1.99 XBX Def Jam FFNY
1.99 XBX Deus Ex invisible War
1.99 XBX DoA Ultimate
1.99 XBX Driver 3
1.99 XBX ESPN NBA 2k5
1.99 XBX ESPN NFL 2k5
1.99 XBX Evil Dead regeneration
1.99 XBX Flatout
1.99 XBX Forza Motorsport
1.99 XBX Ghost Recon
1.99 XBX Half Life 2
1.99 XBX Halo 2 Map Pack
1.99 XBX LA Rush
1.99 XBX Madden NFL 06
1.99 XBX Marc Ecko's Getting Up
1.99 XBX Marvel Nemesis
1.99 XBX Mat Hoffmans Pro BMX 2
1.99 XBX Medal Of honor Rising Sun
1.99 XBX Mortal Kombat Deception
1.99 XBX Motocross Mania 3
1.99 XBX MX vs ATV unleashed
1.99 XBX Narc
1.99 XBX NCAA March Madness 2005
1.99 XBx Need for Speed Hot pursuit
1.99 XBX Need for Speed underground
1.99 XBX Nemesis Strike
1.99 XBX NFL Street 2
1.99 XBX NHL 2k5
1.99 XBX Nightmare Before Christmas
1.99 XBX Ninja Gaiden
1.99 XBX Project Gotham Racing 2
1.99 XBX Project Snowblind
1.99 XBX Psychonauts
1.99 XBX R: Racing Evolution
1.99 XBX Rallisport challenge 2
1.99 XBX Robotech Invaison
1.99 XBX Scooby Doo Unmasked
1.99 XBX Scrapland
1.99 XBX Shadow the Hedgehog
1.99 XBX Showdown Legends of wrestling
1.99 XBX Shrek Superslam
1.99 XBX SNK Vs Capcom SVC Chaos
1.99 XBX Sonic Riders
1.99 XBX Spawn
1.99 XBX Splat Magazine
1.99 XBX Spliner Cell Pandora Tomorrow
1.99 XBX Splinter Cell
1.99 XBX Spongebob The movie
1.99 XBX SSX Tricky
1.99 XBX Suffering, ties that Bind
1.99 XBX Tecmo Classic Arcade
1.99 XBX Terminator 3 The Redemtion
1.99 XBX Tom Clancy Triple Pack
1.99 XBX Tony Hawk American Wastelan
1.99 XBX Torino 2006
1.99 XBX tournament paintball
1.99 XBX Unreal 2
1.99 XBX Van Helsing
1.99 XBX World Championship Poker
1.99 XBX WSOP
1.99 XBX YugiOh the dawn of destiny
4.99 XBX American Chopper Full Throttle
4.99 XBX AMF Extreme Bowling 06
4.99 XBX Brothers in Arms: Earned in Blood
4.99 XBX Capcom Classics Collection
4.99 XBX Castlevania Curse of Darkness
4.99 XBX College Hoops 2k6
4.99 XBX Commandos Strike Force
4.99 XBX Crimson Skies
4.99 XBX Destroy All humans
4.99 XBX Doom 3
4.99 XBX Fantastic 4
4.99 XBX Fight Night round 3
4.99 XBX Full Spectrum Warrior Ten Hammers
4.99 XBX Ghost Recon 2
4.99 XBX GunGriffon
4.99 XBX Jade Empire
4.99 XBX Jade Empire: Spanish
4.99 XBX King of Fighters Neowave
4.99 XBX Mechassault 2
4.99 XBX Mega Man Anniversary collection
4.99 XBX Mercenaries
4.99 XBX Midnight Cub 3: dub Edition
4.99 XBX MLB Slugfest 2006
4.99 XBX NBA 2k6
4.99 XBX NBA Ballers
4.99 XBX NHL 2k6
4.99 XBX Open Season
4.99 XBX Rainbo Stix 3 Black Arrow
4.99 XBX Rainbow Six: Critical Hour
4.99 XBX Red Dead Revolver
4.99 XBX Serious Sam 2
4.99 XBX Soul calibur 2
4.99 XBX Spiderman 2
4.99 XBX Star Wars Episode 3
4.99 XBX Star Wars KOTOR
4.99 XBX Star Wars KOTOR 2
4.99 XBX Star Wars Republic Commando
4.99 XBX Street Fighter Anniversary collection
4.99 XBX The Godfather
4.99 XBX The Hustle: Detroit Streets
4.99 XBX The Warriors
4.99 XBX True Crime NYC
4.99 XBX Ultimate Spiderman
4.99 XBX WW2 Combat Iwo Jima
4.99 XBX WWE Wrestlemania XXI
4.99 XBX X-Men Legends
9.99 XBX And1 Streetball
9.99 XBX Call of Cthulhu
9.99 XBX Chicken Little
9.99 XBX Delta Force Black Hawk Down
9.99 XBX Fifa Street
9.99 XBX Halo 2 Limited
9.99 XBX Hitman Blood Money
9.99 XBX Hulk Ultimate Destruction
9.99 XBX Ice Age 2
9.99 XBX Karaoke Revolution Party
9.99 XBX NBA Street V3
9.99 XBX NCAA Football 2005
9.99 XBX NCAA March Madness 2004
9.99 XBX Painkiller hell Wars
9.99 XBX The Codfather collectors Edition
9.99 XBX World Soccer Winning 11 (8? 9?)


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh yeah someone pick me up def jam fight for new york, give you 5 bucks for that *Yes i'm to lazy to go to best buy *


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, I don't know why my roommate won't get it. We loved Vendetta for 'Cube...

Goofy, could you spoiler those plz?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

Vendetta was good, but Fight for new york just is 3 times better, so fun.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2007)

ya i would say lunar is worth 2 bucks.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2007)

Ah man if this is true I am so asking my mom to stop by there and pick my up some game

Can someone tell me the good DS games on that list Im not too familiar with that many of em

So far about 10 games for 30 bucks.
Hopefully my best buy will have the game I want....if my mom goes
My list for ppl who care

1.99 CUB Legend of Zelda The Wind Waker 
1.99 CUB NBA Street V3 
1.99 CUB Pikmin 2 

1.99 NDS Advance Wars 
1.99 NDS Feel The Magic (hopefully this game im thinkin of)

1.99 PS2 Beyond Good and Evil 
1.99 PS2 Killer 7 
1.99 PS2 Ratchet and Clank (complete my RaC collection)
1.99 PS2 We Love Katamari 
4.99 PS2 DBZ Budokai 3 
4.99 PS2 The Warriors 

4.99 PSP Ultimate Ghosts and Goblins 
9.99 PSP Mega Man Maveric Hunter X 

13 games=$38
nice


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 26, 2007)

....HOW LONG IS THIS SHIT SUPPOSED TO LAST???


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 26, 2007)

A compilation picture collage of Fire Emblem 10 for the Wii, which confirms many things, and some additional, not seen in the pic details:

- This will be the hardest Fire Emblem game US gamers will have ever gotten, second only to Fire Emblem 5
- Ike, the main character from FE9, makes an appearance
- Lots of enemies in chapters
- Third tier classes, with non-HP caps over 30
- Shitload of new skills and weapons
- New Swords that have 1-2 range and bows with 1 range
- The Black Knight from FE9 is a playable character
- Supposedly over 30 chapters, in the sense of the new style Fire Emblem [More chapters, smaller maps], versus the older games [Less chapters, larger maps]


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

Early reports have come in. The sale is definitely real, but you'll be lucky as hell to nab anything before anything is sold out. I'm about to leave, the stores open in about 40 minutes, gonna get there 15 minutes (although I've heard many have lines).

Someone confirmed getting San Andreas for $2 by the way...


----------



## Kayo (Feb 26, 2007)

Fire Emblem starts to look better and better, wonder when EU will get it ^^


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

Two Best Buys and two hours later...

Nothing...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2007)

> Reggie's Take on PlayStation 3 Troubles
> 2/24/2007, 2:12am Eastern Time
> 
> Reggie Fils-Aime wants to make one thing clear. At E3 2006, the line to play Sony's PlayStation 3 was not short. "They had no line," Nintendo of America's president and COO told SpikeTV's Game Head. "Let's be clear."
> ...



here


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

*"The person who is going to win in this, quite frankly, is the consumer," said Fils-Aime, "because they are going to have a range of choices. In our view some that are highly innovative and maybe some that are not. But certainly the consumer is the one that is going to win."*

This is my fav thing he said. 

Anyway sale, seems nobody got me san andresses


----------



## Aman (Feb 26, 2007)

> There are some potentially crazy-awesome games coming down the pipeline for Wii, by the way. You guys have no idea. I know that's vague -- has to be, but I've seen some stuff that you simply have no idea even exists and frankly, if you did, you'd flip out.





Sometimes, I just think that Matt should stfu (or die, or switch places with me, anything! ;__.



I guess I'm not allowed to link to the patch, so I'll just link to the article.

EA announces MySims for Wii and Nintendo DS




crazymtf said:


> *"The person who is going to win in this, quite frankly, is the consumer," said Fils-Aime, "because they are going to have a range of choices. In our view some that are highly innovative and maybe some that are not. But certainly the consumer is the one that is going to win."*


Good ol' Reggie.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Two Best Buys and two hours later...
> 
> Nothing...



Was it that hard?
My god


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

So...you can play NTSC on PAL Wii's...even JAP games on a PAL Wii...but no way to play JAP games on USA Wii's, eh? 

*F#%&!!!*



Chaps said:


> Was it that hard?
> My god


There was just no stock, simple as that. It's all on luck on what each store has in...

Store 1 had _one_ Gamecube game for $2, store 2 had _one_ Xbox 1 game for $2...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 26, 2007)

not really related to any news on Wii or anything but I thought you guys might like it:


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 26, 2007)

........cool!^^^


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

This just hit my inbox straight from EA...


*Spoiler*: _EA Announces MySims for Wii/DS_ 



Electronic Arts announced today that the company is developing MySims™, the first game in a revolutionary new line from the developers of the blockbuster franchise The Sims, designed especially for the Wii™ and Nintendo DS™ platforms.

MySims introduces a charming cast of whimsical characters while delivering the creativity, customization and classic open-ended gameplay that has enchanted Sims players worldwide. Players begin by creating their own toy-like Sim that reflects their personal style and attitudes. From pig-tails and baseball caps to dreadlocks and Mohawks, the options are endless and the style is unlike any Sims game to date. By unlocking cool new clothing, hairstyles and accessories, players explore the game’s incredible depth of customization and expression… and the characters are just the beginning!

Transforming the traditional Sims gameplay for the Wii and Nintendo DS platforms, MySims moves the player to a delightful but disorganized town where – thanks to the easy and unique controls – they can re-shape everything and make it their own. The town is rundown, but the player can make it much more dynamic. Using a selection of building blocks, unique patterns and engaging creativity tools, players can design furniture and appliances, architect new homes and businesses, and re-define the entire MySims landscape!

As players explore and build up the town, they will get to know dedicated, long-time residents like the always-busy Mayor Rosalyn P. Marshall and Buddy – the mostly-lazy hotel Bellhop. Once things start to look up, they’ll meet and choose from a variety of colorful, would-be residents. Will they build a restaurant for Gino Delicioso the Italian Chef, or will they help Ocean Breeze set up his Yoga studio instead?

Design is everyone’s domain in MySims. From building a new Pizza Oven for Gino to putting the finishing touches on a new roof for Buddy’s busy hotel, each completed task will help the town grow. As it expands to new areas, players will receive special building blocks, decorations and patterns which help customize their unique creations. From furniture and buildings to the town as a whole, every choice informs how residents and visitors feel and behave.

“We want MySims to provide a creative play experience like never before on a video game system,” said Executive Producer Tim LeTourneau. “By giving players the tools to create literally any kind of world they want in MySims, we’re reinforcing the idea that the players create the magic. Will the town support a plethora of spooky, mysterious townsfolk – or buzz with the laughter and smiles of fun-loving Sims? It’s your call! In MySims, what players make… makes all the difference!”

MySims will be available for the Wii and Nintendo DS platforms in fall 2007.

*About MySims*
MySims is the first game in a revolutionary new line from the developers of the blockbuster franchise The Sims™, designed exclusively for the Wii and Nintendo DS platforms. Explore a whole new world that’s yours to transform with MySims. Socialize with the locals and uncover all sorts of useful and surprising treasures hidden throughout the town. Accessible and intuitive controls make it enjoyable to create Sims, build their homes, and interact with other Sims and their world. For more information check out 



There’s an old Japanese trailer for the game if you haven’t seen it…


----------



## Aman (Feb 26, 2007)

I thought you read my post on the previous page?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 26, 2007)

awesome news! 
All this plus the old sims drama?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

Aman said:


> I thought you read my post on the previous page?


F**k! Why did the UK press get this before the US press? Not cool...

I'm uploading the official trailer to YouTube now...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

It was actually out on IGN for a long time.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> It was actually out on IGN for a long time.


Duh, IGN's worldwide...

And it looks like this email was sent a while ago...I guess it got caught in the tubes or something...'cause I received it many many hours after it was sent...

Do you hear me EA? The internet is not just some big truck you just dump stuff on!!!


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 26, 2007)

You let EA clog your e-mail!? Failed! 

*And zelda OOT gets a big ass 10! 
*


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 26, 2007)

Anyways i expected the game to get a 10, there are however some problems i heard with the VC verison not quite sure but i also heard they will fix it as well.

also wtf with the Pal thing


----------



## K-deps (Feb 26, 2007)

cmon Goku its not like crazy needs the posts anyways 


cant wait SSX Blur comes out tommorow hopefully IGN will have review up


----------



## Supa Swag (Feb 26, 2007)

...*sigh* 

I REALLY dont know if I should put this here due to the amount shit this interview contains but...fuck it, let's just laugh at this moron. I like Sony, got nothing against them, but the higher ups need to tell these stupid asses to SHUT THE FUCK UP!



> Sony President Phil Harrison recently chopped it up with Game Daily, and the plucky executive in charge of the PlayStation 3 says he has no regrets about the launch or performance of the next-gen game system. He also said Nintendo has something to learn from Sony about how to make videogame systems.
> 
> "I think Nintendo, although I am very respectful of the innovation in Wii, and I think everybody should be respectful of it, I'm not sure that it has the technology base to propel that platform in the long-term. So I think their platform lifecycle is inherently going to be shorter, so they could have learned from us in terms of the high technology approach," Harrison said.
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 26, 2007)

Here's the official english trailer for MySims...

NOT SO FAST, CHAM!


----------



## FFLN (Feb 27, 2007)

> Sony President Phil Harrison recently chopped it up with Game Daily, and the plucky executive in charge of the PlayStation 3 says he has no regrets about the launch or performance of the next-gen game system. He also said Nintendo has something to learn from Sony about how to make videogame systems.
> 
> "I think Nintendo, although I am very respectful of the innovation in Wii, and I think everybody should be respectful of it, I'm not sure that it has the technology base to propel that platform in the long-term. So I think their platform lifecycle is inherently going to be shorter, so they could have learned from us in terms of the high technology approach," Harrison said.
> 
> ...



Omg... that guy sounds like he's delusional. Seriously. It's like the Narutardism of a character or group, that some display, on these boards applied to the PS3... PS3-tardism.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

He's a rep, getting paid to say good things about what he reps. It's a living.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 27, 2007)

He's not a rep, he's the President of Sony America.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh even more money, so of course he gonna say shit, it's his job to do so. Once again, it's a living.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2007)

Ok, normally I just ignore those things...but this really got to me...


> "I don't really care about the negativity in the press; if it was true, if they were talking about real big issues that were genuine criticisms, then of course we'll address them, but there's nothing that bothers me,"


Yeah Harrison...we're just pullin' your chain about that lack of rumble and huge price tag...they aren't genuine criticisms...we're just f'ing with you, that's all. 

Baka...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Ok, normally I just ignore those things...but this really got to me...
> Yeah Harrison...we're just pullin' your chain about that lack of rumble and huge price tag...they aren't genuine criticisms...we're just f'ing with you, that's all.
> 
> Baka...



I agree the price tag is to high for people who looking to just pick up any console. But rumble? Do people really care about this still? It may be the only thing i actually agree with him on. Rumble isn't necessary anymore, the rest of his shit is just arggorance but it's his job, just keep saying "nothing to worry about" that's what they get paid the green for.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 27, 2007)

He's not just a rep, he's a Sony president. It would be better for him to have no comment at all rather than stating delusional views. "Rumble was last gen..." uh, right... most of us already know the general story behind that one. "You can find a PS3 because of superior supply... and not a lack of demand..." Seriously... it's one thing to keep a strong front for the public, but this is just absurd. One would assume that this isn't their actual view for the internal affairs of the Sony PS3 division, but if it is... wow. I'm sure you can see my meaning.

Anyway... onto Wii-related material... I can't access the VC store right now, so can someone tell me what else was released besides LoZoT?


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

FFLN said:


> He's not just a rep, he's a Sony president. It would be better for him to have no comment at all rather than stating delusional views. "Rumble was last gen..." uh, right... most of us already know the general story behind that one. "You can find a PS3 because of superior supply... and not a lack of demand..." Seriously... it's one thing to keep a strong front for the public, but this is just absurd. One would assume that this isn't their actual view for the internal affairs of the Sony PS3 division, but if it is... wow. I'm sure you can see my meaning.
> 
> Anyway... onto Wii-related material... I can't access the VC store right now, so can someone tell me what else was released besides LoZoT?



Oh i get you, i KNOW he's wrong on many things he said. The only thing i agree with is rumble, really isn't needed anymore, everything else is bullshit though. But it's his job to keep saying "Nothing to worry about, and nothing bad is happening" If he said "We are in deep shit" Then he wouldn't be the presented


----------



## FFLN (Feb 27, 2007)

Like I said, it would be better if he didn't comment on it at all. With the stuff he said, it's like adding more fuel to the fire.

In regards to the VC, none of those are really of interest to me, so I guess I'm good for this week. My buy of the week will go to... Jade Empire Special Edition.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

^All three of those games already reviewed. Posted Zelda a page or two back. Got a nice 10. 

*Chu man FU - 7
Bio-Hazzard Battle - 5*

- Ign.

@FL - Yeah but he gets paid to talk, not be quite, see?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> The only thing i agree with is rumble, really isn't needed anymore...


The majority of the gaming community seems to disagree...

If they had just replaced it with something _good_...I played Motorstorm yesterday...using the motion stuff stunk...I would have _really_ liked to have rumble with that game, waaaaay more than their craptastic failure of motion controls...literally, they downgraded...

Sony reps just need to be quiet, that's there real fault. Notice Nintendo only pops in for small comments every once in a while, and rarely ever says anything regrettable...to compare Reggie to Harrison would be like comparing Einstein to a caveman...


----------



## FFLN (Feb 27, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> @FL - Yeah but he gets paid to talk, not be quite, see?



Actually, I would assume that he mainly gets paid to run his branch... although running it into the ground may not be the best option available. While an overstatement, that in itself wouldn't be entirely his fault if it came to pass. Anyway, I'm through talking about the Sony guy. Those were just my thoughts on his outrageous comments.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> The majority of the gaming community seems to disagree...
> 
> If they had just replaced it with something _good_...I played Motorstorm yesterday...using the motion stuff stunk...I would have _really_ liked to have rumble with that game, waaaaay more than their craptastic failure of motion controls...literally, they downgraded...
> 
> Sony reps just need to be quiet, that's there real fault. Notice Nintendo only pops in for small comments every once in a while, and rarely ever says anything regrettable...to compare Reggie to Harrison would be like comparing Einstein to a caveman...



Silly Perrin also says things that don't exist, such as the region-free debacle, but she's funny nonetheless.  What Sony really needs to do is not so much play down their particular losses and make them seem like flukes, but verbally accept what has happened and focus all PR on the strengths of the PS3.  No PR group is perfect, but Nintendo has definitely come a long way thanks to Iwata and Reggie.

As for rumble, that's just another important step for total game immersion.  There are many games out now, like Gears, Zelda, freaking Wii Sports, etc, that wouldn't have as rich of an experience if rumble was not a part of its design.  Yes, there are games that don't need rumble, but there are games that definitely benefit its inclusion.


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

Eh rumble never mattered to me so i never found it a big deal. I play resistance, i play halo 2, one has rumble, one doesn't, no difference to me really.

Edit for the post below - Most people actually don't give a shit, not even on xbox live forums or ps3 forums or wii forums for people who played ps3 more then a hour, they never complain really. Even on gamefaqs there's no complaining. So yeah i don't see the big deal about that is.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 27, 2007)

Yes crazy we know that rumble does not mean nothing to you , you stated it so many times in this thread. however there are a majority of players that like it. 

ya DS i remember when perrin said that  miss communication on her part thats for sure. 

Anyways enough about that chit chat, DS i was curious did you play through some of the mini games in sonic? can you describe of them for me ( and the others of course who are waiting to buy it)


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2007)

Lemme say this about the minigames on Sonic... wait for Mario Party 8.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2007)

Don't get me started on the minigames in Sonic...just....what a waste of a mode.

I've said it before, and I'll say it again; Rumble>>>Axis motion ala Kirby Tilt 'n' Tumble.


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't wait for Sonic to get released here...


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2007)

Mmmmm, I totally forgot this game was coming out this week...





> From GT review:
> 
> Design: 8.0
> Gameplay: 8.6
> ...



Yay!  More money spent this week! ;_;


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Mmmmm, I totally forgot this game was coming out this week...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bah!!!

That means I'm getting Sonic, Mario Party, and SSX this week ><

Plus the new Sims 2 expansion


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2007)

Mario Party gets released this week? Oh yeah, it was supposed to be released in the beginning of March, but I hadn't heard much about it (except for screenshots), so I forgot.

Also, is online still coming for MP8?


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2007)

Last time I checked, there was still no definite release for MP8.


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2007)

IGN included a date for it a while ago and mentioned an online mode.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Feb 27, 2007)

Why do people care about Mario Part still?

After 3 it was crap.


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2007)

We care because hopefully it will be a lot better with the Wii mote?

And I've always liked the Mario Party games, even if they've gone downhill lately.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Why do people care about Mario Part still?
> 
> After 3 it was crap.



I thought 7 was awesome, minus the inclusion of the mic considering it worked half the time you used it.  Plus this game actually looks like a graphically impressive game over the GC iterations and 80% of the current Wii lineup.

BTW, what's the date on MP8 then?

EDIT: nm, it's next week.  Shit, almost every freaking week I've been buying a new game since the beginning of February. XD


----------



## Mr-Kory (Feb 27, 2007)

why dont they
(ive only played till 3)


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 27, 2007)

Omg wtf, gamestop lied to me! When I reserved it they said it would be out the first week of march, now it's been pushed back like crazy ><.

Meh oh well, still got sonic and ssx.


----------



## Cero (Feb 27, 2007)

I just bought sonic, i'll tell you its pretty good but i didnt enjoy the control scheme.


----------



## Donkey Show (Feb 27, 2007)

Xane said:


> I just bought sonic, i'll tell you its pretty good but i didnt enjoy the control scheme.



How long have you been playing?  I'd say you'll have a more informed opinion once you level up around to 10-15.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I thought 7 was awesome, minus the inclusion of the mic considering it worked half the time you used it.  Plus this game actually looks like a graphically impressive game over the GC iterations and 80% of the current Wii lineup.


yeah I liked #7 aswell, except for the mic  
and #5, since it was the first mario party I've played


----------



## Aman (Feb 27, 2007)

#5, your first one? How come?


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 27, 2007)

actually, I don't know, I don't think I had heard of the mp series at all before I played #5 

I tried the n64 games after that, and they were'nt up to par :/
ofcourse then I had played Mp5 like crazy with my friends for god knows how long XD now I can barely touch those games. But we'll see if mp8 can't change that


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2007)

Can't...stop...laughing...

​


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I thought 7 was awesome, minus the inclusion of the mic considering it worked half the time you used it.  Plus this game actually looks like a graphically impressive game over the GC iterations and 80% of the current Wii lineup.
> 
> BTW, what's the date on MP8 then?
> *
> EDIT: nm, it's next week.  Shit, almost every freaking week I've been buying a new game since the beginning of February*. XD



I feel ya, i'm doing the same. Every week, 1-2 games


----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Can't...stop...laughing...
> 
> ​



lol i liked the warioware one

a little  off topic but does anyone know how much money u get for a used DS phat, cause I kinda want a DS lite now but I also want to buy some wii and DS games
whats better
DS Lite+game
wii+DS games


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2007)

Definitely get the Wii first if you've already got a DS Phat...but the Lite is an amazing upgrade and I highly recommend it...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 27, 2007)

Get the wii first , i still have my original DS  and i do not plan to get a light till DQ9 comes out. If you cannot stand the original DS than get a DS light but if you can wait i would get the Wii and DS games first.


----------



## K-deps (Feb 27, 2007)

no no no im sorry 
I already have a wii
i meant wii games
so 
DS Lite+DS game
or Wii *games* and DS games

sry for misunderstanding
ive had the Wii since 2nd weeks of release


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2007)

Oh, then I'd probably go with the DS set...the DS is so awesome right now...best system on the market hands down...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

Ds lite, trust me. Phat DS was terrible, DS lite is so nice! DS lite for sure, you can always get games but DS lite is a must upgrade for any DS fan


----------



## Gunners (Feb 27, 2007)

Meh personally I would get a Wii, even though I don't want one. The DS lite is cool and all but you essentially have a DS. I would get the Wii if I wanted a Wii so you can at least play Wii and DS games, then get a DS lite some other time.

If you get a DS lite you will only be able too play DS games which you can do now you will miss out on Wii games.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 27, 2007)

I can confirm Naruto Clash of Ninja (3?) on Wii this fall in America...


----------



## crazymtf (Feb 27, 2007)

SSX Blur gets a 7.4


----------



## FFLN (Feb 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I can confirm Naruto Clash of Ninja (3?) on Wii this fall in America...



What the heck... 14 playable characters... Doesn't that sound just like... NARUTO EX!?! Anyway, this guy isn't really presenting any new information that I would really consider news. It's not really confirmation for anything besides a NA Naruto game for the Wii in the fall, and that was something that most people already assumed would be coming out anyway. The article seemed to just be a recap of that and then presenting info about Sasuke's relationship with his brother...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

I know, I'm just saying we know have a confirmation from Nintendo that a Naruto game is hitting Wii in fall, although it is most likely a Naruto 3 port...

They may add the EX controls though?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 28, 2007)

hopefully it will be like GNT3 with all those characters and not just 14.

Eh even if it had 14 Id still buy


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh wait...that's right...it can't be Naruto 3 if it only has 14 characters...unless they aren't counting any secret ones (although Itachi's one of those)...

Then it _is_ EX?!?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Oh wait...that's right...it can't be Naruto 3 if it only has 14 characters...unless they aren't counting any secret ones (although Itachi's one of those)...
> 
> Then it _is_ EX?!?



They wouldnt use Part 2 charcters tho

.....I think we got screwed over big time


----------



## Aman (Feb 28, 2007)

*Golden Compass for Wii*


*Spoiler*: _article_ 





> Filling this year's obligatory fantasy film slot at Christmas, is a movie based on Philip Pullman's excellent The Golden Compass (a.k.a. Northern Lights for us Brits). SEGA's developing the equally obligatory video game tie-in and has today divulged both platform and gameplay details for the title.
> 
> Players take on the role of either Lyra, the young girl at the centre of the story, or Iorek Byrnison, a powerful armour-clad polar bear. Playing as Lyra, the focus is on exploration and item-collecting, as well as evading and deceiving your way through a variety of confrontations. Lyra also has the ability to use her daemon pal Pan to solve certain puzzles and interact with different elements during her quest to rescue a kidnapped friend.
> 
> ...









*Baker's Dozen of Wii Titles Announced*


*Spoiler*: _article_ 





> Value Price games publishing and development house, Data Design Interactive, announced today that it is planning on porting a dozen of its upcoming games to the Wii console. Currently, the company is in the process of porting six games to the Wii. These games include Monster Trux Extreme: Offroad Edition, Urban Extreme, Super kart GP, Billy the Wizard, Ninja Bread Man, and Elviz - Rock N Roll Adventures. These games are to be released in the second quarter 2007, with another six games following later in the year.
> 
> Data Design Interactive claims it was intrigued by the Wii's controller design, but we're willing to bet that the overwhelmingly positive response the console has received didn't hurt. Most of Data Design Interactive's games cater to the perceived Wii demographic by sporting family friendly, cartoon stylings, although the company does plan on releasing the M-rated title, Earache Extreme Metal Racing, which looks to be some sort of death metal shredfest.
> 
> ...


----------



## kewlmyc (Feb 28, 2007)

Ninjabread Man  /sarcasm


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

Chaps said:


> They wouldnt use Part 2 charcters tho
> 
> .....I think we got screwed over big time



You think it's Naruto Clash of Ninja 2.5?


----------



## Hylian (Feb 28, 2007)

i heard that u can play imported cube games on your wii without a freeloader by doing this:

1. Insert Cube game matching the region coding of your Wii, and enter disc channel. Wait for Wii to recognize Cube game.

2. Point your Wiimote at the start button, but don’t start.

3. Eject the Cube game, wait a second, then click start.

4. As soon as Cube disc pops out, quickly remove it and put in your import game. (This has to be done very quickly)

5. Disc should self load into the slot as usual, and you will be able to play your import title. DO NOT force disc.


im not sure it works though, i havnt tried it yet. but now i can play my GNT4 now  (i had the wrong freeloader, and sold my cube)


----------



## Shiron (Feb 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> You think it's Naruto Clash of Ninja 2.5?


I'm personally beginning to think it really is a new game...

Oh, and I can also vouch for this game's existance, now that I have the April 2007 issue of US Monthly Shonen Jump.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i heard that u can play imported cube games on your wii without a freeloader by doing this:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


I must try this later... 



Shiron said:


> Oh, and I can also vouch for this game's existance, now that I have the April 2007 issue of US Monthly Shonen Jump.


I don't need your vouching, my scan was from Nintendo Power! 

I personally would just like to see them port Naruto 3...maybe add the Wii controls of EX...but I don't want something that's gonna be behind 3 in terms of fan service...


----------



## Kayo (Feb 28, 2007)

SSX Blur:

Games Radar: 9 out of 10
Game Informer: 8.5 out of 10
Game Trailers: 8.4 out of 10
Game Daily: 8 out of 10
GameSpot: 7.4 out of 10
GameBrink: 7.4 out of 10 (Uhhh, who? Never heard of 'em.)
1UP: 5.5 out of 10, ouch.
GamePro: 5 out of 10, but who freakin' cares? It's GAMEPRO. They're less qualified to review games than your grandma.

Ripped from:  

Well it seems like the game is hard and it takes time to learn how the controls work, I might still get it.


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i heard that u can play imported cube games on your wii without a freeloader by doing this:
> 
> 1. Insert Cube game matching the region coding of your Wii, and enter disc channel. Wait for Wii to recognize Cube game.
> 
> ...



IT WOOOORRRKKSSS!!!

Well...until you get the error after the title screen... :/


----------



## Centuryslayer (Feb 28, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> IT WOOOORRRKKSSS!!!
> 
> Well...until you get the error after the title screen... :/



lol, it "works" you mean?


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

*AHA!!! I DID IT!!! I OWND THIS REGION ENCODING!!!*

If you disc swap with the freeloader first, then with the game, it works fine!!! I got Naruto 4 on my Wii as we speak! 

FEEL THE WRATH OF SHIKAMARU'S GENIUS!


----------



## Volken (Feb 28, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> SSX Blur gets a 7.4



Eh, the game never really interested me. The idea of a snowboarding game doesn't appeal to me as much. The snowboarding in Zelda was awesome, no doubt, but that's just because it's Zelda.


----------



## 2Shea (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll go with IGN's review of an 8.4 

SSX Rocks, and Blur is a definate must buy for any Wii owner wanting to test out another awesome way to use the Wii-mote.


----------



## FFLN (Feb 28, 2007)

Kyubi no Fart said:


> i heard that u can play imported cube games on your wii without a freeloader by doing this:
> 
> 1. Insert Cube game matching the region coding of your Wii, and enter disc channel. Wait for Wii to recognize Cube game.
> 
> ...



Why don't you try that with a Wii game?


----------



## K-deps (Feb 28, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Why don't you try that with a Wii game?



Wow i never thought of that

Donkey Show should try this since he has 2 Wiis

damn him


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Why don't you try that with a Wii game?


'Cause I happen to know it doesn't work, many have already tried...

...and I have no import Wii games...

Update: If you switch a GC game with a Wii game, it just freezes. And you can't switch Wii for Wii because they don't eject fast enough...


----------



## "Shion" (Feb 28, 2007)

So..... have YOU tried it?^^


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, with US games even it doesn't work...





nmaster64 said:


> If you switch a GC game with a Wii game, it just freezes. And you can't switch Wii for Wii because they don't eject fast enough...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Feb 28, 2007)

man im getting SSX blur i read igns review and what not and this grabbed me the most 



> "Not everyone will take this new control form in stride, but for those that put in the time and really explore the depth of the game’s design, SSX Blur is one of the top titles on Wii, and a must-have for the hardcore."



win , im getting it.


what bozon said on the ign insider boards



> Enjoy guys.
> 
> For the record, here's where Matt and I stand on this one:
> 
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Feb 28, 2007)

Bozon FTW. I trust his judgement, I'm definitely gonna at least rent this one...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2007)

As with most Wii games that have come out like now, like Sonic, you really have to take your time with the new control schemes.  If you can adapt well enough, all the games become rather fun (even Red Steel at times XD).  One thing I've realized is that you really have to throw away your typical gaming convention when it comes to control schemes with the Wii, which isn't always so easy, especially when I was starting off Sonic.

It's the same with Naruto GNT EX.  It takes a long time before you get comfortable with the Wiimote action, but it's more enjoyable afterwards.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

How is GNT EX by the way? I'm not expecting many improvements since it's a GNT game but did it translate well to the Wii?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmmm... gameplay is still intact with some changes such as OTG combos and such.  Wii-mote play is good, graphics................ not so much.  There's a lot of slowdown where it should be non-existent.


----------



## Aman (Mar 1, 2007)

Score for EX so far, DS?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2007)

Aman said:


> Score for EX so far, DS?



6.5 - 7 for me.  Don't get me wrong, I like GNT for what it is.  It's just the presentation and sloppiness of the developers really let me down.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2007)

What's your score for Naruto GNT 4? I gave it like a 9.6 or something...7 is about what I gave Naruto CoN 1...


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 1, 2007)

Hmmm... on my personal level of fun, I'd say it was an 8.5.  Lots of things to do in the game with the mission lists and it kept me interested.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2007)

Note to self: add 1.5 to any of Donkey Show's scores...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

Actually *"I THINK" *Donkey scales them more by the game itself instead of independent love. Like goes more into the pro's and con's more then something like the love for the show so it adds points. I do that sometimes to but then again i'm like you sometimes and give points just for the love of the series. Most noted would be monster hunter and FF.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Actually Donkey scales them more by the game itself instead of independent love.



You really should only speak for yourself and not for other people...



Donkey Show said:


> Hmmm...*on my personal level of fun*, I'd say it was an 8.5...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

Uhh...yeah. I said he rates them more on the level of the game and not fanboyism. If he really gave it a 9.5 or something that's obviously because he adds the fact he likes naruto and thinks it's a almost flawless game. But on a personal level he gave it a 8.5. Now i could be wrong but i took that as he gives it a 8.5 because of it's fun base. His score could change if i ask him for a score after pro's and con's. Then again i could just be going into this but that's how i saw his answer.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2007)

Well I'm glad you can tell people's innermost thoughts from a single sentence, I myself will let people evaluate on their own opinions for themselves...

Anyway, an update on the Wii Opera browser:


> *  Final Release Date: late March or early April.
> * The Opera team: "You will have to check with Nintendo on their plans to offer a keyboard. Opera would not be involved in this."
> * The browser will be regularly updated by Opera.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

Man i don't see why you got such a atitdude with me. How did i piss you off this time, i didn't crack on Nintendo or your precious Naruto. All i said is i think he judges games more on the actual game then love for a series. Check his gundam game, he was pretty straight forward but at the same time, in the end, said if your a gundam fan, it's a must buy! So i agree with him, i like to rate games the same. I don't see why you gotta be a smartass just cause i said that. 

*Square Parties in May*


There could be more info on FF12 for DS and the new crystal FF game. Just a headsup.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2007)

Just not a fan of people speaking for other people...not saying your wrong...just saying I'll let _DS_ tell me how DS rates his games, don't really care how _you_ think DS rates his games when he's right here and can speak for himself...


*Godzilla Wii Demo*
Link removed


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

Didn't i say "I think that's how he rates em" You claim i'm putting myself as master and saying people rate like i say they do...

@Godzilla trailer - Oh it's godzilla, i love me godzilla. Trailer makes me more excited


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Uhh...yeah. I said he rates them more on the level of the game and not fanboyism. If he really gave it a 9.5 or something that's obviously because he adds the fact he likes naruto and thinks it's a almost flawless game. But on a personal level he gave it a 8.5. Now i could be wrong but i took that as he gives it a 8.5 because of it's fun base. His score could change if i ask him for a score after pro's and con's. Then again i could just be going into this but that's how i saw his answer.





> Actually Donkey scales them more by the game itself instead of independent love. Like goes more into the pro's and con's more then something like the love for the show so it adds points. I do that sometimes to but then again i'm like you sometimes and give points just for the love of the series. Most noted would be monster hunter and FF.



I do not see " i think thats how he rates them " in any of your posts so NM was right. Either way a stupid argument none the less 



Thinking of renting SSX blur over the spring break although i do want to beat FF 3 and lunar knights that week, not sure what i will do yet.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Didn't i say "I think that's how he rates em" You claim i'm putting myself as master and saying people rate like i say they do...





crazymtf said:


> Actually Donkey scales them more by the game itself instead of independent love. Like goes more into the pro's and con's more then something like the love for the show so it adds points.


Sorry, I just can't seem to find the "I think" part...



crazymtf said:


> @Godzilla trailer - Oh it's godzilla, i love me godzilla. Trailer makes me more excited


It looks pretty good...except I don't like the idea of aiming the blasts with the Wiimote...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

Sorry didn't know i had to add in "I think" for people to understand that's how i thought he meant it. But i did add in at the end in my last post *"Then again i could just be going into this but that's how i saw his answer."*

Anyway godzilla aiming was never that great, actually a pain in the ass. But i have hopes for it regardless, i hope they work on melee. I know it won't be a 10/10 game, but maybe a 8/10 if they work hard? 

@SS3 - Why not get SSX, need a console and handheld game to  balance time when bored.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 1, 2007)

True but when i get a game for a console i normally do not play the handheld's or visa versa usually i play 1 to 2 games at a time before i move on. I have 3 wii games i do need another although i do need more 360 games as well. So the upcoming months should be interesting.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

I see. I usually get one for both handheld and console so i can switch off whenever i get bored. Then again i'm not into handheld as much, maybe that's why


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2007)

I like to keep 1 handheld game and 1 console game rented out at a time...

So I'm on Lunar Knights and Sonic for now, and will switch to Hotel Dusk and SSX Blur when I finish those...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

How's sonic? Is it as fun as everyone says it turned out to be?


----------



## Kayo (Mar 1, 2007)

Damn after reading IGN's review, I just have to buy SSX Blur, that game sounds hardcore just like me.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 1, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> How's sonic? Is it as fun as everyone says it turned out to be?


I don't know...I'm still waiting for it to arrive...stupid slowass GameFly...  

I'm doing the review for Sonic, so I'll make sure to give some good critique on this one (unlike my WarioWare review, which was insanely rushed and utter crap IMHO, I was embarrassed to post it)...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 1, 2007)

Alright tell me when the reviews up i'd like to read it. From everyones post and views seems pretty kickass, probably be the Wii game i get with my wii.


----------



## Aman (Mar 2, 2007)

Sonic got released here today, but I have to be away for two days, so I'll have to wait until Sonday I guess.


----------



## Ennoea (Mar 2, 2007)

Im not sure about sonic ive heard some dodgy reviews but im so gonna buy Blur when it released here in the uk.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2007)

Damn..I'm so tempted to buy the Sonic game 

I haven't bought a Wii game since launch day. So, I only have 4 Wii games, although I have been diligent in buying a couple of VC games (Super Mario World, Sonic, Streets of Rage) 

any N64 games worth buying yet?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 2, 2007)

Mario Kart 64 is definitely a good buy.  If you don't have the GC version of Ocarina of Time (which was the Master Quest), go for the VC version as well.


----------



## botoman (Mar 2, 2007)

I really wanna buy/try Sonic and SSX but I just bought Bleach DS 2nd and I'm still working on Castlevania PoR and Zelda TP  (I'm so slow in playing Zelda)


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 2, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Mario Kart 64 is definitely a good buy.  If you don't have the GC version of Ocarina of Time (which was the Master Quest), go for the VC version as well.



You're right, MK64 is an awesome game, but I actually still have that game as well as my N64 

I was playing the game with my little sister last night xDD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 2, 2007)

VC is more of a conveince type thing i have 1400 poitns but i am waiting for STarfox64 to be announced on the VC  and to see what neo geo stuff will be out!


----------



## Zouri (Mar 2, 2007)

Ok, since people have been asking about Sonic, I will provide some info. First, let get a few things out there. One, I am biased (the sig is proof enough), but I'm going to try and look at this objectively. Two, I don't have a Wii (those things are harder to find than a needle in a haystack), therefore I can't give a complete review. This is just based on what I have played and heard.

- Sonic and the Secret Rings Review - by Zouri 03/02/07

First off, the controls take some getting used to. Having 2 as a jump button was awkward (for me anyway), and you have to hold it to power up your jump. This means you WILL screw up your first few jumps and back up in order to get them right. Turning is also a bit difficult until you get the right power-up (more on that later), but is usually very responsive. However, the controls overall work quite well. Flicking the Wiimote to perform a homing attack, tilting to turn, flipping the controller upside down to walk backwards and more is very responsive. Much more so than Sonic's 360 adventures.

Second, the gameplay. You should go through a tutorial when you first play the game, but I didn't do that since I played at a friend's place. Anyway, without the proper power-ups Sonic is a bit more difficult to control than expected. Without the speed and control power-ups it takes Sonic what feels like forever to reach top speed or turn with the fluid motion you would expect. This can make controlling the Blue Blur feel like more trouble than it is worth. Not that the game isn't fun without them, but when you do get the power-ups your going to wonder why SEGA didn't just start you out with them.

Anyway, the stages are rather fun and you get to perform all kinds of tricks and avoid hundreds of traps to blast through them as fast as possible. The game has a wonderful sense of speed, though it can be ruined when you are forced to stop (especially without the speed power-up). At first, things are slow, but the game has a rather large difficulty spike later on. Best be ready to react to anything, that's what I would say. However, the biggest problem with the stages comes with the fact that there are so few. To make up for it, SEGA gives you 10 missions to accomplish. However, this doesn't change the stage much, leaving you with a feeling of wanting more. I guess this is what happens when SEGA makes a game in a freakin' year though.  

Oh, I almost forgot to go into the whole detail of power-ups. I didn't get to experiment with the customization, so I'll stick with Speed Break and Time Stop. Speed Break has you rushing through everything at breakneck speeds. Time stop has time slow down while you navigate through pitfalls at an easier pace. Speed Break can be a bit dangerous if used in the wrong area, but there is never a really bad time to use Time Stop. Unless there is nothing you need to avoid or anything.

Overall, the gameplay is rather solid, but even better than that when everything is running perfectly. I didn't run into any glitches and the camera was...dare I say it...great. It did hit a snag once, but it wasn't a big deal for me.

Audio wise, every stage has lyrics in the songs. Most are cheesy rock, from what I have heard. However, I have become addicted to the song from Iron Foundry and the main theme. Both aren't really great songs, but "Who's gonna rock the place" is cheesy in a good way to me. It reminds me of the old Sonic attitude from the early 90's. The main theme is just...catchy. Somehow. I will admit, the music isn't for everyone but Sonic was never about music anyway.

As far as other tidbits go, if you like doing things like collecting Chaos Emeralds in Heroes (like me) you are in luck. You get to collect the World Rings, which act like Chaos Emeralds in this game. How...beats me. However, since you are usually forced to get these things through the story, I'm just happy to do it myself. You do collect 2 in the story, but eh...whatever. That leaves you with five. And as you can guess, you need them all to unlock the final battle. So start searching!

Another good point to mention would be that the number of unlockables in the "Special Book" or whatever it is called are quite numerous. There are different chapters which detail different sets of unlockables, and about 13 chapters overall I think. Not much to add to the gameplay, but it is nice to see SEGA give us something.

As far as story goes... well cutscenes are different. They act like pages in a storybook, so if you liked the extravagant cutscenes of Sonic '06 then too bad. The storyline is regular Sonic craziness, but at least it isn't another Apocalyptic setting. You'll also be happy to know that pretty much the only people in the story with any importance are Sonic, Sharah and Erazor Dijin (I know I spelled the last two wrong). The rest basically act as cameo appearances.

I didn't get to try any of the mutiplayer minigames, but I heard that most are just rips from any other party game. Mario Party, Super Monkey Ball, Sonic Shuffle and the like. It isn't all that great apparently, so don't get your hopes up. However, if you've got some free time and some friends give it a shot.

Overall, from what I have seen this game is a winner. Sonic fans like me will love this game, and even those who haven't been fond of Sonic's recent outings will see this game as the Hedgehog getting back on track. However, I will also say that since on rails games aren't usually everyones cup of tea that you try a rental first. Unless you are sure that this is a game for you.

A quick summary of the review:
Pros:
- Sonic and only Sonic. Doing what he does best.
- Lots of action and different challenges.
- Rather well done controls.
- Hundreds of unlockables
- Cool Power ups

Cons
- Power-ups which improve speed and turning awarded through playing the game...WTF SEGA!?!
- Multiplayer leaves you with little to nothing you haven't seen
- Few stages does not equal fun, even with a ton of different missions

As far as replay value goes, that depends on the person. If you are like me, you'll collect everything just for the extras like in SA2 (secret stage for collecting all 180 emblems). Otherwise, you might find a hard time coming back.

And that is my review of what I have done so far. Pretty good, no? Oh, apparently Sonic has a new Super form in this game called Darkspine Sonic. Check him out on Wikipedia, he looks pretty cool.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 2, 2007)

......WOW....

How long did it take you to post this? Hour or two?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 2, 2007)

Thanks man, going to get it with my Wii for sure


----------



## Zouri (Mar 2, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> ......WOW....
> 
> How long did it take you to post this? Hour or two?



Actually, the entire process took less than 30 minutes. I'm a pretty fast typist when I need to be, and I've now got a little more experience in reviewing games and such.



> Thanks man, going to get it with my Wii for sure



Cool. I hope you enjoy the game as much as I did.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 2, 2007)

I got Sonic today, so hopefully I'll be able to chime in about it tomorrow...


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2007)

**Screen shot from the latest episode of Pokemon Diamond/pearl**

Anything look familiar?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 3, 2007)

~Kira Yamato~ said:


> **Screen shot from the latest episode of Pokemon Diamond/pearl**
> 
> Anything look familiar?




  was only a matter of time eh kira? lol


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 3, 2007)

Pokemon and Nintendo working together?  


xDDD

They showed Meowth with that device on more than once occasion in that episode and I can't help but feel they zoomed in on it for a ulterior motive 

PS: The wrist stap was a nice touch


----------



## K-deps (Mar 3, 2007)

*SSX Blur*

Im really close to buying SSX Blur right now but I want someone who has it to tell me if its worth the buy.

I want to know because my next game purchase is either SSX Blur+ GoW 2 or Wario Ware+GoW 2


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 3, 2007)

That's a tough one, because Blur seems to be a game you either love or hate. It's one you probably should really try out first. WarioWare...well you can just read ...

On the surface, I'd probably go with Blur, although I haven't gotten to play it yet. Rent 'em if there's any way you can. I think SSX is gonna have the replay value you want in a purchase. WarioWare only if you have a lot of friends over often, like my review talks about...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 3, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Im really close to buying SSX Blur right now but I want someone who has it to tell me if its worth the buy.
> 
> I want to know because my next game purchase is either SSX Blur+ GoW 2 or Wario Ware+GoW 2



It's something you want to try out first I rented it and didn't like It myself though.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2007)

SSX looks to be better, then again i never enjoyed warioW. But SSX has always been enjoyable, try it out, got good-great reviews.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 3, 2007)

SSX is not for the weak hearted imo, the learning curve is pretty high i have to say its a hardcore type game at that. but after you learn the controls you will love it. Took me roughly an hour to get used to them and i agree with ign if you get them down pack you will fall in love with this game.


Makes me feel that i am actually doing something other than pressing a button which is very welcomed to the Wii library.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 3, 2007)

OMG this Sonic game best get better soon...this is epicly disappointing...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 3, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> OMG this Sonic game best get better soon...this is epicly disappointing...



Guess you gotta get use to the controls like people said, plus power ups seem to help.


----------



## Zouri (Mar 4, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> OMG this Sonic game best get better soon...this is epicly disappointing...



If I may ask, where are you in the game? I can understand how you might be frustrated with the game if the speed and turning power-ups aren't there. However, if you gained those abilities and still don't like the game it just might not be the one for you.


----------



## Volken (Mar 4, 2007)

IGN UK reviewed Sonic and gave it a little bit higher score: 7.9



It'd probably be good to read theirs as well if you're wondering about buying this game.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 4, 2007)

volken330 said:


> IGN UK reviewed Sonic and gave it a little bit higher score: 7.9
> 
> 
> 
> It'd probably be good to read theirs as well if you're wondering about buying this game.



Damn I was gonna post this.
But yea it's probably a game that you will be dissapointed by or a game you can ignore the faults on and enjoy it a lot.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 4, 2007)

Nintendo not allowing developers to incorporate Mii's into their games

Spahn and Hadamitzkys Kanji and Kana


----------



## K-deps (Mar 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Nintendo not allowing developers to incorporate Mii's into their games
> 
> Spahn and Hadamitzkys Kanji and Kana



My god Nintendo give other developers chances. They would have good ideas. Well this is dissapointing


----------



## Kayo (Mar 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Nintendo not allowing developers to incorporate Mii's into their games
> 
> Spahn and Hadamitzkys Kanji and Kana



that was a stupid move by Nintendo


----------



## FFLN (Mar 4, 2007)

They do also state that Nintendo just hasn't provided the tools for Mii incorporation yet. That doesn't necessarily mean that Nintendo won't allow 3rd party developers to develop games that incorporate the Miis.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Nintendo not allowing developers to incorporate Mii's into their games
> 
> Spahn and Hadamitzkys Kanji and Kana



bad news :/
I hope they change that in the future


----------



## Aman (Mar 4, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Nintendo not allowing developers to incorporate Mii's into their games
> 
> Spahn and Hadamitzkys Kanji and Kana


o_O

That's just stupid.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 4, 2007)

Zouri said:


> If I may ask, where are you in the game?


I only finished tutorials...so yeah, I got plenty to go still before I make a good judgement. But to start of with it's sad...  

These minigames are phail though, definitely...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 4, 2007)

FFLN said:


> They do also state that Nintendo just hasn't provided the tools for Mii incorporation yet. That doesn't necessarily mean that Nintendo won't allow 3rd party developers to develop games that incorporate the Miis.



You are correct however I'm not sure some people here read the full article  

i still think nintendo is testing out alot of stuff with there channel based system yet to incorporate the mii's into a game also requires networking features if they are going ot incorporate that Mii channel with it etc.


I just hope that EA uses the Wii connect 24 service and what not that is available to them.


----------



## Aman (Mar 4, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> You are correct however I'm not sure some people here read the full article


You may not be sure, but I think I know if I read the article myself. 

And Miis were incorporated to Wii Sports back at E3 2006, so if Nintendo has an excuse, that won't be why.

Although it may be a good thing, since the caricatures EA made look better to me.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 4, 2007)

here's an interesting fact, this weekend i went to a nearby bestbuy that's extremely busy, well they had six ps3s, no wiis and no ds lites.   The nearby target also had a couple of ps3s.  Sony's f'ing up


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2007)

In my option stacks of STACKS of PS3's (we got his with a big shipment a while ago) are a good thing! The only bad part is seeing so many and still not having enough money.....fuck!
Also, I hope a while of constant supply will bring the price down a bit.


----------



## Mangekyo Bankai (Mar 5, 2007)

narutosimpson:  Sony has been f'ing up for like 6 months now.  I can't wait for the wiiloader to come out... I'm not too keen on the idea of cracking open my wii and having it modded.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 5, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> In my option stacks of STACKS of PS3's (we got his with a big shipment a while ago) are a good thing! The only bad part is seeing so many and still not having enough money.....fuck!
> Also, I hope a while of constant supply will bring the price down a bit.



kaki, did ur ps3 come with some coca?  stacks of ps3s can prove that sony is actually shipping, but is demand that cool already?  This is happening at multiple stores over a long period of time..

And it usually takes a while for a system to drop their price.  Price drops are big deals for consoles, and they usually come around christmas holiday as parts of bundle packages (ie a long time ago some snes price drop wasn't reallly a price drop per se, it was a bundle package for the normal price, or a barer bones package).


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

i just wanted to point out overall about shipments etc, when a company files there finicial reports /shipping numbers they cannot go above that until the end of the fiscal year ( which is march 31st)  Nintendo cannot go above 6 million neither can sony. Thing about sony's situation is the fact that they are shipping them fast but they are not selling compared to nintendo Wii were they are shipping them really fast ( and worldwide mind you when sony isn't yet) and completely sold out.

plus about people thinking about price drops etc, simply that will not happen for at least 2 years knowing sonys track record and the cost to produce the ps3 and the cost they spend into the ps3. Last year they lost 1.3 roughly billion dollars (USD) in investments in the ps3, in there latest finical statements they are reporting that they will lose 2 billion dollars this whole year in their gaming division. They will not drop the PS3's price for a LONG while, one reason why the PSP is the same price that it has been since launch. ( it released in japan for 200 USD the same package we get now for 200 USD  and both value packs cost 250 still) 


this is one reason why i hope people pay attention to the sales thread that is stickied in this section.


Ya we again got far off topic but i think it was important to touch on a few key details about the situation.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 5, 2007)

ahh, good clarification


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Umm who cares about how well the system sells. It owns


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 5, 2007)

crazymtf, if your willing to drop 10g-s, I'll sell you the hottest PC that plays all the best games and even console games, and HD DVD and blu ray and what not.  That would also own, but it would be just a little silly, hmmm?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

10 g's? That's alot of money. Plus i like to lay down when playing games so a PC is out of the question for gaming 

But i'm just saying in the end who cares how it sells? Did dreamcast suck? Did N64 suck? Did XBOX suck? Nope, and all sold around 22-28 mil.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> i like to lay down when playing games so a PC is out of the question for gaming


that is the most failure of an excuse I've ever heard...

PC is win. PC >>> PS3


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> that is the most failure of an excuse I've ever heard...
> 
> PC is win. PC >>> PS3



I don't play games much on my PC, besides not liking the games on them as much i like to lie down when playing games. I never said i can't play em, just rather lie down. Why you think i didn't like the idea of Wii at first but after playing it, really doesn't take much movement that i thought you needed. So it's all good, i can rejoice playing my games lying down. So for games. Consoles>>>Pc. For everything else, there's a PC


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Umm who cares about how well the system sells. It owns



So your saying the PS3 owns, If so why do you think that? specs, games what makes it own? (Just curiosity mostly)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

So far? I like the online service. For free it's great, no lag at all in resistance and I've played with 35-40 people. Graphics match XBOX 360, looking so kickass in HDtv. I also enjoy the interface and although some dislike it because it's the same as PSP's, i love it. Easy to navigate and everything is presented easy. I also enjoy blu ray, friend let me borrow Departed *Kickass movie by the way* I dunno if i can return to normal dvds again  All in all I'm excited about the line up with both it and 360, a hardcore gamer like me can't get enough. These are the things i like so far about it.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh okay, sounds decent to me. I've yet to try an PS3 so I'll have to judge for myself whenever that time comes. 

(I don't plan on buying one at all, but I won't say anything about it since I  haven't played it thus far)


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

That's fine. I already own PS3 and XBOX 360 also going to get the Wii. I like to own all three, get the best from all three


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> plus about people thinking about price drops etc, simply that will not happen for at least 2 years knowing sonys track record and the cost to produce the ps3 and the cost they spend into the ps3. Last year they lost 1.3 roughly billion dollars (USD) in investments in the ps3, in there latest finical statements they are reporting that they will lose 2 billion dollars this whole year in their gaming division. They will not drop the PS3's price for a LONG while, one reason why the PSP is the same price that it has been since launch. ( it released in japan for 200 USD the same package we get now for 200 USD  and both value packs cost 250 still)


That doesn't matter, they've been dominating the console market for two generations (outclassing the others), and if this keeps going on with consumers not buying the PS3 because of its price, things are going to be bad for Sony. If they need to drop the price to stay in this race, they will.


----------



## OldboysGhost (Mar 5, 2007)

I woke up this morning...checked the virtual console on my Wii and had a quick go on excite truck to shake me out of my hangover. I then headed downstairs and had breakfast before picking up my DS, which I had charged over night and left for work. I played Brain Training on the tube on the way to work. Arrived at work and at about 11 slipped off to get some Sushi. I then worked til 2 before I slipped off again to get some lunch. This time a Japanese Wagamama's. I had a Tiger beer with it. Had a bit of time left at work so I had a bit of a web surf. Most of it was meh myspace facebook stuff but inspired by my Lunch time tipple I checked out the tiger beer website and they had set it up as a gate way to all info on Asia. Back to work...then end of the day. DS again on the tube. Princess Mononke in the DVD player. Wii action on Link (Still haven't completed it, like a book I can't bear to turn the final page!) Had a couple of Buds and went to sleep.  


I live in London by the way! Asian culture reigns supreme at the moment! My point, let?s launch Naruto on the world! It is ready! Wii Rocks!


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 5, 2007)

OldboysGhost said:


> I live in London by the way! Asian culture reigns supreme at the moment! My point, let?s launch Naruto on the world! It is ready! Wii Rocks!



Uhhh... yay! O_o

BTW, new One Piece Unlimited Adventure trailer is out. =)



Comes out April 26th in Japan. ^^


----------



## Kaki (Mar 5, 2007)

> kaki, did ur ps3 come with some coca?


 for that price you may expect it to, but if it was not clear. I have not been able to afford one yet. I figure this is the cause of the pile up everywhere. 
I'm somtimes more interested in games than systems.....



> And it usually takes a while for a system to drop their price. Price drops are big deals for consoles, and they usually come around christmas holiday as parts of bundle packages


 Right, but I rather want one this summer....so I'm hoping the market price goes down just 100 would be good. grrrrr its a hard call, but I must go for it asap. 



> That would also own, but it would be just a little silly, hmmm?


 No, it would be great...if you could afford it. 



> PC is win. PC >>> PS3


 eeeh, they don't quite offer the same set of games. And its true you can use a next gen controller on a PC. Its just too pricey to play Comp games mostly.....except the occasional hentai game. 


> If so why do you think that? specs, games what makes it own? (Just curiosity mostly)


 Its a gaming system so its all about the games. 



> (outclassing the others)


 I don't understand, can you please explain?

Oldboy made me lol. Its like a day in the life of a drukard azn wii fan. lol


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

Aman said:


> That doesn't matter, they've been dominating the console market for two generations (outclassing the others), and if this keeps going on with consumers not buying the PS3 because of its price, things are going to be bad for Sony. If they need to drop the price to stay in this race, they will.



does not matter? then they will lose more money and have nothing to back it up. Sony does not have deep pockets to do such a thing like Microsoft does and its not a smart business model to do what you just said especially with all the money they are losing.


Yes it does matter greatly its the common ethics in business. =/


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> does not matter? then they will lose more money and have nothing to back it up. Sony does not have deep pockets to do such a thing like Microsoft does and its not a smart business model to do what you just said especially with all the money they are losing.
> 
> 
> Yes it does matter greatly its the common ethics in business. =/



Just random question, aren't you planning on working in sony company? I know it's a different thing from sony gaming department but if it hurts the gaming part "SO bad" Wouldn't that be bad for every part?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

It can especially since the gaming devision is their main source of income. The other parts of Sony are not as good, although their TV branch has been quite profitable this past year.


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> does not matter? then they will lose more money and have nothing to back it up. Sony does not have deep pockets to do such a thing like Microsoft does and its not a smart business model to do what you just said especially with all the money they are losing.
> 
> 
> Yes it does matter greatly its the common ethics in business. =/


So they'd prefer to lose some market share instead of wasting some extra money?

And I'm not the only one that thinks this way, several persons involved with the industry (such as IGN PS) agree with me.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

In a company everything is about "profit" and having the largest marketshare is not always how to make that profit ( nintendo with the GC is a great example of this) 

Although PS3 and 360 are basically one in the same and their is a 200 dollar gap between them it would be smart to lower the price a little bit but the parts and RD costs for the PS3 are way , way to high atm and will be most likely till 2008. In a drastic turn of events reducing the price it would happen  if their stock keeps dropping and of course if they do not reach a certain sale figure that they need to be at plus other stuff has to be figured out

But people thinking they will reduce the price THIS year is CRAZY and unheard of but we will see i guess.


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2007)

Plenty of people I respect when it comes to gaming think that Sony should do it, what I was telling you wasn't that I think that they're going to lower the price before the end of the year, I said that if this keeps going on they should lower it.

And sometimes you gamble to make a profit.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

People want Sony to lower the price but i seriously doubt they will. I just don't see it happening anytime soon.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

This week Nintendo updates with 3 games: Super Ghouls 'n Ghosts, Elevator Action, and Sword of Vermillion.  =0


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

So what's the next big title everybody's looking forward to?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

for my next Wii game? SSxblur ( i only rented it) and Super Paper Mario in April. I have more in the later months but those 2 are the most recent.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Super Paper mario coming out April? Nice. I'm going to have a good amount of games when i pick up my Wii. How about Ninja turtles the game? I usually don't go for games for movies but it looks so sick and created by ubisoft which created prince of Persia. Very similar, i think ima pick this one up for 360. Anyone getting it for Wii?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

Not sure about ninja turtles I mean the last good ninja turtles game was space and time on the SNES ( pretty sure it was on SNES) this one might be decent but I doubt it I'm not holding much to it but I will try it out.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

I think for most it'll be a good rent, but i don't rent so it's either buy or don't. If it scores anywhere in the 7's i'll be atleast happy. But either way i think i'll buy it no matter the score, unless it's like 4-5 because that means it's just a game based strictly on the movie. And it won't be good. By the way i wanna see the movie  When i was a kid i love the turtles


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is a more detailed explanation of this weeks VC update.



> From Nintendo's Press Site:
> 
> Elevator Action (NES®, 1-2 players, 500 Wii Points): This is a multidirectional, scroll-type spy-action game that is a blast from the past. Control a spy and sneak alone into a building to steal the secret papers hidden there. Use a pistol, kicks, an elevator and even the lights to take out the building's guards. The gun-fighting action is full of thrills. Players will need speed and timing to get on the elevators, move between floors, steal the secret papers and escape from the basement parking lot.
> 
> ...





Saki Seto


----------



## Emery (Mar 5, 2007)

Would anyone reccomend Sonic and SSX Blur?


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2007)

Mario Party 8 delayed until Q2


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 5, 2007)

Q2 is spring..which is like, next month no?

The current game I'm looking forward to is Fire Emblem 10 :3


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Q2 is spring..which is like, next month no?
> 
> The current game I'm looking forward to is Fire Emblem 10 :3



Q2 is basically Spring time to August time frame. ARound their i think the 3rd quarter is the fall which falls from September to October however I'm not fully sure on this.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 5, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So what's the next big title everybody's looking forward to?



Dragon Quest Swords and One Piece Unlimited Adventures next month.


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Q2 is spring..which is like, next month no?
> 
> The current game I'm looking forward to is Fire Emblem 10 :3


Sorry, should've made it more clear.

''Instead the guys at EGM say that Mario Party is now slated for a summer launch. ''

That's what the article says.


----------



## Yoshitsune (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm glad I didn't reserve it yet then


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 5, 2007)

This week is a pretty big week in the gaming world!



> GDC 2007: Conference Kicks Off
> GDC 2007 starts today; 2008 on the horizon.
> by Micah Seff
> 
> ...



from ign of course i got this from.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 5, 2007)

Nintendo won't be saying too much about future products due to stock sales in Japan.


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2007)

^That sucks if it's true, but from what I heard, Miyamoto's keynote won't be affected by it, while Reggie and Perrin will keep quiet.

Although I guess that's good in Perrin's case.


----------



## Aman (Mar 5, 2007)

*Mushroom Kingdom Hearts Announced*



> This month’s EGM has a nice little exclusive announcement for all you SquNix fans out there. Apparently Mario and his band of contemporaries will join Sora, Mickey and the rest of Kingdom Hearts crew for an all new adventure on the Wii. No surprises here after seeing the success of the first 3 Kingdom Hearts adventures. Even the card based Chain of Memories on the GBA was pretty decent.
> 
> The gameplay will most likely be very similar to that found in Twilight Princess. It’s so nice to see Square Enix and Nintendo working together again could this mean that there is a possibility to the long awaited sequel to Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars? I might just crap my pants for that one.



Mario Party 8 delayed until Q2


----------



## K-deps (Mar 5, 2007)

Aman said:


> *Mushroom Kingdom Hearts Announced*
> 
> 
> 
> Mario Party 8 delayed until Q2



Whoa whoa whoa

KH on the wii?

sweeeeet
Man I love the Wii


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Mushroom kingdom hearts? So this isn't the third, just a stand alone game?


----------



## ZE (Mar 5, 2007)

Mushroom Kingdom Hearts? I loled.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Yeah it's a pretty gay name. I hope it's just a sidequest kinda thing.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 5, 2007)

ZE said:


> Mushroom Kingdom Hearts? I loled.



Hopefully they change the name. This name does seem really silly.


----------



## DeepThought (Mar 5, 2007)

Mario: "Im'ma o go and'a save da princess!"

Sora: "Wait Mario! First wee need to gather these seven crystals and uncover a secret conspiracy run by enigmatic hooded-figures; all while gaining levels to defeat the final multi-form boss."

Mario: "What's a level? Like the water level and the ice level and the lava level?"

Luigi: "Ima wearing black anda joinin' da bad guys cus Ima so angst-ridden"

Toad: "Sorry Mario, your memory is in another castle."

Sora: "I sure hope we solve this mystery..."

I'll pass thanks.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

DeepThought said:


> Mario: "I have to go and'a save da princess!"
> 
> Sora: "Wait Mario! First wee need to gather these seven crystals and uncover a secret conspiracy run by enigmatic hooded-figures."
> 
> ...



Yeah i may too...Nintendo characters aren't the same as Disney. But then again Zelda could help, that be fun.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 5, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Hopefully they change the name. This name does seem really silly.



Yeah it does, but odds are they won't change it.

Game sounds okay, what really got my attention is talks of Mario RPG: Legend of the Seven Stars sequel. If they did decide to make an sequel hopefully they'd do it right.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 5, 2007)

Does anybody have the EGM to confirm this?  I mean really this news would be everywhere by now.

EDIT:  Put more thought into it.  It's probably from the April EGM, meaning... Street Fighter 4 is coming as well.

April Fools everyone. =P


----------



## FFLN (Mar 5, 2007)

Yay for One Piece: Unlimited Adventures coming up. Boo for Wiiloader NOT coming up.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 5, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Does anybody have the EGM to confirm this?  I mean really this news would be everywhere by now.
> 
> EDIT:  Put more thought into it.  It's probably from the April EGM, meaning... Street Fighter 4 is coming as well.
> 
> April Fools everyone. =P



Damn April fools...


----------



## Aman (Mar 6, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Does anybody have the EGM to confirm this?  I mean really this news would be everywhere by now.
> 
> EDIT:  Put more thought into it.  It's probably from the April EGM, meaning... Street Fighter 4 is coming as well.
> 
> April Fools everyone. =P


Yeah, I just thought of that...

Mario Party 8 being delayed is also from that issue.


----------



## botoman (Mar 6, 2007)

I hope Mario Party 8 hasn't been delayed...

Then again, I wouldn't be able to buy it anyway because I'm waiting for Cooking Mama and Tiger Woods


----------



## Aman (Mar 6, 2007)

*SUPER SMASH BROS BRAWL ROSTER UPDATE*



> The director of Super Smash Bros. Brawl was on a Japanese radio station recently, and instead of being a guest on a late night sex talk-show, or narrating a top ten song countdown, he actually gave out some new details on his upcoming Wii fighting game. Masashiro Sakurai announced that the Metroid villain Ridley would be joining the already announced Samus and Zero Suit Samus characters. He also mentioned that the Ice Climbers, Mr. Game & Watch, and Young Link will not be featured, but that Celda Link (Link from Wind Waker) would be replacing the young hero. The last new character he named was Bowser Jr., which makes me think that Baby Mario and Baby Luigi will also be included on the next roster announcement. The cel-shaded Link character will definitely be the first fighter I try out, but I'd prefer having Link from Majora's Mask as a playable character - being able to morph into the Deku, Goron, and Zora forms would be so much better than the typical bomb and arrow style combat we're used to.





WOOT! Too bad about Ice Climbers, but that's alright. Let's just hope that it's real.

*GDC 07: Wii dev training to take place at this week*



> In case you live under a rock, GDC is kicking off this week (that stands for Game Developer's Conference) and it turns out Nintendo enthusiasts have something besides Miyamoto's keynote to look forward to. This week during the event, attendees will be able to get some schooling on how to create titles for Nintendo's new Wii console. To quote the AFP article: "Among its (GDC's) features will be lessons in designing games for Nintendo's popular new Wii video game console with motion-sensitive controllers."
> 
> The piece then takes a hard left turn into casual games territory, talking of the importance of that market. Still though, it should be interesting to see what kind of demonstrations those who attend the lessons on Wii development receive. How hard could it be to develop with a motion-sensitive control scheme?



The Link!


----------



## K-deps (Mar 6, 2007)

Aman said:


> *SUPER SMASH BROS BRAWL ROSTER UPDATE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh cool ive heard about this on some other site and wasnt sure if it was real but I guess its confirmed(hopefully)

And Aman what happened to your awesome Naruto sig
I loved it


----------



## Aman (Mar 6, 2007)

I thought I needed a change because of what just happened in the manga.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 6, 2007)

That SSBB article was faked 



Y halo thar June 2006 but no sense of actual confirmation.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 6, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> That SSBB article was faked
> 
> 
> 
> Y halo thar June 2006 but no sense of actual confirmation.



That sucks and is great at the same time I love the Ice Climbers but I would love to see Ceda Link in there.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 6, 2007)

Soma Cruz said:


> That sucks and is great at the same time I love the Ice Climbers but I would love to see Ceda Link in there.



The WW Link would be cool I guess but am the only one that thinks it'll be weird seeing him in SSBB.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 6, 2007)

Chaps said:


> The WW Link would be cool I guess but am the only one that thinks it'll be weird seeing him in SSBB.



If Snake of all people is in SSBB, it's not weird for WW Link to be there.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 6, 2007)

I'd rather Kojima's Simon Belmont be in the game than WW 'Celda'

And I don't like Kojima's Simon one fucking bit.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 6, 2007)

not sure why people call snake weird being in smash i mean he has the goofy side to him and what not  *Shrugs* 

megaman should be in it but hell capcom has been a bunch of dicks to nintendo as of late so I dont think it will happen


----------



## RockLee (Mar 6, 2007)

Yeah, I don't want Zelda in SSBB in the game either. It's a serious fighter with serious characters, and switching the models for a character would kill the game.

What?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 7, 2007)

Good news for Wii owners


*Spoiler*: __ 




*id: Some of Our Brands Could End Up on Wii*

Steve Nix (right), Director of Business Development for id Software, thinks the Wii is "fantastic." While the latest id tech could not really be made for Wii, Nix said that some id brands could be brought to the console, which would "look better than any other Wii game." We talk about that and a whole lot more in this exclusive D.I.C.E. interview.

BIZ: Carmack has been fairly vocal about his opinion on 360 vs. PS3, with the 360 supposedly being easier to develop for. What are your thoughts in general on all three systems (PS3, 360, Wii)?

SN: The 360 is a great platform. It's really easy to develop for, it's really programmer friendly, whereas the PS3 is a powerful machine but it's not quite as friendly to get to. It's also a year behind the Xbox 360 as far as tools and everything. I think plenty of great games are going to be made on the PS3. It's a little bit harder to develop for but we're definitely committed to developing for PS3. So even though John says it's harder, we're still going to make games on the PS3. It's a very important platform; plenty of PS3s are going to get sold into the market, so we're absolutely going to be supporting the PS3 and we've said that in the past. It's tougher; eventually we may be able to unlock some of the power of the Cells in interesting ways to make games on the PS3 that end up looking better than other platforms. So yes, it's a little tougher to work on, but we're going to be there. We can't ignore the PlayStation 3.

The Wii is interesting. I think the Wii is fantastic. I think it's great that Nintendo did something really unique with the control system. They've made it really more mass market friendly. Mouse and keyboard combinations or controllers can be baffling for people who haven't played games since the Atari 2600. So I think what they did, the more intuitive they can make games for that system, that my mom can pick up and get into in 5 or 6 minutes, that's fantastic and it's necessary in growing the market. But where we're at, since id's always been about taking revolutionary steps in graphics technology, the Wii's really not a great platform for that part of our strategy because there's just not a lot of horsepower there. We've looked at what would make sense, some of our older technology, to get up and going on the Wii, because people have expressed interest in licensing tech from us that would be for Wii games, so we're still figuring out how we can do that. Some of our brands could end up on the Wii. But our new stuff, the next-generation stuff we're doing, there's no way that it could run effectively on the Wii.

BIZ: You guys are obviously FPS specialists. If you look at what Nintendo is doing with Metroid Prime, you can just point and click at the screen, so that could apply very well to some of id's properties. Are you saying that you'd only look to the older catalog to see if you could bring that to Wii?

SN: Or maybe some of our brands. We have a bunch of brands and maybe we'll look at partnering with somebody with some of our older technology that really would push the limits of the Wii and look at our brands and which are appropriate. See which makes sense, and this version of our technology would look better than any other Wii game out there. We would modify it to make sure things made sense and add things in where possible, because the Wii is a fairly new graphics card, even if it's no a very powerful machine. So there are things we could do to make it look great.

BIZ: Finally, as the former CEO of Ritual, what's your take on their recent purchase by casual publisher MumoJumbo?

SN: Of course, it's very incestuous and intertwined relationship there; Ron Demont was actually CEO of Ritual before I was and Ron's the CEO of United Developers, which owns MumoJumbo, which now owns Ritual. It's amazing how small this industry is because I knew Ron from years back, even before I was at Ritual. So after I left, Ritual hadn't even been contemplating an acquisition by those guys. They said, "What's our best opportunity now?" It really happened very quickly after I left and I haven't really talked to those guys a lot, so they didn't really consult me on the acquisition. It helps that United Developers is on the third floor of a three-story building and Ritual is on the second floor. [laughs] So it was able to work. I know for those guys, they were interested in getting off of the project to project treadmill and focus on having fun and making games. So I'm still great friends with all those guys over there and I wish them the best and if this is what they thought was the right move, then I'm sure they'll make a lot of great casual games. There was a lot of interest in casual games even before that with the Weekend Games projects that Brian "Squirrel" Eiserloh was running, so there was a lot of interest in casual games at Ritual, so the move doesn't really surprise me.

BIZ: The fans of Ritual games might be a little bit disappointed, since they don't know what the future of the Sin Episodes might be.

SN: Yeah, I can't comment on that any more than what's been said publicly. I think Mark Cottom did an interview a couple weeks ago, saying they probably won't be focused on Sin, but we'll leave it open if something comes up. I love the Sin franchise and it was one of my favorite games from back in the day. Sin came up with a lot of really inventive stuff and I love that game. So when I went to work at Ritual after Sin I always wanted to get something going again in that franchise. So I'll be disappointed if we don't get to see anymore Sin projects.

BIZ: Thanks for your time today, Steve.


----------



## KrAcKhEaD (Mar 7, 2007)

bleh, young link was one of my main chars. Oh well, Just as long as they dont pull out team starfox, team fire emblem, link, & gannondouche,


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 7, 2007)

They better remove Marth. They raped him.

He's not supposed to have pants.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 7, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> They better remove Marth. They raped him.
> 
> He's not supposed to have pants.



I really liked Marth he was a really cool character. His speedyness was cool. I liked him more then Roy.







*700th posts yay 300 away from my target -_-*


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2007)

I hated Marth's fighting style.

it annoyed me like hell, so to releive myself from that vex, I kicked his butt around and around with Fox to whoever used him.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't need a Wii anymore. All I need for gaming is Fire Emblem and DotA.

Someone, prove me wrong. :<


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 7, 2007)

Uhh.... SSBB!!!!!^^^^

MARIO KART WII^^^

MARIO STRIKERS CHARGED^^^

the list keeps going..... you sure you wanna hear all  of it?


----------



## K-deps (Mar 7, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> Uhh.... SSBB!!!!!^^^^
> 
> MARIO KART WII^^^
> 
> ...



Has a Mario Kart Wii been confirmed yet? If it has Shion has just made my day.





Off Topic: No one congratulates me on 700 posts. I was proud of my self. I see how it is


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 7, 2007)

Ugh, seriously we don't need to hear it all.



> Off Topic: No one congratulates me on 700 posts. I was proud of my self. I see how it is


700 is not a landmark in comparison to 1000 or not.  Second, it's not like this thread revolves around you, so please calm down and don't get emo on us.  This thread is not the place to do it.

On another note, anyone get SSX Blur yet?

EDIT:  Here's a list of Q2 releases for the Wii



> Wii
> April 9 Super Paper Mario Nintendo
> April Prince of Persia Rival Swords Ubisoft
> April Bust-A-Move Bash Majesco
> ...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 7, 2007)

Doh forgot about that rule my bad :/  anyways about the Q2 release's a few games might be added to that list its not the full list from what i been reading on the ign insider boards.


anyways a game that is coming on the VC that i have waited for a LONG time finnaly got rated by the ERSB! so its bound to come and i hope this monday!
*
STARFOX64!!!!!!!!!!!*




also GDC Nintendo NEw's started! here is a picture of the new zelda game for DS


----------



## K-deps (Mar 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Ugh, seriously we don't need to hear it all.
> 
> 
> 700 is not a landmark in comparison to 1000 or not.  Second, it's not like this thread revolves around you, so please calm down and don't get emo on us.  This thread is not the place to do it.
> ...



Sorry that was kinda supposed to be a sarcastic joke. I kinda looked like an ass on that one 
I wasn't trying to be that type of person. Sorry

Back to Nintendo stuff Im gonna be pickin up SSX Blur next weekend Im pretty pumped for it

Nice Zelda pic hopefully more info on that in the days to come.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 7, 2007)

Super Paper Mario Tutorial video = yummy Wii smex time.

And don't worry about it.  Enjoy the video. =)


----------



## K-deps (Mar 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Super Paper Mario Tutorial video = yummy Wii smex time.
> 
> And don't worry about it.  Enjoy the video. =)


Ok thanks


I always love seeing these Game tutorials they help show me why I love the Wii. Also I love the look to Super Paper Mario. I am definatley picking this up as sooon as it comes out.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 7, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Super Paper Mario Tutorial video = yummy Wii smex time.
> 
> And don't worry about it.  Enjoy the video. =)



My god, this makes me want the Wii even more...i want this game and Wii so bad


----------



## Shiron (Mar 7, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Has a Mario Kart Wii been confirmed yet? If it has Shion has just made my day.


No, I don't believe so. However, it's almost guranteed that there's going to be one, even regardless of that.



Donkey Show said:


> Super Paper Mario Tutorial video = yummy Wii smex time.
> 
> And don't worry about it.  Enjoy the video. =)


Awesome. This is definitely looking like a must buy for me.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2007)

Holy crap, that gameplay concept for Super Paper Mario is insanely genius...they managed to completely innovate one of their greatest franchises in an awesome new way yet again...

Only Nintendo, that's why I love 'em.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

Chaps said:


> Has a Mario Kart Wii been confirmed yet? If it has Shion has just made my day.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2007)

Priceless...rep for that...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2007)

Is he white or like a mix? Just a random question here.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Is he white or like a mix? Just a random question here.


That man's ethnicity is like an unsolvable mystery...


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2007)

Mario Kart Wii actually was confirmed for the Wii a long time ago, but they never showed us screenshots or gave us any information (it will have online though, if Mario Kart DS had it). I think we should expect it at the end of this year or beginning of 08.

About those release dates... Great, but this can mean that the great trio won't be released in 07... I would get very mad if Nintendo don't release SMG and SSBB this year, and SSBB was originally a launch title... And the first online title will be coming at June 26th then. Nice about Big Brain Academy coming soon. CAN'T WAIT for Miyamoto's keynote.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

Actually they really did not mention anything at all about mario kart for Wii, at least i do not remeber anything from last E3 or the E3 before that or any of the GDc's or nintendo related events inbetween but the game is bound to come out on the Wii sooner or later. 

The release dates  would be by this if anything

Metriod - August
Smash - November / December
Mario Galaxies - January 08

unless they plan to launch mario in december which is highly possible or release all three withing august to december time frame.

We wont see Animal Crossing for Wii though till 08 thats for sure.

plus mario strikers is online and battalion wars 2 which is interesting i am more interested in battalion wars 2 than mario strikers.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2007)

Aman said:


> Mario Kart Wii actually was confirmed for the Wii a long time ago, but they never showed us screenshots or gave us any information (it will have online though, if Mario Kart DS had it). I think we should expect it at the end of this year or beginning of 08.
> 
> About those release dates... Great, but this can mean that the great trio won't be released in 07... I would get very mad if Nintendo don't release SMG and SSBB this year, and SSBB was originally a launch title... And the first online title will be coming at June 26th then. Nice about Big Brain Academy coming soon. CAN'T WAIT for Miyamoto's keynote.



I think that guy just owned the shit out of Nintendo. I've heard enough backward comments on sony to know how bad Sony got owned with comments, so this felt like the same, only to nintendo.


----------



## ilabb (Mar 8, 2007)

> and then a quote from a Nintendo executive saying the company only wanted to make "fun" games.


I lol'd. I lol'd _hard_.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2007)

ilabb beat me to it damnit!



> He then shared quotes from executives at Sony and Microsoft talking about games as a serious artistic medium, and then a quote from a Nintendo executive saying the company only wanted to make "fun" games.


Games aren't about fun! lol!

I think all that guy did was make a giant ass out of himself and probably just lost himself a lot of respect in the industry...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2007)

What he really means is "What the fuck is this shit. Why is Nintendo focusing on the broad public and not gamers who've been supporting them. I can't expand on a system that's so weak in not just graphic capability but shitty CPU so i can't even make good AI" 

So it's like he's bitching like every report coming out, only difference HE did was replace "PS3" with "Wii" And instead of price put graphics, and instead of new controller CPU. Basically if any of you said you agree with a person who has said this about PS3 yet think this guy is a jackass is a complete hypocrite.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> So it's like he's bitching like every report coming out, only difference HE did was replace "PS3" with "Wii" And instead of price put graphics, and instead of new controller CPU. Basically if any of you said you agree with a person who has said this about PS3 yet think this guy is a jackass is a complete hypocrite.


Oh don't even start with that bullshit. Comparing his rant to ones against the PS3 is insane, they aren't even close, and your just trolling by saying that and bringing the PS3 into this and calling ppl hypocrites and whatnot. The valid argument is obvious from consumer reaction to the two consoles. This guys a jackass because he's against the concept of "fun over production value". He wants these "serious" games that are "art", and doesn't give a crap about the fun factor. Too bad for him, it's obvious that's what consumers are demanding, because the simple fun games thing is working damn well for the Wii and DS.

He can rant and curse all he wants, but he's just doing it to a wall of Wii sales that says the consumers think he's wrong...


----------



## Kayo (Mar 8, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> What he really means is "What the fuck is this shit. Why is Nintendo focusing on the broad public and not gamers who've been supporting them. I can't expand on a system that's so weak in not just graphic capability but shitty CPU so i can't even make good AI"
> 
> So it's like he's bitching like every report coming out, only difference HE did was replace "PS3" with "Wii" And instead of price put graphics, and instead of new controller CPU. Basically if any of you said you agree with a person who has said this about PS3 yet think this guy is a jackass is a complete hypocrite.



Talk about who the hypocrite really is.


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> Actually they really did not mention anything at all about mario kart for Wii, at least i do not remeber anything from last E3 or the E3 before that or any of the GDc's or nintendo related events inbetween but the game is bound to come out on the Wii sooner or later.


Well, it was still announced...



> Rep her now, i don't giv a shit if u don't read the thread.



That's what I can find with a quick search, but it wasn't what I originally read...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

NIntendo responds about the home thing for ps3.



> "Following Sony's announcement of its new online community software, PS Home, Nintendo has gone on the offensive, deeming the service "an example of Sony's 'Mii-too' approach."
> 
> When asked of the company's thoughts on Sony's online plans, Nintendo told CVG: "This is an example of Sony's "Mii-too" approach. But as Mr. Miyamoto states, Nintendo years ago considered and rejected the type of approach Sony is now taking", presumably referring to creating a virtual online world.
> 
> Just in case you missed it, PS3 Home allows players to create their own character, like a 3D avatar, and take it into a realistic online virtual world to interact with PS3 gamers from around the globe. "





 Here's the interesting part:


> ""Miis have become a cultural phenomenon in their own right, appealing well beyond the traditional core gamer audience, and the process of populating them across the Wii universe is just beginning." "



Good to know that Nintendo is planning to expand the Mii concept. there is more to the article in the link.


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, I think that it's fine for Nintendo to say something like that under the circumstances. Just give us some more good Wii news... E3 06 was so damn great, and since it was right before launch, there's probably nothing else that can surpass it, but I hope that Nintendo have _something_ down their sleeves that will be revealed by Miyamoto.

*GDC: Spielberg works on Wii exclusive*



> EA and Spielberg formed a partnership last year with the intention of creating dazzlingly amazing story-focused games. Since the deal was announced, EA has been very tight lipped until now...





*Use DS as a Wii controller*



> Gamers will be able to use the DS as a controller to play Pokémon Battle Revolution when it launches in the west later this year.
> 
> Nintendo told CVG: "There will be games that take advantage of a connection between DS and Wii. The first game to do this is Pokemon Battle Revolution."
> 
> ...





^Most people probably already saw this, but I'll just post it for the ones that haven't seen it.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 8, 2007)

I remember the Wii/DS connection being used to play Pokemon Revolution. I'm glad that is still going to happen. It's also most likely going to be the first online game for the system that I'll purchase


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

Shig's speech is happening! here are some live feeds!!!

  < no need to refresh that one it refreshes it self.

Link removed









THE MEGATON!





> "I just spoke with Reggie and asked him if there were going to be any fireworks during the keynote. He said "a couple." He's the second one to tell me that today's keynote isn't going to be quite as bland as people initially expected. Hit the jump to follow along." Brian Crecente



Link removed


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 8, 2007)

There is no megaton.  So far it's just been Miyamoto about his personal view on gaming from the past to now.  I really don't expect anything from it, but it's nice to hear the philosophies on it all.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

Says you'll be able to play Mario Galaxy this year. [Hooray, an announcement! - Ed.]



Working on a new Mii channel where you can compare Miis and enter contests.



Mario Galaxy video. Moustachey zooms round spherical worlds, spins stars, bounces between planets - there's lava level, a plant monster. Applause. Cheers.


still more stuff but we know for sure now that Mario is coming this year and a new mii channel is in development.






> Phil Harrison is sitting in the front row
> 
> Reggie is standing off consulting with people, posing for pictures, etc.
> 
> ...




LMFAO


Link removed


so ya thats all for his keynote speech although i enjoyed his philosophy and what not as well.


also here is the GDC awards!




> arch 8, 2007 - Part of GDC, the Game Developers Choice Awards were handed out in San Francisco last night. These are the only videogame awards that are bestowed upon developers by developers.
> 
> Gears of War received the most acclaim with three awards, while Okami and Wii Sports each received two. The internet "toy" Line Rider, scheduled to slide onto the Wii and DS this year, also took home an award for Innovation.
> 
> ...


----------



## DeepThought (Mar 8, 2007)

Well.. it's nice to learn about Miyamoto's wife... I guess..

All in all, there was no bombshell dropped on the masses.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 8, 2007)

Good job Reggie, good job. XD


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

can watch the  mario vid they showed off at GDC by going here

Link removed

i do have to say this looks like the best mario game ever i think this will top MArio 64 in sales and popularity it seems very interesting.


----------



## DeepThought (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> can watch the  mario vid they showed off at GDC by going here
> 
> Link removed
> 
> i do have to say this looks like the best mario game ever i think this will top MArio 64 in sales and popularity it seems very interesting.



Aaaaaand Nintendo's servers are now tied up due to high traffic.  Wait a minute to see if it lands on YouTube?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

Works fine for me but i will search that link i gave you just hit the icon were it says "video" and you should get a pop up showing the video.


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2007)

Saying that I wanted more information from the keynote would be an understatement.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

True not much was given to us gamers  and we know the reasons for that but we also got to see that its a developers conference as well. Plus honestly i was enjoying Myaimoto's take on video games and what not very good speech in that regard and my gamer side  liked the announcement of a new mii channel and of course super mario galaxy coming out this year.


E3 should be interesting in terms of announcements and what not and i really do think that smash will be a full blow out their.


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, things have been very quiet lately, so it was only natural to look forward to GDC this much.

And apparently, no press or developers that aren't from America will be allowed for this year's E3. Nintendo are in the lead right now, as soon as this stock sale is over, they should just blow as away with everything they're hiding. It's very frustrating to hear about titles that we know nothing about and wonder what they're about, and then games like SSBB (which was originally a launch title), and even Pokemon Battle Revolution are delayed.

Yes, there are good Wii titles... But I want more. XD


----------



## K-deps (Mar 8, 2007)

My god this Mario Galazy vid takes forever to load. Its so short though. It better be worth it.


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2007)

You can watch it on GT meanwhile if you want to, but the quality is lower.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 8, 2007)

Aman said:


> You can watch it on GT meanwhile if you want to, but the quality is lower.



Oh dont worry I was patient and it was worth the wait. I think it gave a great glimpse of what to expect. And I expect great things.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

One thing i liked in the keynote was that myiamoto said that game reveiewers should add one more category to scoring games  "how fun it is for people who do not play them" . I found that comment interesting and correct because hell my parents love Wii sports . 

im watching the full video of this keynote i like hearing his views.


----------



## Aman (Mar 8, 2007)

Link to the keynote.


----------



## RockLee (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, Galaxy just made a Wii worthwhile to me.

Also, saw Sonic in action. It has it's very good moments. Although, I'd ask for instrumental music only. Also, I don't need a game with a huge plot, really. Or, with skippable scenes, like _Fire Emblem_.


----------



## Volken (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> can watch the  mario vid they showed off at GDC by going here
> 
> DeviantArt Link (Detailed shots)
> 
> i do have to say this looks like the best mario game ever i think this will top MArio 64 in sales and popularity it seems very interesting.



That just made my day. 

The design of the different bodies in the galaxy look fantastic. It looks like they've done a lot of good things in the right direction for the Wii. I seriously want this game more than any other game right now.


----------



## Valik (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> can watch the  mario vid they showed off at GDC by going here
> 
> DeviantArt Link (Detailed shots)
> 
> i do have to say this looks like the best mario game ever i think this will top MArio 64 in sales and popularity it seems very interesting.


I wasn't too sure if I wanted to get that game but after each video I see of it my desire for Mario goodness increases


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> can watch the  mario vid they showed off at GDC by going here
> 
> DeviantArt Link (Detailed shots)
> 
> i do have to say this looks like the best mario game ever i think this will top MArio 64 in sales and popularity it seems very interesting.



YES heading towards 64 style. I mean WoW, i am proud to say i want mario now


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> can watch the  mario vid they showed off at GDC by going here
> 
> DeviantArt Link (Detailed shots)
> 
> i do have to say this looks like the best mario game ever i think this will top MArio 64 in sales and popularity it seems very interesting.



YES heading towards 64 style. I mean WoW, i am proud to say i want mario now


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 8, 2007)

> Spore Developer Chris Hecker Apologizes For Calling the Wii a "Piece of Shit"




lol


NaruSaku


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 8, 2007)

Real words: Since it's not the best idea at the moment to diss the company that has little hate, and my boss is going to fire my ass if i don't do this, let me apologize


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 8, 2007)

Well we already know Will Wright supports Nintendo and the Wii, so I doubt he'd let that fly on his team.

Plus, Maxis is run by EA, which more than supports the Wii right now.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 8, 2007)

man, the video game section of one of my walmats it all getto but the other is pretty nice....


----------



## ilabb (Mar 9, 2007)

Kakihara said:


> man, the video game section of one of my walmats it all getto but the other is pretty nice....


I DON'T SPEAK YOUR MOONSPEAK

AKA: What did you just say and how did it contribute anything to the thread? I'm beyond confused.

Anyway, that apology was interesting. It takes a certain type of man to go against the mainstream and openly diss a widely accepted thing, but it takes an even better man to go up to a big crowd and openly admit he was a giant dick about it. Kudos to him, then.

Although, if his bosses made him say it... lol.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 9, 2007)

I have to say out of all press conferences or keynotes or presentations i seen this has to be the best opener to them all and i will never for get this opener


ABRIDGED LIVE!!!






( plus i cannot wait to get my hands on that music game )


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 9, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> lol
> 
> 
> Link removed



Reggie kicked his ass and took his name.

Oh yeah, No More Heroes gameplay trailer. =D

Here's the link


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 10, 2007)

ya i just noticed that from GC  i will be posting the IGN insider quality one shortly. I am amazed with this game and how the moves are pulled off and all. Seriously Wii has alot of potential and I am seeing it in this game and many otheres ( hell SSX blur does a great job of the motions although it has a steep learning curve, but us hardcore like hard stuff eh ?  )


----------



## Kayo (Mar 10, 2007)

No More Heroes is a title I reaaaaaally look forward to  

The youtube video got removed, for those who want to see it:


----------



## Aman (Mar 10, 2007)

Grasshopper (the No More Heroes developers) are working on three titles for the Wii, including No More Heroes.



> Finally, Suda 51 ended by stating that Grasshopper was currently working on three titles for the Nintendo Wii, one of which is the previously announced No More Heroes, published by Marvelous Interactive. The amiable game designer then dimmed the lights and proceeded to show off a stunning trailer for the upcoming assassination-fest. Check out all the murderous action in our media section below.







Capcom Studio Head Talks Mature Titles, Reusing Engines


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 10, 2007)

omg that reggie thing is great i laughed at those pictures.


also great news from capcom.


----------



## Aman (Mar 10, 2007)

Datel announce MAX Media Manager for Wii

Nintendo Bashes PlayStation Home


----------



## K-deps (Mar 10, 2007)

Aman said:


> Grasshopper (the No More Heroes developers) are working on three titles for the Wii, including No More Heroes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is it me or do Matt's pants look weird in that pic with Reggie.
I would like to play Reggie in Wii Tennis, I consider myself pretty good at it. But Reggie would still own me.


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 11, 2007)

He's the next Chuck Noris If you ask me he kicks ass takes names and has tight shorts.(Stole from Wario Ware)


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 11, 2007)

I'm thinking about nabbing Eyeshield 21 this week.  I wish people had more reviews on it besides the fact that it seems to be a relatively good game.


----------



## FFLN (Mar 12, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> I'm thinking about nabbing Eyeshield 21 this week.  I wish people had more reviews on it besides the fact that it seems to be a relatively good game.



Well, you can be our personal NF reviewer then.

Oh, by the way, do NA Wii controllers work with JP Wii consoles? I'm assuming they do, but I'd still like an answer. Also, when you have two Wiis, how are you supposed to synchronize the controllers then? Do you completely unplug one when you're using the other or can you leave them both on while leaving the remotes synchronized with both Wiis?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2007)

FFLN said:


> Well, you can be our personal NF reviewer then.
> 
> Oh, by the way, do NA Wii controllers work with JP Wii consoles? I'm assuming they do, but I'd still like an answer. Also, when you have two Wiis, how are you supposed to synchronize the controllers then? Do you completely unplug one when you're using the other or can you leave them both on while leaving the remotes synchronized with both Wiis?



They work on either system.  For the most part, I never really turn both of my Wiis on at the same time, but I did try it one time to see if they did interfere.  The answer is a big NO. XD  Synching is easy considering there's the temporary sync that you can do when you press the home button.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 12, 2007)

The only old school football game worth playing is Joe Montana Football '94  

There was this surefire play that always worked and guaranteed me a touchdown every time I ran it


----------



## DeepThought (Mar 12, 2007)

Have you guys seen this Fark/Photoshop thread?



People photoshop "Upcoming Wii titles"


----------



## Aman (Mar 12, 2007)

Wii Accessory Overload


----------



## dilbot (Mar 12, 2007)

^ what the fuck??!?!?!?!?!?!?!??!?!

is it fake???? hope it is, its turnng the wii into a dollar store, cheap ass system!


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 12, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ya kira thats the only games  here is more detail about them, written by IGN.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah thats gonna kick ass.


----------



## Aman (Mar 12, 2007)

*New Mii voting channel in April*



> During the Nintendo keynote Shigeru Miyamoto mentioned that a new voting channel where people can vote on their favorite Miis was in the works. A message was sent to Japanese Wiis with the date of the new channel, April 29. In the channel players can pick one of two Miis as their favorite and results will be shown online, similar to the Everybody Votes channel.





Did you get that message, DS?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 12, 2007)

Ya, I can't wait to do a real life barrel roll!!


----------



## slimscane (Mar 12, 2007)

I thought it would be appropriate to post this here, I hope someone didn't get it before I did.

Latest Mega64 clip.

Hilarious, they showed this at GDC, just watch.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 12, 2007)

"A skit that went great until _some guy_ made it all awkward."

 That is win!


----------



## FFLN (Mar 12, 2007)

That was pretty funny.

That's good to know about the Wii remotes though. Useful information.

The only Wii accessory I'm looking out for is a Wii Freeloader. That other stuff can be considered non-essential.


----------



## majinveggito (Mar 12, 2007)

I can't wait till the Wii freeloaders come out. The Naruto and Eyeshield 21 games are on the top of my wish list for imports


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 12, 2007)

grr no one reads the thread ai made about the GDC awards. READ IT now! made last night after iw atched them. Hearing the reactions to those skits is what makes it golden as well  "( there was more than just the mario one. the Feel of magic XY/XX and dead rising ones were funny as wel but the mario one was the best.

  at the av


it was good hearing the people speak after they got the awards especially myaiyamoto.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 12, 2007)

slimscane said:


> I thought it would be appropriate to post this here, I hope someone didn't get it before I did.
> 
> Latest Mega64 clip.
> 
> Hilarious, they showed this at GDC, just watch.



lol the Link that came out the door at the end was funny.
That was funny stuff


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 12, 2007)

Aman said:


> *New Mii voting channel in April*
> 
> 
> 
> ...





That's completely wrong.  It's about Nintendo sending JP users 2 Mii look-a-likes of famous Japanese actors through the Mii channel until the 29th.  Someone was hoping a bit too much on this one.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 12, 2007)

Oh DS totally just ninja'd the avatar I was starting to make!


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

He's thinking "What the hell, so many spin off's of them they actually made real life version"


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 12, 2007)

I think he's thinking something along the lines of...


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 12, 2007)

who is that guy?^^^


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 12, 2007)

^The guy who made mario...


----------



## Blind Weasel (Mar 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> who is that guy?^^^



Shion... you just disappointed me greatly...

i could understand everything else but...

sad... so sad ...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 12, 2007)

Blindize him for his ignorance!


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 12, 2007)

"Shion" said:


> who is that guy?^^^



………………...„-^" . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . "*^-„
……….........„-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .*-„
……..........„*. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . '*-„
…………../' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\¸„¸
…….......ƒ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .''\ *^-„
……......ƒ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . \*"¯*-„
……......| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _¸¸_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . |^*¯'-„ *-„
……...…| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . |\ . .'\ . *„
………„~^*¯"*=„ . . . . . . . . . . . . .–~' ' ¯ ' ' ~–„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ƒ¯*-„ . '\ . '*„
…….ƒ' .„-~-„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ._¸¸„„„„¸¸_ . ¯"- . . . . . . . . . . . _¸„¸¸ . '| . . '*„ . " . .'*„
……ƒ .ƒ:„-*¯'\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . ¸„=^^^^**'**^^=„¸ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . | . . . '*„ . . . .\
……| .'|*' . . . | . . . . . . . . . . . . .*' . . . . . . . . . '*^„ . . . . . . . . . _,,–~' '~–'\ . . . . \„ . . .ƒ
……| .'¡:.:. „–* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _¸„„–-„¸ . . . . . . . . . . . _¸„¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡„„¸. '\ . . . . '', . .ƒ
¸„„–^'¡ . \;.: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-* . „–„ ."\ . . . . . . . .„¸„„=^^**¯¯*^=ƒ::'¡. . . . .' . ƒ
;:;:;:;'¡ . ."- . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . “~' . ." . . . , . . ,. . . ¸¸„––„¸ . . /:::ƒ . . . . . .ƒ
:;:;:;:;'\, . . . . . . . . . . . .', . . . . . . . . . ."~––~^ . . . .,' . . ., . .(. . O. .*„ƒ:::,/'. . . . . . ƒ
;:;:;:;:;:\-„¸ . . . . . . . . . . ." . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ~–~ .ƒ::;/ . . . . . . .ƒ
:;:;:;:;:;:|' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ._¸¸ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./':;/' . . . . . . ƒ
;:;:;:;:;:;| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . „-". . . . . _¸„–*¯„-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . /':;/ . . . . . . . ƒ
:;:;:;:;:;:'|\ . . . . . . . . . . . . .„-" . . . . .„-* . . . .*-„¸_ . . . . . . „-, . . . . ./:;/ . . . . . . . .ƒ
;:;:;:;:;:;'| \ . . . . . . . . . . .„" . . . . .„-" . . . . . . . . "'^–„¸¸¸„–~" ', . . . ƒ:ƒ' . . . . . . . .ƒ
:;:;:;:;:;:;|',\ . . . . . . . . . .¡' . . . . . . . . . _¸¸_ . . . . . . . . . . . . '¡ . . .ƒ:/'. . . . . . . . .¡'
:;:;:;:;:;:;'| .'\ . . . . . . . . .' . . . . . . . . -^*–„¸¸¯*^~–„„¸¸__ . . . . .¡' . . ƒ'/' . . . . . . . . .|
;:;:;:;:;:;:;| . '\„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ¯**^^–„„¸¸¸_¯'*^„ . ƒ . . ƒ| . . . . . . . . . .l„
:;:;:;:;:;:;:¡ . . "-„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . "-„¸_ . . . . . ¯**' . / . . .¡':\ . . . . . . . . . .*^–„¸
;:;:;:;:;:;:;:|¡„ . . "-„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ¯*^^~^*. . . . . . . . ƒ::"-„ . . . . . . . . . . „*¯|^-
:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'||||¡„ . . '"-„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ¸„*;:;:;:'\ . . . . . . . . .„* . ƒ;:
;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;|”l|||¡„ . . ."^-„ . . . . . . . . .-„¸ . . . . . . . . . . ¸„ . . . .„-*;:;:;:;:;:;"-„ . . . . . „-* . .'/';:;
:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'¡ .”l|||¡„ . . . ."^-„¸ . . . . . . . .¯*~–„¸¸„-'_¸¸„–^* ._¸„–*:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:/"-„ . . „-* . . '/:;:;:;
;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:| . .”l|||¡„ . . . . . "^–„¸_. . . . . . . . . . . _¸„„–^*¯;:;: calvin14 ;:;ƒ . '"-„-* . . .,/':;:;:;:

What the o_o @ scripts not working.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 12, 2007)

What the hell, your tags are right...that's weird...

Lemme try...

………………...„-^" . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . "*^-„
……….........„-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .*-„
……..........„*. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . '*-„
…………../' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\¸„¸
…….......ƒ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .''\ *^-„
……......ƒ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . \*"¯*-„
……......| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _¸¸_. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . |^*¯'-„ *-„
……...…| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . |\ . .'\ . *„
………„~^*¯"*=„ . . . . . . . . . . . . .–~' ' ¯ ' ' ~–„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ƒ¯*-„ . '\ . '*„
…….ƒ' .„-~-„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ._¸¸„„„„¸¸_ . ¯"- . . . . . . . . . . . _¸„¸¸ . '| . . '*„ . " . .'*„
……ƒ .ƒ:„-*¯'\ . . . . . . . . . . . . . ¸„=^^^^**'**^^=„¸ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . | . . . '*„ . . . .\
……| .'|*' . . . | . . . . . . . . . . . . .*' . . . . . . . . . '*^„ . . . . . . . . . _,,–~' '~–'\ . . . . \„ . . .ƒ
……| .'¡:.:. „–* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . _¸„„–-„¸ . . . . . . . . . . . _¸„¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡¡„„¸. '\ . . . . '', . .ƒ
¸„„–^'¡ . \;.: . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ,-* . „–„ ."\ . . . . . . . .„¸„„=^^**¯¯*^=ƒ::'¡. . . . .' . ƒ
;:;:;:;'¡ . ."- . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . “~' . ." . . . , . . ,. . . ¸¸„––„¸ . . /:::ƒ . . . . . .ƒ
:;:;:;:;'\, . . . . . . . . . . . .', . . . . . . . . . ."~––~^ . . . .,' . . ., . .(. . O. .*„ƒ:::,/'. . . . . . ƒ
;:;:;:;:;:\-„¸ . . . . . . . . . . ." . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ~–~ .ƒ::;/ . . . . . . .ƒ
:;:;:;:;:;:|' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ._¸¸ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ./':;/' . . . . . . ƒ
;:;:;:;:;:;| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . „-". . . . . _¸„–*¯„-* . . . . . . . . . . . . . . /':;/ . . . . . . . ƒ
:;:;:;:;:;:'|\ . . . . . . . . . . . . .„-" . . . . .„-* . . . .*-„¸_ . . . . . . „-, . . . . ./:;/ . . . . . . . .ƒ
;:;:;:;:;:;'| \ . . . . . . . . . . .„" . . . . .„-" . . . . . . . . "'^–„¸¸¸„–~" ', . . . ƒ:ƒ' . . . . . . . .ƒ
:;:;:;:;:;:;|',\ . . . . . . . . . .¡' . . . . . . . . . _¸¸_ . . . . . . . . . . . . '¡ . . .ƒ:/'. . . . . . . . .¡'
:;:;:;:;:;:;'| .'\ . . . . . . . . .' . . . . . . . . -^*–„¸¸¯*^~–„„¸¸__ . . . . .¡' . . ƒ'/' . . . . . . . . .|
;:;:;:;:;:;:;| . '\„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ¯**^^–„„¸¸¸_¯'*^„ . ƒ . . ƒ| . . . . . . . . . .l„
:;:;:;:;:;:;:¡ . . "-„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . "-„¸_ . . . . . ¯**' . / . . .¡':\ . . . . . . . . . .*^–„¸
;:;:;:;:;:;:;:|¡„ . . "-„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ¯*^^~^*. . . . . . . . ƒ::"-„ . . . . . . . . . . „*¯|^-
:;:;:;:;:;:;:;'||||¡„ . . '"-„ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ¸„*;:;:;:'\ . . . . . . . . .„* . ƒ;:
;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;|”l|||¡„ . . ."^-„ . . . . . . . . .-„¸ . . . . . . . . . . ¸„ . . . .„-*;:;:;:;:;:;"-„ . . . . . „-* . .'/';:;
:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:'¡ .”l|||¡„ . . . ."^-„¸ . . . . . . . .¯*~–„¸¸„-'_¸¸„–^* ._¸„–*:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:/"-„ . . „-* . . '/:;:;:;
;:;:;:;:;:;:;:;:| . .”l|||¡„ . . . . . "^–„¸_. . . . . . . . . . . _¸„„–^*¯;:;: calvin14 ;:;ƒ . '"-„-* . . .,/':;:;:;:

Well...works for me...


----------



## Aman (Mar 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> That's completely wrong.  It's about Nintendo sending JP users 2 Mii look-a-likes of famous Japanese actors through the Mii channel until the 29th.  Someone was hoping a bit too much on this one.




Well, I hope it will be better than what was said in that article.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> What the hell, your tags are right...that's weird...
> 
> Lemme try...
> 
> Well...works for me...



I know...it's odd D:<

Also..Miyamoto has something to say about scripts not working, and this VB 'Short' Update

???????????????????????????~~---??_
?????????????????????????_"iiiiiiiiii||||||||||||||||iiii
???????????????????????_iiiii||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||iiiiii?
??????????????????????iiii||||||||||||||||||||||||||||: : :!!!!!|||||||||||ii
????????????????????....||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||||',''-,: : : : :!|||||||||||
????????????????????.,'||||||||||||||||||||||||!!!!!:,-':''::": : : : : :!|||||||||i
???????????????????..,|||||||||||||||||||!!!!!'''': : : ,-??___: : : : :''-!!|||||||
???????????????????.||||||||||||||||||!!: : : : : : :,-: ''''-,:?''': : :___',||!
???????????????????.|||||||||||||||||!!: : : : : : :-~'''?o: : : :,':___: ||
???????????????????.'|||||||||||||||||: : : : : : : : :~''''': : : :|: :~o: ,|l
???????????????????..'l||',?''',!|:''': : : : : : : : : : : :_?: :''-?: : : |!'
????????????????????!|||\: : |: : : : : : : : : :?~'''-, ?-: : ,): : :|
????????????????????.!|||||''',: : : : : : : : : ,': : : _ :''''~'': : :,'
????????????????????.ll|||||||: : : : : : : : : | -~''''____''-~?: :,'*DO NOT WANT*
????????????????????..l||||||',: : : : : : : : : : ??''~----'': :::/
????????????????????...!|||||||''~-? :: : : : : : : : '??'''',:::,-'
?????????????????????..''!!|: : : '' -, :::::::: : : : :::::,-'
?????????????????????..,-'|: : : : : : : : :::""''~~~'''|~-???__????___
?????????????????????,';;;\: : : : : : : : : : : ::::::: |;;;;;;;;;;'''''~~~''''''';;;;;;''-??
????????????????????,-'';;;;;;\: : : : : : : : : : : : : : :|',;;;;;;;;;;;'''-,_;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-?
??????????????????.??~';/;;;;;;;;;',_: : : : : : : ::::: : :,-''::''',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-?
????????????????..?~''';;,-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;\''''~----????____?~''':::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;,-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-?
??????????????___?-'';;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;''-?
???????????..?~'''?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-?
??????????..,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::''',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;''''-?
??????????.|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;''-?
?????????..,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-?
?????????,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''~,
????????,-'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;;;;;;;;;''|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-??
???????,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|
??????.,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-?;;;;;;;;;;;'',::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'',;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;|',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',
??????,|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-?;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;|~-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|
?????,-''';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''',;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;|?'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'-?
????.,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-?;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|?|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
???..,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-,;;;',:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;'|?|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
???,'';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',;;\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;|?|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
??..,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-~''''-,;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'',|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|?'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
?..,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,/??..''''-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\?.',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
?..|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;??-~''????.'''~?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\,-';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
?,';;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|???????''-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
?|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'????????.\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::',;;;;;;;;;;;;;',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;
?|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;'''-??????????.'',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;',:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::|;;;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,'
?''',;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;''-?????????.'-?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::'',;;;;;;;;;;;;\;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;,-'
??',;pm;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;\????????''?;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|:::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::::\;;;;;;;;;;;|;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;;|


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2007)

> In a press release sent out today, GameSpy has announced it will provide "multiplayer technology" to publishers developing games for the Wii. The middleware allows the same online functionality found in DS games but will include friend rosters, matchmaking, and ranking data similar to Xbox Live. It's about time! Looks like Nintendo is finally willing to share their online service with 3rd party developers.
> 
> Nintendo has had a toe in the online world since Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection launched in 2005, but game-specific friend codes and the lack of a central hub have made the service a cumbersome experience. Could this mean the end of friend codes and the beginning of a beautiful online experience?



=0


----------



## Aman (Mar 13, 2007)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay!


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2007)

Gamespy  is not bad i followed their network pattern for years ever since  started playng CS how they track matches and other things etc. they are very experienced hopefully something good comes out of this.


----------



## Shiron (Mar 13, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> =0


Good news.


----------



## slimscane (Mar 13, 2007)

I am not going to have high hopes for this, but I do expect some good to come from it, I just don't like friendcodes, so hopefully this can somehow do away with them?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2007)

Heh..GameSpy was the one who offered the WWE games online right? The ones who didn't do anything about people hacking the game going over max stats [max overall is 100] to the THOUSANDS.

Yah, watch hackers exploit this when the eventual AR Wii comes out, just like what happened with the DS.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 13, 2007)

Yay for them finally sending it out, but I'm not expecting much until I see something come out of it.

AND SHION!!!

Before you ever make another post about Nintendo here again, read this...



School yourself, please.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2007)

What the hell is up with this NARUTO: Clash of Ninja MVZ?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 13, 2007)

What the hell does MVZ stand for?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2007)

No idea...that's what I'd like to know...



			
				GameDailyBIZ said:
			
		

> Naruto Clashes on Wii
> 
> Motion sensitive ninja controls? Believe it!
> 
> ...



So it's Naruto EX...but it's not Naruto EX? Naruto EX with non-spoiler characters? Would they sink that low? Why not just port GNT3 and add Wii controls?


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> What the hell does MVZ stand for?


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> No idea...that's what I'd like to know...
> 
> 
> 
> So it's Naruto EX...but it's not Naruto EX? Naruto EX with non-spoiler characters? Would they sink that low? Why not just port GNT3 and add Wii controls?



What the F*ck!   They could at least give us the 30 characters from GNT3.  Everyone knows the only good thing about EX is that it has timeskip characters.  So, this is EX, but without what made it special.  I'll pass.

MVZ?  What the hell.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 13, 2007)

kewlmyc said:


> What the F*ck!   They could at least give us the 30 characters from GNT3.  Everyone knows the only good thing about EX is that it has timeskip characters.  So, this is EX, but without what made it special.


Well, we don't know. What they just described there is EX, to the letter. Wii controls, minigames, 14 characters. But there's no mention of Shippuden...so wtf?


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 13, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Well, we don't know. What they just described there is EX, to the letter. Wii controls, minigames, 14 characters. But there's no mention of Shippuden...so wtf?


As Reggie would put it, in a form of picture + text;


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 13, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Yay for them finally sending it out, but I'm not expecting much until I see something come out of it.
> 
> AND SHION!!!
> 
> ...



......it's not MY fault that I NEVER see people like this where I live!!!!

Thanks for the spoiler anyhow


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 13, 2007)

I was browsing IGN and I found this very interesting.





> Nintendo.com Traffic Up 91%
> The home of the Wii is the most popular first-party console site on the Web.
> by Daemon Hatfield
> March 13, 2007 - Today Nielsen/NetRatings released its most recent market research, which finds Nintendo.com enjoying the most traffic growth on the Internet among the three console manufacturers. Compared to traffic in February 2006, Nintendo's site saw an increase of 91% in February 2007, with 1.6 million unique visitors.
> ...


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2007)

Wii supporter Will Wright breaks arm, creates robotic arm, controllable with the Wiimote



This man has just jumped into the top 5 developers I <3 category for his awsomeness.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 14, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Wii supporter Will Wright breaks arm, creates robotic arm, controllable with the Wiimote
> 
> 
> 
> This man has just jumped into the top 5 developers I <3 category for his awsomeness.



I think he just made it #1 eccentric game developer to me 
pure awesomeness, I wish there where pics of his robot arm of doom...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

Will Wright continues to be a god among game developers...if you talk to people in the industry, most will say he's probably the #2 most reputable designer in the world, right after Miyamoto...


----------



## Monkey D. Dragon (Mar 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> Will Wright continues to be a god among game developers...if you talk to people in the industry, most will say he's probably the #2 most reputable designer in the world, right after Miyamoto...



Yeah he's just that fucking cool.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2007)

Koei + new game? I don't think they can push anything in a strong form. Look at Kessen. Or Romance of the Three Kingdoms. Or the Musou series. Or even Winback...D:

Still, just based behind who's on the project...that might change. At least, I hope it does.


----------



## Aman (Mar 14, 2007)

.

omfgwtfbbqspecialsauce!

Also, .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, this was confirmed as far back as 2005, when Miyamoto mentioned a new character would be in the new Mario game.

We haven't seen apeshit on wtf it or who or what it is yet. OR if said character is playable.

EDIT: My post seems confusing @_@


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2007)

Very nice updates about Wii i have to say. more RPGS? hell yes normally you would not see that on a nintendo system since SNES. 

Ya about will write thats cool i remeber watching him at GDC he also called myaimoto the steven speilberg of video games.


Multiplayer galaxy? wow very nice indeed.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

OMFG THAT IS ULTIMATE WIN. 

And here I thought we wouldn't see anything to top Gears co-op for years...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 14, 2007)

1-2 players!?!?!?!? omfgwtfbbqspecialsauce! :0


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> 1-2 players!?!?!?!? omfgwtfbbqspecialsauce! :0



My thoughts exactly!


lol, I made a new banner for use on my MySpace...you just have to love the hands thing these three have going on...
​


----------



## Aman (Mar 14, 2007)

centuryslayer said:


> 1-2 players!?!?!?!? omfgwtfbbqspecialsauce! :0


Excuse me, I didn't know how to express what I was feeling, so I didn't write it down. Thanks for sorting it out, off to edit my post.


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> 
> lol, I made a new banner for use on my MySpace...you just have to love the hands thing these three have going on...
> ​



lmao, hands up nintendo XDDDDDD



Aman said:


> Excuse me, I didn't know how to express what I was feeling, so I didn't write it down. Thanks for sorting it out, off to edit my post.



lmao  
actually the bbqspecialsauce bit made me hungry


----------



## K-deps (Mar 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> My thoughts exactly!
> 
> 
> lol, I made a new banner for use on my MySpace...you just have to love the hands thing these three have going on...
> ​



Lol that Reggie picture always makes me laugh for some reason.

2 player Mario galaxy!?!?! This is the best news ive heard in ages!

I would go wtfbbq but its been done


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> OMFG THAT IS ULTIMATE WIN.
> 
> *And here I thought we wouldn't see anything to top Gears co-op for years...*



Already seen, Crackdown>>>Gow for co-op.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Already seen, Crackdown>>>Gow for co-op.


I refuse to believe it, no way in hell. That game has just does not look interesting to me, or anybody I know with a 360...despite the good reviews...

I refuse to believe any shooter will top Gears for quite some time...it's only something crazy fun like Mario Galaxy or LittleBigPlanet that'll take it...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

Gears wasn't that great to begin with anyway, so that's already a reason for me to place a open-world-anything goes game higher then a linear shooter. Mario and little will most likely pass it, most co-op games I've played past GoW already.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Gears wasn't that great to begin with anyway, so that's already a reason for me to place a open-world-anything goes game higher then a linear shooter. Mario and little will most likely pass it, most co-op games I've played past GoW already.


I can't believe your saying that. I'm one who says Gears is overrated, but your seriously underrating it. Co-op is what makes that game so awesome.

What's really overrated is open-world GTA style gameplay. Some games pull it off great, but I don't think it's automatically better than linear gameplay like many people seem to think. For instance, Killer 7 was the definition of linear, you were on rails for god's sake. But I _loved_ that game ten times more than GTA...


----------



## Rock Lee (Mar 14, 2007)

Guys could a mmorpg work on the wii?


----------



## Aman (Mar 14, 2007)

Of course it could...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

Of course, nothing stopping it. There was one or two on the Gamecube afterall...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2007)

Ya MMORPGs could work but i am glad nintendo said they are not looking into that market because honestly its a niche market imo.


@NM

phantasy star and what not are online role playing games not MMORPGS they are two differant types of markets their.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

If you say so...the only thing keeping Phantasy Star from being an MMORPG was the lack of massive amounts of multiplayer...I would have played it online if it wasn't for the damn monthly fee...CURSE YOU SEGA!

Regardless of how you nitpick at the words, Phantasy Star shows an MMO was doable on 'Cube, and thus it's most definitely doable on Wii...hell people are talking about how it's possible on the DS even...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2007)

No online RPG to a massive RPG is toatly differant their is a huge differance between 1,000 + people on the same server playing at the same time compared to 4 - 6.



ya that pissed me off PSo 1 was free but i assume sega put a fee on it because since the games ( number 2 ) did not sell to well and they know they could get money off it seeing other companies do it, was a shame.  Anyways Ff 11 was on Ps2/ 360 etc i mean its not that hard to pull on an MMORPG on a console.

Sad that people do pay for it to be honest because you do not get your game updates from sega or anything huge like in a MMORPG. 

ah well i had fun on it in the past.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> No online RPG to a massive RPG is toatly differant their is a huge differance between 1,000 + people on the same server playing at the same time compared to 4 - 6.


I still say your nitpicking. Still shows an MMORPG was possible...

Whatever happened to that Japanese MMO for 'Cube I heard about a year or so ago?


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I can't believe your saying that. I'm one who says Gears is overrated, but your seriously underrating it. Co-op is what makes that game so awesome.
> 
> What's really overrated is open-world GTA style gameplay. Some games pull it off great, but I don't think it's automatically better than linear gameplay like many people seem to think. For instance, Killer 7 was the definition of linear, you were on rails for god's sake. But I _loved_ that game ten times more than GTA...



Well see this is where we differ, you actually thought Killer 7 was good  *Not saying i don't like the creator though, no more heroes looks good so far* 

Some pull it off great, it's called a sandbox gameplay. Crackdown, GTA's, Saints Row are the ones that do it right. I didn't mean all linear games are worse, hell i like kingdom hearts, bulletwitch, dmc, all pretty linear but still cool, and some of my fav games. I'm just saying that Gears Co-Op was OK, but halo's was more fun to me *Better story, lol* and Crackdown/DW/SW and many more blow it away IMO.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I'm just saying that Gears Co-Op was OK, but halo's was more fun to me *Better story, lol*


No no no, see that's just wrong on so many levels. Oh god I think I'm having an anurism...brain hurts...does not compute...  

*Just no.*

Gears of War Single-player/Co-op >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Halo's SP/CO

GoW Multiplayer <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< Halo's MP


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

I'm wrong!?...halo 2 - 9 million copies sold = winner. Please don't get me started on how much better halo 2's multiplayer is better minus the cheaters


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> I'm wrong!?...halo 2 - 9 million copies sold = winner. Please don't get me started on how much better halo 2's multiplayer is better minus the cheaters


Can we get a release date check on those two games? And a console sales check for each one's respective system?

I believe I said Halo's MP > GoW MP...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

And i just got "owned"  Didn't see MP>>>Gow. But single player for halo one had better story.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> And i just got "owned"  Didn't see MP>>>Gow. But single player for halo one had better story.


I think your smoking something, but if you say so, it's opinion there I guess. Gears still owns it in campaign gameplay by a huge margin. Halo single-player has never been able to hold my interest for more than a few minutes...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

Same but put gears in place. The story sucked to much. I got through it only with a friend.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> Same but put gears in place. The story sucked to much. I got through it only with a friend.


I don't know what you speak of, I thought the story was fine. It wasn't like Zelda good or anything but I found it more interesting than Halo. GoW has more character if nothing else...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

Halo's story + Books Slaps the shit out of gears.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

I can't speak for the novels, but I think taking the books into account to judge the game is cheating...

From what I've seen, there's nothing terribly interesting about Halo. It's your standard sci-fi. Gears is to, but at least it has interesting characters...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

Wrong, Halo has a good story. Not great, but good. Anyway we are really off topic


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

Speaking of Halo...



> *Halo Coming to Wii/DS*
> 
> Bungie announced today that a spinoff to the mega-popular Halo franchise would surprisingly be hitting systems NOT owned by Microsoft...
> 
> ...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

I remember they had halo pic on psp last year, now that was funny


----------



## 2Shea (Mar 14, 2007)

Bungie actually did develop a demo for DS didn't they? Microsoft just wouldn't allow it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2007)

^ yes they did and matt from IGN got to play it as well and worked well from what he said


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

For ds...*Has memories of metriod on ds, looks at his hand, remembers the pain* Eh maybe it's better only a demo.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

No, Matt said even in unfinished form it was better than Metroid. It was a surefire hit of a game. But Microsoft decided it had enough money and took the route of spite...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2007)

Ya i was shocked when he said that, Metriod for DS controlled really well in terms of aiming and what not , was really percise.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

Metriod for the ds had shit controls that gave my hand a cramp and about every other person i know who played it.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2007)

Good for you , however the majority of game reveiwers dissagree with you. THen again this is coming from a person who is says dual analog sticks are better than a mouse /keyboard. *shrugs*  Normally i would not respond in this type of fasion but you allready posted how you disliked the metriod controls then you post again after someone who posts saying they like it then saying  " they are shit"  YES WE KNOW you hate them do not need to keep posting about it just creates more anger when the same person comes in saying how they dislike something then someone in coming in just saying how they like something then that SAME PERSON coming in with another stupid claim on how they hate something again! NO NEED FOR IT =/guh, i know i should avoid the forums after i get back from a party, danm tequllia and rum my sense of self control goes out the window.





Anyway NMaster what do you think about the new RPG koei is developing for Wii? did you get anything about it ? from the gaming site you are part of.


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 14, 2007)

IGN - Metroid Prime Hunters is easily the best handheld first person shooter developed to date, even with its somewhat high learning curve and *cramp-inducing control*
That was my point...Cramp controls. Plus when has it become your place to tell me what i can and cannot post, your just a member...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> IGN - Metroid Prime Hunters is easily the best handheld first person shooter developed to date, even with its somewhat high learning curve and *cramp-inducing control*
> That was my point...Cramp controls. Plus when has it become your place to tell me what i can and cannot post, your just a member...


Cramp-inducing != bad (as IGN said)

The fact a lot of people still play that game religiously despite the cramps is proof the game is solid.


Ssj3_Goku said:


> Anyway NMaster what do you think about the new RPG koei is developing for Wii? did you get anything about it ? from the gaming site you are part of.


I'm head-deep in a living hell of personal life woes, game reviews, and 5-tons of homework. I haven't checked the gaming news vine in days... :S

I don't handle little news articles anymore, 'cause I'm the editor now.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2007)

ah thats cool i thought you would report on some little stuff. I  assume you have underlings for that?


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> ah thats cool i thought you would report on some little stuff. I  assume you have underlings for that?


Exactly. I call them my lackeys... 


Actually news has it's own department, the actual Wii staff is mostly just for previews and reviews. News articles go to the editor-in-chief, not to me, even if they're Wii related. Any Wii previews, reviews, or features though have to go through me...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2007)

sounds like  a plan. if you get big like IGN i wish to be your nintendo lacky or intern =0  i can be the micha sef ( i spelled that wrong the one guy from ign ) or hilliary goldstein , for your wii stuff.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 14, 2007)

lol, I'd recommend you but we've got a full Wii staff now. 360 too. But we can use someone on PS3! lol. We literally have no PS3 staff. We can't find anyone intelligent with one!  My boss has to do all the PS3 stuff...he says it's very painful work...lol...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 14, 2007)

danm that does suck.. do you guys do podcasts? 

I could do little news tidbits and what not on the ps3 and what not. I would have to get back to you on that though like after spring break .


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 14, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> lol, I'd recommend you but we've got a full Wii staff now. 360 too. But we can use someone on PS3! lol. We literally have no PS3 staff. We can't find anyone intelligent with one!  My boss has to do all the PS3 stuff...he says it's very painful work...lol...



Whats the website's name?

I also have to let out this anger about the VB short updates.

I wanna shoot em.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 14, 2007)

*Wii friend codes to be title specific*

[Animanda]​_Death​_Note​_-​_21​_[D7A5DE05].avi

it seems it was a "mistake" to buy a 360 before the wii, since it;s like i'm going back to the middle ages.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> danm that does suck...do you guys do podcasts?


Not yet, but we've discussed it. Maybe in the summer we'll be able to get it started...technical problems have kept us at bay...



Ssj3_Goku said:


> I could do little news tidbits and what not on the ps3 and what not. I would have to get back to you on that though like after spring break.


Well, our news staff isn't full. You can apply to be a news writer, and that covers all systems. PS3 writer/editor needs to be doin' reviews and stuff. Owning a PS3 is a requirement...which seems to be why we can't find anyone to fill the job...at least not anyone that can write worth anything...  





"Shion" said:


> Whats the website's name?



Don't bitch at me for the crappy design either, trust me, I didn't do it. One day, I'm gonna finally force my boss to hire a new design company, our current one sucks major ass. If we weren't stuck in a damn contract...


----------



## Centuryslayer (Mar 15, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> *Wii friend codes to be title specific*
> 
> 
> 
> it seems it was a "mistake" to buy a 360 before the wii, since it;s like i'm going back to the middle ages.



WTF!?!?!  GNNNNH, ARRRGH 

IGOSDBN;psändgnsegpggpose 





NOT COOL!


----------



## Kayo (Mar 15, 2007)

Good job Nintendo!


----------



## kewlmyc (Mar 15, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> *Wii friend codes to be title specific*
> 
> Xtasy no Fansub (spanish HQ subbers)
> 
> it seems it was a "mistake" to buy a 360 before the wii, since it;s like i'm going back to the middle ages.



I knew with all the good Wi-Fi news this week, there was going to have to be some bad news.  Why does Nintendo always (censored) up their Wi-Fi?


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 15, 2007)

To quell the madness about this whole friend's list/codes thing on the Wii, this story is coming from the same guy that said a Star Wars game with lightsaber wii-mote swinging action was going to be confirmed at last year's E3.  

Have we heard anything yet?  Nope.  I'm just saying, wait a bit longer until you hear the official word on how everything will work from Ninty themselves.


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> To quell the madness about this whole friend's list/codes thing on the Wii, this story is coming from the same guy that said a Star Wars game with lightsaber wii-mote swinging action was going to be confirmed at last year's E3.
> 
> Have we heard anything yet?  Nope.  I'm just saying, wait a bit longer until you hear the official word on how everything will work from Ninty themselves.



But wasn't gamespy who confirmed this?  



			
				1up.com said:
			
		

> Falafelkid: Just one last question to make absolutely sure I have got this right, please. If I have a friend roster in one game, that roster will not be available to me in any other game. I have to build up an entirely new list for each title, right?
> 
> *GameSpy*: The answer to your question is yes, for the Wii friend lists are game specific.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2007)

I was under the impression it was completely up to the game developers...I expect it from Nintendo first-party, but I don't think anything says third-party titles are forced into it...


----------



## Kami-Sama (Mar 15, 2007)

nmaster64 said:


> I was under the impression it was completely up to the game developers...I expect it from Nintendo first-party, but I don't think anything says third-party titles are forced into it...



the thing is that is not an unified online structure like Xbox Live.

i don't want to put a social security for every friend every time i buy a game.


----------



## "Shion" (Mar 15, 2007)

Kami-Sama said:


> the thing is that is not an unified online structure like Xbox Live.
> 
> *i don't want to put a social security for every friend every time i buy a game.*



Nor does anyone else.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 15, 2007)

i was reading IGN's matt's mail bag and he posted this. Expect a good amount of online content this year.




> MySims Online?
> Heyaa. I was in EB the other day picking up SSX for Wii & 2k7 for 360 and I noticed they had the MySims display box up. The interesting part to this little story is on the front there was the Wi-Fi network symbol and on the back described how you can go online with your sims and interact etc. Can you guy confirm this? Thanks!
> 
> I recently interviewed EA about the game - I'll post the transcript soon - and the developer wouldn't come right out and say it, but made very clear to me that it is exploring an online component for MySims. The signage you saw only strengthens my belief that the game will have it. Oh, and on a side note, I've chatted with some third parties now who already have online components in their forthcoming Wii projects. It's coming, guys - Pokemon Battle Revolution kicks it off in the near future, but in the next six months you're going to start seeing a wave of third party games that take Wii online, too. Developers have had the online SDK for months now and the next wave of titles will incorporate it.
> ...


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 15, 2007)

The Wii really is the DS all over again...except it's first year isn't a total game drought...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 15, 2007)

> Wii Top Seller in February
> New sales data from NPD shows that Nintendo's new console has long legs.
> by Matt Casamassina
> March 15, 2007 - The numbers are in, courtesy the NPD Group, and Wii was the best-selling home console in February. The system, which sold a whopping 435,000 units in January to take the number one spot, racked up an additional 335,000 in sales for February, beating out all competitors. In fact, the only hardware to beat Wii out in February was the Nintendo DS, which sold 485,000 units. Combined, the two systems took 54 percent of the overall hardware market for the month, according to Nintendo.
> ...




numbers for the month of feb will be out soon


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> numbers for the month of feb will be out soon



Already posted them in the Sales thread.

And check this guy's Wii out... (that sounded bad)




Interesting, although the black could have been done better.  Makes me want to do something similar to mine. ^^


----------



## K-deps (Mar 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Already posted them in the Sales thread.
> 
> And check this guy's Wii out... (that sounded bad)
> 
> ...



Thats a nice Wii....

The sword and sheild on the side look nice. And your right the black looks a little weird.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2007)

The black paint reminds me of a stucco wall.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2007)

It's like...a bumpy metallic black. Or one of those fake leathery ones.


----------



## Kayo (Mar 16, 2007)

Just bought SSX Blur, damn this game is hard >.<


----------



## Gunners (Mar 16, 2007)

I would scrape that shit up. It looks pretty nice. Well I would get it if I was a huge Zelda fan. In my room the regular white Wii would look better I think.


----------



## NinjaM (Mar 16, 2007)

Kayo said:


> Just bought SSX Blur, damn this game is hard >.<


Yeah, I just rented it, was thinking the same thing. I can't even pass the tutorials...but I'm slowly getting better and better, as I get used to the controls. I both love and hate the steering. It feels cool when it works, but my guy has a habit of stopping when I want to turn...


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 16, 2007)

Donkey Show said:


> Already posted them in the Sales thread.
> 
> And check this guy's Wii out... (that sounded bad)
> 
> ...



You posted hardware and i posted the top 10 and some more in software for that month. However revenue and other information was not released thats why i said that in my previous post  =0


lol interesting link.

@kayo
you said you were hardcore 


i cannot do what matt / bozon do on IGN though


----------



## Sesqoo (Mar 16, 2007)

Blur is cool, but I have yet to master the art of landing


----------



## Kayo (Mar 16, 2007)

@nmaster64
Yeah it gets better, the tutorial was really boring at first but once I started career mode the game got really fun.

@Ssj3_Goku
Of course I am hardcore. I have gotten better now and can even pull uber tricks 

@Sesqoo
you are a total nub xD


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2007)

A nostalgia dick licking for you all...supposedly, next month, Nintendo Power will announce a sequel to a game overdue for one...



That game...assuming this picture is related...is a sequel to NiGHTS! 



If so; I came. Hard. With the fury of 9000 axes.


----------



## Kayo (Mar 16, 2007)

^ wooah looks very good


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 16, 2007)

OMFG! OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! NIGHTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


=0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 

     


=0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0 =0




Seriosuly nights is one of the best side scrolling games i ever played on the saturn.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2007)

If Sonic Team touches it in ANY FUCKING WAY, watch it suck.

Sonic Team touching this would give it a 1/8 chance of being good, and thats saying something :/


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 16, 2007)

> A nostalgia dick licking for you all...supposedly, next month, Nintendo Power will announce a sequel to a game overdue for one...


Hopefully your dick licking won't be followed with someone walking in and saying April Fools!  Anyway, it'd be nice to know that's true.  Do it SEGA and be kind to the game, just like how you treat VF5.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2007)

Yah, that's what I was assuming. What with April being that month and all.

But who knows? Sega did a poll, and NiGHTS won it, just like how Shadow one his - a poll based on what game they would created based on a Sonic character.

But still, this better not be an April fools, like Duke Nukem supposed to be out in April as of 1997.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 16, 2007)

Speaking of NiGHTS, there is a rumor Sega Saturn will be VC'd.

BT2


----------



## Shiron (Mar 16, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Speaking of NiGHTS, there is a rumor Sega Saturn will be VC'd.
> 
> Body Over Mind


Interesting. I hope that turns out to be true.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

sick of those mini games? man i just read the godfather reveiw and i was curious about buying it but now i am. The game seems fun and with the new content and controls to top it off plus 50 hours worth of game time is key for me i got 50 hours + out of zelda so  i should have fun with this 



hell i still play wii sports i have 70 bowling mathces 50 tennies matches its crazy i play that game at least 2 times a day.


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

Ishida Akira script-reading

this vid is swaying me towards the wii, if I can find one.....heh


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Mar 18, 2007)

there was an interesting commercial on last night during hte naruto broadcast on cartoon network.  IT was for the wii, and the CG character explained the wii and some of the top games, and he distinctly said "if you want fun games and don't need the best graphics, you should play wii".  Haha, i was like, "that's honest of them.. "


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

narutosimpson said:


> there was an interesting commercial on last night during hte naruto broadcast on cartoon network.  IT was for the wii, and the CG character explained the wii and some of the top games, and he distinctly said "if you want fun games and don't need the best graphics, you should play wii".  Haha, i was like, "that's honest of them.. "



That's not very smart of him. Trust me, from views of most gamers, you don't need a "Wiimote" For a game to be fun


----------



## Aman (Mar 18, 2007)

.


----------



## Kira Yamato (Mar 18, 2007)

Goofy Time said:


> Speaking of NiGHTS, there is a rumor Sega Saturn will be VC'd.
> 
> here.



If that does happen, I'll be sure to get X-Men versus Street Fighter


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

crazymtf said:


> That's not very smart of him. Trust me, from views of most gamers, you don't need a "Wiimote" For a game to be fun



True but you need a Wiimote to bring new types of games / genres / ways to play that make it more fun than a traditional way =0  Seems that most gamers agree over 5 million very close to 6 million sold world wide =0


saturn on the Wii would make my day. Shining force series RPGS really kicked alot of ass. The orginal Nights and so much more.


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

That's because the traditional scheme is what...based on pads, 20+ years old, and analogs, 10+ years?


----------



## Kaki (Mar 18, 2007)

> Trust me, from views of most gamers, you don't need a "Wiimote" For a game to be fun


 Well, as ssj3 said...some can have fun witht the wiimote too...


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

I never said you can't have fun with it. But there are games alot funner then anything on the Wii and it's on the PS2/XBOX/GC.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

I have to say i would pay anything for this wii

Link to pic




> Pardon me while I pick my jaw up off the floor...
> 
> I have seen some case mods in my time here at Kotaku that were the envy of every gamer on the block. These mods are usually done with PS2s, Xboxes and 360s with the 360 seeming to be the most popular medium, but I haven't really seen any Wii mods that particularly impressed me. But this baby takes the cake! (much like Luke stole our precious game cakes away from us!)
> 
> ...



the bid started at 50 bucks now its up to 1200 bucks THATS NUTS



not to mention that the sword and sheild only 7000 of those were made in the orginal zelda OST when it was released ( all sold out ) and giving that ost along with that sword and sheild. man quite nice indeed.




> Comparing a Console that just came out to consoles that been out for 6 + years? come on  =/
> 
> Honestly i do not really care, sales prove that the majority of the people like the Wii above the other consoles atm, the games will come this year and we are getting quite a bit of good ones as well. Heck last month got sonic and SSX blur which are good games alone. This month we got godfather and other games that are pretty deep / good. *Shrugs*


----------



## Valik (Mar 18, 2007)

OMG I can only dream of getting the 'Zelda Wii'  



crazymtf said:


> I never said you can't have fun with it. But there are games alot funner then anything on the Wii and it's on the PS2/XBOX/GC.


I think that's to be expected atm since they've been out longer and have a better games list but I think that if the Wii get's some more good games that take advantage of the Wiimote then it would be more fun than other consoles with the normal game pads. I base this on the fact that a game is fun due to the game play or how the game is played (If that makes sense), Nintendo have the latter so all they need to do is get the former.


----------



## K-deps (Mar 18, 2007)

Ssj3_Goku said:


> I have to say i would pay anything for this wii
> 
> Link to pic
> 
> ...




7000!? that I suppose makes it worth $1200
Not saying I would pay that much


----------



## crazymtf (Mar 18, 2007)

Valik said:


> OMG I can only dream of getting the 'Zelda Wii'
> 
> 
> I think that's to be expected atm since they've been out longer and have a better games list but I think that if the Wii get's some more good games that take advantage of the Wiimote then it would be more fun than other consoles with the normal game pads. I base this on the fact that a game is fun due to the game play or how the game is played (If that makes sense), Nintendo have the latter so all they need to do is get the former.



I think your understanding me wrong. I'm not saying Wiimote = no fun. I'm saying the comment is like "You get 360 or ps3 = no fun" See what i mean? The comment is foolish. 

Also that black Wii is nice, much better then white, i want.


----------



## Ssj3_Goku (Mar 18, 2007)

Valik said:


> OMG I can only dream of getting the 'Zelda Wii'



You and Me both i seen many modded systems before but this Wii modd just takes the cake , seriously  worthy i have to say.


I should get an extra wii get my friend who is really good with this stuff and we can get a plan going and mod my Wii. umm a tokiha mai one would be nice .


----------



## Goofy Titan (Mar 18, 2007)

??????????????????????..,' . . . . ?~-,?~-,, . . . . . _??????_ . . . . , . . ',????
??????????????????????,?|,_ . . . . ,-' ,-~, '~ . .|| ,||||||||||||||||?, . . ', . . .',???..
????????????????????..,-''??-, .'-, . . .' .-' . . . . . . '' '''??_'''i||||||||? . . ', ;;; . ',???
???????????????????..,-'' ,-''_,,', . | . . . . . . . . . . . ,?|i'' 　　　''I||||| . . .| ;; . . |???
???????????????????.,' .,',-? . . | . | . . . . . . . . . .,?|i' 　　 　 　 '|||| . . ,' . . . .|???
??????????????......._????????| . |? . . _?| . . . . . . . . . . . ,||' 　 　　　　　'||| . . ' . ,- . .|???
_?????????._???----~''?????? . . . . . ', .\ .,-'' ,-' . . , . . . ,, . . . . I| 　 　 　 　　　||' . . . .' . _ ,'???
_???????????~~-??_??-~??? . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .', .| --~'-, . . / . .,;;;;; . . . . 'I 　　　 ○ 　　 ||' ./ . .???||||||I???.
. ??????~~ . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .\ . | . . | .'-?_\_| . . '-, . . . . . '''''''''''''''~~-,,_　　　|||I? . ?II??,'II'???..
. .---~~''''''''''' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . | . ?-, .', . . . . , . . . '-, . . . .,, . . . . . . . ''~-,' . .''`○ 　 /????..
. . . . . . . . . . . ~--------,,,,,,_ . . . . . . . ,-',-~, '\ .'-,,_,,-' . . . . / . . ;;'' . ,,-~_ . . . .__,, . . '\-,,,/|?????
_,,,,--~''''''''?? . . . . . . . . . . . ?''~-,, . ,,-'',-' . . . . ,-'' .| . . , . . / . . . .,-'' ,-~'　 ?''~,, .( . , . ./ . .''|?????
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ?''-,-'' . . . . ,-' . . / . . | . ./ . . . , .,-''　　 　 　　 '-, ?'\, ,/ . . .)?????
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .''-, . . ,-' . . . / . . ,' . / . . . / ,?||||||?????-????_　 　 ?''~'--,', ,-'??WHAT NINE THOUSAND!?
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ''-,,/ . . . ./ . . .,' . . . . ./ ,|||||||||||?,,? 　 | ?|''~-,,　,?| / /??????
. . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .,,,__ .''-, . . ./ . . .,' . . . . / .?||||||||||||||||||||||????||????||???||I' / /??????.
. . . . . . , . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . ???'''''~'--,,_,' . . . . / .,';;;;;;;''I||||||||||||||||||||||||||I' ,-''???????
. . . . . ,;; . . . . . . . ., . . ,,;;;;;, ';;;;;; . . . . . . . . . . . .''~-,, . ' . /;;;;;;;;;;;;'||||||||||||||||||||I' ,/???????...
. . . . ,;;; . . . . . . . ,' . . .' ' ' . . . ., , . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .''~-,/-,;;;;;;;;;;;;|||||||||||||||||I' ,/????????.
. . . ,;;;;;,, . . . . . .,' . . . . . . ,;;;;;;;;' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .''~,''~-,;;;;;,|||||||||||||||I' ,/?????????
. . . ;;;;;;;; . . . . . ,' . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .''~, 　 '''''''IIIII||||||||' ./?????????.
. . . ;;;;;;; . . . . . .| . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .'-,~-,,_ 　 ''/ ./?????????...
. . . ;;;;; ' . . . . . .| . . . . . . . . . . . . . .,- . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . . .'-, . . ?'~' ./??????????

Oh wait false alarm, only like 1000 dollars.


----------



## Donkey Show (Mar 18, 2007)

LOL, I posted that 2 days ago.  Anyway, like I said earlier, I don't like how the black is painted on.  Looks like a stucco wall.  Besides that, it's a cool design, and the rarity of the shield and sword makes it that much more awesome.


----------

